#ubuntu-ops 2007-01-15
<maxamillion> PriceChild: where should i make an announcement about the new xubuntu-users mailing list on the forums? ... as in "what catagory would be appropriate for such a post?"
<PriceChild> hmm
<PriceChild> you could make it in the cafe and I could sticky it there maybe...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-bbbb *!*@wsip-70-164-161-209.lv.lv.cox.net *!*@206.188.243.200 %*!*@71-89-13-214.dhcp.oxfr.ma.charter.com %*!*@unaffiliated/refus3d]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b %bigfuzzyjesus!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<maxamillion> PriceChild: awesome ... lemme post and then link you
<PriceChild> there's lots less stickies there so there's space for it now :)
<maxamillion> okies :)
<maxamillion> PriceChild: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2013597#post2013597
<PriceChild> stickied :)
<maxamillion> w00t! :) thankies
<maxamillion> PriceChild: we just got it all setup last week and we got all the kinks worked out so i wanted to make a post in hopes to raise awareness
<PriceChild> :)
<maxamillion> PriceChild: i think our biggest downfall is lack of publicity because most ubuntu devs only ever reference ubuntu/kubuntu/edubuntu ... same with osnews.com, slashdot, distrowatch ... we are just kinda left out :(
<PriceChild> maxamillion, put it on planet yet?
<maxamillion> PriceChild: planet? ... debian-planet?
<PriceChild> planet ubuntu
<maxamillion> didn't know there was such a thing ...
* maxamillion googles
<PriceChild> maxamillion, planet.ubuntu.com ?
<maxamillion> http://planet.ubuntulinux.org/ ;)
<PriceChild> ah you're not an ubuntu member...
<maxamillion> nope
<maxamillion> i have been asked to join, but i won't sign the code of conduct
<PriceChild> how have you never heard of planet ubuntu though? :)
<PriceChild> maxamillion, pm?
<maxamillion> PriceChild: sure
<Seveas> maxamillion, why not sign
<Seveas> ?
<maxamillion> Seveas: personal reservation against the requirement to sign something to be part of an open source community
<maxamillion> Seveas: i will probably break down eventually, but for the time being i just have a personal issue with signing something to say i will be polite, why can't i just be polite because i am a polite person?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> ... Some people confuse me.  Just b/c the bot had the answer and I didn't, you get mad at me?  /me shakes head
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<maxamillion> tonyyarusso: noobs ... all noobs :P
<maxamillion> who wants free solaris10 cds???? http://www2.sun.de/dc/forms/reg_us_2211_391.jsp
<maxamillion> dvds*
<tonyyarusso> Free stuff?  Oh boy!
<maxamillion> i know! ... i don't even know if i will ever run it, but its free so i can't say no
<tonyyarusso> pretty much
<maxamillion> i would probably do the same with Vista ... "here's free Vista, you want it?" ... "wait free? ... sure, it can sit on my bookshelf next to my other software"
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> I'd only do that for the resale value.
<tonyyarusso> Solaris I'd at least contemplate having around, but I wouldn't want Vista disgracing the space I inhabit.
<maxamillion> lol, fair enough
<Hobbsee> where's the documentation on how to make a derivative?
<tonyyarusso> !derivatives
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about derivatives - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tonyyarusso> hmm, good question
<tonyyarusso> Ask ompaul?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: Isn't Dues the same one as earlier?
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso, think so. Thick person from last night?
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: I belive that's correct.
<tonyyarusso> Well that's a yes.
<Madpilot> heh
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
<linux_kid> Someone may want to watch #ubuntu-offtopic, its getting a little "too" off topic...
<tonyyarusso> uh oh
<tonyyarusso> linux_kid: Help steer?
<linux_kid> ill try
<somerville32> tonyyarusso, Why don't you go and help ban :P
<somerville32> If it is the same abusers, then I would have no trouble supporting a decision to give a few "time outs" :)
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: b/c they're teetering on that edge where it can still get back to productive.
<tonyyarusso> I do a bit of each
<tonyyarusso> depends on the day
<somerville32> tonyyarusso, But at some point we have to say "enough is enough", right?
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: Absolutely.
<tonyyarusso> We'll see what happens
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: The reason being, if we can steer and succeed, we can influence the overall topic nature of the channel, and hopefully have an effect that lasts in the long run.  If we ban, we make some people angry, abruptly change things so it's less stable, and it lasts 24 hours perhaps (initially).  So, in offtopic I like to try something a little different from support channels - personal experiment I guess you could say.
<somerville32> And thats fine
<tonyyarusso> I probably do need to be stricter though, given recent feedback.
<somerville32> tonyyarusso, Didn't you agree to recap the CC meeting?
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: Yes, yes I did.
<tonyyarusso> Will tonight, howzat?
<somerville32> Yes, tonight would be fine
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<somerville32> tonyyarusso, You are free to do that now. I'm done editing.
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: ok
<somerville32> I'd like for you to do it before I go to bed
<somerville32> so if it isn't ready by then, I'm just going to do it myself
<somerville32> :)
<somerville32> Thanks for helping out
<tonyyarusso> Ah, I see.  When do you go to bed?
<somerville32> soon
<tonyyarusso> eep
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: So the writeup you're referring to is just the Jan 9 part of wuc/CCAgenda, right?
<somerville32> Yup
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v mneptok]  by ChanServ
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso, kick for gunslinger? I think he's abused ops before...
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: I don't remember.
<DBO> lets see what happens
<tonyyarusso> I think we need some channel education regardless though - this is getting insane.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> I think the next one might be getting a kick regardless (not necessarily a ban)
<Madpilot> yeah. we've had more abuse of ops in the last two days than I've seen in ages...
<tonyyarusso> exactly
<DBO> unfortunate
<maxamillion> anyone in here ever had any experience with someone with the nick of "knight"?
<maxamillion> he is in xubuntu-devel asking about ubuntu bounty projects and what skills would be required to accomplish them ... just seems a little strange for him to have found his way to #xubuntu-devel ....
<tonyyarusso> maxamillion: Not bad ones, no.
<tonyyarusso> maxamillion: hostmask?
<tonyyarusso> maxamillion: I can confirm that he uses XFCE (at least partially)
<maxamillion> tonyyarusso: i dunno ... he isn't disturbing anything, just wanted to double check and make sure he hadn't disturbed anyone anywhere else
<maxamillion> he seems fine, just the way he came into the chan seemed strange
<maxamillion> i was just being paranoid
<tonyyarusso> maxamillion: That's fine - as long as paranoia means asking :)  I doubt he'll be able to do much, but it's cool that he wants to.
<maxamillion> agreed
<mneptok> maxamillion: if i close at least 3 confirmed XFCE bugs will you buy me Fashion Show Barbie?
<maxamillion> lol ... uhmmm, no ... i'm broke
<maxamillion> i gotta sell my iBookG4 just to buy text books for the semester
* mneptok sticks with GNOME
<mneptok> this is cool, though. now when people ask me why i choose GNOME i can say, "well, i'd try XFCE, but no Fashion Show Barbie'" and just sorta trail off. my mystique of inscrutability deepens ...
<maxamillion> lol
<Madpilot> evidently mneptok defines 'inscrutability' as 'being strange as heck'...
<nixternal> DCC attacks
<nixternal> yay!
<maxamillion> Madpilot: so wait ... you won't close the bugs because i won't get you a barbie and that's why you won't use xfce?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
<Madpilot> maxamillion, not me, I think you meant mneptok ;)
<maxamillion> errr, yeah ... sorry
<maxamillion> mneptok: so wait ... you won't close the bugs because i won't get you a barbie and that's why you won't use xfce?
<maxamillion> :)
<mneptok> maxamillion: dude, that is *such* a valid reason compared to the majority of users' reasons for DM choice. ;)
<mneptok> "you won't buy me a Barbie" > "i like the icons"
<maxamillion> mneptok: agreed
<maxamillion> i still think you should atleast try xfce and then decide for yourself
<maxamillion> i'm gonna go ... bbl
<mneptok> maxamillion: i have. and i recommond it on older hardware.
<mneptok> *recommend (late)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> nalping
<Hobbsee> gah
<Hobbsee> rob: ping
<Hobbsee> [17:58]  <HedzUp> Have a fun day @ http://www.ComedySearchEngine.com :) on entry
<Hobbsee> [17:59]  [Notice]  -HedzUp- http://look-for.us/Hobbsee.htm
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> [18:00]  <Enigma-T[Away] > http://www.videoturk.tr.gs Free Porno Videos
<Hobbsee> for your klining pleasure
<Hobbsee> [18:00]  [Notice]  -HedzUp- Make free cartoons & silly ecards on http://www.ComicStripGenerator.com ;)
<Hobbsee> argh.  can we ignore notices?
<thoreauputic> Hobbsee: I banned Hedzup from #ubuntu but he's still on the network apparently
<Hobbsee> thoreauputic: yes.  and spamming repeatedly
<thoreauputic> :(
<thoreauputic> he was doing spam-on-join in msg ( that's all I've seen so far )
<Hobbsee> yep
<thoreauputic> rob: ping? Should Hedzup be off the network? He's repeatedly spamming
<Hobbsee> thoreauputic: [18:02]  [Whois]  rob has been idle for 1 day, 2 hours, 52 minutes, and 6 seconds.
<thoreauputic> ah
<thoreauputic> I didn't notice his idle time
<Hobbsee> there's no staffers on at all
<thoreauputic> :|
<mneptok> hrm.
<mneptok> educate me. why does "/mode #channel +b nick!ident@host.mask" not work for me in #ubuntu?
<Hawkwind> numist seems to be the least active of all staff members
<Hobbsee> mneptok: why not just use /b 
<Hobbsee> in fact, irssi has settings for what you want to ban - on nic, or domain, or what
<mneptok> Hobbsee: engraved neural pathways
<Hobbsee> mneptok: heh.
<Hobbsee> should just be nick*@*!*
<mneptok> 15 years of IRC does that to ya :)
<Hobbsee> ie
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b mneptok!*@*]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b mneptok!*@*]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@modemcable178.77-70-69.static.videotron.ca]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!*@modemcable178.77-70-69.static.videotron.ca]  by Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> does that help with syntax?
<Hobbsee> and it's easy enough to relearn
<Seveas> lol
<Hobbsee> hey Seveas!
* Hobbsee hugs Seveas 
<mneptok> Hobbsee: it's not the syntax
<mneptok>  /mode #ubuntu +b *!*@68.88.58.73  <-- did nothing
<Hobbsee> were you op'd to begin with?
<mneptok> yes
* Hobbsee tries
<Hawkwind> Leave out the #ubuntu part maybe ?
<mneptok> didn't work, either
<Hobbsee> hrm...
<mneptok> yeah.
<Hawkwind> Silly irssi client
<Hobbsee> well, it's taking modes at all
<Hobbsee> mneptok: just use /ban *!*@..
<mneptok> dear Freenode plz dun break teh RFC kthxbye
<jenda> ...there's always staffers online...
<Hobbsee> jenda: can you kline though?
<Hobbsee> jenda: and yes.  they just arent paying attention
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<mneptok>  /ban *!*@68.88.58.73 in #ubuntu just did absolutely nothing. :/
<jenda> nope, but I'm sure there's someone around who can... well, if not, that'd be a first :)
<thoreauputic> heh just killed the wrong gdm ( forgot about  my chroot )
<thoreauputic> * splat *
<thoreauputic> ;)
<mneptok> harumph
<jenda> alright, they're all pung, the first one that comes online will get rid of them.
<Seveas> mneptok, then maybe it's banned already
<Hobbsee> mneptok: you needed the * afterwards
<Hobbsee> Seveas: no, he's missing a * in the host
<Hobbsee> jenda: hrm, OK
<mneptok> Hobbsee: why do i need a wildcard? i want to ban *only* that IP ...
<jenda> I don't think you do.
<jenda> (need)
<Hobbsee> jenda: i could only put that ban in if i added the wildcard
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, marither said: ubotu, which among those is easy to install without configuring to the terminal?
<Hobbsee> but that's weird...
<Hobbsee> mneptok: well, IP's are only 4 blocks of digits, right?
<mneptok> ja ...
* jenda is the only staff online... and also the only staff who can't k-line... funky :)
<Hobbsee> mneptok: so, with a wildcard at the end, you clearly wont be banning any other IP's
<mneptok> Hobbsee: yes i will
<mneptok> *!*@68.88.58.73 bans that IP
<Hobbsee> *!*@68.88.58.73* also bans that IP
<Hobbsee> oh wait
<mneptok> and anything ending with 73
* Hobbsee suggetss that it's an anonymous proxy, so all of the IP's associated with that are bad anyway.
<mneptok> wich in this case is safe. if the IP ends in 1 or2 ....
<Hobbsee> *!*@68.88.58.73
<Hobbsee> argh.  hrm
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, nrdb said: ubotu: what is different between a 'server kernel' and any other.
<Hawkwind> Server kernel is used for......a server :-)
<mneptok> Hawkwind: BLASPHEMER!
<mneptok> oh ... excuse me.
<Hawkwind> Heh.  I know, hard to believe a server kernel would be used for a server.  Some amazing things happen in this world 
<mneptok> does your blasphemy know no bounds, sir?
<thoreauputic> so a vanilla kernel is for boxen that don't like chocolate ?
* thoreauputic looks innocent
<Hawkwind> thoreauputic: Heh
<jenda> haha :) good one.
<jenda> Wooohoo... finally found a staffer... the only other staffer that can't k-line either. This seriously sucks :/
<Amaranth> haha
<mneptok> impotence. it's not just for breakfast any more.
<Amaranth> :/
<Amaranth> mneptok: do you have a script that randomly spits out things from a zippy like database?
* Hawkwind Looks around for random-useless-junk.sh
<Amaranth> @zippy
<Amaranth> oh, that's Rupert
<mneptok> Amaranth: yes. it's part of my firmware.
<jenda> mneptok: I envy you :)
<mneptok> walking on tiptoe waiting for the next step. the wages of death, what a life for a swivelhead.
<Madpilot> Hobbsee, you beat me to the kb by about 1 second ;)
<thoreauputic> charming fellow...
<Hobbsee> Madpilot: :)
<thoreauputic> nice guest .... ;p
<jenda> /cs d
<Hobbsee> jenda: /cs d?
<Hawkwind> ChanServ demote :-)
<Hawkwind> Or maybe jenda wanted ChanServ to delegate something
<jenda> or drool on someone ;)
* Hawkwind Goes back to playing secondlife
<Hawkwind> Ickkkkkkkkkkk
<jenda> Hobbsee: it was just a note to deop yo' self in #ubuntu, unless that's intentional
<Hobbsee> jenda: ah.  was half intentional, for mroe spammers
<jenda> alright
<Hawkwind> Hmmm, where has nalioth been recently
<jenda> Hawkwind: he's moving.
<Hawkwind> Oh
<Hawkwind> I wonder if he's moving closer or further to/from me
<mneptok> or in with you.
<Hawkwind> LOL, doubt that
<Hawkwind> In would be outside on the patio unfortunately for him
<mneptok> dude, check the crawlspace. seriously.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<jenda> AFAIK, it's just down the street
<Hawkwind> jenda: Ah ok, thanks for the info
<jenda> np
<mneptok> crawlspace.
<mneptok> ;)
<jenda> what's crawlspace? :)
<mneptok> jenda: it refers to the area of a house that has no basement that is between the floor and the earth.
<jenda> aha :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<einPaule> Hello, I got the #ubuntu-read-topic redirection allthough I have changed the server to chat.freenode.net/8001 and have updated my routers firmware
<einPaule> I had had this checked in this channel some time ago as well...
<jenda> einPaule: they'll answer, don't worry... in a while...
<jenda> (I can't help)
<Hobbsee> [21:09]  [BanList:#ubuntu]  einPaule!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic set by tonyyarusso on 01/14/2007 02:04:00 PM
<Hobbsee> DCC SEND LIGHIWGF*BWEGF*BWFBWEFPWEF
<Hobbsee> yeah, OK
<einPaule> Is this redirection applied if I have several dis- and reconnects or 
<einPaule> is this checked specifically?
<Hobbsee> einPaule: can you join now?
<Hobbsee> einPaule: we just pick people off as the exploits are done
<einPaule> I can join
<Hobbsee> cool :)
<einPaule> thx
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<Madpilot> Hobbsee, you're lucky that nalioth isn't around - his auto-kill script would have zapped you for that D C C test here...
<jenda> yep
<GazzaK> oww, can it kill people?  (/me cut and pastes)
<Madpilot> been there, done that, got people wondering why I was being k-lined... ;)
<GazzaK> so all I need to do is copy that and paste it :-)
<Hobbsee> yes....i know.
<Hobbsee> i've been klined for that...
<Hobbsee> GazzaK: yes
<Hobbsee> got auto-unklined for it though
* Hobbsee checked carefully for nalioth and johndarkhorse before running it
<GazzaK> hehe
<GazzaK> so how can just pasting a random text post make a client quit?
<Hobbsee> bug in teh router
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v somerville32]  by ChanServ
<GazzaK> Hobbsee, so it does :-)
<Hobbsee> GazzaK: ...where'd you try that?
<GazzaK> not in any #ubuntu* channels, thats for sure
<GazzaK> I ain't silly, a bit thick, maybe, but not silly
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> hehe
<GazzaK> t'was velly funni
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<apokryphos> two posts. New feature?
<jenda> I think it's been there for some time now.
<apokryphos> ah, interesting. Works with mplayer-also
<apokryphos> ubotu: mplayer-also
<ubotu> mplayer-also is For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LongPointyStick]  by ChanServ
* GazzaK hides
<Hobbsee> hehe
<GazzaK> you've registered that nick?
<Hobbsee> yes
<GazzaK> goodness
<PriceChild> run GazzaK .... while you still can!
* LongPointyStick attacks GazzaK 
<GazzaK> I'm Ill :-(
* GazzaK hobbles away at  a mile per hour
<GazzaK> mwhahaaa
<Hobbsee> heh
<ubotu> In ubotu, stefg said: !askhelp is In order to get a helpful response and help other people to help you, read the tips at http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html
<jenda> hey PriceChild :)
<PriceChild> hey jenda 
* jenda has quit ("An hour more to go till exam")
<PriceChild> lol no you haven't you liar :P
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v effie_jayx]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #kubuntu, elias_ said: ubotu: do you know, is there any way to run aiglx beryl effects without compositing on?
<mneptok>  /msg elias_ LongPointyStick knows all about compositing managers. msg her frequently, as she forgets current questions.
<mneptok> oops
<PriceChild> mneptok, Hobbsee's "should" asleep right now... anything I could help with?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
<effie_jayx> we need help in a ubuntu channel
<effie_jayx> #ubuntu-lat
<PriceChild> effie_jayx, what's up?
<effie_jayx> a guy won't stop messing with a bot
<effie_jayx> and it's causing flood
<effie_jayx> none of the ops seem to be around
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> How do I deop someone using chanserv?
<PriceChild> /msg ChanServ o #channel <<name>>
<PriceChild> ops them but how do i deop?
<Jucato>  /msg ChanServ o #channel -name
<Jucato> afaik
<PriceChild> great thanks :)
* PriceChild was trying -o
<effie_jayx> PriceChild,  thanks... lesson learned...
<PriceChild> effie_jayx, lesson? ;)
<effie_jayx> yes...
<PriceChild> who gave him access?
<effie_jayx> don't know .. I just help guys there...
<PriceChild> that bot had level 30 access....
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia_]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> wooo #ubuntu-lat problems sorted :D
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia_]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> WOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<PriceChild> ubuntuforums.org met 2 MILLION posts over the weekend!
* mc44 goes to grep #ubuntu logs to see how many lines of irc it had, just to one up PriceChild 
<PriceChild> whoops wrong chanel...
<PriceChild> that was meant for #ubuntuforums....
<PriceChild> sorry :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> hm, I hadn't seen that method of dcc send before
<apokryphos> annoying
<nixternal> i love dcc attacks
<nixternal> they are so much fun
<apokryphos> we need to ban the exploit victims
<apokryphos> must set up an alias
<nixternal> no what we need to do is set freenode to use port 8001 with our default irc clients
<nixternal> last night i had like 20 different people dcc me at once
<nixternal> well im sure they were bots
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<einPaule> apokryphos, I don't get it, I'm having this every other day (being banned from #ubuntu
<apokryphos> einPaule: read the topic of #ubuntu-read-topic
<einPaule> could you please check again and maybe tell me how you think my router has a problem
<apokryphos> that you have been forwarded to
<einPaule> Yes, I have
<apokryphos> read the topic there to find out how to fix things
<apokryphos> ok, so have you reconnected on IRC using port 8001?
<einPaule> and at least twice i have had this checked after updating both the server adress and port and my router firmware
<einPaule> and everytime I came here, somebody wrote:
<apokryphos> hah
<xtknight> ?
<apokryphos> evidently not fixed there
<apokryphos> einPaule: evidently not fixed, as you can see :)
<einPaule> and the last few times i did not get thrown out
<xtknight> need a test i guess
<einPaule> :-(
<apokryphos> einPaule: connect to freenode using port 8001
<xtknight> im using port 8001 now
<einPaule> I am
<einPaule> oh 
<einPaule> wait
<apokryphos> xtknight: join #xtknight for a test please
<apokryphos> xtknight: ok, you're good to go
<xtknight> apokryphos: thanks
<einPaule> ok ako
<einPaule> ok apokryphos 
<apokryphos> done?
<einPaule> I know what happened... 
<einPaule> Yes, good to go, won't happen again 
<einPaule> :-(
<einPaule> :-)
<apokryphos> einPaule: join #einPaule for a test
<einPaule> I should reconnect first I think
<apokryphos> yes
<einPaule> I'll be there on reconnect
<apokryphos> veediot: speak in here
<apokryphos> ok, join #veediot for a test
<apokryphos> ok, you're good to go
<veediot> great, thanks.
<apokryphos> thank you =)
<veediot> not a problem, sir.
<PriceChild> could we have a factoid like.... support-#ubuntuforums is #ubuntu is the official support channel. We won't turn you away and will help as best we can but please be aware that this channel is mainly for idle chatter.
<Seveas> !support-#ubuntuforums is #ubuntu is the official support channel. We won't turn you away and will help as best we can but please be aware that this channel is mainly for idle chatter.
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Seveas
<Seveas> !no support-#ubuntuforums is <reply> #ubuntu is the official support channel. We won't turn you away and will help as best we can but please be aware that this channel is mainly for idle chatter.
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Seveas
<Seveas> %addeditor PriceChild 
<Seveas> easier :)
<PriceChild> thanks Seveas :)
<Seveas> PriceChild, you'llned to register with the bot
<PriceChild> done
<PriceChild> Seveas, ^
<Seveas> %addeditor PriceChild 
<ubotu> OK
* PriceChild highfives Seveas 
<jenda> oooh
<jenda> PriceChild: congrats - Seveas would never add me because he know I'd instantly add bad things about him ;)
<PriceChild> haha
<PriceChild> !Seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<PriceChild> hmm..... :P
<jenda> PriceChild: there is a !Seveas
<jenda> but...
<PriceChild> jenda, I know... was just contemplating the possibilities :P
<Seveas> !jenda
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jenda - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jenda> !Seveas favorite pony
<Seveas> PriceChild, all actions are logged ;)
<Seveas> @pony
<jenda> <ubotu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<PriceChild> Seveas, was there ever any doubt in that? ;)
* PriceChild 's seen the factoid database... and the - before commands :P
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<etank> Hi, I got banned from the #ubuntu channel because of something with my router. Can I be allowed back in now? Please.
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Crazytales2 said: !modeabuse is The ops are having fun at the expense of the lowly channel members.
<tonyyarusso> Clearly the others are having too much fun...lol
<tonyyarusso> etank: You followed the instructions?
<etank> I set the connection to go through 8001
<etank> my router didnt have a firmware update that i am aware of'
<tonyyarusso> etank: /j #tonyyarusso
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Crazytales2 said: !aol-#ubuntu-offtopic is AOL sucks; use a real ISP.
<tonyyarusso> etank: You should be able to join #ubuntu now
<etank> tonyyarusso, thanks man
<etank> im in
<tonyyarusso> That...was creative almost.
<mc44> I was very confused :)
<PriceChild> haha.... loving the choice of nickname
<tonyyarusso> I looked, and looked, and looked...and then went waitaminutehere, and /whois'd :P
<PriceChild> :)
<aninhumer> I have changed my port, as instructed, can I be let back on #ubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<Kalrog> Howdy!  Apparently have a router bug and just switched the server / port information.
<aninhumer> I have changed my port, can I be allowed on #ubuntu please
<Kalrog> Same request as aninhumer here.
<tonyyarusso> aninhumer, Kalrog: please join #tonyyarusso
<Kalrog> Done, Tony.
<tonyyarusso> Kalrog: all set
<jenda> Seveas: https://launchpad.net/~christer.edwards
<jenda> Can i cloak?
<jenda> puh-lease?
<Mez> jenda - he's a member :P so I thought it was for any emmber ?
<jenda> Mez: correct, but Seveas is the group contact, and as freenode staff, i have to ask the group contact :)
<Mez> jenda: ah fair enough
<jenda> And, for practical reasons, Seveas keeps a list of them.
* Mez didnt realise there was even more freenode staff in here now
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> Way too many, I'd say :)
<Mez> jenda: new staffee or new ubuntu user ?
<MHobbit> Hi. I upgraded my router's firmware and am connected to Freenode via port 8001, not 6667. Can I be free to join #ubuntu?
<jenda> Mez: well, my cloak should tell ya ;)
<jenda> Mez: new staff, of course.
<Mez> MHobbit - wow thats a long ban list
* Mez tries to find you
<Seveas> Mez, that's why chanserv.py isso usful
<tonyyarusso> Mez: By nick.
<Mez> Seveas - now on linux atm :(
<tonyyarusso> *not
* jenda prods Seveas
<Seveas> chanserv.py works on windows as well
<Mez> not in mirc
<Seveas> tru
<Mez> MHobbit - unbanned
#ubuntu-ops 2007-01-16
<tonyyarusso> erm, now testy?
<tonyyarusso> *no
<jenda> Mez: didn't know you're an op :)
<Mez> tonyyarusso - it'll ban him agani surely if he's not ?
<tonyyarusso> Mez: "It" meaning us.
<Mez> oh, I thought it was an automatated system 
<MHobbit> Mez: Thanks.
<Mez> :-$
<tonyyarusso> That would be so much cooler.
<Seveas> jenda, go ahead with cloaking zelut
<jenda> Seveas: the deities through which I draw cloaking power are heading for bed...
<jenda> ah, thanks :)
<tonyyarusso> deities?
<Mez> yes - dont you know - freenode is controlled through magic and praying to the right gods
<jenda> Yeah - you never played an RPG, tonyyarusso? :)
<jenda> Well, it seems they are already gone.
<Mez> jenda - yes, I'm an op
<Mez> http://launchpad.net/people/mez
<tonyyarusso> jenda: nope
<jenda> Mez: I've stumbled upon you before, just not as an irc op :)
<jenda> tonyyarusso: aww.
<Mez> jenda: I'm sure you have ... how ?
<jenda> tonyyarusso: well, you see, you start as a first level staff character... and at that point, basically all your majicks are only achieved through prayer to the appropriate deity.
<tonyyarusso> jenda: ah
<jenda> Mez: I believe someone mentioned you were the guy to talk to about lists.ubuntu.com mailing lists.
<PriceChild> lol when do you level up jenda ?
<PriceChild> how much xp do you need?
<jenda> PriceChild: once you gain enough XP
<jenda> well, you never really get to know :)
<tonyyarusso> Why would you gain XP?  You throw that nonsense out and install Ubuntu!
* tonyyarusso is clearly missing terminology
<Mez> jenda: o_O maybe a couple of lists ... and i know who to talk to ;) but ... i dont run it
<PriceChild> tonyyarusso, eXPerience
<jenda> If you're unlucky, evil, or chaotic, you will never level up.
<Mez> tonyyarusso - have you not used ubuntu XP yet ?
<jenda> haha :)
<tonyyarusso> Mez: haha
<Mez> jenda: if you're all 3 - you level up in an hour
<somerville32> jenda: Are you looking to create a mailing list?
<jenda> somerville32: nope
<Mez> jenda: so why did someone poke you to me
<jenda> Mez: looking at LP, we share quite a few teams :)
<jenda> 4, I think.
<Mez> which ones?
<tonyyarusso> hmm
* tonyyarusso just had an idea
<jenda> Mez: members, marketing, new user network and irc
<tonyyarusso> Guess what guess what!
<PriceChild> pirates?
<tonyyarusso> Not quite
<PriceChild> ninjas?
<Mez> jenda: I'm the owner of NUB :P
<tonyyarusso> I successfully added a feature to auto_sev_bleh.pl!
<Mez> NUN *
<jenda> indeed :)
<jenda> Mez: I'm an admin of the MT
<Mez> ;)
<jenda> 
<tonyyarusso> I feel special
<Mez> i'm admin of 7 teams ;)
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> Mez: and can you honestly say you pay them all the attention they deserve? :)
<Mez> including i18n-en-gb ;)
<Mez> jenda: if it wasnt for the accomodation issues, yes
<Mez> cept the iFolder one
<jenda> woo, me is now an admin of only one team.
<jenda> I was an admin of two other teams I'm a member of, though.
<Mez> nun/backports admin = PITA tho
<tonyyarusso> Clearly nobody else is as excited :(
<jenda> hehe :)
<jenda> tonyyarusso: sorry :)
* Mez dances for jenda's adminiship
<jenda> Mez: I relinquished it myself in both cases :)
* jenda removes voice from jenda
<tonyyarusso> Err, on a serious note, comments links on bantracker broken?
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: ping
<Seveas> yeah broken
<tonyyarusso> Okay, known.  Good.
<Seveas> thanks for noticing, please file a bug :)
<Seveas> no, not known
<tonyyarusso> will do
<tonyyarusso> Ah, just checked then
<tonyyarusso> on it
<Seveas> I put /etc under version control a few days ago
<Seveas> it's so nice to be able to see /etc evolving :)
<Mez> Seveas - cept having to go do a bzr ci every time 
<Seveas> ci?
<Seveas> is ci short for commit? :)
<tonyyarusso> Have you had a chance to look at bug 77045 again?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 77045 in ubuntu-bots ""is also" is broken" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77045
<Seveas> tonyyarusso, no
<tonyyarusso> k
<Seveas> nxt round of bot bugfixes will be later
<Mez> Seveas: yeah ;)
<Seveas> I don't mind doing bzr commit
<Mez> Seveas - cept when you see about 700 files have changed
<Seveas> Mez, that only happens after a dist-upgrad
<Mez> lol
<Seveas> and you don't do that often on a server
<tonyyarusso> hmm, what's the best way to get a bug closed?  put a comment asking to?
<tonyyarusso> As in, the problem is gone.
<Mez> edit the bug ?
<Mez> tonyyarusso - what bug ?
<tonyyarusso> Mez: bug 75961
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 75961 in Ubuntu "Speedstep stopped working in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/75961
<Mez> you should be able to close it
<Mez> want me to ?
<tonyyarusso> Mez: Sure.  Why don't I see an option to close it myself?
<Mez> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/75961/+editstatus
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 75961 in Ubuntu "Speedstep stopped working in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<Mez> bug 75961
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 75961 in Ubuntu "Speedstep stopped working in Feisty" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/75961
<tonyyarusso> Mez: Is there a link to that or do you just know?
<Mez> click the word "ubuntu" in the orange bit ;)
<Mez> under "affects2
<tonyyarusso> heh, so almost insider knowledge.
<Mez> in an awkward place I know
<Mez> took me a while to work it out
<Mez> yes
<Mez> insider knowledge
* Mez is all powerful
* tonyyarusso blinks
<tonyyarusso> Why does mailman have to have hiccups at such inopportune times?!?
* tonyyarusso might go cry a little now
<Mez> tony - it needs a glass of water
<Mez> throw one at the server
<tonyyarusso> :S
<tonyyarusso> I had become %95 sure that an issue was a hardware problem.  Peter Whittaker posted a workaround, which I didn't see until after sending the machine into the shop.
<tonyyarusso> *95% rathre
<tonyyarusso> *rather
* Mez laughs at tonyyarusso's no-ip address
<tonyyarusso> Mez: why?
<Mez> because my ISP is uber enough to give me a static IP
<Mez> then all i do is set my nameservers to point to it
<Mez> and my ISP kindly gave me a nice in-addr.arpa (rdns) address too
<tonyyarusso> Actually, mine is too.  I got that before I paid for a domain, and am still using it until I get my server back.
<Mez> lol
<Mez> I can host your DNs if you want me to ?
<tonyyarusso> Maybe
<Mez> as long as you dont need me to change it too often 
<tonyyarusso> I may talk to you for the summer months when I go home.
<Mez> + I have 6 namesevers
<tonyyarusso> Why?
<Mez> why not ? lol
<Mez> it saves me a lot opf trouble if any go down
<tonyyarusso> why do you need your own nameservers?
<Mez> cause i have servers and stuff
<Mez> and it means that when i add a new site and stuff - or a new subdomain, it gets updated automatically
<Mez> so mainly for convenience
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> cool
<Mez> ;)
* tonyyarusso would tinker with that if he had the money
<Mez> tonyyarusso - where you live ?
<Mez> (aka whats your currency)
<tonyyarusso> Mez: I work in either US or Canadian dollars.
<Mez> ~$15USD p/m for a basic server
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> Yeah, or even less.  Bluehost is like $9, but still.
<tonyyarusso> I'm an unemployed university student.  You do the math.
<Mez> yeah, but this you can have uberness on
<Mez> tis Xen VPS
<Mez> and you can isntall ubuntu server
<tonyyarusso> Yeah, but unless my site's going to make me money I don't know how I can justify the expense, so I'll have to stick with what I have now for a while at least.
<Mez> $150 p/y
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> Mez: I'll keep you in mind in the future though.
<Mez> no problems
<Mez> I do hostnig for small bandwidth friends too
<tonyyarusso> Not bad.  Exploits are only killing three nicks each time.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v somerville32]  by ChanServ
<arrenlex> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<arrenlex> !paste
<ubotu> paste is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste)
<arrenlex> Shouldn't it be pastebin also in the second one?
<arrenlex> In fact, shouldn't the second one BE the first one?
<tonyyarusso> !-paste
<ubotu> paste has no aliases - added by Seveas on 2006-06-17 22:52:19
<tonyyarusso> !-pastebine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tonyyarusso> !-pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin aliases: flood, flooding - added by LjL on 2006-06-24 18:47:46
<tonyyarusso> !no, paste is <alias> pastebin
<ubotu> I'll remember that, tonyyarusso
<tonyyarusso> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<arrenlex> Thank you. :)
<somerville32> !flood
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<somerville32> !no, flood is <alias> pastebin
<ubotu> Nothing changed there
<tonyyarusso> It already is somerville32 
<somerville32> !-flood
<ubotu> flood is <alias> pastebin - added by apokryphos on 2006-06-17 22:52:36
<somerville32> !-flooding
<ubotu> flooding is <alias> pastebin - added by LjL on 2006-12-14 17:40:40
<somerville32> Interesting
<bigfuzzyjesus> do you think my ubuntu-offtopic ban will be lifted anytime soon?
<tonyyarusso> bigfuzzyjesus: certainly not during a botnet attack
<bigfuzzyjesus> whats a botnet attack
<bigfuzzyjesus> tonyyarusso, whats a botnet attack?
<tonyyarusso> bigfuzzyjesus: Morons spamming #ubuntu with infected machines.
<bigfuzzyjesus> tonyyarusso, what are they accomplishing
<somerville32> bigfuzzyjesus, You got banned *again*?
<tonyyarusso> bigfuzzyjesus: Some flooding the channel and annoying users.  They're blocked now.
<bigfuzzyjesus> somerville32, no i have been banned for 2 months
<somerville32> bigfuzzyjesus, Oh right, we never unbanned you from that channel, lol
<bigfuzzyjesus> somerville32, yeah
<somerville32> bigfuzzyjesus, Yeah, I'm sure it is not a problem.
<somerville32> bigfuzzyjesus, But we're a bit busy right now
<somerville32> So try again later
<bigfuzzyjesus> otay
<bigfuzzyjesus> ttyl
<tonyyarusso> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<tonyyarusso> Huh, I lost a channel?
<Mez> have you checked behind the fridge >?
<tonyyarusso> Ah, there it is.  Hobbsee kicked me out again.
<Mez> why do people have voice in here ?
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: hah
<Hobbsee> Mez: because i'ts moderated.  or not.  some mode
<tonyyarusso> Mez: It's supposed to show who's an op, but it doesn't matter as much now as it did originally
<tonyyarusso> When the channel was non-public, it helped distinguish lurkers.
<tonyyarusso> Now I'm not sure what the point is
<Mez> lol
* Hobbsee is keeping her @, so she can kick faster
<tonyyarusso> I love the guy that lurked in #ubuntu, and did the exploit the moment I deopped.  As if I don't have a millisecond response time script.
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> takes about a second to get ops here
<Hobbsee> between when i run /op and actually get the ops
<Hobbsee> think it's due to my lag
<tonyyarusso> You should see it when I'm at home
<tonyyarusso> I op and kick some folks, and like 4 other ops have already responded by the time chanserv hears me.
<tonyyarusso> Silly dialup
<Hobbsee> hehe
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyy]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v effie_jayx]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: heads up on rowanjl ..lol
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: right
<Mez> tonyyarusso - why?
<tonyyarusso> Mez: Grep your #ubuntu.log
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<Mez> rowanj1 No such nick/channel
<tonyyarusso> L
<Mez> ah well - meh
<Hobbsee> gah.  idito.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: thanks for the headsup
<Hobbsee> hey Burgundavia 
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia_]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, PFA said: !sponge toffee is so delicious that it transcends silly rules about enter
<Mez> any network staff around ?
<Hobbsee> [16:21]  [249]  p 0 staff members
<Hobbsee> [16:21]  [219]  p End of /STATS report
<Hobbsee> maybe jenda 
<Hobbsee> maybe rob - he's been idling
<Hobbsee> they need more staff
<tonyyarusso> There should be a !staffprettyplease
<Mez> * faggot has joined #tapthru
<Mez> <faggot> hi
<Mez> <faggot> i am joe
<Mez> <faggot> and i am a faggo/t
<Mez> <faggot> good day
<Mez> <faggot> I love the taste of cock
<Mez> <faggot> us meal?
<Mez> * faggot has left #tapthru
<tonyyarusso> What about him?
<tonyyarusso> left already
<Mez> yeah but he was trailing roudn a lil
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<jenda> uh oh...
<mneptok> ?
<jenda> mneptok: reading backlog
<mneptok> jenda: no one called *me* a "faggot" *sniff*
<jenda> hehe
<mneptok> it's so unfair. just because i'm straight i never get to be called "gay" or "homo" or "faggot."
<mneptok> if i was, i'd feel far less like i'm standing on the side of the fence with the idiots using such terms.
<mneptok> f00d. bbiab.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<jenda> mneptok: I'm straight too - I think you should look for the reason elsewhere ;)
* jenda out
* mneptok weeps
<mneptok> my str8ness is no excuse :(
<mneptok> being straight in 2007 is so gay.
<Hobbsee> poor mneptok...
* LongPointyStick attacks mneptok 
<mneptok> eek!
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> Sevea s told me yesterday to read the ubotu manual... where is it? :P
<mneptok> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<PriceChild> ah ok sorted.
<PriceChild> thanks mneptok 
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> PriceChild: np
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v mneptok]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<unvs> how do i test against the dccExploit to get back into #ubuntu?
<PriceChild> unvs, one of the ops will be with you in a moment to test you
<unvs> ok, thanks
<tonyyarusso> unvs: /j #tonyyarusso
<tonyyarusso> unvs: You should be good to join #ubuntu again.
<unvs> tonyyarusso: thanks!
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v somerville32]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> wow ubotu is lagged.
<LjL> hm, not for me
<PriceChild> Its not that bad is it?
<PriceChild> fine for me
<PriceChild> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<tonyyarusso> Maybe it's just me then
<LjL> and you're one second yourself
<tonyyarusso> weird
<tonyyarusso> k
* Mez dances around
<PriceChild> @lart Mez
* Ubugtu resizes Mez's terminal to 40x24
<PriceChild> :P
<Mez> I'm in a good mood as I finally have net at home
<Mez> aw
<Mez> level 5 ...
<Mez> lol
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<Mez> hmm
<apokryphos> yes ;-)
<Mez> does anyone know how to make Xchat highlight ithe tab in a different colour, for example on a !ops
<tonyyarusso> I know how in irssi...
<somerville32> irssi has tabs?
<somerville32> Mez: You should use the tree view instead of tabs
* PriceChild wishes he could have tonyyarusso's !ops script sound thing in xchat
<LjL> Mez: i could tell you in Konversation for sure, since you just did :P
<Mez> somerville32,  - why ?
<LjL> PriceChild: what does it yell?
<Mez> brb
<tonyyarusso> Wait, sorry - I lied.
<tonyyarusso> I can make the hilight a different color, not the tab - but I'll bet that's possible too.
* tonyyarusso should look later
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> LjL: "Stop the program!", from Monty Python
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<somerville32> Mez: So much better, lol
<Mez> somerville32,  why is it ?
* somerville32 is in a meeting.
<apokryphos> tree-view? Makes things a lot clearer
<apokryphos> especially when you're in many channels. Can't really live without it.
<Mez> but I also need to know how to get the darn thing to make a different highlight colour on !ops
<Mez> though
<LjL> tonyyarusso: mine says "press P to pause, ban the idiot, and go back playing"
<Mez> !op-kubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<Mez> !ops-kubuntu
<Mez> o_O
<Mez> it should list me in it
<apokryphos> Mez: /msg ubotu ops-#kubuntu 
<apokryphos> bot is indeed lagging now
<LjL> yeah...
<PriceChild> !test
<Mez>  /msg ubotu ops-#kubuntu
<tonyyarusso> See!  I'm not crazy.     mostly
<apokryphos> Seveas: ping?
<LjL> Mez: try without a space :-P still, it is lagging
<apokryphos> who did Seveas give the @reload power to?
<somerville32> Nalioth for one
<Seveas> if you can't reach the bot, you can't @restart... :)
<LjL> not sure, but if it isn't
<LjL> yeah - that
<apokryphos> hm, indeed
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about op-kubuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops-kubuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<apokryphos> aha
<ubotu> Failed.
<apokryphos> Mez: you are listed
<Seveas> it should come out of lag now
<Mez> it didnt highlight me on #kubuntu
<Mez> weird
<somerville32> updated
<jenda> * Seveas (n=seveas@ubuntu/member/seveas) has left #ubuntuforums (""")
<jenda> * jenda kicks Seveas
<jenda> <jenda> :)
<Seveas> hehe
<PriceChild> the powah
<Seveas> jenda, can you op me to freak out moniker?
<jenda> 
<jenda> Seveas: seems to have worked :)
<Seveas> yeah
<somerville32> hehe
<tonyyarusso> PriceChild: I have a hilight on the trigger as well.
<tonyyarusso> just a regular one though, no MP unless ubotu talks.
<Mez> ooh, I'm, at the start of the ubuntu !ops
<PriceChild> tonyyarusso, yeah sorry about that :)
<PriceChild> tonyyarusso, it was there cuz I'm on the phone and was just watching NeoGeo64....
<PriceChild> I think its time he had a talking to ;)
<tonyyarusso> PriceChild: Ah, right.  Saw him too.  (guess which hilight that was?)
<PriceChild> hehe :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> tonyyarusso, he's back :(
<PriceChild> (not you Me z)
<tonyyarusso> Where's nalioth been?
<Mez> PriceChild,  I'm sorry, should I leave ? :P
* PriceChild larts Mez 
<jenda> tonyyarusso: moving
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> jenda: Oh, right
<PriceChild> jenda, go to bed!
* jenda is nearly in bed :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> @schedule
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
<Ubugtu> Schedule for Etc/UTC: 17 Jan 20:00: Edubuntu | 18 Jan 08:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 20 Jan 15:00: Xubuntu | 24 Jan 12:00: Edubuntu | 25 Jan 16:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 30 Jan 20:00: Technical Board
<tonyyarusso> @now prague
<Ubugtu> Current time in Europe/Prague: January 16 2007, 23:36:44 - Next meeting: Edubuntu in 21 hours 23 minutes
<tonyyarusso> Meh, not that bad
<Mez> somerville32, with tree view - is there any way to like - make the tree bigger (say, group ubuntu channels, privmsgs etc)
<MGizmo> Hello, could I get som help from an op?
<tonyyarusso> MGizmo: Let them all know what sort of help and see ;)
<MGizmo> Thanks tony - I am a regular on the #ubuntu channel, and I got a message telling me to switch to port 8001
<tonyyarusso> ah yes
<MGizmo> opic for #ubuntu-read-topic is Your router is affected by a bug. Please follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit to fix it, and then join #ubuntu-ops for a test
<MGizmo> You are probably familiar with this
<tonyyarusso> yep
<MGizmo> I've made the changes and now use chat.freenode.net:8001
<MGizmo> What should I do to get back onto #ubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> MGizmo: /j #tonyyarusso for a test
<MGizmo> OK
<MGizmo> I'm back on #ubuntu. Thank you sir!
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-ops 2007-01-17
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> lol I like ompaul's quit message :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v apokryphos-]  by ChanServ
<Mez> PriceChild, very... surreal
<tonyyarusso> #ubuntu+1 needs a /topicsed s/dont/don't/ and s/cant/can't/ if someone has a moment.
* PriceChild would if he had ops ;)
<tonyyarusso> same here
* PriceChild has ops in -xgl woot :D
<PriceChild> but that's not +! :(
<PriceChild> ping apokryphos- 
<LjL> here
<PriceChild> go super LjL !
<LjL> ta-da
<Mez> -ChanServ- An access level of [10]  is required for [OP]  on #ubuntu+1
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<LjL> Seveas: it seems that i can't use "Add Comment" in the bantracker anymore, neither in konqueror nor in firefox. the other links appear to work
<Mez> LjL, report a bug
<LjL> *yawn* not right now
<Mez> that was the answer last time someone mentioned it
<LjL> uhm, /me wonders whether that's intentional :P
<LjL> anyway the bugreport is for tomorrow, now is for sleep - night
<Mez> nug 79478
<Mez> bnug 79478
<Mez> bug 79478
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 79478 in ubuntu-bots "Bantracker commenting broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79478
<PriceChild> 3rd time lucky Mez :)
<Mez> PriceChild, I cant type today
<Mez> or any other day ...
<Mez> except when I'm drunk
<PriceChild> hehe
* tonyyarusso filed that just what, yesterday?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> !-software-#kubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<bigfuzzyjesus> when will my ban be lifted
<bigfuzzyjesus> it has been 2 months
<tonyyarusso> Weren't you told to stop asking so often last week?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<bigfuzzyjesus> tonyyarusso, no last night i was told not to ask last night because you were having a bot attack
<tonyyarusso> bigfuzzyjesus: Not by me, someone else I mean
<tonyyarusso> Anyway, you'll probably need to find the op who issued the ban to ask where they're at with it.
* Mez just subscribed to 37 mailing lists as his server has been bouncing mails
<tonyyarusso> "sorry!"?  How would that be unintentional...
<Mez> maybe he wanted it to be 1s ?
<tonyyarusso> heh
<joejaxx> if someone has the host gateway/to/x-blahblah
<joejaxx> what does that mean
<joejaxx> gateway/tor/*
<tonyyarusso> !tor
<ubotu> The #ubuntu channel and related channels ban users joining from anonymous gateways like tor/silenceisdefeat/cgi:irc because the abuse:useful ratio is close to infinity:nothing -- project cloaks will let you join, otherwise you should simply not use an anonymizer.
<joejaxx> were they granted access to use tor on freenode?
<ubotu> Attention tor users.  You may think you are anonymous, but you are not.  Please visit http://tor.unixgu.ru/ and see for yourself.   Please evaluate your need to use tor here on irc.  If you wish anonymity, Freenode offers cloaks of many different types. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<joejaxx> tonyyarusso: i know
<tonyyarusso> joejaxx: Sorry, I thought that had a better link
<joejaxx> but i am asking from an op point of view
<joejaxx> oh ok
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth]  by ChanServ
<joejaxx> because someone is spaming and they have that host
* Mez has had a though
<tonyyarusso> joejaxx: That would be your definitive answer there :)
<Mez> t
<tonyyarusso> Hi nalioth !
<nalioth> hi y'all
<Mez> nalioth, you're a good person to talk to about this
<Mez> regarding the tor ban
* nalioth didn't do it. He's been moving
<Mez> someone I was talking to earlier in #freenode-social was talking about the way they regulate tor users
<Mez> which is that tor users can join the channel, but are muted
<joejaxx> interesting concept
<Mez> and have to request an operator to put an exempt on their mute
<Mez> to unmute them
<nalioth> Mez: they regulate ALL users with a moderated channel
<Mez> nalioth,  ? 
<Mez> nalioth, oh, no - someone in #freenode-social was talking about another channel, and how they dealty with tor users in that other channel
<nalioth> Mez: everyone that joins #freenode-social that does not have an exempt cloak is muted until voiced
<Mez> #freenode-social was just where the conversation took place
<nalioth> Mez: we tried to mute just tor users but some fool thought join/part spam was funny
<nalioth> Mez: now there is gpg-tor for the moral users of tor to use
<Mez> nalioth: surely join limitiing can be used?
<Mez> and surely theres a revolving door protection somewhere
<nalioth> Mez: join throttling is off limits in #ubuntu 
<nalioth> per seveas
<joejaxx> nalioth: does a gateway/tor/x-* host mean they are connected via gpg-tor?
<nalioth> no, joejaxx 
<joejaxx> oh ok
<nalioth>  /gateway/gpg-tor/user/blah is gpg-tor
<joejaxx> ah ok
<tonyyarusso> Aaah.  *!*@ubuntu/*, so that's why I'm auto-voiced in #freenode-social now :)
<Mez> tonyyarusso, indeed
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mneptok stretches
<Mez> @lart mneptok 
* Ubugtu slaps mneptok with a soggy sock
<PuMpErNiCkLe> @t
<tonyyarusso> @lart Jucato 
* Ubugtu sets Jucato's keyboard layout to gaelic
<Jucato> :O
<mneptok> @fart Mez 
<Jucato> fart?!? lol
<mneptok> yeah, you *wish* it was a typo, but i had the chili for lunch.
<Jucato> lol
<Mez> Jucato, did you not know I was an op in there?
<Jucato> I know
<Jucato> I just didn't anticipate you'd deop me lol
<Mez> Jucato, you just seemed surprised at the deop
<Mez> lol
<Mez> It should protect me from being kicked anyways
<Jucato> I'm not that cruel :P
<Mez> Chanserv no longer accepts REMOVE ?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<Jucato> er...
<Mez> and that was in the wrong channel
<Mez> lol
<tonyyarusso> Mez: What?
* Mez goes away
* Jucato sobs again
* Mez gives Jucato his spear back
* tonyyarusso passes the Prozac
* Mez gets thwacked by Jucato's spear
<tonyyarusso> Have you heard the song about Magellan from Animaniacs?
<Jucato> I'm not yet adept at my op skills... so if I'm supposed to be doing something to protect myself... :P
<tonyyarusso> Megellan said "Hup?" and got hit by a spear!
<Mez> Jucato, I think chanserv.py protects you
* Jucato looks it up
<Mez> !chanserv.py
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chanserv.py - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mez> !chanserv.py is http://www.kaarsemaker.net/files/Software/chanserv.py
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Mez
<Jucato> bah nvm... the only 2 people who love kicking me are Hobbsee and Mez anyway :)
<Mez> <ubotu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Mez> !chanserv.py
<ubotu> chanserv.py is http://www.kaarsemaker.net/files/Software/chanserv.py
<Jucato> lol
<Mez> Jucato, it's a good little script ;)
<Mez> does a lot of nice things
<Jucato> :)
<Mez> (I believe it also tries and unbans you from channels if you're banned from them and stuff)
<Mez> now all I need is a ping collector
<tonyyarusso> ping collector?
* Jucato gives all his pings to Mez
<Mez> ping collector
<Mez> so if someone pings me - it logs it in a special window
<Mez> so I can come back and respond to people who have pinged me outside of my buffer
<Mez> without having to go and grep logs
<tonyyarusso> irssi does that by default
<Mez> tonyyarusso, really ?
<Jucato> yep it does
<tonyyarusso> Mez: Yeah, when you come back from away it lists them in the server window
<Mez> schwing
<Jucato> another reason to use irssi :)
<Mez> but irssi...
<Mez> you have to remember window numbers and stuff like that
<Mez> it's a PITA
<tonyyarusso> pssh
<tonyyarusso> Like that's hard
<Mez> tonyyarusso, I'm on... 43 channels in total
<Jucato> O.O
<tonyyarusso> Mez: Whiner
<Mez> tonyyarusso, you try remembering that ;)
<tonyyarusso> Oooh the gap is closing
* tonyyarusso can almost feel #9
<tonyyarusso> Bring it on!
* tonyyarusso proves Mez's point
<Mez> tonyyarusso, :P
<Mez> w00t
<Mez> a decent debian sponsor
<tonyyarusso> Who/
<tonyyarusso> ?
<Mez> Nelson A. de Oliveira
* tonyyarusso doesn't know
<Mez> he's doing my rar/unrar uploads
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-ops.log
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Pez> is DBO awake?
<mneptok> albany, ny?
* Hobbsee drops mneptok in a large pile of lava
* mneptok flows over Hobbsee's palm-frond beach hut and into the Pacific
* Hobbsee waves bye!
<mneptok> *sssssssss*
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v apokryphos-]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
<chrisbradley> hello rob
* chrisbradley looks to apokryphos / DBO
<apokryphos-> chrisbradley: hi
<chrisbradley> hello
<apokryphos> what can I help you with?
<chrisbradley> I have a project I am working on
<chrisbradley> http://hollywood.noisecontrolmedia.com/gelwiki/index.php/Gel_Storm
<chrisbradley> It is a seed of an idea
<chrisbradley> I would like to know if ubuntu would like to participate
<apokryphos> why are you mentioning this here? Please read the channel topic.
<Mez> mwuahahahaa
* Mez adds larting commands to his nostromo
<Mez> just lean, select a username and BAM
<Mez> they get cs larted
<apokryphos> @lart mez
* Ubugtu stabs mez
<apokryphos> chrisbradley: #ubuntu-offtopic exists for general talk, however. 
<Mez> @tpo rala
<chrisbradley> I am actually looking for a press contact or e-mail address
<apokryphos> chrisbradley: ubuntu.com -> Search: press contact
<Mez> @lart apokryphos 
* Ubugtu shoots apokryphos in the face with a rocket
<Mez> haha
<Mez> my script is set to lart you
<apokryphos> :O
<Mez> when i hit button 15 on my game pad
<apokryphos> haha
<Mez> and now
<Mez> It works as the left hand side of my keyboard
<Mez> saddddwwwwwwwwdasdddawdaasdddasdasd
<Mez> AaAaA
<Mez> SAD
<apokryphos> =)
<Mez> lol
<Mez> srry
<Mez> sad I know
<Mez> but it's great for UT
* Mez should make a script so I can select someones name in the user list
<Mez> hit a button on the nostromo
<Mez> and it bans them proper good
<apokryphos> ;-)
<Mez> sweet 
<Mez> I can technically
<tonyyarusso> apokryphos: did you use irssi?
<apokryphos> I've used it before
<tonyyarusso> but not normally
<tonyyarusso> 'k
* tonyyarusso is looking for people to get excited over his script addition with
<apokryphos> what does it do?
<tonyyarusso> Adds people I kick (and other things) to my hilight list by nickmask so I can keep an eye on them for a few days easily.
<apokryphos> would be good for quite a few cases I guess, yeah
<tonyyarusso> of course you can choose what to apply it to, so you could have it just on timed mutes or smth
* Mez has just added an "uber menu"
* Mez finds that larting himself doesnt helo
<Mez> help
<apokryphos> tonyyarusso: yes, I should have timed-bans implemented too
<apokryphos> problem is I'm not on IRC *all* the time, so it wouldn't work perfectly
<tonyyarusso> same here
<Mez> apokryphos, code it into ubot
<apokryphos> Mez: it would require a little more hassle though, because we'd have to tell the bot how long we want the bans to be
<Mez> true
<apokryphos> still, we could have a default of 24 hours
<apokryphos> though I don't think how long we keep our bans is such an issue
<apokryphos> since we clear out the ban-list every so often, and most people know about the appeal process
<Mez> what - bitch in here? 
<apokryphos> yup
<apokryphos> we investigate the ban easily enough with the bantracker
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v somerville32]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v effie_jayx]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgwork]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<joejaxx> man i REALLY wish freenode whould enable kill protection
<somerville32> kill protection?
<TheSheep> like in italian mafia? %)
<Hawkwind> They do have it.  If the nick is registered, then kill it with the ghost command.  Doesn't get any easier than that
<Hawkwind> If the nick isn't registered, then anyone rightfully has a right to use it
<joejaxx> Hawkwind: no as in
<joejaxx> if someone is nicksitting on my nicks
<joejaxx> they should be autokill'd after not identifying 
<joejaxx> after a certain time period
<joejaxx> or force nick changed to another nick
<Hawkwind> Again, register the nick and you can handle that.  It's the whole entire reason for registering nicks you want
<Hawkwind> That feature is on several networks, and IMO is pointless if you register a nick you like/want
<Mez> er
<Mez> Hawkwind, 
<Mez> /msg nickserv set kill on
<Mez> sorry
<Mez> joejaxx, the above
<joejaxx> nope
<joejaxx> it is disabled on freenode
<joejaxx> Hawkwind: it is registered
<Mez> ah
<Hawkwind> joejaxx: Then kill the nick, it's that simple
<joejaxx> and it is quite an annoyance
<PriceChild> There is a functino for that on freenode
<joejaxx> Hawkwind: try ghost killing/recovering a nick 10 times in a row and you will understand
<Hawkwind> joejaxx: Not sure what complaining about it does, when you have the ability to get rid of the person that's got the nick
<PriceChild> where you only get a minute to register before being killed
<PriceChild> I read the help for it yday
* PriceChild finsd it
<PriceChild> /ns help set
<Hawkwind> joejaxx: What's the point of killing it if you aren't going to use the nick ?
<joejaxx> i am using the nick
<Hawkwind> Then someone else can't possibly be using it
<joejaxx> nevermind you do not understand
<Mez> joejaxx, explain
<joejaxx> PriceChild: they have that service disabled
<Hawkwind> No I don't, because you're making no sense at all
<Hawkwind> If you're using it, then noone else can.  If they are using it, kill it, and be done
<PriceChild> hmmm ok if you say so
<PriceChild> what about setting secure on?
<joejaxx> 00:54 -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Kill Protection is disabled on this network
<Hawkwind> If it's that bothersome, use a bot or another client to hold the nick for you.  But it seems the nick is just there to take up space and to keep others from having it IMO
<joejaxx> ok
<joejaxx> this is the problem
<joejaxx> i do have a bot on it
<joejaxx> and when it disconnects
<joejaxx> there are users who jump on my nicks
<Hawkwind> So set the bot to use the ghost command if $nick is taken, and then again, you're done with it
<joejaxx> Hawkwind: it is not that easy
<Mez> joejaxx, why not ?
<Hawkwind> joejaxx: So what if they do.  When you're online, kill it and take it back.  Not sure I see the big problem of having a nick in use
<Hawkwind> joejaxx: How is it not that easy ?  It's actually dead simple
<joejaxx> yeah you are right you do not
<Hawkwind> joejaxx: I don't, simply because if it's *my* nick, I can use a simple ghost command and get the nick back.  
<Hawkwind> It's not difficult to perform actually.  Nor is it difficult to have a bot do the same thing
<Mez> joejaxx, why cant you get the bot to ghost the nick when it connects if it cant get its usual nick ?
<joejaxx> nevermind
<joejaxx> Mez: i can
<joejaxx> the problem is not on my end
<Mez> then what is it ?
<joejaxx> it is hard to understand unless you are in my situation
<Mez> joejaxx, then EXPLAIN
<joejaxx> i rather not
<joejaxx> everyone just jumps to conclusions :)
<joejaxx> bbl i have dev to do
<Mez> joejaxx, not if you EXPLAIN
* Mez shakes head
* Mez goes and gets thr vodka
<joejaxx> i tried it did not work
<Mez> on connect { if nick!=propernick{ msg("nickserv", "ghost nick password"); nick "propernick" }
<Hawkwind> Yeah, they don't understand because the person that *seems* to know doesn't explain.
<Hawkwind> Though honestly, I don't see any possible explanation that would state anything different than using the ghost command to get the nick, or having a bot do it.  Hard to fathom there is more to it than that
<joejaxx> lol
<joejaxx> your responses are the exact conclusions i am talking about
<joejaxx> i know how to program a bot
<LjL> you said you'd have to use GHOST x times in a row. why?
<Hawkwind> I've seen you talk/complain about this for months now actually, and still fail to see where you've tried to accomplish the task at hand
<joejaxx> LjL: because
<joejaxx> the persion kept reconnecting
<Hawkwind> joejaxx: Then do it and get it over with.  Then you don't have to worry about someone else sitting on a nick
<joejaxx> and taking the nick
<joejaxx> LjL: thank you for asking
<Hawkwind> People can't *sit* on nicks if they are registered, impossible
<Mez> joejaxx, but surely they cant reconnect in the time it takes you to change nick ?
<Hawkwind> I wouldn't think so either
<Mez> it takes at least 3 seconds to rejoin the server
<Mez> watch
<joejaxx> LjL: this guy is from cisco
<Hawkwind> People sit on nicks in places like Efnet
<joejaxx> LjL: i tried talking to him
<LjL> joejaxx: uhm, wait a second, why doesn't your bot just take the nick *itself*, after having used GHOST?
<joejaxx> LjL: it tries
<joejaxx> and fails
<LjL> joejaxx: why? is the guy faster?
<joejaxx> because the guy comes back online
<Mez> joejaxx, so? they still need to connect throguh the server which does certain processing
<joejaxx> LjL: yeap
<Hawkwind> joejaxx: He can't come back quicker than it takes you to type /nick somenick or quicker than a bot doing it automatically
<LjL> joejaxx: how can the guy *reconnect* faster to the *server* than you can issue a NICK command...?
<joejaxx> LjL: trust me i know how to use ghost and recover
<LjL> joejaxx: i think it takes at least a second or two to connect to a freenode server normally..
<mez_> tada
<Hawkwind> mez_: +1
<joejaxx> LjL: i have the bot to do it
<Hawkwind> If the bot isn't changing nicks quick enough, then it's code error
<Hawkwind> There are also scripts for nearly every IRC client to take a nick once it disconnects.  Some clients have such thing built in by default
<Mez> joejaxx, what type of bot is it ?
<LjL> joejaxx: what do you mean you have the bot to do it?
<LjL> joejaxx: i just can't understand how this guy can be so fast to reconnect. even if he's got a monster connection and whatnot, it should still take 1 second at least to connect, while it should take practically nihil to issue a NICK command...
<Hawkwind> When the disconnect happens, the nick should happen instantaneously.  If not, then there is something wrong with the bots code that's preventing it from happening
<Hawkwind> You have approximately 3 - 4 seconds between a disconnect and a reconnect.  More than enough time to change nicks, possibly 2 - 3 times if it's automated in a script
<LjL> well, it can't really happen "instantaneously", there is a roud-trip time you have to deal with... still, it should be pretty darn fast, compared to a reconnect
<LjL> now, *my* reconnects are particularly slow, since i don't have an identd, and the server sits waiting for one... but still, even someone who does have identd running should take a little
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal_]  by ChanServ
<LjL> joejaxx: also, what happens if you use RECOVER? do they still change nicks immediately as soon as you do RELEASE? if so, it means they're issuing NICK commands like crazy
<LjL> that should flood them out of the network, among other things
<Hawkwind> Also, if the nick is truly registered and this is happening, surely speaking to a staff member could prove handy.  Maybe they could block his IP/host from using said nick
<LjL> Hawkwind: if they're reconnecting like crazy to be faster than him (and somehow manage to), i'd call that a DoS attack against freenode
<LjL> and i suppose the staff would get the concerned address out of the network
<Hawkwind> We can all bet that's not happening though.  That's pretty overboard, and if it was, like you said, he wouldn't be having this issue then
<ubotu> In ubotu, jrib said: motu is also To request packages visit: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/Candidates
<LjL> that page is linked to in http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU (which is what the bot currently gives)... it's in a bit of an obscure place, but perhaps we'd best leave it so? ;)
<ArrenLex> Would it be possible to make packages show up with a custom name also? Like !mozilla-thunderbird|bob would show bob: mozilla-thunderbird: an email client ... whatever. It would be very convenient if someone comes asking where to find a program.
<jenda> !bots| ArrenLex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bots - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jenda> meh
<jenda> !ubuntulog | ArrenLex
<ubotu> ArrenLex: ubuntulog is a logging bot run on various Ubuntu channels. You can read the logs at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/
<ArrenLex> !xserver-xorg | jenda
<ubotu> xserver-xorg: the X.Org X server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.1.1ubuntu6.2 (edgy), package size 165 kB, installed size 584 kB
<jenda> hmm
<jenda> that warrants a prod of the boss :)
<jenda> (((>>> Seveas <<<)))
<LjL> he knows...
<LjL> i never found it a bit problem however, the user *is* highlighted after all
<LjL> s/bit/big/
<Seveas> ?
<PriceChild> do you mean alias?
<Hawkwind> They are ?
<Hawkwind> !xchat
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.6-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 275 kB, installed size 760 kB
<Seveas> jenda, 'sup?
* Hawkwind Doesn't get highlighted there
<Seveas> !xchat | Hawkwind 
<LjL> PriceChild: me means using the | syntax with package names
<Seveas> meh
<LjL> Seveas: you broke it
<Seveas> !ubuntu-desktop | Hawkwind 
<ubotu> Hawkwind: k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<ArrenLex> It becomes a problem for suers who don't know that ! calls the bot and don't know to look for something addressed to them. According to what you're saying, the | username syntax need never be used at all, since the user is highlighted. Yet obviously it's very useful.
<Seveas> !totem | Hawkwind 
<ubotu> Hawkwind: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<Seveas> narf!
<Seveas> !w32codecs | Hawkwind 
<ubotu> Hawkwind: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages including w32codecs | info at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages | See !codecs for more information
<Seveas> argh
<Hawkwind> LOL
<Seveas> !xmoto | Hawkwind 
<ubotu> xmoto: 2D motocross platform game. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.2-1 (edgy), package size 748 kB, installed size 1956 kB
<Seveas> hmm
<LjL> ArrenLex: wrong - if there was no | syntax at all (like it used to be), adding " | username" after a factoid would make the bot say there is no such factoid
<Seveas> that's broken!
<Hawkwind> There we go
<LjL> so you couldn't highlight people at all
<LjL> Seveas: been like this since "|" was added :P
<Seveas> hmm
<Seveas> file it as a bug
<Hawkwind> The bot should still say the users nick at the beginning IMO
<jenda> universal answer :)
<ArrenLex> LjL: No, I mean, if adding | username to a factoid made ubotu display just the factoid, it would be less useful than the current system. The same thing for packages; adding | username to a package description is useful for the same reason that it is in normal factoids.
<LjL> Seveas: i suggest you change the ":" into something else though, it's ugly to see two colons in a row :P
<Seveas> LjL, true
<LjL> ArrenLex: sure, i never said it was useless, i said i didn't find it a big problem
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntuforums, lotusleaf said: ubotu: !scoobysnack is !botsnack
<somerville32> !scoobysnack is <reply> Yuck!
<ubotu> I'll remember that, somerville32
<PriceChild> !forget scoobysnack
<ubotu> I'll remember that, PriceChild
<Hawkwind> That is not something we needed
<PriceChild> !scoobysnack-#ubuntuforums is <reply> Yuck!
<ubotu> I'll remember that, PriceChild
<Hawkwind> Useless information
<somerville32> Hawkwind, neither is botsnack
<somerville32> Does it really matter?
<Hawkwind> I agree 100%
<somerville32> The answer is no since we'll most likely never ever use a factoid with that name anyhow
<Seveas> '!botsnack' is often used as test factoid
<somerville32> !love
<ubotu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<PriceChild> there's loads of useless factoids... does it make any noticable difference on the speed of the database?
<somerville32> Doubtful
<somerville32> There really isn't that many
<LjL> and sqlite is fast anyway
<LjL> *cough*
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> <-- Atom- (i=Atom-@atomix.plus.com) has left #ubuntu (requested by Seveas)
<Seveas> --- Seveas sets ban on *!*@atomix.plus.com
<Seveas> ketp on highlighting me with !falcon
<LjL> Seveas: you've got highlights on your products? that's very meticulous of you :P
<Seveas> !falcon
<ubotu> falcon: Falcon repository creator. In component extras, is optional. Version 1.5.4-0ubuntu2 (edgy-seveas), package size 175 kB, installed size 508 kB
<Seveas> ^-- it's in my repo
<LjL> ah right
<LjL> Seveas: wouldn't that be a sort of thing that could belong in universe, anyway?
<Seveas> yes, v2 should be there
<Seveas> 1.5 is not that good
#ubuntu-ops 2007-01-18
<tonyyarusso> Is v2 coming for feisty?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, SilentDis said: !envy is envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy
<PriceChild> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy
<PriceChild> !no envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy
<ubotu> I'll remember that, PriceChild
<LjL> !no envy is !no envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<LjL> (... yeah i noticed)
<PriceChild> you had to go one better LjL ;)
<PriceChild> !engy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about engy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<PriceChild> LjL, why've you got !no envy in the reply and why wasn't that picked up by ubotu?
<gnomefreak> !no envy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about no envy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gnomefreak> or not
<LjL> PriceChild: 1) messed up copy and paste  2) because i changed it a moment later in a private query
<PriceChild> haha :)
* PriceChild almost thought ubotu was intelligent for a second :)
<LjL> well, it is - it can take regular expressions
<LjL> it's me who's dumb enough to disregard that and just use copy&paste :P
<PriceChild> hehe :)
* PriceChild decides to stop messing about in forums and help in #ubuntu for a bit
<Seveas> envy is crap
<Seveas> just make a bloody updated l-r-m package
<Seveas> it's easy...
<Seveas> especially for nvidia drivers
<LjL> Seveas: he does that, too, for that matter
<Seveas> then why that envy crud?
<LjL> although i don't think he provides source packages, or at least i couldn't find it
<Seveas> I hate scripts that do such things
<LjL> i guess... i guess... i guess because there's some days delay between new drivers being released and he updating the repository
<LjL> hey, if people just WANT THE NEW DRIVER NOW!!!!, let them have it :P
<Seveas> meh
<LjL> like other scripts that i won't mention... use them if you like. just don't come to me whining if they break
<PriceChild> lol
<Seveas> @lart envy
<LjL> it won't mention such scripts either
<Seveas> it's dead
<Seveas> @part
<Seveas> see
<Seveas> !ping
<ubotu> pong
* PriceChild notices bfg in #ununtu
<LjL> been there for a while
<PriceChild> :)
<LjL> (i can't fail to notice him unless i disable highlights)
<Seveas> ubugtu willbe unresponsive for a few minutes to come
<Seveas> @load Mess
<Seveas> @t
<PriceChild> first things first hey Seveas? ;)
<Seveas> hehe
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, jrib said: no splash is the dash should be an underscorse as in: /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<jrib> can I repeat my edit request(s) since you joined?
<somerville32> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash-image using !gconf-editor
<somerville32> !no, splash is <reply>  To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<ubotu> I'll remember that, somerville32
<jrib> I had a motu one too from earlier, any decision on that?
<jrib> somerville32: thanks for that one
<somerville32> Can you repeat it the MOTU one?
<ubotu> In ubotu, jrib said: motu is also To request packages visit: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/Candidates
<somerville32> !motu
<ubotu> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<somerville32> jrib: Most MOTUs don't actually review the Candidates page.
<somerville32> Infact, they are most likely getting rid of it
<jrib> is there another place to request packages?
<Hobbsee> somerville32: oh are we?  nice
<Hobbsee> somerville32: it does get done occasoinally
<somerville32> True but I don't think it'll be around for very much longer
<jrib> I usually send package requests on launchpad to that page
<jrib> just wondering if there was a better place
<somerville32> We'll be creating a product and people will file bug reports to request a new package - hey, kind of like debian : P
<jrib> I see
<jrib> that does sound better
<Hobbsee> somerville32: ahhh
<Hobbsee> jrib: the problem is, most MOTU's are busy getting everything updated, fixing bugs, etc - new packages often dont show up on the to do list.  especially if they are of no interest to the packager
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<arrenlex> So what happened to my earlier "allow package info factoids to be addressed to someone with a pipe" proposal?
<Mez> !kdebase | arrenlex 
<ubotu> kdebase: base components from the official KDE release. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3.2 (edgy), package size 45 kB, installed size 88 kB
<Mez> arrenlex, try filing a bug
<Mez> http://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bots/
<arrenlex> Page not found -- Theres no page with this address in Launchpad.       
<somerville32> lose the ~
<Mez> yeah
<Mez> http://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bots/
<Mez> sorry
<somerville32> ...
<Hobbsee> http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots/
<Mez> lol
<Mez> grr
<Mez> ty Hobbsee 
<arrenlex> Okay, I filed one. Thank you.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Mez> hmm
<Mez> howcome I cant install FF plugins ?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v effie_jayx]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* hybrid waves to everyone
<nalioth> going somewhere?
<hybrid> just sayin hi
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob1]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<Atom-> hello
<PriceChild> Hi Atom- 
<Atom-> hi
<Atom-> i need to ask about being banned in one of the ubuntu channels
<Atom-> the large 1 #ubuntu
<Atom-> i was told to try in here
<Atom-> dont know why i was banned, but i still cant rejoin since last night
<PriceChild> Atom-, have you followed instructions? If so someone will deal with you shortly (I don't have any powers in #ubuntu)
<jenda> lemme check...
<PriceChild> Atom-, oh is this not a router problem...
<Atom-> what instructions ?
<PriceChild> nm sorry
<jenda> Indeed...
<Atom-> ive checked my log of the channel and cant find any info about why i was banned
<Atom-> but i am :(
<Atom-> cant even find out who did it
<PriceChild> one moment please Atom- 
<Atom-> np ty
* jenda is looking through the logs
<gnomefreak> it wasnt me
<jenda> Oh, we know who it was, just not why, yet :)
<Atom-> :O ?
<PriceChild> jenda, you get my message?
<gnomefreak> if your in ban tracker find the ban and click on show logs it will show the logs around the time the ban was set
<jenda> PriceChild: yep
<Atom-> as far as im aware ive not broken any rules, that i know of
<PriceChild> Jan 17 23:12:00 <Atom-> !falcon
<PriceChild> whoops...
<jenda> hmm
<Atom-> i requested info from the bot
<Atom-> thats why i was banned ?
<gnomefreak> Seveas: you around 
<jenda> Atom-: and how many times did you request it?
<Atom-> think i did it twice
<mneptok> twice
<mneptok> 17:38 < Atom-> !falcon
<mneptok> 18:11 < Atom-> !falcon
<mneptok> 18:12 -!- Atom- [i=Atom-@atomix.plus.com]  has left #ubuntu [requested by Seveas] 
<Atom-> first time i looked at the info i didnt make any notes
<jenda> hmm
<jenda> ok...
<Atom-> couldnt find it again, so i requested the info again
<jenda> that sounds quite reasonable to me.
<Atom-> its a large channel lol, i couldnt find the info again :)
<Atom-> ive taken notes now
<gnomefreak> Atom-: use /msg ubotu falcon
<Atom-> so im not allowed to request more than once ?
<Atom-> ok
<mneptok> Atom-: i unbanned you. please be careful with the bot, and do not repeat too often.
<Atom-> in future ?
<Atom-> ok
<jenda> Well, theoretically, it's best to request in PM even if you do so just once.
<gnomefreak> Atom-: try to do it always for personal use
<Atom-> think it was about 30 mins apart
<mneptok>  /msg is usually best if you already know how the bot works
<Atom-> k
<PriceChild> I've got the appropriate log from this chanel of Seveas If anyone's interested
<mneptok> thanks
<Atom-> well ive only used the bot a couple times upto now
<jenda> Atom-: unfortunately, the op who banned you was beeped by each of the messages, got him annoyed.
<jenda> PriceChild: I've got them too, but damn are bip logs hard to go through :)
<PriceChild> hehe :)
<Atom-> k
<Atom-> well i'll try to be careful next time
<Atom-> sorry about this messing about
<Atom-> not usualy something i do much of, begging to be unbanned :)
<mneptok> s'ok. be judicious in the future. and you might want to /msg Seveas and tell him you did not know he would be beeped. ;)
<Atom-> well thats true i didnt know
<Atom-> he have it on highlight or sum ?
<Atom-> because its his project
<mneptok> aye, if he knows it was unintetional he'll be bummed you got banned. Seveas is good people.
<Atom-> np
<Atom-> thanks for the help peeps
<Atom-> cya later
<mneptok> and it's not like he doesn't enjoy people using his packages.
<Atom-> :D
<PriceChild> :)
* GazzaK giggles
<mneptok> another satisfied customer
<mneptok> <apu>THANK YOU COME AGAIN</apu>
<PriceChild> :)
<gnomefreak> we are here to satisfy people? :(
<GazzaK> are you, thats a first
<GazzaK> :-)
<gnomefreak> :)
<Amaranth> jenda: you use bip too?
<Amaranth> jenda: what are your replay settings?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<jenda> Amaranth: backlogging?
<Amaranth> i started off with having it replay everything on reconnect, got bored of 3 minute app lockups on connect, switched to only doing replay since last disconnect, kept missing conversations
<Amaranth> i've settled on 200 lines now
<Amaranth> can't remember what bip calls it
<jenda> I don't rightly remember - I think I have a max 100 lines or so and no-backlock-of-what's-been-backlogged already.
<jenda> maybe 200
<jenda> bip rocks :)
<jenda> ANd when connected with bitlbee - rocks harder.
<Amaranth> only problem with my setup is i get the stupid messages from chanserv, nickserv, and -bip- (server mode change) every connect :)
<jenda> yep :)
<jenda> well, only happens when the connection fails to me.
<Amaranth> i, uh, have X lockup a lot due to compiz
<Amaranth> i wish i had another box to test patches on
<jenda> You should use beryl ;)
* jenda runs
<PriceChild> haha!
<GazzaK> lol
<Amaranth> jenda: beryl crashes too when i'm working on it :P
<jenda> hehe :)
<apokryphos> no need for another box, just a different display :P
<apokryphos> though I very very rarely get full X-lockups, and anything else is recoverable without a restart, pretty much
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v somerville32]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<keeb> :) hi there
<keeb> i didn't know about this channel, Sorry PriceChild 
<keeb> anyway, I would like an unban from #ubuntu-offtopic, my silly abuse of the bot won't happen again
<Mez> what nick u using when banned?
<Mez> 12 different abns...
<Mez> keeb, why cant youbehave yourself in there?
<PriceChild> something's up with ubotu....
<keeb> 12 different bans?
<keeb> for me?
<PriceChild> yes
<keeb> I let hobbsee test his script out on me, and the other ones are like 2 min bans
<keeb> i assure you i haven't done anything to misbehave heavily
<Mez> keeb but they're still there
<somerville32> Hobbsee is a female
<Mez> keeb: mainly for being crude and abusive
<keeb> i said something silly to ubotu last night that was a little family unfriendly, i suppose using the word penis in that context was not so nice
<Mez> I've checked all the logs ..
<Mez> keeb: thing is in the logs you've done that 4 times and got kicked each time
<PriceChild> keeb, we keep logs for all activity, especialy bans
<keeb> PriceChild: that's fantastic, i'm glad you have logs
<Mez> so you should have learnt really
<keeb> i'm not trying to refute your evidence one bit
<keeb> so, i am permanently banned then?
<somerville32> No.
<PriceChild> keeb, as a guideline I would reccomend you wait at least 24 hours before taking any action
<Mez> keeb... not permanently, but I'm not going to remove the ban
<keeb> PriceChild: hasn't it been like.. 18-20?
<keeb> i dont remember when i got banned
<keeb> just sometime mid day yesterday
<somerville32> keeb: Come back on Monday :)
<Mez> keeb - just under 18
<keeb> ;\ this is rather ridiculous, while i am sometimes disruptive i help out people consistently
<keeb> and i am generally friendly
<somerville32> keeb: Are you banned from #ubuntu?
<keeb> no
<somerville32> Then I'm not sure what you mean by being helpful
<somerville32> #ubuntu-offtopic is purely for offtopic chit-chat
<keeb> yeah but people still ask plenty of questions there
<somerville32> If you're interested in helping people, you're still welcome in #ubuntu
<keeb> i am interested in chatting with my 'friends' from #u-o
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<somerville32> keeb: Unfortunately you've lost that privilege right now because you've misbehaved.
<Mez> keeb, then - behave, stop whining and wait a bit longer :P
<keeb> whining? wow.
* Mez -> Watching Simpsons
<somerville32> keeb; You aren't whining.
<somerville32> keeb; Is there anything else we can help you with today? :)
<somerville32> Mez: I don't think we ever have to accuse people of "whining". The only purpose in saying it is to be provocative.
* tonyyarusso just realized how much !language there is in #ubuntu...
<somerville32> What does btf mean?
<somerville32> Oh
<somerville32> Someone's nick
<Mez> er... it wasnt meant in an offensive way
<Mez> it was just a word i put in there cause i couldnt be bothered to think of the proper one
<somerville32> When someone tells me to stop whining it feels like they're telling me "Shut up and fall back in line"
<Seveas> somerville32, oh shut up and fall back in line ;)
<somerville32> hehe
* somerville32 does as he is told.
<Seveas> Mez, somerville32: fyi, most of keebs bans in there are playing with him. Yesterday I booted him for some offensive things but no ned for a permban
<Mez> Seveas, wasnt a perma ban :P
<Mez> i just didnt want to meddle in somethin i didnt know about
<tonyyarusso> He has a lot of /removes, but not as many bans.  Many of the removes are valid (and frankly there should be more)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v somerville32]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, lotusleaf said: ubotu: !scoobysnack is Ranks Raggy!
<Mez> Seveas, ping
<Seveas> Mez, -EBUSY
<Mez> Seveas, darn... wanted you to help me get eathargy to post bugs in katapult to #katapult
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> Just got pm spam from McVelvet who's in #ubuntu
<PriceChild> <McVelet> do you want to become a partner with me www.visitallday.com
<PriceChild> * McVelet has quit (K-lined)
<PriceChild> woo :)
<thefish> hi folks, just want to report a spammer:
<thefish> :McVelet!n=sadas@212.156.220.191 PRIVMSG thefish :do you want to become a partner with me www.visitallday.com
<Hawkwind> Already handled
<thefish> cheers Hawkwind 
<thefish> alrighty then
<PriceChild> hehe :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<tsmithe> am i despised by ops?
<PriceChild> we all hate you tsmithe 
<PriceChild> we're all warned about you before our initiation :P
* tsmithe huggles PriceChild
<tsmithe> :P
<tonyyarusso> tsmithe: I don't despise you, just your nickchanges and public aways ;)
<tsmithe> tonyyarusso, i've only once done a public away
<tsmithe> and i've been trying really hard with the nickchanges
<tsmithe> i think i've really cut down!
* tsmithe is trying hard
<tonyyarusso> I see things like /me sleep a lot
<tsmithe> oh
<tsmithe> that's just me saying goodbye
<tsmithe> cos i never quit
<tsmithe> and i don't want to be wanted when i'm gone
<apokryphos> set /away ;-)
<tsmithe> apokryphos, i do
<tsmithe> no-one ever checks /whois
<tsmithe> (at least i always do)
<apokryphos> I just note that they're greyd out in the list
<tsmithe> apokryphos, indeed
<apokryphos> admittedly not as obvious in longer lists
<apokryphos> there's nothing wrong with them sometimes, of course
<tsmithe> ok
<apokryphos> if I'm in a conversation and I have to leave I generally say
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-ops 2007-01-19
<Mez> Seveas: can you poke me when you're not busy
<Monika|K> I got to the ubuntu-read-topic channel because of an exploit and now after attempt of fixing shall come here
<tonyyarusso> Monika|K: You may join #tonyyarusso to be tested
<Monika|K> ok
<tonyyarusso> Wow.  That's the first time I've had someone fail the test.
<tonyyarusso> I almost feel bad.
<tonyyarusso> Monika|K: Looks like you need to keep trying :S
<Monika|K> hm, maybe I should restart ChatZilla
<LjL> well at the very least you should reconnect to the server
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgwork]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
* Mez yawns
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v effie_jayx]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v somerville32]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v somerville32]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v somerville32]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> !wakeup
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wakeup - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mneptok> hrmf
<Hobbsee> hey mneptok!
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee_]  by ChanServ
<Taime1> hello?
<Taime1> i was told to come here after i got a dcc error?
<Taime1> i have no clue what this is about but i want to rejoin #ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> Taime1: Have you followed the instructions from the other channel already?
<Taime1> yes
<Taime1> i changed freenode to port 8001
<Taime1> so why would i get a dcc bug in the first place?
<tonyyarusso> Taime1: /join #tonyyarusso for testing (and explanation) then please.
<Taime1> okay
<tonyyarusso> Taime1: You're all set to get back into #ubuntu now.
<mneptok> Gambolputty ...
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: what?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> Johann Gambolputty ...
<mneptok> de von Ausfern-schplenden-schlitt-crasscrenbon-fried-digger-dingle-dangle-dongle-dungle-burstein-von-knacker-thrasher-apple-banger-horowitz-ticolensic-grander-knotty-spelltinkle-grandlich-grumblemeyer-spelterwasser-kurstlich-himble-eisenbahnwagen-gutenabend-bitte-einen-nrnburger-bratwrstel-gespurten-mit-zweimache-luber-hundsfut-gumeraber-schnendanker-kalbsfleisch-mittleraucher von Hautkopft of Ulm.
* tonyyarusso /ignores the weirdo
<tonyyarusso> ;)
<Mez> !kickban mneptok 
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kickban mneptok - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<artbird309> I am get a "Your router is affected by a bug. Please follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit to fix it, and then join #ubuntu-ops for a test" how do I go about fixing it
<artbird309> !dcc
<ubotu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<artbird309> Mez: can you help me get back in to the #ubuntu channel thanks
<Mez> artbird309, one sec
<artbird309> Mez: thanks
<Mez> artbird309, have you read the topic in the channel you were forwarded to ?
<artbird309> mez: yes
<Mez> artbird309, join ##mez so I can test you've fixed the issue
<Mez> seems fine to me
<Mez> unbanned :D
<artbird309> Thanks
<Mez> rejoin ;)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<Jucato> Failed x2
<mneptok> !anything
<Mez> !botsnack
<Jucato> @lart Jucato
* Ubugtu pours hot grits down the front of Jucato's pants
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anything - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<apokryphos> heh
<apokryphos> lagging again
<ubotu> Yum!
<Jucato> yeah...
<Jucato> !me
<apokryphos> @lart Jucato
* Ubugtu takes Jucato to number 3 airlock and throws Jucato out
<Jucato> noooo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about me - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<apokryphos> we should have +q as an ubugtu lart ;-)
* Jucato remembers Mez...
<Mez> Jucato, what ?
<Jucato> Mez: oh nothing... nothing at all :)
<Mez> I've disabled my auto-lart-jucato script now
<Mez> I told you that already
<Jucato> I said I just remembered you :)
* Mez sighs
<Mez> people rarely do that nowadays
<Mez> Amaranth, i still preferred the name smeg
<Amaranth> heh
<Mez> if you were to change it back now - would anyone mind ?
<mneptok> i would be deeply offended.
<Mez> mneptok, why ?
<mneptok> because i am sheltered anu sensitive. i take offense easily.
<mneptok> *and
<Mez> smeg :P
<mneptok> Anusensitive. For those uncomfortable times. Only at Walgreen's.
<Amaranth> Mez: And I would have to explain how to translate "smeg" to gnome-i18n-list
<Mez> Amaranth, why does it need translating
<Amaranth> actually, it doesn't
<Amaranth> but smeg is such a bad name
<Mez> but-  it's Red Dwarf!
<Mez> :D
<Amaranth> i guarantee the release team wouldn't like it :)
<Mez> Amaranth, so? - I do ! :P
<mneptok> better than U73r1n3-ch0wd3r
<Amaranth> You aren't the one that can pull my software from a GNOME release. :)
<mneptok> *shrug*
<Mez> Amaranth, aw... no
<Mez> darn
<Mez> forgot that bit
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v effie_jayx]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> you know the policy about language in the channel
<Mez> apokryphos, who was that at ?
<apokryphos> malt
<Mez> Hobbsee, he was being a PITA... ban was a good idea
<malt> yo, I got banned from ubuntu-offtopic for just joking with this person. It was a girl and i didn't know she got offended easy
<malt> she can ignore me
<malt> if she didn't like what i said
<apokryphos> no, it wasn't her not liking what you said, it's what you said was not appropriate for discussion in ubuntu channels
<malt> I just said i found one of her forum posts and it was this link http://m4lt.com/images/why-doesnt-this-work.jpg
<apokryphos> and you should spam quite a bit by using <Enter> as punctuation, which can be quite annoying
<malt> and she got all mad
<mneptok> malt: i warned you *repeatedly* about language.
<malt> i stoped to
<Mez> "<malt> they say eating cum is good for the liver"
<malt> I mean here back when people was joking with me if i recall they told me to use ignore.
<malt> yes
<Mez> thats stopping ?
<malt> and i stoped
<malt> when i was warned
<malt> that was what i got warned for
<malt> lol
<apokryphos> no, you've been told before
<malt> No.....
<apokryphos> and please stop using the <Enter> key as punctuation
<malt> you guys are just taking up for this person because it is a girl
<malt> I had no clue she got offended that easy
<apokryphos> I didn't even know she was a girl until you said it
<malt> over that image
<apokryphos> and your language wasn't targetted at her, either
<malt> what?
<malt> I stoped when i was warned :)
<malt> so what is the problem?
<malt> there is a ignore
<apokryphos> your language
<malt> like i have been told before
<malt> I stoped though?
<apokryphos> you have been warned before
<malt> why bring that back up
* Mez pokes jenda 
<malt> ?
<malt> Nope
<malt> i never been warned
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b %malt!*@*]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<jenda> Mez?
<apokryphos> malt: listen. Stop using the <Enter> key as punctuation. You can appeal your ban in here
<Mez> jenda, just poking
<jenda> ah :)
<apokryphos> malt: but please do it appropriately, respecting our guidelines and without spamming.
<Hobbsee> malt: whether she's a girl or not is totally beside the point.  your conduct was offensive, to anyone in that channel
<Hobbsee> malt: you were warned repeatedly to stop.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b %malt!*@*]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<malt> show me
<apokryphos> <+mneptok> malt: i warned you *repeatedly* about language.
<malt> please
<malt> logs?
<Hobbsee> !logs
<apokryphos> malt: I'm not going to warn you again about your use of the Enter key after this.
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<Hobbsee> you'll have to wait till they get updated, though
<Mez> Hobbsee, want me to have a quick grep of my logs ?
<malt> Wow, i never got that kind of support like she did.
<Hobbsee> malt: when was this?
<malt> 3 weeks ago
<mneptok> 06:07 < mneptok> malt: language, dude.
<malt> I was getting called dumb crap because i asked a tar command
<mneptok> 06:08 < mneptok> malt: stop now, before you really anger me, mmkay?
<malt> and you guys said to just ignore
<malt> yes that was over what i said
<malt> and i stoped
<mneptok> malt: i warned you, and you *argued* with me about it
<Hobbsee> malt: did you call !ops over that?
<malt> all that was over that 1 line about the liver
<malt> what i stoped?
<Mez> wow....
<malt> and 20 minutes later i am banned?
<malt> delayed i must say.
<Mez> apokryphos, I see what you mean about the punctuation
<mneptok> malt: you didn't just stop. you had to whine and argue first.
<malt> what lol?
<malt> show me more
<Hobbsee> malt: i kickbanned you so that i coudl read the logs, and i'd seen enough stuff in the last ~10 lines to know it was reasonable for a temp ban.
<malt> see you got nothing else
<malt> thank you.
<Hobbsee> having seen more of them - how on earth do you think that you were following the COC?
<malt> you are just taking up for her because she is a woman.
<mneptok> 06:07 < mneptok> malt: language, dude.
<mneptok> 06:08 < malt> sorry
<mneptok> 06:08 < malt> i didn't say nothing bad?
<mneptok> 06:08 < malt> wait
<mneptok> 06:08 < malt> cum can be anything
<mneptok> 06:08 < someothernick> lol
<mneptok> 06:08 < mcmuffinofdoom> just like duct tape, but you can stick things together with pie AND eat it
<malt> that was before
<mneptok> 06:08 < malt> cummed car filter
<mneptok> 06:08 < malt> i didn't say
<mneptok> 06:08 < malt> the actual word
<mneptok> 06:08 < malt> by dictionary
<apokryphos> malt: please stop that. That's a nonsensical point, considering I didn't know she was female until you mentioned it.
<mneptok> 06:08 < mneptok> malt: stop now, before you really anger me, mmkay?
<mneptok> there you go
<mneptok> i warned you, you argued
<malt> as i just said
<malt> that was before
<malt> show me after
* Hobbsee , admittedly, knew she was female.
<malt> [06:44:16]  ::: kick: (malt) was kicked by (Hobbsee) (Hobbsee) (#ubuntu-offtopic)
<Mez> Ubuntu Servers-#ubuntu-offtopic.log:Jan 19 10:14:15 <malt>      dick sucking lips
<Hobbsee> but that's still no reason to harrass her
<apokryphos> :/
<malt> yes he asked what that was for
<malt> before all this
<malt> I was not aware of they didn't allow language
<Hobbsee> that's still no reason to harrass *anyone*
<malt> harras?
<malt> I was joking with the person
<malt> my god
<Hobbsee> [22:41]  <Lynoure> malt: I am not interesting in people I do not know targeting me with their jokes, no.
<Hobbsee> [22:41]  <malt> Lynoure
<Hobbsee> [22:41]  <malt> ok
<Hobbsee> [22:42]  * malt discovers Lynoure's picture at uglypeople.com
<Hobbsee> [22:42]  <Lynoure> That's enough!
<malt> its my nn script
<Hobbsee> why'd you not stop?
<malt> I stoped
<Hobbsee> dodgy script, just insulting people
<Hobbsee> cant you control your script?
<malt> I didn't know it would do that
<apokryphos> your ban will not be lifted at this time, malt
<malt> how long is it for?
<apokryphos> Irrelevant. You have to take responsibility for any scripts you run.
<Hobbsee> malt: *raises an eyebrow* - what's it usually do?
<Mez> Ubuntu Servers-#ubuntu-offtopic.log:Jan 19 11:45:05 *   malt discovers Lynoure's picture at uglypeople.com
<Hobbsee> you've got the source code to it too, i'll bet.  no reason
<Mez> oh we already went trhough taht one
<malt> how long is it for?
<malt> anyways i was warned and i stoped about the language.
<apokryphos> I'm leaning to a week but this one's for Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> i'm in agreement with apokryphos. open to mneptok's opinion on it too, as he did a lot of the talking
<mneptok> whatever it is, at this point i'll vote "too short"
<malt> I got warned 1 time for the language
<malt> and this girl crys
<mneptok> malt: 2 times
<apokryphos> your language is still unexcusable
<mneptok> malt: do i need to paste again?
<Mez> btw - who has ops in here ?
* Hobbsee does
<Hobbsee>  /cs access #ubuntu-ops list
<Mez>  /cs access #ubuntu-ops list
<Mez> grr
<Hobbsee> er, where's chanserv gone?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> alive here
<malt> and because she has a pussy you guys take up for her more like nerds, and you are like OH MAN ITS A GIRL DUDE.... HEY DUDE TAKE UP FOR HER SHE MIGHT SHOW US HER ON CAM..... I have decided to lift my my ban with a proxy, KTHX. I will wait for my ban now.
* jenda mutters about " /cs" and "//cs"
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@dsl3-p226.intrstar.net]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<Hobbsee> sigh.
<jenda> jeezus.
<mneptok> uhhh
<mneptok> that was an admission of intetion of network abuse
<Hobbsee> where's rob when you need him
<Hobbsee> ?
<Hobbsee> he's goign to try to ban evade
<apokryphos> jenda's here ;-)
<mneptok> time to bitbucket that nick registration ;)
<jenda> hmm
<Hobbsee> [23:01]  <malt> rofl
<Hobbsee> [23:01]  <malt> hahaha
<jenda> You're saying k-line?
<Hobbsee> [23:01]  * Hobbsee raises an eyebrow
<Hobbsee> [23:01]  <malt> watch me evade
* GazzaK gets popcorn
<Hobbsee> [23:01]  <Hobbsee> and what hope in hell od you think about getting your ban lifted now?
<Hobbsee> [23:01]  <malt> and pm say in chan
<Hobbsee> [23:01]  <malt> ;x
<Hobbsee> [23:01]  <malt> proxy
<Hobbsee> [23:01]  <malt> brb
<Mez> * malt :No such nick/channel
<Hobbsee> please do.  ban evader
<Mez>  [malt]  (n=maltyz@dsl3-p226.intrstar.net): malt
<Mez> * [malt]  irc.freenode.net :Fri Jan 19 12:01:57 2007
<Mez> * [malt]  (n=maltyz@dsl3-p226.intrstar.net): malt
<Mez> * [malt]  irc.freenode.net :Fri Jan 19 08:08:21 2007
<Mez> * [malt]  (n=maltyz@dsl3-p226.intrstar.net): malt
<Mez> * [malt]  irc.freenode.net :Fri Jan 19 07:14:05 2007
<mneptok> maybe the R in BRB is measured in geologic time?
<Mez> * malt :End of WHOWAS
* Mez does a quick scan of malt
<Teropz> rofl
<Mez> christmas trees anyone ?
<Teropz> nerds
<Teropz> ;x
<Teropz> look in the chans
<Teropz> !
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@210.94.178.29]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<Hobbsee> GazzaK: hehe
<apokryphos> jenda: perhaps now, yeah ;-)
* Hobbsee sets a +d
<Hobbsee> at least i would if chanserv was working
<Mez> +d is no point
<apokryphos> chanserv is working fine
<jenda> Working on it.
<apokryphos> and your +d was set, though there isn't much point here, yeah
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: yes.  he appears to know more about irc modes
<Mez> WTF? 
<Mez> he's running an IRCD on his home PC
<Hobbsee> Mez: oh?
<GazzaK> I don't dare pop out for a ciggie now, this is so helping my cutting down smoking plan...
<Mez> /server dsl3-p226.intrstar.net
<apokryphos> when people get bored 8)
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: or get things they way they want
<Hobbsee> guess this is my first fan :P
<Mez> Hobbsee, should I ring and complain to his ISP
<jenda> GazzaK: don't smoke.
<jenda> :)
<Mez> or do you want ot /
<Hobbsee> Mez: you do it, please :)
<mneptok> well, if we know the ISP we can fake a DMCA claim and get him blackholed with no investigation ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe :D
<Mez> www.intrstar.net
<mneptok> Mez: you dialing?
<Hobbsee> mneptok: that'd be fun.  do you have ops in -offtopic, btw?
<Mez> mneptok, finding my mic
<Mez> VOIP
<mneptok> Hobbsee: i do not
<apokryphos> Seveas: ping
<Mez> sensible enough to have his domain whois protected
<mneptok> Mez: i can do it. i'm in the office.
<Mez> mneptok, go for it
<apokryphos> mneptok: ping Seveas later and he can add you
<Mez> 1-877-269-8236
* Hobbsee ops him now
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Mez> mneptok, I so hope you're getting through
<mneptok> speaking to them now
* apokryphos sees a global +o from Hobbsee :O
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: my chanserv seems to be lagging, badly.
<Mez> mneptok, part of their Terms of use
<Mez> Customers are prohibited from transmitting on or through any of InterStar's services, any material that is, in InterStar's sole discretion, unlawful, obscene, threatening, abusive, libelous, or hateful, or encourages conduct that would constitute a criminal offense, give rise to civil liability, or otherwise violate any local, state, national or international law.
<Mez> http://www.intrstar.net/splash/conduct.html
<apokryphos> Hobbsee: curious. Maybe reconnect?
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: could do.  
<Hobbsee> Mez: excellent
<Mez> Hobbsee, :D
<apokryphos> though you're on pratchett, as am I
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: :)
* Mez wants an "adams" server
<apokryphos> still, may do the trick
<Mez> nbtw I'm getting abuse from him over on his IRCD
<Mez> mneptok, on hold ?
<Mez>  :P
<Hobbsee> Mez: oh?
<mneptok> welp, within 24 hours our friend malt will have to start ISP shopping ;)
<Mez> Hobbsee, I'm just sitting on his IRC server
<Hobbsee> Mez: ahhhhh :)
<Mez> mneptok, what they said ?
<Hobbsee> mneptok: woot :D
* apokryphos chuckles
<mneptok> Mez: they do NOT like abuse.
<mneptok> :)
<Mez> mneptok, you shoulda recorded the conversation
<mneptok> Mez: it may be in an Asterisk queue, but my shift is over so i don't give a damn.
<mneptok> ;)
<Mez> lol
<Mez> my last line on his IRC server
<Mez> "well, enjoy ISP hunting"
* Hobbsee wonders if this is the same guy
<Mez> doesnt fit the bill
<jasondz> how do i register my nick?
<Hobbsee> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<apokryphos> jasondz: this is an operator's channel
<jasondz> I was told to come here
<mneptok> ok, back in 30 or so from home
<mneptok> peas out
<apokryphos> though one question doesn't hurt 8)
<jenda> jasondz: the best place for this type of question is #help
<jasondz> rofl idiots it is me malt 
<jasondz> ;x
<Hobbsee> bye mneptok 
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@CPE00402b69b8f2-CM0018c0c5fc80.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b jasondz!*@*]  by Hobbsee
* Mez shakes head
* PriceChild wishes he could be more like jasondz..... so cool....
* PriceChild can only dream
<jenda> hehe :)
* GazzaK munches away at virtual popcorn
<Hobbsee> hehe
<GazzaK> this show is good
<Mez> jemda: you need kline powers
* Hobbsee wants kline powers
* jenda doesn't want kline powers
<Mez> jenda, I'll have them then
* jenda wants someone with kline powers :)
<Hobbsee> why not?
<PriceChild> jenda, well if you get awarded them can me and Hobbsee have half?
<Hobbsee> hehe
<jenda> Hobbsee: I have bad experience with dangerous powers :)
<Hobbsee> jenda: oh?
<Mez> jenda: you're the only staff member online though
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> Yep...
<jenda> how unfortunate...
<Mez> haha
<Mez> he's pingbombing me :D
<Hobbsee> you know, it feels like i'm running as root, op'd in all channels
<Hobbsee> Mez: is he winning?   :P
<Mez> Hobbsee, no chance
<Mez> I nullrouted him
<Hobbsee> :D
<jenda> Hobbsee: not a good thing to do ;)
<GazzaK> Hobbsee, are you going power crazy?
<jenda> I pung all the staff... there isn't much more I can do.
<Hobbsee> GazzaK: no...never
<jenda> This isn't worth paging them, is it?
<Hobbsee> jenda: hrm?
<Hobbsee> nah
<apokryphos> jenda: nah
<Mez> <jasondz> Guess what Mez
<Mez> <Mez> what /
<Mez> <jasondz> freenode allows language on there network :)
<Mez> <Mez> wow
<Mez> <jasondz> that was just your chan bs
<Mez> <Mez> oh, ah well
<jenda> good ;)
<Hobbsee> jenda: but they do need more staffers
<jenda> not that I'd know how to, anyway.
<jenda> Hobbsee: it's being worked on ;)
<apokryphos> Mez: but not ban-evading
<Mez> jenda, I know how to page :P
<Mez> apokryphos, nor abuse :D
<Hobbsee> jenda: :)
<Mez> <jasondz> Can you guess who i will be next?
<Mez> <jasondz> in #ubuntu?
<Mez> <jasondz> You powerless fuck/
<Mez> <jasondz> *.
<Mez> jenda: who took over from lilo /
<GazzaK> he sounds really nice
<jenda> Mez: christel, pretty much
<Hobbsee> sigh
<apokryphos> Mez: set twice
<Mez> apokryphos, /cs lart
<apokryphos> 8)
<Mez> hmm
<apokryphos> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<Mez> Starting Nmap 4.10 ( http://www.insecure.org/nmap/ ) at 2007-01-19 12:30 GMT
<Mez> Note: Host seems down. If it is really up, but blocking our ping probes, try -P0
<Mez> Nmap finished: 1 IP address (0 hosts up) scanned in 2.278 seconds
<Mez> I wonder
<Mez> no he fixed his darn router issues
* Mez yawns
<Mez> jenda: not reporting you as staff anymore
<jenda> Mez: because my shift is over ;)
<Mez> you have shifts? 
<jenda> Mez: whenever we want them :)
<Mez> lol
<jenda> ie. on duty/off duty = on stats p, off stats p.
<jenda> ok
<Mez> watch out ... he's on his way back
<jenda> his 3 hosts have been k-lined
<Mez> jenda, good
<Mez> wait
<Mez> they cant have been
<Mez> he's still online
<apokryphos> indeed
<Mez> ok
<jenda> Where?
<Mez> just gone
<jenda> good :)
<Mez> he'll be back though
<Mez> I assure you
<jenda> of course.
<Mez> 3... 
<Mez> 2....
<jenda> Not sure if I'll get the right deity though.
<Mez> 1 ....
<Mez> :P
<Mez> jenda, just let whoever just klined know that you might need them again soon
* Mez suspects iuui
<jenda> Mez: off to work :/
<jenda> him, not me.
<Mez> iuui = first time connecter
<Hobbsee> looks suss
<Hobbsee> why ask that, if you're new?
<Mez> indeed
<Mez> ahaha
<Mez> extremey
<apokryphos> you really don't need that many bans :P
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Mez> extremeb
<Mez> LOL :d
<Mez> it's /cs lart
<apokryphos> don't use it :P
<Mez> y ?
* Hobbsee wonders what it does...
<apokryphos> his new connections still won't stop that
* jenda watches in awe
<apokryphos> Hobbsee: a lot of bans
<apokryphos> like name ban, IP ban, etc
<jenda> Mez: it won't help you, and it's hard to undo
<Hobbsee> nice.... :
<Hobbsee> )
<jenda> nick, user, host and realname.
<Mez> ;)
<Mez> extemer
<Mez> <extemer> Rofl, Don't you just feel so powerless today? I think you are a sucky admin, because you a racist, and take up for females more. This isn't no e harmony network you little kid. You also were doing illegal shit with exploits. I think you need to be glined. kthx?
<Mez> wheres my fone
* Hobbsee wonders if it's unreasonable that the females would be slightly more protected than the males...
<jenda> Mez: what was his hostmask?
<PriceChild> way of the world...
<Mez> whos glining/
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: What happened to equality? :)
* GazzaK waves his pink banner
<PriceChild> guys look after girls, girls look after girls... guys look after themselves
<jenda> GazzaK: not you.
* jenda runs
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: :)
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: it's still heavily skewed in your favour
<Mez> ffs
<Mez> wheres my mic
<jenda> Mez: hostmask? :)
<Mez> jenda ?
<apokryphos> glining: No such nick/channel
<jenda> Mez: what was his hostmask, that extremey
<Mez> <sfsdfsfsfs> Mez, ok you noob i will stop changing names.... so you can ban me. rofl
<Mez> <sfsdfsfsfs> I have to let you ban me
<Mez> jenda /whowas extremey
<apokryphos> s sfsdfsfsfs!n=extremey@221.153.31.176
<jenda> thx
* Hobbsee is suprised he isnt having a go at her....
<Mez> <sfsdfsfsfs> Mez, I guess i win, like always.
* apokryphos wonders how he's winning
<Mez> grr
<Mez> sound card busy
<Mez> brb
* apokryphos hands lsof to a gone Mez
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<linuxhelperz> I am a C++/perl/C dev, and wondered if ubuntu was offering any jobs right now?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@221.153.31.176]  by Hobbsee
* linuxhelperz was kicked off #ubuntu-ops by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
<Hobbsee> Mez: ...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<Mez> Hobbsee, yes ?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*extreme*@*]  by apokryphos
<Hobbsee> Mez: that was the same guy, wasnt it/
<Mez> I dont know
<jenda> jeezus.
<apokryphos> it was
<Hobbsee> [23:51]  <linuxhelperz> Hello?
<Hobbsee> [23:51]  <Hobbsee> greetings, malt
<Hobbsee> [23:51]  <linuxhelperz> May i ask why i was kicked?
<Hobbsee> [23:51]  <linuxhelperz> ????
<Mez> yeah it was
* apokryphos hands Hobbsee /ignore
<Mez> I've been on the phone to his ISP again
<Mez> "Is that the you bun two people" ?
* Mez sends an email
<Mez> if anyone wants to complain
<Mez> abuse@intrstar.net
<jenda> <jenda> You were banned because we suspect you are the same person that's been atacking us for some time now.
<jenda> <linuxhelperz> attacking?
<jenda> <jenda> Yes - abuse, ban evading.
<jenda> <linuxhelperz> oh ok
<jenda> <jenda> So - if you aren't, we're sorry.
<jenda> <linuxhelperz> its no problem.
<jenda> That doesn't seem right...
<apokryphos> he definitely is
<apokryphos> linuxhelperz!n=extremey@221.153.31.176
<Mez> jenda, extremey ...
<Mez> uname/realname
<jenda> yep... could he have been owned, maybe?
<Mez> doubtful
<apokryphos> owned in what way?
<jenda> Well, impersonated.
<Mez> does anyone have logs of all of this?
<apokryphos> no, there's really no doubt about it
<Mez> IPs etc?
<apokryphos> sure, always logging
<jenda> yes
<Mez> just stuff to attach to my email
* jenda needs to eat.
<Mez> jenda, do you mind if I reference you as freenode staff helping us ?
<jenda> not at all.
<mneptok> Mez: i'm kurt@ubuntu.com
<mneptok> Mez: they should know that address.
<Mez> mneptok, they mentioned you when I just rang
<apokryphos> Mez: my logs have inline /whois every so often
<Mez> apokryphos, forward them to me
<Mez> and welcome back mneptok 
<mneptok> Mez: were the words "annoying loser" involved when i was mentianed?
<Hobbsee> hey again mneptok :)
<apokryphos> Mez: http://francis.giannaros.org/temp/channel_#ubuntu%2dops.freenode_2007.01.19.log
<Mez> no ....
<Mez> just "kurt"
<apokryphos> erm, bad link
<mneptok> Mez: oh. i guess Hobbsee doesn't work for that ISP ...
<Mez> mneptok, lol
<Hobbsee> mneptok: no...i dont work for any isp
<mneptok> bah. dum. tish.
<Hobbsee> :P
<Mez> should I CC: ubuntu-irc ?
<Hobbsee> Mez: smart
<apokryphos> http://francis.giannaros.org/temp/ops.logs
<billsbills> rofl
<billsbills> ;x
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@cable-82-119-11-69.cust.blue-cable.de]  by apokryphos
<mneptok> you're all just nice to Hobbsee because she's a chick!
<Mez> mneptok, we'll be laughing last though
<Hobbsee> mneptok: :P
<Hobbsee> mneptok: yes, that happens.  it's great
<Hobbsee> mneptok: and i have a Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! , of course
* apokryphos breaks Mez's lart maker :P
<GazzaK> arghhh
<Mez> apokryphos, lol
<mneptok> 03:51 < yalu> Jowi: I don't need those fancy graphical boot things, expecially not progress bars :)
<mneptok> 03:51 < yalu> they're pretty but make spotting problems more difficult
<mneptok> 03:51 < mneptok> yalu: like boobs
<mneptok> damned IRC wimmins
<apokryphos> hm, PhilKC's around now
<Hobbsee> hah
<Mez> apokryphos, already poking
<apokryphos> asking him to join here
<Mez> <sdfsdfsfs> rofl
<Mez> <sdfsdfsfs> ;x
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PhilKC]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> heya PhilKC 
<Hobbsee> woot, a staffer :P
<apokryphos> sdfsdfsfs!n=billsbil@cable-82-119-11-69.cust.blue-cable.de
<Mez> <sdfsdfsfs> rofl
<Mez> <sdfsdfsfs> ;x
<apokryphos> is one of his faces; online now
<mneptok>  /nick AndTheSunshineBand
<jenda> apokryphos: yes
<jenda> hmm
<Mez> PhilKC, cheers for helping
<Mez> does fabbione log this channel?
<Mez> i guess not
<Lynoure> How often do banned people turn out to be this troublesome?
<apokryphos> hm, getting ubuntulog in was a todo
<apokryphos> though I've updated the log
<apokryphos> http://francis.giannaros.org/temp/ops.logs
<apokryphos> Lynoure: quite rare
<Hobbsee> Lynoure: hrm.  they usually go away, then come back a day later
<Hobbsee> not usually this bad
<mneptok> apokryphos: ubuntulog in here?
<apokryphos> yes
<mneptok> apokryphos: i'll take care of that
<Mez> * [sdfsdfsfs]  is identified to services
<apokryphos> though in situations like this you can see why not, perhaps
<Mez> ;)
<apokryphos> mneptok: might need a little more discussion with nalioth and Seveas, first, for sure.
<Mez> PhilKC, any chance of finding out who they're id'd as ?
<mneptok> apokryphos: oh yes. nothing will happen sui generis.
<Hobbsee> [00:06]  [Notice]  -NickServ-            Nickname: sdfsdfsfs << ONLINE >>
<Hobbsee> [00:06]  [Notice]  -NickServ-          Registered: 3 minutes 50 seconds ago
<Hobbsee> [00:06]  [Notice]  -NickServ-    Nickname Options: Secure, AllowMemos, MemoNotify, MemoSignon
<Mez> Hobbsee, damn
<Hobbsee> Mez: to privmsg, presumably
<Mez> mneptok, whats your surname ?
<mneptok> Mez: /whois knows all :)
<Hobbsee> didnt htink he was stupid enough to link his nicks with his regular one
<Mez> mneptok, you sound like a cartoon bad guy
<Mez> Hobbsee, he mighta been
<Hobbsee> Mez: yeah, maybe...
* Hobbsee wonders
<Hobbsee> oh, you dont need another email or something to confirm on irc
<mneptok> Mez: that's my brother, Klaus Donkey Kong
<Mez> Hobbsee, nope - just a password
<Mez> -NickServ- Syntax: REGISTER <password>
<Hobbsee> yeah, thoguht so
<Mez> has he gone ?
<Mez> <sdfsdfsfs> Mez
<Mez> <sdfsdfsfs> you suck
<Mez> <sdfsdfsfs> balls
<Mez> <Mez> depends on what mood I'm in
<Mez> <sdfsdfsfs> I wanted to tell you that
<Mez> <sdfsdfsfs> before i left
<Mez> <sdfsdfsfs> ok?
<Mez> <sdfsdfsfs> you listen to me?
<Mez> <sdfsdfsfs> ok?
<Mez> <sdfsdfsfs> cocky fag
<Mez> <sdfsdfsfs> peace
<GazzaK> Mez, send him to #gaygeeks, we do love a nice troll
<GazzaK> and it is trollfriday
<Mez> lemme see how idiotic he is
<Hobbsee> heh
<Mez> <Mez> by the way,
<Mez> <Mez> join #asdfg one moment
* Hobbsee snorts
<Mez> lmao
<Mez> he fell for it!
<apokryphos> PhilKC: not around?
<Hobbsee> he's not going to fall for that, surely....
<Hobbsee> ROFL~!!!!!
<GazzaK> what is asdfg
<Mez> he aint there anymore!
<Hobbsee> WOOT!!!!
<Mez> it's an auto-kill channel
<GazzaK> lollloer
<Mez> cruel I know... but meh
<GazzaK> what a idiot
<Hobbsee> oh man....that's great...
<PhilKC> apokryphos, hmm?
<Mez> oh.... wait
<Mez> poo
<Mez> he quit before I sent that
<apokryphos> PhilKC: we've got a very bad ban-evader
<mneptok> GazzaK: is there really a #gaygeeks ?!
<apokryphos> yes
<GazzaK> mneptok, yes
<GazzaK> join it
<mneptok> and i did not know this?!
* Hobbsee wonders what's in there
<GazzaK> Hobbsee, geeky gays
* Hobbsee thought mneptok was straight, for some reason
<mneptok> my Fab-U-Meter just f-ing tanked.
<Hobbsee> GazzaK: well, duh
<mneptok> i am
<Hobbsee> ah
<mneptok> str8 but not narrow, behbeh
<GazzaK> are you mneptok ?
<GazzaK> damn, my gardar is b0rked
* GazzaK hides
<GazzaK> gardar??? gaydar
<mneptok> GazzaK: ssshhhh ... you know what we agreed to tell The Others.
* apokryphos chuckles
<GazzaK> oh, yes, sorry
<mneptok> *muah*
<Lynoure> "straight as a paperclip" is my fave
<apokryphos> Ack, must be off to lecture
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<Lynoure> It leaves so much room for intepretation, and bendiness :)
<mneptok> i might try being gay if i could just lose this damned boob addiction.
<mneptok> man, would my girlfriend be psyched.
<GazzaK> mneptok, I have manboobs :p
<mneptok> are they pendulous and lush with he-milk?
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> bye apokryphos 
* Hobbsee has proper boobs :P
<Hobbsee> they win over manboobs :P
<GazzaK> has the idiot stopped trying to break things yet?
* Hobbsee wonders about being in the autokline channel, and not being klined.  seeing as clients will often ahve a "auto join on invite"
<GazzaK> Hobbsee, lol
<GazzaK> are you opped in #asdfg then?
<mneptok> GazzaK: you in the US?
<GazzaK> mneptok, UK
<mneptok> ah, okee
<GazzaK> i'm at work, not working at the mo
<GazzaK> and I've run out of sweeties
<Mez> email sent
<Hobbsee> GazzaK: i'm not in there.
<Mez> Hobbsee, you wish
<mneptok> GazzaK: i was born to the only het couple in New Hope, PA (big enclave). i grew up exposed to *all* kinds of folks. maybe that tripped the gaydar.
<Hobbsee> Mez: yes.  i do wish!
<Mez> PhilKC, can it be organised ? :P
<GazzaK> mneptok, I think it might have been to do with you whipping me
<Mez> btw - checkout u-irc@l.u.c
<mneptok> GazzaK: but ... that's just my way of saying hi.
<Mez> darn... it needs to be approved
<GazzaK> lol, great greeting
<mneptok> (or is that, "take me now, dave?")
* mneptok can't remember
<mneptok> :/
<GazzaK> you're hostmask is broken too mneptok 
<GazzaK> it's normally a uby one isn't it
<Hobbsee> mneptok: put down the alcohol, and it'll all make more sense
<Hobbsee> GazzaK: a canonical one - and he's at home now
<GazzaK> mneptok, drink more alcohol, you'll never remember that way
<mneptok> GazzaK: we got a new connection @ the office and have yet to sort reverse
<GazzaK> it's next to first gear!
<Hobbsee> hey Seeker` 
<mneptok> so *that's* what that grinding in te routor is!
<mneptok> *router
<GazzaK> hehe
<Mez> lmo - the ban trackers br0ked
<Seeker`> hi Hobbsee
<Mez> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-irc/2007-January/000163.html
<Mez> wish we could see his face when his isp Pwnz him
<PriceChild> with his $60 a month internet disappearing :P
<Mez> and he's a chavvy
<Mez> :D
<Hobbsee> hehe
<GazzaK> is that what he was paying?
<Mez> if anyone wants to annoy him
<Mez> /server dsl3-p226.intrstar.net
<jenda> Mez: you misspelt #ubuntu-ops to #ubuntu-op
<jenda> Mez: and you didn't mention that we also tried to talk him out of it.
<jenda> 
<Mez> jenda: logs were attached :D
<Hobbsee> Mez: now...that could be fun...
<Mez> Hobbsee, indeed
<Mez> shall we?
<Hobbsee> Mez: going to use your own username, or what?
<Mez> I did earlier :D
<Hobbsee> hehe, and?
<Mez> and i got abused :D quite funny
<Mez> he asked me to idle there
<Mez> Hobbsee, shall we
<Hobbsee> Mez: yeah
<Mez> see you in #malt
<Hobbsee> Mez: hwo does one notice the channel?
<Mez> /list
<Mez> /notice #malt message
<Hobbsee> ahh
<Hobbsee> Mez: i'm there
<Mez> as is jenda :P
<jenda> 
<Hobbsee> yup :P
* jenda is everywhere
<Mez> and I am too
<Mez> so, what now
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> dunno
<PriceChild> woo Hobbsee :)
* jenda will just watch.
<Hobbsee> Mez: as tempting as it is, i dont think you should post the mail to that channel
<Mez> ooh :D
<jenda> The guy is an Ubuntu user, and he didn't hold his temper when moderated. I don't think he's too much of a criminal.
<Hobbsee> Mez: however, pasting it in....
<Mez> /notice #malt http://goat.se.cn ?
<Hobbsee> could be fun :P
<Mez> jenda, he's using windows
<Hobbsee> i'm assuming you're not doing it under your own nick though.  or your own ip
<jenda> Mez: but his server isn't :)
<Mez> jenda: according to nmap profiles it is
<jenda> Hobbsee: I'm there as myself.
<Hobbsee> jenda: yes, but you're not talking
<jenda> Indeed :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Mez> Hobbsee, as I said-  I can easily null route him
<Hobbsee> :)
<Mez> lmao @ PriceChild 
<Mez> ooh
<Mez> clonebot anyone ?
<Hobbsee> Mez: i've got a supybot...
<PriceChild> Mez, ?
<Mez> Hobbsee, so have I
<Hobbsee> Mez: use a supybot with the parrot plugin - double the funj
<Mez> * PriceChild (pricechild@m4lt-39B1017D.york.ac.uk) has joined #malt
<jenda> Mez: please be civil.
<PriceChild> Mez, yes?
<Hobbsee> :P
<Mez> jenda, I always am
* PriceChild loves the l33t coloured topic
<Mez> evice type: general purpose|firewall
<Mez> Running: Microsoft Windows 2003/.NET|NT/2K/XP, Symantec Solaris 8
<Mez> OS details: Microsoft Windows 2003 Server, Microsoft Windows 2003 Server or XP SP2, Microsoft Windows 2003 Server SP1, Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition (German) SP2, Microsoft Windows XP Pro SP2, Microsoft Windows XP SP2, Symantec Enterprise Firewall v7.0.4 (on Solaris 8)
<PriceChild> haha
<jenda> Mez: please don't be civil. Ruin that box ;)
<Mez> jenda: hmmm ... 
<Mez> see
<Hobbsee> ruin the box *after* the ISP acts :P
<Mez> this is where I could be extremely evil
<Mez> I know how to bring his box down
<Hobbsee> how?
<PriceChild> tell tell tell!
<Mez> Christmas Trees/ SYN-ACK attacks
<Hobbsee> assuming that you could do it without it being tied to you...
<Mez> Hobbsee, put it this way
<GazzaK> heheee
<Hobbsee> Mez: if the guy put you up for abuse
<Mez> I worked as a security expert for the local government for a while
* Hobbsee grins
<Mez> Hobbsee, 1) wouldnt have a clue
<Hobbsee> *nice*
<Mez> 2) my ISP is uber
<PriceChild> hehe :)
<jenda> Mez: please don't be evil.
<Mez> jenda, is the next line
<Mez> "be extremely evil"
<Mez> ?
<jenda> Mez: nope, that was a joke :)
<jenda> Running windows on the machine doesn't warrant being evil, or ruining it.
<Mez> jenda, If I was going to do somethng
<Mez> I woulda by now
<GazzaK> boring :-(
<jenda> Good :)
<jenda> /cs k GazzaK
<GazzaK> :'(
<jenda> GazzaK: don't worry, I can't anyway.
* Mez wonders
<Mez> he has an insecure oline
<Mez> now I just need to find his password
<GazzaK> lol
<jenda> There might be DCC trouble in #ubuntu
<PriceChild> :)
<Mez> jenda why
<jenda> Mez: tipoff ;) from staff.
<Mez> lol
<PriceChild> :)
<PriceChild> lol#
<jenda> Hobbsee: can I call you TackyComa? :)
<Hobbsee> jenda: that's not me
* PriceChild loves the way 3 staff instantly op and stand ready
* Hobbsee didnt op
* Hobbsee has been having trouble with laggy chanserv though
<PriceChild> Hobbsee, pfft
<jenda> Hobbsee: ah, so you must be ms. Bleh 
<PriceChild> don't ruin the effect for me :)
<Mez> Hobbsee, I opped ya
<Hobbsee> as in, someoen else op'd me
<Hobbsee> jenda: yup
<jenda> Mez: umm... do you use your Real Name on his server by purpose? ;)
<mneptok> 3Y3 WI11 R3537 Y0U 411!
<mneptok> ;)
<Mez> jenda, indeed :D
<Hobbsee> @unleet 3Y3 WI11 R3537 Y0U 411!
<Hobbsee> @list filter
<Hobbsee> @filter list
<mneptok> (i will reset you all)
<Hobbsee> crappy Ubugtu 
<Seeker`> what does that do?
<Hobbsee> ahh
<jenda> wow, Mr. peer in there is from saint helena ;)
<mneptok> as in, "connection reset by ...") ;)
<mneptok> jenda's gettin' it :)
<mneptok> jenda: the unmasked host is ssh.sh :)
<mneptok> hope malt likes it :)
<Hobbsee> lol
<Mez> mneptok, lol
<Mez> mneptok, see how my real name has changed ?
<jenda> Mez: on freenode it's Mez now... there it's still real :)
<Mez> jenda nope
<jenda> Mez: that was on purpose?
<Hobbsee> likely
<jenda> (the call failed)
<Mez> * [TackyComa]  (mez@m4lt-DBCE2F95.sourceguru.net): Cheese
<jenda> Correct.
<jenda> It's just xchat not seeing :)
<Mez> ;)
<Hobbsee> :)
<Mez> dcop amarok player lyrics
<Hobbsee> what trash are you pasting in there?
<Hobbsee> ah ha!
<Mez> /exec -o dcop amarok player lyrics
<Hobbsee> nice :)
<Mez> ;)
<Hobbsee> Mez: supybot + parrot, add it to both of htem :P
<Mez> Hobbsee, add a supybot then 
<Mez> who's fred /
<Hobbsee> dunno
<GazzaK> tis I
<Mez> mneptok,  ?
<GazzaK> is that annoying?
<Mez> I liked the revolving door
<Hobbsee> nope :P
<GazzaK> I thought the BBC News was interesting
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<jenda> Mez: wtf are you doing? :)
<Mez> not me!
* Hobbsee muhahahha
<mneptok> Mez: peer
<GazzaK> pi to a million :p
<mneptok> let's see what my shell can do
<Mez> oh, what was that script that l33t;d everything
<jenda> hehe...
<mneptok> Mez: no
<jenda> so, what are we trying to do there?
<GazzaK> jenda, no idea, I'm bored and hungry
<Hobbsee> mneptok: :)
<GazzaK> Mez, is there something happening there :p
<Mez> simple annoying ness
<Mez> /exec -o cat /usr/bin/*
* jenda has to go buy printer ink
<jenda> bbl
<Mez> SendQ - 2Mb! :P
<Mez> lag: 2.6 secs
<Hobbsee> Mez: :D
<GazzaK> my my
<GazzaK> what fun
<GazzaK> I got bored
<jenda> oh well..
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez_]  by ChanServ
<Mez> I think i overdid it..
<Mez> I crashed xchat
<Hobbsee> haha
<mneptok> FYI, that /quit msg is not to be spoken of again
<mneptok> ;)
<Mez> what /quit message ?
<mneptok> there's something ... not so CoC about it
<Mez> mneptok, ????
<Mez> what quit message ?
<mneptok> you missed it, i guess :)
<Mez> indeed
<mneptok> Crashyman
* Mez is lagging to this server
<Amaranth> i've been here 4 hours and apparently i missed it too
<Hobbsee> mneptok: what was it?  i have joins/parts turned off on there
<mneptok>  /quit I AM THE ANAL REDEEMER!
<Amaranth> i would have a full log to look through but the $HOME on my server has been deleted...
<Hobbsee> ahh
<Mez> Amaranth, lol
<Amaranth> on a related note, i'm looking for someone with mod_python to host my blog :)
<mneptok> semmed apropos, given the circumstances.
<Mez> you read the email then ?
<Mez> Amaranth, i prob can :D
<Mez> if mod_python is apt-gettable
<Amaranth> it is
<Mez> I'll happily host it
* mneptok idly wonders how Lighty does Python
<Amaranth> libapache2-mod-python2.5
<Amaranth> or 2.4, whatever
<Amaranth> Mez: is it something i can point a domain to?
<Mez> yup :D if you want
<Mez> or i can control DNS
<Amaranth> whatever is easier for me ;)
<Mez> runnign dapper so 2.4
<Mez> Amaranth, which is easier for you (with my server controlling DNS you get full control)
<Mez> (email, whatever you want!)
<Mez> Setting up libapache2-mod-python2.4 (3.1.4-0ubuntu1) ...
<Hobbsee> time for sleep, anyway
<Hobbsee> bye all
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LongPointyStick]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> that was fast
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<LjL> Seveas, is it you doing this or has it gone berserk?
<GazzaK> ban it :p
<LjL> hm, last time it wasn't nice ;)
<LjL> ubotwo part
<GazzaK> at least that one is obiedient
<gnomefreak> LjL: muting ubotu doesnt really do anything. the join/parts will still be there
<LjL> gnomefreak: yeah but since i've joined ubotwo, if ubotu isn't muted they'll both answer queries
<LjL> (yes, ubotu is working, when it's not disconnected)
<gnomefreak> ah
<GazzaK> is it a poorly bot?
<LjL> poorly?
<GazzaK> not well
<LjL> apparently
<LjL> or at least it's not quite made up its mind whether to stay or leave
* Seeker` is sure bots have a personality
<GazzaK> my bot does
* GazzaK farts
<GazzaK> see
<Seeker`> some bots work perfectly
<Seeker`> others do really weird stuff that you cant explain
* Seeker` considers coding some stuff in to mootbot to say stuff to GazzaK
<GazzaK> yay
<Seeker`> or banning him whenever mootbot gets ops :P
<GazzaK> could call it moodbot then, and make it moan
<Seeker`> heh
<Seeker`> i really need to do more work on the bot
<Seeker`> but my RSI is playing up :S
<GazzaK> stop doing *that* then
<Seeker`> what? typing?
<GazzaK> erm
<LjL> what annoys me is that "ubuntu has left" triggers a highlight on me... on every channel >:
<LjL> guess i'll disable that for now
<gnomefreak> this show is way too "after school special" :(
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> please kill ubotu
<gnomefreak> seveas isnt here to kill him :(
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<LjL> and i don't have +o here. but, just ban it from any channel where it's a nuisance, and i'll let ubotwo join if you like
<gnomefreak> Seveas: can you kill ubotu please.
<LjL> i don't think this will fix itself before seveas is back at any rate
<gnomefreak> i typoed his nick is why it didnt show him :(
<LjL> hm i highlighted him already before
<gnomefreak> ah
<PriceChild> LjL, can we have ubotwo in #ubuntuforums please/
<LjL> ubotwo join #ubuntuforums
<PriceChild> LjL, I'll remove/ban ubotu from -xgl too if we could have him there also?
<LjL> sure, just keep in mind it might not be *incredibly* easy to get it back once it's been banned, unless seveas is here
<PriceChild> hehe :)
<PriceChild> will leave him alone in -xgl then...
<LjL> perhaps you might want to +q it rather than ban, to be on the safe side
<LjL> that's what i've done in #ubuntu
<LjL> although that of course won't remove the joins and parts
<LjL> (which is not too bad in #ubuntu, since there's so much traffic that they really go mostly unnoticed)
<PriceChild> LjL, I've removed ban and +q ubotu and now you say that...! :)
<LjL> PriceChild, i can only type a finite number of characters per second :P
<PriceChild> then code something to type faster dammit LjL ! :)
<Seeker`> LjL: and if you could type an infinite number of characters per second, you'd probably get kicked for spamming :P
<LjL> that i *could* doesn't mean i *would* ;)
<nixternal> im about to kick ubotu's arse!
<Mez> /cs lart ubotu
<Mez> :-"
<nixternal> haha
<Mez> lol
<GazzaK> do it Mez 
<Mez> I dont have ops in here
* GazzaK tickles ubotu to death
<Mez> !bottreat
<Mez> !botsnack
<PriceChild> !botsnack
<PriceChild> lol :)
<gnomefreak> bot isnt gonna respond
<LjL> it's always very lagged when it first joins
<LjL> however, it does work - when it's connected
<LjL> well at least it did ten minutes ago
<Mez> !test
<LjL> not enough time to sync i guess
<Mez> lol
* Mez slaps Seveas 
* Mez slaps Seveas 
<LjL> is it that annoying? well i suppose it is if you've got join/part highlighting on...
<PriceChild> LjL, which everyone should do ;)
<LjL> PriceChild: why in the world... i'm already almost out of colors for highlights
<LjL> at least, of non-eye-offensive colors
<PriceChild> oh whoops missed the "highlighting" part of the sentence
<LjL> oh well yeah surely i do have joins and parts themselves showed
<Lynoure> LjL: add morse sound beeps instead?
<LjL> .- -. -. --- -.-- .. -. --.
<LjL> although
<GazzaK> shall I be cheeky and leave work 30 min early?
<LjL> i have two PMR446 radios, i've been thinking of using them for IRC
* GazzaK wonders if BT have reconnected me broadband yet
<LjL> but they don't have VOX or any sort of remote-control for the PPT button
<LjL> GazzaK: ping yourself, if you're responsive, go home, if not, you can stay
<PriceChild> GazzaK, only if it means a short trip to PC world
<GazzaK> ummm, PC world.......
<GazzaK> I could get banned from there, again :-)
<Seeker`> how did you get banned from there?
<Mez> If it involves nudity and cheesecake I dont want to know
<GazzaK> I cost them a number of sales
<GazzaK> and got chucked out
<LjL> hm i was thinking, having ubotu just muted means when you do "tell x about y" both bots reply
<LjL> not sure how many people are using that syntax though, i seem to see mostly | being used
* Mez drools
<Mez> 6.1 GIGS of snes roms
<GazzaK> but the snes is rubbish :p
<TheSheep> GazzaK: whaaat?
<GazzaK> :p
* Mez slaps GazzaK 
<GazzaK> hehe
<GazzaK> I love it, you insult someones love of a old console and they get all defensive :-)
<Mez> lol
<Mez> not defensive, offensive
<tonyyarusso> wth is up with ubotu???
* tonyyarusso just saw some scrollbacks
<LjL> tonyyarusso: we know as much as you do after seeing the scrollbacks
<LjL> anyway i've got ubotwo joined
<tonyyarusso> LjL: joy
<GazzaK> does anyone have any friends in BT?
<PriceChild> GazzaK, BT?
<apokryphos> !test
<GazzaK> BT Broadband
<PriceChild> I am at home
<PriceChild> GazzaK, over to #ubuntuforums...
<LjL> who's got restart capabilities on the bot anyway?
<ubotu> Failed.
<LjL> i believed some did now
<PriceChild> isn't it nalioth?
<apokryphos> I think he might have given them to nalioth, but we definitely need more than one more person with them
<tonyyarusso> He's one, yes.  NOt sure if there's more.
<apokryphos> guess not
<tonyyarusso> I wonder if the bot will tell us?
<tonyyarusso> Familiar with supybot?
<LjL> tonyyarusso: i don't think there's a command
<apokryphos> it's not a supybot thing, anyhow. It's a plugin Seveas made
<apokryphos> or something he hacked into supybot, at least.
<apokryphos> geh, keeps join-parting
* apokryphos wonders if we can't just get Canonical to pay for a server for the bot
<PriceChild> where is the bot atm?
<LjL> #kubuntu #kubuntu-offtopic #ubuntu #ubuntu+1 #ubuntu-bots #ubuntu-classroom #ubuntu-offtopic #ubuntu-ops #ubuntu-xgl #ubuntuforums
<LjL> and joining more
<LjL> apokryphos, i don't think it's a server problem, looks more like a supybot bug
<apokryphos> might be a bit of both
<apokryphos> laggy server causing bug in the bot
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<LjL> that could be
<apokryphos> !test
<LjL> apokryphos: shall i join #ubuntu-uk? you're an op there, aren't you?
<LjL> i mean, join the bot there
<apokryphos> yeah, thanks
<PriceChild> No I meant physical location
<LjL> apokryphos: either ban or quiet ubotu. i've quieted it in #ubuntu, for safety, but i suppose a ban wouldn't be that bad given the situation
<LjL> PriceChild: hm i don't really know
<apokryphos> might end up the same like last time though
<PriceChild> :)
<LjL> apokryphos: it might, but ubotu doesn't quite look like it's going to spontaneously work again now
<LjL> it's been doing this for hours
<LjL> so i guess until seveas is back it'll keep on doing this
<apokryphos> it has been quite long
<apokryphos> might as well ban for now
* PriceChild is gonna ban him in #ubuntuforums
<LjL> PriceChild: ok, take away the mute then
<LjL> hold it apokryphos
<LjL> ubotwo is just in #ubuntu and #kubuntu
<LjL> i'll have it join the rest though
<apokryphos> thanks
<PriceChild> LjL, he's in #ubuntuforums too ;)
<LjL> and in #ubuntu-uk for that matter... but i was thinking about the channels he'd ban it from
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v effie_jayx]  by ChanServ
<LjL> i've joined #ubuntu-offtopic now, what else?
<PriceChild> #ubuntu-xgl please
<apokryphos> LjL: k-offtopic
<LjL> and i'm making that #ubuntu+1 as well
<apokryphos> #xubuntu as well
<LjL> i don't have +o there, any op active?
<apokryphos> I do; I set the +b
<LjL> and -classroom
<apokryphos> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<apokryphos> hah
<LjL> don't tell me...
<PriceChild> hehe
<apokryphos> I think they're related
* PriceChild 's loving it
<apokryphos> since it happened exactly like this last time
<LjL> that's been 8 minutes now
<LjL> hmm yeah
<LjL> it might be the load due to joining all those channels
<apokryphos> must be something to do with joining/being in so many channels
<apokryphos> and now we could use the @reload or the @join  ;-)
<apokryphos> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<LjL> we could if we could but i'm afraid we can't ;)
<apokryphos> indeed
<LjL> still, now ubotwo should nearly have all the features ubotu has, so no big deal hopefully
<apokryphos> nice
<Seeker`> LjL: Is ubotwo just a copy of ubotu on a different server?
<apokryphos> not a copy, but a supybot with the same factoid database
<apokryphos> and other similar things
<LjL> well
<minimec> hi folks. 
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<LjL> it does share some of the code, but not all of it
<apokryphos> the worst thing about him is the capitalised first-letter ;-)
<minimec> It seems that I am banned on #ubuntu. Well I don't know why. For more than a day now. Can ou help me?
<LjL> apokryphos: if you say so
<apokryphos> I'm just kidding
<apokryphos> minimec: ok, one sec
<minimec> apokryphos: any news?
<apokryphos> one moment please
<minimec> oh. no problem.
<LjL> minimec: the client (or lack of one) that you're using has been abused often. are you unable to connect using a normal IRC client?
<minimec> LjL: irssi???
<tonyyarusso> LjL: What?
<LjL> minimec: hm, that's quite a normal client... the problem is that you seem to be connected through some sort of Java gateway
<minimec> LjL: Wow. I think the client is quiet good...
<apokryphos> it is a good client, it's not irssi we mean
<minimec> LjL: Oh I see ;) I dome kind hided myself using the entry 'Java User'. I will change that ...
<tonyyarusso> aah
<LjL> minimec: yes, please change it
<apokryphos> ok, thanks
<minimec> thx a lot... cu
<apokryphos> you should then be able to join #ubuntu
* tonyyarusso didn't even know about that one
<LjL> well i knew because i was there when it was added
<LjL> still, this is a bit suspicious. why would an 'innocent' user set a name like that?
<apokryphos> dunno, but we can wait and see I guess
<minimec> LjL: Well in fact. That was ist ;)
<minimec> THX again
<LjL> you're welcome, sorry for the inconvenience
<minimec> LjL: You may have reasons to do such kind of 'filtering'...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v effie_jayx]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> anything that can make logs into a pretty html page, or will I probably have to do it myself? ;-)
<LjL> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<LjL> i suppose if you manage to know what software that uses...
<apokryphos> ah yes, irclog2html.pl
<LjL> Generated by irclog2html.pl 2.1 by Jeff Waugh - find it at freshmeat.net!
<LjL> yeah
<Amaranth> Mez: Turns out I didn't need mod_python after all. Using django with mod_python requires an apache restart every time you change the code :/
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v somerville32]  by ChanServ
<somerville32> Umm...
<somerville32> Whats with this "Abuse from your customer" thing?
<apokryphos> really really annoying guy who repeatedly avoided bans
<somerville32> And thats the ISP's problem... why?
<LjL> what is the matter?
<Hawkwind> LjL: Mailing list
<somerville32> I mean, I can hardly even make out what the issue is from that e-mail
<somerville32> and the log is just full of cruft
<apokryphos> most ISPs don't like their clients to use proxies to fling out abuse
<apokryphos> somerville32: convert it to html so you can get pretty colours
<LjL> well, most ISPs don't give a damn really... but in theory i suppose
<apokryphos> this one cared quite a bit, actually
<apokryphos> it wasn't an average ban evader
<apokryphos> he rejoined about 10+ times in a few minutes
<Hawkwind> They cared.....the question is, did they really do anything to him
<somerville32> Did Mez ask any one if he/she could contact their ISP on behalf of the Ubuntu IRC Operator Team?
<LjL> malt? is that the user?
<apokryphos> quite a few people asked for it to be done
<apokryphos> somerville32: is there a problem?
<Hawkwind> Yes, the one that the email was sent to the ML today
<apokryphos> LjL: yes
<LjL> malt malt... reminds me of something, but not sure what
<somerville32> apokryphos, Yes, there is a huge problem.
<apokryphos> do enlighten us
<LjL> hm, i'd banned them for DCC vulnerability
<mc44> somerville32: "as a representative of the Ubuntu IRC Operator Team" is not "on behalf of"
<somerville32> mc44: I don't think we need to argue semantics.
<somerville32> Either way, Mez and Kurt were representing Ubuntu when they contacted the ISP
<LjL> well, as a representative of the Ubuntu IRC Operator Team, i don't think one even needs a grant from the other ones to talk as one
<apokryphos> right
<somerville32> None of us our representatives of the IRC Operator Team
<apokryphos> yes, we all are
<LjL> we certainly are, i ban people daily and refer them to the CoC and stuff, as one
<somerville32> Ok
<Hawkwind> There were things said in the logs by ops that shouldn't have been said.  Things that stooped us to his level, which wasn't such a good thing to do
<apokryphos> anyhow, somerville32 if you have a specific problem I think you should spell it out here since you're being quite equivocal
<LjL> is that log even available?
<apokryphos> Hawkwind: like what?
<somerville32> I don't have time to argue the issue here
<apokryphos> LjL: yes
<Hawkwind> LjL: Yes, read the email.  It links to it LOL
<LjL> ah yes
<somerville32> However, I will be following up on this
<LjL> yes sure i missed it
<apokryphos> somerville32: then I'm not sure there's any point in raising it.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<Hawkwind> Probably really doesn't matter about what was said by other ops.  It's a done deal and noone is going to be enlightened, change their view, minds or anything else IMO
<LjL> what's the timezone of the log?
<apokryphos> Hawkwind: please let me know, though, what you found that showed we were stooping to his level?
<apokryphos> GMT
<LjL> ah then waaaay to early for me to possibly have been here :P
<Hawkwind> well, if we know the ISP we can fake a DMCA claim and get him blackholed with no investigation ;)
<apokryphos> I thought that was a joke, actually
<Hawkwind> We should NEVER say we're going to fake things to get users in trouble.  That's blatently wrong to do
<Hawkwind> Doesn't matter.  It shouldn't be said as someone is going to take it seriously
<LjL> Hawkwind: "fake"? he surely bypassed measures (such as a ban) meant to prevent him from abusing copyrighted contents (what we say)
<LjL> :)
<somerville32> I'm so upset right now I'm going to walk away
<apokryphos> Hawkwind: well, it obviously does if it's actually a joke.
<Hawkwind> apokryphos: Not true
<Hawkwind> Neither you nor I know if that's true or a joke.  Depending on the person who read that log, they could take it seriously.  Make excuses if you will, but it's bullshit IMO
<gnomefreak> can you link me to log please i lost emails this am
<Hawkwind> http://francis.giannaros.org/temp/ops.logs
<gnomefreak> ty
<tsmithe> Seveas, you here?
<LjL> probably not
<Hawkwind> I think it's probably best I walk away too.  I have a lot views and things I've seen over the past 3 - 4 months here that are totally unbelievable in so many ways.  This is one of them
<tsmithe> LjL, nah - don't think s
<tsmithe> *so
<apokryphos> Hawkwind: you're annoyed about that one comment?
<Hawkwind> apokryphos: Not just that one no.  Many things
<Hawkwind> Many things - not regarding that log
<apokryphos> once again, unless you're going to share them I'm not sure I really see the point of mentioning them
<apokryphos> I'm ready to hear, and I'm sure others are
<Hawkwind> Nah, not the time.  It'll start a big big war, and unfortunately, though I've not even spoken a word to somerville32, I think he seems to be on the same track I am
<LjL> i sure love fights, if you're just kind enough to wait until the microwave finishes with the popcorn
* apokryphos sighs
<apokryphos> I really find it hard, a lot of the time, to really see the point of meta-remarks 
<Hawkwind> apokryphos: We went through this once, do we really need to go through it all again ?
<Hawkwind> The last time it really pissed off people, made one op step down, caused a huge meeting, and so on
<Hawkwind> You want it said...it's the same crap....just a different day
<somerville32> amen
* somerville32 goes back to being afk
<apokryphos> I'm sorry but I disagree. The last time the issue was with the private channel/possible secrecy, and perhaps a particular user banning
<Hawkwind> Of course you disagree...you're one of the guilty ones
<apokryphos> this is palpably not the same thing
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> Hawkwind: please, tell me my crime
<Hawkwind> If you can't read those logs and figure it out, then I'm sorry, that's not MY problem
<Hawkwind> As an op, you treated that guy like total shit, point blank
<apokryphos> they're my own logs, in fact, and I was in the conversation (as I'm sure you know)
<apokryphos> unless you're going to back up a single thread of what you're saying with evidence, well...
<Hawkwind> It seems we ban users for the smallest and most illogical stuff in the world.  Reason #1 I don't hang out in #Ubuntu, but see so many mentions of the bans here
<apokryphos> you think the user's ban was useless? Are you kidding?
<apokryphos> did you see what the guy said, and what he did?
<Hawkwind> apokryphos: That's the problem....you have your head so far up in the clouds and think you do no damn wrong.  Shitty attitude for an op to have
<Hawkwind> No, I didn't mention the users ban now did I ?
<tsmithe> i don't want to get into this; but usually bans are there for a reason..
<Hawkwind> Until you show me where I did, please don't say that
<apokryphos> Hawkwind: you have access to the bantracker, go right ahead
<tsmithe> or for fun against someone the op knows (well)
<Hawkwind> apokryphos: I have nothing to do with the bantracker.
<apokryphos> Hawkwind: you haven't backed up a single thing you've said. All I get from you is awful statements about myself, and yet no substantiation.
<apokryphos> Hawkwind: it's open to everyone, so feel free to login.
<Hawkwind> apokryphos: Ok whatever.  This is why I didn't want to say anything.  Because you're Mr. Right and you do no wrong, ever
<Hawkwind> God almighty is what you portray yourself to be
<gnomefreak> Seveas: you got a min?
<apokryphos> it's trivial to say someone's wrong and did something wrong, or is stupid etc. Quite a bit harder to back it up.
<Hawkwind> Personally.  I don't want to be an op of such a community.  The users get banned for 24 for pasting more than 5 lines of text one time.  That's sad, very sad
<apokryphos> I'm willing to hear any suggestions from you, or alternative methods for handling a particular case. But all I get from you is insults, so, well...
<Hawkwind> apokryphos: Again, if you can't see where you treated him like crap, then IMO, you shouldn't be an op
<tsmithe> gnomefreak, we think he's away
<gnomefreak> tsmithe: ty
<apokryphos> Hawkwind: I've got a log, why not take the time to point it out to me?
<tsmithe> np
<Hawkwind> He was given a total of 5 minutes to speak.  Because you didn't like what he had to say, you banned him
<Hawkwind> This channel is for users to state/plead their case, yet again, he wasn't given a fair shot
<Hawkwind> All you could tell him was to stop hitting enter
<apokryphos> he wasn't even remotely banned for that. I +q him to get his attention, and promptly -q after I said what I had to say. Obviously I did that because I didn't think he was listening.
<apokryphos> why, you might ask? Because it's quite evident he was ignoring what I was requesting. Using the <enter> key after every few words is completely unjustifiable, and it is *is* annoying.
<apokryphos> needless to say, 5 minutes is an age in which to get banned with. 
<apokryphos> <malt> and because she has a pussy you guys take up for her more like nerds, and you are like OH MAN ITS A GIRL DUDE.... HEY DUDE TAKE UP FOR HER SHE MIGHT SHOW US HER ON CAM..... I have decided to lift my my ban with a proxy, KTHX. I will wait for my ban now.
<apokryphos> is what he was ACTUALLY banned for
<apokryphos> if you're trying to say that's not grounds for removing someone and banning them from the channel, then I genuinely think you're playing with me
<Hawkwind> Sorry, he was also kicked by Hobbsee for admitting he knew he was speaking to a lady
<TomSwift> test
<Hawkwind> No, I agree, that was grounds for removal from a channel.  From the -ops channel, I tend to disagree as he was simply pleading his case
<PriceChild> TomSwift, it works....
<TomSwift> hello
<Hawkwind> Anyways, it's a pointless arguement.  We've been through this a couple of months and nothing has changed
<apokryphos> Hawkwind: that last post was "pleading his case". Oh come on :)
<LjL> wait... is that the same person who bothered Hobbsee some days ago?
<Hawkwind> Users get banned for the simplest little things, for atlest 24 hours for something like pasting 5 lines to the channel one time
<apokryphos> LjL: dunno, don't think so.
<PriceChild> TomSwift, > pm please
<apokryphos> Hawkwind: great, instead of answering the point at hand you raise a completely different issue.
<Hawkwind> apokryphos: I told you there are problems well beyond that log in the first place
<Hawkwind> I see it, other ops see it, users see it
<apokryphos> if you think the post above isn't grounds for being banned in -ops then I'll plead guilty to all your charges
<Hawkwind> It's not just me or two people.  It's quite a few
<apokryphos> needless to say though, I disagree quite strongly with that judgement
<TomSwift> don't like pm sorry..
<Hawkwind> It's not grounds for removal. Let him state what he needs to say and get it off his chest.  Listen to the user, just once.  That's what this channel was created for according to our meeting.  Was a place the users could get things off their chest to the ops without disrupting a public channel
<LjL> Hawkwind: i see it too, at times. but also, honestly, i think giving blatant abusers their good half-an-hour of "appealing" in here is something that, i guess, was granted during last meeting to "make everyone happy" (or that was the intention at least), but is really quite ridiculous IMHO
<PriceChild> TomSwift, well this channel is pretty busy atm... but carry on if you prefer to ask in here
<LjL> i also believe some really abusive users sometimes are *not* treated harshly enough. even though there *are* at other times less abusive users who are treated harshly
<Hawkwind> Yeah, it's that quite ridiculous attitude that we all have that isn't fair to the users
<TomSwift> thanks, i am kinda looking for busy channels
<Hawkwind> If they can't appeal/talk about whatever the problem is, nothing gets solved, ever
<apokryphos> Hawkwind: you're wrong. This is not a channel where we're going to tolerate abuse. Pleading a case is one thing, being abusive and profane is the near opposite.
<PriceChild> TomSwift, why? Is there anything we can help you with?
<Hawkwind> apokryphos: He wasn't speaking that to any one person in general though.  That's the problem
<apokryphos> Hawkwind: I think your conception of appeal is a little curious if you think that last statement is any form of appeal.
<TomSwift> need to register nickname
<Hawkwind> Again, you're never wrong, so that's why everyone else is
<PriceChild> TomSwift, please read my pm and I will explain how... this is NOT for help requests, this is an operator channel
<apokryphos> I'm wrong a lot of the time, but I'm not going to agree I'm wrong unless I can see any reason for it. I don't think that's unreasonable.
<Hawkwind> apokryphos: It was a general statement. Not like he aimed it at Hobbsee(pointing out a female who happened to be here) or stated who he was talking to.  It was his feelings about how he thinks we as ops treat users differently if they are male or female
<apokryphos> Hawkwind: that's a very nice way to flower up the language. Unfortunately those are not even remotely his words :)
<Hawkwind> Then whose words are they ?
<apokryphos> the last comment there is very offensive
<apokryphos> and abusive, and profane.
<apokryphos> and telling us that he'll ban-evade
<LjL> yes, that alone is ground for a permban imho
<Hawkwind> Not unless you catch him doing it
<Hawkwind> He could say that, and never do it. Just be saying it in the heat of the moment
<apokryphos> needless to say, he did, and it's probably one of the worst ban evaders we've ever had.
<Hawkwind> LOL, right.  That's where you're wrong
<PriceChild> He was a complete troll
<LjL> Hawkwind: not really. if i say "i'm going to kill you, and it's not a joke", you ban me (and probably call the police too), you don't wait for me to kill you
<Hawkwind> Cyorxmap was far worse
<Hawkwind> LjL: Right.  Get real.  That wouldn't happen
<apokryphos> I didn't see the case, so I can't comment on that.
<Hawkwind> Assuming you mean, you say it here on IRC
<LjL> doesn't mean it ain't an acceptable parallel
<gnomefreak> the language was enough to set a perm ban alone
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: I disagree
<gnomefreak> everything else is gravey
<Hawkwind> Perm ban means forever and ever
<LjL> yeah, the language was, and the ban evading admission was, and, i guess, the original behavior was bad enough to give him little room for appeal
<Hawkwind> As stated in the last war we had, there shouldn't be such thing as a perm/forever ban
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: i know what it means and he never stopped with it
<gnomefreak> he kept going and going after repeadedly being warned
<LjL> nothing necessarily lasts "forever and ever". any ban can be removed
<apokryphos> we did hear him out, and I gave him the reasons for his banning (though it was hobbsee who set the ban)
<apokryphos> the original ban was also anything but permanent; it became that far after
<Hawkwind> Anyways, remove my op access.  I'm done with this crap.  I can't stand to be part of a place that bans users for every little tiny infraction.  I really hope someone takes these issues to the CoC and beyond so that there can be some kind of good guidelines set for ops of the *Ubuntu* community to follow.  As things are now, the way users get handled need a lot of reworking and a lot of serious though
<Hawkwind> No hard feelings towards anyone here either.  There are several of you that I get along with very well.  But I can't see myself as part of something I don't agree with on a very regular basis
<Hawkwind> jenda: When you're around next, please pm.  I need to give you access to something
<apokryphos> controversy sucks, but hey 
<apokryphos> hm, I don't smell very nice. Need a shower 8)
* apokryphos :: wet
* PriceChild hugs everyone
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v TheSheep]  by ChanServ
* somerville32 sighs sadly.
<somerville32> We lost a good op today.
<somerville32> I hope he comes back.
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-bots, lotusleaf said: ubotu: !kmymoney is KMyMoney, the Personal Finance Manager for KDE: http://kmymoney2.sourceforge.net/
<somerville32> lol
<LjL> !kmymoney2
<ubotu> kmymoney2: Personal finance manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.4-4 (edgy), package size 6913 kB, installed size 14184 kB
<LjL> ubotu, while it "works" in itself now that it isn't in very few channels, is for some reason very slow with factoid finding
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<LjL> err... sigh
<LjL> i guess there's big load on the server
<apokryphos> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<apokryphos> finding packages without !info has always taken longer, sometimes, for me
<LjL> no, factoids are fast enough - just packages finding is slow
<LjL> oh i said factoids, i meant packages
<LjL> yes finding packages is always kind of slow, but it's *very* very slow now
<apokryphos> !info amarok-xine
<ubotu> amarok-xine: xine engine for the amaroK audio player. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.4.3-0ubuntu10 (edgy), package size 50 kB, installed size 188 kB
<apokryphos> !libxine-extracodecs
<LjL> hm. bah, was fast enough this time. but it took, let's see
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.2-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1118 kB, installed size 2676 kB
<apokryphos> it does fluctuate though
<LjL> when i tried kmymoney2 it was 38 seconds, when i did the same in -bots it took a nice 47 seconds
<LjL> *and*
<LjL> a !find took 6 minutes
<LjL> !find dcopserver
<LjL> that's quite impressive isn't it
<somerville32> lmao
<somerville32> Omgz... this log is rather amusing in parts
* somerville32 wipes a tear from his eye.
<somerville32> Sending him to #asdfg was mean though :(
<ubotu> File dcopserver found in kdelibs-bin, kdelibs-dbg
<LjL> wait... that wasn't just mean, it really shouldn't be done should it
<LjL> hello bot
<LjL> you took shorter than last time, that's good
<somerville32> Did Mez actually try to exploit him?
<LjL> i really haven't got around to read the log consequentially yet
<LjL> however, i'd say... if you think someone deserves to be sent to that channel, or things like that, heck, have the decency of being silent about it =)
* somerville32 nods.
<somerville32> I don
<somerville32> *I don't disagree that that guy was way out of line
<somerville32> but I don't think the situation was, once again, handled properly and professionally - and thats what I'm upset about.
<somerville32> 25 [13:43:40]  <+Mez> Hobbsee, put it this way
<somerville32> 25 [13:43:41]  <GazzaK> heheee
<somerville32> 25 [13:43:52]  <+Hobbsee> Mez: if the guy put you up for abuse
<somerville32> 25 [13:43:59]  <+Mez> I worked as a security expert for the local government for a while
<LjL> that's possible - while i myself think sometimes appeals aren't even deserved (as i said), i do think we should always refrain from doing things like using foul language, exploiting, etc no matter what people did
* somerville32 nods in agreement with LjL.
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-bots, lotusleaf said: ubotu !scoobysnack is Thanks, Shaggy!
<somerville32> 25 [13:44:43]  <+jenda> Mez: please don't be evil.
<somerville32> 25 [13:44:50]  <+Mez> jenda, is the next line
<LjL> i do think that a breach of the guidelines while you're in here to appeal a ban *deserves* another immediate ban, though
<somerville32> 25 [13:44:56]  <+Mez> "be extremely evil"
<LjL> no
<somerville32> Wow... the more I read this, the more I'm really surprised at bow Mez acted.
<LjL> the next line would be "be extremely evil in a private query"
<somerville32> *how
<somerville32> LjL: The issue is that, do we have a "ignorance is no excuse" rule?
<LjL> really, i don't give a darn if that guy got k-lined because of that, or if he was exploited and his connection dropped, or whatever. i'll laugh in his face
<LjL> however, i don't think staffers appreciate this sort of thing, for one thing
<somerville32> 25 [13:46:15]  <+Mez> he has an insecure oline
<somerville32> 25 [13:46:21]  <+Mez> now I just need to find his password
<LjL> somerville32: if you *know* about this channel, to start with, then you cannot be ignorant about the guidelines, because that's where this channel is mentioned
<somerville32> LjL: People refer people all the time though
<somerville32> And for a newbie, that might be a lot to take in anyhow
<somerville32> IRC ettiquite isn
* somerville32 sighs
<somerville32> I can't type today (like usual)
<LjL> IRC etiquette is no rocket science
<somerville32> *IRC etiquette also isn't something that can be mastered in 5 minutes.
<somerville32> Where does it say on the guidelines page "Do not use <enter> as punctuation"?
<LjL> it doesn't
<somerville32> There are a lot of unwritten rules that people are followed to expect
<LjL> yet, i'm not banning people because they do that one time
<somerville32> And the worst part, they are different everywhere
<LjL> !etiquette
<ubotu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !AskTheBot - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<LjL> this pretty much sums it up by the way, i believe
<somerville32> First time I've *ever* seen that factoid used
<LjL> well i think that if you respect #ubuntu's etiquette, you should be pretty much good to go in most other channels too
<LjL> you're right, it hasn't been used very often
<LjL> i've added it some months ago, and i've used it a bit myself, but that's all
<LjL> it's also probably not a very good factoid to feed to anybody who's misbehaving
<LjL> but it's handy when people misbehave in *several* different ways, and you start to think they're really just trolls
<LjL> then you give them that factoid, and they really have no more excuses at that point
<somerville32> Tell me though
<somerville32> IF you're a newbie
<apokryphos> somerville32: I think it would be unreasonable to ban anyone for using the <enter> key as punctuation
<somerville32> and you're upset and distressed
<apokryphos> but then, he was never banned for that, and secondly -- I warned him many times.
<somerville32> Are you going to take the time to read 6-7 documents before you continue the debate?
<LjL> if i'm upset and distressed, i don't abuse IRC users. it's not their fault if i have a problem with my stupid Ubuntu
<LjL> *and* when i was a newbie, completely new to both IRC and the Internet, i rarely got banned "by mistake"
<LjL> if ever
<somerville32> Right... but we're not them. We've learnt how to act and how to behave
<apokryphos> abuse is not really excusable
<LjL> yeah, and i didn't learn it through being banned
<LjL> i learned it through being cautious and reasonable
<LjL> and by erring on the safe side when i didn't know what to do
<somerville32> I feel sorry for people like him because you don't know if they are deliberately being like that or if they just don't know better.
<somerville32> I mean, we have to remember that we are dealing with people from all over the world
<somerville32> In different cultures
<somerville32> and societies
<somerville32> I'm not excusing what he did
<somerville32> What he did was wrong
<LjL> well? i'm from italy, and the italian cultures is quite different from, say, the american culture, yet the *first* channels i went to were *american* channels, and back then my english was far from decent too
<somerville32> And he was obviously abusing us knowingly and maliciously in the end
<LjL> still i hardly got myself reproached or banned
<somerville32> LjL: I don't see the correlation between you and everybody else.
<gnomefreak> when he started off dont think it was too deliberate. but as it went on he became alot more delberate and the long line that ended in something like i will use proxy to avoid (not his words and its the part before that) that got him banned from what i can tell
* somerville32 nods.
<somerville32> Right
<somerville32> The issue isn't what he did
<somerville32> It is how we handled it
<LjL> i do. if you're misbehaving *deliberately*, you deserve to be banned without a second chance -- and if you're misbehaving not deliberately, but still you're inconsiderate enough to not even *wonder* if *perhaps* some things *might* not be appropriate (such as, say, using obviously profane language), then you still deserve to be banned
<somerville32> Right.
<somerville32> The issue isn't what he did
<somerville32> It is how we handled it
<LjL> using enter as punctiation is hardly a capital sin. however, *other* things are, even if you *haven't* read the guidelines yet
<apokryphos> somerville32: which part?
<LjL> that's ok, that's another issue
<gnomefreak> i think the issue isnt that either i think its too many people getting involved where they didnt need to and i saw alot of things from people that werent directly inviolved that said things they should have known better than to say
<LjL> well i agree that sending someone to #autokline channels isn't quite a good thing to do
<somerville32> Or attempting to exploit his machine
<LjL> am i so mistaken apokryphos?
<gnomefreak> LjL: and i missed that part lol
<somerville32> gnomefreak, that is good point too
<somerville32> I was going to say that too - way too many people got emotionally involved.
<apokryphos> LjL: I don't think it's a non-staffers decision to decide whether someone should be klined, yeah
<apokryphos> but note that we were dealing with a situation where jenda was the only staffer around, and she couldn't give out klines herself
<somerville32> apokryphos, Does that matter?
<apokryphos> I'm not sure about whether I think it's good or bad
<LjL> apokryphos: *shrug* you could give bans for sure
* PhilKC looks in.
<LjL> still anyway, pssssst, don't *brag* about sending people to such channels or exploiting them! just do it silently! =)
<PhilKC> Lots of *staffer* highlights, anything I can help with?
<apokryphos> PhilKC: just talking about a previous issue
* gnomefreak didnt know PhilKC was staff
<somerville32> PhilKC: We are just talking about how members of our OP team knowingly and maliciously attempted to exploit a user of the network.
<gnomefreak> who sent him to the channel?
<LjL> PhilKC: i don't think, we were discussing of things that happened a couple of hours ago. maybe you want to give us your opinion though
<apokryphos> it's worth noting that he never went to the channel
<somerville32> gnomefreak: Mez and Me
<somerville32> Err..
<somerville32> not me :P
<gnomefreak> lol
<PhilKC> Hmm, exploit? Howso?
<gnomefreak> just mez?
<LjL> apokryphos: ok, but still
<apokryphos> sure
<gnomefreak> PhilKC: the #asfsb chanel or whatever its called
<somerville32> PhilKC: Tricking them into visiting auto kline channels and attempting to exploit their system
<LjL> asdfg i believe, it's the first letter on the left home row
<somerville32> #asdfdf is it
<somerville32> I think
<apokryphos> somerville32: I wish you wouldn't say things like that
<PhilKC> Was the user, or any other user actually k/dlined?
<apokryphos> there's a bit more to the case, and you know it
<apokryphos> PhilKC: no
<LjL> PhilKC: it seems not
<apokryphos> PhilKC: I mean, he was eventually, yes
<apokryphos> a few times, I believe
<PhilKC> But not via the channel, via a staffer doing /kline magic?
<apokryphos> LjL: he was. jenda got it done, but I'm not sure who through.
<apokryphos> PhilKC: yes
<LjL> well it was a "real" k-line at any rate
<gnomefreak> PhilKC: is there a way to shut that channel down at all. i know a few people that have gone there :(
<LjL> err... i think that channel *is* there as a trap =)
<gnomefreak> that isnt an excuse. it just makes freenode look bad
<PhilKC> gnomefreak, /query me the channel in question please.
<PhilKC> But, yeah, no to sending people to any autok/dline channels..
<LjL> agreed - besides, that way you advertize the channels. which can only have a negative effects
<LjL> malicious people will get to know about those and avoid them
<LjL> and innocent people will "just try" joining them
<somerville32> If Amaranth lost his ops and cloak because of what he did, I think Mez should as well.
<LjL> i disagree. for that matter, if he should lose them, so should the other ops that were there and looking, and said nothing
<jenda> apokryphos: after all this time, you still think I'm female? ;)
<PriceChild> jenda, I just Pm'd him about it ;)
<PriceChild> jenda, I've sorted him out don't worry... he won't be troubling yuo again :P
<gnomefreak> jenda: there wa s afemale with a simular name as yours
<somerville32> LjL: If you feel that way, then I could support that position.
<apokryphos> jenda: I even remember being told a couple of times; I'm really bad with gender-detection, and names that end in vowels; don't know why.
<jenda> 
<jenda> hehe :)
<apokryphos> LjL: I think there is a string of weight in that, but it definitely goes too far.
<LjL> somerville32: i don't really feel that way. i believe sending someone to such a channel was *not* a good idea, but nevertheless i believe it was done light-heartedly and it should simply be made clear that it must not happen again
<somerville32> It wasn't light-heartedly
<somerville32> It is evident in the logs
<LjL> ok, let me put this another way
<gnomefreak> hes been around long enough to know
<LjL> if someone really gets on my tits, i'll probably do the same thing myself in a moment of rage
<LjL> i just think i'll not come here and tell
<somerville32> ...
<LjL> so sue me
<somerville32> I'm absolutely appalled and completely disgusted.
<LjL> look when someone is that abusive, i don't give a *damn* about them. their computer can explode, for all that i'm concerned
<LjL> i just agree that we should keep things a bit professional in here
<somerville32> I think it goes beyond that.
<LjL> and also i'd suggest that people think about what undesired effects sending people to auto-kline channels may have
<somerville32> I don't think it matters if we're acting within our positions here in the channel or in a private chat
<somerville32> We must remain professional and emotionally detached at all times.
<somerville32> If we can't, then you need to ask another op to step in for you.
<jenda> May I ask what the problem with sending someone to that channel is?
<somerville32> No.
<gnomefreak> jenda: that channel is autokline
<jenda> gnomefreak: you sure about that?
<LjL> hm
<LjL> no
<jenda> gnomefreak: has anyone actually _tried_ joining it? ;)
<LjL> still i'll take others' word about it
<LjL> jenda: let me find a proxy, and i will...
<LjL> not without thanks
<gnomefreak> jenda: its happened to a bunch of people that just joined
<gnomefreak> i cant afford an autokline atm to try it
<PriceChild> jenda, I have :)
<gnomefreak> jono was one that got auto dlined for joining there
<PriceChild> jenda, I couldn't get into that channel
<jenda> hear, hear...
<apokryphos> that /cs info is...... 
<jenda> That channel doesn't let anyone join it without invite.
<jenda> apokryphos: and yes, it's officially not regged.
<gnomefreak> jenda: it has been changed than
<jenda> What's inside, nobody knows :)
<gnomefreak> iirc jono got auto dlined for joining there a few months ago
<apokryphos> anyhow, I have to shoot off for now
<LjL> well anyway - whatever
<LjL> it's clear though that the intent was to get him k-lined
<somerville32> Right
<LjL> which, in my mind, simply means that Mez should understand that it's not a sort of good idea
<LjL> it ends there for what i'm concerned
<apokryphos> same here
<somerville32> I disagree.
* apokryphos out
<jenda> gnomefreak: well, that channel is by no means an auto d-line channel.
* somerville32 makes an appointment with the CC.
<gnomefreak> jenda: it was either auto kline or auto dline i cant remember what one jono got. he posted it o when it happenedn planet
<gnomefreak> oops
<gnomefreak> on planet when it happened
<jenda> I understand.
* somerville32 nicknames this issue "The dark side of the moon."
<gnomefreak> if it changed i wouldnt know im not stuid enough to join a channel that auto anything (no reason to join there anyway) so if it has changed most of us wouldnt have known so the intent was there
<jenda> gnomefreak: but... what are you trying to reach? Convict him of wanting to trick a troll into k-lining himself?
<LjL> uh yeah, i guess so :) still it's not something that's should be r...ecommended
<gnomefreak> jenda: that is bad for an op to do to begin with and now that everything is public it really hurts
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v alindeman]  by ChanServ
<jenda> gnomefreak: it hurts no-one but that one op. We aren't to blame for that particular decision.
<gnomefreak> jenda: i never blamed you for anything or anyone else
* somerville32 starts writing the next UWN article - "Ubuntu Operators exploit users maliciously" :P
<gnomefreak> jenda: but as a rep of the ops team no op should do it because it does look bad on everyone
<jenda> gnomefreak: so why is it such an issue?
<jenda> hmm
<mc44> somerville32: too many plurals there
<gnomefreak> jenda: and for the record its being talked about not argued with. i sent my thoughts upstream already
<jenda> ok
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> ping jenda
<jenda> pong, ompaul
<ompaul> pm 
<jenda> anytime
* tonyyarusso 's /away log looks like it's been an interesting day
<PriceChild> understatement of the hour... :P
* LjL whistles innocently
<tonyyarusso> Well, /away only tells me sentences that have !ops or profanity in them, so....
* tonyyarusso reads scrollback too
<LjL> that must be my damn's
* gnomefreak waits to yell at PriceChild till after my smoke
<PriceChild> I'm sorry :(
<tonyyarusso> LjL: From you I have two damns, one mention of gayubuntu, and one about dcc :P
* PriceChild braces self
<LjL> tonyyarusso: that sounds about correct
<gnomefreak> oopps i said that out loud :(
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: sorry i was thinking to myself outloud typing :( waiting for beta2
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, ah ok, was worried I had said something wrong :)
* gnomefreak trying to teach someone how to edit menus
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: nope :)
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, in that case then go shout at "lupine_85" :)
<gnomefreak> ;)
<PriceChild> or DB O... :P
* gnomefreak cant blame db.o for it as i havent seen him in a while
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: your always here so your easy to find
<gnomefreak> ;)
<PriceChild> hehe :)
<somerville32> You have gayubuntu as a highlight?
<PriceChild> I'll go poke lupine again gnomefreak ...
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: its not too urgent for me as it is for alot of other users i have delt with today
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, yeah sorry
<LjL> somerville32: i have, too... well, i have "gay", which includes gaybuntu
<somerville32> Why?
<gnomefreak> only thing i suffer from is not being able to change themes
* PriceChild hasn't had the time to spend in -xgl or #beryl today gnomefreak 
<LjL> somerville32: because half of the times it deserves a !language
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: no, just gay.  Mostly for offtopic.
<somerville32> Ah
* somerville32 is most hungry.
<somerville32> So, what is gayubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> no idea, but I think it has a website.  Google?
* tonyyarusso is still reading
<LjL> yeah, it sure does
<LjL> i'll spare my opinion
<gnomefreak> google found http://www.thelinuxlink.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1732&sid=1363b14592e5d9966c12fc71233a92cf
<somerville32> What do you mean, LjL?
<gnomefreak> atleast thats the one in english
<PriceChild> http://gaybuntu.com/
<LjL> i mean i find it kind of amusing... and i could give some thoughts about it but i won't
<LjL> still, it was merely mentioned by someone in #ubuntu and i pointed out it was offtopic
<LjL> ... then someone else came up with very disagreeable remarks, but that one's quite banned now
<somerville32> ...
<somerville32> I'd love to hear your thoughts. Maybe in PM?
<LjL> sure, although i can't say there's very organized thoughts
<somerville32> No problem :)
<LjL> though on that note, i think you could take the guy-with-the-disagreeable-remarks as an instance of someone who in my opinion doesn't even deserve an appeal
<tonyyarusso> I'm so confused now....
* tonyyarusso goes to read the e-mail too
<somerville32> LjL: Can you point to the ban tracker entry?
<LjL> somerville32: sure thing, one moment
<LjL> two moments even, my connection is acting up lately
<LjL> https://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/bans.cgi?query=black_abaddon&kicks=on&oldbans=on&bans=on&oldmutes=on&mutes=on - second ban listed (i see he's been banned before...), and it's quite offensive, so mind you sensitive readers :P
<somerville32> I don't see it
<somerville32> 2007-01-19T21:29:38 <black_abaddon> i come here only to trall
<somerville32> 2007-01-19T21:29:43 <black_abaddon> i am a troller
<gnomefreak> somerville32: is that why Seveas banned him too?
* somerville32 has no idea.
<LjL> ah no somerville32, that was the second ban
<LjL> look at the other ban then - or, hold on
<LjL> hm where's the ban i'm thinking of ended up
<somerville32> OperationalError: database is locked
<somerville32>       args = ('database is locked',)
<LjL> happens sometimes, just reload
<somerville32>    39 cur.execute("""DELETE FROM sessions WHERE time < %d""", int(time.time()) - 2592000 * 3)
<gnomefreak> <black_abaddon> i love good anal sex  <<< was the last line before ban set by Seveas 
<somerville32> Now the whole page doesn't work :/
<gnomefreak> somerville32: this one? https://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/bans.cgi?query=black_abaddon&kicks=on&oldbans=on&bans=on&oldmutes=on&mutes=on
<somerville32> bantracker is 100% borked for me
<LjL> gnomefreak: not the one i was thinking of since the one i was thinking of was done by me... but, yeah, 'twas on the same line
<LjL> somerville32: for me too, right now
<gnomefreak> works for me
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm thats weird
<somerville32> Ok
<somerville32> I need food
<somerville32> _o/
<LjL> i think the bantracker's running on the same server as the bot + there's horrible load on that server = a total mess
<gnomefreak> maybe Seveas is working on it
<LjL> the "locked database" thing happens once in a while, but i guess it's worse than usual today
<gnomefreak> im getting same errors now
<LjL> i think seveas is quite unaware of it all still
<gnomefreak> well if he doesnt show up he will never know ;)
<LjL> he'll know by the amount of highlights he gets when he opens up his IRC screen ;)
<gnomefreak> Seveas: ban tracker seems borked
<PriceChild> LjL, he's probably already fainted after seeing the mass of them :)
<somerville32> lol
<LjL> heh
<gnomefreak> this morning was bad with pinging him
<gnomefreak> i would have closed client
* somerville32 has probably lost the ping lead now :(
<tonyyarusso> LjL, gnomefreak: Would either of you two be willing to sum up the problematic points from earlier for me?  (here, pm, ##tonyyarusso, whatever)  I'm still fantastically lost.
<LjL> tonyyarusso, i can't say i'm not lost on some parts
<somerville32> I gotta go
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: its the way some people said things and telling someone to join a known auto kline channel just to be malious
* somerville32 waves.
<PriceChild> have fun somerville32 
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: short easy version
<gnomefreak> see logs for more details
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: Yep, I've read through it all now.  So is the #asdfg thing the main problem then?
<LjL> tonyyarusso: basically, this morning someone (malt) was banned from a channel (#ubuntu or -offtopic) i guess, came here to appeal, but misbehaved here too, and he got banned from here. later, given he had been ban evading for a while too, his ISP was sent an abuse complaint e-mail from an Ubuntu op. other ops however disagreed with the way he was treated (they think he wasn't given enough appeal), and i suppose they disagree with the letter to
<LjL> his ISP too, especially as it was sent "as a representative of the Ubuntu IRC op team". they also disagree as to other ops' behavior while he was in here, as they feel it was abusive behavior itself
<LjL> tonyyarusso: that's really quite a side issue i guess
<gnomefreak> its one problem. not the one hawkwind was having but there are others in the logs. i personally think too many people gettng involved where they shouldnt have been
<tonyyarusso> Hawkwind was probably the one I understood least why he was upset.
<gnomefreak> i think his is where it could have been handled without a ban but noone really knows becasue i dont think he ever really said why
<tonyyarusso> All right.
<tonyyarusso> Does it seem pretty much dealt with now, or are we going to have to follow up on anything?
<LjL> ah somerville32 here is the ban, it didn't show up under his nickname because he had left before i managed to ban him - https://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/bans.cgi?query=83-131-73-44.adsl.net.t-com.hr&kicks=on&oldbans=on&bans=on&oldmutes=on&mutes=on
<LjL> (but then as you can see from the other bans, he evaded too)
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: i can say i doubt its done with yet.
<LjL> tonyyarusso: har har har. cough. pfff
<tonyyarusso> Dang
<gnomefreak> same thing over again
<gnomefreak> with that person LjL 
<LjL> yeah gnomefreak, though i hadn't seen seveas's ban before i started talking about it. anyway i was really just giving it as the closest-in-time example of "here's somebody who for what i'm concerned can appeal his bans... not"
<gnomefreak> got it.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> LjL: ubotwo lacks the "You just said that!" timer?
<DBO> seems so
<LjL> hm? where's the example?
<tonyyarusso> Although, that _was_ funny :P
<mc44> no, the contexts were different
<tonyyarusso> LjL: #ubuntu, !ohmy
<LjL> ah right
<LjL> no
<LjL> ubotu does the same
<LjL> i'd been thinking of filing that as a bug for some time
<LjL> however, it'd only really help in certain situations
<PriceChild> ubotu doesn't do that....
<LjL> yes it does
<LjL> !test
<LjL> !test
<tonyyarusso> I thought ubotu only said it once within like 5 or 10 seconds.
<LjL> these two are the *same*, and so you get only one answer
<LjL> ... or zero
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about does the same - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy
<tonyyarusso> !language
<ubotu> Failed.
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<PriceChild> only one failed
<LjL> tonyyarusso: yes, those are the same too
<LjL> but when you add a "| someone", they're not the same anymore
<LjL> ... which makes sense, in itself
<mc44> tonyyarusso: no, names are differenciatied
<tonyyarusso> LjL: That was the one that just happened, and we got three responses.
<tonyyarusso> LjL: ooooh
<mc44> or wot LjL said
<tonyyarusso> Well that's lame ;)
<LjL> well not really
<LjL> if you're addressing two different people...
<tonyyarusso> Yeah, I see.
<LjL> i think the only one that should be fixed is "!factoid | someone" immediately followed by "!factoid" bare
<tonyyarusso> Best case scenario:
<LjL> that really has no purpose of being
<LjL> but the opposite does
<LjL> as does addressing two different people
<LjL> it's annoying for sure, though
<LjL> as is my use of Enter right now
#ubuntu-ops 2007-01-20
<tonyyarusso> "!factoid | someone", "!factoid | otherperson" should "someone: blahblah", "otherperson: see above"
<tonyyarusso> Any of you folks made yourself Ubuntu business cards?  I need to figure out how to do templates in OOo...(haven't done this since my Windows days)
<PriceChild> tonyyarusso, jenda was talking about the possiblity of printing them properly
<PriceChild> tonyyarusso, could work out pretty cheap but well done
<LjL> tonyyarusso: would that help at all? it'd still be one wasted line, just like it is now. shorter, maybe, but what is annoying to people and clients is the fact that there *is* a message, more than its actual length
<tonyyarusso> LjL: Well, depends on the factoid.  For the 7-line factoids it would.  Otherwise, probably not necessary.
<tonyyarusso> PriceChild: Well, I already have a bag of cardstock that I'm looking to use up.
<LjL> tonyyarusso: well, i'm seeing this from a GUI-based client perspective, where length of lines doesn't really matter much, but scrolling does, given QtTextBrowser's sluggishness
<LjL> anyway i'll file a bug
<PriceChild> tonyyarusso, fair enough :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee_]  by ChanServ
<LjL> tonyyarusso: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots/+bug/80671
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 80671 in ubuntu-bots "Ubotu's repeat protection may need improvements" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<tonyyarusso> LjL: looks good
<Hobbsee_> how are we doing?
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: Depends who you ask I think
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: oh?
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: There was some interesting stuff earlier, although I wasn't around either.  See the message on the ML, and then this channel after that.
<LjL> lots of mess...ages
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: i saw the ML stuff - the message from Mez 
<LjL> yeah there was some heat around that
<LjL> apparently resulting in Hawkwind resigning from his op position among other things
<Hobbsee> oh lovely.  why?
* Hobbsee keepsreading
* gnomefreak doing fine. hint dont let things like that get to you. all it does is get consume you
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: good to hear
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: because he didnt agree with the way it was handled (short version)
<ompaul> gnomefreak, that statement qualifies a lot of things
<gnomefreak> ompaul: i know
<gnomefreak> ompaul: he was very general on why he was resigning. something like i dont agree the way ops does things
<gnomefreak> with*
<LjL> do*
<gnomefreak> the *
<gnomefreak> i really screwed that one up
<ompaul> *I can read anyway*
<ompaul> :)
<gnomefreak> :)
<Hobbsee> there's one thing, and i say this without having read all the logs, that bothers me about somerville32 and hawkwind - it's that they want to change things, yet they havent had to deal with users like malt last night, or spam wars, or whatever.  now, maybe it's my timezone, and i just dont see it, but i dont think it's fair to say that the current thing is screwed up beyond believe, and to judge us by the way we responded, until they go through
<Hobbsee> it themselves.
* mc44 was worried ompaul would struggle with reading at his age :p
* ompaul looks at mc44 
* ompaul shakes his head 
<LjL> Hobbsee: well, Hawkwind did say there was more than just that that got on his nerves, however he wasn't inclined to explain it all, he sounded more like he was just fed up
<Hobbsee> i've yet to see hawkwind deal with people in #ubuntu or #ubuntu-offtopic.  it's *not* the same thing as banning in a small channel.  if this kind of thing went on in a small channel, it would be cause for concern.
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: i think somerville32 was more agaisnt the sending the user to an auto kline channel (atleast was well known for that)
<Hobbsee> but with the kind of people we're dealing with....and the anon. proxies, etc....
<LjL> Hobbsee: at any rate, one thing we've been discussing - and i mention it because i myself agree it shouldn't have been done - is the sending of malt to a channel that would cause him a k-line (or maybe not, but that was the intention anyway). you saw that yourself, and laughed about it IIRC from the log...
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: we had no staffers.  but yeah :P
* gnomefreak thinks less people needed to be involved but not my call
<LjL> now really, IMHO this is not likely to be a good thing to do is it
<Hobbsee> LjL: probably not.  but i can see why Mez did it
<gnomefreak> i saw the ban itself a ban as anyother ban that we may come across daily and if all bans are gonna be overlooked by other ops than the -ops team will fail to do its job correctly
<gnomefreak> looked over
<gnomefreak> damn its bad today
<tonyyarusso> I can understand why someone might do it, but I can't condone it.  I think we can probably (at least mostly) agree that the auto-kline channel redirect was not the best idea.  Which would be good, b/c then we could focus on the rest of it, if needed.
<Hobbsee> LjL: in truth, what *i* laughed at was that he fell for it - with such a knowledge of irc, and proxies, and ban evading, and everything else, he fell for the most known auto-kline channel.
<PriceChild> Hobbsee, it isn't actually an auto k-line channel
<LjL> Hobbsee: i can, too, but i'm rather pressed to make sure Mez and you and anybody else involved understand it wasn't too good an idea. other people here were even inclined to take action against Mez because of that... now, tricking somebody (who deserves it) into something as trivial as k-lining themselves, while fun, isn't really worth all the fuss that it'll create - and it has
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: used to be
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, yeah
<tonyyarusso> PriceChild: Did you check?  What is it these days?
<PriceChild> tonyyarusso, jenda doesn't know
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: invite only
<Hobbsee> LjL: of course.  but after ~30 mins of him trying...
<PriceChild> tonyyarusso, I tried to get in over proxy and its invite only
<PriceChild> tonyyarusso, but its not officially registered or anything
<tonyyarusso> PriceChild: k
* gnomefreak hasnt tried and dont plan on it
<ompaul> if I may make a comment - this reads just like the situation when I packed up my bags
<gnomefreak> ompaul: yep only thing is everything is public now :(
<LjL> ompaul: except i think, though of course i'm not you, that you would be more inclined to disagree with Hawkwind this time
<ompaul> LjL, I tend to take the ops side who did the ban
<tonyyarusso> ompaul: It does look similar...which is upsetting.  Although, somewhat different also.
<Hobbsee> 07:31 <+Hawkwind> Sorry, he was also kicked by Hobbsee for admitting he knew he
<Hobbsee>                   was speaking to a lady
<Hobbsee> er, what?
<LjL> gnomefreak: well we'll have time to see if that turns out to be a very big deal
<gnomefreak> it was a simple ban why it got this out of hand needs to be addressed
<Hobbsee> he was kicked because he was being damned annoying, and highly offensive.
<Hobbsee> LjL: no, that was a different loser
<tonyyarusso> ompaul: Any insight to add, given that?
<LjL> Hobbsee, no use arguing against people who aren't even here
<LjL> Hobbsee: yeah, i found that out from my logs
<Hobbsee> i know...i'm just surprised...
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, yes, however to do this I would like the floor, and point out this is an opinion, based on being in irc for some 13 or 14 years at this stage
<LjL> the floor?
<tonyyarusso> ompaul: Fine by me.
<somerville32> Hobbsee, I think Hawkwind was just showing a lot of frustration - not just over this event.
<mc44> LjL: ie shut up :)
<LjL> ah right, alright
<ompaul> LjL, to make my point and not be asked about it during it :)
<Hobbsee> somerville32: quite likely.  however his frustration was misplaced - ie, didnt really say what was wrong
<gnomefreak> once people accept responsiblity for thier actions than the appealing will go down and the ops argueing with ops will go down (everything that apokry.. and Hobbsee  did was just and the best way to handle it) the extras that came out maybe could have been thought about more before saying them
<LjL> sure ompaul, i just didn't know the expression :)
<Hobbsee> and who bans for 24hrs for pasting, btw?
<Hobbsee> i thought the bans were lifted a few mins after...
<ompaul> Hobbsee, me if the person does it a second or third time
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: only repeat offenders
<somerville32> Hobbsee, We've seen it.
<LjL> Hobbsee: me, if you do it twice after i've told you
<Hobbsee> ompaul: ah right.  that makes sense then
<somerville32> Hobbsee, I don't think anyone disagrees that he should have been banned, etc. etc.
<somerville32> I think people were upset with how it was handled and certain things people said and did
<ompaul> so here you go, if someone else bans, I strongly suggest that other ops should leave any query on it for a while 
<ompaul> that could be up to an hour after 
<Hobbsee> somerville32: quite likely.  but until the first group of people actually handle a couple of these things, with repeat offenders and proxies - are you really licenced to comment?
<ompaul> there is good reasoning behind this and it should be done privately
<Hobbsee> particularly because you're usually getting abuse from the user as well
<ompaul> if you go to someone while they are angry they will be defensive and then feel under threat 
* gnomefreak cheers Hobbsee and apokryphos for the way they *did* handle it :) brb smoke
<PuMpErNiCkLe> They got some ass to kline himself?  They've got skills.
<Hobbsee> ompaul: exactly
<ompaul> and that is what happened with me - I walked because I felt that I had just had a ban evader - who then went on to pick a fight with someone else ... 
<Hobbsee> PuMpErNiCkLe: ah, yeah...
<tonyyarusso> ompaul: would it be a good idea to, for instance, /msg ompaul Hey - not sure I agree with that last ban; would appreciate discussion in 60 minutes if that's all right. ?
<somerville32> Hobbsee, Yes,  I do feel I am. Does one need to participate in a war to have an opinion on wars?
<ompaul> and I was really annoyed that I had to fight on two fronts as I saw it
<LjL> pss can we let ompaul speak for a moment please?
<ompaul> so then I read the logs of it the next day I blew up 
<tonyyarusso> Right, shoot.  /me shuts up.
<ompaul> this was at that time a private channel and that was like a third front - i.e. exhausted 
<ompaul> so I said the most logical thing I could 
<ompaul> I am out of here
<ompaul> -- now I made a point of saying I would go to a meeting
<Hobbsee> somerville32: to understand the stress, and it coming at you from all corners about this guy - yes, you really do.  it's not like they've gone away for a while, and come back later - they're constantly at you.
<ompaul> my understanding was it was here
<ompaul> it moved ... to a logged channel 
<ompaul> I was not willing to come out with that stuff in such a meeting 
<ompaul> but hey you open it up to the world I know it is logged now
<Hobbsee> somerville32: the more they badger, becoming more and more offensive and profane as they go on, is just going to make you want to get rid of them.  when done for long enough, any way to get rid of them effectively will do.
<somerville32> Hobbsee, And thats when you ask another op to step in. We must always maintain a level of professionalism and emotional detachment. I've been in situation where I've gotten personally upset and thats ok. 
<somerville32> Hobbsee, I don't think anyone disagrees with the ban.
<ompaul> so the side arguement goes on - and the parties have logs they can read this 
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> hey jenda 
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, the comment you gave there works
<somerville32> Hobbsee, We see what the guy did - we saw him being purposely malicious, crude, and vulgar. 
<ompaul> <tonyyarusso> ompaul: would it be a good idea to, for instance, /msg ompaul Hey - not sure I agree with that last ban; would appreciate discussion in 60 minutes if that's all right. ?
<tonyyarusso> ompaul: Cool. *notes*
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, and that would have been less devisive 
<ompaul> if that is the right spelling
<somerville32> Hobbsee, The issue was the other stuff. Way too many people get involved and emotional involved.
<ompaul> but I had had enough
<somerville32> Hobbsee, The whole thing with Mez attempting to exploit his system and trying to trick him into visiting a channel which Mez believed to be an auto-kline channel was absolutely and completely wrong.
<Hobbsee> somerville32: you'd have to speak to Mez about that.  also remember that if a staffer with kline powers had been around, the guy whould have also been klined.
<Hobbsee> -h
<LjL> ompaul: may i?
<somerville32> Hobbsee, Furthermore, contacting the ISP... way out of line.
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, the volunteer got to the point - where they said I can waste my time better
<ompaul> LjL, yeap I am done
<tonyyarusso> ompaul: Makes sense.
<Hobbsee> that was kinda separate - discovering that he was abusing his contract with the ISP, and reporting it.
<Hobbsee> i mean, maybe it wasnt their place - but it's alos for the good of everyone else who uses that isp
<tonyyarusso> When you say it "wasn't their place", how do you define that?
* somerville32 is on the phone.
<Hobbsee> as in, wasnt the guy's place to contact the ISP abotu the guy's abuse of his ISP
<Hobbsee> and disobeying the terms of use in flaming, and running an IRC client.
<tonyyarusso> Isn't it?  How else would they know?
<Hobbsee> well, exactly.  hence the maybe
<tonyyarusso> 'k
<LjL> ompaul: i think it's worth noting that you say, on one hand, that the banner shouldn't be questioned right away, *and* on the other hand, that they should be questioned *later* (an hour, or whatever), if one disagrees with the ban. i think both points are important -- i think in the past, we've just tended to *never* question other ops' actions, or question them with third parties at a much later stage. but this has built up silent conflict
<LjL> that exploded after a while, i believe. on the other hand, questioning everything right when it happens, as you say, is counter-productive too, as people are already upset and get even more so
<tonyyarusso> I'm not inclined to report someone for running services, since their may or may not be Apache in the vicinity, but abuse, yes.
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: i thought nmap told you what the service was? 
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: When I say may or may not, add a wink.
<Hobbsee> heh
<ompaul> Hobbsee, I can tell nmap strange things }:-> and I often do
<ompaul> LjL, accurate take 
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: in my logs, he said he'd be ban evading.
<Hobbsee> by proxy
<Hobbsee> (in query, which i pasted in here)
<ompaul> Hobbsee, you know you are right, we know you are right, anyone want to disagree
<Hobbsee> at that point, you effectively lose all kindness, and the ops will fight you until you go away.
<LjL> ompaul: another thought that's in my mind is that this "always give the possibility of a fair appeal" concept is excessive, and a waste of energies... really, sometimes IMHO people just don't deserve an appeal, and making a comedy here in #ubuntu-ops is a complete farce. that's my take, do you think i'm mistaken or missing something?
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure that's wrong...
<Hobbsee> LjL: i think it's useful sometimes...
<LjL> Hobbsee: sometimes, sure
<Hobbsee> LjL: but there's no reason to leave a guy that isnt going to change, etc
<ompaul> LjL, I concur that not everyone needs an appeal
<ompaul> I can prove that 
<LjL> Hobbsee: yes but it was made a point, before, that you ("you" as you personally and the other ops involved) didn't give this malt enough possibility of an appeal. judging from what i hear he did... that's ridiculous to me
<Hobbsee> how much abuse were you suggesting that he could do?
<tonyyarusso> LjL: I was one of the people who was pushing for always having a chance to be reviewed.  My intent was for being able to get a second op to look at it, not to have the same op have to waste more time on you.  Additionally, while I think that, the _moment_ they do something offensive on their review time, I have no problem closing it totally then.
<Hobbsee> he was abusing mez, abusing myself, abusing this channel....hwo long do you think that should have gone on for?
<LjL> Hobbsee: myself? honestly? i think he'd deserve a laugh in his face and an immediate ban from here. but the point ain't my guts feelings
<tonyyarusso> I meant it not so much as an appeal as a review, as a check on our own ops.  If there were already more than one op present for the ban, it would no longer be necessary from my line of reasoning.
<ompaul> sorry - minor interjection as I have not followed this arguement -                             it appears from what you said that for this person I would have sought a kline  - so if they klined themselves so be it
<LjL> ompaul: i think i can give some convincing evidence too, but then *prove* it, perhaps not. if this were a court of law, the concept of always having the possibility of an appeal would surely be most important. however, *to me*, this place shouldn't work like a court of law - but i suppose other people see that as a fit model
<ompaul> Lj
<Hobbsee> LjL: surely people get sent out of the court of law if they're abusing the judges during their trial?
<LjL> i guess they do
<Hobbsee> surely the court doesnt just let them stay there, only abusing?
<ompaul> Hobbsee, they do 
<ompaul> Hobbsee, they get contempt of court
<Hobbsee> LjL: i think you're correct - as long as the person is actually being sane, and not abusive.
<ompaul> bye bye for whatever usually 7 days or some such 
<LjL> Hobbsee: but right now i'm thinking, in general, of whether *having* an appeal procss is *always* worth having for *all* offenders. i'm not thinking specifically of malt's case
<LjL> and i haven't fully read the logs, either
<tonyyarusso> What do we mean by appeal?  I think that's a question that needs to be addressed.
<LjL> see you ompaul
<tonyyarusso> We often have users who think it means "hey, if I go whine a bit, maybe they'll let me off easy"
<ompaul> LjL, no, that is what the court says :)
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: your cloak saves you from the kline, BTW
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: you just reconnect
<LjL> tonyyarusso, right now i think it just means roughly "the person comes here, moans a bit, we talk, and in the end will still take the decision to the op who did the ban, who'll most likely just deny unbanning"
<tonyyarusso> _I_ want it to be, "I think that may have been unfair/misunderstood.  Could I get a second opinion?"
<LjL> ompaul: ah. whops :) indeed i was thinking that your current visits seemed to be quite more frequent than weekly =)
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, I don't think that is fair to the person who was given the trust in the first place to be an op
<tonyyarusso> LjL: In action anyway, but perception might need some work.
<tonyyarusso> ompaul: I can see that.
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, and it qualifies for a challenge to them
<tonyyarusso> ompaul: Truthfully, it stemmed largely from wanting my own work reviewed :P
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, so ask me or nalioth or someone else to look at it
<tonyyarusso> If done well (ie, some miracle occurs.....), it could also lead users to a better understanding of what they need to change.
<tonyyarusso> ompaul: That works too.
<tonyyarusso> :)
<Hobbsee> somerville32: you're free to take it ot the CC you know.  but most of the ops will step down, i suspect.
<Hobbsee> and the rule of "dont criticise people unless you've walked a mile in their shoes" definetly applies.
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, putting "IT UP TO" someone who just had to do the irc equivalent of take a baseball out to a random stranger and my not be feeling great after doing it
<LjL> i wouldn't walk a centimeter in your shoes :P
<ompaul> is as I have already said ..  very much an insult to them
<tonyyarusso> ompaul: Hmm, point.
<ompaul> Hobbsee, where is that from?
<tonyyarusso> I have a thought:
<Hobbsee> ompaul: that somerville32 was thinking of taking it to the CC?   earlier in the logs
<Hobbsee> ompaul: is this channel still being logged somewhere?
<ompaul> I think so
<LjL> hmm i'm not sure it is yet
<tonyyarusso> What if we made it policy to not review bans for users here until an hour after it had been issued?  Surely one hour to walk away from the computer and grab a sandwich won't kill anyone, so it's still minimal inconvenience to them, while giving time for issuing and observing ops to both calm down, and commence their in-pm discussion if applicable, but still giving a chance to appeal?
* Hobbsee isnt logging on the client she's reading form, sorry
<ompaul> my take on it after that meeting 
<tonyyarusso> Thoughts?
<tonyyarusso> ubuntulog: is here
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: what happens when they dont actually obey the ban, and keep coming back?
<Hobbsee> sounds sane, otherwise
<ompaul> Hobbsee, escalate get Freenode involved and have them removed
<LjL> Hobbsee: i still, and will probably always, stand that ban evading = you're out and no appeal of any kind
<LjL> but *shrug* that's just me
<ompaul>  Hobbsee fire up xchat and hit them with lart
<Hobbsee> ompaul: where freenode staffers are unavailable.
<somerville32> 1. From the sounds of the e-mail, it is against their TOS to send obscene content - not the http server. 2. When do we decide if an appeal is allowed or not? I just don't see a fair way to determine when and/or if. Besides, if it is _clear_ that the user deserves it, the appeal should be rather quick 3. I think Hawkwind brought that "appeal" time issue up only because of prior incidents.
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: Then I say first return, send them a /msg explaining that ban evasion is bad, and they are welcome to come back in an hour.  If they continue after that, lay on the smackdown.
<ompaul> Hobbsee, in that event queue it 
<Hobbsee> ompaul: queue?
<apokryphos> I think any apoint about the appeal being handled badly is absolutely ridiculous
<tonyyarusso> Ideally, send them the /msg _before_ they have a chance to come back evading
<apokryphos> we heard him out, he was very abusive, he was banned
<ompaul> Hobbsee, set it up as a message 
<ompaul> Hobbsee, for your local favorite freenoder 
<LjL> somerville32: 1) i have no idea 2) i think perhaps if three ops say "no, you were rightfully banned, shut up", if the user still whines, quiet them and be done 3) maybe, but he was saying this about *this* incident it seemed to me
<tonyyarusso> apokryphos: I agree personally.  But, wasn't there, so would rather look at it systemically than individually, for my purposes at least.
<ompaul> Hobbsee, at this stage you must know a couple of them
<apokryphos> what happened after that we might be able to discuss, for sure. But he had a fair appeal (regardless of whether he deserved one), and he was abrasive
<apokryphos> I'm also not all for a systematic process for everything
<somerville32> LjL: It is hard to have time appreciation from reading logs. TBH, I think that is a non-issue anyhow.
<Hobbsee> ompaul: ah right.
<apokryphos> we are operators (humans), hence we use judgement
* Hobbsee --> afk
<LjL> though really, *sigh*, we shouldn't have a *rule* to decide when an appeal's an appeal... it really should be obvious when someone is *that* abusive. but ok i'm living in my own world.
<ompaul> apokryphos, did you get that on news at 11 ;-) cos you are right
<somerville32> And I think your second point really hightlights a major issue - some of our attitudes towards users.
<Hobbsee> somerville32: i think you should be in #ubuntu and have ops in there for a while.
<apokryphos> ompaul: 8)
<somerville32> Abusive user or non-abusive user, we must be professional and respectful at all times.
<apokryphos> somerville32: so you agree that there is nothing contentious to the original appeal process?
<LjL> professional, yeah, respectful, well yeah, though we don't have to treat them with golden gloves... *but* it doesn't mean you deserve more than 10 seconds of appeal *no matter what* you have done
<somerville32> ...
<LjL> if you're like the guy i tried for a while to give you a bantracker pointer too, do you deserve more than 10 seconds of my attention? no, really, no
<apokryphos> also just read your comment about the CC now, somerville32
<somerville32> The appeal process really doesn't exist
<LjL> and that will never change with me
<somerville32> People come in here and complain
<somerville32> and nobody is going to reverse anything
<somerville32> Infact, more people just get upset
<apokryphos> we don't have to unban people for the sake of them appealing
<apokryphos> which is what you seem to be suggesting
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: Do you think my idea of an hour to cool down and discuss privately before that step would help that fact?
<tonyyarusso> apokryphos: +1
<LjL> that's ompaul's idea but anyway :P
<ompaul> LjL, if it works it is in the public domain
<apokryphos> somerville32: now, unless you're going to have weight in your point, you're going to have to actually demonstrate that there's something wrong in the appeal process
<apokryphos> which consists of someone's ban not being reversed when it should have been
<PriceChild> I like tonyyarusso's idea, but until that hour is over I feel all ops should be seen to publically support the banning op
<apokryphos> s/unless/if/
<LjL> PriceChild++
<PriceChild> (well ompauls)
<somerville32> apokryphos, The issue is more complex then that.
<apokryphos> a lot of these ideas are good, and we said we'd be a team but I'm not really seeing that
<LjL> support *if asked*, of course, you don't *have* to brag around and say "hey, look what a beautiful ban LjL did" ;-P
<ompaul> somerville32, I think you don't understand the position you are putting an op in
<ompaul> have they no right to support?
<tonyyarusso> PriceChild: I'd rather not see them at all.  As in user walks in, says hey, one op says "We'll be happy to review in an hour's time, but not before then.  See you in a bit?"  And go back to idling.
<tonyyarusso> LjL: haha
<somerville32> ompaul, I'm not sure what context you're speaking in.
<LjL> ompaul: sure they do, i'm just saying, for the sake of avoiding ambiguity, that if you don't like a ban, you're not *required* to lie and say you do. you can keep silent - for that one hour at least
* tonyyarusso made that exact point in our meeting before
<somerville32> We're kind of offtopic
<ompaul> somerville32, no we are on topic
<apokryphos> we're not
<somerville32> Since we waited more then 1 hour before addressing the issue
<apokryphos> anyhow, I'm off to bed
<PriceChild> tonyyarusso, but do you think things should be handled immediately?
<LjL> somerville32: perhaps we waited too long, this time
<gnomefreak> member cloaks cant be klined?
<ompaul> gnomefreak, but they can be lost
<gnomefreak> well i mean like everyone else?
<LjL> one day is probably too long, the involved ops will have gone away, and talking with *other* ops will only get them more angry ("talking behind their shoulders")
<PriceChild> tonyyarusso, In the vast majority of cases I believe that the ops should all pull together as a team... temporary bans are nothing...
<LjL> so really, there's probably a timing that is best. i don't know if an hour is best, but probably a day's too long
<gnomefreak> ompaul: that i found out by watching. but to join a channel with autokline i can just reconnect
* gnomefreak likes that. didnt know that :)
<tonyyarusso> PriceChild: I don't think we should do anything immediately.  In other words, any ban that is set stands for at least an hour.  What happens later can vary.  Most of the time I would expect an hour later it would be confirmed by another anyway, but I see little point in pinging everyone and getting them to say "I'll support that" in the meantime or whatever.  Am I making sense?
<PriceChild> tsmithe would like to request his ban to be removed from -offtopic
<somerville32> tsmithe was baned from -offtopic?
<PriceChild> tonyyarusso, yeah completely
<tsmithe> for days
* ompaul thinks /me had something to do with that
<tsmithe> for the whole, venezuela thing
<tonyyarusso> tsmithe: aaah.  Has it happened before.
<tonyyarusso> ?
<tsmithe> nope
<tsmithe> well
<tsmithe> it?
<tonyyarusso> ompaul: I think I remember this.
* ompaul goes to check 
<tonyyarusso> tsmithe: Banning specifically.  You could mention any warnings also.
<PriceChild> tonyyarusso, I don't mean everyone should appear... I'm just saying that whoever deals with the person entering -ops should say "I am not going to go back on this staff member's decision" etc. The ban stays in place for at least an hour (or more) and I stand by the ops decision.
* gnomefreak never gets to ban tsmithe :(
<tsmithe> tonyyarusso, i don't think i've been banned much from there before... and i don't recall much about anything?
<tsmithe> gnomefreak, is that some kind of weird op privilege, banning me?
<tonyyarusso> PriceChild: Right, that can be part of their explanation.  I think I see what you're getting at now.
<tsmithe> :P
<gnomefreak> i think daniel is the only devel i have banned and it wasnt even him
<tsmithe> heh?
<PriceChild> tsmithe, you're our bitch
<tsmithe> PriceChild, i know! :(
* tsmithe hugs PriceChild
* PriceChild hugs tsmithe 
<tsmithe> yays!
<gnomefreak> tsmithe: someone was using daniel's nick (dh...) spammingone night
<tonyyarusso> tsmithe: reading
<tsmithe> gnomefreak, ahh k
<ompaul> tsmithe, you mention your trip again and you will be gone for a week
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: I remember that!
<tsmithe> ompaul, i won't; course not
<somerville32> Why can't he mention his trip?
<tsmithe> i think it counts as spammage
<ompaul> somerville32, he spams
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: He wants money for it
<tsmithe> somerville32 knows that :P
<somerville32> tsmithe: Spamming isn't nice :(
<tsmithe> i don't
<somerville32> tsmithe: Then why were you banned?
<tsmithe> it's not like i go in; hit and run style
<ompaul> somerville32, and tell me this - why don't you know this rather than ask us here - this is what we were saying all along 
<tsmithe> i'm not going to argue how it's not spam
<tsmithe> you're the ops here, not me
<tonyyarusso> tsmithe: Also, while we normally don't let behaviour in one channel influence decisions in another, I think PriceChild (?) said you did the same thing in the forums channel - behave there too please?
<tsmithe> tonyyarusso, of course
<ompaul> tsmithe, it is spam - very simply - I get to say that and understand that spammers go out of the channel with bans
<somerville32> ompaul: I'm not sure what you're saying. Are you asking a question?
<PriceChild> tsmithe, has learned his lesson about the spamming I've muted him enough in #ubuntuforums
* gnomefreak testing repos for packages for the last time tonight
<somerville32> Can you qualify "this"?
<PriceChild> and the -offtopic one
<ompaul> somerville32, ehh no, I am being retorical, you could hit the bug bot and see what he is being removed for 
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> he hasn't repeated in some time
<tonyyarusso> tsmithe: One suggestion that imo would make it less spamlike would be if you happen to be discussing the trip, and someone seems interested, invite them to your #tsmithe-venezuela channel, and post the link to your blog there rather than in these channels.
<somerville32> ompaul: It isn't working.
<PriceChild> I would like to vouch for him.... but then again i'm not an op in -offtopic
<tsmithe> tonyyarusso, good idea... that channel does sit a tad empty :P
<tonyyarusso> PriceChild: Thanks.
<ompaul> PriceChild, being banned tends to prevent it being repeated
<PriceChild> ompaul, indeed :) Its up to you
<tsmithe> ok... but you don't mind if i link to my blog not about the venezuela thing, right?
<tsmithe> as in a post i've made on it
* gnomefreak got up this morning -offtopic was quiet (not a person talking) for about an hour. found all the -offtopic chat going on in here 
<somerville32> ompaul: Capital punishment tends to stop repeaters too.
<LjL> somerville32: tried lately? it seems to be back to normal now for me
<somerville32> LjL: k
<tonyyarusso> tsmithe: As long as it's not pointing to a page regarding donations I think I'd be fine
<ompaul> somerville32, they get an appeal lasts years .. but does not happen 20 seconds after the judge says byeeeee
<mc44> tsmithe: and is low in regularity
<tsmithe> tonyyarusso, ok cool
<somerville32> ompaul: True ;] 
<somerville32> Welp, bbiab
<tsmithe> mc44, yes
* gnomefreak almost gave tsmithe  a way to get around it but im hushing now
<tsmithe> i actually think i wasn't "regular"... it was kinda sporadic 
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: well, they do, but they autoreconnect.  at least mine did
<tsmithe> it was definitely often, though
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: ty i didnt know that ;)
<tonyyarusso> tsmithe: All right - let's see how you do for a while, eh?  :)
* tsmithe hugs tonyyarusso
<tsmithe> of course
<gnomefreak> tsmithe: if you post to the blog is fine <hint> have the donations part on a different page a link on you blog page but shhhhh i didnt tell you that :)
<tsmithe> :)
<gnomefreak> oh and dont overly post it 
<tsmithe> i actually didn't expect any donations
<PriceChild> we're watching you tsmithe ;)
<tsmithe> but i've made 30 :)
<tsmithe> so i'm happy
* Mez waves
<gnomefreak> isnt that like 50 USD?
<tsmithe> yeah i guess
<tonyyarusso> Hi Mez 
<Mez> hi
<tsmithe> gnomefreak, i don't know what that means though
<Mez> I saw a few pings for me in here - sup ?
<gnomefreak> usd == us dollars
<tsmithe> i know
<gnomefreak> oh
<LjL> gnomefreak: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&q=%C2%A330+in+dollars&btnG=Search
<tsmithe> i just dunno how much that is
<somerville32> Mez: People aren't happy with how you handled the incident last night.
<tsmithe> a lot? a little?
<LjL> wow, a dollar's twice a pound now? wow.
<LjL> err i mean, the opposite
<gnomefreak> about 60 dollars not bad
<tonyyarusso> Mez: #1, a number of people weren't happy with your #asdfg redirect.  Other things also ensued.
<ompaul> tsmithe, please head off back to the other place this is not your average chat room - but I think you have gathered that already
<tsmithe> i have
<somerville32> Mez: Not to mention how you apparently tried to exploit his system, etc. etc.
<tsmithe> goodbye
<ompaul> or lurk happy in the corner
<LjL> oh Mez... hi. wait, actually i think that redirect of yours came up later, the heat started before anyone talked about that
<tsmithe> ompaul, happy as always :) happier than before, of course, though ;)
<Mez> tonyyarusso, - he didnt actually go in there- h e quit before I sent him that message
* ompaul looks at the cloak
<ompaul> clock even
<Mez> somerville32, apparently tried to - I said i could have if I wanted to but didnt
<somerville32> Mez: Your conduct was rather... despicable as an "representative" of the Op Team.
<somerville32> Hawkwind resigned over it
<Mez> somerville32, wtf?
<ompaul> somerville32, that is emotive 
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: Could we not "" that?  We _are_ representatives.
<somerville32> tonyyarusso, Every action we take represents the the IRC op team and Ubuntu at large.
<mc44> somerville32: also your characterisation of Hawkwind's resignation is inaccurate
<Hobbsee> Mez: read the logs.  somerville32's going on and on about hwo it's unacceptable, yet hasnt actually faced such a thing himself.  better take his comments with a grain of salt
<ompaul> somerville32, your use of english and mine differ hugely but that was uncalled for
<somerville32> Ok
<somerville32> You're right
* Mez reads logs
<somerville32> I'm angry right now
* gnomefreak states before i go to bed "Remember this channel is logged publicly please be professional during this topic
<somerville32> I'm going to walk away
<gnomefreak> oops end "
<Mez> Hawkwind resigned?
<Hobbsee> yeah
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: Agreed
<Mez> anyone give me an estimated start time (in UTC)
<ompaul> Mez, there were other issues afoot there
<somerville32> Yes, there were.
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: Chill for an hour then summarize points perhaps?
<tonyyarusso> Mez: a sec
<Hobbsee> Mez: just read from when you quit
<gnomefreak> night
<Hobbsee> er, went afk
<Hobbsee> night gnomefreak 
<tonyyarusso> Mez: 20:00 UTC
<Mez> oh
<Mez> wait
<Mez> so was i in here or not ?
<tonyyarusso> Mez: yes?
<Mez> ok I'm reading
<Mez> the fake the DMCA thing wasnt me...
<tonyyarusso> I have your last join at 16:43 UTC
<Mez> And I saw it as a joke aswell
<ompaul> @now utc
<Ubugtu> Current time in Etc/UTC: January 20 2007, 01:08:56 - Next meeting: Xubuntu in 13 hours 51 minutes
<Mez> who's around that knows a lil hhistory of the whole ops thing
<Mez> I need to find out some of a story
<tonyyarusso> Mez: You probably need to define "whole ops thing" for that question.
<LjL> Mez, i completely missed that happened yesterday, and i know little of the malt guy - but i suppose you can fill that in... i was here during just about the whole discussion, however
<Mez> I'm more on about an explanation of what happened to Amaranth 
<Mez> I dont know that, it was bought up in the convo I'm reading
<Mez> feel free to poke me
<Hobbsee> malt was decent in #ubuntu-offtopic usually, iirc
<Hobbsee> may have been drunk
<LjL> Mez: still i could have got much of it wrong. it started with whether you were right or not to call yourself a representative of the ubuntu irc operator team in that mail... and then it escalated sort of quickly
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: I'll grep
<LjL> uhm dunno about Amaranth, not anything recent anyway
<tonyyarusso> LjL: means a while back
<LjL> well, i don't believe i'm the best one to give an explanation of that
<Mez> LjL, well what should I have called myself...
<Mez> as an op, surely I am a representative
<LjL> Mez, i agree
<Mez> plus it had been discussed in IRC about 1 mneptok calling them
<Mez> and 2) me emailing them
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: I can confirm that first statement.
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: Up until yesterday
<LjL> Mez, that's not really the issue, it's just how it started. anyway no use arguing with me about it, since i agree
<Mez> when I rang them after he started join flooding the network, they asked if I was "from oo bun two"
<LjL> the one thing i do disagree with (i haven't really read the logs, so maybe there are others, but i can't say) was that redirecting to klining channel business
* tonyyarusso seconds that one strongly
<LjL> while i can understand it, it was far from a good idea i'm afraid
* Mez bangs head on wall
<Amaranth> ?
<Amaranth> i missed something
<somerville32> What happened to you for your misconduct is being used in comparison to Mez's misconduct and how things should be dealt with.
<tonyyarusso> Amaranth: And most of us (?) don't know what it was.
<Amaranth> You mean what did I do to get in such trouble?
<tonyyarusso> yeah
<somerville32> He was mouthy in a non-ubuntu channel
<tonyyarusso> Whether it's a valid comparison or not I don't know.  Whether you want to explain is up to you.
<Amaranth> somerville32: The insults were mutual. :)
<Amaranth> But yeah
<somerville32> It isn't a direct comparison
<Mez> somerville32, seems to to me
<Amaranth> Wow, what did I miss?
* somerville32 doesn't have the energy to recap.
<jenda> Mez: just FIY, #asdfg doesn't do anything.
<Mez> jenda: lol
<somerville32> jenda: That wasn't the channel he attempted to get him to join
<Mez> somerville32, actually, it was
<jenda> somerville32: incorrect - I'm quite sure it was.
<somerville32> Maybe it was
<somerville32> but I'm pretty sure that isn't what he reported here
<jenda> While it may have been a kill channel some time in the past, it's certainly not now, nor has been for some time... besides, kill channels don't exist.
<jenda> somerville32: check the logs, yes it is.
<Amaranth> jenda: kill channels don't exist, eh? "ignore the man behind the curtain"? :)
<jenda> When we're at war with Oceania, we've always been at war with Oceania.
<Mez> jenda, the night club down the road from me ?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<jenda> Mez: you lost me :)
<Mez> Oceania = a night club down the road from me
<somerville32> jenda: Sorry, you're right
<Amaranth> So why exactly was someone being compared to me as if I'm the example of a horrible person? :)
<somerville32> For some reason I thought it was #asdfdf
<somerville32> or
<somerville32> #asdfgfg
<jenda> np :)
<somerville32> or something like that
<jenda> that was his nick.
<Mez> Amaranth, cause I'm evil ;)
<somerville32> Amaranth, No. 
<Amaranth> Mez: awesome, wanna join my secret club?
<Amaranth> oops
<Amaranth> everyone, press /clear
<Mez> Amaranth, you mean #ubuntu-evil ? I've been idling in there for months
<Amaranth> shh!
<Amaranth> btw, did you see what i said about django and mod_python?
<Mez> Amaranth, nope
<Amaranth> Turns out I don't need mod_python because when you use django with mod_python you have to restart the server whenever you change the code
<Amaranth> so i'm going the fastcgi route
<Mez> Amaranth, ew
<Amaranth> yeah
<Mez> but Amaranth technically you can restart it - just make a subdomain and change somehting abut it
<Mez> that restarts the server ;)
<Amaranth> evil
<Mez> well it's got to really
<Amaranth> anyway...
<Mez> fastcgi?
<Amaranth> Please don't use what happened to me as some sort of precedent, I still think it was excessive.
<Amaranth> Mez: what about it?
<Mez> use PHP :P
<Mez> it's easier
<Amaranth> meh
<Amaranth> the idea is supposed to be that you use their really kickass built-in testing server then when you finish the project you upload it to the production site
<Amaranth> and you don't change anything in production until you've gotten all your changes done with the testing server and made sure it's all working
<Mez> lol
<Amaranth> it's meant for huge websites
<Amaranth> i guess one of the sites the creators run got farked and he didn't even notice until the site admin asked him why they got 3 million extra hits in one day
<Mez> lol
<Mez> ARGH
<Amaranth> oh, and one of the developers is a guy i knew on the sitepoint forums back when he was learning python :)
<Mez> -offtopic looks like a spam bot attack
<Mez> but it's just people with _'s iun their nich
<Mez> it hurts my eyes
<Mez> Seveas, can you poke me at some time you have a lil spare time to help me out
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v effie_jayx]  by ChanServ
<LjL> i'm leaving. if ubotwo is a nuisance, poke nalioth (or just ban)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
* Mez sighs
* nalioth pokes Mez with a cattle prod for a deeper exhalation
<Mez> ooh :D
<Mez> fun
<Mez> since when has bans.cgi been open to public?
<DBO> for a bit
<nalioth> since we had a feel-good pity party a while back
* Mez doesnt know if he has proper access to i
<nalioth> Mez: you do.
<nalioth> use your LP ID
<Mez> nalioth, I'm apparently logged in anyways
<Mez> Logged in as: Martin Meredith
<nalioth> well, see? silly man
<DBO> I used to date a gal named Meredith
<Mez> DBO, wasnt me
<DBO> I dont think you're a gal
<Mez> good
<Mez> a lot eoe people do
<DBO> ...in IRC or real life?
<Mez> both :P
<DBO> walk around without pants for a couple days
<DBO> that will clear it up
<Mez> lol
<Mez> i do amnyways
<Mez> (at home)
<Mez> though not currently :P
* Mez gets nekkd
<tonyyarusso> aaaaack
<tonyyarusso> DBO: Don't tempt him
<DBO> thank you tonyyarusso 
<DBO> I didnt mean to
<DBO> I mean
<DBO> he doesnt live near me
<DBO> so if he does it in public
<Mez> tonyyarusso, well- Jemma's arriving in like ..... 4 hours :D
<DBO> hopefully it will merely make for good TV
<Mez> DBO: be glad you didnt see some of the staff party antics
<tonyyarusso> Jemma?
<Mez> where I managed to ge my current gf (Jemma)
<tonyyarusso> ah
<DBO> I cant figure out if thats a male or female name
<DBO> oh female
<Mez> she finishes work in 3 hrs :D
<DBO> Mez, you dont need to whack users for saying shit so much
<DBO> especially when they arent using it in a particularly offensive manner
<Mez> DBO I didnt whack, it was a friendly reminder
<DBO> i know
<tonyyarusso> Which channel are we talking about?
<Mez> -ot
<DBO> #ubuntu-offtopic
<tonyyarusso> okay
<tonyyarusso> #ubuntu could use the opposite advice, imo
<DBO> a little more lax there goes a long way to keeping those with authority issues in line
<tonyyarusso> true
<DBO> i know its counter intuitive
<Mez> this is sooo gonna crash anytime soon
* somerville32 doesn't even join u-offtopic anymore :(
<Mez> somerville32, done blame ya
<DBO> i try to talk less and less and just watch now days
<DBO> its dangerous to be an op...
<somerville32> Especially in that channel, lol
<DBO> its a hate magnet
* Mez whistles
<Mez> ubotwo broken?
<tonyyarusso> I think I've managed to stay mostly unhated.  Mostly.
* Mez just opped DBO
<nalioth> Mez: no, ubotu is, though
<nalioth> er, was
* nalioth can't keep up
<Mez> nicely done DBO
<DBO> thanks
<mneptok> tonyyarusso: fuck you, asshole. undo my ban. op me. you're unfair. you play favorites. etc etc. ad infinitum. yadda.
<Mez> mneptok, wtf?
<DBO> hes hating tonyyarusso 
<DBO> you must try to understand mneptok 
<DBO> he never takes his tongue out of his cheek
<mneptok> i don't want him to feel uninitiated
<tonyyarusso> lol...literally
<DBO> thats what the "Super Goat Felcher 4000" is for
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: I think that was my log of that one dude...H something?  hold on
* somerville32 hugs mneptok.
<somerville32> Did you insult me in front of Mark yet?! :)
<mneptok> DBO: uhhh ... you mean you're supposed to harness the SGF4k to *someone else*?!
<DBO> mneptok, well in your case I spose we could loan it to you for the weekend
<mneptok> excose me while i dismount
<DBO> but we have new recruits in monday
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: http://yarusso.no-ip.org/KillerDemon.log
<DBO> his link gives a 40
<DBO> 4
<tonyyarusso> again????
* tonyyarusso tears hair out
<Mez> hmm
<tonyyarusso> Does not...
<DBO> no
<DBO> the one in the log
<DBO> not yours
<tonyyarusso> ah
<tonyyarusso> it did at the time
<DBO> I wanted to see the picture of the soulless users girlfriend
<Mez> DBO: nalioth's gf ?
<mneptok> tonyyarusso: wow, you really pleeted against that guy ;)
<somerville32> http://only-me-amber.almere4you.nl/img/6/5744/1717914.jpg
<somerville32> error 404
<tonyyarusso> pleeted?
<mneptok> pleeted.
<DBO> tonyyarusso, he looks like a fun guy to party with
<mneptok> 00:46 <KillerDemon> i am used that even in the politic they can pleet against gays or muslims of whatever
<tonyyarusso> DBO: only with lots of alcohol
<DBO> and a 3rd story window
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: ah
<tonyyarusso> DBO: right
<mneptok> ;)
<tonyyarusso> Or concrete shoes and a river out back
<Madpilot> too political for -offtopic, but I have to share this brilliance: http://scrapsofcrap.com/bush-speech-early-draft/
<DBO> tonyyarusso, just make sure not to give him red bull
<DBO> it gives you wings
<somerville32> I got something cool to share too!
<somerville32> I got this tablet in my toilet that makes the colour blue
* DBO hopes its beer
<somerville32> to clean it or something
<somerville32> But when I pee into it, it turns green!
<DBO> O.o
<DBO> you are so weird
<mneptok> somerville32: what flavor is it?
* somerville32 hasn't tasted.
<mneptok> fucking Amish.
<somerville32> But I imagine blue-raspberry
<DBO> mneptok, obviously its "cool blue koolaid" before peeing and "watermelon" after
<somerville32> That could work
<mneptok> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wX3PrOYILhw
<somerville32> Sorry
<somerville32> No sound
<DBO> hahaha
<DBO> the T1000 of corporations
<DBO> no matter how many pieces you break it into, it always comes back together
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<somerville32> @now Amsterdam
<Ubugtu> Current time in Europe/Amsterdam: January 20 2007, 06:43:43 - Next meeting: Xubuntu in 9 hours 16 minutes
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
<Madpilot> hmm... distro-tester in #ubuntu - trolling or not?
<mneptok> he wants attention, but i don't think he's trolling to get it. just being ... you know ...
<mneptok> *shrug*
<tonyyarusso> maybe.  More likely clueless and needs to be informed.
<somerville32> My face hurts :(
<tonyyarusso> why?
<somerville32> Oh you know, the usual reasons
<tonyyarusso> running into doors again?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
<Mez>  DBO, you ok there
<DBO> yes
<DBO> just had some gtk issues
<Mez> xchat ? :P
<DBO> ...yes =P
<DBO> but it was my fault
<DBO> I had been playing with gtk to add transparency
<Mez> play with qt it's more fun
<DBO> and C++
<DBO> ewww
<Mez> er
<Mez> just an FYI:
<Mez> <LucianSolaris> dood, check out the videos on one of my new sites: http://www.sdillegalactivists.com
<Mez> is what that kick was for
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<DBO> I prefer to kick forward them to ##windows
<Mez> DBO lol
<Hobbsee> hey all
<Hobbsee> anything blown up yet?
* Mez glomps Sarah
<DBO> Hobbsee, nothing major
<Hobbsee> heya Mez :)
<Mez> :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Mez> I scRED HER AWAY
<Mez> gah
<tonyyarusso> Mez: did someone ask?
<tonyyarusso> Mez: oh, nvm
<tonyyarusso> Mez: I got the same guy in #ubuntu
<Mez> tonyyarusso, ?
<tonyyarusso> Mez: I didn't realize he went to offtopic too - I thought you were talking about my kick.
<Mez> oh i didnt see that one :D
<Mez> just saw -ot
<Hobbsee> Mez: heh.  no you didnt
<tonyyarusso> lol...I have my own host on my hilights from bans...
<Mez> Hobbsee, didnt what ?
<Hobbsee> Mez: scaring me away
<Mez> ah
<tonyyarusso> Anyone know perl?
<Mez> tonyyarusso, yo
<tonyyarusso> Mez: I may hit you up sometime when I delve into futzing with irssi scripts more.
<Mez> kk
<somerville32> Doesn't irssi support python scripting?
<Mez> perl ftw
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: Not yet, afaik.  I think it was/is a SoC project though.
<somerville32> Most interesting.
<somerville32> I should apply for a SoC
* Mez doesnt think he's good enough to apply
<Mez> or I would
<Hobbsee> a thought occurs.  what would happen if we undid the bans after 24 hours, which allows people to become sober again?
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: Hrm?  don't we already?
<tonyyarusso> actually, I probably have some outstanding since the bantracker's been funny...
<Hobbsee> in -ops?  not that i know of
<tonyyarusso> oh, in -ops
<tonyyarusso> Not very many here
<tonyyarusso> Ubugtu: calc 68000 / 60 / 60
<Ubugtu> 18.8888888889
<tonyyarusso> The bulk of which are under that time limit.
<tonyyarusso> Looks like all but one.
<somerville32> Hmm.. apokryphos banned a Canadian :(
<somerville32> And it looks like afterdeath will be banned until the end of time, lol
<Mez> somerville32, so ?
<Mez> unless he banned him for being canadian ?
<somerville32> Mez: lol, I was joking. :P
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Mez bans himself for being english
<somerville32> @now atlantic
<Ubugtu> Current time in Canada/Atlantic: January 20 2007, 03:46:00 - Next meeting: Xubuntu in 7 hours 13 minutes
* somerville32 rubs his eyes tiredly.
<somerville32> Hobbsee, How was the whole AU conference?
<Hobbsee> somerville32: open day was good - i didnt go to the rest
<tonyyarusso> yep, here's an overdue one
<Mez> Hobbsee, you were at LCA 
<Mez> ?
<tonyyarusso> I don't feel as much need to remove dee cee cee exploiters' bans for a while - thoughts?
<Hobbsee> Mez: open day yeah
<somerville32> tonyyarusso, They are usually bots.
<Mez> you shoulda gone to the rest of LCA
<Mez> and annoyed jono/keybuk
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: true
<somerville32> omgz, I got mentioned on Planet Ubuntu
* somerville32 faints.
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: 'cept the one that sat there _lurking_ until I deopped, then did it.
* somerville32 is a supa-star now.
<somerville32> tonyyarusso, Yeah, some of just trolls, lol
<somerville32> *are
<tonyyarusso> meh, I'll get them later.
<Mez> somerville32, what did you do 
<somerville32> "So yesterday while making some jokes towards Cody Sommerville and Martin Meredith on writing a program to fix it, they said..."
<somerville32> He spelt my last name wrong though :(
<Mez> ahg lol
<tonyyarusso> I don't see this post...
<Mez> http://blog.nixternal.com/2007.01.19/2-mice-are-not-better-than-1/
<somerville32> I almost missed it myself
<tonyyarusso> ah, that's why.
<tonyyarusso> b/c I searched your name *right* :)
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> Cheater
<tonyyarusso> I _love_ the cartoons post
<somerville32> Yeah, it is pretty funny :)
<somerville32> Maybe I should start a Ubuntu blog
<tonyyarusso> owwww
* tonyyarusso 's joints hurt
<somerville32> Getting old?
<tonyyarusso> yep - the ancient 20
<somerville32> Know what I noticed?
<tonyyarusso> what?
<somerville32> Scott's interview on Behind Ubuntu is not linked from the list on the right or on the interview page
<Mez> hjmm my FF keeps crashing
<DBO> Mez, does it crash when loading the file chooser dialog?
<Mez> DBO nope when hitting back
<DBO> fun
<somerville32> Hobbsee, Can I ask you a question?
<Hobbsee> somerville32: sure
<tonyyarusso> (What is the airspeed velocity of a flying swallow?)
<somerville32> Hobbsee, Who do you think is the hottest Ubuntu core-dev? 
<tonyyarusso> . . . .
<tonyyarusso> Did that just happen?
<somerville32> It seemed like a good question at the time :/
<Hobbsee> uh.....
<Mez> hmm
<Hobbsee> i'm told to say keybuk.
<Mez> Easter eggs
<Mez> godamn
<Mez> Hobbsee, by who ?
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: You're "told to"?  By?
<Hobbsee> by kgoetz
* Hobbsee isnt answering
<Mez> Hobbsee, have you been playing with keybuk ?
<Mez> you do know his bf will get annoyed
<Hobbsee> Mez: no way!
<Mez> though I agree....
<Mez> Keybuk is quite hot ;)
<somerville32> Yeah, I have to agree too
<Mez> so is infinity
<Mez> but this is going back to UBZ :P
<somerville32> Meh
<Mez> (though I've seen scott more recently)
<Mez> oh my god
<somerville32> Omgz, whatz!?
<Mez> I forgot I was an admin at the Easter Egg Archive
<somerville32> Cool :)
<somerville32> tonyyarusso, Who do you think is the hottest core-dev?
<somerville32> Mez: Do you know Scott personally?
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: I've never met any of them.  The only people I've seen are Myles Braithwaite, Andrew Hunter, the guy who runs linuxcaffe, Seneca Cunningham, and SpacePuppy.
<Mez> somerville32, I've met him a few times at different things, he's in the same LUG of me
<somerville32> Mez: Does he refer to himself as "smee"?
<Jucato> <Mez> you do know his bf will get annoyed <-- ??
<Mez> LMAO
<Mez> Jucato, Keybuk = homosexual
<Jucato> oh...
<somerville32> duh
* Jucato shuts up...
<Mez> and is in a long term relationship atm I believe
<somerville32> How long?
<Mez> about a year now I think
<Mez> But that I dont know
<Mez> lol
<Mez> I havent seen him in a while
<Mez> and I dont really track his love life to be honest
<somerville32> lol
<Mez> his bf look scared out of his wits at LRL though
<tonyyarusso> LRL?
<somerville32> Do you know who the guy on the right is? http://www.netsplit.com/events/2002/birmingham-pride/birmingham-pride-008.jpg
<somerville32> Here is another picture if needed: http://www.netsplit.com/events/2002/birmingham-pride/birmingham-pride-010.jpg
<Mez> looks familiat
<Mez> I know who the guy on the far left in the second picture is
<Hobbsee> somerville32: i saw scott at teh open day, didnt say hello
<somerville32> Mez: The guy with a bottle in his mouth?
<Mez> further left
<somerville32> The guy looking shifty, leaning against the wall?
<Mez> yup
<Mez> old housemate of mine
<Mez> lol
<somerville32> lol
<Mez> popping to see if showps are open
<somerville32> Small world
<Mez> http://www.netsplit.com/events/2005/lugradio-live/lugradio-live-002.jpg
<Mez> I was just out of frame in that shot
<Mez> somerville32, I live in the same city as Scott
<somerville32> Most interesting
<somerville32> Hobbsee, What was he doing?
<Hobbsee> somerville32: talking to jono
* somerville32 sighs sadly.
<somerville32> I'm so going to the next UDS - even if I have to swim.
<Hobbsee> why, what were you hoping for, somerville32?
<Hobbsee> note to self:  get a passport
<somerville32> Hobbsee, Nothing. I'm just amazed by this whole existence.
<tonyyarusso> I'd like to go to a UDS, but a) have no way to pay for it, and b) have no idea what I'd do there other than look around in a mix of wonderment and confusion
<Hobbsee> somerville32: how so?
* Hobbsee would need sponsorship
<somerville32> Hobbsee, It is so... surreal.
<tonyyarusso> So, if anyone wants to pay my ticket and hold my hand, I'm in!
<somerville32> I'm going to try for sponsorship this UDS or the next one.
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: i'm sure the people arent *that* scary
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: No no, not the people - the topics.
<tonyyarusso> I don't know much about that really hard-core low-level stuff.
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: more crack on the forums, i woudlnt worry
<tonyyarusso> hehe
* Hobbsee votes we have another game of teg sometime
<tonyyarusso> 'k, fine.  Just a) then.
<tonyyarusso> Oh, and time, depending when it is.
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: you mean you havent seen http://www.desktoplinux.com/news/NS4611592451.html ?
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: I did - and the same day had a user in #ubuntu with problems b/c of it :)
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: why am i not surprised...
<Mez> Hobbsee, I hope to see you at  a UDS
<Mez> or at least LUGRadio Live
<tonyyarusso> How does sponsoring people for UDS work anyway?
<somerville32> Mez: Do you hope to see... me? 
<somerville32> tonyyarusso, You put your name on the wiki page and cross your fingers?
<Hobbsee> Mez: UDS, more likely
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: oh dear
<Mez> somerville32, maybe not :P I only met you today and you a) bitched at me b) quized me about scott
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: you have to do the UDS gauntlet
<tonyyarusso> Then I'd need, like, a reason.
<tonyyarusso> a core-dev jousts you?
<Hobbsee> yup
<somerville32> Mez: But I love you now! We're like... best friends!
<Hobbsee> oookay?
<Mez> tonyyarusso, it's not that bad... back at UBZ - I got sponsored to go - it was an amazing experience
<Mez> I was just getting into it
<Mez> It was just after I'd become a MOTU
<tonyyarusso> Mez: link me to how it works?
<tonyyarusso> ah
<Mez> thttps://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperSummitMountainView/Sponsorship
<somerville32> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperSummitMountainView/Sponsorship
<Mez> tonyyarusso, I didnt  know about it
<Mez> I'd been away for a weekj
<tonyyarusso> Mez: cool.  So if you're accepted, is it everything included, or?
<Mez> I got back and came on IRC,
<Mez> tonyyarusso, for me, it was flights, accom, brakfast lunch, plus re-imbursement of up to $50CAD/day for evening meal
<tonyyarusso> wow
<Mez> I think I spent a total of $50 on evening meals in the week
<Mez> I spent a LOT in the bar though
<Mez> though I won all that and more back when jblack and I went to the casino
<Mez> grr
<somerville32> Mez: Why Canadian dollars?
<Hobbsee> Mez: wow, really?
<Mez> somerville32, It was in canada
<Mez> Hobbsee, which bit ?
<somerville32> Oh, right right
<Hobbsee> [19:28]  <Mez> tonyyarusso, for me, it was flights, accom, brakfast lunch, plus re-imbursement of up to $50CAD/day for evening meal
<Hobbsee> Mez: do you really get all that?
<Mez> I think it was $50 a day
<Mez> the rest of it definately
<Mez> lemme check
<Hobbsee> as in, the reimbursement/dinner stuff
<Mez> breakfast and dinner was in the hotel restaurant
<Hobbsee> yep
<tonyyarusso> So, the things I do (currently lots of IRC, marketing/UWN, bits and pieces of wiki, and theoretically -classroom) - are those UDS-relevant, or is it pretty much coding?
<Hobbsee> so there's not that much cost while you're over there?
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: well, it's spec stuff
<Hobbsee> iirc
<tonyyarusso> While I'm mentioning classroom, hit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom/Ideas for me please and add some so I can draw up a 2007 schedule.
<Mez> Hobbsee, all costs pretty much covered except for alcohol
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: I wrote a spec in full, and have 3 or 4 more that are basic but need a drafting, but the full one was rejected for Mountain View :(
<Hobbsee> heh.  well i wont be having any/much of that
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: :( what was it?
<Mez> Hobbsee, why not ?
<Mez> Serisouly though
<Hobbsee> Mez: not into drinking much.  and i have to drive most of the time
<Mez> It wa kkinda scary when I realised after I'd spent half my time playing cards with the ex DPL
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/~tonyyarusso/+specs, the gaim one.
* Hobbsee doesnt like the text
<Hobbsee> s/text/taste/
* Hobbsee resets brain
<Mez> Hobbsee, alcopops :D
<Mez> and there was something gorgeous that Jane Weidemann smuggled into the bar while playing Mao
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> yay mao!!!
<tonyyarusso> mao is weird...
<Mez> tonyyarusso, mao rocks!
<Mez> but i didnt realise Iain was the Ex DPL :P
<Mez> lol
<tonyyarusso> It's okay, dunno that I'd get that excited.
<tonyyarusso> Iain?
<Mez> iwj
<Mez> sorry - Ian :D
* tonyyarusso waits to hear what people think of his spec ideas
<Mez> Yeah it was freaky being away for a wekk, coming on IRC and having Mark say "Mez: See you in Montral!
<Mez> lol
<tonyyarusso> haha
<Mez> that was before i got
<Mez> http://rafb.net/p/a9SgF796.html
<Mez> it's cool though
<Mez> tis where I met ajmitch :D
<Mez> (and lent him money when his bag got stolen)
<Mez> first thing I did though
<Mez> not knowing anyone, trying to find a place to sit
<tonyyarusso> Mez: I love the C++ hilighting
<Mez> sat down at a space that looked like it was free
<Mez> not realising it was the table with mdz, elmo etc etc
<Mez> lmao :D
<Mez> I got some strange looks
<tonyyarusso> Mark's reserved seat?
<Mez> tonyyarusso, quite possibly
<tonyyarusso> lol
<tonyyarusso> I'd totally do something like that
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> Thats amazing.
<somerville32> Mez: You should write a book.
<Mez> tonyyarusso, that was the second day :D
<Mez> I'd arrived late cause I forgot my passport :P
<Mez> lucky BA :D
<Hobbsee> Mez: haha
<tonyyarusso> I think I might faint if I sat down at that table and then they all introduced themselves at once though ;)
<Mez> lucky BA saved my ass on that one *:D
<Mez> tonyyarusso, they did all introduce themselcves
<Mez> it was like "and you are"
<Mez> "oh, I'm mez"
<tonyyarusso> hehe
<tonyyarusso> "who?"
<Mez> "ell, I'm matt, mdz, this is James, elmo"
<Mez> s/ell/well
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> "oops, bye now!"
<Mez> tonyyarusso, at that time backports were just starting so I was in contact with them a lot
<tonyyarusso> ah, ok
<tonyyarusso> still
<Mez> Hobbsee, actually - I did stay a lil - then found another table
<tonyyarusso> That must have been priceless
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Mez> and then met \sh and siretart
<Mez> tonyyarusso, it was :D
<Mez> if only I hadnt forgot my passport
<somerville32> tonyyarusso, Classroom/Ideas updated.
<Mez> I woulda been there a day earlier and met people
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: Yay
<Mez> they put me in a room with a Gnome Developer too :D
<Mez> that was a fun argument on the first night
<Mez> ewell, more of an "urgh, you use KDE? urgh, you use gnome?"
<Mez> and somerville32 haha - I am in the process of writing a book
<somerville32> Mez: About?
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: Some of those are similar to OpenWeek - We'll put those off to add some space (and maybe even the next one!), and take the non-dups.  Looks good
<Mez> Computer Security - most aspects (thiugh linux based)
<somerville32> Most interesting
<Mez> tonyyarusso, did we ever get transcripts for the GPG session ?
<tonyyarusso> Who is Brandon Sussman?
<tonyyarusso> Mez: Yes!
<tonyyarusso> It's awesome!
<tonyyarusso> And only took me like three weeks....
<Mez> lol
<tonyyarusso> Mez: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts#head-b787da88ea1f9d431c1649d8cfaac71824eb4563
<Mez> tonyyarusso, you did that session ?
<Mez> i forgot that :D
<tonyyarusso> Mez: Yeah - don't you remember?
<Mez> it was a while back
* somerville32 gives Ubuntu a great big hug.
<tonyyarusso> That was the one where our scheduled instructor was a no-show, so nalioth asked me to do it, on like three hours notice :P
<somerville32> http://flickr.com/photos/41128780@N00/296374591/ <-- Amazing.
<Mez> tonyyarusso, lol :D lucky i was there to jelp too :D
<Mez> lol
<Mez> somerville32, Macslow is an uber dude
<Mez> great conversationalist :D
<tonyyarusso> Much love, Mom ?  nice
<somerville32> What is Leslie's irc nick?
<Mez> <+tonyyarusso> Much love, Mom ?  nice ?????
<Mez> oh
<Mez> lol
<Mez> somerville32, Leslie ?
<somerville32> Let me find a photo... http://flickr.com/photos/sfllaw/296256275/
<somerville32> http://flickr.com/photos/sfllaw/293489921/
<Mez> hahaha
<Mez> Google Leslie ?
<tonyyarusso> http://digg.com/hardware/Microsoft_I_m_going_to_send_you_the_biggest_damn_box_you_ve_ever_seen anyone?
<Mez> lol
<Mez> somerville32, i know her IRC nick
<Mez> but i'm keeping it to myself
<Mez> :D
* Mez steals Hobsee's little stick
<somerville32> Wait a sec...
<somerville32> He is asking for donations to buy one big-ass box to send his xbox in?
<tonyyarusso> yep
<somerville32> Read the log
<somerville32> He was just trying to get something out of the situation
<tonyyarusso> Yeah, he's a bit of a moron, but I still find the picture of a shipping container showing up in Redmond hilarious.
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: You never commented on my spec(s) :(
* Mez dances to "Tricky"
<tonyyarusso> nooooooooo
<tonyyarusso> Now I'll never know
<somerville32> :(
<Mez> ama
<Mez> grr
<somerville32> http://www.ubuntu.com/news/CanonicalInLinuxMagsTop20
<somerville32> ""2007 is an important year us..."
<tonyyarusso> uh oh
<tonyyarusso> copyedit!
* Mez goes and plays with suicidegirls.com
<somerville32> http://suicidegirls.com/members/Clarcius/ <-- Guy or girl?
<Mez> they're all girls
<Mez> oh
<Mez> member
<Mez> guy
<Mez> http://suicidegirls.com/members/mez
* somerville32 closes that website.
* Mez pets somerville32 
<Mez> 3 of my exes are on there
* somerville32 adds suicidegirls.com to his disallowed group.
<somerville32> http://jasmine.19inch.net/~jr/away/2006-11-11-uds/100_0753.JPG <-- Interesting picture of dholbach
<Mez> thats Daniel for ya
<somerville32> We all know what he is looking at too
<Mez> somerville32, you;re giving me a headache
<somerville32> Oh?
<somerville32> Well... I suppose thats rather unfortunate : (
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<somerville32> Anyhow, It is 5:30 now and I need to go to work into work at 9
* Mez updates his WHOIs info and goes and watches friends
<somerville32> Followed by, what I'm sure will be an interesting Xubuntu meeting
<somerville32> #xubuntu [05:23]  <Tree> im stalking stork
<somerville32> 0_o
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> Mez: ah, you're English? You should join us in #ubuntu-uk ;-)
<apokryphos> why does nalioth keep disappearing!
<Mez> apokryphos, when did you find that out ?
<apokryphos> logs, a minute ago
<Mez> lol
* PriceChild is english too :)
<Mez> apokryphos, I take it you are too ?
<Mez> I hope I'll be seeing you two at LRL in may ?
<Mez> or even guadec?
<apokryphos> Greek, but I've lived in London for 12 years now
<apokryphos> dunno
<apokryphos> going to FOSDEM though :D
<Mez> LRL rocks ass though
<Mez> apokryphos, next time i'm in london - up for a meet/drink/keysigning?
<Mez> PriceChild, where in the UK? 
<apokryphos> sure
<PriceChild> York
<apokryphos> ah, York is quite nice
<apokryphos> nearly went to University there
<PriceChild> :)
* PriceChild is going to Uni there
<apokryphos> cool, what you studying?
<PriceChild> Maths
* Mez has no idea where york is in relation to him
<PriceChild> although I'm having huge second thoughts about switching to Maths & CompSci
<PriceChild> where're you Mez ?
<Mez> Brum
<PriceChild> Birmingham?
<Mez> yup
<apokryphos> nice, me too; but doing joint honours -- Maths and Phil
* PriceChild lives just outside Wolverhampton really
<Mez> PriceChild, when you';re not at uni
<Mez> or is that where york is ?
<apokryphos> York is quite far north
<PriceChild> York is in yorkshire :)
<Mez> PriceChild, so outside wolves when you're at home not uni ?
<PriceChild> Mez, http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&hl=en&q=york&ie=UTF8&z=7&ll=53.389881,-0.032959&spn=2.673364,11.074219&om=1&iwloc=addr
<PriceChild> Mez, indeedy
<Mez> PriceChild, you a member of WolvesLUG then ?
<PriceChild> No
<PriceChild> I didn't get into Linux till just over a year ago when I boarded in shropshire
<PriceChild> used to board 5 days a week away from home
* apokryphos has still never been to a LUG
<Mez> PriceChild, doesnt mean you cant be part :D
<PriceChild> So only spent like 10 weeks at home before I went to york
<PriceChild> hehe yeah
<Mez> apokryphos, I've bene to ONE lug meeting
<PriceChild> I've been to 2 York Lug's
<apokryphos> how was it?
<Mez> but lugs are mainly mailing lists
<apokryphos> I see
<Mez> apokryphos, It was keybuk doing a talk
<PriceChild> york do things quite often I was surprised
<tonyyarusso> I want all of my pages to look like http://yarusso.no-ip.org/cesa/template.html, just adding content in the box.  Can I import the table like I did some of the CSS, so they don't have to download that all the time?
<Mez> apokryphos, and jdub
<apokryphos> I might be staying in brussels with the warwick LUG guys, though, but that's because I know one of the guys through IRC
<Mez> tonyyarusso, not really
<tonyyarusso> Mez: dang
<Mez> apokryphos, come to SBrum for a lug meeting
<PriceChild> SBrum?
<apokryphos> tonyyarusso: sure, use php
<Mez> PriceChild, south birmingham
<tonyyarusso> apokryphos: And now you've exceeded my skills :)
<Mez> apokryphos, but that doesnt cache it client side :P
<Mez> tonyyarusso, <?php include("file"); ?>
<apokryphos> oh, caching
<apokryphos> tonyyarusso: it's very easy. And if you use php you can have your whole site in one page
<tonyyarusso> If I _knew_ php.
<tonyyarusso> I'm not going to learn it in a weekend.
<apokryphos> tonyyarusso: I don't know php, too :P
<Mez> tonyyarusso, <?php include("file"); ?>
<apokryphos> you don't have to know it
<Mez> rest of it can be html
<apokryphos> tonyyarusso: I can send you the index.php from my site, if you like, so you can see how it works
<tonyyarusso> apokryphos: sure
* Mez hides his mez@php.net email
<tonyyarusso> I'll think about it
<Mez> lmao
<Mez> the lug meeting i went to
<apokryphos> hehe
<Mez> # Thursday 19th August 2004 Jeff Waugh/Scott James Remnant on Planet and Canonical software
<apokryphos> tonyyarusso: http://francis.giannaros.org -- msg me your addy so I can send you the file?
<tonyyarusso> apokryphos: This nick @ ubuntu works fine
<Mez> hmm
* Mez is thinking of closing his mez@php.net email
<apokryphos> why?
<Mez> cause it only gets spam
<apokryphos> tonyyarusso: ok, sent
<tonyyarusso> cool
<apokryphos> as you can see, there's only about 4 lines of php
<PriceChild> hmm ubotu having fun again...
* PriceChild has been trying to use ubotu's code to help make a funky bot for beryl but its sooo hard :P
<Mez> btw - if you ever stummble across a spam comment on php.net
<Mez> poke me and i'll delete
<Mez> tonyyarusso, http://www.php.net/manual/en/tutorial.firstpage.php
<tonyyarusso> k
<apokryphos> PriceChild: BerylBot?
<PriceChild> apokryphos, hehe yeah :P
<PriceChild> iXce set me the challenge
<apokryphos> I noticed you got the bugtracker working nicely at least, which I just couldn't get to work
<PriceChild> I've got all of ubotu working i think... Its just a really simple thing that needs to be done... I need to create a blank database :P
<tonyyarusso> Wow.  The ubotu server isn't just slow, it's dead and decomposing.
<PriceChild> and then I can start stripping out the code we don't need
<PriceChild> do you think someone's on the other end tinkering? tonyyarusso 
<tonyyarusso> PriceChild: Not a clue
<apokryphos> probably not
<PriceChild> :)
<apokryphos> just major lag, which causes a lot of problems it seems
<tonyyarusso> grr - Mr. K has a permissions error on the Lart database!
<Mez> Mr . K ?
<PriceChild> Mez, there's only one ;)
<Mez> oh
<Mez> Seveas
<PriceChild> :)
<apokryphos> !test
<Mez> I was looking for a nick beginning with K :P
<ubotu> Failed.
<Mez> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<apokryphos> !info amarok-xine
<ubotu> amarok-xine: xine engine for the amaroK audio player. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.4.3-0ubuntu10 (edgy), package size 50 kB, installed size 188 kB
<apokryphos> hm, seems to be working now
<apokryphos> Mez: could you unban ubotu in k-devel?
<PriceChild> How can I create a blank pysqlite database to use with ubotu's code... :s
<Mez> apokryphos, done
<Mez> smoeone wake me up in a n hour and a hlaf? 
<apokryphos> use amarok's alarm ;-)
<apokryphos> ok, I've +q ubotwo almost everywhere now
<PriceChild> amarok's got an alarm? :O
<apokryphos> not a ban, just in case ubotu starts playing up again
* PriceChild muted in forums too
<PriceChild> apokryphos, -offtopic ?
<apokryphos> thanks, done
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: Could you look into why http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/Lart.flat.db gives a 403 forbidden?
<Mez> #ubuntu ?
<Mez> ah already done
<Mez> test in channels other than here tonyyarusso 
<Mez> other than ubuntu channels *
<tonyyarusso> Mez: fair 'nough
<PriceChild> works everywhere else
<Mez> /cs mode +n :P
<Mez> chanserv.py rocks
<Mez> though it needs a little playing with
<Mez> for example
<Mez> kick ops you, kicks them
<Mez> it doesnt need to op you
<apokryphos> huh?
<tonyyarusso> what?
<apokryphos> Mez: and why are you using xchat? ;-)
<Mez> apokryphos, what should i be using /
<apokryphos> I don't think konversation is great because of lack of raw-event scripting
<apokryphos> but kvirc is good and completely customisable
<apokryphos> and quasi-integrates with kde
* Mez HAS USED XCHAT FOR YEARS
<Mez> Incvluding on windows
<apokryphos> criminal
<apokryphos> http://francis.giannaros.org/screenshots/kvirc-konversationcolours.jpg -- kvirc with konversation colours 8)
* Mez should set up a local apache
* Amaranth uses xchat-gnome
<Mez>  http://tiber.tauware.de/~mez/xchat.jpg
<apokryphos> now that's an xchat looking like kvirc :P
<Mez> LOADSA CHANNELS!
* apokryphos chuckles
<apokryphos> indeed
<Mez> 32 chans on this network
* apokryphos counts 38 for Freenode
<apokryphos> though they're not auto-join
<Mez> apokryphos, 33 in your whois
<apokryphos> (all of them, that is)
<Amaranth> http://www.realistanew.com/random/xchat-gnome.png
<Mez> apokryphos, I'm only in my auto-join now
<apokryphos> Mez: a few are +s
<apokryphos> but not 5; hm
<Amaranth> -ChanServ- You do not have channel operator access to [#freedesktop-cabal] 
<Amaranth> -ChanServ- [#freedesktop-cabal]  THERE IS NO CABAL
<Amaranth> --- #freedesktop-cabal :That channel doesn't exist
<Amaranth> *giggle*
<apokryphos> heh
<Amaranth> it existed a week ago, i couldn't get in
<Amaranth> i only knew about it because someone messed up changing windows in irssi and said the name :)
<Mez> 39 if i jiin the thers I'm intereted in
<Mez> more possibly if I join others
<Mez> * [Mez]  #xubuntu #xchat #kubuntu-offtopic #edubuntu #konversation #ruby #beryl-dev #ubuntu+1 #ubuntuforums #beryl #gentoo-devel #ubuntu-classroom #python #web #katapult-bot #ubuntu-uk #postfix #ubuntu-offtopic #gstreamer #jokosher #courier #supybot #procmail #tapthru #debian-offtopic +#ubuntu-ops #kde-devel #lugradio #gnupg +#freenode-social #cia #amarok ##debian-mentors #debian-kde #debian-devel #bzr #ubuntu-burning #katapult 
<Mez> 40 - I forgot motu-classroom
<Mez> which no longer exists
<Mez> BRB
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<Mez> oonly thing with that many channels in xxchat
<Mez> is that my senq is huge when I start up xchat
<Mez> lag: 5.2 secs
<jenda> and that you generate a Gig of logs in a few months.
<Mez> lol
<Mez> 87M	/home/mez/.xchat2/xchatlogs/
<Mez> not that bad
<Mez> 70k	/home/mez/.gaim/logs/msn/nothingissimple@hotmail.com/marquess_de_purple@hotmail.com
<Mez> 74k	/home/mez/.gaim/logs/msn/nothingissimple@hotmail.com/bekki_d@blueyonder.co.uk
<Mez> 193k	/home/mez/.gaim/logs/msn/nothingissimple@hotmail.com/untouchedurchin@hotmail.co.uk
<Mez> 242k	/home/mez/.gaim/logs/msn/nothingissimple@hotmail.com/loupyn@hotmail.com
<Mez> 230k	/home/mez/.gaim/logs/msn/nothingissimple@hotmail.com/rocker4god_104@hotmail.com
<Mez> 1.4M	/home/mez/.gaim/logs/msn/nothingissimple@hotmail.com/precious_gyal43@hotmail.com
<Amaranth> whoops :P
<tonyyarusso> what the...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* jenda sniggers
<Mez> sorry bout that
<Mez> I forgot the -s
<Mez> 6.6M	/home/mez/.gaim/logs
* Mez cries
<Mez> how many spam lines got throuhg ?
<tonyyarusso> Mez: half dozen
<Mez> ah kk
<Mez> apologies
<Mez> someone just logged into my MSN account
<mc44> im in ur msn sendin ur messages
<Mez> mc44, really ?
<Mez> weird
<mc44> well, no
<tonyyarusso> Mez: Odd.  You didn't paste a password or anything.
<Mez> tonyyarusso, I know i didnt
<Mez> but I posted my private address at least
<tonyyarusso> yeah
* Mez shrugs
<Mez> lmao
<Mez> I just realised...
<Mez> people havent ever ever bitched at me for idling in #gentoo-dev
<Mez> but I get bitched at for being in #debian-devel all the time
<tonyyarusso> sleepy time
<PriceChild> can we have a mute on ubotwo` in #ubuntu pleasE?
<PriceChild> anyone?
<Mez> done
<Mez> thought obotwu was muted anyways
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Mez> hmm
<Mez> cool thought for a plugin for XChat
<Mez> paste more than X lines - it sends it to rafb.net
<Mez> (well, a pastebin)
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, cidx said: ubotu: Thats is dosent work :S
<PriceChild> !bot > cidx
<ompaul> Mez, that would be useful until you are somewhere that allows it and people go do it in the channel dude :)
<Mez> ompaul, so? always good for a pastebun
<ompaul> well if we make it it works with paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<ompaul> :)
<Mez> ompaul, http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/pastebin
<Mez> which noi longer exists
<ompaul> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Mez> yes the above was a pastebin command line script
<Mez> http://www.stgraber.org/download/pastebin.py
<Mez> theres one though
<Jucato> um... both ubotu and ubotwo are in #kubuntu... both are not working... is it because they're both there?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<LjL> is ubotu alright now?
<Jucato> apparently not
<LjL> Jucato: how so?
<Jucato> it won't respond to queries... or maybe there's a conflict between the 2 bots
<PriceChild> I think he's fine...
<PriceChild> <PriceChild> !test
<PriceChild> <ubotu> Failed.
<LjL> Jucato: hm, it responded to a !test
<Jucato> hm..
<PriceChild> i'm guessing its just a channel he hasn't been unmuted in
<LjL> it isn't in very many channels, though
<Jucato> let me check
<Jucato> LjL: your mute :)
<LjL> Jucato: what channel?
<Jucato> you muted both bots in #kubuntu :P
<LjL> no, i only muted ubotu
<Jucato> oh sorry
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<LjL> still...
<Jucato> both bots are muted. you muted one
<LjL> it isn't, let's see, in #kubuntu-offtopic
<Jucato> hm... in #kubuntu both are muted according to the ban list
<LjL> well i guess someone muted ubotwo but forgot to unmute ubotu
<LjL> anyway, it's fixed now at least in #ubuntu and #kubuntu
<apokryphos> I muted ubotwo, but I unbanned ubotu in #kubuntu ages ago
<Jucato> great 
<apokryphos> didn't know there was a mute there
<Jucato> thanks !
<Jucato> :)
<LjL> has seveas shown up, or did it just fix itself?
<LjL> let's see what the speed's like now btw
<LjL> !find dcopserver
<Mez> !test
<Jucato> :O
<LjL> hm
<Jucato> works in #kubuntu
<apokryphos> racing ;-)
* gnomefreak hasnt seen Seveas but he still could have fixed it himself without saying a woord here
<LjL> Jucato: yes, it does - but i used !find on purpose, because i know it was *very* slow yesterday
<apokryphos> Jucato: doesn't seem to
<LjL> i suggest we try to keep package lookups to a minimum
<Jucato> yeah it http://forums.tantra.ph/index.php?s=95a954662b04f7c4d78489705fa7ac36&showtopic=48397&hl=linux
<Jucato> er sorry
<LjL> i think there's still a *lot* of load on its server
<ubotu> File dcopserver found in kdelibs-bin, kdelibs-dbg
<ubotu> Failed.
<Jucato> still slow... :(
<apokryphos> ok, looks like he's back now
<apokryphos> !test
<apokryphos> or not
<LjL> i think it's really just the same as yesterday, except now it's managed to stay joined to all channels
<LjL> well or at least to the ones i'm in
<LjL> i'll leave ubotwo joined in -bots
<LjL> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<Mez> !test
<LjL> Mez: use another factoid, you repeated it too fast
* Jucato waits...
<LjL> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<LjL> anyway it's fast enough - for factoids
<LjL> i think it's just very slow on package searches
<apokryphos> yeah
<gnomefreak> i would try not to play too much if the server is that unstable it will quit due to flood
<LjL> gnomefreak: and, i believe, never manage to join all channels again
<LjL> so yeah, i'd rather avoid package searches as much as possible
<jenda> Seveas: ping
<pochu> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<apokryphos> pochu: ?
<gnomefreak> pochu: ?
<pochu> no problem
<pochu> sorry
<PriceChild> :s
<pochu> :(
<jenda> heh
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<Jucato> :O
* Jucato is glad he has no access here :P
<ubotu> In #ubuntuforums, lotusleaf said: ubotu: !hurd is "The GNU Hurd is the GNU project's replacement for the Unix kernel." "It is not ready for production use, as there are still many bugs and missing features." http://www.gnu.org/software/hurd/hurd.html
<PriceChild> !hurd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hurd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<apokryphos> !hurd is <reply> The GNU Hurd is the GNU project's replacement for the Unix kernel. It is not ready for production use, as there are still many bugs and missing features. http://www.gnu.org/software/hurd/hurd.html
<ubotu> I'll remember that, apokryphos
<PriceChild> aww I was gonna do that :P
<jenda> Seveas: I just had an unpleasant encounter with #ubuntu-es. 1) they banned *!*@*x-0* - ie. people with non-alphanumeric chars in their nicks who have cloaks. WTF? They undid this when I asked them to. 2) The channel is set to private and the access list is hidden, so there's no way of getting the ops to help (unless you're staff) 3) They didn't want to discuss this in english...
<jenda> All they have is an @ops function.
<PriceChild> jenda, didn't we have problems with them fighting over who was in charge and spats between forums/irc before? Or was that some other team?
<jenda> no idea...
<jenda> I don't recall that...
* PriceChild greps logs
<ompaul> hurd is either dead or on its death bed
<PriceChild> probably haven't got the logs here
<PriceChild> argh why does "-es" make it print everything...
<ompaul> u\-\es
<PriceChild> thankyou :)
<ompaul> sorry
<ompaul> u\-es
* ompaul looks at the hand of typo
<PriceChild> Nope...
<PriceChild> must have been on other machine
<PriceChild> I'm sure its the same channel...
<PriceChild> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<ompaul> -ChanServ- An access level of [1]  is required for [ACCESS LIST]  on #ubuntu-es
<ompaul> Seveas, ^^ 
<PriceChild> hmm that could take some time... hmm....
<ompaul> Jenda I am of the opinion tht needs to be fixed - ubuntu is pretty much open 
<ompaul> they could loose their channel if they don't wake up
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<jenda> ompaul: I'm working on it.
<PriceChild> has anyone else got logs of a couple weeks ago?
<PriceChild> I'm sure its them
<jenda> ompaul: I'm rather upset with them.
<jenda> ompaul: and the guy refuses to speak english with me, so I have to half guess what he's saying.
<PriceChild> unleash the true jenda....!
<LjL> jenda: but you're speaking english with him yourself?
<jenda> LjL: yes :)
<jenda> <P3L|C4N0> jenda, cualquier peticion hagalo a traves de Seveas
<jenda> ok
<LjL> if you have any questions, ask them through seveas
<LjL> still
<jenda> He's basically telling me: I ain't gonna budge unless you force me to through Seveas.
<LjL> we've *often* had trouble with spanish-speaking clones breaking havoc in #ubuntu
<LjL> given that attitude, now i wouldn't be perhaps too surprised if that came from -es itself
<jenda> The LoCo team, I'm sure, should be able to provide some reasonable leadership for an IRC channel.
<apokryphos> jenda: is he the loco team leader?
<jenda> ...which is even smaller than this channel.
<jenda> no
<apokryphos> just wait till Seveas is around then if he has that attitude
<LjL> jenda: what is the trouble anyway to start with? the banning thing is solved if i understood this correctly, so what you have an issue with is the private channel and access list, correct?
<jenda> wait...
<jenda> yes, he is.
<jenda> damn
<LjL> sorry if i've missed something but as you can see i've had to disconnect in the meanwhile
<jenda> LjL: pretty much - they operate a channel, but don't offer any help with it... wtf?
<LjL> wait, seveas is the team leader for the *spanish* loco team? :P
<jenda> You won't find them unless you guess @ops will bring them
<jenda> no
<gnomefreak> jenda: pull rank. staff is above seveas
<jenda> gnomefreak: not necessarily.
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: but they're not violating any freenode policy
<LjL> staff is just different
<jenda> exactly
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, FNstaff aren't really meant to get involved in channel politics etc.
<jenda> it's Ubuntu channel policy
<apokryphos> though it is an ubuntu channel trend to have channels public
<jenda> They're just bothering staff.
<apokryphos> it's fine, just wait for Sevy
<apokryphos> PriceChild: msg?
<jenda> People won't find ops - and will ask us for hely.
<jenda> *help.
<jenda> And we're to help in a spanish speaking channel which refuses to comunicate - I had to _hunt_ down their access list through teh higher staff, too.
* gnomefreak thought adding staff to access list of staff not ubuntu
<jenda> gnomefreak: does that sentence make sense?
<gnomefreak> s/of/was
<gnomefreak> jenda: it does when i fixed it
<LjL> well jenda if you have trouble understanding anything they're saying to you, i'm not spanish but being italian i suppose i can guess quite a bit
<gnomefreak> in other words all ubuntu channels have staff on access list. was that staff that made that rule or ubuntu?
<jenda> LjL: not at all, I can understand decently... the problem is they don't want to discuss it.
<jenda> gnomefreak: ubuntu
<LjL> gnomefreak: no, it was suggested - i think by nalioth - some time ago, and seveas was happy to implement that
<LjL> iirc
<jenda> gnomefreak: staff, by policy, doesn't intervene in channels.
<gnomefreak> ah
<ompaul> jenda, unless they have "memebership" cards first
<ompaul> :)
<jenda> hehe :)
<jenda> yep
* ompaul has a few more doors to do back in a bit
<LjL> gnomefreak: the rationale is that staff often don't feel justified to do *any* op action in a channel (including acting on blatant abuse) unless they're listed as ops, so it's warmly suggested to list them
<ompaul> one done
<ompaul> :-)
<jenda> LjL: yep
<jenda> LjL: even then, staff prefer to talk people out of it rather than ban.
<LjL> well the staff is crazy, but that's not what we're discussing :P
<LjL> all i know is if seveas doesn't show up soon, he'll be kind of overwhelmed when he does... well, he'll be anyway
<somerville32> He was already here
<LjL> ah really? i guess lots of things happen in that strange period of time that people call morning
<ompaul> let us put it this way, he will lurk in -es he will make a decision and it will be carried out that is the way of the contact for freenode
<jenda> yep
<jenda> I think the channel contact should be changed, but that's just me in emotional bias :)
<LjL> there's some spanish-speaking nuisances in the channel even right now
<LjL> if the channel contact is the guy who can speak english but refuses to, in concur...
<LjL> s/in/i/
<PriceChild> effie_jayx pm?
<jenda> LjL: I don't know if he speaks english, actually.
<LjL> jenda: well, if he understands it...
<jenda> most probably.
<jenda> And one other op spoke english with me and removed the ban, and told me to talk to the other guy... as soon as that guy came, the first stopped talking to me altogether, and the other guy (the contact) only spoke spanish.
<gnomefreak> effie_jayx: speaks spanish ;)
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, yeah i remembered about him earlier... And I'm almost sure I know him from when the -es irc/forums had a spat
<gnomefreak> hes on -ve access list
<gnomefreak> :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-bots, lotusleaf said: ubotu: !plg is Project Looking Glass home: https://lg3d-core.dev.java.net/ || PLG Demo: http://wwws.sun.com/software/looking_glass/demo.html || PLG Live CD: https://lg3d-livecd.dev.java.net/ || Binary Builds: https://lg3d-core.dev.java.net/binary-builds.html
<ubotu> In #ubuntuforums, Amaranth said: !xchatsysinfo is <reply> http://dev.realistanew.com/xchat/sysinfo.py
<PriceChild> !xchatsysinfo is <reply> http://dev.realistanew.com/xchat/sysinfo.py
<ubotu> I'll remember that, PriceChild
<LjL> !plg is <reply> Project Looking Glass is an environment with 3D windowing and visualization capabilities. Web site: https://lg3d-core.dev.java.net/ - Demo: http://wwws.sun.com/software/looking_glass/demo.html - Live CD: https://lg3d-livecd.dev.java.net/ - Binary Builds: https://lg3d-core.dev.java.net/binary-builds.html
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, LjL said: !plg is <reply> Project Looking Glass is an environment with 3D windowing and visualization capabilities. Web site: https://lg3d-core.dev.java.net/ - Demo: http://wwws.sun.com/software/looking_glass/demo.html - Live CD: https://lg3d-livecd.dev.java.net/ - Binary Builds: https://lg3d-core.dev.java.net/binary-builds.html
<LjL> yeah whatever
<PriceChild> identify! :P
* PriceChild wasn't impressed with plg and will leave the matter there
<PriceChild> !plg is <reply> Project Looking Glass is an environment with 3D windowing and visualization capabilities. Web site: https://lg3d-core.dev.java.net/ - Demo: http://wwws.sun.com/software/looking_glass/demo.html - Live CD: https://lg3d-livecd.dev.java.net/ - Binary Builds: https://lg3d-core.dev.java.net/binary-builds.html
<ubotu> plg is already known
<LjL> i added it in a query
<PriceChild> ah ok :)
<LjL> actually i think i've just been on that site once, but didn't pay much attention. perhaps i can toy with it a little
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<jenda> Hear, hear! Ubuntu QUIZ in #ubuntu-trivia in 1 hour from now. Todays prize: Ubuntu Poster! You can't miss this!
* jenda goes on a spam rampage :)
<jenda> Today's QUIZ theme: General Expressions (and more)
<LjL> suggest someone else also keeps an eye on -offtopic
<gnomefreak> Jucato: you around i have a couple of questions?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<jenda> Ubuntu QUIZ in 30 minutes in #ubuntu-trivia. Today's theme: Regular Expressions (and more!). Today's prize: Ubuntu Poster! (Sponsored by jrib)
<LjL> what happened?
<jenda> LjL: no idea
<jenda> What happened? :)
<LjL> well there was this user i was less than comfortable with in -offtopic
<LjL> somehow i guess he either left or has been banned now
<LjL> but i preferred to go away with an excuse :P
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<jenda> The QUIZ in #ubuntu-trivia is about to start! Ready, get set, GO! Today's Prize: Ubuntu Poster! Theme: Regular Expressions (and more)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez_]  by ChanServ
<bigfuzzyjesus> When will my ban on #ubuntu-offtopic be lifted
<LjL> i believe you were told last time that it would last an indefinite amount of time
<bigfuzzyjesus> LjL, thats it?, i cant appeal?
<LjL> bigfuzzyjesus: you can, i suppose, but i find it unlikely that it will be lifted
<bigfuzzyjesus> LjL, why so
<LjL> well because it was the n-th of a number of bans
<bigfuzzyjesus> 2nd
* Mez_ counts 8 for offtopic 2 for #ubuntu
<bigfuzzyjesus> what
<bigfuzzyjesus> i have not been banned 8 times
<Mez_> sorry, those are remoes
<Mez_> it doesnt show when I'm not logged in
<Mez_> https://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/bans.cgi?anonymous=1&query=bigfuzzyjesus&kicks=on&oldbans=on&bans=on&oldmutes=on&mutes=on
<LjL> [Fri Dec 29 2006]  [19:31:52]  <LjL>	now, do we want to give the possibility of appeal? [Fri Dec 29 2006]  [19:32:05]  <Seveas>	LjL, again? [Fri Dec 29 2006]  [19:32:11]  <LjL>	dunno. just asking [Fri Dec 29 2006]  [19:32:14]  <Seveas>	Are we as bad learners as him? [Fri Dec 29 2006]  [19:32:17]  <Hawkwind>	Nope [Fri Dec 29 2006]  [19:32:31]  <Hawkwind>	That should be, I vote no for the appeal
<LjL> so, i guess not
<bigfuzzyjesus> seveas obviously has a bias towards me
<bigfuzzyjesus> i dont think you should vote for an appeal
<bigfuzzyjesus> i think i should at least get a shot
<LjL> alright
<bigfuzzyjesus> even if you dont let me back in
<LjL> then this is your appeal
<LjL> i vote "no" against lifting the ban
<bigfuzzyjesus> is there anyone else in here
<LjL> assuming there's a voting process in place
<somerville32> Ok
<bigfuzzyjesus> LjL, that vote is based on what
<somerville32> bigfuzzyjesus, Why were you banned again?
<LjL> bigfuzzyjesus: on the number of bans, and on my belief that you'd shortly get another if you were let back.
<bigfuzzyjesus> somerville32, i have been banned since thanksgiving
<somerville32> LjL: [14:26]  <Mez_> sorry, those are remoes
<apokryphos> bigfuzzyjesus: and you were very abusive
<somerville32> bigfuzzyjesus, Why?
<apokryphos> somerville32: https://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/bans.cgi?anonymous=1&query=bigfuzzyjesus&kicks=on&oldbans=on&bans=on&oldmutes=on&mutes=on
<apokryphos> they're not just removes, of course
<bigfuzzyjesus> well the last time i was in here a week ago tonyarusso said there would be no prob with  ban lift, you were just under a bot attack in #ubuntu
<apokryphos> that's probably something completely unrelated
<LjL> well, i think the log preceding your last bans speaks for itself, so i'll let others decide
* somerville32 goes to look
<bigfuzzyjesus> i understand that i crossed the line with my comment, but acknowledging that i crossed the line, why is the line not crossed when some one "stabs" someone
<apokryphos> I explained this to you already several times
<apokryphos> more than several, in fact
<bigfuzzyjesus> and each time i didnt understand
<somerville32> "bigfuzzyjesus> Gog123: you are a whiney girl that gets hand outs from his parents ant for that i hope you decelop terminal cancer"
<somerville32> bigfuzzyjesus, Whats with you and insulting people with terminal disease?
<somerville32> First you wish HIV upon Seveas and now Cancer on Gog123?
<bigfuzzyjesus> somerville32, i dont do it anymore, it tends to get me in trouble
<apokryphos> "stabs" is equivocal (with a possible non-violent meaning), terminal cancer is not. What don't you understand about that?
<LjL> bigfuzzyjesus: well, apparently you did it again *after* you'd already *quite* understood it got you into trouble
<LjL> so, now i have no reason to believe you really won't do it again a third time
<LjL> i can find some other amusing quotes near that part (which, indeed, was the main reason of the ban), such as "<bigfuzzyjesus>    my uncle was hitler"
<apokryphos> I vote for a definite no. Perhaps come back in a few months and your ban can be re-reviewed
<LjL> but whatever, the terminal disease alone is enough for me
<bigfuzzyjesus> knife: use a knife on; "The victim was knifed to death
<bigfuzzyjesus> that is the definition of stab
<bigfuzzyjesus> tell me how that is equivocal
<apokryphos> that is ONE definition of stab
<LjL> bigfuzzyjesus: no use arguing about this *again*. you were let known that wishing terminal diseases is *not considered ok*
<LjL> now you knew
<LjL> and you did it anyway
<LjL> so, goodbye
<LjL> appeal is up for what i'm concerned
<bigfuzzyjesus> can i re appeal in a month
<apokryphos> no, come back in a few months
<bigfuzzyjesus> 2
<apokryphos> I also suggest you don't try arguing the same issue then too
<bigfuzzyjesus> ok
<somerville32> bigfuzzyjesus, You may appeal your ban on March 19th
* somerville32 pencils bigfuzzyjesus into his 9 o'clock.
<bigfuzzyjesus> you do also realize that 4 of those bans were jokes
<apokryphos> I haven't been going on any other bans
<apokryphos> well, I knew about the !ops abuse
<apokryphos> (and the HIV Seveas incident)
<bigfuzzyjesus> the !ops incident was an accident
<bigfuzzyjesus> i take full responsibility for the other comments
<bigfuzzyjesus> but i didnt know that !ops hilighted all the ops
<somerville32> bigfuzzyjesus, No, but really. Come back in like 3-4 weeks. I mean, people do worse in #ubuntu-offtopic but you have certainly pushed people's buttons by doing it the same thing twice.
<bigfuzzyjesus> i had honestly never seen that command in a channel. where that is used most is #ubuntu, which i visit only when i am having trouble with my computer
<somerville32> It's ok :)
<somerville32> You can appeal in a few weeks
<somerville32> [14:42]  <bigfuzzyjesus> thank you for acting civil and using a humanistic approach to this instead of a militant approach exhibited by some of the ops
<apokryphos> somerville32: I wish you would've messaged me before contradicting me in front of a banned user
<somerville32> Just a smile can go a long way ;] 
<somerville32> apokryphos, How did I contradict you?
<LjL> i'm in no mood for smiling
<apokryphos> <+apokryphos> no, come back in a few months
<apokryphos> <+somerville32> You can appeal in a few weeks
<somerville32> few weeks can be a few months easily
<LjL> well you did say 3-4 weeks
<apokryphos> few I consider to be "3 or 4"
<apokryphos> right
<somerville32> It was all rather ambigious
<apokryphos> I don't believe so
<somerville32> *ambiguous
<LjL> at any rate, are you seriously saying that i should be *nice* to him, other than being respectful though harsh? i utterly disagree. he knew what he was doing very well this time, and he certainly knew he was watched
<apokryphos> [18:32:13]  <bigfuzzyjesus> can i re appeal in a month
<apokryphos> [18:32:21]  <+apokryphos> no, come back in a few months
<LjL> so he's a troll. i'm not nice with trolls
<somerville32> Why get emotionally involved at all?
<LjL> my problem
<LjL> still he deserved both the ban *and* the harsh but still respectful way i treated hinm
<somerville32> Well, I hope we crack down on the other people in #ubuntu-offtopic then too
<apokryphos> somerville32: to clarify, I don't mind you disagreeing with me at all, but I think we concluded in the last meeting that we wouldn't disagree in front of [appealing]  users
<somerville32> apokryphos, It wasn't intentional. I apologize.
<apokryphos> bad for team solidarity, etc
<LjL> if you can clear the mess in -offtopic, be my guest
<apokryphos> ok :)
<somerville32> LjL: Well, I don't have ops there so I'm incapable of doing so
<apokryphos> and now I should be off
* somerville32 waves.
<LjL> and i'm not in a position to give you. at any rate, i can tell you that i'm aware that the way -offtopic is handled in inconsistent and kind of poor - however i have not myself decided on the best way to handle that rather peculiar channel
<LjL> still, in a case when someone clearly intentionally does the same thing twice, i have little room left for doubts
* somerville32 nods.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<stoo> hi, it says i ahve to come in here if i want back into the ubuntu channel
<stoo> i am now connected on port 8001 to freenode as directed from the guide when being kicked for a vulnibulty
<jenda> so much for vulnibilities.
<somerville32> !test
<somerville32> ubotu: tes
<somerville32> : (
<somerville32> !botisdead
<ubotu> Failed.
<somerville32> :D
<somerville32> Yeah
<somerville32> He is alive again
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tes - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botisdead - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arrenlex> (12:51:57) arrenlex: !somebody | nn531
<arrenlex> (12:52:33) ubotu: nn531: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<arrenlex> Look at the timestamps... why is ubotu so slow today?
<arrenlex> (12:49:52) Ignite: !nvidia | zen
<arrenlex> (12:50:43) ubotu: zen: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<arrenlex> Almost a minute there.
<gnomefreak> arrenlex: server is having problems no need to paste in here 
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> Is Seveas around perchance?
<gnomefreak> yeah right
<tonyyarusso> :(
<tonyyarusso> Is he up to something particularly time-eating this week?
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: not sure i havent seen him in days
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: Huh, okay.  Thanks.
<gnomefreak> if he went to the au confrence he could be traveling
<tonyyarusso> My question is, um, _very_ non-critical, so I can wait :)
<gnomefreak> i think that was this past week
<somerville32> He was here this morning :/
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<Seveas> I'm here
<Seveas> tonyyarusso, --^
<Seveas> I was out buying a car and helping my brother move
* PriceChild taps his watch
<somerville32> ^-^
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: Ah, cool.
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: My q was if you could look into the link for the Larts database on the bots' web site - gives a 403 forbidden
<gnomefreak> Seveas: lives?
<Seveas> jenda, please don't spam other channels kthxbye (re: -locoteams)
<Seveas> gnomefreak, finally
<Seveas> had to work a few nightshifts
<Seveas> and I bought a car today
<somerville32> Seveas: We've had a fun time while you were gone
<gnomefreak> :)
<Seveas> somerville32, so I read
<somerville32> I think it's all good now
<jenda> Seveas: will do ;)
<jenda> Seveas: err, wil not do.
<Seveas> btw: bot host was down for a bit today
<jenda> Seveas: what about the -es?
<Seveas> jenda, tell me more
<Seveas> <somerville32> I think it's all good now <-- gnomefreak do you agree?
<gnomefreak> i dont think so
<gnomefreak> Seveas: i think things that were done need to be looked into jokingly or not
<Seveas> gnomefreak, ok
<Seveas> was it all in here?
<gnomefreak> logs are public so seeing an op tell a user to join a channel that used to be auto kline is bad on all of us
<somerville32> Seveas: Not entirely. A few of them called the individual's ISP and then e-mailed them.
<gnomefreak> oh and we need to look into why hawkwind quit
<Seveas> somerville32, I saw that on IRC
<Seveas> great way to spoil my only free day this week :(
<gnomefreak> but other than that i would say the ban stays and we should all be happy for that 
<jenda> Seveas: ok, i will, in 10 mins.
* somerville32 nods.
<gnomefreak> Seveas: oh and the person using his ops as a threat could have beenn dne a little bit nicer
<gnomefreak> s/dne/done
<Seveas> bots will be back soon
<Seveas> server maintenance
<gnomefreak> Seveas: your allowed
<Seveas> gnomefreak, wtf?
<gnomefreak> ;) your allowed to kill bots as you like 
* somerville32 cheers.
<LjL> Seveas: i haven't seen the bot host being *down*, but they certainly have behaved weirdly in the past two days. seemed more like under heavy load, by the looks of it
<Seveas> LjL, yes
<Seveas> it's a bug in planet
<LjL> yesterday ubotu started parting and joining in succession, it stopped when it was banned from a couple of channels
<Seveas> it kept on firing of processes that went on running for hours
<jenda> Seveas: the problem started with #ubuntu-es banning *!*@*x-0* , which is anyone who <has a non-alphanum character in their nick> and <has a cloak>... they wouldn't budge, so the person in question came to me, as freenode staff. I came in the channel, and found that the access list is hidden (requires 1 access) and the channel is set to private. If I wasn't staff, I wouldn't've been able to see the list at all. Soon after I came, the #2 op in that c
<jenda> hannel spoke to me, politely, and removed that stupid ban. He said I should talk about the other things to the #1 op, who wasn't there.
<LjL> supybot's certainly a bit sensitive to server load, i could reproduce that here too... well, i didn't *mean* to, but i did anyway
<Seveas> jenda, is pelicano still #1 op?
<jenda> Seveas: Then, the #1 guy appeared, and refused to speak english to me. He showed me that there was a @ops command and claimed ops were easy to find. When I explained (in english) that it's not true, when people have to ask freenode for help, he said I should resolve this issue with you.
<jenda> Seveas: yes.
<Seveas> jenda, ok, let me ponder about this for a bit while I rebuild a raid array
<jenda> (ie. he only talked spanish, I talked english, it was rather confusing)
<jenda> ok.
<gnomefreak> does he know english?
<LjL> a traves de you. do you like to be resolved a traves? :P
<LjL> gnomefreak: apparently he could understand jenda's enlighs
<gnomefreak> true
<LjL> yeah, well, that
<jenda> gnomefreak: I have no way of knowing, but he didn't have a problem understanding me, and the #2 guy sent me to him, in english, so he probably supposed he would talk to me.
<Seveas> jenda, pelicano speaks decent english and he should as contact person
<jenda> Yes.
<gnomefreak> oh
<jenda> Although I didn't exactly understand what he said (half guesswork), it didn't seem overly polite.
<jenda> I must admit I wasn't too corteous either - I can pastebin the log if you wish.
* gnomefreak uses googles translater most of time when needed
<gnomefreak> it works fairly good on the 5 or so langauges it knows
<jenda> I didn't have too much trouble understanding, and checked one word in an online dictionary.
<Seveas> jenda, no need to pastebin. I trust your word as ubuntu member/op and freenode staff
<jenda> ok
<Seveas> jenda, what do other freenode staffers think about such situations?
<jenda> I've already got it in the pastebin :)
<jenda> Seveas: they aren't violating any freenode policies.
<jenda> It's your channel, basically.
<jenda> I was there as an Ubuntu op, and only coincidence brought me there as freenode staff.
<jenda> o
<jenda>  if that makes sense :)
<Seveas> thing is, I've seen pelicano do weird things before and am inclined to have something done about it
<Seveas> if I had time, I would ask other #ubuntu-es ops about their opinion and do what seems best after that
<jenda> It's in your jurisdction, and I personally think the spanish locoteam should do something about it.
<Seveas> if you have time to do so, please speak with a few of the ops
<jenda> pelicano is, however, listed as one of the contacts for that, too.
<jenda> I can't say I exactly have the time, but I'll do it.
<jenda> Seveas: is 48 hours from now ok?
<jenda> I'll have enough time then.
<Seveas> jenda, 480 hours from now would be just as fine
<Seveas> it's been on my agenda for months
<jenda> ok
<jenda> I'll investigate ;)
<jenda> xuzo is the other spanish team contact, I'll try speaking to him, first.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> bots are coming back
<Seveas> raid rebuild is done
* PriceChild highfives Seveas 
* gnomefreak hates comprimising with kde :( brb smoke
<ubotu> In ubotu, shadebug said: ubuntu studio is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudioPreparation
<somerville32> !ubuntustudio
<ubotu> ubuntustudio is a site is for the musician who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation, at  http://www.ubuntustudio.com. Or visit  #ubuntu-studio
<somerville32> !ubuntu studio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu studio - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<somerville32> !ubuntu studio is <alias> ubuntustudio
<ubotu> I'll remember that, somerville32
#ubuntu-ops 2007-01-21
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> dang, missed Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v effie_jayx]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #kubuntu, manchicken said: ubotu: Apple is evil.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<bubbaz> what do you guys want? Someone is coming to my IRC named devin that keeps asking for me. This person is from freenode to. I seen him around with Mez before.... so what do you need?
<bubbaz> This is malt.
<maxamillion> bubbaz: weren't you banned for disruptive content?
<bubbaz> Nah dude
<bubbaz> It was a unfair ban.
<bubbaz> racist ban because a female got it her way.
<maxamillion> oh ... i wasn't there, just caught a paraphrased outline of what happened
<maxamillion> bubbaz: that would be "sexist" not "racist" ... just to clarify
<bubbaz> but your admins is spamming my IRCD, or atleast some are. and i was wondering what do they want?
<bubbaz> Mez is on it, and jenda. I seen them connect while flood was going.
<maxamillion> bubbaz: not sure ... i'm a xubuntu op and your issue didn't happen in my domain ... so i really have no clue what's going on with the situation
<bubbaz> and someone named "devin" keeps going to my IRCD random asking for me. He is on a road runner host, unless it is a proxy.
<somerville32> bubbaz, Are they flooding you right now?
* maxamillion doesn't know anyone named devin
<somerville32> bubbaz, Is there anything we can help you with?
<bubbaz> I want to find out who devin is.
<bubbaz> he someone here on another ident.
<somerville32> rob: ping
<rob> somerville32: pong
<rob> sup?
<somerville32> bubbaz is a kline evader
<rob> how long ago?
<bubbaz> and the admins, took up for her, and i got banned. Then next thing i know my IRC was getting clone flooded... so i come back here to see what was there problem, and i had to evade the ban with a proxy to get back on the network to see what there problem was.
<somerville32> bubbaz, Is there anything else we can help you with, sir?
<Amaranth> bubbaz: 1) None of us would clone flood you and 2) evading a kline is never right.
<bubbaz> Nope... but i am sure Mez will tell his lies when he is back about "I said language in the channel 2 times" and my reason is this, someone was joking and said "what is DSL", and i said "dick sucking lips, or internet" and i the someone was talking about alcohol and liver and said proteine is good for liver and i was joking and said "yeah cum :P
<bubbaz> and i was warned
<bubbaz> and i stoped
<bubbaz> 20 minutes later i got banned for joking with that girl
<bubbaz> about that forum post, and she could have ignored me.
<bubbaz> and yes Mez did clone flood me Ameranth.
<bubbaz> want logs in pm?
<somerville32> bubbaz, We've reviewed the logs bubbaz of the last night. There has been a huge enquiry in what happened last night. We're well aware of what happened.
<bubbaz> i got his bnc and all he used.
<somerville32> bubbaz, Please e-mail me a copy.
<bubbaz> ok, but it doesn't paste as well as it does on IRC, in text it is like in code format for mirc.
<bubbaz> what is your email somerville32?
<somerville32> cody-somerville@ubuntu.com
<bubbaz> somerville32, ok sent the log. This log is from the time Mez connected untill the log ended.
<bubbaz> did you get the email somerville32?
<somerville32> Yes
<somerville32> bubbaz, Tell me. Are you using a proxy currently to evade any channel or network bans?
<bubbaz> i only used it somerville32 to come to this network to see what Mez problem was.
<bubbaz> he was causing abuse to my IRCD. and got me banned over lies.
<somerville32> bubbaz, Are you currently banned from this network or only certain channels?
<bubbaz> I liek ubuntu software. I hate that mez did this.
<somerville32> bubbaz, No one is excusing what Mez may or may not have done.
<somerville32> bubbaz, Do you have any network or irc server logs that show this flooding to be occuring?
<somerville32> The log you sent me looks like a channel log
<bubbaz> let me check
<somerville32> bubbaz, Are you currently banned from this network or only certain channels?
<bubbaz> it started with channel ban, and i left. Then when i started getting the flood, i come back and was going to ask Mez why he was doing the flood. Then i seen i was klined.
<somerville32> bubbaz, Is that hostname stilled klined?
<bubbaz> let me check, be right back. I forgot i had this in firewall settings.
* somerville32 is going to bed.
* somerville32 waves.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
<bubbaz> Is there any IRCOPS that is on right now>
<bubbaz> ?
<bubbaz> I need to talk to one
<tonyyarusso> bubbaz: Just ask your question and see.  :)
<bubbaz> I will explain
<bubbaz> I didn't know and said language in the channel, and i got warned and i stoped. Well we were talking about alcohol in offtopic, and this person said i looked like a drinker and that is makes you dumb. Well i found this funny pic of a random idiot that posted on a forum that he cut his video card to make it fit in his pc. Then i was like "look i found Lynores forum post :P" and i was just joking and i guess it offended her and
<bubbaz> Now if that would have been me that got talked crap to, then they would have just told me to use ignore.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<bubbaz> by the way here was the pic that offended her ---> http://m4lt.com/images/why-doesnt-this-work.jpg
<tonyyarusso> bubbaz: Is this malt again?
<bubbaz> and Mez clone flooded my IRCD and jenda
<maxamillion> tonyyarusso: bingo
<bubbaz> i got logs to proove it
<bubbaz> www.m4lt.com/~unreal/ircd.log
<bubbaz> www.m4lt.com/~unreal/malt.log
<bubbaz> Mez used a server to connect through.
<bubbaz> Please match the hosts of jenda and Hobsee, and see if they match from my IRCD server log.
<Amaranth> pricechild is in there too
<bubbaz> so can i be unbanned from #ubuntu-offtopic, and #ubuntu? I only come here on a proxy after i was banned because Mez, and other were clone flooding my IRCD, and i come here to talk with a ubuntu op to see if i could get unbanned, and to see what was Mez problem.
<Amaranth> bubbaz: aren't you klined from the entire network?
<bubbaz> No.
<bubbaz> just channel
<Amaranth> until we here the other side of the story i'd say no, you can't be unbanned
<bubbaz> your not a op so stay out of it, Mez gives you access to a server... so you know you will take up for your internet buddy.
<Amaranth> heh
<maxamillion> can we attempt to be civil in this chan please?
<bubbaz> maxamillion are you op?
<maxamillion> bubbaz: of xubuntu, yes
<maxamillion> bubbaz: you just talked to me not even an hour ago
<bubbaz> yes
<bubbaz> I forgot
<Amaranth> Don't have to be an op to know how these things works.
<Jucato> Amaranth: when are you getting your op status back?
<Amaranth> Jucato: Hopefully at the next irc council meeting
<tonyyarusso> Amaranth: Didn't know that.
* tonyyarusso wonders if it's scheduled...
<Amaranth> It's not
<Jucato> Amaranth: good luck! :)
<Amaranth> Was talking to Seveas about it when I got my cloak back, told me to bring it up at the meeting because he wasn't sure how this should work (I was the first person to have this happen)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> hey Hobbsee
<Jucato> Hobbsee!!!
* Jucato doesn't give Hobbsee permission to talk
<Hobbsee> hey Amaranth, Jucato!
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> why so?
<Jucato> just pretending to be ChanServ...
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: apparently you've been involved in spamming bubbaz server
<Hobbsee> maybe
<Hobbsee> finally got sick of it al
<Hobbsee> l
<Amaranth> malt, i think his nick was
<Hobbsee> yes.  cant say i'm at all sympathetic, though, after his abuse.
<Amaranth> He seems to think the fact that someone attacked his ircd is reason to get unbanned
<Hobbsee> no, that was just an attempt to make him go away, and realise how annoying his stuff was being.
<maxamillion> Hobbsee: bubbaz == malt
<Hobbsee> when he figures out how to treat people decently, he can be let back in
<Amaranth> Wait, are you saying you're behind the clone attack?
<Hobbsee> maxamillion: ah, thanks
<maxamillion> Hobbsee: np ;)
<bubbaz> www.m4lt.com/~unreal/ircd.log  www.m4lt.com/~unreal/malt.log
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: i wasnt behind it, no
<Hobbsee> was i part of it?  yes
<bubbaz> you in au Hobbsee?
<Amaranth> Well, fuck.
* Hobbsee raises an eyebrow.  you of all people should be able to do a whois
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: What the hell did you think that was going to do?
<tonyyarusso> biab to read this....
<Hobbsee> dunno.  i got sick of it all after about half an hour of him abusing multiple people, and disrupting
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: when you dont have any staffers who can kline, there's repeated abuse, ban evading, etc....what in all honesty would you do, after a long period of this happening?
<bubbaz> I evaded because my IRCD got clone flooded and i come here to see what the problem was.
<Amaranth> btw, tor doesn't help you on freenode
<bubbaz> some work most don't
<Hobbsee> bubbaz: rubbish.  you evaded way before that.
<bubbaz> Nope/
<bubbaz> Nope.
<bubbaz> Don't lie
<Amaranth> tor is identified and you get a special hostmask
<bubbaz> you get the hostmask of w/e proxy it bounces you to.
<bubbaz> could be bellsouth or anything.
<bubbaz> depends on who runs a servr in tor.
<Amaranth> no, you get a hostmask that says "tor"
<bubbaz> server*
<bubbaz> On some yes.
<bubbaz> some no
* Hobbsee doesnt lie.
<Hobbsee> bubbaz: if i were lying, then surely i would have denied any part in the logging.
<Hobbsee> er, in the spamming
<Hobbsee> no idea about the clone flooding.  didnt even hear that was going on
<bubbaz> How about lets just unban and forget? Since we were all apart of this.
<bubbaz> I havent been in that channel since i was banned last night.
<Hobbsee> bubbaz: are you going to be a sane human being? 
<Hobbsee> were you drukn or something?  you're usually pleasant, i thought
<bubbaz> Yes, i didn't know your rules at the time.
<bubbaz> I am very sick and ill
<bubbaz> I have had mono for 19 weeks now
<bubbaz> with infection
<bubbaz> thats enough to make anyone go crazy
<Hobbsee> you run your own irc server dont you?  and you're telling me you dont know the rules of irc?
<Hobbsee> hrm
<bubbaz> I didn't know language was not allowed.
<bubbaz> And i was just joking about that pic to that person.
<Hobbsee> being a sane human being, and not harrassing people should be fairly obvious
<bubbaz> I didn't know they got offended so easy
<bubbaz> dude, that pic is so known
<Hobbsee> think a little.  it helps.
<bubbaz> and people joke with it allot
<Hobbsee> i dont care what it was - you were asked to stop, repeatedly, and didnt.  
<Amaranth> !coc
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<bubbaz> I stoped my language. I wasn't warned about stop with a joke.
<bubbaz> But now i know
<bubbaz> So can i be unbanned?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!*extreme*@*]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b jasondz!*@*]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!*@dsl3-p226.intrstar.net]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!*@210.94.178.29]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!*@210.94.178.29]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!*@CPE00402b69b8f2-CM0018c0c5fc80.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!*@221.153.31.176]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!*@cable-82-119-11-69.cust.blue-cable.de]  by Hobbsee
<bubbaz> :D thanks 
* Jucato tries to get operator privilegest from ChanServ
<Hobbsee> bubbaz: that *should* be all.  actually, there will be more in #ubuntu too
<bubbaz> let me reconnect my perform is not working
<Hobbsee> bubbaz: FYI, ban evading is regarded *very* seriously - if you do, you effectively declare op war
* Jucato thinks he didn't  listen
<Hobbsee> i'll repaste it
<Hobbsee> what surprises me is that the guy is generally good.
<Hobbsee> he just went *way* further than what he should have
<Hobbsee> heya malt :)
<malt> [02:03:40]  ::: #ubuntu You're banned from that channel
<malt> [02:03:40]  ::: Press (Control+F2) to retry!
<Hobbsee> malt: [18:02]  <Hobbsee> bubbaz: FYI, ban evading is regarded *very* seriously - if you do, you effectively declare op war
<Hobbsee> malt: try again? 
<malt> [02:04:34]  ::: #ubuntu You're banned from that channel
<Hobbsee> hrm
* Hobbsee keeps removing
<malt> I think my ident is banned
<malt> or name
<Hobbsee> oh....
<Hobbsee> man...there are a lot of bans there...
<malt> thanks :D
<malt> I am unbanned now
<Hobbsee> malt: /mode #ubuntu d <-- were any more of them you?
<malt> [02:05:58]  ::: #ubuntu-offtopic You're banned from that channel
<Hobbsee> malt: retry?
<malt> ./mode #ubuntu d does nothing for me
<Amaranth> this is why you don't ban evade :)
<Hobbsee> check your server panel
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: yeah, exactly.
<Hobbsee> [18:05]  [BanList:#ubuntu]  billsbills set by Mez on 01/20/2007 12:00:27 AM
<Hobbsee> [18:05]  [BanList:#ubuntu]  extremey set by Mez on 01/19/2007 11:39:07 PM
<Hobbsee> [18:05]  [BanList:#ubuntu]  jasondz set by Mez on 01/19/2007 11:27:05 PM
<Hobbsee> will be them
<malt> yeah
<malt> i think thats all
<Hobbsee> there's more in -offotpic, too
<malt> you might want to keep them hosts banned anyways.
<Hobbsee> malt: wouldnt surprise me.  there were a lot of bans
<malt> There public proxys
<Hobbsee> bah, too late.  why?
<Hobbsee> ahh
<Hobbsee> public ones.  interesting.  we never seem to be able to keep up with the proxies
<Hobbsee> malt: the bans were only to keep you out till you could hold a sane conversation, you know :P
* Hobbsee notes that /cs lart is useful, but does create a hell of a lot of bans!
<Amaranth> indeed
<malt> who thinks i can get $650 for this PC i just put it togeather other day, and it is new.
<malt> specs is
<malt> intel core 2 duo E6300 3.72 ghz processor dual 1.86 ghz, 1 GB ram of DDR2 PC2 5300, 250 gb hard drive at 7200 rpm, 450 watt power supply, gaming case, CD/DVD burner/reader
<malt> all it needs is a good video card and it is ready for max perform
<malt> its got a crappy onboard in it now
<Amaranth> malt: offtopic :P
<Amaranth> but dual core doesn't mean double ghz
<malt> its 2 processors at 1.86 ghz
<malt> dual
<Amaranth> and that's a junk power supply
<Amaranth> but, still, #ubuntu-offtopic
<maxamillion> jesus the ignorance of people bloaws my mind
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
* jenda pokes Seveas
<jenda> Good morning.
<Seveas> ola
<jenda> Wrote you an email.
<jenda> About -es... early this morning :)
<Hobbsee> hey jenda, Seveas 
<Seveas> jenda, I saw it
<jenda> k
<jenda> Hey Hobbsee
<Seveas> jenda, best thing to do at this moment imho: forward it to jono, CC me and pochu
<Seveas> (of course, if pochu gives permission to do so)
<jenda> Will do.
<jenda> tomorrow.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b malt!*@*]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<apokryphos> he's the really abusive user from a couple days ago
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: he's gotten better
<apokryphos> Hobbsee: how so?
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: more reasonable and sane today.  i warned him most strongly about ban evading, and the like
<apokryphos> after what he did I can't imagine lifting any ban of his for a very long time
<apokryphos> like I said, he's one of the worst ban evaders we've ever had
<apokryphos> and his language was disgusting
<Hobbsee> he has appeared to get better.
<apokryphos> are we really going to ignore what he did?
<Hobbsee> after all the other stuff?  maybe
* Hobbsee was playing it by ear
<apokryphos> what do you mean? I don't see why we should treat him any differently to any other user
<apokryphos> he's one of the worst users I've seen in many weeks, and we wouldn't normally dream of lifting someone elses ban after a couple of days. Why him?
<Hobbsee> because of his sane past behaviour.  
* Hobbsee shrugs
<jenda> apokryphos: I concur - he behaved as he did because he was upset, and thought he was unjustly banned.
<jenda> It's not an excuse, but I think he will be better.
<Hobbsee> and may he be squished into the ground if he behaves like that again, now that he's been warned.
<apokryphos> and yet his "insane" behaviour was no small thing, at all. To be honest I'm finding it a bit hard to believe
<apokryphos> jenda: that is absolutely no excuse
* Hobbsee finds it hard to beleive the change from sane --> insane --> sane again
<Seveas> I agree with apokryphos
<Seveas> if his behaviour was bad enough to warrant a letter/call to an isp, he should be banned for a long time
<apokryphos> we can't let such a bad user like that get away with it. He also wasn't "just bad" after he thought he was unjustly treated
<apokryphos> he harassed lynoure, another member in -offtopic. Though his language in here was bad enough to get him a long ban.
<Hobbsee> Seveas: it's your call, not mine.  Amaranth was the one pleading his case.
<jenda> ok
<Amaranth> Wait, what?
<Seveas> btw, he seems to be unbanned in #ubuntu right now
<Amaranth> I told him he had to wait until the other people involved told their story
* Hobbsee didnt read that
<Amaranth> That's when he told me to shutup because I'm not an op
<Amaranth> It was before you joined
<apokryphos> Seveas: I was going to ban him here but I thought I'd wait till we finish discussing here
<apokryphos> Hobbsee: doesn't sound like he changed
<apokryphos> also, his comment about asking computer specs in here? He knows very well what this channel is for
<apokryphos> Seveas: s/here/there/
<Seveas> apokryphos, feel free to ban and blame it on me. From what I've read that persons behaviour was disgusting
* Hobbsee didnt read the backlog.  had more important stuff than irc
* Seveas too :)
<apokryphos> Seveas: indeed, I agree. 
* Seveas had a 30-hour shift at work, followed by 16 hours of sleep and lots of time spent buying a car
<Hobbsee> ow!
<Hobbsee> what kind of car?
<Seveas> Suzuki Alto
<Hobbsee> got a pic?
<Seveas> not yet
<Hobbsee> Seveas: are you going to spain, btw?
<Seveas> the thing is dirty as hell, have to wash it ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Seveas> Don't know. I probably won't get sponsored and I spent my money on the car
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<Hobbsee> good point
<Amaranth> Yeah, I don't see sponsorship in my future either
<Amaranth> Unless I hurry up and do a bunch of work on my compiz stuff and willowng ;)
<Hobbsee> lol
<Amaranth> which actually sounds fun right now, django is getting annoying
<Seveas> django is fun :)
<jenda> Django Reinhardt is more fun ;)
<Amaranth> what i really need is a full application to look at
<Amaranth> but not a super complex one
* Mez yawns
<Mez> Seveazs: around
<Mez> Seveas *
<Mez> if so any chance you can help me get Lethargy to report katapult bugs in IRC?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v effie_jayx]  by ChanServ
<jenda> hmm... malt is still roaming... just visited #freenode-social 
<Hobbsee> malt's saying he's banned from #ubuntu again
<jenda> Should I voice him, or should I not voice him.
<jenda> Not voicing will mean questions...
<jenda> Voiced, but silent.
<jenda> ops?
<jenda> anyone?
<jenda> Could we get a ban exempt on Zaggynl?
<jenda> He's using tor because he can't connect to freenode otherwise.
<jenda> (in #ubuntu)
<jenda> <Zaggynl> Hi, my brother set up Tor server at his computer, and because of this I can't reach Freenode without Tor anymore, I shutdown his server, but the ban is still in place, can you guys help me with this?
<Hobbsee> jenda: i dont kno whow to set up a permanent +e
<jenda> /mode +e Zaggynl!*@*
<jenda> It's temporary, really.
<Hobbsee> ahh
* Hobbsee can do that to the tor section
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth]  by ChanServ
<jenda> Seveas: ping
<jenda> Seveas: 1) May I add #ubuntuforums to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat ?
<jenda> Seveas: 2) Under which section - support and talk, or team channels?
<jenda> nalioth: opinion?
<jenda> :)
<jenda> Wait... I've been misinformed...  it's there.
<jenda> Sorry.
<gnomefreak> i would sayt support and talk
<jenda> it's in the team section now.
* nalioth hands jenda the magnifying glass for the small print
* gnomefreak didnt know ubuntuforums was a team
<jenda> gnomefreak: it's not really - there's a ubuntuforums moderator team.
<nalioth> gnomefreak: they are our brothers and sisters now
<jenda> BTW, there's also #nuubuntuteam - which isn't an ubuntu channel...
<gnomefreak> nalioth: i know but im thinking its more of a support place than a team ;)
<jenda> ...or atleast not in freenode's terms.
<jenda> gnomefreak: I'd think so as well.
<jenda> support and chat - a bit like -offtopic.
<jenda> with a different set of users.
<PriceChild> !no aiglx-#ubuntu-xgl is <reply> AIGLX is a project that aims to enable GL-accelerated effects on a standard desktop. Supported cards: Nvidia: "new-legacy" (i.e. >GeForce4 + others) ATI: Radeon 7000 through 9250 (r100 and r200 generations), Intel: i830 through i945 and possible Via, Sis and S3 Savage. Howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/AIGLX
<ubotu> I'll remember that, PriceChild
* jenda hesitates for a sec.
<jenda> Can I move it?
* jenda fixes a typo in one of the chan's descriptions
<jenda> Seveas, I moved it - feel free to revert it, or I will if you disagree.
<jenda> (it fits that group also by being another primary namespace - the #ubuntuforums-mods channel would fit the team chan's description more, but it's not public anyway)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v somerville32]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<LjL> keep an eye on ikonia, i'm not following #ubuntu very much, but i keep seeing him/her threatening other people of bans and accusing them of trolling and such... might be correct about that, but
<tonyyarusso> LjL: will do.  (also, I have hilighted NeoGeo64 before for something...don't know what)
<gnomefreak> was watching him :(
<PriceChild> I know NeoGeo64....
<PriceChild> I can't remember where from...
<PriceChild> Hmmm I can't comment on the bantracker... is it broken?
<gnomefreak> did you ban him?
<tonyyarusso> PriceChild: There's a bug filed.
<PriceChild> thanks tonyyarusso 
<gnomefreak> yep its borked
<PriceChild> just had a major argument in forums between Kyral and another guy
<PriceChild> I'll just remember it :)
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, I cannot remember where I know him from... but its not a good thing whatever :)
<gnomefreak> ive seen him around its been months though
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> a good command to show all partitions
<gnomefreak> i thought it was fstab
<gnomefreak> but not
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: mount, df, cat fstab, fdisk, cfdisk - take your pick
<PriceChild> fdisk I like
<gnomefreak> i need size output
<gnomefreak> df wins
<Seveas> df -h
<gnomefreak> there might be a copy maximum
<nalioth> !info discus
<ubotu> discus: Pretty version of df(1) command.. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.2.9-1.1 (edgy), package size 9 kB, installed size 96 kB
<apokryphos> fdisk is likely to be more complete than df in some cases
<gnomefreak> this is just a f'ed up issue that i dont know where to begin except with partitions and sizes
<gnomefreak> Seveas: spam protection on pastebin?
<Seveas> yes
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> sounds like pastebin is giving lots of people issues
<gnomefreak> holy shit
<Seveas> meh
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> eh?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> :)
<Seveas> gnomefreak, 'sup?
<gnomefreak> guy lost 30 gigs but looks more like 130 gig
<gnomefreak> coping one folder with a few kb
<gnomefreak> torrents opened
<gnomefreak> when coping? is that possible?
<LjL> uh what kind of spam protection?
<gnomefreak> Seveas: see #kubuntu for the pastebin issues
<Seveas> LjL, javascript/hashcash
<Seveas> so people need javascript enabled
<ubotu> In ubotu, ImNotScrewedAnym said: !ati-tvout is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2045960&posted=1#post2045960
<LjL> Seveas: bah... were there that many spam issues?
<Seveas> yes
<Seveas> 90%
<LjL> what if i'm stuck in textmode and using w3m or links
<ubotu> In ubotu, ImNotScrewedAnym said: !ati tvout is http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2042849&postcount=39
<ubotu> In ubotu, ImNotScrewedAnym said: !ati tv out is http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2042849&postcount=39
<LjL> i think that should be turned into a wiki document first
<ubotu> In ubotu, ImNotScrewedAnym said: !ati-tvout is http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2042849&postcount=39
<gnomefreak> ok whos good with kde i mean really good.
<Mez> gnomefreak, sup ?
<gnomefreak> Mez: lose of 30gigs coping a folder full of torrents
<gnomefreak> Mez: failed to copy due to lack of space
<gnomefreak> Mez: see thehound<tab> in #kubuntu
* gnomefreak never seen 200gig used up by ubuntu
* Mez is confused
<gnomefreak> i think its being held in cache somehow but dont have a clue where to begin
<somerville32> If he copied it, why would the original files be lost?
<gnomefreak> they arnt
<gnomefreak> copying the file or torrents (that failed to copy) made him lose 30gigs
<gnomefreak> bbs dinner
<LjL> i told that ATI TV-out guy that he'd be welcome to make a wiki page out of that forum guide... right now tbh i don't feel like helping / doing one myself, and i don't have an ATI for that matter. but if anybody wants to make something out of it or give him a hand...
<somerville32> Isn't there a forum-wiki delta team?
<PriceChild> somerville32, yes... but doesn't really exist anymore
<PriceChild> somerville32, K_Mandla's going on another wiki rampage soon http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=341385
<LjL> somerville32: well i think doc.gwos.org/ is kind of like that
<somerville32> Sounds like a job for forum ambassadors
<PriceChild> somerville32, I hope not :(
<somerville32> Speaking of the forums
<PriceChild> LjL, yeah... but with the wiki licensing issues getting sorted soon hopefully It won't be a problem any more
#ubuntu-ops 2008-01-14
<SportChick> hi PriceChild ikonia
<ikonia> hi
<LjL> the f
<LjL> he wasn't banned from #k
<LjL> njan, haven't we had enough of this one?
<njan> LjL, what's the problem?
<LjL> njan: always bedpan/romney. pasted the same stuff as you probably know in #kubuntu (not just the link - the whole thing).
<njan> LjL, how recently?
<LjL> njan: 00:13:51 UTC
<LjL> i banned him at 00:14:01
<PriceChild> LjL, did he get #ubuntu?
<LjL> PriceChild: no, he's banforwarded from there to here... it's LinuxBoi
<LjL> aka romney aka etc
<PriceChild> Ah thankyou.
<njan> LjL, ty
<LjL> njan: he's probably about to do it in #lisp
<njan> yeah, I'm in #lisp
<njan> I notice he's joined #xubuntu - has he said anything in ther eyet?
<LjL> ah yes so you are.
<LjL> i'm not in #x
<PriceChild> Yes
<PriceChild> but he just stopped...
<LjL> PriceChild: he waits for someone to actually ask him about it.
<LjL> doing the same in #lisp
<PriceChild> ah ok
<njan> He won't be a problem any more. :)
<PriceChild> There he goes.
<PriceChild> Thanks njan.
<njan> np.
<Seveas> on the K train?
<njan> Seveas, that's the one.
<PriceChild> LjL, get yourself on access for #xubuntu?
<Seveas> choo choo!
<LjL> PriceChild: honestly i haven't joined in ages
<PriceChild> Seveas, you need to get one of those train-driver hats
<njan> I'll leave you folks to it; shout if he comes back, please ;)
<PriceChild> blue, with the stripes
<Seveas> PriceChild, I only have the whistle :)
<LjL> njan: i will. though he's kept that .mx address for quite a while
<njan> oki.
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, jdh6403 said: ubotu is the only bot welcome here   and he is all muscular and tan and admired
<PriceChild> I think someone is getting a little too attached...
<LjL> ubotu, part #ubuntu-offtopic
<PriceChild> haha
<PriceChild> Seveas, has ubotu's deleted factoids been cleared out properly?
<Seveas> a while ago
<PriceChild> thanks
<Seveas> sqlite> select count(*) from facts where value like '<deleted>';
<Seveas> 0
<Seveas> duh
<Seveas> sqlite> select count(*) from facts where value like '<deleted>%';
<Seveas> 48
<Seveas> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51847/
<PriceChild> Hehe I like mneptok's super secret download link
<Seveas> :)
 * PriceChild naively wonders if it points anywhere
<Seveas> it does
<Seveas> there's a recursive symlink in there
<PriceChild> hehe yup
<PriceChild> haha at mez's autoreply factoid addition
<Mez> ...
<Mez> ?
<PriceChild> 2062|this|Mez!n=mez@ubuntu/member/mez|<deleted>an autoreply: I am currently not available. Please leave your message, and I will get back to you as soon as possible.
<Mez> don't even remember that
<PriceChild> Mez, because your autoreply did it whilst you were away?
<Mez> probably I set myself away and sent stuff to ubotu - or something
<Seveas> tsk tsk
<Seveas> nasty boy mez
<Mez> :O
<PriceChild> malicious
<PriceChild> Hey Kouen, how can I help?
<Kouen> sorry i am back
<Kouen> i just entered to ubuntu channel and mirc says that i was unable to enter the channel ... address is banned
<Kouen> but how can it be if it is my first time that i enter this server?
<LjL> Kouen, i suggest you change your "real name" to either reflect your real name, or at least to use clean language
<Kouen> ok
<Kouen> sorry... ops... it was by that??
<Kouen> ok thanks
<ubotu> In ubotu, dontpanic0 said: what is ubuntu
<PriceChild> dontpanic0, no need to apologise or w/e, we get that all the time. /msg ubotu bot
<crdlb> heh @ the floodbots
<ubotu> DrDerek called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (sorush23)
<elkbuntu> um... 'poo', 'fart'? do we have an 8yrold troll?
<Madpilot> observe the /topic in -offtopic. sorush appears to be extra confused today.
<jussi01> stdin: smart alec :P
<stdin> jussi01: just be glad you didn't say "good morning", you'd have had an even more sarcastic response :p
<jussi01> LOL
<jussi01> morning Gary
<Gary> morning
<dunebuggy> i have a question about this server
<Gary> whats the question?
<dunebuggy> i have created a forum and would like to have a irc channel, dont know how
 * stdin points to #freenode
<dunebuggy> i know i can create a free one, but i wanted it to be up all the time
<dunebuggy> i use to be slick with irc
<dunebuggy> how are all these rooms shelled?
<dunebuggy> oh i missed that
<dunebuggy> freenode is for free channels?
<Dave2> freenode is the network you're on
<dunebuggy> lol
<dunebuggy> i guess i should have looked
<dunebuggy> what im trying to say, is when the last person leaves the channel, how do you get it to say open?
<stdin> #freenode is the place to ask that
<dunebuggy> ahh, thank you
<dunebuggy> sorry for my ignorance
<KaoticEvil> anyone know why an IDE drive would detect as SCSI during the install of ubuntu-server?
<TheSheep> KaoticEvil: this is not a help channel
<KaoticEvil> ... howd i get here?
<Pici> Magic.
<ikonia> ha ha ha
<ikonia> piff puff poof, and your gone
<Pici> Exactly.
<KaoticEvil> why cant i get into #ubuntu?
<KaoticEvil> rawr
<Pici> KaoticEvil: Let me check our logs, hold on.
<KaoticEvil> k, thanks
<Pici> KaoticEvil: Found it.
<Pici> !away | KaoticEvil
<KaoticEvil> ....
<ubotu> KaoticEvil: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu-ops - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also  !Guidelines
<Pici> KaoticEvil: Please disable your noisy /away script in #ubuntu.
<KaoticEvil> was most likely an auto-away, and it has been disabled
<Pici> KaoticEvil: Allright, you can rejoin.
<KaoticEvil> thanks :)
<Pici> hrm... odd that it wasn't in the tracker.
<jussi01> Pici: yeah, I couldnt see it anywhere, what did you do, grep logs?
<Pici> jussi01: yeah.
<Pici> I saw it in /bans, and hoped I was idle when it happened.
<Pici> marcx: Can we help you?
<marcx> sry
<marcx> this channel is just only for ops?
<Pici> Yes.
<Pici> marcx: Were you trying to get into #ubuntu and got here instead?
<marcx> I don't know how I connected cause this channel is not in my start list of Konversation
<Pici> marcx: Looks like you were forwarded from #ubuntu because of a noisy away script.
<Pici> !away | marcx please read
<ubotu> marcx please read: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu-ops - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also  !Guidelines
<marcx> yes
<marcx> exactly
<marcx> channel #ubuntu missing
<marcx> how can I get back?
<Pici> marcx: Can you please disable your script that announces when you are away, or part #ubuntu before you use it?
<marcx> yes I trying but I can't find it where is it
<marcx> I can't find it
<marcx> can someone help me plz
<Pici> marcx: yeah, looking.
<marcx> Konversation 1.0.1
<marcx> ahh
<marcx> u know it
<Pici> Found it?
<marcx> not yet
<Pici> oh.
<marcx> should be ok
<marcx> but I can't go back
<Pici> You found it?
<marcx> 470 Forwarding to another channel
<marcx> yes
<Pici> Yes, because I need to manually lift it.
<marcx> it was in Identities
<marcx> 10min I'll be back
<marcx> I have to go to shop
<Pici> marcx: You can rejoin now.
<marcx> ok
<marcx> thnx a lot
<ubotu> ikonia called the ops in #ubuntu (fath flooding)
<Pici> darn, I'm slow today.
<Hobbsee> LjL: yes, unfortunately, i dont' get paid to work on ubuntu, and have lots to do, so you'll have to forgive me if i don't do everything immediately.  the first i heard of it having been created was when the reports of it being shut down came thru.
<Hobbsee> 07:44 <+nalioth> i honestly do not see why we have to have #kubuntu-kde4 when
<Hobbsee>                  we have #ubuntu+1
<Hobbsee> nalioth: because the kde4 packages are not only in hardy.  end of story.
<ikonia> Hobbsee: it was dicussed in hear yesterday that hardy will ship with kde4 ?
<ikonia> is that not true ?
<ikonia> (I appriciate you told me it was 3.5 a few days ago) hence the confusion yesterday
 * Hobbsee wishes people would actually read the bloody meeting logs, and read the blog posts, before commenting, so that people don't have to explain again and again
<Hobbsee> there will be 2 versions of hardy - kde3, and kde4.
<ikonia> Hobbsee: I did read, it said 3.5
<ikonia> ooh two actual releases
<Hobbsee> kde4 will be the default cd, but you'll still be able to get the other
<Hobbsee> yes....
<Hobbsee> stdin: while you have kde3-based releases, you will still need #kubuntu as kde3.
<Hobbsee> assuming you actually plan to support what's known as supported releases, anyway
<stdin> Hobbsee: I would think both KDE3 and KDE4 would be in #kubuntu when hardy is released
<Hobbsee> stdin: why, though?  they're going to be completely differnet apps, with completely different support answers.
<Hobbsee> and people ar elikely to be only running one or the other.
<stdin> Hobbsee: because #kubuntu = Kubuntu support, and Kubuntu will have both
 * Hobbsee would imagine #kubuntu and #kubuntu-kde4 would both be for kubuntu support, no?
 * Hobbsee would have thought that the downsides of having two channels was more than definetly reversed by the lack fo wrong answers for questions, due to assuming the wrong version of kde.
<stdin> Hobbsee: would #kubuntu-kde4 be only KDE4 questions? so if someone wanted to know how to install, say, samba they should ask only in #kubuntu ?
<Hobbsee> stdin: i would assume it would be "if you're urnning a kde4 version of kubuntu, ask stuff in -kde4, else ask in #kubuntu"
<Hobbsee> stdin: as it stands, surely a "install samba" button in kde3 and 4 would be in different places?
<Hobbsee> and the package manager would be different?
 * Hobbsee is unsure how different it would look and act, but certainly some
<stdin> Hobbsee: what happens when hardy and hardy+1 (or hardy+2) come out, when more users have KDE4 than have KDE3? will there still be #kubuntu for KDE3 and -kde4 for KDE4?
<Hobbsee> stdin: i've been thinking about that.
<Hobbsee> stdin: depending on how frequent the kde3 questions are, we either assimilate it all into #kubuntu, or create #kubuntu-kde3.
<ikonia> seems the kde status has caused a real layout issue for ubuntu
<Hobbsee> ikonia: it's more an issue of people not actually talking to each other, and doing things without checking with people who might actually care about it.
 * stdin thinks we need a long term plan
<ikonia> that seems fair comment
<Hobbsee> stdin: at that point, i'd say assimilate into #kubuntu
<Hobbsee> and just forward #kubuntu-kde4
<Hobbsee> i think the # of kde3 people wanting support will still be quite high, for quite a while
<Hobbsee> however, i think tha taround 4.1, or whenever it appears to be stable, and feature par with kde3, i think a lot of people will switch.
<Hobbsee> or at least, for the kubuntu release corresponding to that.
<stdin> Hobbsee: so we'll keep -kde4 open for the foreseeable future and reassess after 4.1?
<Hobbsee> stdin: s/4.1/whatever release is deemed stable and runnable by everyone, and feature-par with kde3.5/
<Hobbsee> stdin: but yes, that would certainly be the best plan, imo.
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, kde4 user population will spike when the ubuntu release comes, then shrink as certain types of people go squealing back to kde3
<stdin> that's at least a plan, didn't have one 5mins ago
<ikonia> do you think this is a testing ground for future non-stable releases available at ubuntu release time ?
<Hobbsee> stdin: was in my head for a while, but :)
<Hobbsee> stdin: no one asked, so i didn't go on too far.
<Hobbsee> as it is, we know that nalioth will just say "i don't think it's necessary.  end of story"
<Hobbsee> ikonia: what do you mean?
<stdin> Hobbsee: we all know nalioth's position ;)
<Hobbsee> ikonia: as in, a replacement #ubuntu+1 or something?
<Hobbsee> stdin: yeah, so i didn't see the point of putting across my views too far :)
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, he would need a better reason than that for vetoing the rest of the council
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: this is true. it's certainly true that people will go back to kde3, when they see kde4, so will require support on kde3.
<ikonia> Hobbsee: no, sorry. I mean say ubuntu is released 2 days before gnome 3 is out
<ikonia> a model for when there is potential version conflicts / availability
<ikonia> (my wording on that is terrible)
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: sure, but why does he need to have an official veto, when he's a staffer, and can just close channels as he likes, as he's a GC?
<Hobbsee> ikonia: ahh, i see.  well, it'd depend if they planned to release 2.x and 3.x concurrently.
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, because that would end in a dissolution of trust and a vote of no confidence from at least one of us
<Hobbsee> ikonia: and if they waited to release 3.x until it was feature-par, and reasonably bug free
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: i thought he'd already closed it once, no?
<ikonia> Hobbsee: be interesting to see how the kde3/4 situation works out, as I said could be a potential solid model
<Hobbsee> ikonia: this is true.
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, and he now knows what *we* think
<PriceChild> What's happenned?
<Hobbsee> ikonia: by the time gnome3 hits, the channels may well be split out anyway
<Hobbsee> that's the other thing - this is a semi-pilot for what happens if we split #ubuntu up
<ikonia> gnome3 was a bad example ;)
<Hobbsee> ikonia: on the contrary.  i got your point :)
<ikonia> good good
<ikonia> same could be true of future kernel releases 2.8 for example with the random device id allocation
<ikonia> but thats probably too far
<Hobbsee> aieee....
 * Hobbsee thinks ubuntu would straight-switch, in that case.
<ubotu> dgjones called the ops in #ubuntu (billlyboy (serial spammer is back))
<ikonia> I meant not just dekstop changes, core components
<ikonia> again 2.8 was a tad extreme example
<PriceChild> What on earth is going on?
<PriceChild> jdong, make a britishism and die.
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: discussing the kde4 stuff
<elkbuntu> eww, spammer with a filthy vhost
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: ah, good.  right
<PriceChild> I understood that much....?
<PriceChild> <elkbuntu> Hobbsee, he would need a better reason than that for vetoing the rest of the council ???
<LjL> [14:16] <Hobbsee> LjL: yes, unfortunately, i dont' get paid to work on ubuntu, and have lots to do, so you'll have to forgive me if i don't do everything immediately.  the first i heard of it having been created was when the reports of it being shut down came thru.
<Hobbsee> [00:36] <Hobbsee> as it is, we know that nalioth will just say "i don't think it's necessary.  end of story"
<Hobbsee> waswhat that related to
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: ^
<PriceChild> But he didn't shut it down did he?
<PriceChild> I did.
<Hobbsee> ahhh, i was under the impression that he did
<Hobbsee> but i saw it still registered
<LjL> i certainly don't blame you for not knowing or doing everything, Hobbsee, however you'll certainly understand that if the first time you heard of it was when it was shut down, then it was pretty reasonable for us to shut it down to begin with. which we actually didn't, because we were (wrongly? unsure) under the impression that it wasn't yet entirely decided. stdin wasn't sure whether it was supposed to be open or not, and mostly we thought people were
<LjL> joining it without it *actually* being open.
<Hobbsee> LjL: of when i heard about it actually existing in practice, not just the theoretical idea, which was what it had been up till now.
<LjL> and as i said, while you certainly have a right to decide which channels you want under the kubuntu umbrella, a channel with one op, no topic, no bot etc. is hardly a channel i consider "open" and am comfortable with users joining
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, it was only like 2hrs old when it was shut down, iirc
<Hobbsee> LjL: true.  unadvertised and such.
<PriceChild> Pretty much as soon as it was discussed with Hobbsee, that it was understood it was wanted/needed, it was re-openned?
 * PriceChild fails to see the object/point of discussion here.
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: i force reopened it, without having spoken to nalioth or others of the council
 * Hobbsee thought nalioth had decided to forwad it.
<LjL> Hobbsee: i didn't ask for it to be closed down due to disagreeing with its existence (although i kind of do, but that's not for me to decide in the end), i asked for it to be *temporarily forwarded* because it didn't meet the normal requirements for any normal ubuntu irc channel
<LjL> Hobbsee, he might have, i did ask for it to happen though
<Hobbsee> LjL: right.  which then states that you have a requirement for any ubuntu channel to be set up, in full capacity, immediately.
<PriceChild> Hobbsee, "force?"
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: i asked jussi to give me ops there, then reopened it myself.
<PriceChild> right ok
<Hobbsee> without having an answer from the council
<LjL> Hobbsee: since you're the #kubuntu contact, you had in my opinion every right to reopen it. but it's also my opinion that we had a right to close it, seeing as it was not clear whether it was officially endorsed and, in any case, didn't meet a channel's requirements
<PriceChild> jussi01, gave me full access to the channel. And told me to do what the council wanted with it. He did *NOT* say anything about how kubuntu wanted it, that it had been discussed or anything of that nature.
<PriceChild> So it was closed.
<Hobbsee> LjL: why did it not meet the channel requirements?
 * Hobbsee is unfamiliar that channels have requirements, especially in the first 48 hours or so of creation.
<LjL> Hobbsee: one op, no topic, no bots, no factoids pointing to it, no staff in the access list, no nothing
<LjL> Hobbsee: oh yes they do, *especially* then
<PriceChild> Hobbsee, it wasn't really created? Yeah it was registered... but nothing was done, and then it was given up to me.
<Hobbsee> do you have a URL to such a list?
<Hobbsee> clearly i'll need to refamiliarise myself with ubuntu channel creation guidelines then.
 * Hobbsee doesn't recall seeing tha ton the irc wiki pages
<Hobbsee> and if it's just in your head...i didn't have my psychic cereal this morning.
<PriceChild> Hobbsee, what do you believe should have been done?
<LjL> Hobbsee: if you want a URL you can see  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/Coordination - however, it's mostly common sense, and if you had dropped us a note, we could have taken care of it. you'll see in my PMs that i was waiting for *you* to okay the channel, since it wasn't clear to others whether it should be open.
<LjL> Hobbsee: which doesn't mean i blame you for not having the time to leave us a note -- that's just saying that you shouldn't be so surprised we temporarily forwarded it back
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: afaics, it was harmless in current state.  it had been open for a couple of hours, and was otherwise unpublished.  would have thought you'd give it at least 24/48 hours to account for timezone skew, even though it did not have a WIP banner.  after that, sure, i agree that you could have closed it without a problem.
<LjL> Hobbsee, we closed it because of reports that users were *joining* it.
<PriceChild> Hobbsee, even when the channel contact gave it up to me? Saying basically he didn't know what to do with it?
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: i've no idea why that was done
<PriceChild> there we g
<PriceChild> o
 * Pici thinks we're overdue for another irc-council meeting
<LjL> Pici: thanks, we know
<Hobbsee> seems odd to open a channel, just to hand it to a irc council member, with the idea of closing it.
<elkbuntu> Pici, come back in about 22 hours
<Hobbsee> awww, shist.
<elkbuntu> er 21 hrs
<Hobbsee> i have to work then, too.
 * Pici shuts up
<Hobbsee> LjL: granted, it would have been easier for me to open it, and do all the stuff at the same time.
<Hobbsee> LjL: that said, it's not a bad idea for new people to open channels, and slowly work thru all the required stuff to go with them - it's teaching the youngins.
<Hobbsee> because they will eventually replace us when we're old and bitter at irc.
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: i guess i'm also surprised that you didn't tell jussi01 all the other stuff that he needed to set up, when he spoke with you about changing the channel info over.
<PriceChild> Hobbsee, no, he just gave me level 48 and told me to do what the council thought was best...
<LjL> Hobbsee, well then this time they've learned that the way to open a channel is to 1) register it 2) *set it +stnmif #oldchannel* 3) work through setting a topic, making an access list, updating bot factoids to reflect the new channel 4) give a NOTICE in the relevant channels that the new channel is open, and unforward it
<PriceChild> Hobbsee, what other required stuff should i have tought?
<PriceChild> *taught
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: a mention that it didn't have  one op, no topic, no bots, no factoids pointing to it, no staff in the access list, no nothing" and it needed to.
<Hobbsee> bah.  there was supposed to be an extra " in there.
<Hobbsee> LjL: right, but if you require that much red tape, i want to see it on a wiki somewhere, in a logical place.
<Hobbsee> because that refers to all locos, etc, there as well, and they'r enot going to guess that kind of stuff.
<PriceChild> Hobbsee, I don't think that was the point... if the council would have decided it was to stay then we would have done that. However it just seemed randomly created, no kubuntu side backing it etc. and we closed it before getting a proper opinion from people.
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: oh, so then presumably loco channels announce new channels in #ubuntu-irc and not #ubuntu-ops, which is why i don't see it?
<LjL> Hobbsee, no, that doesn't refer to locos, it refers to all channels in the namespace we handle. anyway, sure, it will be put into a step-by-step guide if that's needed. there is already such a thing about *closing* a channel, i suppose one about *opening* one will only be useful.
<PriceChild> Hobbsee, a new main support channel being set up is a little different to a loco channel
<LjL> Hobbsee, not a matter of announcing really... loco channels create sub-channels without announcing them, and we really only intervene if their teams *complain* about it. i can't go through /list every single minute. #ubuntu #kubuntu #xubuntu are slightly higher in my priority list however.
<elkbuntu> btw, the answer for this is likely 'feeling intimidated', but only jussi01 can validate this theory or not: <Hobbsee> seems odd to open a channel, just to hand it to a irc council member, with the idea of closing it.
<jussi01> Ok, im here.
<jussi01> quite simply, as I said to Hobbsee: [16:02] <jussi01> I dont really want to get involved in the discussion there, but just to add to that, I wasnt sure of the presiding authority, so I didnt want to go set everything up and then have it all closed down. otherwise I would of asked what it needed.
<jussi01> I handed it to PriceChild as I felt he waas a competant authority to get it sorted.
<Hobbsee> LjL: next time i'll make up a group-contact-freenode-like form, in triplicate, sign it, and email it to you.  and send a copy via snailmail, to each of the members of the council.   will that be beurocratic enough for your liking?
<elkbuntu> so i'm not entirely off target then?
<LjL> jussi01, however if you told us that the kubuntu council or even just hobbsee were fine with it and wanted it to be open right away, i for one wouldn't have assumed you were lying, and would have helped setting it up rather than explaining why i didn't find it a good idea.
<PriceChild> LjL, indeed
<jussi01> LjL: I beleive jpatrick said just the thing
<LjL> Hobbsee: yes, it would.
<Hobbsee> LjL: great, OK then :)
<LjL> Hobbsee: conversely i ask, when we know of a channel in the namespace that has no topic, no one in the access list, etc, do we need to email all Councils in triplicate, etc, before +mif'ing it?
<LjL> you know, that's something we do pretty much daily
<Hobbsee> LjL: the relevant council.  and yes, that'd be nice.
<Hobbsee> unless you know it's a troll channel.
<PriceChild> Well then its a shame we missed jpatrick's comment.
<elkbuntu> LjL, i think it's fair to assume that docile channels are clearly different from troll channels
<LjL> elkbuntu, #ubuntu-kde isn't a troll channel for instance. but yesterday i just asked for it to be forwarded to #kubuntu (look at the topic, it was set even before).
<LjL> i do things that i think make sense. when a channel isn't ready to be opened, it makes sense to me to keep it closed
<elkbuntu> and i think it's fair to assume that a trusted regular such as jussi01 would not exactly start a troll channel... and may have merely got sidetracked in the making process?
<Hobbsee> LjL: i also think it is relevant to check if a regular support person, or a random person opened it.
<Hobbsee> if it's someone known to us, by being an ubuntu support person, kubuntu support person, etc, then yes, they should get the courtesy of an email before it gets closed down
<LjL> elkbuntu, you're also working under the assumption that +mif means "it's shut down, don't ever think of opening it again". it may mean that sometimes, but other times it simply means that the channel isn't *yet* open and ready for primetime.
<jussi01> also, I did ost the minutes of the meeting to the channel, so everyone could have seen the decision
<jussi01> post*
<Hobbsee> jussi01: people don't read meeting minutes.  that's why they keep talking about hardy being kde4 only.
<jussi01> Hobbsee: hehe
<ikonia> jussi01: your minutes where helpful to me.
<ikonia> I appriciated them
<LjL> Hobbsee: then i wonder why someone like stdin was unsure about the channel, and himself looked worried that people were already joining it, before it even was, under his perception, publicly "open"
<LjL> and i reasoned that he should know, as he's cited in the kde4 packages page
<Hobbsee> LjL: because it went to vote, and some people were against the channel.
 * Hobbsee has no idea why others were joining it, unless tehy read the meeting minutes
<elkbuntu> LjL, you're also working on the assumption that +mif wont end up in angry genuine contributors
<stdin> I was worried that people were joining (because it was announced in #kubuntu), but had no topic, no bot, and only jussi01 on the access list
<jussi01> stdin: who announced it?
<jussi01> I certainly didnt
<stdin> jussi01: some random person joined it, then announced it
<Hobbsee> stdin: yes, who announced it?
<jussi01> ahh
<stdin> then people started to join
<Hobbsee> yay for random people.  shoot them :)
<Hobbsee> stdin: i would ahve expected someone to go "support is still in #kubuntu while this channel is being set up"
<Hobbsee> then them to leave.
<Hobbsee> or to sit there and wait, if they wished.
<stdin> Hobbsee: I said in #kubuntu that the channel wasn't properly setup, and asked people not to join. but that meant that more people joined ironically
<PriceChild> lol
<Hobbsee> stdin: yeah, that's normal.
<Hobbsee> stdin: that's why #u-r was kept as a secret for a long while, till some idiot blasted it over -devel
<jussi01> Ok, Im off home. If you need me, leave a message. :). Ill be back on in a matter of hours. Im sorry about all the confusion.
<elkbuntu> jussi01, i think there's blame for both sides of the confusion, to be fair, so don't beat yourself up :)
<PriceChild> jussi01, not your fault :)
<jussi01> ok, thanks for the kind words. I felt a little responsible there.
<ikonia> heads up on kkk - pointless random trolling "windows rules" etc etc all day
<PriceChild> i'm watching
<ikonia> ta
<ikonia> Pici:
<ikonia> oops
<Pici> :)
<ikonia> Pici: was on it
<Pici> lastlog showed enough warnings for that.
<PriceChild> <BlackSunrise> Pici: wtf is a suppository?
<PriceChild> Something on the mind perhaps?
<Pici> I didn't want to call attention to it.
<ikonia> sorry
<Pici> ikonia: Oh, I mean I personally didnt want to call attention, if someone else did, fine with me.
<Ubuntu_Rocks> good morning
<ikonia> just tired of language
<Pici> Ubuntu_Rocks: How can we help you today?
<Ubuntu_Rocks> Pici:  Would it be possible to be let back to the ubuntu room?
<Pici> Ubuntu_Rocks: Do you know why you are banned?
<LjL> Ubuntu_Rocks: why were you locked out of it?
<Ubuntu_Rocks> yes
<Pici> Okay, why?
<Ubuntu_Rocks> I had a bad day and said some bad things.
<LjL> i8tfbt
<Pici> you ate what?
<LjL> PriceChild: the H
<LjL> Pici: the H
<LjL> Pici: i think i'm missing something about that ban
<Pici> LjL: me too
<LjL> Pici: PM please
<Ubuntu_Rocks> Pici:  It was you who banned me, I came back to apologize and to ask for re-in statement, The ban occurred around thanksgiving.
<ikonia> how do you deal with xchat plugins like this
<ikonia> 14:33  * Loki0480 »» WinAmp (Playing) «» Smashing Pumpkins - 1979 (181.fm - The
<ikonia> Pici: thanks
<LjL> you know what gets on my nerves? people who change nicknames all the time
<ikonia> no kidding
<Hobbsee>  /nick HobbseeNickChange
<Hobbsee>  /nick HobbseeConfused
<Hobbsee>  /nick ConfusedHobbsee
<Hobbsee> :)
<Daviey> like $nick|Away or totally diff' nicks?
<Hobbsee>  /nick HobbseeKilledByLJL
<LjL> Hobbsee: no, not like that, more like one nick not being traceable to the other :)
<Daviey> Hobbsee: must be past your bed time!
<LjL> Daviey: i'm thinking totally different right now
<Hobbsee> Daviey: yeah.  i should finish my dinner
<LjL> Ubuntu_Rocks: have you read the channel guidelines?
<Daviey> $nick|Away really annoys me
<ikonia> LjL: I think I see where you are going.......
<LjL> ikonia: orly
<ikonia> maybe.......
<LjL> ikonia: yeah, indeed, i mean, the bantracker is already slow enough to use for *one* search
<Ubuntu_Rocks> LjL:  Yes, I normally use the Kubuntu room (Xcell), but have a few questions regarding Ubuntu and normally cause little problems.
<ikonia> LjL: I was right ;)
<LjL> Ubuntu_Rocks: well, i'll give you a pointer to the most important things that really aren't tolerated in the channel. that includes the guidelines as well as some more detailed instructions. please make sure you abide by them this time.
<LjL> !etiquette > Ubuntu_Rocks    (Ubuntu_Rocks, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Pici> Ubuntu_Rocks: Be forewarned that we won't be as kind next time, so make sure that there isnt a next time.
<LjL> Ubuntu_Rocks: i also suggest that you register your user on freenode. that lets you send private messages and gives you a unique identity on irc.
<LjL> !register > Ubuntu_Rocks    (Ubuntu_Rocks, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Ubuntu_Rocks> It is registered.
<LjL> well, if it is, then you forgot to identify
<Ubuntu_Rocks> All my nics are
<LjL> you can make your client identify automatically
<Ubuntu_Rocks> I didnt identify this time
<Ubuntu_Rocks> how
<LjL> Ubuntu_Rocks: by using your nick's password as the server password
<Ubuntu_Rocks> ah,ok.
<Ubuntu_Rocks> ill do that.
<Ubuntu_Rocks> Thank you, And have a super day.
<LjL> you too
<ikonia> how odd, he signed straight out of ubuntu
<LjL> odd yet not entirely surprising
<ikonia> ooh really
<ikonia> surprised me
<ikonia> I thought he'd be straight in
<LjL> not the first troll who waits a while before doing anything after getting himself unbanned.
<ikonia> ahhhh
<ikonia> heads up on ghosty
<ikonia> spamming with porn
<dgjones> ikonia, was that Ghosty you just reported, was just coming to do that
<ikonia> ghosty [n=32133@www.businessdevintl.com]
<ikonia> yup
 * jussi01 walks in
 * Pici wawlks around
 * Daviey stands up
<jussi01> !opsnack | Pici
<ubotu> Pici: Chocolate!  And Peanuts!
<Pici> Yay! Feeding time.
<ikonia> is it random ?
<ikonia> !opsnack | jussi01
<ubotu> jussi01: Chocolate!  And Peanuts!
<Pici> nope.
<ikonia> ahhh same menu
<ikonia> maybe thats something I'll play with ;)
<jussi01> !usersnack | ikonia
<ubotu> ikonia: Are peanut husks ok? The ops ate the chocolates and peanuts already...
<jussi01> :P
<ikonia> ha ha ha
<ikonia> thats very quick
<jussi01> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<ikonia> that still makes me chuckle
<jussi01> me too :P
 * Daviey sits down
<jussi01> !opsnack | Daviey
<ubotu> Daviey: Chocolate!  And Peanuts!
<ikonia> ubotu lies !
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lies ! - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> you said the choccy was gone
<jussi01> ikonia: I sent it to the sho :P
<jussi01> shop*
<jussi01> :P
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubotu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<Pici> I for one welcome our new Floodbot overlords.
<popey> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> I forgot the bot trigger for someone trying to set root password..
<Pici> !noroot
<ubotu> We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<Jack_Sparrow> That was it...  thanks
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: I always just pull this out in response to "M$": http://people.freedesktop.org/~racarr/ms.gif
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: heh :)
<ikonia> Tubbycore spamming porn links
<ikonia> thats ghosty and tubbycore
<Pici> ikonia: banned already :)
<ikonia> Pici: you are quick today
<ikonia> shadow417 is starting to annoy me
<ikonia> telling people to get xorg drivers from previous ubuntu versions and drop them into the xorg tree
<Pici> yikes
<ikonia> then download ffrom the intel site
<tritium> Looks like one of those days...
<ikonia> no kidding
<ikonia> channel is bad today
<no0tic> pray for me, rebooting to hardy :)
<tritium> silly no0tic ;)
<ikonia> working surprisingly well at the moment
<ikonia> looks like development is moving better than say 7.10
<Pici> Or not enough development is moving yet...
<TheSheep> we have gathered here today, sisters, brothers and little furry creatures from alpha centauri, to pray for the soul of no0tic who has upgraded to hardy
<ikonia> I think that could be a key point
<ikonia> it's working as not much is changing
<ikonia> what is join on in #ubuntu today
<ikonia> seems like the last few hours have been just a pain
<tritium> s/join/going?
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> yes
<no0tic> TheSheep, thanks, it worked :)
<tritium> I'm off to work.  See you later.
<Pici> nooo, now I need to watch the channel
<Pici> ;)
<tritium> Sorry ;)
<tritium> Have a good one.  I'll catch you later.
<Pici> Cyas tritium
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-bugs, LucidFox said: !mir is Main Inclusion Report - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionProcess
<jussi01> !mir
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mir - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jussi01> !mir is Main Inclusion Report - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionProcess for more information.
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, jussi01 said: !mir is Main Inclusion Report - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionProcess for more information.
<Pici> In #ubuntu-ops, jussi01 said: !mir is Main Inclusion Report - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionProcess for more information.
<Pici> oops
<jpatrick> people don't read minutes? oh, that makes me feel loved
<Pici> !mir is Main Inclusion Report - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionProcess for more information.
<jussi01> ok, why doesnt it like me?
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Pici
<jussi01> I logged in
 * jussi01 hugs jpatrick 
<jussi01> !mir
<ubotu> mir is Main Inclusion Report - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionProcess for more information.
<jpatrick> I do CC them to kubuntu-users for a reason...
<jussi01> anyone know what Im doing wrong?
<stdin> jussi01: you need to be an editor to add factoids
<stdin> add/edit/remove
<Pici> jussi01: you arent an editor
<jussi01> stdin: hmmm, I thought that capability was automatically added when you were accepted to the irc team. mustve been wrong.
<stdin> nope, it's an extra special thing ;)
<jpatrick> I think someone has to add you to the editor list
<jussi01> ahh, ok then :)
<stdin> that someone being Se.eas afaik
<jussi01> ok :)
<jussi01> its not a real problem.
<Supremus> hello :D
<no0tic> hi Supremus
<Supremus> I have change mi nickname Supremus to Schwitzd
<Supremus> my*
<Pici> Ah, and you need your cloak changed?
<Supremus> yes :D
 * Pici *thinks* that any freenode staffer could do that
<Supremus> thx all :D
<jussi01> has anyone seen myrtti ? havent seen her for a bit...
<jussi01> stdin: just a little too quick for me ;)
<stdin> I'm only keeping the ban for ~1 hour, I think it's one of those shell servers
<jussi01> ahh
<stdin> echo472.server4you.de seems like one /me does a whois
<stdin> definitely a remote system type: descr:          SERVER4YOU Dedicated Server Hosting
<jussi01> nice work
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, dgjones said: !no | skessa, I think this is the right channel
<Pici> dgjones: yeah, we'll ignore it
<Pici> !no
<ubotu> Hvis du vil diskutere Ubuntu paa norsk, venligst gaa til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<PriceChild> Its no worry dgjones, no need to apologies etc.
<Pici> We get this a bit ;)
<PriceChild> *apologise
<dgjones> thanks, was just coming to apologise :)
<PriceChild> wierd how the "is" mattered there.
<PriceChild> bug?! :P
<Pici> Who said anything about a bug?
<Pici> #ubuntu was bad earlier...
<PriceChild> well there being a pipe, but the "is" still taking effect
<Pici> I was thinking of taking a look at the Encyclopedia code later
<Amaranth> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Amaranth> aww, someone changed it
<Amaranth> !-envy
<ubotu> envy has no aliases - added by LjL on 2006-12-09 03:22:01
<Amaranth> ugh has envy really been around for over a year?
<Pici> Someone removed the 'mental health institute' part of !windows too
<Amaranth> annoying
<jussi01> !-windows
<ubotu> windows aliases: bug#1, bug #1, bug 1, microsoft, windowsxp - added by Seveas on 2006-06-19 08:49:27
<Seveas> boo
<jussi01> hello there Seveas
<Pici> You summoned him!
<jussi01> oops :)
 * Pici sacrifices jussi01 
<jussi01> I didnt so it, it was ubotu !!
<jussi01> do*
<jussi01> cant even type tonight...~
<ompaul> !pici
<ubotu> pici is stuck in a factoid factory! Send help!
<ompaul> ;-)
<Pici> !ompaul
<ubotu> ompaul is well ompaul, don't get me started about that guy
<ompaul> hehehe
<Pici> #ubuntu has been hectic today.
<ompaul> I fixed !nickspam
<ompaul> that was all
<Pici> no...
<ompaul> yes
<Pici> !nickspam
<ubotu> You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also /msg ubotu Guidelines
<Pici> oh, you mean just now?
<ompaul> #ubuntunel is what it said
<ompaul> yes
<ompaul>  I did
<Pici> It should be $chan
<ompaul> okay
<ompaul> !nickspam
<ubotu> You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu-ops - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also /msg ubotu Guidelines
<ompaul> hahaha
<Pici> !-away
<ubotu> away aliases: afk - added by Seveas on 2006-06-18 18:58:27
<Pici> !-nickspam
<ubotu> nickspam has no aliases - added by ompaul on 2006-09-16 15:00:49
<Pici> !-afk
<ubotu> afk is <alias> away - added by Pici on 2007-11-12 15:52:29
<Seveas> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Pici> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for Feisty and earlier for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - And he's getting married!
 * Pici runs
<ompaul> !pici
<ubotu> pici is stuck in a factoid factory! Send help!
<ompaul> die pici die?
<Seveas> reincarnation!
<ompaul> and he did it again! more reincarnation
 * jdong presses ^L just to make sure he's not seeing screen corruption in this channel...
<ompaul> jdong, no ops are corrupt except on screens with bad resolution
<ompaul> now that is op abuse :)
 * ompaul breaths a sight of relea
<ompaul> relief
<Pici> rolaids
<ompaul> rock and reload?
<PriceChild> <ubuntunibs> Help- I used to have a /boot, however, a naive user of my computer accidentally removed it, how do I fix this?
<ikonia> evening
<ompaul> looks a bit nutty in #ubuntu
<jdong> PriceChild: what happened to not giving naive users sudo? :D
<jdong> "hmm, boot... that doesn't sound important, I only do that every few weeks"
<jdong> "except when kid comes home with a bad report card"
<jdong> but anyway, enough of my childhook
<jdong> d
<ikonia> ompaul: it's been a funny day
<ompaul> ikonia, funny strange?
<ikonia> ompaul: stupid day is more accurate
<ikonia> lots of sillyness in #ubuntu allda u
<ikonia> all day
<ompaul> ack
<stdin> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<PriceChild> shitbowl, please change your name.
<ompaul> !hardy
<ubotu> hardy is Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<ompaul> LjL, PriceChild ^^ whatya think?
<PriceChild> It is alpha software.
<ompaul> PriceChild, but telling people that they won't grok that
<ompaul> maybe I say it is pre beta
<jussi01> what the kheck happened earlier? I go away for just a few hours...
<ompaul> !hardy
<ubotu> hardy is Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<ompaul> jussi01, it is all nuts that is all :)
<jussi01> !opsnack
<ubotu> Chocolate!  And Peanuts!
<jussi01> nuts?
<ompaul> cracked - loop the loop - not the full shilling - knitting with only one needle
<ompaul> etc
<jussi01> hehe :P
<ompaul> jdong,                                                           ahh there you are :)
 * ompaul rofl
<ompaul> I'm a gnu how do you do
<PriceChild> Hey microsoftwindows, how can I help?
<ompaul> PriceChild, perhaps they want to be reinstalled as real good software
<jussi01> hehe
<ompaul> PriceChild,  I'm a gnu, how do you do
<PriceChild> :)
 * jussi01 sighs at apple....
<penos> oh man... i'm banned at #ubuntu. could you unban me plz
<ompaul> not a hope with that nick
<ompaul> and I wonder what nick you had at the time
 * ompaul goes
<ompaul> looks
<ompaul> please wait web problems
<ompaul> back shortly
<ubuntu`> what
<PriceChild> ubuntu`, Please be patient.
<ompaul> back shortly
<PriceChild> yay its back
<ompaul> PriceChild, let me see
<ompaul> whoot
<ompaul> !guidelines | ubuntu`
<ubotu> ubuntu`: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ompaul> ubuntu`, have a look at that and then come back to us
<PriceChild> !nickspam | ubuntu`
<ubotu> ubuntu`: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu-ops - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also /msg ubotu Guidelines
<ubuntu`> ompaul: i'm a newbie and i don't know how to visit URL's
<ompaul> ubuntu`, the nickspam comment goes for all #ubuntu
<ompaul> I guess you got to type it into your web browser of choice
<PriceChild> ubuntu`, erm... you're not enough of a newbie to know what a URL is though?
<ubuntu`> PriceChild: i don't know what URL stands for
<PriceChild> *to not know
<PriceChild> ubuntu`, I never denied that.
<PriceChild> ubuntu`, I suggest you spend a little while working out how to use that url, read what it gives you as well as the other message from ubotu, then come back to us.
<ubuntu`> PriceChild: but i'm just a newbie
<ubuntu`> PriceChild: and my IQ is very low
<ikonia> ......honestly
<ompaul> ikonia, I guess they have to be honest I guess
<PriceChild> ompaul, a lot of guessing you do? ;)
<ikonia> yoda?
<ompaul> I guess
<ompaul> this is not the intelligence you are looking for?
<PriceChild> ubuntu`, please read what I have said and come back in a few days if you still want to be unbanned.
<ubuntu`> PriceChild: thank you for your kindness and sense of duty
<PriceChild> No problem at all.
<ompaul> ubuntu`, you can treat us as fools and we will oblige by being nice towards you, but ever take us as being stupid don't efver thing
<ubuntu`> ompaul: i'm really stupid.
<ompaul> I don't think so
<PriceChild> ubuntu`, is there anything else we can do for you?
<ubuntu`> PriceChild: oh no
<PriceChild> ubuntu`, Then see you in a few days? :)
<ompaul> ubuntu`, so please read the url you might find it interesting: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ompaul> ubuntu`, bye, have a nice day
<ikonia> the race was on to see who would op and kick first
<PriceChild> I wasn't going to.
<ompaul> ikonia, I think it was obvious I was unimpressed
<ompaul> main reason was if you look at the bans
<ikonia> yes
<ompaul> the *@ip was usually "suspect"
<ikonia> ahh regular
<LjL> how the hell does he know what IQ means
<no0tic> LjL, nobody asked him to count from one to three.. what a pity
<LjL> i was debating the relationship between P and NP with my parents, sorry
<no0tic> LjL, probability theory?
<LjL> complexity theory no0tic
<ompaul> no0tic, we knew it was beyond him
<ompaul> counting to three
<ompaul> that is
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<PriceChild> Erm,... he's using emacs
<ompaul> PriceChild, so a class b troll
<PriceChild> lol
<no0tic> PriceChild, it's really stupid :)
<PriceChild> do real trolls use vi ompaul?
<ompaul> no wonder he don't know a URL
<no0tic> PriceChild, *he
<ompaul> PriceChild, no real trolls use dos
<LjL> i use amigaos
<LjL> i am a troll
<LjL> therefore trolls use amigaos
<LjL> (faulty syllogism, but you should expect that from a troll)
<ompaul> @now dublin
<ubotu> Current time in Europe/Dublin: January 14 2008, 23:28:43 - Next meeting: Edubuntu meeting in 1 day
<ompaul> @now texas
<Pici> texas is a state
<ompaul> @now Chicago
<ubotu> Current time in America/Chicago: January 14 2008, 17:29:52 - Next meeting: Edubuntu meeting in 1 day
<Pici> @now new_york
<ubotu> Current time in America/New_York: January 14 2008, 18:30:23 - Next meeting: Edubuntu meeting in 1 day
<Mez> @lart Pici
 * ompaul looks at Mez 
<Mez> @now reading
<LjL> har. har.
<LjL> hmmm yacc again in -unregged
<LjL> hadn't been for a while
* LjL changed the topic of #ubuntu-ops to: Welcome to the home of the Ubuntu IRC Team operators | This channel is for operator/abuse questions in the ubuntu-irc team domain only | Support in #ubuntu, #kubuntu etc... | LoCo channel discussion etc. to #ubuntu-irc | Ubuntu-IRC team info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam | The IRC council reserves the right to remove idlers from the channel | Next IRC Council meeting: Wednesday 16, 1:00am UTC
<Pici> yay
<PriceChild> hehe
<foxray> hi i can't join #ubuntu it keeps saying i'm banned
<ompaul> foxray, someone will be with you in a moment or two - some web issues
<foxray> okay
<ompaul> foxray, okay that ban uis about to be undone
<LjL> foxray: you were probably hit by a ban placed on another person. please try to join now and sorry for the inconvenience.
<foxray> oh thanks i got in #ubuntu
<LjL> nalioth: yesterday's gnaa troll hit #gentoo and #ubuntu
<LjL> (at least, same article if not same troll)
<nalioth> LjL: he wasn't klined?
<LjL> nalioth, it was seconds ago
<LjL> but no
<LjL> he's still in #gentoo, ops are sleeping
#ubuntu-ops 2008-01-15
<nalioth> LjL: ahh, you used the wrong words  :(
<LjL> i.e.?
<nalioth> you said, 'yesterdays troll hit'
<LjL> nalioth: well i corrected 5 seconds later :P
<nalioth> you meant to say "gnaa troll now on the network)
<LjL> nalioth: i meant it was the same text
<nalioth> right
<ubotu> astro76 called the ops in #ubuntu (kid0501)
<LjL> #ubuntu: [02:11:35] <Grammaticus> RyanPrior, should I name the machine, 'Mulciber' or 'Iapetus'?
<LjL> today's wasn't a real mass join was it
<Pici> hrm
<LjL> yeah, i mistreated him.
<Pici> I guess that would be bot abuse
<ubotu> In #ubuntuforums-beginners, nikoPSK said: ubotu is no fun, and is dumb as hell
<LjL> !fun > nikoPSK    (nikoPSK, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubotu> In ubotu, nikoPSK said: !ubotu is I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<LjL> err... yes, he knows.
<jdong> is niko causing you guys trouble on IRC too?
<ubotu> erawfish called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Pici> hrm, that was odd, my alias took forever to work.
<tonyyarusso> Hmm, I'll be getting home about an hour and a half after the meeting starts - how slow do you plan to take it?  :P
<Pici> @now
<ubotu> Current time in Etc/UTC: January 15 2008, 04:34:02 - Next meeting: IRC Council in 20 hours 25 minutes
<ardchoille> tonyyarusso: hehe
<nalioth> meeting?
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: IRC council, Wednesday
<tonyyarusso> Waaaaaaiiit
<tonyyarusso> Wednesday, 1am UTC
<tonyyarusso> That's TUESDAY for me
<Pici> Sunday Sunday Sunday
<tonyyarusso> That means whether I'll be there or not depends on how long my class goes
<nalioth> irc council meeting. hmmm
<Pici> hmmm
 * nalioth wonders if he should attend . . .
<tonyyarusso> Pici's bringing cookies
<ubotu> In ubotu, J-_ said: blueprints is Want to suggest, or discuss ideas of a future project? With Launchpad you can track blueprints (lightweight feature specifications) from discussion through to review, approval, and implementation. https://blueprints.launchpad.net/
<tonyyarusso> !blueprints
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about blueprints - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
 * J-_ wonders if his factoid was agreed upon
<tonyyarusso> Dude, we totally need a command of !whathesaid
<tonyyarusso> J-_: looks fine to me, just working up the anti-laziness to type it
<J-_> cool =)
<tonyyarusso> one (minor) fix in syntax
<tonyyarusso> !blueprints is <reply> Want to suggest or discuss ideas of a future project/feature?  With Launchpad you can track blueprints (feature specification summaries) from discussion through review, approval, and implementation.  See https://blueprints.launchpad.net/
<tonyyarusso> I'll hit you if you say I'm not logged in.
<tonyyarusso> %login
<ubotu> OK
<tonyyarusso> !blueprints is <reply> Want to suggest or discuss ideas of a future project/feature?  With Launchpad you can track blueprints (feature specification summaries) from discussion through review, approval, and implementation.  See https://blueprints.launchpad.net/
<ubotu> I'll remember that, tonyyarusso
 * tonyyarusso hits ubotu with a medium-sized tree
 * tonyyarusso wonders why we never had that one before
<nixternal> because only us lusers are interested in following specs :p
<tonyyarusso> hehe, possibly true.
<tonyyarusso> I started following them when I had bugs annoying the heck out of me and there was a related spec.
<ubotu> In ubotu, J-_ said: answers is A structured searchable way to help users, whilst encouraging community participation and building your knowledge. Progress support requests, and receive rewards of karma to all relevant answers, volunteer to receive automatic notifications when new questions arrive in a preferred language. Remember, support requests create bug reports. https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<ubotu> In ubotu, J-_ said: mentor is <reply> Bugs and blueprints in Ubuntu that someone has offered to mentor. If you are a new contributor to Ubuntu and would like to know how to help, then https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mentoring is a good place to start.
<ubotu> In ubotu, J-_ said: translate is <reply> Translate Ubuntu into your own language, important translations that are needed are listed first. See https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<ubotu> In ubotu, J-_ said: milestones is <reply> Take a look at what our community, and developers have accomplished. Accomplished milestones can be viewed at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/ubuntustory Also see, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+milestones
<ubotu> In ubotu, J-_ said: store is <reply> Buy some Official Ubuntu Merchandise & Professional Support. See https://shop.canonical.com/
<ubotu> In ubotu, J-_ said: thinkwiki is <reply> Install Ubuntu on a Thinkpad - A lot of how-to, and hardware information for Ubuntu. See http://www.thinkwiki.org/
<ubotu> Daviey called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Daviey> 09:38:33 < Armageddon> U GUYS ARE ALL ASSHOLES, what goes around comes around
<Madpilot> dealt with
<Daviey> ta
 * Hobbsee sighs at machines on other continents.
<Daviey> the interweb seems broken today
<Daviey> netsplits everywhere
<Hobbsee> no, i tried updating a machine in germany
<Hobbsee> now it doesn't respond to ping.
<Daviey> Hobbsee: better go and fix it :)
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> my internet is being sucky, so i'm not sure if it's that
<Daviey> Do you have serial console *iLo etc?
<Hobbsee> no idea
<PriceChild> Hobbsee, did it respond to ping in the first place? 8-)
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: yeah
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: lokos like it came back up
<PriceChild> woo :)
 * jussi01 sighs... 
<ikonia> jussi01: what's up
<jussi01> ikonia: nm ;) all ok ;)
<ikonia> good good
<PriceChild> erm... i think my wordpress has been hacked :/
<njan> PriceChild, what's the symptom?
<PriceChild> I might just be being alarmist, but wierd links are appearing and a couple of sites on same system have gone down.
<PriceChild> I'm going to wipe, install fresh and restore with clean backups.
<PriceChild> Not that most of it matters anyway.
<PriceChild> gah, huge amount of spam links was in each header
<ikonia> keep an eye on Kalamansi he's been in the last few days asking for help on dubious topics, like "fake dns" "hiding IP's" etc etc
<ikonia> is Lokii making sense to anyone else ?
<jussi01> ikonia: I didnt really see him, but his whois is kinda funny...
<assilva> alguen do brasil?
<Pici> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<assilva> Pici, sim , yes
<ubotu> dgjones called the ops in #ubuntu (super)
* LjL changed the topic of #ubuntu-ops to: Welcome to the home of the Ubuntu IRC Team operators | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam | This channel is for operator/abuse questions in the IRC Team domain only | Support in #ubuntu, #kubuntu etc... | LoCo channel discussion etc. to #ubuntu-irc | We reserve the right to remove idlers from the channel | Next IRC Council meeting: Wednesday 16, 1:00am UTC, agenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/IrcCouncil/MeetingAgenda
<ikonia>  /whois Kalamansi
<ikonia> oops
<PriceChild> stalker
<ikonia> nah, buffer from earlier
<PriceChild> suuuuuure
<ikonia> ha ha ha
<ikonia>  /whois pricechild
<ikonia> oopos
<ikonia> ;)
<Seveas>  /kill ikonia
<Seveas> :p
<ikonia> ahhh
<ikonia>  /touch seveas
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> fingers are slipping all over the place
<Seveas> ♪ can't touch this ♫
<Seveas> HAMMERTIME!
<ikonia> stop - hammer time
<Seveas> !stop is <reply> Hammertime!
<ubotu> But stop already means something else!
<PriceChild> ♪do de do de♫
<LjL> wow people are still reporting bugs against autodeb... at least they remind me it exists
<ikonia> Seveas: genius
<PriceChild> Hey sHINTA, how can I help?
<jussi01> Im so sick of that bot, is there something going to be done about it?
<ikonia> which bot
<jussi01>  sHINTA [n=sy002@125.164.236.93] has joined #ubuntu-ops
<jussi01> its a spambot afaik
<LjL> it's banforwarded from #ubuntu at any rate
<jussi01> yeah, its the one elkb*ntu was doing something about
<jussi01> LjL: is there a reason you have chosen to have irc council meeting at such an ungodly hour?
<LjL> jussi01: australia + the fact i don't wake up in the morning
<Hobbsee> because it requires australians.
<jussi01> and what would be wrong with ~ 0700 utc? ...
<LjL> the fact that i don't wake up in the morning
<jussi01> ahhh
<LjL> although, i suspect 7am would be kind of ungodly even for the regularly-waking brits :)
<LjL> well perhaps not
<jussi01> LjL: hehe... 3 am is my kind of ungodly hour...
<LjL> anyway if you have items to put on the agenda, i say put them there anyway, and if you can't come, explain them to me or someone else who'll be at the meeting and we'll report
<LjL> since notice about the meeting was admittedly given a bit late
<jussi01> stdin: is the !brokenkde factoid still correct/valid?
<jussi01> LjL: ok, wil do :)
<stdin> jussi01: no it can be removed now, RC2 packages are compatible with 4.0.0 upgrade
<LjL> !-brokenkde
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brokenkde - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !-brokenkde4
<ubotu> brokenkde4 has no aliases - added by LjL on 2007-11-21 01:19:56
<LjL> !forget brokenkde4
<ubotu> I'll forget that, LjL
<jussi01> efficiency!! :)
<LjL> i'd like to forget !brokenflash some day too...
<jussi01> me also... grrr
<jussi01> is it really all adobes fault? theres nothing we can do?
<LjL> jussi01: i haven't investigated. all i read was that, "due to the new way they're packaging it", just modifying the checksum in the .deb package would not be enough
<LjL> Pici, awake?
<LjL> i really need channel-specific highlighting
<jussi01> LjL: yeah...
<LjL> jussi01: i assume we're both thinking about the same reason for it right now ;)
<jussi01> LjL: probably not as I have no idea what you are talking about. but I would really like to have it...
<LjL> jussi01: i'm thinking about having "kde4" and variants on highlight, to redirect people from #ubuntu and #kubuntu to #kubuntu-kde4. however that highlight would need to *not* happen in #kubuntu-kde4 itself
<LjL> although this is just the present instance of this problem, but i have others... i have most swearwords on highlight for instance, which means i get highlighted all the time in some channels
<jussi01> ahhh yeah
<jussi01> yeah, me too... I come back in the morning with a load of awaylogs...
<Pici> LjL: I was in a meeting, whats up?
<LjL> Pici: your meeting agenda item... is it current, or just a leftover from the other meeting?
<Pici> LjL: No, thats just cruft from the last meeting.
<LjL> removing it then
<ubotu> logixoul called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ikonia> no panic, pici is around
<Pici> Never Fear, Pici is Here!
<Pici> Eh, I'll just supervise..
<Pici> #ubuntu-bo is Bolivia, not Buglaria.
<LjL> eh, ikonia's fault :P
<ikonia> loco page/websites are wrong
<ikonia> ahhh the mailing list is ubuntu-bo
<Pici> hrm...
<LjL> sigh
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> why so down
<LjL> well it's not precisely a good thing that a loco ml has a different name from the channel, with the corresponding channel being in turn assigned to another loco
<Pici> ikonia: Where did you see that info? I dont see them on the loco irc list.
<ikonia> nah, looks like a few lose ends
<ikonia> Pici: google turned it up as the loco page was pretty empty
<ikonia> hence how I've just found the mailing lists on the lists.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> it was my mistake in taking ubuntu-bo as a channel rather than a mailing list addres
<ikonia> address even
<Pici> I still dont see Bulgaria, only Bolivia
<ikonia> hang on
 * LjL hangs up
<LjL> toooooooooot
<Pici> doot doot doot
<LjL> the customer you have dialed is unavailable at the moment
<ikonia> the fingers you have dialed are too fat, please mash the keypad now to get a dialing wand
<ikonia> nothing in the mailing lists
<ikonia> let me pull up the google results
<Pici> ikonia: +1
<Pici> I think you were a little mistaken ikonia, but no harm :)
<ikonia> I'm looking now
<ikonia> but it would appear I am
<ikonia> I don't know if I've spelt it wrong
<ikonia> the page was foreign
<Pici> Ah
<ikonia> my bad
<Pici> Oh well :)
 * Pici gives ikonia some aspirin 
<Jack_Sparrow> What is the link for downloading.. the check box for alternate is acting up.
<ikonia> Pici: aspirin doesn't cure stupidity
<Pici> ikonia: I meant for you, not the other party.
<ikonia> ha ha, I meant for me too
<ikonia> ;)
<jussi01> ardchoille: I dont like nuxils attitude.
<jussi01> ie. [21:11] < nuxil> ardchoille, when someone aske me howto and i know it. i tell em how to do it, even thou its not recommended. that must the other person deside themself.
<ardchoille> jussi01: Neither do I and I pm'ed him about it.
<jussi01> ardchoille: ok. :)
<LjL> that's when you invite them here and discuss
<Pici> Or lay down the law.
<ardchoille> LjL: Done :)
<ardchoille> I also didn't like: < nuxil> bleh dont lechure me about root.
 * jussi01 sighs...
<Pici> So?
<Pici> You have the power
<ardchoille> What? remove? kick? That's a tad drastic for this incident, isn't it?
<Pici> I think not.  Bad advice is bad.
<ardchoille> True
<Pici> Especially after a warning.
<PriceChild> ardchoille, catalyse!!!!
<ardchoille> PriceChild: I don't follow?
<stdin> inform them that the channel has rules, and those rules will be enforced :)
<PriceChild> http://freenode.net/catalysts.shtml
<Pici> use !wfm, people listen to ubotu.
<ardchoille> PriceChild: D'oh! I forgot about that. Thanks for the hint :)
<LjL> Pici, seems a bit excessive to me: "when someone aske me howto and i know it. i tell em how to do it, even thou its not recommended. that must the other person deside themself." - this is a reasonable statement, except it's not true on our channels.
<Pici> LjL: I assumed a reasonable amount of warning had been given.
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
 * Pici slaps floodbot1 with floodbot2
<ardchoille> hehe
<LjL> uhm, that's really a *big* amount of joins in one minute
<Pici> really?
<LjL> i can't understand if the #ubuntu usage patterns are changing *widely* compared to the statistics i had... or what
<LjL> well yes they are
<LjL> we have 1300 users... long time since we last did
<LjL> i think
<PriceChild> wooo someone just gave me a double decker
<Seeker`> PriceChild: bus?
<Pici> Sandwich?
<PriceChild> chocolate bar
<PriceChild> If I had a double decker bus... what would I do
<ardchoille> mmm.. chocolate
<PriceChild> I'd probably tour the world...
<PriceChild> and play feeder reeeeeally loud from huouge speakers i put in there
<LjL> really, what's happening? we're still above 1300 users, that's... wow
<LjL> is hardy out and no one told me?
<Pici> LjL: I think part of it is influx from KDE4
<PriceChild> Didn't you get the memo?
<LjL> Pici: yes -kde4 has 30 users
<LjL> yet
<LjL> will do some stats on the floodbot logs
<PriceChild> only a thousand and a bit away from record too
<PriceChild> on forums
<LjL> PriceChild: yet even on the forums, i can't see *that* much KDE 4 talk
<LjL> (not looked much attentively, admittedly)
<PriceChild> DIdn't say it was due to kde4 8-)
<Pici> Peak for #ubuntu@freenode: 1617 (Thu Oct 18 15:16:23 2007)
<LjL> PriceChild: well pici did. anyway sure, we're pretty far from the record, but >1300 is still pretty amazing for inter-release time
<PriceChild> indeed
<PriceChild> maybe people have realised the mba doesn't have an optical driver and are leaving for us?.
<PriceChild> *drive
<Pici> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<jussi01> Pici: at least he had the sense to leave...
<chaosrl> i was redirected to the #ubuntu-read-topic channel and followed the instructions in changing the server. could somebody help me rejoin #ubuntu?
<PriceChild> chaosrl, on moment
<chaosrl> ok, thanks.
<PriceChild> chaosrl, you may rejoin #ubuntu. Please ensure you connect on port 8001 from wherever you irc.
<chaosrl> ok. thank you!
 * jpatrick sighs
<jussi01> jpatrick: ?
<LjL> what's the matter
<jpatrick> spanish guys registering #ubuntu* channels and spamming #ubuntu-es with them
<LjL> kill em off
<LjL> is it still evsa & friends?
<jpatrick> no
<jpatrick> tho I had one of them in #k-es with spam
<jpatrick> is stuff like this /akb-able?
<jpatrick> according to this guy there's a #ubuntuteros now
<LjL> jpatrick: there is not
<LjL> there is #ubunteros however
<jpatrick> < danroj> ubuntureros
<LjL> jpatrick: /akb = ?
<LjL> the kickban part i can guess
<jpatrick> -> /abk
<LjL> jpatrick: yes i saw that, but he's lying, it's not regitered
 * jpatrick like the auto_bleh
<ardchoille> I would thinking continued spamming after a warning is very /abk-able
<LjL> ah yes, ubuntuReros is
<LjL> by him
<jpatrick> ardchoille: I've +q him
<ardchoille> That'll do it :)
<jpatrick> I had a guy in #k-es promoting #fedora-ni
<jpatrick> he was a known #u-es troll to me + I'd banned him there for the same above reasons, so I made him pack his bags
<ikonia> how sad
<jpatrick> Yet Another Guy in #ubuntu-es
<ikonia> you seem to get a lot of regular ones jpatrick
<jpatrick> ikonia: ^
<jpatrick> ok, kill time
<LjL> banale
<ikonia> jpatrick: are you a spanish native
<jpatrick> ikonia: no
<ikonia> I always had you down as usa
<LjL> those people do it maliciously
<LjL> they know perfectly well that they shouldn't do that
<LjL> especially when they give full server name, port etc
<jpatrick> ikonia: UK, mate
<ikonia> oh cool
<ikonia> I had no idea
<PriceChild> jpatrick, you're british?!
<jpatrick> PriceChild: would you like some tea?!
<PriceChild> By jove! It would be delightful.
 * jpatrick puts on the kettle
<LjL> eeeeek brits
<jussi01> LOL
<PriceChild> jdong, why have you not said anything yet?
<ikonia> PriceChild: you didn't know either ?
<popey> another brit wakes
<ikonia> popey: I did know
<LjL> meh, now they all smell the tea
<jpatrick> LjL: Hdd1(n=_Se[B]a_@190-82-223-52.adsl.cust.tie.cl)- sorry i didnt knew... i just send it cuz i couldnt send privates...
<popey> ikonia: you did know what?
<ikonia> popey: that you where a brit,
<popey> i never said you didnt
<ikonia> popey: the : autocomplete symbol punctuated my statment badley
<ikonia> as in "popey I did know"
<LjL> jpatrick: it's not like PM'ing random people is any better...
<popey> ahhh
<popey> :)
<jpatrick> ikonia: but yes, I have several spanish afflications
<ikonia> jpatrick: actually, I'm telling fibs, I do remember, didn't you have an isp problem with zen at one point
<jpatrick> no...
<LjL> jpatrick: i suspect danroj believed he could speak (channel is +z)
<ikonia> jpatrick: maybe not then
<jdong> PriceChild: haha I hate being away from my keyboard; miss so many good opportunities
<jpatrick> LjL: it's fun to watch them at that
<LjL> jpatrick: i'd like to know what the question he stated he wanted to ask you is, though
<LjL> since i asked him a question in his channel as well
<jpatrick> LjL: I /msg'ed him and explained what he did wrong
<LjL> jpatrick: what he did wrong is creating a channel in the #ubuntu domain to begin with :)
<jpatrick> LjL: ok, the spam bit :)
<LjL> jpatrick: sort of unsurprisingly, he is in ##linux-cool *too*
<jpatrick> ...arg, I had to throw them all out of #u-es for... six hours of spam?
<jpatrick> LjL: oh lord
<LjL> yes, i saw him
<jpatrick> evsa's back and danroj
<jpatrick> I've banned him three times!!
<Devourer> Can someone unban me from #ubuntu please? :)
<LjL> Devourer: let me look up your ban
<Devourer> LjL: Thanks.
<Devourer> LjL: Actually, I might have been named Devo at the time, not sure.
<LjL> Devourer: ah, yes.
<LjL> why did you give this? <Devo> Guess what I just learned? rm -rf /
<Devourer> Because I thought it was funny, I wasn't aware it was so taboo.
<LjL> Devourer: it's not funny when people type it in
<Devourer> I just learned about it 5 minutes prior. But I realize it was not funny and not a very smart thing to do.
<Devourer> Will it really delete everything?
<jpatrick> Devourer: your /home at least
<Devourer> And you don't need sudo to complete the command?
<jpatrick> I've seen it happen to someone on IRC, not pretty
<jpatrick> Devourer: it can still remove your /home as you have access there
<Devourer> Wow, that is a dangerous command.
<Devourer> I see.
<LjL> Devourer: and people do type commands that are given on irc channels. and it isn't fun. so, i'll unban you now, but please never do something like this again
<LjL> !etiquette > Devourer    (Devourer, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Devourer> LjL: Thank you. I mostly used #ubuntu for questions.
 * thoreauputic pokes ompaul 
<ompaul> thoreauputic, happy pokage
<thoreauputic> ompaul: :)
<nalioth> thoreauputic! wow, welcome to #ubuntu-ops!  :D
<thoreauputic> ompaul: so where did the bug reports for the inXtaller get lost in the mail ;p
<Mez> eljk, the kiba dock is uber :D
<thoreauputic> nalioth: hello
<Mez> elkbuntu, *
<ompaul> thoreauputic, read the pm
<thoreauputic> OK
<ubotu> In ubotu, no0tic said: no rootirc is <reply> Non è tecnicamente un nostro problema, ma usare root per chattare su irc è una Idea Pessima. In effetti, fare qualsiasi cosa come root quando root non è necessario non è una buona pratica, specialmente con software che si connette a Internet.
<no0tic> uhm, wrong bot
#ubuntu-ops 2008-01-16
<nixternal_> nalioth: are you around?
<nalioth> hi
<nixternal_> can you do me a favor and tell me what IP address my home account, nixternal, is using? for some reason my DNS isn't working here at school with it
<nixternal_> any luck?
<nalioth> una momento
<nixternal_> thanks sir...need to get my wifi working here on campus
<nixternal_> later
<nixternal> yay
<nixternal> stupid campus
<nixternal> I can't borrow their ethernet cables anymore
<ubotu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<nalioth> Pici: klined (i'm lagged)
<Pici> nalioth: okay, didnt see it initally, assumed you werent there/wasnt working.
<PriceChild> only 4 people... madness
<LjL> PriceChild: weak exploit
<PriceChild> ah yes
<LjL> elkbuntu: ping
<Pici> @now
<ubotu> Current time in Etc/UTC: January 16 2008, 00:58:15 - Current meeting: IRC Council
<PriceChild> elkbuntu, nalioth LjL ? :)
<nalioth> PriceChild: what?
<nalioth> y'all told me 8pm
<nalioth> it's just 7pm here now
<LjL> meh
<LjL> i never told you anything except 1am UTC
<PriceChild> but but... timeanddate.com said now......
<Pici> 8pm EST... and I didnt know it because I cant count well.
 * LjL adds a last minute agenda item
<LjL> all operators are *required* to set their stupid computer clock to UTC time :P
<PriceChild> lol
<PriceChild> awww do I have to?
<nalioth> agenda item
<LjL> PriceChild: too huge an effort for you huh
<PriceChild> mmmhm
<LjL> PriceChild: might be a problem during the summer
<nalioth> where is the agenda?
<PriceChild> !topic | nalioth
<ubotu> nalioth: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Pici> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/IrcCouncil/MeetingAgenda
 * PriceChild runs and hides
<nalioth> figures
<Pici> Nobody reads the topic.
<PriceChild> Please don't hurt me.
<nalioth> PriceChild: if ever actually entered a channel, i'd read it  :P
<LjL> pff i forget every time
<PriceChild> "nalioth doesn't /join, he's just there"
<PriceChild> nalioth, LjL but something like that on.
<PriceChild> whoops...
<PriceChild> i managed to change channel whilst typing that :/
<PriceChild> soldats, how can I help you?
<soldats> can i be rechecked im on a different distro so nothing is set up right
<soldats> i changed prts to 8001
<LjL> soldats: you're good
<Pici> Are you cheating on us with another distro?
<Pici> soldats: you can rejoin #ubuntu now
<soldats> well i wanted to try out gentoo again to gain more experience with linux in general. i lo\/e learning
<soldats> my key is borked sorry
<soldats> thank you
* LjL changed the topic of #ubuntu-ops to: Welcome to the home of the Ubuntu IRC Team operators | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam | This channel is for operator/abuse questions in the IRC Team domain only | Support in #ubuntu, #kubuntu etc... | LoCo channel discussion etc. to #ubuntu-irc | We reserve the right to remove idlers from the channel | IRC Council meeting currently in #ubuntu-meeting, agenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/IrcCouncil/MeetingAgenda
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, sorry, i slept in courtesy of a 5am bed the night before last, and a battle with a spider until 2:30am last night
<PriceChild> elkbuntu, we'll live :)
<PriceChild> The intarwebs aren't the most important things in the world.
<elkbuntu> if the wildlife keep messing with me like this, i dont know if i will :Þ
<PriceChild> lol
<PriceChild> you'll have a couple of kangaroos in there in a minute
<RyanPrior> What's the deal with the 3 floodbots that flood the room with messages?
<RyanPrior> Is it a joke?
<nalioth> RyanPrior: flood the room with messages?
<nalioth> what are you talking about?
<RyanPrior> nalioth: They keep changing settings and stuff, usually many times in a row, and each one will cause many IRC clients to print lines of text, pushing away the conversations.
<nalioth> RyanPrior: you can safely /ignore them all.
<nalioth> they are there for channel protection
<RyanPrior> I assume it's somehow necessary to have 3 of them?
<nalioth> RyanPrior: they are on a failover system.  they are located on 3 differnent boxes
<RyanPrior> That's a lot of protection./
<LjL> stdin: that was completely sarcasm, by the way.
<stdin> yeah, I caught that
<ubotu> nickrud called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Madpilot> random idiot bot
<Pici> hrm.. that bot seems to be in a lot of channels
<nalioth> Pici: it was in a lot of channels
<Pici> nalioth: nice :)
<nalioth> unwelcome bot.  no owner online.  Bye-Bye
<Pici> nalioth: bots back.
<Madpilot> hmm, not interfering w/ ubotu currently
<stdin> shitbowl: change your nick please
 * nalioth hands stdin for his mouth
<nalioth> some soap
<nalioth> bleh
 * Pici washes nalioth's mouth out with stdin 
 * Hobbsee washes Pici out with soap
<ubotu> In #kubuntu, Agent_bob said: !nv is pretty well supported.
<Adien_imutz> alow.
<Tm_T> moin
<Tm_T> Adien_imutz: how can we help you?
<jussi01> wow, it talks!
<Tm_T> Adien_imutz: helloo
<Tm_T> jussi01: yes, I do, at times
<jussi01> Tm_T: I thought that was the bot...
<Tm_T> no idea
<jussi01> I remember the mask...
<jussi01> although the other one was sy002 IIRC...
<jussi01> elkbuntu: you around?
<elkbuntu> jussi01, yep?
<elkbuntu> Adien_imutz, can we help you?
<ardchoille> I love it when several ops pipe in with basically the same answer :)
<ardchoille> You people ROCK!
<Tm_T> well
<Tm_T> I WAS THERE FIRST!
 * Tm_T hides
<ardchoille> hehe
<ardchoille> fwiw, Seattle in the winder time sucks. Several power outages in the last few days :(
<Tm_T> Jucato: ?
<Jucato> yes?
<Tm_T> you opped?
<Jucato> yes
<ardchoille> Maybe standing by, this is starting to sound troll-ish
<Tm_T> :)
<Jucato> hm.. ok...
<Tm_T> Jucato <3
 * Jucato has never tried to take op from a fellow op before...
<Hobbsee> where?
<Jucato> well of course it's been done to me numerous times by nixternal
<Tm_T> Jucato: it is joke from my side, son :)
<Jucato> yep.
<Tm_T> Jucato: anyway, you're available for some time now?
<Tm_T> or other ops there
<Jucato> but nixternal's way is better. he gets ChanServ to do the dirty work for him :)
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: #k
<Tm_T> Jucato: heh
<Tm_T> I need to make some calls, running out of food
<Tm_T> IF I'm able to call anymore
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> ardchoille is there. and Hobbsee just came in. I'm sure one of us will be there to see if anything happens :)
<Tm_T> anyway, patch me there, see you soon I hope ->
<Jucato> patch -p0 < Tm_T
<ardchoille> hehe
<Jucato> oh wait.. that applies a patch named Tm_T... doesn't patch Tm_T.. :/
<nixternal> :p
<Jucato> :D
<ardchoille> Quest
<ardchoille> that guy is getting on my nerves
<ardchoille> He keeps pm'ing me despite my telling him torefrain from it
<Tm_T> ardchoille: you're not the only one
<ardchoille> lol
<ardchoille> Why does the nick "jono" ring a bell?
<Tm_T> ardchoille: he is "community leader"
<ardchoille> Ah, that's it
<Madpilot> interesting - hadn't seen Floodbot in operation before
<Amaranth> it's pretty nice
<Amaranth> i don't think it should give them two chances though
<Amaranth> but i suppose that'd be hard to write and easy to take advantage of
<ubotu> stf called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<Jucato> done
<ubotu> ikonia called the ops in #ubuntu (_nix_ regular troll swearing)
<jussi01> someone watch nix in #u
<ikonia> too late
<ikonia> I saw him come in
<jussi01> lol
<Mez> !staff
<ikonia> and as I was typing in here he started up
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2 or Christel,  I could use a bit of your time :)
<ikonia> sorry - I was typing too slow
<Mez> #ubuntu chan ban list is full ... @staff
<ikonia> is it really
<ikonia> wow
<Mez> * #ubuntu *!*@122.168.42.124 :Channel ban list is full
<Hobbsee> again?
<ikonia> again !!!
<ikonia> wow
<Mez> do we not have allowance for long ban list?
 * Mez removes any bans he set before nov
<Dave2> Mez, you DO
<Dave2> you've managed to fill up the long ban list...
<Mez> Dave2, :(
 * Mez stes mode #ubuntu +uberbanlist
<Dave2> bear in mind that +e, +d, +I, etc all count towards it.
 * Mez sets mode Mez -typo
<elkbuntu> Mez, time to weed out all dynamic hostmasks
 * Mez volunteers Gary to do that
<elkbuntu> yeah, well after last time you did it, you're not doing it again :Þ
<Mez> I was clearing my bans
<Mez> and I just cleared my old bans correctly
<elkbuntu> without clearing every ban?
<Mez> !no staff is <sed> s/Dave2/Dave2, Gary/
<ubotu> I'll remember that Mez
<Mez> elkbuntu, indeed I did :D
<Mez> http://rafb.net/p/uOYQj084.html
<elkbuntu> Mez, keep an eye on UBUNTUISLOVED while i clear out all these dynamic bans
<Mez> nothing in the backlog
<Mez> want me to clear bans?>
<ikonia> elkbuntu: he's a regular pain
<elkbuntu> ikonia, which is why i asked mez to hawk him
<Mez> elkbuntu, I've got a list of bans here that are before start of december... want me to remove them ?
<ikonia> ahhh
<ikonia> thought it was because of his current behaviour
<elkbuntu> Mez, make sure they're not protecting from really nasty trolls
<Mez> theres only a few
<elkbuntu> Mez, tell me when you're done then
<Mez> watch the channel and see if I remove anything that I didnt notice.
<Mez> mass remove in 3 sec
<Mez> done (noticed one as it scrolled past and readded)
<elkbuntu> you unbanned several all-host bans there
<Mez> hmm ?
<elkbuntu> fagubuntu for example
<elkbuntu> superpigs for another
<Mez> yeah, noticed that as I was reading back too ..
<Mez> those two readded
<ikonia> superpigs - what a great nick
<elkbuntu> the usuario one is a bot net iirc
<elkbuntu> pray tell, did you check any of these against the ban tracker or did you just mass select?
<elkbuntu> https://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/bans.cgi?query=usuario&kicks=on&oldbans=on&bans=on&oldmutes=on&mutes=on for example
<elkbuntu> oh, and i just notice now, you removed two forwards to -read-topic, so trolls will have fun next time they exploit while they're in the channel
<LjL> Amaranth, the floodbot should *not* give pasters two chances. rather, it should mute and keep the mute on *until they've finished pasting*. if the mute is removed earlier, then there's either crazy lag on freenode, or a bug in the algorithm
<LjL> ... but in the case at hand, i suppose that guy actually stopped flooding on purpose, to get unmuted.
<elkbuntu> whoa, had more than i thought
<LjL> !latest
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<LjL> !-latest
<ubotu> latest is <alias> sense - added by Seveas on 2006-06-19 13:43:19
<LjL> !highno
<ubotu> A higher version number does not mean that it's better. Especially with packages such as the linux kernel. The packages in the Ubuntu repositories are stable and will work fine. You should have a better reason than "newer" when considering compiling from source or using 3rd party repos.
<LjL> !no latest is <alias> highno
<ubotu> You are editing an alias. Please repeat the edit command within the next 10 seconds to confirm
<LjL> !no latest is <alias> highno
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<LjL> stdin: he's right about it, the release notes confirm
<stdin> LjL: well if it's not even in debian unstable, there's not a lot one can do except try the .deb (can be dangerous) or compile
<LjL> stdin: of course. but if one has a valid reason, i'm not totally against taking such risks (as long as one *understands* there are such risks, that is)
<stdin> LjL: agreed on that point
<robot_jesus> weird, why did kubuntu kick me to  here
<jpatrick> robot_jesus: one sec
<LjL> robot_jesus: i don't know, but let me check
<LjL> !language | robot_jesus
<ubotu> robot_jesus: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<LjL> were you aware of that policy of ours?
<LjL> meh, i can't make cat read from stdin.
<stdin> cat << EOF
<LjL> stdin: oh right, i'm such a fool.
<jpatrick> LjL: well, he'll know best
<LjL> indeed that was merely a covert way to highlight him...
<stdin> cat should understand "-" too, so "echo 1|cat -" will work
<LjL> stdin, don't waste your brain and just look above :P
<ikonia> didn't think you could echo into cat
<ikonia> does work though
<LjL> stdin: you can just do "echo 1 | cat" for that matter, cat reads from stdin by default
<ikonia> yes
<LjL> "cat" with no arguments reads from stdin and writes to stdout
<ikonia> didn't seem obvious
<stdin> yeah, btu you can do "echo --- | cat file1 - file2" to get a nice separator :)
<LjL> oh sure :)
<robot_jesus> ahh cause I was calling everone sl*ts
<jpatrick> !guidelines > robot_jesus
 * robot_jesus slaps jpatrick
 * robot_jesus runs
<jpatrick> ?
<LjL> ...
<LjL> i think the ban stays?
<jpatrick> doesn't look like it
<stdin> well I removed the forward, doen't look like discussion will help
<Prez> hello
<Prez> any idea on how to print using canon pixma ip1200?  I tried installing drivers for ip2200 ver2.60, but nothing..
<Prez> oops
<Prez> wrong channel
<Prez> hmm.. got thrown into wrong channel..
<Jack_Sparrow> There is usually a reason that happens..  Hold on for a few...  Someone will check it out...
<crdlb> yeah, you're being forwarded for your nick
<crdlb> it's not targetted at you
<LjL> elkbuntu
<LjL> Prez, please join #ubuntu, sorry for the inconvenience.
<LjL> Prez, i suggest however that you register to freenode and obtain a unique IRC identify.
<LjL> !register | Prez
<ubotu> Prez: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<Prez> ok, thanks
<Prez> will do..
<LjL> Jack_Sparrow: because you joined #ubuntu+1...?
<Jack_Sparrow> Actually, I didnt
<LjL> well, you did, whether it was voluntary or not i don't know
<LjL> [17:05:40] --> Jack_Sparrow has joined this channel (n=jack@ppp-69-236-245-93.dsl.sndg02.pacbell.net).
<Jack_Sparrow> Yea, I got it that I joined.. dont know how I was pushed there...
<LjL> Jack_Sparrow: it wasn't an /invite, because nobody was opped. you might be banforwarded from somewhere
<Jack_Sparrow> Just found it odd..  I have not tried to join any channels this am..
<Jack_Sparrow> No biggie, just dazed and confused
<elkbuntu> LjL, ?
<elkbuntu> oh, he finally spoke?
<LjL> elkbuntu: well, that one did, but i don't know if it's "your" prez
<LjL> we also got a PreZLaptop
<elkbuntu> well that guy is going to need a new nick anyway... this is for prezlaptop: -NickServ-           Last Seen: 3 hours 31 minutes 29 seconds ago (PreZ seen 12 hours 46 minutes 40 seconds ago)
<PriceChild> Jack_Sparrow, check your server window to see if a redirect is listed there.
<Jack_Sparrow> Nothing listed there...
<LjL> elkbuntu: anyway *.ni shouldn't have anything to do with the "bad" prez?
<Jack_Sparrow> LjL: Odd that even after you allowed him he did not join.. (Prez)
<LjL> Jack_Sparrow: he was busy changing his nickname to something that nickserv would allow him to register
<LjL> and after he did, the ban exemption i gave him wouldn't work anymore
<LjL> since it was bound to the nickname "prez"
<LjL> changed it now
<Jack_Sparrow> Ok.. I have a page to help with his printer ready when he shows up
<elkbuntu> he shouldnt need a ban exempt at all now
<jpatrick> LjL: is neocrysis who I think he is?
<LjL> jpatrick, i've had this like ready to paste into #ubuntu-irc for some time: #ubuntu-es operators, [17:23:44] --> neocrysis has joined this channel (n=chatzill@190.20.199.144).
<LjL> but i don't really know.
<LjL> his IP does begin with 190, but that's about it
<jpatrick> well, he's /whois isn't helpful
<LjL> he's on chatzilla, it can't be
<jpatrick> well, he left, but fmaq is part of the group
 * jpatrick thinks he's nearing channel limit again
<PriceChild> gah capital I, lowercase i....
<PriceChild> and what was that invite on?! :
<ubotu> In #kubuntu, cobb28 said: ubotu: is that the only big issue currently? as opposed to a 32bit install? I;ve had bad luck with kubuntu in the past but would like to give it another try..currenlty using ubuntu with no issues but my new PC is coming ina few hours and I;d like ot do a fresh format
<jpatrick> ignore that^^
<ardchoille> Well, the bot is the only friend some folks have in there
<ardchoille> :P
<jussi01> hehe
 * crdlb wonders where people find pdfs that evince can't open ...
<jdong> crdlb: the ones with sounds/movies? :D
<jdong> oh I just found my adverb of the day!
<jdong> bug 177492
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 177492 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "EXA is balls-achingly slow" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177492
<Amaranth> jdong: that's keybuk for you :)
<jdong> :)
<iostat> Does anyone know why I keep getting forwarded here when I try to join #ubuntu?
<PriceChild> hey iostat, one moment
<PriceChild> iostat, could you change your quit message please?
<jpatrick> what's the policy on banning if ban is evaded?
<PriceChild> jpatrick, ban again
<PriceChild> jpatrick, try and talk to them in pm
<PriceChild> jpatrick, infact...
<PriceChild> jpatrick, talk to them *before* banning again.
<PriceChild> Try and sort things out first, half the time they don't realise what's happenned.
<jpatrick> PriceChild: I think this guy's a special case (evsa)
<PriceChild> If its malicious ban evading then just fight it.
<PriceChild> ban again
<iostat> I would change it if I knew how.
<iostat> Kinda new to the whole IRC thing.
<PriceChild> iostat, obviously not.
<iostat> how so?
<PriceChild> iostat, No client has that quit message by default. You have changed it yourself already.
<iostat> THat is true, but I thought I changed it for that session only.  I issued a quit command with the text in question.
<iostat> Didn't realize it would persist
<iostat> I don't know how to change it without quitting.
<PriceChild> iostat, it may not be persistant, i haven't seen another quit from you
<crdlb> you may have just quit with that message once, the problem is just that it showed up in #ubuntu
<PriceChild> iostat, if you can promise it won't show up again i'll remove the ban
<iostat> Oh...
<iostat> That's why I can't get into the room?
<PriceChild> Yes.
<iostat> Gotcha, let me see if I can change it with a quit really quick. I'll be back.
<jpatrick> LjL: ping
<PriceChild> !guidelines > iostat
<PriceChild> iostat, the ban has been removed. Check out the link from ubotu please :)
<PriceChild> jpatrick, need him to do with the above?
<iostat> Thanks sir/ma'am!
<PriceChild> how polite :)
<jdong> ma'am.
<jdong> *hides*
<jpatrick> PriceChild: Crysis (evsa) wants to rejoin, but he is rather troublesome and I've had to ban him multiple times
<PriceChild> jdong, now look here chap! That's just not acceptable - whatwhat.
<PriceChild> jpatrick, talking to him in pm?
<jpatrick> PriceChild: do you know of the situation with him?
<PriceChild> Nope, I assume then its beyond that?
<PriceChild> (lj.l is /away which is why i'm bothering with this :) )
<jpatrick> I've seen bad stuff with him and I've heard stuff from others
<PriceChild> Hmm what else has happenned this month which i can add to reports.
<jpatrick> what's in it?
<PriceChild> jpatrick, have you tried talking to him at all?
<PriceChild> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports/January2008
<jpatrick> PriceChild: he's back in, and another op told me they'd done it
<PriceChild> ok
<jpatrick> now he's /msg'ed em
<jpatrick> ok, I hate this guy
<LjL> jpatrick: your choice, but if it were mine, and modulo any noise he might manage to stir up about it..
<LjL> don't remove that ban.
<jpatrick> LjL: too late
<jpatrick> LjL: now, he's bashing me in /msg
<LjL> jpatrick: but he's banned or not?
<PriceChild> better than bashing you in channel
<jpatrick> I've decided to just ignore
<jpatrick> LjL: another op would like to just see him disappear
<LjL> by the way: [20:03:39] <Gamze_ilayda__^^> €kkl€ bak Sana msnd€ N€e Göst€ree€c€m || ilayda_28f H o t m a i l
<LjL> spam PM from this guy
<jpatrick> LjL: the others in the channel wanted the ban removed
<LjL> jpatrick, well, i know that feeling.
<LjL> i see he just joined.
<jpatrick> ... [Excess Flood]
<jpatrick> < Elidix> jodete
<jpatrick> +1000
 * LjL wonders why he excess flooded
<jpatrick> do we have to reply to /msg's?
<jpatrick> cos I have better things to do
<LjL> jpatrick: are you kidding?
<LjL> hell no.
<LjL> tell him to come to the ops channel if he has complains
<LjL> and that's it
<LjL> (not *this* ops channel though please... the -es one if you have it, or -irc otherwise)
<LjL> (i think you guys really should have an ops channel anyway)
<jpatrick> I tried making one, it was considered unecessary due to the size of the channel
<LjL> maybe... but you do seem to have both disagreements among ops, and people wanting to appeal
<LjL> so it's something to consider imho
<LjL> meanwhile anyway, if you don't feel like replying to PMs, just don't
<LjL> jpatrick: remember there is a /silence command on freenode
<LjL> (although i personally prefer soft-ignore)
<jpatrick> LjL: yeah, I've opted for the soft-ignore
<nalioth> LjL: lots of crap clients try to /names on connect.  if the person has a lot of large channels on autojoin, this can flood them off
<nalioth> and yeah, i don't think any ops should use /silence or /ignore
<LjL> nalioth: why would they /names? the NAMES list is given *automatically* by the server when a channel is joined
<LjL> nalioth: uhm, i think /silence is fine... as an op, you can still see whatever's going on in the channel, but you don't have to be verbally abused in a query and put up with it
<nalioth> LjL: as i said "crap clients"
<LjL> although i still prefer to exercise the force of will to just avoid replying to the insults
<LjL> but that's just me
<nalioth> LjL: but what if your query abuser is giving you good info?
<LjL> nalioth: what good info would that be? "hey, my other friends is going to flood the channel in 5 minutes"?
<nalioth> LjL: what if (heaven forbid) your query abuser says 'hi [your real name], i know where you live and am gonna visit you with malfeasance in mind' ?
<nalioth> and yes, this has happened
<LjL> nalioth: oh sure, i've been told that.
<nalioth> LjL: but your real name is listed in your info
<LjL> nalioth: what if they said that? they're mostly in other jurisdictions and sane enough to not leave evidence of themselves saying that
<nalioth> LjL: i know people who have been so threated and the person followed through
<LjL> i solve that by listing my real name in the real name field of my client ;)
<LjL> usually i'm just threatened of being DoSed
<LjL> but once i *did* have my real name given to me, which was quite a surprise given i had it *not* publicly given back then...
<LjL> which a couple of unpleasant threats
<LjL> they did not follow through at least :)
<LjL> i was pretty scared about them knowing my realname though, i must admit
<LjL> still don't know how they managed that... perhaps they were using google and i was still using altavista ;)
<jpatrick> LjL: Launchpad
<LjL> jpatrick: err no, i'm talking about something waaay earlier than launchpad
<jpatrick> aha
<LjL> *now* my realname is listed on my /whois
<LjL> i'm talking about another irc network, in 1999 or so
<LjL> anyway - that's a good point, but still it's the operator's business IMHO
<jpatrick> any reason for +o on #kubuntu? :)
<LjL>  /ignore is bad because the operator can't then see what's going on in the *channel*
<PriceChild> I've just added Jack_Sparrow to the access list of #ubuntu. Looking forward to seeing his
<LjL> whether or not they want to know what goes on in their *queries* should be their choice
<PriceChild> gah meant to press backspace there...
<nalioth> LjL: you repelling boarders?
<LjL> jpatrick: i must have forgot that from yesterday
<jpatrick> hehe
<PriceChild> Looking forward to seeing him further his contributions to #ubuntu and yes, just a fyi
<LjL> nalioth: just forgot it on for hours
<PriceChild> Hello there Crysis :)
<PriceChild> How can I help?
<Crysis> hello
<Crysis> well first
<Crysis> do you speak spanish
<Crysis> ??
<LjL> jpatrick, grrrr
<jpatrick> LjL: I didn't do anything
<LjL> Crysis: un poquito. podemos irnos a #ubuntu-irc, onde es mas tolerado no hablar ingles?
<stdin> LjL: heh, the last place I can see you getting +o is Jan 14 23:58:55 UTC
<LjL> stdin: eh, can't have been that far away in the past :P let me check
<LjL> jpatrick, i guess you and your fellow -es ops may want to join -irc...
<LjL> stdin: [Tue Jan 15 2008] [00:58:58]
<LjL> wow, anyway.
<stdin> LjL: is that UTC or?
<LjL> +1
<LjL> so yes it's yours
<LjL> partly my fault
<LjL> but partly the fault of whoever did not deop me :P
<stdin> I can't believe I didn't notice actually
<stdin> means I haven't looked at the user list in at least that long.
<LjL> well, if someone did *that*, then i cannot be blamed at all. :P
<ikonia> evening all
<ikonia> I'd appriciate an opinion on something thats being dicussed in #ubuntu
<PriceChild> What's up?
<ikonia> nothing up
<ikonia> I just think I'm being dumb
<ikonia> someone is arguing that there machine is at %100 cpu due to folding at home clients and their machine is "lagging" I've suggeted that %100 cpu is not good and will effect your desktops behaviour and he's stating "it's always been like that and never lagged"
<ikonia> I can't accept that
<ikonia> or am I missing something
<LjL> err ikonia, i think you're missing something
<ikonia> am I ?
<ikonia> what
<ikonia> I do'nt understand how that can be "ok"
<ikonia> if his cpu is %100 it will queue for time
<ikonia> eg: things will respond slow
<LjL> ikonia: if there is a process being scheduled *with a low priority* (such as is often the case with SETI and the like), it shouldn't affect other processes
<LjL> if it's got the lowest priority of all processes, it shouldn't affect the response of anything, at least in theory (then linux works slightly differently but)
<LjL> (since nice levels are not really priorities per se)
<ikonia> LjL: I can accept nice levels give priority, but if something is hogging %100 the process of interupting - re-allocating cpu to $X process, then resuming is surly an over head
<ikonia> anything running at %100 will have an effect
<ikonia> again, or am I not getting how this client works
<LjL> ikonia, yes, any effects will be purely in terms of additional context switching overhead however, not any queueing of "real" processing stuff
<LjL> sure, context switches *will* have an impact on a real system
<ikonia> yes, sorry, that was perhaps a bad description on my time
<LjL> but it wouldn't surprise me if that were pretty negligible in practice
<ikonia> eg: the wait time will spike
<ikonia> I've never run folding, so I don't know how this client uses resouces apart from the users description
<LjL> ikonia: but why? don't many systems (not sure about linux) implement idleness by having an "idle" process that just, well, does nothing all the time (aside from perhaps sending "go to sleep mode" instructions to the CPU)?
<LjL> a busy loop that is
<LjL> sure, such a busy loop would probably not have any memory allocated, so there's hardly any swapping going on ever, and also changing the VM tables is easier than in other cases probably, but still
<ikonia> just pondering what you've said.
<LjL> ikonia: this about it this way. the kernel is waken up every n seconds (well, fractions of a second) by an interrupt. n might be smaller than the maximum time quantum that a process is allowed to run for while other processes are in a ready state
<Seveas> is there any freenode staff available for a channel request?
<ikonia> LjL: that bit I understand
<LjL> however, if the running process is the lowest possible priority, the system will conceivable take its "running" status away from it even if its quantum has not yet expired
<LjL> so, after n, any ready higher-priority process will be run
<Seveas> @lart ompaul
<LjL> whether or not a lower priority process was previously executing
<Dave2> Seveas, what sort?
<LjL> ikonia: mind, i'm not really talking about linux in particular here, of which i don't really know the details - just an "ideal" generic round-robin+priorities timesharing system
<Seveas> Dave2, dropping a vacant channel registered 3.75 years ago, owner last seen almost 3 years ago
 * ompaul lags - is that not larts enough
<ompaul> ping me
<ikonia> LjL: I suspose the effect on the machine will depend on how often higher processes are waking and sleeping
<Dave2> Seveas, which?
<Dave2> (PM if you want)
<Seveas> was about to ask ;)
<ikonia> LjL: excellent food for thought
<LjL> ikonia, but that will only affect how efficiently "SETI" (let's just call it that way - the background, CPU intensive process anyway) will be run, not how efficiently *other*, higher-pri, processes will be run.  these will have the CPU at their disposal after at most "n", regardless of whether SETI is running
<LjL> ikonia: of course, if SETI also takes an amount of memory that prevents efficient file caching (say) or that even makes the kernel swap other processes out... the whole thing changes completely
<ikonia> LjL: no, I'm not talking high ram usage - just pure cpu in this example
<LjL> but in the framework of a CPU intensive, zero I/O usage, small-memory footprint background program, it should hold
<LjL> ikonia: see it this way. why would a high-pri process suddenly need to wake up? well, ultimately because of an interrupt. because i pressed a key, for instance. when that happens, the kernel is *immediately* called, and if it's not stupid, it *immediately* handles the interrupt
<LjL> ikonia: all it has to do is to context switch to the process that needs to be awaken. which does take some time... but it would take time even if it had to switch to it from "nowhere"
<ikonia> LjL: nice desciption
<ikonia> LjL: thank you, some more research on actually how this is handled in more detail is needed
<LjL> ikonia, actually understanding how it's handled *in linux* is probably a nightmare. the linux scheduler is, for the little i know... uhm, slightly complicated.
<LjL> i mean, it's probably interesting research to do, i personally don't feel in the mood though ;)
<ikonia> LjL: I've done work with the scheduler before when looking at kswapd issues a while ago, so perhaps it's now time to go deeper
<stdin> hmm, why is yacc always in -unregged?
<Seveas> stdin, that nickname rings a rather disturbing bell....
<stdin> Seveas: he always seem to join there, for no good reason I can tell
<ikonia> LjL: +1 drink
<LjL> stdin: a question i often asked
<ikonia> thank you
<LjL> ikonia: discovered something interesting?
<LjL> Seveas: can you focus which bell it is?
<LjL> i have been disturbed by his joining -unregged for a long time now.
<Seveas> LjL, not immediately
<ikonia> LjL: not yet, you've just prompted me to check a few things out
<danroj> hi
<Seveas> hi danroj
<ubotu> In ubotu, ksbalaji said: What is startup ¨Hz ?¨
<LjL> hi danroj, how can we help you today?
 * danroj my ddesktop black mac www.gfc.edu.co/~danroj/darwood.png
<Seveas> danroj, this channel is only for operator issues
<Seveas> if you have no such issues to discuss, you're more than welcome to leave
<danroj> Seveas,
<jpatrick> LjL: another #u-es guy
<jpatrick> ...
<PriceChild> jpatrick, we know thanks
<LjL> nice desktop though
<Seveas> too mac
<danroj> i are op of channel #danroj
<Seveas> danroj, that has nothing to do with the ubuntu channels
<PriceChild> danroj, to clarify seveas', this is a channel for "ubuntu" operator issues.
<PriceChild> gah i missed a word out there but nevermind
<stdin> that channel name is probably against freenode channel naming policy too...
<Seveas> danroj, so?
<danroj> seanw, ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> PriceChild: I get back and try to copy our conversation to my notepad and really goofed it... Sorry for the dcc attempt
<PriceChild> Jack_Sparrow, i saw nothing?
<Jack_Sparrow> Good.. it said you had dcc blocked..
<ompaul> nat is evil
<Seveas> it is
<ompaul> Seveas, I had a failing install today - could not get debian or ubuntu onto a box - not too sure what was killing the install - but I got FreeBSD on it but it was taking too long so I pxe booted the box with ltsp :-)
<ompaul> I have forgotten so much about FreeBSD I could not even add a package pkg_add -r whatever
<ompaul> could not remember file syntax
<ompaul> strange - I guess that is what not using something for almost 10 years
<danroj> 8======================================================================================================================================================D
<nalioth> hmm
<LjL> yes nalioth, we would all be glad if he managed to do something that allowed you to take stronger action.
<LjL> he and his friend.
<nalioth> which friend (he has a crew)
<LjL> nalioth: well was thinking of evsa=crysis right now
<nalioth> aha
<LjL> (at least, evsa=crysis for all i know)
<PriceChild> Seveas, could you give Jack_Sparrow access to the bantracker please?
<ikonia> PriceChild: customer for you in #ubuntuforums
<ikonia> or jdong
<nealmcb> Here is a new factoid for ubotu, based on the server team meeting just now:   ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See the plans for Hardy in  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EboxSpec
<nealmcb> and the factoid for webmin can then point to !ebox
<ikonia> ughhh another webinterface tool for running a server
<TheSheep> they should add autoruining functionality like fedora :)
<nealmcb> ikonia:  yeah.  but we get questions about webmin all the time, and this is the direction we've chosen.
<ikonia> I appriciate that
<ikonia> perhaps I'm a little tired of the hand holding all the distros's seem to do
<ikonia> "I want to run a server, but I need a web interface as I don't know anyhting about it - this is for my friends business"
<ikonia> I sometimes wonder if we are spoonfeeding/bum wiping too far
<PriceChild> There's a fine line.
<ikonia> totally
<nealmcb> so long as we don't bite off more than we (and they) can really chew....
<ikonia> wasn't suggesting it was wrong, just seems to be moving more and more away from actually having to do anything
<LjL> !ebox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ebox - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See the plans for Hardy at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EboxSpec
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<LjL> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system - Consider "ebox" instead
<LjL> !no webmin is <reply> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<nealmcb> LjL: you rock!   Thanks.
<Thugacation> goofs
<PriceChild> I'm already talking to him in pm.
<PriceChild> suggested he come here to appeal ban etc..... ah well
<Thugacation> hi id like to contest some b&'s
<Seveas> Thugacation, caling us goofs is not the way to do that
<PriceChild> bans?
<Thugacation> ok well first off
<PriceChild> Thugacation, I have explained to you the reason you were banned in #ubuntu-offtopic in pm. Do you want me to explain it again in public?
<Thugacation> who in here can help me install linux
<PriceChild> Thugacation, this is not a support channel.
<Thugacation> you said you banned me for asking questions
<Thugacation> there i said it publicly
<PriceChild> No.
<Thugacation> big weight off my shoulder
<PriceChild> You were banned from #ubuntu for some reason. In my opinion that means that you do not deserve to join #ubuntu-offtopic, expect support and disrupt the channel with what I considered trolling.
<PriceChild> I gave you multiple warnings.
<PriceChild> Infact I also answered several of your questions, whilst warning you.
<Thugacation> ok so basically
<Thugacation> being banned from one channel automatically qualifies you to be banned from other channels for no reason
<PriceChild> That is not what I said.
<Thugacation> and it sways your opinion on my asking questions to be interpreted as "trolling"
<Thugacation> wow weak system
<PriceChild> You were banned from our support channel. That means that you should not deserve to expect support in our offtopic channel.
<Seveas> Thugacation, if you continue with the same behaviour on other channels, I see no reason not to apply the same banning rules
<PriceChild> I would not have acted the same way to you if you weren't already banned in #ubuntu
<white_eagle> please change the modes in #ubuntu-offtopic!?!
<PriceChild> white_eagle, pardon?
<white_eagle> normal people can't talk
<PriceChild> ask Seveas politely
<white_eagle> just oped/voiced users
<white_eagle> I asked him, he didn't say anything
<white_eagle> bye
<Thugacation> exactly my point
<Thugacation> PriceChild>	I would not have acted the same way to you if you weren't already banned in #ubuntu
<Thugacation> so basically me being banned for a stupid reason sways your opinion of me automatically
<Thugacation> ans Seveas, i was banned in #ubuntu for asking how much they are getting paid to offer linux support to random people
<Thugacation> did not know that warranted a ban
<PriceChild> Thugacation, i have no idea why you were banned in #ubuntu. In my mind that is irrelevant.
<Thugacation> no actually it's not irrelevant
<Thugacation> because you just said
<Thugacation> PriceChild>	I would not have acted the same way to you if you weren't already banned in #ubuntu
<Thugacation> intellectual checkmate
<PriceChild> What mattered to me was the fact that "you were banned in #ubuntu"
<PriceChild> NOT "you were banned in #ubuntu because..."
<PriceChild> So Thugacation, the ban in #ubuntu-offtopic will not be lifted at this time.
<Thugacation> why not
<Thugacation> just do it
<Thugacation> and then lift the one in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Thugacation> i mean the one in #ubuntu
<Thugacation> how can i appeal a ban to the person who banned me anyway
<Thugacation> he's obviously not going to do it
<Thugacation> this is corrupt
<nalioth> Thugacation: is there something else we can help you with?  you've just been appealing the ban
 * PriceChild looks up the #ubuntu ban.
<Thugacation> yeah i need help installing linux
<nalioth> Thugacation: try ##linux
<Thugacation> but specifically ubuntu
<Crysis> I can help you Thugacation
<nalioth> Crysis: this is not a support channel.
<nalioth> Crysis: if you have no business here, you shouldn't idle  ;)
<Seveas> Thugacation, well you've ruined your chances at #ubuntu support yourself, that's not our responsibility
<Crysis> ok
<Seveas> Crysis, that was a polite way of saying: please leave. No idlers in this channel
<Crysis> but
<nalioth> pressenter: is there something we can help you with?
<Crysis> I only try to help
<nalioth> ariel_: is there something we can help you with?
<nalioth> J-_: is there something we can help you with?
<Thugacation> you guys never understand
<nalioth> Thugacation: if there is nothing else, please respect our 'no idling' policy.  the ban will expire soon enough
<J-_> Well, I was submitting factoids a couple days ago, and it seems they're not added. Otherwise, that's it.
<J-_> Have a good one
<PriceChild> J-_, submit them agian, maybe we missed them
<PriceChild> ./msg J-_ submit them agian, maybe we missed them
<Thugacation> i know the ban will expire
<Thugacation> pricechild tried to tell me they didnt
<Thugacation> but i know what im talking about
<pressenter> nalioth: No, not really, i'm an op from #ubuntu-pl, came here to discuss one matter and stayed here ever since. ;)
<PriceChild> I said they aren't lifted automatically after 24 hours.
<LjL> Thugacation: want to bet money that your ban won't expire in the next year?
<Thugacation> it wont expire if you physically keep renewing it or something
<LjL> Thugacation: "or something", yes, you have no clue at all.
<LjL> look
 * no0tic bets too
<LjL> come back in a week or so
<LjL> discuss the matter civilly
<LjL> and your ban will conceivably be lifted
<LjL> you have shown way too much of a troll attitude for me to consider the matter right now
<LjL> come back when you're calmer
<LjL> and more rational
* LjL changed the topic of #ubuntu-ops to: Welcome to the home of the Ubuntu IRC Team operators | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam | This channel is for operator/abuse questions in the IRC Team domain only | Support in #ubuntu, #kubuntu etc... | LoCo channel discussion etc. to #ubuntu-irc | We reserve the right to remove idlers from the channel
<LjL> Crysis, if you have questions, ask, otherwise, leave.
#ubuntu-ops 2008-01-17
<LjL> hello PreZLaptop
<LjL> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors. If you really insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<LjL> !no best is <reply> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you really insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<LjL> !polls is <alias> best
<ubotu> But polls already means something else!
<ompaul> folks aubade has been invited here for tomorrow as I have aubade removed from -offtopic - so PriceChild / LjL if I am not here can you guys help with !guidelines etc?
<ompaul> too late to talk now night
<LjL> eh
<LjL> banned aubade?
<PriceChild> seem sso
<PriceChild> A while ago it seems.
<Pici> hm?
<LjL> i don't get it
<Pici> When?
<LjL> 29 dec
<Pici> me either.
<PriceChild> I assume he says its ok to remove.
<LjL> i think so
<ubotu> Slart called the ops in #ubuntu (ubuntusucksubunt)
<ubuntusucksubunt> bye
 * PriceChild grins
<LjL> a comcast, how surprising
<ardchoille> Comcast known for trolls?
<LjL> known, i don't know. but i've had that impression for some time.
<stdin> hmm, do you think it's a coincidence: [arcticpenguin] (n=jack@c-24-218-246-100.hsd1.ma.comcast.net) : john  ?
<stdin> exact same dns/ip
<LjL> eh, coincidence?
<LjL> how can it be a coincidence if it's on the same ip?
<ardchoille> Well, I'm also on comcast and I get a new ip if I reboot the router
<stdin> that's my point :p that user's in it seems. maybe they don't like ubuntu there #pclinuxos
<LjL> ardchoille, but he's online *now*
<ardchoille> Ah, ok
<LjL> stdin: meh, he's probably spammed #pclinuxos as well
<LjL> (which deserves it, it's an obnoxious channel)
<crdlb> LjL: comcast is just unbelievably huge :)
<LjL> mebbe
<LjL> if i were a #pclinuxos-support operator, though, i'd ban the whole of it
<LjL> just like they ban AOL :)
<crdlb> it's the largest cable company in the US
<Pici> you use comcast.... dont you?
 * crdlb is on one of the other behemoths (verizon)
<LjL> surprisingly though, they *are* talking about ubuntu in #plos
<LjL> "PCLOS is just as stable as ubuntu.  And give you more freedom to learn too.  Not as controlled as Ubuntu"
<LjL> mwahaha. ha.
<LjL> yesss i control theee
<usuario> OI
<usuario> TESTE
<LjL> usuario: #test for test.....
<LjL> s
<jdong> and it's test, with no extra letters afterwards.
<Pici> perhaps he was trying to get a different message across.
<kbrooks> there was a spammer in #ubuntu
<kbrooks> oh ok nm
<kbrooks> didnt notice ban
<ubotu> dgjones called the ops in #ubuntu (Xx1337HaXz0rXx (Trolling))
<Mez> kick forwarded jay-oh-en here so can have a word regarding his conduct - ping me if he arrives
<Mez> !trolls
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trolls - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Mez> !search feed
<ubotu> Found: feedthetroll, launch-feedback, feeding the troll
<Mez> !feedthetroll
<ubotu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<Mez> !-feedthetroll
<ubotu> feedthetroll is <alias> feeding the troll - added by Pici on 2008-01-14 18:04:20
 * PriceChild roars
 * Pici squeaks
 * TheSheep talks
 * jussi01 hides in the corner
 * LongPointyStick peeks around
 * jpatrick pokes LongPointyStick 
<PriceChild> Its all /me /me /me with you guys isn't it.
<jussi01> hehe
 * no0tic debuilds
 * jussi01 debuilds no0tic 
<no0tic> err, no debian directory in my tree
<jussi01> build failed!
<no0tic> jussi01, try writing some debian/rules for me
<jpatrick> no0tic: cdbs
 * jpatrick ducks
<PriceChild> cdbs is amazing! :)
<PriceChild> Using it goes like this: "i need to write a rules file... done!"
<LongPointyStick> hehe
<jpatrick> from #-motu: 14:21 < \sh> ping...would you like to add a freenode cloak for me? :)
<PriceChild> nalioth, cloak for \sh please.
<PriceChild> I've added him to launchpad group.
<PriceChild> Thanks jpatrick
<jpatrick> PriceChild: no problem
<PriceChild> Hey vira, how can I help?
<Pici> Its that same address..
<ardchoille> aka rara?
<jussi01> who is daniels ?
<PriceChild> jussi01, who?
<jussi01> PriceChild: he is on the access list for #kubuntu...
<jussi01> [16:09] -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- 21  30    daniels                             2y 31w 5d 10h 42m 10s
<jussi01> been a while since he used it...
<PriceChild> jussi01, he's online, why not ask him?
<jussi01> PriceChild: I was curious, didnt want to bother anyone personally...
<PriceChild> I assume one of the original founders of the channel
<Jack_Sparrow> Going to test my Konversation changes to Quick Buttons..
<Jack_Sparrow> Ok, didnt work..
<LjL> Jack_Sparrow, i'm on konversation, perhaps i can be of some help
<Jack_Sparrow> PriceChild: Trying to set my quick Buttons didnt work  [06:47] [Notice] -ChanServ- An access level of [10] is required for [OP] on #ubuntu-ops
<Jack_Sparrow> Hi LjL.. says I dont have level 10 byt PriceChildsaid he set it
<LjL> Jack_Sparrow, that's because you don't have op access on here, you have voice access
<Jack_Sparrow> LjL: I have the buttons showing and edited them
<LjL> he lies
<Jack_Sparrow> I was trying to test here... rather than in the channel
<Jack_Sparrow> So should work in channel.
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<LjL> Jack_Sparrow: join ##ljl rather
<Jack_Sparrow> That answers that question.. thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> ok..
<ikonia> LjL: how is your hardy upgade running ?
<LjL> ikonia: it's not
<jpatrick> LjL: any updates on Crysis and co.?
<ikonia> LjL: oh ?
<jpatrick> before he starts telling me he's bought Freenode
<LjL> jpatrick: not really, we've had to kick him a couple of times from here because he insisted joining after being repeatedly told not to idle
<LjL> ikonia: must be thinking of someone else
<LjL> which reminds me
<ikonia> LjL: ooh, sorry. I was sure it was you.
<LjL> this is the other idiot, who decided to spam here
<jpatrick> danroj?
<LjL> yeppers
<jpatrick> I think they sit in their channel taking turns to spam and molest others
<LjL> i think that's hardly unlikely
<elkbuntu> the ascii genitalia group?
<LjL> elkbuntu: uhm, yeah, if you're referring to the reason i banned danroj
<Pici> Either the bantracker code is weird, or its not liking mysql.
<Pici> Or both.
<LjL> Pici: you tinkering with it?
<Pici> LjL: Yeah, trying to get it to play nice with MySQL, perhaps add some features once thats done.
<Jack_Sparrow> ok.. what is the command to de-op me... I got it to op ok
<jpatrick> LjL: ** Darksiteevil [...] joined #kubuntu-es
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: /deop Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: What irc client do you use?
<Jack_Sparrow> Konversation...
<Pici> ah...
<LjL>  /deop works fine
<LjL> you can also use /cs op #channel -jack_sparrow if you don't want it to show that you deopped yourself
<LjL> matter of choice
<Pici> I have aliases setup for all that stuff, hardly remember what the real commands are anymore.
<Jack_Sparrow> LjL: /msg chanserv deop ##ljl Jack_Sparrow   didnt work
<LjL> no
<LjL>  /ms chanserv op ##ljl -jack_sparrow
<LjL> msg
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: fyi, you're opped in #ubuntu too.
<Pici> Man... sqlite must be really forgiving.
<LjL> Seveas Seveas look what Pici said
<Pici> Or... MySQL is really contraining.
<LjL> no amount of changing your statement will change the fact that you insulted his coding abilities!
<jussi01> heehehhehehehehehe
<LjL> and he hates people who insult nothingness
<Pici> I did no such thing.
<jpatrick> LjL: please take a look at #k-es
<LjL> jpatrick: what's the matter? he seems to be asking legitimate questions
<jpatrick> LjL: Dark* guy is always on about fedora
<jpatrick> it's a *kubuntu* support channel
<LjL> well he was at least claiming it was kde4 information
<Pici> Hello mr. I never join channels ;)
<nalioth> Pici: am having trouble with multimedia
<PriceChild> LjL, ping^ ?
<LjL> PriceChild: yeah little load problems
<Pici> Is it escribe in french as well?
<PriceChild> Think so.
<PriceChild> He hasn't made it in...
<LjL> ecrive
<PriceChild> oh for crying out loud
 * PriceChild should be more patient
<Jack_Sparrow> PriceChild: Need to go back up and try and finish my roof repairs...  be back as soon as I can or when I need a break.  High winds today.. ugh..
<PriceChild> Jack_Sparrow, fun fun...
<TheSheep> Jack_Sparrow: you have a roof?
<jpatrick> luxury
 * jussi01 also has a roof :)
<jpatrick> jussi01: http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=FatHLHG2uGY
<PriceChild> !sudo
<Ubotwo`> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<PriceChild> !no sudo is <reply> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<ubotu> I'll remember that PriceChild
<jussi01> grrr, I a so over this
<PriceChild> jussi01, hmm?
<jussi01> PriceChild: random restarts of the xserver
<PriceChild> ah
<PriceChild> my lappy's stopped locking up so i'm happy
<jussi01> good for you :)
<PriceChild> jussi01, jealous?
<PriceChild> *me waves it infront of his face*
<jussi01> grrrrrrr
<jussi01> RRROOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRR
<TheSheep> meep?
<Pici> vroom
<jussi01> hehe
<TheSheep> [ ouch! ]
<PriceChild> Pici, didn't know about that one, thanks.
<Pici> PriceChild: np :)
<Pici> People listen to ubotu even if you were to say the same thing.
<PriceChild> indeed
<jussi01> weird like that...
<PriceChild> People also listen to you when they've just seen you kick someone.
<jussi01> hehe
<TheSheep> that's the old 'take me to your leader' reflex
<PriceChild> ompaul, no aubade
<Pici> Hi.
<ompaul> PriceChild, thanks
<ompaul> PriceChild, been a really long day - 6:45 up and at them - 6:30 home
 * ompaul wants to apt-get install sleep
<jussi01> jpatrick: sigh...
<PriceChild> lovely
<Pici> Did we ever get clarification about aubade's ban? I didnt understand what it was from the tracker.
 * jussi01 does apt-get install sleep on ompaul 
<ompaul> PriceChild, I noted that one of the channels has this in its "greeting" -ChanServ- [#python] This channel is logged by IRSeek, and what you say may turn up on the web.  << now the question is not which channel but what do you think of that
<ompaul> ;-)
<PriceChild> What do I think of the warning?
<PriceChild> I'm getting fed up with this tab completion... *fixes*
<Pici> Me too princechild
<jussi01> hehe
 * jussi01 is building a webkit browser :)
 * ompaul is breaking things
 * Pici is trying to get the bantracker to play nice with mysql
 * ompaul is trying to get mysql to play nice
<ompaul> hmm what is common here?
<ompaul> jussi01, you doing it in pythong?
<Pici> I am (obviously).
<ompaul> gotit -- I can sort the rest tomorrow  lynx m108/crm
<ompaul> installing debian at 5:30 pm in the evening is not good for your stress level and travelling home and discovering you turned off the machine and ringing random numbers in the office to find someone who actually is there can and does lead to frustration
<ompaul> :)
<ikonia> adhey hey
<jpatrick> LjL: "chicos ya visitaron mi pagina? www.fedoraennicaragua.blogspot.com regalenme un clic en los anuncios que estan en negro por favor"
<jpatrick> hahaha
<jpatrick> really, that should be enough...
<LjL> jpatrick: yes
<jpatrick> done
<ompaul> jussi01, I got an idea - it would be an enhancement - if you had a !editors type list, lets call it !helpers and that when one of them did /msg botzname annU you could announce in #ubuntu the comment
<jussi01> ompaul: ??
<jussi01> !ot-ubuntustudio is <reply> #ubuntustudio is the Ubuntu Studio support channel and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ompaul> jussi01, you were saying you were playing with bot code there a few mins ago
<jussi01> ompaul: that was pici
<ompaul> jussi01, doh!
<jussi01> :D
<ompaul> Pici, ^^ :)
<jussi01> so someone want to add that factoid for me?
<ompaul> !ot-ubuntustudio is <reply> #ubuntustudio is the Ubuntu Studio support channel and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ubotu> I'll remember that, ompaul
<jussi01> and tell me why ubotu doesnt like me?
<ompaul> can you log in?
<ompaul> aka have you got a log in for the bot?
<jussi01> ompaul: no, Im not an editor.
<jussi01> yes
<jussi01> %login
<ubotu> OK
<ompaul> now try
<jussi01> !ot-ubuntustudio is <reply> #ubuntustudio is the Ubuntu Studio support channel and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<LjL> !offtopic-#ubuntustudio is <reply> #ubuntustudio is the official Ubuntu Studio support channel and #ubuntu-offtopic is for general chatter. Welcome!
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<LjL> !forget ot-ubuntustudio
<ubotu> I'll forget that, LjL
<LjL> !ot-#ubuntustudio is <alias> offtopic-#ubuntustudio
 * jussi01 hugs LjL 
<ompaul> LjL, you could give one of them to the bot
<ompaul> woops
<jussi01> ompaul: i dont have edit priviledges...
<ompaul> LjL, you could give one of them to jussi01 do to
<ompaul> ack
<jussi01> ompaul: but when I say that in pm with ubotu then it just tells me not to think it is inteligent...
<LjL> jussi01: it shouldn't
<ompaul> jussi01, you got a bug
<jussi01> LjL: I know, but it does...
 * jussi01 bugs ompaul 
<ompaul> file a bug
<jussi01> is it doing that to anyone else?
<ompaul> jussi01, you are in that strange place between editor and login
<ompaul> I guess
<jussi01> ompaul: maybe...
<ompaul> that it is not as clean a line as you might imagine
<jussi01> LOL
<jussi01> anyway, I got to run off andd get the wife from work...
<ompaul> you have entered the twilight zone
<LjL> jussi01, it does it for some factoids, depending on which characters are in them, there's a bug report already but i'm not sure it matches the current problem
<LjL> jpatrick: ack
<jpatrick> LjL: just in case I'm out (op team has been having problems) and freenode staff also have access
<Thugacation> hi i'd like to contest some bans
<PriceChild> Hey Thugacation.
<Thugacation> hi
<Thugacation> how does it go
<Thugacation> i'd like to appeal
<nalioth> Thugacation: you appealed yesterday
<Thugacation> oh
<Thugacation> is there a waiting list or something
<Thugacation> to appeal again
<nalioth> nobody that you spoke with yesterday was the one that banned you
<Thugacation> yes they were
<PriceChild> nalioth, i talked with him and i banned him in -offtopic
<nalioth> PriceChild: but that was not his primary ban, was it?
<PriceChild> nope
<Thugacation> how can you define one ban as primary
<Thugacation> theyre separate channels
<PriceChild> primary was a bad word to use, I answered nalioth anyway as I understood what he meant
<Thugacation> oh ok
<nalioth> Thugacation: if you are in school, going round to the different classrooms showing your ass, do you think they're gonna let you do it all around the place, just because it was a different classroom?
<Thugacation> bad analogy...
<Thugacation> anyway
<nalioth> no it's not
<Thugacation> i just need some help installing linux
<PriceChild> I think it was quite a good one.
<nalioth> we are all ops in the #ubuntu* channels
<Thugacation> so shouldnt you be required to keep a ban log or something to that effect
<nalioth> if we see you misbehaving in one channel, do you honestly think we're not gonna be watching you in the others?
<Thugacation> where you can write comments
<Thugacation> that wasnt the case, LOL
<ompaul> Thugacation, well you could not be offtopic in a channel where you blabber on about doing support for 10 bucks
<ompaul> where that channel is all about support
<Thugacation> oh good
<ompaul> you were obviously trolling
<Thugacation> ompaul just confirmed what i said yesterday
<Thugacation> i'm glad you were there
<ompaul> I banned you
<Thugacation> no i asked how much they are getting paid to offer support
<Thugacation> thanks ompaul
<ompaul> nothing
<ompaul> we do it cos we can
<Thugacation> how is that banworthy
<ompaul> you did not
<Thugacation> i did
<Thugacation> and i was asking for general help
<ompaul> 2008-01-16T23:10:05 <Thugacation> are all linux users hackers
<Thugacation> yeah i asked a question
<Thugacation> i didnt say they are
<Thugacation> it is a support channel after all
<ompaul> 2008-01-16T23:12:48 <Thugacation> sql injection
<ompaul> 2008-01-16T23:13:24 <Thugacation> concatonate means to join together
<Thugacation> and???
<ompaul> 2008-01-16T23:13:29 <Thugacation> dumb word right
<Thugacation> ok i get it
<ompaul> 2008-01-16T23:14:53 <Thugacation> how much do you guys get paid to give support to random people
<Thugacation> you told me those discussions belong in off-topic
<Thugacation> but that's not trolling
<ompaul> 2008-01-16T23:14:59 <Thugacation> i would do it for less than 10 bucks
<ompaul> now you are an expert on trolling
<ompaul> we define it as annoying
<ompaul> !guidelines
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Thugacation> LOL
<ompaul> Thugacation, read that
<Thugacation> that isnt relevant to me
<Thugacation> because i wasnt demanding answers
<Thugacation> i was being a "nuisance"
<Seveas> Thugacation, the guidelines are relevant to everyone
<ompaul> Thugacation, not to any Ubuntu related subject I could see
<Thugacation> oh come on
<ompaul> that is you were not looking for help for iot
<ompaul> it is a very busy channel
<Thugacation> i think it's safe to say that i'm right
<ompaul> you meander in
<nalioth> Thugacation: your ban will expire soon
<nalioth> this is going nowhere
<ompaul> there is that
<Thugacation> so.... about my bans...
<Thugacation> i'd like to appeal
<Seveas> Thugacation, you tried that yesterday. Why do you think today will be different?
<Seveas> If anything, repeated nagging will lengthen bans
<Thugacation> today the op who banned me in #ubuntu is here
<ompaul> I want help installing ... you said that here earlier .. and then 2008-01-16T23:41:28 <Thugacation> you can spoof email headers with an smtp server  << so it seems
<Thugacation> and pricechild says his decision to ban me in -offtopic was swayed by that
<PriceChild> no it wasn't swayed
<PriceChild> it was based
<PriceChild> I would not have banned you else.
<ompaul> so I find it hard to believe you are not a troll
<ompaul> the guidelines apply to all I ask you to read them
<LjL> PriceChild's decision to ban you in -offtopic was also "swayed" by the fact that basically every sane person in -offtopic was begging us to ban you
<ompaul> and come back here
<Thugacation> ok ompaul i dont understand what you mean by that
<ompaul> !guidelines
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<nalioth> Thugacation: it means, to read the URLs he's posted to you and come back in a few days, if your ban hasn't disappeared by then
<ompaul> Thugacation, read those guidelines
<Thugacation> the general concensus here is that i am not a troll and i was just looking for ubuntu help in the wrong places
<Thugacation> i was offtopic in #ubuntu and i wanted support in -offtopic
<mneptok> "consensus"
<Thugacation> ok ill read em
<mneptok> :)
<nalioth> Thugacation: is there anything more that we can help you with?
<ompaul> Thugacation, that is where you are, and not where the people here are
<PriceChild> mneptok, does that word make you giggle?
<LjL> no no the general consensus here is most likely that you *are* a troll and pretty good at not doing anything *blatantly* unacceptable yet being incredibly annoying
<Thugacation> but not necessarily breaking any rule
<LjL> you're succeeding at it right now
<mneptok> PriceChild: only when i pronounce it "poop"
<PriceChild> mneptok, hehe... sounds like bum
<LjL> Thugacation, do you know why we're people and not machines?
<ompaul> Thugacation, and for that reason alone the annoying factor does you no good, have a read and come back in a few days
<ompaul> thanks
<LjL> Thugacation, because we don't only work based on rules, but also attempt employ common sense.
<Thugacation> yeah i hear ya
<Thugacation> and it's unfair
<LjL> my common sense told me not only that you were a troll, but also that the fact that everyone in -ot wanted you to be banned meant that i wasn't on drugs myself.
<nalioth> y'all quit FEEDING
<Thugacation> i'm almost done reading the guidelines
<Thugacation> quit feeding the troll? lol.... later
<ompaul> so we have the excuse for proof
<nalioth> that was a pretty self-incriminating leap there, i think
<ompaul> now the bantracker has that little note in there ....
 * nalioth was speaking of "feeding" this recycling loop
<ompaul> nalioth, +75 on your <nalioth> that was a pretty self-incriminating leap there, i think
 * ompaul has been saving +1s for a while
 * Gary enjoyed the bedtime reading....
<ompaul> Gary, heh
<LjL> "[23:53:55] <Thugacation> but not necessarily breaking any rule" was the self incriminating leap
<ompaul> LjL, aye
<LjL> he totally admitted he was intending to be as trollish as possible but with the guidelines in mind
<Gary> I'd made my mind up last night...
<ompaul> several of them
<ompaul> Gary, ? if you can say
<Gary> say what
 * ompaul totally misread what you said
<ompaul> Gary, sorry about that :-)
<Gary> to be sure to be sure
 * Gary hides
<PriceChild> lol
<Gary> ompaul, seen any leprechauns?
 * PriceChild ponder's imitating gary's stereotype
<Gary> yay
<PriceChild> wth is a ' doing there....
 * PriceChild ponders but doesn't ponder's
<Gary> PriceChild, thats 11pm typing for ya
<ompaul> PriceChild, your call, you're typing it
<ompaul> dang I had to think about that
<ompaul> I made up a joke yesterday - deliver it with about five seconds between each line
<ompaul> So, if you were to tell a joke about lemmings,
<ompaul> and .. you were to forget the punchline
<ompaul>   would that be a cliff hanger ......
<ardchoille> hah!
<PriceChild> :)
<ompaul> in a similar vein - blood
<ardchoille> And I thought I was the king of bad jokes/puns
<ompaul> ohh he is really pumping them out tonight
<ompaul> ardchoille, every time you think, someone deletes windows
<ompaul> :)
<Gary> arghh too much, night all :p
<ompaul> to be sure ......
<ompaul>  /cs b gary :-)
<ompaul> so my "pal" enrolled me in a photoshop course .... me ........................... photoshop .... and now I owe him 100 euros arrrgghhhh
<ompaul> however on the +side
<ompaul> 60% of the course work is camera releated
<ompaul> related even
<ompaul> that is what I want
<ompaul> so I will bring along my gnewsense with gimpshop on it
<PriceChild> hehe euros....
<PriceChild> bring on the boosh references!!!
<ompaul> sorry I can't use your software my religion stops me
<ompaul> but I can learn your photo stuffs
<ardchoille> PriceChild: hahaha
<PriceChild> ardchoille, boosh fan?!
<ardchoille> Not a chance
<ardchoille> Monty Python, though, is another matter :)
<ompaul> ohh here is the camera I will bring:  http://aponlinesl.com/tienda/images/canon_ixus_960is.jpg
<ompaul> what is boosh?
<ompaul> google don't teach me much on that
<ardchoille> British comedy
<ompaul> ahh that
<PriceChild> ompaul, "The Mighty Boosh"
<PriceChild> They wanted to call it The Mighty Stump..... wait no that's not suitable.
<ompaul> PriceChild, the mighty boosh - who are the comics?
<PriceChild> ompaul, http://youtube.com/watch?v=cHr1n30tHDs
<ompaul> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Mighty_Boosh
<ompaul> PriceChild, ack
<PriceChild> ompaul, ?
<ompaul> looked at it
<ompaul> nutty as all get out
<ubotu> neverblue called the ops in #ubuntu (JellySandPaper)
<LjL> tomaw: what was that?
<tomaw> Thu 23:24:06 < artmachine> http://jestrabi.myminicity.com/ anyone?
<tomaw> Thu 23:24:06 < artmachine> http://jestrabi.myminicity.com/ anyone?
<tomaw> erm
<ubotu> Odd-rationale called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<ompaul> tomaw, spammer :)
<tomaw> yes
<ompaul> tomaw, no you are the spammer ;-)
 * ompaul runs
<tomaw> Oh, :(
<ompaul> joke
<tomaw> hehe
<ompaul> ohh come on
<Mez> LjL, removed the mute, incase we get a full ban list again
<LjL> sure
<nalioth> jellysandpaper was klined
<LjL> i had removed it already tho ;)
<ompaul> I killed a few earlier LjL need a word with you pm
<ardchoille> nalioth: Thank you
<Mez> LjL, no you didnt ...
<LjL> [00:24:07] <JellySandPaper> No [00:24:08] <JellySandPaper> Help me [00:24:45] <LjL> you're echoing everything people say in #kubuntu [00:24:47] <LjL> make your client stop [00:24:56] <JellySandPaper> HOW [00:25:05] [CTCP] Sending CTCP-VERSION request to jellysandpaper. [00:25:07] [CTCP] Received CTCP-VERSION reply from JellySandPaper: mIRC v6.31 Khaled Mardam-Bey.
<LjL> [00:25:07] <JellySandPaper> I got this from Hawkeee.com [00:25:12] <JellySandPaper> Says is best script [00:25:24] <LjL> i don't see why you need to use a script at all. [00:26:20] <JellySandPaper> Ok [00:26:26] <JellySandPaper> I removed all script [00:27:55] <LjL> come back when you have a real client
<LjL> [00:26:45] *** LjL sets mode: -b %JellySandPaper!*@*
<Mez> * Mez removes ban on %JellySandPaper!*@*
<Mez> Ljl, and he was echoing everything from #ubuntu into #kubuntu
<LjL> err yeah, so you removed the mute but i had already removed it... which is what i'm saying
<nalioth> Mez: this is not the first trollbot we've seen recently
<ubotu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<LjL> and yes, i know he was. that's why i banned him from #kubuntu
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<LjL> and #ubuntu
<nalioth> Mez: and there is the botmaster
<LjL> i was giving him the benefit of the doubt in #ubuntu, since he said he had disabled the script
<LjL> but then he did it in #kubuntu so
<Mez> I know nalioth
<Mez> idiots.
<PriceChild> I think we should stop calling them a "botmaster"
<PriceChild> rather something else, more amusing and less amazing sounding
 * crdlb votes for botkiddie
<PriceChild> botbanana
<ompaul> neither of the above
<ompaul> how about twosecondtrolls
<ompaul> tst
<ompaul> they troll until the flood bot gets them
<ompaul> ooh wow they race a bot - whose code just grows to catch them
<ompaul> you need to make it what it is - a pointless worthless exercise
 * nalioth has a few suggestions, unfortunately, this isn't #politics, so he can't say them
<LjL> jpatrick: had enough of danroj
<LjL> [00:50:11] [Notice] -danroj to #ubuntu-es-  te invito a mi canal ##linux-cool
#ubuntu-ops 2008-01-18
<jay-oh-en> can somebody help me get my flash workingh
<nalioth> jay-oh-en: is #ubuntu closed?
<LjL> fraid so
<jay-oh-en> why
<nalioth> jay-oh-en: this is not #ubuntu
<jay-oh-en> nalioth, i know cause ubuntu is closed
<LjL> jay-oh-en, you were more than slightly inappropriate in #ubuntu...
<nalioth> i'm afraid #ubuntu is open, jay-oh-en
<nalioth> this is not a support channel
<jay-oh-en> nalioth, well how come it keeps redirecting me to here
<jay-oh-en> LjL, when?
<jay-oh-en> ubuntu :That channel doesn't exist
<LjL> Mez just set a forward, but i'm not sure it shouldn't be a ban, given he was banned already in december
<LjL> that doesn't help, oh no.
<LjL> jay-oh-en-2-3-4: that won't help
<LjL> actually, it'll make things distinctly worse
<jay-oh-en-2-3-4> LjL, it said my name was already in use
<jay-oh-en-2-3-4> why am i banned?
<LjL> !ghost
<ubotu> On IRC, if you own a nick that is currently being used, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv GHOST <username> <password>
<jay-oh-en-2-3-4> ill just wait til whenever
<jay-oh-en-2-3-4> LjL, so am i banned
<LjL> jay-oh-en-2-3-4: you were banned because you insulted people
<jay-oh-en-2-3-4> LjL, the dude was trolling how long am i banned for?
<LjL> jay-oh-en-2-3-4, true, the guy was trolling... however trolling back is worse than trolling. that's what the troll look for.
<jay-oh-en-2-3-4> LjL, well darn lol ill wait til the ban lets up if it does
<LjL> jay-oh-en-2-3-4, i'm more concerned about you understanding how we'd like #ubuntu to be treated. it's a support channel. it's meant to be family friendly. some people purposely try to disrupt it. they succeed the more they manage to make other people misbehave in response.
<LjL> jay-oh-en-2-3-4, i'll give you some reading to do
<LjL> !etiquette > jay-oh-en-2-3-4    (jay-oh-en-2-3-4, see the private message from Ubotu)
<jay-oh-en-2-3-4> LjL, thanks
<LjL> jay-oh-en-2-3-4: please give me a ping when you've read them and ask if there's any doubts left
<jay-oh-en-2-3-4> LjL, ok im done reading
<LjL> jay-oh-en-2-3-4: all clear?
<jay-oh-en-2-3-4> LjL, after reading that , yes
<LjL> jay-oh-en-2-3-4: please, try to ensure we never have a reason to ban you again
<jay-oh-en-2-3-4> thanks LjL =]
<PriceChild> Hey there aubade/
 * aubade waves.
<LjL> hi aubade, can we help you?
<aubade> Putting in a request to have a ban lifted in #ubuntu-offtopic, has been around two weeks or so.
<PriceChild> !guidelines | aubade
<ubotu> aubade: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<LjL> aubade: we would like to ensure you understand those and hopefully have no problem respecting them
<aubade> No problem with the guidelines, had plenty of time to read 'em beforehand and have.
<LjL> aubade: enjoy your time in #ubuntu-offtopic then. remember the be respectful part
<aubade> Sure, thanks.
<mneptok> but ... but ...
<mneptok> he's gotten at least one ban per month from -offtopic for the past year
<mneptok> what does it take to learn?
<LjL> banner gave instructions
<LjL> also, it doesn't look like (m)any of those bans were "real" to me
<Amaranth> Mez: ping?
<LjL> [03:43:52] <luchador> You have been unbanned from #ubuntu
<LjL> [04:12:58] <aoirthoir> hey whats the deal with automatix..is that something folks do or dont want us to install?
<LjL> aoirtroll
<mneptok> down there they're 'rounding a posse to ride.
<Pici> Wheres that?
<Pici> LjL: ^
<LjL> Pici, #ubuntu
<LjL> since he was usually an -ot troll, perhaps he really doesn't know - not sure
<nalioth> oh, he knows.
<elkbuntu> LjL, i believe he knows... iirc he trolled mjg59 when he put out the post
<LjL> well at least he wasn't much fed
<LjL> i mean now
<soldats> keep an eye on "wenbo" in #ubuntu mildly suspected troll
<LjL> yes i noticed
<soldats> :)
<soldats> bye
<LjL> i need to go to bed now though, so
<ardchoille> Good night LjL
<LjL> night
<Pici> night night
<ubotu> soldats called the ops in #ubuntu (wenbo)
<soldats> sorry i asked but id rather not see a bsd troll for a support channel
<Pici> soldats: Don't be sorry.
<mneptok> soldats: good call.
<soldats> :)
<mneptok> Pici: "maryluz" is worth a watch
<Pici> mneptok: I'll take a look
<mneptok> Pici: i kept my +o just in case
<Pici> I was wondering ;)
<Pici> aww.. : /CSKICK maryluz No spam, thank you ma'am.
<mneptok> wenbo is back, but behaving
<luchador> why was i kicked for being a bot
<luchador> im not a bot lol
<PriceChild> luchador, one moment please.
<PriceChild> LjL, ping
<Hobbsee> luchador: clearly you act too well ;0
<mneptok> luchador: and that circuit board hanging out of your half-zipped fly is somewhat misleading
<luchador> ?
<Pici> Hrm... /methinks that LjL meant to ban himself, he seemed to be doing that earlier in the logs.
<luchador> WHAT CIRCUIT BOARD!?!
 * mneptok polishes his halo
<luchador> lol
<luchador> any chance i can get unbanned from #ubuntu
<PriceChild> luchador, please be patient.
<luchador> i am
<luchador> i just dont get why out of the 1200 people in the channel im kicked for being a bot
<PriceChild> And neither do I.
<luchador> calm down PriceChild im just making conversation
<luchador> im not upset
<PriceChild> luchador, I've removed the ban.
<PriceChild> !guidelines | luchador
<ubotu> luchador: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<PriceChild> luchador, please read that. Also note, no talking scripts or bots in #ubuntu.
<luchador> I'm truely sorry PriceChild
<luchador> i never inferred anything other than that you guys were volunteers
<PriceChild> luchador, i meant the link at the end
<elkbuntu> luchador, it's a multipurpose factoid, but it's probably not worded ideally
<luchador> the wireless adapter shows up as wlan1 when i did sudo lshw -C network
<navetz> can someone help me get unbaned from #bash
<Pici> luchador: you're unbanned, you can rejoin #ubuntu.  This isnt a support channel.
<PriceChild> navetz, contact whoever banned you
<luchador> i typed it in wrong channel sorry.
<Pici> navetz: No, we cannot help you get unbanned from #bash, listen to the folks in #freenode
<PriceChild> navetz, alternatively, someone listed on /msg chanserv access #bash list
<Pici> Yes, that is what they suggested to do.
<dbmoodb> hello it has been more than a week now i think
<dbmoodb> i am sorry, i hope you show you can still show me some compassion
<dbmoodb> i will not do it again
<ubotu> XiXaQ called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubotu> n2diy called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Madpilot> dealt with
<jpatrick> LjL: I'm sorry, I was sleeping
<jpatrick> I'll deal with that next time I see him
<ubotu> Odo called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<elkbuntu> idiot
<Madpilot> false alarm apparently...
<Madpilot> or "hey, what does this do"
<elkbuntu> i vote the second
<Madpilot> good thing for him it's quiet in #u
<ardchoille> Jucato: hahahahahaha
<Jucato> :P
<ardchoille> Jucato: You seem to say the perfect things at the perfect times
<ardchoille> :)
<Jucato> heh but now I have to explain... oh well
<ardchoille> I helped, I think
 * jussi01 read scrollback...
<Pici> Sigh.
<Seveas> 'sup P?
<Pici> Too much faith in humanity.
<Seveas> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<Hobbsee> !ding
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ding - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Hobbsee> awww
<Pici> !king
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about king - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> :(
<ikonia> would be cool if it repsonded with "kong"
<Pici> I have my bot setup to do that ;)
<Seveas> !king is <reply> kong
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Seveas
<elkbuntu> !ding is <reply> dong
<ubotu> I'll remember that, elkbuntu
<Seveas> !zing is <reply> zong
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Seveas
<Seveas> .!jding is <reply> jdong
<elkbuntu> Seveas, you read my mind
<Seveas> hehe
<ikonia> elkbuntu: careful not to get ding and king mixed up, could be advertising "not-nice" films
<ikonia> Seveas: jding = genius
<Pici> ikonia: hehe.
<ikonia>  Seveas is on good form today
<ikonia> very ammused
<ardchoille> opinions on the recent nick change in #k?
<Pici> Seveas: Quick questions. I'm playing with the bot source, trying to get it to play nice with mysql instead of sqlite. Does the bot throw any errors during normal operation?  Also, what versions of supybot/python are you running it against?
<Seveas> Pici, it should not throw errors
<Seveas> and it uses the dapper versions of both
<Pici> Okay. /me looks
<ikonia> #ubuntu is a pain today :(
<ardchoille> :(
<ikonia> Seveas: how about a "post to bot" button in ubuntu's pastebin ?
<ikonia> Seveas: could be a risky thing, just a thought ?
<Seveas> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<Seveas> abuse potential: extremely high
<Seveas> been discussed many times since 2005, no good arguments yet :)
<ikonia> thought so
<ikonia> worth a query though
<Pici> Post-to-bot?
<ikonia> a tick box that fed the bot the url you just posted
<ikonia> but then there are issues like correct channel
<ikonia> and abuse as Seveas said
<ikonia> it was only a random thought
<elkbuntu> ikonia, it all falls down to 'would some idiot get their jollies playing with it'... yes? probably not a good idea to voice it ;)
<ikonia> it was a bad call
<Pici> Aha, looks like it was a python2.5 vs. python2.4 issue.
<ikonia> just thinking out loud
<elkbuntu> Pici, what was?
<Seveas> ikonia, thinking out loud is good
<Seveas> gives us a chance to shout at you ;)
<Pici> elkbuntu: I'm tinkering with ubotu's code to get it to work with mysql instead of sqlite, but was getting a lot of errors.
<elkbuntu> ah
<Seveas> Pici, it can all be much better if the logs were stored in files instead of the db
<Pici> Seveas: One thing at a time ;)
<ikonia> ha ha
<ikonia>  fourchan> sudo rm -fr / to solve it
<ikonia> not good in #ubuntu
<ikonia> thanks
<LjL> Pici: no, i didn't mean to ban myself when i banned luchador. he had a script that tells you "You have been unbanned from #channel" in a PM when you get unbanned from somewhere
<LjL> not good
<ikonia> LjL: doesn't sound good
<LjL> and crap, i should learn to *make sure* something is running with screen
<Pici> LjL: I coudlnt figure out why you were banning and unbanning yourself before.  I figured that it had something to do with the floodbots or the bantracker.
<LjL> Pici: i'll give you a demonstration in a minute
<LjL> but, in the case of luchador, the "No bots" remove message could have given a clue :P
<Pici> LjL: I thought it was a tab-complete error.
<LjL> i don't miscomplete my own nickname :P
<ikonia> I do
<ikonia> duh
<Pici> Many times I've almost said Pici instead of PriceChild.
<LjL> i'd never, LongPoin1yStick is perfect
<LjL> whops
<jpatrick> hehe
<jpatrick> was that sublimal?
<Hobbsee> hm?
<Seveas> Given that LongPoin1yStick comes after LjL in the alphabet, LjL is just being his normal nasty self
 * LongPoin1yStick points
<LjL> and i tab complete ljl by typing ljTAB anyway
<ikonia> ha ha
<Pici> I'm lazy.
 * jussi01 always tries to tab complete things that arent nicks...
<ikonia> BitcX is weird, if you make a typo it autocompletes the typo
<ikonia> if I call pici say popo, next time I complete pici it goes to poco even though poco doesn't exist
<jussi01> hehe, I just wish i could add autocomplete from my bash shell to irssi....
<ikonia> jussi01: you can try "cat /etc/res[tab]"
<LjL> Seveas, can enable bugsnarfer in #kubuntu-kde4 so i can part ubotwo (which is stupid anyway, i can't get it to reply to just "bug #", only "lp bug #")? if there's some relevant bug feed available for kde4/kubuntu hardy, perhaps enable bug logger as well
<Seveas> @config channel #kubuntu-kde4 plugins.bugtracker.bugsnarfer
<ubotu> False
<Seveas> @config channel #kubuntu-kde4 plugins.bugtracker.bugsnarfer True
<ubotu> OK
<LjL> dankje
<jussi01> !opsnack | Seveas
<ubotu> Seveas: Chocolate!  And Peanuts!
<Jucato> !helpersnack | Seveas
<ubotu> Seveas: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Jucato> aw :(
<Jucato> oh there :D
<Seveas> LjL, you want to set plugins.bugtracker.snarftarget to launchpad in ubotwo
<ikonia> been a long time scince elbuntu gave me a cookie :(
<LjL> Seveas: hah. last time i had tried "config search bug", there were 10 lines of stuff, and as i typed @more a bit too quickly... guess what :)
<LjL> (that was on ubotwo, mind)
<Seveas> @config list plugins.bugtracker
<ubotu> #bugReporter, #bugSnarfer, #repeatdelay, #replyNoBugtracker, #showassignee, #snarfTarget, @bugtrackers, imap_password, imap_server, imap_ssl, imap_user, public, replyWhenNotFound, and reportercache
<LjL> Seveas: ah, i didn't know that worked if you prefixed plugins...
<Pici> You dont need the supybot.
<Pici> er "supybot." in front of everything.
<Pici> Anyway, whats with this xserver update breaking java apps that seems to be happening?
<Seveas> good
<Seveas> java sucks
<LjL> Pici: i know, but i never realized there was a "plugins." prefix at all, somehow.
<elkbuntu> http://bash.org/?835030 <-- i'm laughing so much i'm nearly crying
<ikonia> Hmmm people starting to flood in with "xorg is broke after update"
<elkbuntu> hmm i wonder if envy got updated
<ikonia> envy isn't supplied by ubuntu so updates shouldn't be effected
<elkbuntu> if they install an envy-provided driver and the kernel doesnt know about the version yet -- it will be
<ikonia> doesn't look like it's "nvidia/ati" speicifc
<ikonia> just querying a few users
<Pici> ikonia: the java issues?
<ikonia> looks like the intel cards are effected too that suggests it's the latest driver updates from xorg packages
<ikonia> Pici: looks like it's more than that too
<ikonia> just java
<ikonia> just trying to work out
<ikonia> I've got an intel card, I'll download hte updates now see what breaks
<elkbuntu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/184018
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 184018 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "no terminal/console screens with new proposed xserver-xorg-video-intel 9.1" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<elkbuntu> ikonia, ^^ is that it?
<ikonia> reading
<Pici> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/183969 too
 * Hobbsee sighs
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 183969 in xorg-server "xserver-xorg-core update breaks java apps" [Critical,Confirmed]
<Hobbsee> dapper?
<ikonia> maybe, it could cause the symptoms
<ikonia> testing now, just downloaded
<ikonia> Pici: thanks
<Hobbsee> ikonia: which release?
<ikonia> gutsy apprantly
<ikonia> updating now to test
<Hobbsee> oh dear, ti's dapper--> gutsy
<jussi01> LjL: do we really need the "type bug #number" stuff in #kubuntu-kde4 topic?
<LjL> jussi01: well, we needed it when it was ubotwo doing it, since one had to type "lp bug #"... now it's just the usual command, up to you
<ikonia> whats a good java app
<ikonia> something generic to test with
<Pici> ikonia: hah
<ikonia> bad choice of words ;)
<jussi01> LjL: in keeping with the rest of the channels and in the interest of shorter topics... let get rid...
<ikonia> can't think of a generic everyday java app
<jussi01> ikonia: azureus?
<ikonia> tt_: fine
<ikonia> oops
<Pici> ikonia: amule
<ikonia> fine
<ikonia> thanks
<LjL> amule is not java
<ikonia> download azureus now
<jussi01> LjL: :)
<Pici> LjL: Hrm, I guess I'm seeing things then.
<Pici> I thought I saw it on `apt-cache rdepends sun-java6-jre`, but its no there now :o
<jussi01> sigh.... Richard_Balls?
<elkbuntu> oh, not him...
<jussi01> #k ...
<elkbuntu> jussi01, he's a regular linuxchix troll
<elkbuntu> he will maintain to the death that it's his real name
<elkbuntu> and he may post nsfw links
<ikonia> ooh this is very interesting
<jussi01> elkbuntu: sigh... ok, Ill keep an eye out
<Tm_T> meh
<jussi01> Tm_T: ?
<elkbuntu> ikonia?
<ikonia> elkbuntu: sorry, just looking at this java issue
<elkbuntu> ikonia, yeah, i was wondering what was interesting
<ikonia> give me a minute and i'll explain - just let me run this quick check
<ikonia> I wish I had an nvidia/ati box to hand to verify
<Tm_T> jussi01: just my "hello" ;)
<elkbuntu> jussi01, did you request a nick change?
<jussi01> elkbuntu: no, just watching right now.
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: hi to you too :)
<elkbuntu> Tm_T, meh :Þ
<Tm_T> meh!
<Pici> mwah.
<jussi01> alright im off for a while... you lot can watch mr balls...
<ikonia> at least all the jvm's respond the same
<ikonia> Hmmm someone left a -maloc on the xorg repackage ?
<ikonia> malloc even
<LjL> ikonia: hm, say what? i'm upgrading right now, should i expect my RAM chips to explode now? =)
<ikonia> ha ha
<ikonia> LjL: try launching x-java apps after your xorg upgrade
<ikonia> just testing non-X ones
<ikonia> which should work fine
<LjL> ah well i use no java apps thankfully
<ikonia> I only installed some to test
<jdong> LjL, ikonia bug 183969
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 183969 in xorg-server "xserver-xorg-core update breaks java apps" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183969
<jdong> probably time to make a factoid about it
<jdong> if people haven't started whining already ;-)
<Pricey> is that hardy?
<Pici> everything.
<jdong> Pricey: security update
<Pricey> lovely
<jdong> Pricey: though I cheer on the disablement of java ;-)
<LjL> security comes at a price as we all know
<jdong> yeah they seem to be on the job in -devel
<jdong> I wouldn't apply the update
<jdong> :)
<Pici> Do we have a fix/workaround?
<LjL> too late for me, i wasn't listening
<jdong> Pici: right now, no, stay put.
<jpatrick> "< tjaalton> since disabling the extension is a workaround"
<jdong> Pici: that's always the advice for broken updates
 * Pici is watching in -devel
<jdong> Pici: don't instruct users or allow users to instruct each other to try various ways to roll back updates, etc...
<Pici> jdong: I never do.
<jdong> Pici: never accused you of doing so
<LjL> apt really should have a way to though
<Pici> The bugs have been flying in for a while now, its too bad its taken this long for it to be really noticed.
<jdong> LjL: yes, but downgrades aren't officially supported in any manner
<jdong> LjL: there's no guarantee that the prerm/postinst going the down way was ever debugged to work :)
<LjL> jdong: that's because apt has no sane way of doing them. all i'm saying is, it should
<jdong> LjL: I totally agree, it should
<jdong> LjL: APT needs a way to go down releases, our packages need also to be tested against such a feature :)
<LjL> i still fantasize about versioning filesystems used for something different than showing a Nautilus with a time bar
<Hobbsee> LjL: apt does have a way of downgrading.
<LjL> Hobbsee: note "sane"
<Hobbsee> it's sane enough
<Hobbsee> in fact, it should be fine as long as there's not mroe stuff piled on top
<Hobbsee> which also needs reverting
<LjL> which is the main use case of APT, isn't it?
<Hobbsee> what, downgrading?
<LjL> Hobbsee: no, dealing with "stuff piled on top" (dependencies)
<Hobbsee> oh, sure, yes.
<Hobbsee> LjL: it's more the problem that you have to make sure everything goes down in the right order - including essential packages
<Hobbsee> where not everything explicitly depends on everything else
 * Pici tries to think of a good way to word the topic for this issue
<Pici> "X.org update may break java, stay tuned for a fix"?
<LjL> did anybody ask yet?
<Pici> Yes.
<LjL> i grep for java in #ubuntu, i find nothing (given my limited backscroll length)
<Pici> I got a bunch of people asking about eclipse in my backlog.
<LjL> ah
<Pici> "The faulty xserver-xorg-core packages have been disabled on security.u.c. We are in the process of reverting the change and providing updated packages."
<Jack_Sparrow> LjL: Can you lend me a hand on fxrabbit for a sec
<Jack_Sparrow> or anyone actually, just want someone to double check me
<ikonia> LjL: been a busy bit with the java stuff
<ikonia> Pici: eclipse, vlc, few azeures few have asked
<LjL> ikonia: vlc?
<Pici> LjL: I think the bug affected wx as well.
<ikonia> LjL: yes vlc has appeared with the same errors
<LjL> ouch. now *that* worries me
<ikonia> I'm trying to work through the updates now to see what's changed, just slow !
<Pici> ikonia: They disabled the patch that causes the bug.  Its not a real 'fix'
<ikonia> oooh
<ikonia> Pici: is something going to be pushed out quickly
<ikonia> (I've not gone through the bug in detail)
<Pici> ikonia: From the bug "The faulty xserver-xorg-core packages have been disabled on security.u.c. We are in the process of reverting the change and providing updated packages."
<ikonia> bug report I mean
<ikonia> ahhh
<ikonia> magic
<Pici> I'm just listening in #ubuntu-devel
<ikonia> good call
<LjL> !xbug is <reply> The latest security updates unfortunately broke Java and wxWidgets applications. See https://launchpad.net/bugs/183969 for more information. An application may be affected if « apt-cache depends $(apt-cache pkgnames vlc) | grep "java\|libwx" » shows any output.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 183969 in xorg-server "xserver-xorg-core update breaks java apps" [Critical,In progress]
<LjL> !javabug is <alias> xbug
<ubotu> Factoid 'xbug' does not exist
<LjL> hmmmm
<LjL> !wxbvug is <alias> xbug
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<LjL> !wxbug is <alias> xbug
<LjL> people are getting a 403 forbidden from the xserver-xorg-core package in security...
<LjL> have they finally decided to actually withhold packages when they find they're broken? :)
<Pici> Yes.
<LjL> ah, good news.
<stdin> hmm, K44ALL_Marphine in #kubuntu seems an interesting character
<Pici> LjL: The whole repo isnt broken, just that package.
<LjL> Pici, no need to nitpick... i've already hit max topic length once today
<LjL> !no xbug is <reply> The latest security updates unfortunately broke Java and wxWidgets applications. See https://launchpad.net/bugs/183969 for more information. An application may be affected if « apt-cache depends $(apt-cache pkgnames vlc) | grep "java\|libwx" » shows any output. The X.org package causing the problem has been pulled from the repositories, that's why you get a "403 Forbidden" error.
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 183969 in xorg-server "xserver-xorg-core update breaks java apps" [Critical,In progress]
<Mez> Amaranth, you pung me earlier
<LjL> hello Co__, how can i help you?
<Pici> Why are we still banforwarding that address here?
<Amaranth> Mez: pm?
<jpatrick> Pici: which?
<LjL> Crysis, how can we help you?
<Pici> jpatrick: Co__
<jpatrick> Pici: no idea on that one..
<LjL> Crysis podemos ayudarte?
<Mez> Amaranth, you want to pm me ?
<Mez> or asking if it's in the afternoon ?
<Crysis> hola
<Crysis> no, por el momento no, gracias
<jpatrick> ...
<Pici> ...
<LjL> Crysis: en ese caso, vuelve cuando necesita ayuda por fav.
<Crysis> :'(
<Crysis> no puedo quedarme?
<LjL> !idle | Crysis
<ubotu> Crysis: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<jpatrick> Crysis: /topic
<LjL> Crysis: eso dice que preferimos que aqui sean solamente personas que necesitan ayuda con los canales.
<Crysis> pero no molestare, aun asi me tengo que ir?
<jpatrick> si, es asi este canal
<Crysis> :'(
<Crysis> ok
<Crysis> pero no hablen mal de mi
<Crysis> bye
<Crysis> cuidense
<Crysis> take care all
<LjL> Crysis: sí por que queremos saber que si uno esta aqui es por que necesita ayuda. cuando miramos a los usuarios de este canal, queremos tener una vision inmediata.
<jpatrick> got plenty of places to talk bad
<LjL> you don't give us reason to talk bad about you, and we don't. you do, and we do. i don't understand how it can be such a complicated concept to grasp.
<LjL> jpatrick: well, no, i've joined them all ;)
<jpatrick> LjL: /msg, muhahahaa
<ikonia> nice translation
<Pici> My latin is failing me in translating some of that.
<jussi01> hmmmm,what does cat /dev/hda | tar -xj - > /dev/null
<jussi01> do?
<jussi01> (it was mentioned in #k)
<LjL> Pici: cum trollus operatores disturbat, operatores eventualiter upsetti becomunt.
<no0tic> jussi01, nothing
<ardchoille> jussi01: nothing
<Pici> jpatrick: nothing, it just uses up cpu cycles.
<Pici> LjL: hehe.
<jussi01> no0tic: ok, all good then, just checking as when i dont recognise a command...
<no0tic> LjL, "upsetti" :)
<Pici> Close enough ;)
<LjL> no0tic: well, it races with becomunt really
<LjL> but the everyday-latin version would be, ne operatores offpisseas
<no0tic> lol
<ardchoille> Well, I guess he told me
<ardchoille> * intelikey* ardchoille i'll do no such a damnd thing.   and you don't need to kick me out,  i can find the door myself.
<jpatrick> ardchoille: ah well
<jussi01> wth??
<ubotu> In ubotu, suzachild said: my english is very bad
<jpatrick> jussi01: maybe it was the first time, he was on irc
<jussi01> jpatrick: it was the second time he had done exactly that...
<Tm_T> jussi01: ?
<jussi01> Tm_T: oops... its getting late...
<jussi01> Tm_T: muza had done the same thing about 5 mins earlier, got confused between maro and muza...
<jussi01> jpatrick: Im going... cant get anything right tonite
<jussi01> :(
<jpatrick> jussi01: :( don't worry, tomorrow will be a better day :)
<jussi01> jpatrick:  hopefully...
<Seeker`> does anyone know when the repos went bad
<Pici> This morning.
<Pici> !xbug
<ubotu> The latest security updates unfortunately broke Java and wxWidgets applications. See https://launchpad.net/bugs/183969 for more information. The X.org package causing the problem has been pulled from the repositories, which is why you currently get a "403 Forbidden" error.
<Seeker`> roughly what time?
<Pici> About 10:30 EST
<Seeker`> Pici: So about 3pm UTC?
<Pici> Seeker`: thereabouts
<Seeker`> ah, cool. I was on campus then, so I didn't get any b0rked updates :D
<nalioth> repos went bad?  somebody give 'em the cheap whiskey?
<Pici> Past their 'sell-by dates'
<Daviey> the repo's have always been bad, we are the dark side
<TheSheep> Daviey: where is the light purple one?
<Daviey> ------->
<Daviey> It's Hobbsee
 * TheSheep sets out on a journey
 * TheSheep changes his mind
<Daviey> no do, go
<TheSheep> bbbut, but...
 * TheSheep bursts into tears
<Pici> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<Daviey> ompaul: o/
<ompaul> Daviey, lo'
<ompaul> Seveas, pong
<Seveas> ompaul, ?
<ompaul> pm incoming
<Daviey> That ompaul, he's such a chatter box
<Seveas> yeah
<Seveas> amazing
<ikonia> !jding
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jding - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> :(
<ikonia> ompaul rules
<jussi01> !-rt
<ubotu> rt has no aliases - added by Tm_T on 2007-12-18 11:26:52
<PriceChild> Its a gary
<Gary> eeek
 * Gary nibbles PriceChild 
 * PriceChild pats Gary
<PriceChild> Hey stefg, how can I help?
<stefg> PriceChild: sorry... a leftover from an old auto-login script. didn't join manually
<assilva>  meu gnomao tigrao; http://img169.imageshack.us/my.php?image=capturadatelamg2.png
<assilva> o poder do gnome
<assilva> jpatrick, ola
<assilva> jpatrick, look my walpaper
<PriceChild> assilva, this isn't an offtopic channel
<assilva> PriceChild, ??
<ompaul> assilva, this is the ubutu ops channel
<ompaul> is there anything else we can help you with?
<assilva> ompaul, dont was beautiful my scren?
<nalioth> Esta es la oficina para los operadores
<assilva> nalioth, valeu bambi
<mneptok> tenha por favor cuidado da porta revolvendo
<nalioth> mneptok: کانال رسمی گپ و گفتگوی کاربران ایرانی و فارسی زبان اوبونتو است
<Gary> awwww pretty
<crdlb> gah
<crdlb> < ~c0ldfusi0n> It's not hard. All i want is a tar.gz file containing the file I tell tar to gzip and not a directory  structure.
<mneptok> ዌብ ምስሎች የውይይት መድረኮች ማውጫ · ከፍተው ይግቡ. አማርኛ. የረቀቀ ፍለጋ · ምርጫዎች · የቋንቋ መገልገያዎች
 * crdlb wonders why he's asking if it's not hard
<Daviey> Somebody has been set to kickforward here:
<Daviey> 22:05:06 -!- port7 [n=mark@80-68-82-92.no-reverse-dns-set.bytemark.co.uk] has  quit ["I am going for a piss"]
<Daviey> (just for your info)
<ompaul> remove forward Daviey we don't kick ;-)
<ompaul> ban forwarded to be honest they removed themselves
<Daviey> erm, yeah - no kicking
<LjL> crdlb: yeah me too, horrible attitude
<ompaul> popey, ^^ see Daviey's comment
<Daviey> popey smells
 * ompaul considers replacing Daviey with a small shell script :)
<Daviey> ahh, but can sh make a cuppa?
 * jussi01 hasnt seen any of these cuppas... replace him!
<ompaul> jussi01, :)
<Daviey> jussi01: everyone else had one.. just not you - i don't like you  :D
 * jussi01 curls up in the corner and sulks...
<PriceChild> What's up jussi01? :/
<jussi01> PriceChild: Daviey doesnt like me...
<PriceChild> jussi01, maybe its because of the.... you know.... smell
<jussi01> PriceChild: sorry... thats just you...
<PriceChild> :P
<ompaul> PriceChild, you are being subjective - you must be trolled for that :)
<Seveas> speaking of trolls
<Seveas> the Mess plugin is on again in ubotu
 * ompaul wonders 
<ompaul> no I am not going to tell them
<Seveas> they know
<jussi01> @t
<jussi01> no t?
<Seveas> not in here
<jussi01> ahh
<jussi01> ok
<Seveas> -bots and -offtopic
<LjL> DOOM
<Daviey> jussi01: tell tell tit
<Seveas> LjL, original or 3?
<LjL> !info supybot
<ubotu> supybot: robust and user friendly Python IRC bot. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.83.2-2 (gutsy), package size 488 kB, installed size 2948 kB
<LjL> Seveas: 0.83.2-2
 * jpatrick wonders wth assilva was on about
<LjL> dunno, not first time he joins here i think
<LjL> <LjL> !paste > eek <DRebellion> LjL: i believe floodbot1 already gave the pastebin link <LjL> DRebellion: yes it did, i'm sorry.
 * jussi01 pokes Daviey in the ribs... am not!
<LjL> scolded for spamming what my own bot already gave
<LjL> i should retire
<jussi01> LjL: I understand... Im having one of those nights...
<jpatrick> LjL: danroj back in #-es
<LjL> jpatrick: changed host, or unbanned?
<jpatrick> LjL: changed nick
<LjL> jpatrick: he was banned by *nick*?
<jpatrick> LjL: I was lazy at the time
<LjL> meh
<LjL> well now let him stay until he actually does something bad
<LjL> or crysis & friends will yell at you if you reban now
<LjL> i suspect
<LjL> hello th0r, can we help you?
<th0r> yeah, I would like to discuss something with you guys for a minute
<th0r> I think you should consider disabling that bot...a lot of the people coming into #ubuntu are newbies (I know...bad word) and feeding them a link to a howto is like sending them directions in greek
<th0r> ok...no comments...will stick to suse...sorry I took up your time
<Seveas> hehe
<Seveas> no patience
<LjL> eh, really
<LjL> although the answer would have been pretty obvious
<PriceChild> i think his patience is indicative of why he doesn't like ubotu's links
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, MenZa said: !ming is <reply> mong [in -offtopic. ubotu doesn't like suggestions in the form !command-#channel D:]
<LjL> !bing is <reply> ban
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<jpatrick> LjL: 17:34 < Crysis> pipehh: #puertos-ubuntu
<LjL> ohno
<jpatrick> this guy won't stop
<jpatrick>  /abk Crysis ?
<LjL> that channel doesn't exist though
<LjL> bah, i think he was kidding
<LjL> in a weird sort of way
<jpatrick> or, since he's /join-ed #-irc poking fun at us
<LjL> or he was called there by danroj
<jpatrick> ah well
<LjL> !no xbug is <reply> A bug has recently caused an X.org package to break. It is fixed now, just update your packages list from Synaptic/Adept or « sudo apt-get update »
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
#ubuntu-ops 2008-01-19
<Crysis> hola
<Crysis> queria saber si hay un OP aqui de #ubuntu-es
<Crysis> ???
<LjL> Crysis, hay jpatrick, erusul y effie_jayx en #ubuntu-irc, sino creo que se dorman
<LjL> FYI: Michoacano came in #ubuntu claiming that someone from #ubuntu-es gave him the "sudo rm -rf /"
<LjL> then, he joined #ubuntu-es claiming that someone from #ubuntu did that
<LjL> then, he spammed ##linux claiming that someone from #ubuntu did that
<LjL> seveas: ping
<Seveas> pong
<tomaw> see above
<LjL> Seveas: you are on the -es access list, do you think you could do something about michoacano?
<LjL> eh
<Seveas> hmm
<tomaw> Seveas: it may be useful to add staff to the access list also
 * LjL is not sure what he's supposed to do this time
<Seveas> I didn't know I had access there :)
<LjL> tomaw: as our recommendations say.
<LjL> the channel owner is a bit lazy apparently
<Seveas> /msg chanserv op #ubuntu-es ljl
<Seveas> that worked?
<LjL> no
<Seveas> darn
<LjL> you're 29 seveas
<LjL> not age
<LjL> anyway, that channel really needs something to be done about
<tomaw> channel security is on
<tomaw> you can't op people not on the access list
<Seveas> since I have 29, I can fix that :)
<tomaw> true
<LjL> Seveas, i'm not sure how pelicano would take it if you mess with channel settings though...
<Seveas> if he notices :)
<ardchoille> hehe, sneaky
<LjL> anyway, i'm not sure whether jpatrick is in disagreement with other -es ops, or is just afraid of banning
<LjL> i think i'll ask for access at the next chance
<LjL> #ubuntu can be quieter than -es, really... it's not good
<tomaw> hehe
<LjL> Crysis, tiempo de irse... ;)
<Crysis> irse??
<Crysis> donde??
<LjL> Crysis: fuera de este canal ;)
<Crysis> y porque??
<LjL> recuerdas?
<Crysis> pero quiero hablar con los OPS de ubuntu-es
<Crysis> yo estoy ayudando
<LjL> Crysis, ellos son en #ubuntu-irc. cuando no se dormen
<Crysis> y me sacan
<LjL> [17:59] <LjL> !idle | Crysis
<LjL> [17:59] <ubotu> Crysis: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<LjL> [17:59] <jpatrick> Crysis: /topic
<LjL> [17:59] <LjL> Crysis: eso dice que preferimos que aqui sean solamente personas que necesitan ayuda con los canales.
<Crysis> pues por eso LjL
<Crysis> si llega alguien mas ahi
<Crysis> yo les aviso
<Crysis> :P
<Crysis> despues hablan mal de mi
<Crysis> y me quieren sacar
<Crysis> por eso quiero ayudarles
<LjL> Crysis, LOS OPERADORES DE #UBUNTU-ES NO ESTAN AQUI
<LjL> estan en #ubuntu-es o a vecez en #ubuntu-irc
<ardchoille> LjL: Crysis knows this channel isn't for idlers, he/she has been told in the past, clearly isn't going to comply
<LjL> este canal es para los operadores de #ubuntu
<Crysis> eres OP de #ubuntu LjL???
<LjL> ardchoille, we need patience with this one. at least until i get access in -es.
<LjL> Crysis, eso no importa...
<Crysis> mmm...
<Crysis> me hubieras dicho desde el principio que el estaba mintiendo
<Crysis> si realmente es un hacker
<Crysis> me buscara
<LjL> Crysis, ultimo aviso. por favor. si quieres hablar con los ops de #ubuntu-es, hablales en #ubuntu-es o #ubuntu-irc
<Crysis> ¬_¬
<Crysis> esta bien pues
<ardchoille> LjL: As you wish :)
<Crysis> pero despues no digan que no ayudo
<Crysis> salu
<Crysis> bye
<LjL> saludos
<Crysis> cuidense gente
<LjL> there's a frigging reason i made #ubuntu-irc
<PriceChild> Hey soldats, how can I help?
<LjL> by sounding like a broken record
<soldats> i would like you guys to keep an eye on "penol" he was in #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic he dropped the "F" bomb 3 times and i told him to stop "or else" and he continued to do it. says hes from norway so he may not know CoC.
<Seveas> thanks
<LjL> will watch
<soldats> k :)
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Mez> * Received a malformed DCC request from lololz.
<Dave2> I noticed :P
 * Dave2 K-lines
<PriceChild> LjL, I guess that didn't go well? :/
<Mez> ty Dave2
<LjL> i guess so
<Mez> why? it did what it should have done other than deop
<PriceChild> Mez, it removed nearly all those bans
<Mez> ah, ok - didn't notice that
<Mez> LjL, I presume it does some checking or somethign /
<LjL> Mez, no, it should remove them after two weeks
<Mez> ah.
<Mez> Time Travelling Bots
<LjL> but apparently it believed the timespace continuum suddenly moved two weeks ahead
<LjL> yeah
<nixternal> man, you all havin' some fun in #ubuntu tonight or what?
<LjL> isset() will return FALSE if testing a variable that has been set to NULL.
<LjL> but of course. crap.
<nixternal> hehe
<Mez> LjL, depends on the language
<LjL> it's a frigging contradiction in terms
<LjL> if i ask if it "is SET", and i have SET it to null, it means it's SET
<Mez> LjL, however, some define "null" as a non-set thing. Dependant on language.
<Mez> Javascript for example has no unset method
<Mez> so you have to set it to null
<Mez> Visual Basic also..
<Mez> PHP however, doesnt, but if you do $x = 0; then empty($x) is true
<LjL> Mez, this is php.
<Seeker`> @btlogin
<Seeker`> Hmm, site isn't responding
<PriceChild> patience
<Psynaut> Can someone please test me
<LjL> Psynaut: did the automatic test not work?
<Psynaut> LjL sec gonna relog
<PriceChild> for crying out loud
<PriceChild> he didn't say a thing
<LjL> PriceChild: i know.
<Psynaut> yeah still not working
<PriceChild> LjL, you're not +o, you can't see?
<LjL> Psynaut, i suggest that you actually read the instructions that are given to you.
<LjL> PriceChild: i'm pretty sure i would have seen the bot replying to him.
<PriceChild> LjL, typo?
<LjL> PriceChild: can't exclude that. still...
<Psynaut> I did I changed my ports to 8001 on ubuntuservers nad freenode
<PriceChild> LjL, I saw a few people including your funky unicode
<PriceChild> Psynaut, read the rest
<LjL> Psynaut: and did you type what the topic, which you read, told you to type?
<Psynaut> I just upgraded my router's firmware the other day
<LjL> you know, it's a channel called #ubuntu-read-topic
<LjL> perhaps you're supposed to read the topic
<Psynaut> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<Psynaut> I went here
<Psynaut> as the topic said
<LjL> Your router is affected by a bug. Please follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit to fix it, and then type « test me ». If the automatic test fails, join #ubuntu-ops and ask to be tested by operators
<LjL> which part of "and then type « test me »" escaped you? :)
 * PriceChild edits the wiki page
<Psynaut> been a long day
<Psynaut> tyring to get my damned microphone working for 12 hours
<LjL> Psynaut: please, join #ubuntu-read-topic and type that
<LjL> Psynaut: failed.
<Psynaut> argghhhh
<LjL> make really sure you're connected to 8001
<LjL> close and reopen your client
<LjL> Psynaut: you should be able to join #ubuntu now
<Psynaut> I am back init
<LjL> good
<LjL> thanks and enjoy
<Psynaut> aye thanks
<PriceChild> Grr powersurge knocked my router out.
<Seeker`> PriceChild: that sucks
<PriceChild> alarms going off outside
<Seeker`> is that a result of the surge?
<LjL> that's quite a power surge.
<PriceChild> I guess house alarms decided someone was tampering with them.
<Seeker`> yeah
<Seeker`> PriceChild: you have exams at the moment?
<PriceChild> Seeker`, no, finished last friday
<PriceChild> If I did I wouldn't be up so late.
<Seeker`> PriceChild: Fair enough. I've got one more on monday
<PriceChild> Seeker`, what're you doing up so late?! :)
<Seeker`> PriceChild: Because I have all weekend to learn stuff
<PriceChild> the man who says that....
<PriceChild> gets no sunday to play
<Seeker`> what?
<Seeker`> No, I'm having friday night off
<Seeker`> as I had an exam earlier
<Mez> LjL, you're using PHP?
<LjL> [03:32:25] <vocx> I don't think there was a valid reason to kick him. He had an attitude but he was not a troll.     Anyway, can you tell me what the job of these FloodBots is? I had not seen them before.
<LjL> this is about misslecommander. so perhaps i'll invite him here.
<LjL> although i do think he's a troll and attempted to ban evade [a ban that was not there]
<LjL> Mez: sigh... why's everybody so astonished. yes.
<Mez> LjL, no - er... you're using the constant NULL ?
<LjL> Mez: i was
<misslecommander> i dont know what i did
<misslecommander> i was trying to help someone and he was looking for trouble. how do i ignore people ?
<Mez> LjL, either use \0 (null byte)
<Mez> or use your check
<LjL> misslecommander, why do you have another nickname joined?
<Mez> to check is_null aswell
<misslecommander> what you mean?
<LjL> misslecommander, misslecommander_
<misslecommander> i am using pidgin, it may have done that
<LjL> Mez, i can use anything really
<misslecommander> i was trying help help someone get a list back so i opened pidgin
<LjL> Mez: i just thought NULL would be the most elegant thing do use. foolish.
<misslecommander> it has some option to choose names like that
<Mez> LjL, null is annoying
<LjL> misslecommander, please don't lie to me. i kicked you, and shortly after you rejoined with the other nickname.
<LjL> what can i think except that you were trying to evade a ban that you thought was placed on you?
<misslecommander> i truly dont know, i am very new to not only ,inux but irc
<misslecommander> pidgin,  i dont know hw to stop it from auto log
<LjL> misslecommander: then if you're new to linux and irc, perhaps you should not attack people but try to understand how things work here.
<misslecommander> thats why i went to xchat
<Mez> but you can check for null with ===NULL#
<Mez> if (!isset($var) AND $var !== NULL)
<misslecommander> not sure i am getting this, i am here to gather information, not start trouble
<LjL> Mez: i don't need to. NULL was really just a placeholder, i can set the variable to something else
<LjL> !lol | misslecommander
<ubotu> misslecommander: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<misslecommander> and i try to help anyone i can, which is why i am using pigdin, in which i dont like because of the auto log
<LjL> misslecommander: this trigger says to not use "lol".
<LjL> ok, you did it just once.
<LjL> did it warrant attacking the person who gave it to you?
<misslecommander> i wasnt aware
<LjL> you wasn't aware?
<LjL> weren't, even
<misslecommander> of the lol
<LjL> you're not aware of the things you say?
<misslecommander> i wasnt aware lol wasnt allowed nor that i said it
<misslecommander> i had changed clients part way through o i could scroll up
<misslecommander> i was in the process of helping someone
<LjL> well, you did say it. and it is "allowed"... just annoying. but you definitely shouldn't attack someone who's legitimately giving bot factoids to you
<LjL> also, what made me kick you eventually was this
<misslecommander> i agree
<LjL> [03:26:23] <RyanPrior> misslecommander: Scroll up and read your comments. I don't mean to push the issue, and I'm not a channel mod and I'm not threating anything against you. Just reminding you that posts like "oh lol" don't add much to the room. Please don't take offense. :-)
<LjL> the guy toned it down.
<LjL> you could have said, ok
<misslecommander> may i ask a question ?
<LjL> but no you went on attacking: [03:29:14] <misslecommander> RyanPrior: you are just looking for trouble, and maybe you dont know, but pm's are diabled. so get a life
<LjL> yes, sure
<misslecommander> you do have rules, some of which i dont know. why is lol not allowed, yet :) is ? maybe dumb question but arent they the same ?
<misslecommander> i agree i didnt have to say what i said, i dont deny
<LjL> misslecommander, but i told you, "lol" is allowed. it's just that it's much better to actually state full questions and answers, than to use such interjections.
<LjL> !etiquette > misslecommander    (misslecommander, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> browse these
<misslecommander> ok, dont go please.
<LjL> misslecommander, i'm not going anywhere. please give the guidelines a good read, as well as the other bot triggers i've given you, and then tell me if you have any doubts left
<RyanPrior> What's with the change to Ubotu? He now spams the channel with 2 lines when you use | somebody's name?
<LjL> hm?
<RyanPrior> !ubuntu | LjL
<ubotu> LjL: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<LjL> RyanPrior: no
<RyanPrior> Hmm, doesn't do it now. It happened just a second ago though.
<LjL> RyanPrior: [03:45:51] <Elevator_Hazard> !wine
<LjL> it's because this guy had called it first
<ardchoille> RyanPrior: It does it with the !flash trigger
<LjL> RyanPrior: type !wine now
<RyanPrior> Oh, so when two people call it, he says "see above"?
<RyanPrior> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<RyanPrior> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<LjL> !wine | RyanPrior
<ubotu> RyanPrior: please see above
<RyanPrior> Ah, got it.
<RyanPrior> That's not so bad.
<ardchoille> Very nice way of handling factoids, that
<LjL> it was actually done to *decrease* the spam ;)
<RyanPrior> Yeah. I thought it was changed to post the factoid, then tell the person after the | to see above.
<LjL> no, fortunately that's not the case :)
<misslecommander> LjL: as far as misslecommander, misslecommander_ thats pidgin, i dont like to use it, it auto-logs or something, so i switched to xchat, which i like. i meant nothing or was trying nothing.
<LjL> misslecommander: ok
<misslecommander> i go to @ubuntu for imformation as there is alot of good info in there.
<misslecommander> if you grant me permission, i would like to be able to go back in there, please.
<misslecommander> whats going to happen is. my xchat is set to auto join that channel, so when i use it, i know it will try to join that channel
<misslecommander> i dont want to get in trouble for that
<PriceChild> disk activity is through the roof and little memory left, going down for a fsck and will brb :)
<LjL> misslecommander, if you understand the guidelines and do your best to behave according to them, i'll let you back in, yes.
<misslecommander> thank you, i am sorry
<LjL> misslecommander: nevermind. just understand that #ubuntu is a busy channel and we like neither quarrels between people nor noise of other kinds, since the questions already make up for a fair bit of traffic
<misslecommander> is there a timeoout perdiod, from when i leave this client, to use another, it will reject my name ?
<LjL> !ghost
<ubotu> On IRC, if you own a nick that is currently being used, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv GHOST <username> <password>
<LjL> if that's what you mean
<misslecommander> so that will log me off this client ?
<misslecommander> re reading it, i think i get it. thank you for allowing me back in.
<LjL> misslecommander: uhm, no, because you're not identified
<LjL> !register | misslecommander
<ubotu> misslecommander: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<LjL> misslecommander: this time, you'll just have to wait. if you register, you will be able to kill "ghost" connections
<misslecommander> yes i see, now. i see the chanserv messages something like that
<jdh6403> hello
<jdh6403> apparently  i need tested
<jdh6403> ops test me pls
<jdh6403> hello?
<jdh6403> hey PriceChild
<jdh6403> i need tested according to this dcc exploit
<jdh6403> i changed the ports for freenode and ubuntu to 8001
<jdh6403> i did the auto test and it said i need to come here to have a op test me
<elkbuntu> seems you pass
<jdh6403> ty sir
<jdh6403> i got it
<PriceChild> Hmm seems like lappy is still alive, *reviews logs*
<LjL> uh
<LjL> but he wasn't banned from #u
<brad23> does ubuntu 7.10 support dual core cpu's and use both cores to make it faster? or will it only use 1 of my 2 cores?
<Pici> brad23: This isnt a support channel.  Please change your ident and you can rejoin #ubuntu.
<Alyxander> hello?
<PriceChild> Alyxander, Hi? How can I help?
<Alyxander> I fixed the dcc bug by changing the port to 8001 and I still cannot join #ubuntu
<Pici> brad23: preferably to something less... colorful.
<PriceChild> Alyxander, go back to #ubuntu-read-topic and read the topic.
<Alyxander> I did
<PriceChild> Alyxander, ok...
<PriceChild> Alyxander, go back to #ubuntu-read-topic, read the topic and do what it suggests.
<Alyxander> I did
<PriceChild> You didn't.
<PriceChild> Now you have :)
<Alyxander> its fixed now thanks
 * Pici facepalms
<Pici> Second person who cant seem to follow directions in -offtopic
<ardchoille> How do I do a ban forward with auto_bleh?
<ardchoille> Would it be:  /ab *!*@host!#channel ?
<crdlb> you'd need to op manually and /mode +b
<crdlb> iirc autobleh isn't smart enough to say "hey this isn't a valid nick, perhaps it's a banmask"
<ardchoille> crdlb: Ok, no problem. Will perform those manually. Thankyou :)
<nalioth> ardchoille: autobleh is pretty simple.  there is an updated version more akin to chanserv.py in the works, from what i hear
<nalioth> ardchoille: irssi is made for scripting, anyway
<ardchoille> nalioth: Ah, ok. Yeah, perhaps I need to learn some perl
<nalioth> ardchoille: perl? i just make convoluted aliases  :P
<dbmoodb> i am sorry i will not do it again
<dbmoodb> - can i be unbanned now ?
<ardchoille> I banned profoX_ from #k, will unban when the problem is fixed
<ubotu> genii called the ops in #kubuntu (profoX_ flood in #kubuntu)
<ardchoille> handled
<nalioth> ardchoille: um, this is not the way to do it
<ardchoille> nalioth: Teach me how and I will do it, was just setting a ban due to users complaining
<nalioth> ardchoille: /mode #kubuntu +b profo*!?=wesley@*!##fix_your_connection   is the way to do it
<nalioth> ardchoille: any time folks are having connection problems, ##fix_your_connection is the place to banforward them to
<ardchoille> nalioth: Done. I didn't think "Excess Flood" was a connection type problem. Thanks for the advice :)
<crdlb> it's usually a bouncer gone crazy
<ardchoille> ok
<santium> Any human ops around to test me?
<elkbuntu> possibly
 * nalioth thought there were only human ops
<santium> Would you mind doing so if you can?
<elkbuntu> im trying to find the details of your ban first
<santium> I wasn't banned. I was told by a friend of mine to come here first due to a problem w/ my router.
<tritium> nalioth: well, Chanserv is ops in many channels
<santium> I have no clue what he's talking about. The automatic bot said to come here.
<elkbuntu> automatic bot?
<santium> In #ubuntu-read-topic .
<nalioth> tritium: when have you ever seen chanserv speaK?
<nalioth> elkbuntu: the floodbots have been upgraded
 * tritium never claimed such a thing
<nalioth> santium: i don't see a ban in #ubuntu
<elkbuntu> nalioth, string test him anyway?
<Jack_Sparrow> nalioth: How about testing him for the exploit
<nalioth> i did, elkbuntu.
<nalioth> i did, Jack_Sparrow
<santium> So I'm good?
<elkbuntu> santium, you're safe to enter #ubuntu
<santium> Ok. Thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> Didnt mean to interrupt..  Passing through
<elkbuntu> Jack_Sparrow, you're ok, he had us confused without you
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<C-Radian> Please test me, the bot in #ubuntu-read-topic doesn't work.
<nalioth> C-Radian: have you done as asked in the /topic there?
<C-Radian> Yes.
<nalioth> ok
<nalioth> what channel were you banned from/
<s|k__> hi
<nalioth> hi
<s|k`> can someone test me so I can get back into #ubuntu, I upgraded my router firmware
<s|k`> please
<s|k`> heh
<s|k`> I guess it didn't work?
<nalioth> nope
<s|k`> ok editing config
<s|k`> one sec
<s|k`> brb
<s|k> ok
<s|k> please test me again
<nalioth> test passed - ban removed.  you may return to #ubuntu now and thanks for putting up with us  :)
<s|k> thank you
<makers_mark> can someone test me please?
<danroj> hola alguien habla español?
<elkbuntu> hola danroj, como estas?
<danroj> hola
<danroj> gracias
<danroj> mira tengo una duda
<danroj> tengo este canal ##ubuntu-co-es
<danroj> y quiero que botijo o algun bot de ubuntu entre a este
<danroj> se puede?
<jbinder> I don't think my router has new firmware.
<elkbuntu> danroj, Ubuntu bots son solamente para los canales oficiales
<danroj> elkbuntu, ok
<elkbuntu> Cualquier otro tipo de problema?
<danroj> elkbuntu, existe algun bot que pueda meter a mi canal?
<elkbuntu> No proporciona uno, no
<danroj> elkbuntu, ok
<danroj> thanks
<jussi01> morning all
<jussi01> jbinder: did you need some help?
<jussi01> hmmm, mr Balls is back and has just joined #ubuntu
 * jussi01 sighs where is everyone?
<Hobbsee> lost
<jussi01> hehe
<threeseas> hello, I changed my server setting to include /8001 did the "test me" and it seemed to have done so and told me I can jion ubuntu again but that failed  so tried "test me" it a second time to be told by floodbot1 it can't test me
<threeseas> so I'm here
<threeseas> I seem to remember this issue before and had fixed it, but since then I've done a full new install of teh latest ubuntu.  Anyway, can someone test me to verifyu and then allow me to join #ubuntu?
<elkbuntu> one minute
<Helvasca> elkbuntu: can I be allowed to join #ubuntu aswell please
<elkbuntu> Helvasca, spamming is usually a 1 week ban
<Helvasca> I wasn't spamming, I was requesting some company
<elkbuntu> it's still spamming
<Helvasca> ok then
<Helvasca> Do you by any chance know what date the incident occured?
<elkbuntu> Helvasca, 16th
<Helvasca> elkbuntu: ok, thanks for that.
<threeseas> hmm still no access.
<elkbuntu> yes, because i dont know how to test for what you got hit by
<elkbuntu> ompaul, how does one test a dcc malformed packet?
<ompaul> ccc
<ompaul> elkbuntu, can you wait a moment for my brain to catch up please :)
<elkbuntu> eh?
<elkbuntu> sure
<ompaul> elkbuntu, please check pm
<ompaul> I think I am immune from stating it in this channel but I don't want to take that chance
<elkbuntu> right, you're clean... now i just need to find you in the list
<threeseas> thanks
<elkbuntu> threeseas, well, ban is lifted (sorry, got sidetracked) so you can join again. anything else you needed here?
<threeseas> No, nothing else, thanks for the help.
<Tm_T> :)
 * Tm_T hugs elkbuntu 
 * elkbuntu hugs Tm_T
<threeseas> whoa, guess I should leave you two alone
<elkbuntu> threeseas, we advise people not to hang around here. we occasionally get some nasty people here
<ikonia> ttt--- "any chess games I can play" this has been asked a few times and normally ends up in a spam flood
<ikonia> ttt--- in #ubuntu
<ikonia> keep an eye
<ikonia> this happend under 2 different nicks - but the same question/style
<ompaul> k
<Amaranth> LjL: Why did you send that moron to #ubuntu-offtopic instead of just booting him?
<LjL> Amaranth: because i saw no reason not to let him look for beta testers, as long as it wasn't in inappropriate channels?
<Seveas> LjL, err... people don't look for beta testers this way
<Seveas> spammers look for victims though
<Jack_Sparrow> Dont mean to interrupt.. but the guy that wrote reconstructor for remastering the ubuntu cd did just that..  I read his code, ran it and made several suggestions and worked with him for about a month on that project.  But that was a rare occurance..
<Jack_Sparrow> I must agree most are not who/what they say they are.
<elkbuntu> danroj, hola?
<danroj> elkbuntu, hola
<elkbuntu> funny that
<jpatrick> LjL: what happened?
<LjL> jpatrick: this time i have no idea
 * jpatrick looks at awaylog and thinks "woah... :("
<LjL> jpatrick: do a /whois on danroj as well
<LjL> jpatrick: i have no idea what he's talking about in -irc though
<jpatrick> LjL: I'm trying to look for the backlog from here
<elkbuntu> LjL, put it through google translate, but i suspect he's asking for a bot for an unofficial channel
<jpatrick> LjL: I'm not afraid of banning
<jpatrick> LjL: It's just I get bashed everytime I do it by someone
<elkbuntu> jpatrick, nobody is going to stand up for the ascii penis crew
<LjL> elkbuntu, nah he just said to jpatrick "me toco salr a tomarme unas muestras de sangre". but yeah, i know he's attempting to put some bot of his in ## and failing
<LjL> elkbuntu, i beg to differ
<LjL> jpatrick: you haven't talked to effie_jayx by the way?
<jpatrick> LjL: no, I just god back from Barcelona
<jpatrick> got*
<elkbuntu> LjL, he said somethign about blood samples
<jpatrick> I detach my screen and everything's gone to pot
<LjL> jpatrick, let me talk bluntly. #ubuntu-es really is a mess. crysis, danroj and friends are just the obvious result of bad channel management. you need to stop being scared of banning, and if other ops disagree, you need to talk together and decide.
<LjL> my opinion is that the channel needs to be very strict for some time. as strict as we are in #ubuntu, roughly.
<LjL> it can probably be relaxed later, but the only way to turn it from the total mess it is into a usable support channel is that in the short term, imho.
<jpatrick> LjL: danroj => banned big time
<LjL> it's not a matter of banning danroj really, it's a general issue.
<jpatrick> LjL: and, yes, #ubuntu-es is a mess
<jpatrick> I'm only chose to be op there, cos sometimes trolls hope over to #k-es afterwards
<LjL> jpatrick: i think the only active ops right now are you, effie, erusul and pelicano, is that correct?
<jpatrick> LjL: and Sapote I think
<jpatrick> only active op in #k-es is me
<LjL> jpatrick: well, i think effie is about as demoralized as you about the state of the channel. as for erusul, i don't know, but he's a good helper in #ubuntu
<LjL> about the other two, i don't really know
<jpatrick> LjL: but now that the guidelines are in #u-es' /topic, I'm going to be a lot more stcrcicter now
<LjL> however, i think this is one of those times (the first?) i'm thinking about proposing myself as an op
<jpatrick> then, ask pelicano when you see him
<LjL> yes.
<LjL> #ubuntu-es currently has 68 users
<LjL> #ubuntu-it currently has 78 users
<LjL> are there more spanish speakers around or italian speakers?
<LjL> if the former, then it would seem clear to me that the channel doesn't attract too many people.
<jpatrick> I do not know
<jpatrick> and if anyone asks for "botijo" it's on chanlimit as it is
<LjL> jpatrick: who owns it?
<jpatrick> me
<LjL> jpatrick: then ask staff to lift the limit on it
<jpatrick> LjL: I ask nal.oth, no answer
<LjL> jpatrick: he's away, he'll probably be back in a couple of hours
<jpatrick> I'll try in #freenode later
<ubotu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu (gambler)
<jpatrick> LjL: I've asked in #freenode
<LjL> Jack_Sparrow: i'm not sure getdeb is something i'd particularly recommend... the few packages i've tried from it broke quite badly
<LjL> jpatrick: was that you?
<jpatrick> LjL: yes
<Gary> jpatrick, it already has it set
<jpatrick> Gary: pardon?
<Gary> extended channel limit
<jpatrick> ah, I did not know
<jpatrick> Gary: does that mean that not all channels are shown in /whois?
<Gary> I only see ten
<LjL> jpatrick, it's possible perhaps that the bot joins channels before it's identified to services?
<LjL> jpatrick: you should probably use server password rather than nickserv password
<jpatrick> LjL: I'm using "supybot.networks.freenode.password:"
<LjL> should be right.
<jussi01> does anyone know where the current encylopedia file is for ubotu ?
<LjL> jussi01: ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org
<jussi01> LjL: thanks :)
<jpatrick> LjL: is it ok if I put botijo in #-irc?
<LjL> jpatrick: does it answer to "!"?
<jpatrick> LjL: @
<stdin> jpatrick: I used to put this as a cron job http://stdin.pastebin.com/m169716a9
<LjL> jpatrick: should be ok then (although ubotu also uses @, but not for factoids, so...)
<jpatrick> LjL: could be useful for the @ops trigger
<jpatrick> stdin: thanks :)
<LjL> cow_cri_tmn_ce_c, hi, can we help you?
<jussi01> Seveas: are you around? I have a quick bot question for you. (if you have time)
<jpatrick> Gary: what would I have to do to get the chanlimit relaxed for myself?
<LjL> jpatrick, favors to Gary
 * jussi01 wonders what that means...
<Gary> thats favours LjL :p
<jpatrick> hehe
<LjL> Gary: soury
<Gary> jpatrick, you are only in 16 channels
<jpatrick> Gary: - #k-offtopic, #k-kde4 and some others
<LjL> Gary: oh, and that's that's
<Gary> LjL, :-)
<Gary> jpatrick, you should be able to join a few more now :-)
<jpatrick> Gary: cheers
<ikonia> n
<ikonia> oops
 * jpatrick points LjL to -youth
<nalioth> -youth?
<jpatrick> nalioth: #ubuntu-youth
<LjL> jpatrick, i don't know. i don't find such topics are necessarily bad in there - they're mostly forbidden in -ot because we know they cause flamewars.
<jpatrick> LjL: funny how the channels active when it's boy/girl stuff
<LjL> heh
<ubotu> MilhousePunkRock called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<LjL> ompaul, i think the reason was rezalover
<ompaul> ahh
<PriceChild> He was talking about <rezalover>
<ompaul> I'll chat with im
<nalioth> jpatrick: yes, i know -term usually means #ubuntu-term
<nalioth> i was wondering why you alerted on it, jpatrick
<jpatrick> nalioth: just checking if it was approiate
<ompaul> PriceChild, did you/anyone get the other party?
<PriceChild> ompaul, he left
<ompaul> k
 * jussi01 cries...
<jpatrick> jussi01: give us a f****** break ???
<jussi01> jpatrick: ?
<jpatrick> jussi01: from #k
<jussi01> ahh... yeah
<jpatrick> !ohmy > thomas123
 * jussi01 tickles jpatrick ... stress less!
<Jack_Sparrow> It looks like our link for easysource is not valid....
<ompaul> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<ompaul> Seveas, ^^ any ideas?
<Seveas> I disabled it, it was becoming more and more obsolete and thus dangerous
<ompaul> !forget easysource
<ubotu> I'll forget that, ompaul
<ompaul> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
 * ompaul loves that one - and I don't do it often :
<ompaul> :)
<Daviey> Seveas: Fancy sharing the src for s-o-m?
<Seveas> Daviey, lp.net/ubuntu-nl-website
<Daviey> woot
<Seveas> Daviey, though I might bring it back tomorrow if I can find some time to update it
<Daviey> oh ok
<jussi01> Seveas: I have a small issue with my bot if you have time. after running update_apt it gives me this error: E: Archive directory /home/jussi/bot/aptdir/cache/archives/partial is missing.
<Seveas> well, make sure it's not missing then :)
<ubotu> Cpudan80 called the ops in #ubuntu (tdr1976)
<nalioth> jussi01: play with yourself
<nalioth> jussi01: er, "man touch"
<jussi01> nalioth: ?????
<Seveas> nalioth, ROFL
<jussi01> nalioth: lol, now i get it .. :P
<jussi01> Seveas: one more quick one, @load Encyclopedia is giving me: Error: No module named apt
<Seveas> apt-get install python-apt
<jussi01> ahh, thanks :)
<jussi01> Seveas: all working now! thanks alot!
<jussi01> Seveas: one more final question. do you know which plugin I can use to get the bot to post commit messages from launchpad bzr to the channel?
<Seveas> no
<jussi01> ok, thanks :)
<jpatrick> jussi01: RSS?
<jussi01> jpatrick: do you know where to find the rss plugin?  I cant seem to find it... I downloaded the plugins package from supybot, bot no help :(
<jpatrick> jussi01: really? it should be included by default..
<jussi01> yeah, I would have thought so too.
<Seveas> jussi01, @load RSS :)
<stdin> jussi01: it's in the supybot package: /usr/share/python-support/supybot/supybot/plugins/RSS/
<jussi01> stdin: ahh thanks..
<tekteen> please kick Kathy^ from #kubuntu
<jpatrick> tekteen: why?
<tekteen> she sent me Double Click Here --==-->>> irc://JB.MagixBox.Net
<tekteen> guessing a bot
<jpatrick> one moment please
<tekteen> ty
<jpatrick> tekteen: /remove-d
<tekteen> ?
<nalioth> ah, i wish you'd not have done that  :(
<jussi01> nalioth: what is the corrrect proceedure?
<nalioth> we kline them
<jpatrick> nalioth: sorry
<Seveas> nalioth, nothing stops you from k-lining anyway :)
<Seveas> jpatrick, no need to apologize, getting rid of spammers is good
<jpatrick> Seveas: but kline sounds good :)
<nalioth> Seveas: i have to personally catch the bot in the act
<Seveas> nalioth, leaving the bot/user in a channel to annoy others doesn't help there
<nalioth> Seveas: there are a number of people who'd love to just say "oh, seveas just spammed me with [something off topic]
<jpatrick> nalioth: it did it in private
<nalioth> Seveas: they were in many #ubuntu channels
<Seveas> nalioth, but spamming in pm
<nalioth> jpatrick: i know how they work  :)
<nalioth> so it makes sense to kline the one bot from _all_ the channels
<jpatrick> don't we all :)
<nalioth> jpatrick: lots of bots are programmed not to spam staff members
<jpatrick> nalioth: that would just make it to easy to throw them out :)
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubotu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, lazy247x said: !msg my SSID is somehow defaulted not to my home network in network-admin. does anyone know a way to change this?
<no0tic> I have added banforward functions to irssi auto_bleh.pl. You can found it on http://no0tic.homelinux.org/~no0tic . Multiple banforward coming soon
<no0tic> *find
 * nalioth locks no0tic back in the basement, so he can stay hard at work without distractions
 * jussi01 hugs no0tic 
<jussi01> you rock!
<nalioth> no0tic: i think your "read it" doens't match your "download it"
<no0tic> nalioth, I've changed both of them probably after you downloaded it
<jussi01> no0tic: so how does the syntax work?
<no0tic> nalioth, ah, now it quiets nick with /aq and hostmasks as usual with /at
<no0tic> jussi01, /afr nick #channel <reason>
<no0tic> jussi01, /afrn nick #channel <reason> if you want to send him a notice too
<jussi01> ahh, great!
<jussi01> someone want to join #dib5sn for me to test?
<jussi01> no0tic: thats great. thanks a million!
<jussi01> ardchoille: you seeing this?
<nalioth> no0tic: i haven't downloaded anything
<no0tic> ah
<no0tic> nalioth, well now they are the same, I've just run a diff
<nalioth> so /afr is banforward but what is /afrn ?
<jussi01> banforward with notice to user
<nalioth> ah
<jussi01> ie: [01:11] <+no0tic> jussi01, /afrn nick #channel <reason> if you want to send him a notice too
<nalioth> so /afrn no0tic ##fix_your_connection contact me to be unbanned                   <<< proper usage?
<jussi01> yeps :)
<no0tic> yes
 * nalioth loads it up
<jussi01> uh oh...
<crdlb> I could be mistaken, but won't it eat the first word of your reason if you're not using forward?
 * nalioth now looks for guinea pigs
<no0tic> crdlb, no
<jussi01> crdlb: there is other syntax for that
<jussi01> crdlb: ie. /abrn
<crdlb> this line:     my $redirchannel = $3;
<no0tic> crdlb, $data =~ /^\s*([^\s]+)\s*(\d+)?\s*(#[^\s]+)?\s*(.+?|)\s*$/
<PriceChild> Stand back! no0tic knows regular expressions.
<crdlb> ok, I don't really know perl, so ... :D
<nalioth> hmm
<no0tic> crdlb, $3 is (#[^\s]+)?
<no0tic> crdlb, last ? stands for "optional"
<crdlb> ahhh
<nalioth>   /afrn doesn't ban  :(
<no0tic> PriceChild, no0tic know how to seem to know them, simply copied :)
<PriceChild> no0tic, shhh, don't tell anyone else and grab an xkcd shirt
<nalioth> no0tic: do you have a "work channel" ?
<no0tic> PriceChild, fantastic comics
<ardchoille> jussi01: Yep, got it :)
<no0tic> nalioth, no, but jussi01 just banned me with a notice
<jussi01> nalioth: feel free to use #dib5sn
<ardchoille> no0tic: Thank you for your work on this, much appreciated :)
#ubuntu-ops 2008-01-20
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, ally_xoxo said: ubotu what is shred
<nalioth> ubotu: tell ally_xoxo about bot
<ubotu> Flannel called the ops in #ubuntu (theAtom)
<jussi01> oooh, nalioth got a helper snack :P ROFL...
<jussi01> @now helsinki
<ubotu> Current time in Europe/Helsinki: January 20 2008, 03:16:27 - Next meeting: Edubuntu meeting in 3 days
<jussi01> sigh...
<ubotu> astro76 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<no0tic> can nicks contain '#'?
<LjL> no
<Thugacation> hey all thugacation here
<Thugacation> i'd like to contest some bansa
<LjL> Thugacation: i'm listening
<Thugacation> #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic plz
<Thugacation> i was banned for something i dunno what
<LjL> Thugacation: how come you just joined both channels?
<Thugacation> i dont want those bans on record anymore
<LjL> Thugacation: but you were right when you left them after joining.
<LjL> you are still banned.
<Thugacation> but they expired
<LjL> Thugacation, no, they didn't. your ISP changed your hostname.
<LjL> bans don't expire.
<Thugacation> someone told me they do
<Thugacation> why does my ISP change my hostname
<LjL> someone was lying
<LjL> how would i know. because they think it's a good way to hand out hostnames, i suppose.
<Thugacation> so now since my ISP decided i shouldnt be banned anymore
<Thugacation> i guess we can put all this behind us
<LjL> your ISP isn't an authority about bans in Ubuntu channels.
<LjL> i beg to differ.
<ardchoille> Thugacation: Entering a channel using a different host after being banned from that channel can be seen as ban evasion.
<Thugacation> well not in this case
<Thugacation> i dont control when my isp changes hostnames
<Thugacation> and i wouldnt have known they did it if LjL didnt tell me
<ardchoille> Read that again.. "can be seen.."
<ardchoille> And that can complicate matters.
<Thugacation> u mad?
<LjL> Thugacation, i'm not say you were intending to ban evade, however, what i am saying is that i guarantee you that the ban *is* still in place
<ardchoille> Not at all
<Thugacation> so when does the ban expire
<LjL> i told you, bans don't expire.
<LjL> it will be lifted when we decide it should be lifted.
<LjL> and, right now, i'll throw this random suggestion - come back in a week
<Thugacation> ill be back tomorrow probly before the game starts
<Thugacation> later
<LjL> i don't think so
<LjL> [04:08:13] [Whois] l0000000000l is n=ldnguyen@c-67-168-41-252.hsd1.wa.comcast.net (l0l)
<no0tic> lol
<no0tic> auto_bleh script now provides multiple banforward with|without private notices. You can find it at no0tic.homelinux.org/~no0tic
 * nalioth smells a spammer
<ardchoille> hehe
<ardchoille> nalioth: How does a spammer smell?
<no0tic> nalioth, you told me to inform you about changes :)
<danroj> hi
<danroj> LjL, hi
<danroj> esta=?
<LjL> danroj, we saw your message. that channel is legal.
<danroj> LjL, no #gnu-rujillo es ilegal?
<danroj> LjL, no #gnu-trujillo es ilegal?
<danroj> LjL, si es ilegal o no
<elkbuntu> hola danroj
<LjL> danroj, no es un canal Ubuntu - es una pregunta para los del staff
<danroj> entonces se puede?
<danroj> LjL, puedo crear un canal asi?
<LjL> no, entonces no es una pregunta a que you puedo respondir
<nalioth> danroj: this room is only for #ubuntu channels
<danroj> LjL, crearon un canal asi
<danroj> ese canal no es ilegal?
<LjL> danroj, como te dice nalioth, este canal es solamente sobre los canales de Ubuntu.
<danroj> ok
<danroj> thanks
<LjL> jesus christ
<elkbuntu> i dont think even he has control here
<nalioth>  i have no clue what is going on  :(
<Pici> something about the canals of ubuntu.
<elkbuntu> Pici, canals = channels
<Pici> Yes, I was making a feeble attempt at a joke
<ubotu> In #kubuntu, TheAlien said: !aptfix is that a command?
<elkbuntu> Pici, i dont get the joke
<Pici> elkbuntu: It was pretty dumb.  Not even a joke at best.
<nalioth> Pici: so your joke was a joke?
<Pici> nalioth: you could say that.
<jussi01> whats our policy on [11:35] < surgy> is it ok to poll this channel if its on subject? in #kubuntu-de4 ?
<jussi01> hang on, #kubuntu sorry...
<jpatrick> jussi01: should we set +z in -kde4?
 * Hobbsee always likes +z
 * jussi01 wonders why we would do that atm?
<jpatrick> jussi01: in case of floods, let us suffer instead of everyone else
<jussi01> done
<jussi01> jpatrick: ^
<jpatrick> :)
<jussi01> I am soo sick of that freaking bot... sigh
<Arelis> !metisse
<ubotu> Metisse is Mandriva's composite window manager. For more information, see http://www.mandriva.com/projects/metisse
<Arelis> that link is broken
<jussi01> doesnt mandriva use compiz-fusion now?
<Helvasca> what the...
<Helvasca> ok that was wierd...
<jussi01> @btlogin
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, nickspoon said: !forget me not
<jussi01> someone should probabbly keep an eye on #u: [14:14] < aurax> bazhang: what about you join to #ubnutu-stfu-you-fucking-nerd ?
<aurax> elkbuntu you idiot :)
<jpatrick> again?
<Gary> aurax, can you stop this please
<aurax> nah
<aurax> giving kids op status..
<aurax> hehe
<PriceChild> aurax, can I help you?
<aurax> nah
<PriceChild> aurax, is there any reason for your presence here then?
<aurax> yep
<PriceChild> aurax, could you explain?
 * aurax points at elkbuntu
<PriceChild> aurax, what about elkbuntu?
<aurax> he's being too charming
<Hobbsee> pft
<PriceChild> elkbuntu, awww you're too charming :)
<Seveas> let's see what happens next
<Seveas> !staff
<ubotu> staff is <sed> s/Dave2/Dave2, Gary/
<Seveas> wtf...
<elkbuntu> Seveas, once he's out of all that channels i'm in, he'll start pm'ing i bet
<PriceChild> Wheras I'm just a racist. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=672946
<Seveas> who messed up !staff?
 * PriceChild wouldn't dare touch the staff
<Gary> me neither
<jpatrick> elkbuntu: I've kicked whereever I can
<Seveas> mez did
<Daviey> !-staff
<ubotu> staff aliases: staffers - added by Seveas on 2007-02-04 18:30:28
<Gary> anyone want to make a nice pastebin log?
<Seveas> !no staff is <reply> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel or Gary,  I could use a bit of your time :)
<ubotu> I'll remember that Seveas
<Seveas> @removeeditor Mez
<ubotu> OK
<Daviey> heh
<Daviey> poor Mez
<PriceChild> Daviey, don't laugh or you'll be next ;)
<PriceChild> Gary, of aurax?
<Daviey> I'm not trusted enough as it is PriceChild
<elkbuntu> he's in debian too now
<Gary> PriceChild, yeah
 * jenda waves
<PriceChild> gimme a mo
<PriceChild> Gary, http://pastebin.ca/VtJAemJ4 is most of it, p/w = aurax
<PriceChild> I've probably missed a few channels
<PriceChild> missed -es and -motu
<Daviey> I reckon we can guess what happend in those.
<jpatrick> and -youth
<Gary> I've gotta go, made a report to more senior staff of aurax's playtime, will chase it up later this evening
 * Seeker` still doesn't understand how Gary became staff
<Tm_T> Seeker`: its all about the money
<Seeker`> heh
<Daviey> I heard Gary recieved the staff status as part payment for other services :/
 * Hobbsee doesn't wnat to know what services were provided...
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: or see or any other knowledge
 * Daviey suspects Hobbsee already knows, and is hiding behind false innocence :)
<Tm_T> trust me on this
<Hobbsee> heh
 * Seeker` prods pricechild's "p" and "c"
<Seeker`> :D
<PriceChild> Thanks.
<Seeker`> how be?
<PriceChild> hmm?
<Seeker`> how are you?
<ubotu> coolbhavi called the ops in #ubuntu-in ()
<PriceChild> same as ever
<PriceChild> I'm already there, was a mistake.
<Mez> Seveas, don't see why I should be blamed for that - if the bot didn't pick up the <sed> then how is that my fauly ?
<Mez> fault *
<Seveas> Mez, you used the wrong syntax
<Mez>  I used !x is <sed> s/x/y/
<PriceChild> ~=, not sed
<ubot3> Factoid not sed not found
<Mez> PriceChild, either works, unless one was deprecated?
<Mez> and it's =~
<PriceChild> meh, I don't pretend to be comfortable using it :)
<Mez> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Mez> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots#head-3418de1c1f674e0c2d94331fc7da75049319fc3c
<Mez> oh, ok
<Mez> I added in an "s" before the first delimeter.
<Mez> but if you're going to use regexps - it should take regexps
 * Mez shakes head
<elkbuntu> Mez, you should at least have checked it.. that's called being responsible. that way you could have fixed it, or let us know and we could have fixed it before we needed it
<jpatrick> elkbuntu: by the way, do you not have +i set?
<elkbuntu> jpatrick, no. if losers want to harrass me, they'll go into every ubuntu channel anyway
<Mez> elkbuntu, so for one mistake I have editor rights revoked? (one mistake may I add that is the fault of the software - not myself)
<elkbuntu> Mez, firstly, i didnt remove you so i'm merely speculating, but the mistake is the lesser part of the problem in my eyes, the bigger part is that you didnt act responsibly by checking it worked
<PriceChild> Mez, I think you should take it up with Seveas. He manages the bots.
<PriceChild> *bot
<Mez> elkbuntu, when I issue a command that the bot should come back to me and tell me regarding issues with it, and it comes back saying "OK" ... then I should check it
<Mez> for example
<Mez> !staff is The staff shouldnt be here
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, Mez said: !staff is The staff shouldnt be here
<elkbuntu> just because it replaces text, doesnt mean it did it correctly
<elkbuntu> i *always* check a command i edit, even if i replace the whole text
<Mez> elkbuntu, so it's my job to check that the progeamming is wrong ?
<Hobbsee> ie, wrong syntax?
<Hobbsee> it's generally a darned good idea to check *any* new thing you put into the bot, particularly if it has a regular expression
<Seveas> Mez, you used !no staff is ....
<Seveas> which will replace the entire factoid
<Mez> and even if I *was* in error I should be spoken to first rather than just penalised
<Seveas> I removed access rights since I didn't know if you would be around here before making more of such edits
<Seveas> preventive lockout
<Mez> and yet you made no effort to contact me, which would have been the sensible thing to do
<Seveas> !chanserv.py
<ubotu> chanserv.py is http://www.sourceguru.net/files/chanserv.py.txt
<Seveas> interesting as well, why doesn't that point to the real location?
<ompaul> Seveas, it is a version but not the canonical version I take it
<Seveas> no
<ompaul> __module_version__     = "1.0.2"
<ompaul> is it current?
 * ompaul goes to look
<Seveas> nope
<ompaul> __module_version__     = "1.0.3"
<ompaul> that is what I am running
<ompaul> who changed that?
<ompaul> or created it
<ompaul> and which
<ompaul> :P
<Seveas> obsolete as well :)
<ompaul> yeap
<ompaul> I concur
<ompaul> where did it come from?
<Seveas> !no chanserv.py is <reply> http://kaarsemaker.net/software/chanserv/
<ubotu> I'll remember that Seveas
<ompaul> google says: www.kaarsemaker.net/software/chanserv/ - 134k - Cached - Similar pages
 * ompaul pats google on the head
<ompaul> Mez, seems to me (and I am not here long today) you broke it - you could have fixed it - they don't owe you anything, if they have to babysit your output, such as telling you when break stuff, you lose their trust. When I do new stuff I call it here so that it can be checked if I really break it someone better than me can fix it or at least carry the message to someone who can. That's my take on it, and a note from IRC survival ompaul (c) 200
<ompaul> 8 manual.
<Mez> ompaul, one mistake out of ... how many edits ?
<ompaul> Mez, I work in an industry where you are only as good as your last job
<elkbuntu> Mez, we dont know since you dont check
<ompaul> i.e. one error can cost you your ability to continue in that role
 * Mez headdesks
<ompaul> Mez, leave the desk alone :)
<Mez> ompaul, no offence meant, but it's my desk.
<Mez> and my head
<ompaul> maybe I was trying to be nice to your head - just maybe
<LjL> NOTICE - the floodbots will now attempt to get +o if they detect that nobody is opped in the channel. So, if you need to deop them, you will have to stay opped yourself. If they need to *stay* deopped, kickban them.
<Mez> The simple fact is that due to one mistake, I have punitive action taken against me, without even being spoken to. Plus, may I add, by someone who I believe stepped down from the council, therefore has no right to take punitive action? If I am wrong correct me - but I beleive that if there is an issue with someone, generally the first step is to talk to them? Even if it was preventitive Seveas, you didn't make any effort to TRY and contact me - and when
<Mez> I bought that up completely ignored me.
<nalioth> Mez: it's his bot
<nalioth> Mez: he can take it home with him and not let it out ot play, if he wants to
<elkbuntu> Mez, the bot is on his computer, he has more rights to it than the council does
<ompaul> Mez, the bot does not belong to the council they grant it rights to help
<elkbuntu> Mez, meanwhile, im really glad there's no trolls or borderline people in here to see an op argue like they do
<Seveas> speaking of which, thw bot still needs to go away from my hosting at some point :)
<nalioth> Seveas: i would offer, but my hosting company doesn't allow irc bots  :(
<Seveas> Mez, and if the council disagrees with the editrights being removed, they have access enough to reinstate it
<elkbuntu> nalioth, we're hoping for one of the serverpronto ones canonical still has lying around
<Mez> Seveas, which I have offered to host for you before, which I went out of my way to setup my server to accommodate it, only for you to lose interest.
<Mez> elkbuntu, I don't believe this is an argument, I believe this is a discussion, however, if you wish, we can move it to another channel ?
<elkbuntu> Mez, seveas has stated his reasons and some of us have approved his reasoning.. yet you're arguing against them with a repetitive argument
<elkbuntu> Mez, as for the bot server, we dont want it moving from one privately held server to another, we want it somewhere that if we all died tomorrow that it'd be recoverable
<Seveas> @list User
<ubotu> capabilities, changename, hostmask, hostmask add, hostmask list, hostmask remove, identify, list, set password, set secure, stats, unidentify, unregister, username, and whoami
<Seveas> @list admin
<ubotu> capability add, capability remove, channels, ignore add, ignore list, ignore remove, join, nick, and part
<Seveas> help capability add
<Mez> elkbuntu, I'm not arguing the actions. I can understand them. However, the way I've been treated is a different matter. If someone makes a mistake, then someone makes a mistake. At that point, it's usually, I believe, general procedure to talk to them over any issues. If not procedure, then at least politeness
<elkbuntu> Mez, seveas was within his rights to protect his asset before anything else. we cant deny him that for your pride
 * Mez headdesks.
<Mez> You don't seem to be getting the point
<Seveas> and given that you so far have only argued to get privileges back instead of even apologizing for the error, I'm not too sure whether I want to reinstate them
<elkbuntu> Seveas, i am in agreement with you
<LjL> we sound like a bad soap opera.
<ompaul> LjL, you reading it out loud?
<Mez> Seveas, please quote me where I have argued to have my privileges reinstated?
<Seveas> ahem...
<elkbuntu> Mez, the past half hour
<LjL> ompaul: well, not loud, but yeah you've discovered my little semi-conscious vice
<elkbuntu> sorry, 45 minutes
 * Seveas stops feeding troll -- sorry Mez I really thought better of you
<Mez> I don't believe I've asked once for them to be reinstated. I'm not pissed because of the revocation, I'm pissed because of the fact that noone even bothered to try and talk to me regarding the issue.
<elkbuntu> seveas stated his reasons and you've refused to accept them
<Mez> <+Seveas> I removed access rights since I didn't know if you would be around here before making more of such edits
<Mez> <+Seveas> preventive lockout
<Mez> <Mez> and yet you made no effort to contact me, which would have been the sensible thing to do
<Mez> I haven't refused to accept them at all. I'm unhappy that the people here find it fine to resolve an issue without even talking to the persons involved
<LjL> i thought "duck, if that fails hide, if that fails run" was always our motto
<elkbuntu> Mez, your name was mentioned thrice and hence pinged thrice. we needed to mention it a fourth with 'please talk'?
<Mez> If I for example, hadn't been online this weekend, had come back, tried to make a change when Seveas wasn't here...
<ompaul> your change would be echoed to this channel and most likely executed if found to be sane
<elkbuntu> then you still wouldnt have seen our attempts to talk since you wouldnt have been here
<Mez> elkbuntu, just because there is a presence of me in this room, doesnt mean I'm active. Infact, I only picked it up on the backlog. Which was "mez did" "@removeditor Mez" "poor Mez"
<Mez> I had no clue what the hell was going on and had to go and find out from ubuntulog
<elkbuntu> then you come and go 'i shouldnt be blamed'
<elkbuntu> that was not a good way to start this conversation.. you immediately set beacons going with that statement
<Mez> elkbuntu, indeed I shouldn't be blamed for an issue with the programming of the bot. Not fully anyway. Ok, a mistake was made. but that is all it was, a msitake, and yet here I am being treated without even being given the respect of being spoken to. Can you imagine how annoyed I'd be if i'd only found out a week down the line that this had happened?
<elkbuntu> Mez, you were blamed *for being irresponsible and not checking*
<Mez> elkbuntu, if the bot responds to a command like that legitimately, then it's a bug in the bot. Do you really expect me to call !staff here? and annoy all of them?
<elkbuntu> hello Co_OkE, can we help
<elkbuntu> Mez, you could PM the bot, like I do when i edit things that are sensitive
<LjL> we all do that
<LjL> except seveas
<LjL> who likes to spam us in channels
<Mez> You know what - forget it. I'm off to watch a movie. I'll email the list later with my thoughts when I've calmed down
<Seveas> Mez, what you typed was syntactically correct. This is not a programming error
<Seveas> Mez, so yeah watch that movie, read the docs for the bot, apologize and ask the council for your rights if you want them. In that order
<Seveas> Mez, and if you have complaints, voice them in here...
<ompaul> bugs on launchpad
<Mez> Message sent to Seveas: <Mez> I do not appreciate being talked down to, or patronized
<Seveas> Mez, and I don't appreciate your troll-like behaviour
<Mez> feel free to discuss. I thought it polite to discuss issues with a single comment ion private, rather than pull them into the open
<Mez> Seveas, and I'm sure you know that that comment itself is trolling.
<ompaul> Co_OkE, is there is something we can do to help
<elkbuntu> Mez, no it's not, it's the opinion of several of us
<Mez> elkbuntu, then for someone to discuss their opinion regarding their treatment is being a troll?
<elkbuntu> Mez, no, the way they go about it is the defining factor
<Mez> elkbuntu, we'll discuss this later
<elkbuntu> yes, we will
<ompaul> enjoy the film
<stdin_> <fllszbrnc> irc://irc.p2p-irc.org/gtn < in #kubuntu
<LjL> co_oke is the usual 125.164 forwarded guy
<LjL> changing nick every time
<Seveas> why not just ban then instead of forward?
<LjL> Seveas, i don't know, not my ban, but when we forward i trust there's usually a reason
<LjL> i don't think he ever replied here
<elkbuntu> LjL, the ip address hasnt changed the whole time, i dont think
<elkbuntu> i think we can safely ban them outright
<LjL> call me curious though, but i am interested in knowing why on earth he keeps coming in with a different nickname and not replying to us
<LjL> Co_OkE: how can we help you?
<elkbuntu> LjL, im betting spy bot
<LjL> could be but it's not really joining -ops, it's joining #ubuntu and getting redirected, and they should have found out by now
<ompaul> hmm
<LjL> and i'm pretty sure he/she/it was just made to rejoin manually now
<LjL> doesn't reply to version
<ompaul> just a moment
<LjL> there is another 125.164 online right now
<LjL> and it's in #ubuntu
<ompaul> %login
<ubotu> OK
<LjL> it replies to version though
<LjL> XChat-GNOME IRC Chat 0.16 Linux 2.6.20-15-386 [i686].
<LjL> !info xchat-gnome dapper
<ubotu> xchat-gnome (source: xchat-gnome): a new frontend to the popular X-Chat IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.11-0ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 499 kB, installed size 4280 kB
<LjL> !info linux dapper
<ubotu> linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.15.51 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 52 kB
<LjL> !info xchat-gnome feisty
<ubotu> xchat-gnome (source: xchat-gnome): a new frontend to the popular X-Chat IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.16-0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 305 kB, installed size 784 kB
<LjL> !info linux feisty
<ubotu> linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.20.16.28.1 (feisty), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<LjL> hmmm
<stdin> forwarded here for changing nicks in #u
<LjL> i smell logging bot
<ompaul> I smell a nick changing machine
<ompaul> so yes
<ompaul> Co_OkE, or whoever you are come back some time when you have a different IP
<ompaul> you are now going to be banned
<ompaul> from here
<ompaul> and #ubuntu
<LjL> melin never spoke in #ubuntu, either
<ompaul> it is ban forwarded to here
<LjL> although he/she/it has been there for quite some time
<ompaul> I banned them for nick changing no reason
<LjL> he is, but melin is another host
<LjL> it merely happens to be the only other 125.164* online
<elkbuntu> LjL, what's the other 125.164*? one exactly?
<LjL> elkbuntu: yeah, "melin". and my logs say he's been in #ubuntu at least since november, but never spoke
<LjL> but as i said, it does reply to VERSION, while this bot does not
<elkbuntu> melin's n=  is also interesting
<LjL> yep.
<ompaul> a hijacked kiosk ?
<elkbuntu> ompaul, i'm starting to suspect
<LjL> mebbe whonnoes
<ompaul> or a kiosk install to hide its real purpose - spies from SuSE ;-)
<ompaul> they want to see what a community looks like
<elkbuntu> except for the fact that the xchat instance would need to actually be started by someone, and noticable
 * ompaul slaps his own wrist, bad ompaul
<LjL> elkbuntu: weird that that someone hasn't PM'd me about my VERSION request.
<LjL> they usually do
<ompaul> LjL, daemonised
<elkbuntu> according to apnic, it's indonesian
<elkbuntu> anyway, im off to bed. g'nite
<Darkmystere> Can some 1 help me add a factoid for fixing sound for Toshiba Sattilite A105-2071 with sound card:ATI Technologies Inc SB450 HDA Audio (rev 01)
<LjL> Darkmystere, is there a bug filed against that?
<Darkmystere> LjL: I dont think so... Let me google second
<Darkmystere> in err launchpad right?
<LjL> yes
<Darkmystere> google is giving me generic links link to site please
<LjL> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<kbrooks> um, is anyone watching #ubuntu-offtopic at present
<LjL> kinda
<LjL> i'll do it the dutch way
<kbrooks> ljl: ty
<gouki> heheh
<jussi01> Darkmystere: is that not one of the !intelhda cards??
<Darkmystere> I Think but that didnt really help me
<Darkmystere> Could some 1 help me get my splash screen in Ubuntu?
<jussi01> @btologin
<jussi01> @btlogin
<Darkmystere> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Darkmystere> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":2.0".
<Darkmystere> err:msi:ITERATE_Actions Execution halted, action L"SystemRequirementsDialog" returned 1602
<jussi01> Pici: ping?
<Pici> jussi01: pong?
<jussi01> Pici: ahh, you missed him, one of your bans popped in (I beleive)
<Pici> jussi01: oh?
<jussi01> Pici: Darkmystere I looked it up on bt, a paster from a few weeks ago (it seems)
<Pici> Hmm.. I''ll take a look
<Seeker`> jussi01: Pici: He's done that in -uk too. He doesn't seem like he means any harm, just a new user that doesn't really seem to know much about anything
<Pici> I see a kick for pasting... but not a ban..
<LjL> darkmystere is an idiot
<PriceChild> Is that the guy wanting to make his own bot from scratch to help?
<LjL> yeah
<Pici> ugh, him.
<LjL> and asking to become an op, and a couple of other idiotic things
<PriceChild> pfft who'd wanna be an op
<LjL> sigh
<LjL> i asked someone in #ubuntu to pastebin the last 200 lines or so of their syslog
<LjL> i asked that 20 minutes ago
<LjL> the PMs are still incoming...
<ardchoille> LjL: :(
<Seveas> LjL, LOL :_)
<LjL> [Sun Jan 20 2008] [23:08:03] <zk> Jan 20 23:36:36 ubuntu syslogd 1.4.1#21ubuntu3: restart.
<LjL> [Sun Jan 20 2008] [23:32:43] <zk> Jan 20 23:36:42 ubuntu NetworkManage
<crdlb> slashix is still recommending envy :/
<Jack_Sparrow> crdlb: which room
<crdlb> still in #ubuntu
#ubuntu-ops 2009-01-12
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<Flannel> blah.  wrong factoid.  Maybe I'm getting old.
<nickrud> flannel, I took a look at your scale page under the loco; are you that far behind in finding everything?
<Flannel> nickrud: Well, I don't think anyone's actually filled in anything on that page.
<nickrud> except you
<Flannel> I haven't filled in everything
<nickrud> one thing I may be able to offer; a space to keep stuff overnight if necessary; my office is about a mile away
<Flannel> nickrud: oooh, that would be much nicer than the current setup.  Which is me pile everything into my car and drive it to UCLA where I'll be staying.
<Flannel> or at least, everything that needs to go home overnight
<nickrud> I think I can guarantee the space over the weekend. I'll talk to my boss tomorrow. 
<Flannel> Sounds good, thanks
<Flannel> We're not really behind though.  This is around the same timeframe as last time.  Although I would like everything to be set and covered a week or two beforehand.
<nickrud> I was teasing a bit; a month and a half to go is a lot of time.
<Flannel> Last year we more or less decided we were going like a week ago ;)
<nickrud> I remember asking you if you were going, you said no. I do remember it being really close
<Flannel> nickrud: You're welcome to attend/lurk at the meeting tonight (in one hour)
<nickrud> as long as it's over by 8, 24 is on. (I can't believe I just wrote that last sentence)
<nickrud> where?
<Flannel> #ubuntu-california
<nickrud> kk. I'm going to join now, or else my little brain will forget
<tritium> Good evening.
<Flannel> Howdy tritium 
<tritium> How are you, Flannel?
<Flannel> Doing fine.  How about yourself?
<tritium> Doing fine, thanks.
<Flannel> Firky is apparently causing trouble in -ot
<Flannel> (he's got a few nicks, but that'll show up in /lastlogs, Jettson...somethign and opersts and markpee
<ubottu> In ubottu, ajmorris said: silence is can haz conversation?
<Flannel> Alright, anyone avail for -ot?
<topyli> Flannel: just arrived. looks interesting
<Flannel> topyli: I think its settled actually.
<Flannel> I got dmsuperman to stop.
<topyli> i saw, was surprised :)
<Flannel> He may claim selective reading, but one of his previous comments was kickable in and of itself.
<topyli> he often does that. will be banned eventually i'm afraid
<topyli> slow learner
<Flannel> Eh, once he starts getting removed and/or short term bans due to it, he'll learn.
<Flannel> Or react violently and one way or another find his way elsewhere
<Flannel> either due to long term bans or just plain stubbornness
<Flannel> topyli, mind nudging him?
<topyli> yeah i think he's back to "normal" again
<jussi01> topyli: http://www.linuxdevices.com/news/NS1969296587.html
<Tm_T> jussi01: hummm?
<jussi01> Tm_T: Id love one of those... and topyli and I were talking about them the other day...
<Tm_T> interesting
<Tm_T> indeed! except, I usually need height in display :p
<jussi01> Tm_T: its not any worse than a normal netbook...
<topyli> jussi01: that's one sexy device. $1200 for the ssd version though...
<jussi01> topyli: yeah, thats the only real downside
<jussi01> but hel yeah, Id love one... maybe the company will buy it for me...
<Tm_T> jussi01: :p
<topyli> let me know if it will, i'll apply for a job there as well
<Tm_T> o wai i canno get to tokamak
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, aubade said: !pressbutton is reply recieve bacon
<ubot3> In #ubuntu-offtopic, aubade said: !pressbutton is reply recieve bacon
<ubottu> hischild_ called the ops in #ubuntu (sunny)
<Myrtti> jussi01: too late
<jussi01> hehe
<jussi01> was waiting for it
<Myrtti> read my lips: BBBBLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOORRRPP
<Flannel> blargh
<Flannel> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<Flannel> Myrtti: I'd drop that topic
<Myrtti> Flannel: just did.
<Flannel> Myrtti: with aprilhare anyway.
<Myrtti> I hate lag.
<Myrtti> lag is the mind killer
<Myrtti> got to love the spam subject lines
<Myrtti> "Making in a monster tool" oooooooh, I've always wanted a toxic green wrench.
<elkbuntu> i needs early night. cyas
<ikonia> ##club-ubuntu-fr ???? really ????
<Tm_T> xD
<Myrtti> ikonia: sadly, yes.
<ikonia> odd
<ikonia> you can swear in french in there then
<Myrtti> you did know there was -nl already, right?
<Myrtti> s/was/is/
 * Pici yawns, then facepalms
<ikonia> Myrtti: nope
 * ikonia brushes up on his cursing in different language
<Myrtti> has been for ages
<Myrtti> it SUCKS.
<Tm_T> Pici: hmmmmm, can you find out all bans I have set in #kubuntu ?
<Pici> Tm_T: Search the bantracker for your nick?
<Tm_T> hmm, maybe I should, thanks
<Pici> Tm_T: And only check show existing mutes and existing bans
<Tm_T> aye
<Jack_Sparrow> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> @btlogin
<ubottu> An error has occurred and has been logged. Please contact this bot's administrator for more information.
<Pici> @login
<Jack_Sparrow> awww
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Pici> @btlogin
<ubottu> An error has occurred and has been logged. Please contact this bot's administrator for more information.
<Pici> hm
<Myrtti> conversation in jaiku "a picture that depicts 'cloud computing'"
<Myrtti> my suggestion: mold or shrooms.
<Pici> heh
<Tm_T> hi Myrtti and kids
<Pici> Hello again
<Jack_Sparrow> @btlogin
<Pici> jussi01: ping
<jussi01> Pici: yes?
<Pici> jussi01: no bot
<Pici> jussi01: nevermind, looks to be rejoining now
 * jussi01 ignores Pici :P
<jussi01> Pici: I wasalready on it :)
<Pici> jussi01: Ah :)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ikonia> 15:01 -!- asus [n=asus@78.42.106.0] has joined #ubuntu
<ikonia> is that asustek ?
<Jack_Sparrow> @btlogin
<Jack_Sparrow> Still Sleeping it seems
<jussi01> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<jussi01> @btlogin
<jussi01> oldy, but a goody... http://kuvaton.com/kuvei/unix_licence_plate.jpg
<Pici> :)
<stdin> Tm_T: you can use "oper:Tm_T chan:#kubuntu" to see all your activity in #kubuntu
<Tm_T> stdin: thanks
<ubottu> In ubottu, DJones said: !msnpidgin is MSN have recently changed the connection protocol for MSN clients, as a result, later versions of Pidgin are unable to connect to MSN servers.  A temporary fix is to "Sudo apt-get install msn-pecan", restart Pidgin and then edit your MSN accounts to change the connection type from MSN to WLM.  This method will not support offline messaging however. Alternatively, please wait for the developers to issue a fix.
<Tm_T> jussi01: stdin: hmmm, crisis!
<Tm_T> !plasma
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plasma
<stdin> !search plasma
<ubottu> Found: plasmoids-#kubuntu-kde4
<Jack_Sparrow> Should we make a temp factoid for MSN and pidgin/amsn
<Jack_Sparrow> http://www.heise-online.co.uk/open/MSN-changes-disconnect-Pidgin-and-Adium-users--/news/112398
<Tm_T> Jack_Sparrow: perhaps, what's your information about it and what source?
<Tm_T> ah
<Jack_Sparrow> And all the complaints in the channel
<Tm_T> Jack_Sparrow: it's also affects newest Kopete
<Tm_T> Jack_Sparrow: and our team is investigating it too (:
<Jack_Sparrow> cool
<Tm_T> we have temporary solution it seems
 * Tm_T loves opensource <3<3<3
<Tm_T> http://amsn.svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/amsn?view=rev&revision=10843
<Tm_T> Jack_Sparrow: perhaps something like...
<Tm_T> !search msn
<ubottu> Found: msn, hotmail, jabber, pidgin, kopete
<Tm_T> ubottu: brokenmsn is MS apparently upgraded their MSN Messenger servers, causing newest 3rd party clients to unable to connect, shame on them
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, Tm_T said: ubottu: brokenmsn is MS apparently upgraded their MSN Messenger servers, causing newest 3rd party clients to unable to connect, shame on them
<Tm_T> ...
<Tm_T> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Tm_T> ubottu: brokenmsn is MS apparently upgraded their MSN Messenger servers, causing newest 3rd party clients to unable to connect, shame on them
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Tm_T
<Tm_T> feel free to fix that one
<Jack_Sparrow> So !brokenmsn  noted
<Jack_Sparrow> that should be enough as it is
<Myrtti> oh noes. it's mneptok.
 * Pici hides
<Gary> hawt!
<Gary> hey mneptok 
<PriceChild> grrrrr msn
<Ursinha> it seems kopete still works
<Tm_T> Ursinha: not the newest
<Tm_T> Ursinha: using new msn implementation
<Ursinha> oh.. I see..
<Tm_T> Kopete: 0.70.50
<Tm_T> says here
<Ursinha> my boyfriend says he's still able to connect, let me see his version
<Tm_T> Ursinha: prolly older
<Ursinha> yeah
<Tm_T> atleast KDE 4.2 series required
<Tm_T> that would be 0.60.x
<Ursinha> hm, he's using kde 3.x yet
<Tm_T> that's ancient
<Tm_T> 0.12 series I guess
<Ursinha> yes, precisely
<Ursinha> 0.12.7
<Tm_T> Ursinha: see version, see date: http://www.tm-travolta.net/shots/kopete-05050-01.png
<ubottu> In ubottu, ankit said: skype is running
<Ursinha> Tm_T, according to him it's the newest version of kde 3.x series
<Ursinha> his
<Ursinha> Tm_T, I see
<Ursinha> beautiful desktop, btw
<Tm_T> Ursinha: well it is
<Tm_T> Ursinha: but it's just that development hasn't been happening there since, well, 2006 (:
<Ursinha> :)
<Ursinha> he's about to migrate to kde 4
<Ursinha> yay
<Ursinha> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Tm_T> Ursinha: current.png in same location is what I have now, in middle of remaking my windecos and stuff
<Jack_Sparrow> @btlogin
<Ursinha> Tm_T, cool :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Is this the right syntax  !no brokenmsn is a !brokenmsn MS apparently upgraded their MSN Messenger servers, causing newest 3rd party clients to unable to connect, shame on them
<Myrtti> *yawn*
<Tm_T> Jack_Sparrow: I guess
<Jack_Sparrow> !no brokenmsn is a !brokenmsn MS apparently upgraded their MSN Messenger servers, causing newest 3rd party clients to unable to connect, shame on them
<ubottu> I'll remember that Jack_Sparrow
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: use <reply>
<Myrtti> !no brokenmsn is <reply> MS upgraded their MSN Messenger servers, causing newest 3rd party clients unable to connect.
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<Tm_T> indeed
<Myrtti> !brokenmsn
<ubottu> MS upgraded their MSN Messenger servers, causing newest 3rd party clients unable to connect.
<Tm_T> Myrtti: nothing to shame on that?
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks Myrtti 
<Myrtti> Tm_T: they upgraded them, what's there to be shamed?
<Tm_T> Myrtti: not telling us too (;)
<Pici> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Myrtti> Tm_T: it's not like they're obliged to inform the rest of the world, since they assume they rule the world all by themselves.
<Tm_T> Myrtti: I know
<Jack_Sparrow> Im gonna go hide
<Tm_T> I know it way too well
<Myrtti> if it fixes some security holes in their protocol/service, then I'm more than happy
<Tm_T> I wonder if they did
<Tm_T> anyway, we got our workaround already, thanks to libmsn being somewhat sane
<Jack_Sparrow> !no brokenmsn is <reply> MS upgraded their MSN Messenger servers, causing newest 3rd party clients unable to connect.  Workaround is just sudo apt-get install msn-pecan, and then restart pidgin and create an account of type wlm and supply your MSN credentials
<ubottu> I'll remember that Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> Nudge me if you have an issue with the new factoid
<Jack_Sparrow> !no brokenmsn is <reply> MS upgraded their MSN Messenger servers, causing newest 3rd party clients unable to connect.  Workaround for pidgin 2.5.2 users is sudo apt-get install msn-pecan, and then restart pidgin and create an account of type wlm and supply your MSN credentials
<ubottu> I'll remember that Jack_Sparrow
<stdin> too many "and"'s in one sentence for my liking
<Jack_Sparrow> Thats the prob with cut and paste.. will work on grammar now
<Jack_Sparrow> !no brokenmsn is <reply> MS upgraded their MSN Messenger servers, causing newest 3rd party clients unable to connect.  Workaround for pidgin 2.5.2 users is sudo apt-get install msn-pecan. Restart pidgin, create an account of type wlm and supply your MSN credentials
<ubottu> I'll remember that Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> stdin, Better?
<stdin> yep, except for the extraneous spaces ;)
<stdin> !no brokenmsn is <reply> MS upgraded their MSN Messenger servers, causing newest 3rd party clients unable to connect. Workaround for pidgin 2.5.2 users is « sudo apt-get install msn-pecan » Restart pidgin, create an account of type wlm and supply your MSN credentials
<ubottu> I'll remember that stdin
<Jack_Sparrow> NOw you're just nitpikkin
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<stdin> every byte counts :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Every bit if you are working for the military
<stdin> then again « and » are 2 bytes each, so oh well
<Myrtti> lacks a full stop in the end
<topyli> or an exclamation mark!
<Jack_Sparrow> MArk Twain said exclamation marks are like the author laughing at his own joke
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> What does he know.. he is dead
<topyli> might have been true back in his time. he never knew the wonders of canned laughter and APPLAUSE signals
<Pici> ikonia: Sorry, just got back to my desk, reading the scrollback now
<ikonia> Pici: not a problem
<ikonia> the guy is just making stuff up now
<ikonia> what is AntiSpamMeta
<ikonia> bot just joined #ubuntu 
<Myrtti> parted
<Pici> Its an allowed bot.
<ikonia> it was a part, not a join, my mistake
<Pici> What was that?
<Pici> ikonia: ^
<ikonia> the kick ban
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> is that what you mean
<Pici> ikonia: Indeed
<ikonia> in pm 
<ikonia> flooding me with !!!!
<Pici> Okay
<ikonia> let him back in after kicking me
<ikonia> stayed quiet in the channel
<ikonia> flooded me with !!!
<ikonia> which was what I'd asked him to stop in pm
<Pici> I only asked because I didnt see any channel activity.
<ikonia> so removed him, clear he just wants trouble
<ikonia> and rightly so
<ikonia> I'll note it in BT in a moment
<ikonia> he thinks he can get away with it in pm 
<ikonia> he was mistaken
<ikonia> muted him first (after the kick) and he kept going , so he got removed again
<ikonia> (just be clear for the logging)
<ikonia> heads up on #archlinux-offtopic
<ikonia> known issue people joining
<ikonia> 708:37 < sakoV2> F U UBUNTU!
<ikonia> etc
<Pici> Gotta go to a meeting, hold the fort ;)
<ikonia> okey dokey
<Jack_Sparrow> Im on thin ice, I just had to tell her that her issue was not  OS but operator error in the app she was running..   I'll burn for this one
<Tm_T> erm?
<Myrtti> !voip
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about voip
<Myrtti> !-voip
<Myrtti> !search voip
<ubottu> Found: bostonvoip, teamspeak
<Myrtti> *blink*
<Myrtti> !bostonvoip
<Tm_T> indeed
<ubottu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-Boston/Participate  go on you know you want to
<Myrtti> when the hell was Boston?
<Myrtti> like ages ago?
<Myrtti> !sip
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sip
<Myrtti> !search sip
<ubottu> Found: 
<Myrtti> mmmmmmmkay
<Tm_T> "the buzz is of excitement having Ubuntu installed"
 * Tm_T hides
<jussi01> !-bostonvoip
<ubottu> bostonvoip has no aliases - added by ompaul on 2007-10-29 16:01:24
<jussi01> 7.10...
<jussi01> !forget bostonvoip
<ubottu> I'll forget that, jussi01
<Tm_T> err, ankit
<ubottu> In ubottu, mossmon said: my name is vesa
<Pici> your name is mossmon
 * Flannel often laughs at his own jokes.  Maybe I ought to use more exclamation points.
<Seeker`> because exclamation points help you stop laughing?
<ikonia> pidgin just started working with msn, doesnt look like a protocol issue after all, or MS rolled back their changes
<jussi01> Seeker`: context: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/104081/
<Seeker`> ikonia: I was having problems connecting earlier
<Tm_T> ikonia: it is protocol issue
<ikonia> Tm_T: how did it start working then ?
<jussi01> mine has worked all along.... with bitlbee
<Seeker`> also, webmessenger wasn't working
<Myrtti> jussi01: because you're not using libpurple
<jussi01> Myrtti: ;)
<Myrtti> s/you/we/
<jussi01> I get the cast off on friday \o/
<jussi01> cant wait
<Seeker`> jussi01: cool
 * Pici sighs
<Seeker`> jussi01: the cast of what? red dwarf? :P
<jussi01> Seeker`: the cast on my broken leg... but of course you knew that...
<Seeker`> jussi01: I did know that. Above was my attempt at a joke.
<Pici> ikonia: can you move it to PM or something, I think we're taking up too much channel space
<ikonia> its done
<Seeker`> who what where?
<Myrtti> I get a bum rub on Friday! \o/
<ikonia> some guys going on about the PS3 in #ubuntu
<Seeker`> ah yes
<Seeker`> Myrtti: ?!?
<Pici> o.O
<Seeker`> ikonia: mayhaps you should get out a shiny boot
<Pici> !overshare
<ubottu> Um thanks... We *really* did not need to know that...
<Myrtti> meh, like you didn't know about my sciatic hiney
<Myrtti> I've been complaining about it for year and a half
<ikonia> Flannel: is too quick
<Flannel> Sorry for stealing your fire
<Seeker`> his 1337 op skillz
<ikonia> no no, your qicker
<ikonia> quicker even
<Myrtti> he's on ot...
<ikonia> Myrtti: make him go
<topyli> xjska?
<Seeker`> yup
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Myrtti> was it #ubuntu-ppc or #ubuntu-powerpc?
<Flannel> powerpc
<Myrtti> ok
<Pici> Myrtti: ppc forwards to powerpc
<topyli> Myrtti: wanna play some more?
<Myrtti> topyli: peelopallo?
<topyli> yes :)
<topyli> long game, this
<Myrtti> he's on my firing line atm, so one misstep and he's gone
<Flannel> Who?
<Myrtti> xjska
<ikonia> I can't see him even speaking
<Flannel> Nor can I
<Myrtti> that's right... I'm just anticipating him to come up with something "witty"
<Myrtti> if I know internet trolls at all, he's either going to part or flood the channel with something idiotic
<nickrud_> Flannel, how much stuff do you think you'll need storage for?
<Flannel> nickrud_: What? Oh
<Flannel> uh, a few computers, monitors.
<Flannel> That's really it.
<nickrud_> for example, would it all fit on an 10x4 table?
<Flannel> Yeah
<nickrud_> cool. 98% cleared then :)
<Flannel> I suppose we may have more than a few computers, but I fully intend to throw the extra CD burning boxes in my car in case we need to tweak buntustand overnight.
<nickrud_> yeah, I still can't see you having more than that size, in an 8x10 booth where people have to work
<Flannel> Yeah.  Well, did you look at the images from last year?  We don't really work "in" the booth much.
<Flannel> Always thinking outside the box ;)
<Flannel> but, the point still stands
<nickrud_> heh. Clogging the aisles
<Flannel> Indeed, indeed.  Works out really well with demo computers with taller tables.
<nickrud_> One important thing: this is a security building, we would need to provide a manifest so the staff will let you take it out in the mornings
<Flannel> We can take care of that manifest in the evening when we drop them off, right?
<ikonia> are you guys doing something fun ?
<nickrud_> yes, or a day or two before if possible. Not all staff are equal, some can accept manifests and others can't. Guess who works late ;)
<Tm_T> ikonia: always
<Flannel> ikonia: California LoCo is doing SCaLE
<ikonia> ooh cool !
<Flannel> nickrud_: Alright.  Hopefully I'll be able to get it all taken care of earlier then.
<Flannel> I'd sleep better that way anyway, knowing exactly which computers we'll have, etc.
<nickrud_> Flannel, so I should get back to work. But storage isn't a problem, and you know about a manifest (close, perfection isn't necessary) a day in advance.
<Flannel> Yep.  Thanks
<ikonia> NGL-Jabrroa: thank you for joining the #ubuntu-ops channel
<Tm_T> ikonia: what's this?
<PriceChild> NGL-Jabrroa: Hello?
<NGL-Jabrroa> ok now what
<PriceChild> NGL-Jabrroa: You are being forwarded from #ubuntu.
<NGL-Jabrroa> yes im not dumb but thanks
<NGL-Jabrroa> why do you want me in here?
<PriceChild> NGL-Jabrroa: Sorry I was under the impression you didn't understand because of your parting and joining.
<ikonia> sorry about that
<ikonia> my connection dropped for a second
<ikonia> NGL-Jabrroa: I brought you in here after Jack_Sparrow kicked you, 
<NGL-Jabrroa> yes i know thaat
<ikonia> I just wanted two minutes of your time as what's going on in #ubuntu can't continue
<NGL-Jabrroa> hah
<NGL-Jabrroa> ok
<ikonia> apologies for the slow response
<NGL-Jabrroa> what do you want?
<ikonia> NGL-Jabrroa: I just want you to acknowledge to stop messing around and playing games in the channel
<NGL-Jabrroa> i am not
<NGL-Jabrroa> talking about ubuntu
<ikonia> come on, you are
<NGL-Jabrroa> is not playing
<NGL-Jabrroa> no i was talking first about ubuntu on the PS3
<ikonia> ok, so you kept talking about PS3 when you where asked manyt times to stop
<Seeker`> NGL-Jabrroa: is it a deliberate attempt to annoy us then?
<NGL-Jabrroa> no UBUNTU on it
<NGL-Jabrroa> no
<ikonia> you make up stuff about running the PC version of ubuntu on PS3 hardware
<NGL-Jabrroa> i was answering questions
<ikonia> NGL-Jabrroa: I appriciate you where answering questions but you where asked to stop
<NGL-Jabrroa> cuz you went crazy
<ikonia> NGL-Jabrroa: the user was being pointed at the correct support resourcves
<ikonia> resources
<NGL-Jabrroa> yea and we looked :)
<ikonia> yet you kept discussing it
<NGL-Jabrroa> and we moved on
<ikonia> you where asked not to 
<ikonia> then you tried to pretend you where using a PC version on your PS3 so you could keep talking
<ikonia> it's tedious - it's not needed
<NGL-Jabrroa> because it makes no difference
<ikonia> it does
<ikonia> it makes a difference that the version your discussing is not supported
<ikonia> and also - people asked you nicley to stop
<NGL-Jabrroa> ok if i came in and said the same things about the pc version noone would care
<ikonia> and people found the correct support resources
<ikonia> NGL-Jabrroa: well, the fact that the PC version is different would give out bad advice
<NGL-Jabrroa> no it was the official PC 32 bit version
<NGL-Jabrroa> 8.10
<ikonia> on a PS3
<ikonia> your running the intel 32bit version on a Ps3
<PriceChild> #ubuntu is a support resource manned by volunteers. We don't appreciate people wasting our time and deliberately causing trouble.
<NGL-Jabrroa> yes i have a hard modded ps3 bud
<ikonia> is that honestly what your saying
<NGL-Jabrroa> im not
<NGL-Jabrroa> yes it is
<ikonia> what so your PS3 now has an intel processor onit
<NGL-Jabrroa> you ccould say its added
<PriceChild> I don't think its worth any more time wasted.
<ikonia> I agree
<Tm_T> NGL-Jabrroa: what you say is nonsense and unless you don't have some hard proof on your side, please stop talking nonsense
<ikonia> NGL-Jabrroa: I'll remove the forward to this channel for you, I just request you stop trying to cause an issue
<NGL-Jabrroa> well since you just cant seem to be smart enough to mod even a PS3 you have no place bieng an op
<ikonia> seriously, you seem switched on, just place nice
<ikonia> NGL-Jabrroa: you don't have to be the best technically to be an op
<ikonia> NGL-Jabrroa: so thats a pointless comment
<Tm_T> oh well
<Seeker`> the phrase "pics or it didn't happen" comes to mind
<Tm_T> Seeker`: exactly what I'm meaning, but didn't want to say it that way
<Seeker`> neither did I
<Seeker`> but I was about |<->| close to saying it (not to scale)
<ikonia> I'm going to find out about the possability of this hardmod
<ikonia> curious now
<Tm_T> ikonia: indeed, but it's not ps2 anymore if you put intel inside
<Tm_T> it's pc in ps3 casing
<ikonia> true
<ikonia> I cant see how it would be possible
<ikonia> due to a.) hypervisor being dead b.) the Os not working on x86
<ikonia> he's not very friendly
<Tm_T> ikonia: still?
<Pici> Tm_T: hence my ':)'  in #k
 * Myrtti grunts at her sciatica
<Tm_T> your what?
<Pici> back/butt nerve pain
<Tm_T> aaah
<Tm_T> I got that kind of pain too
<Pici> Aparrently quite painful, my father has just sarted to get it.
<Pici> s/sarted/started
<Myrtti> mine isn't that bad anymore, but sometimes when I'm just contemplating on life and everything, it emerges to the surface of my conscious mind and then it's really difficult to ignore
<Jack_Sparrow> Myrtti, May I suggest a good book..  Pain Free by egoscue.. I could not walk for 5 months.. got that book and was walking in 4 weeks
<Seeker`> heh "Can anyone not busy help me out real quick" if you dont know the solution to the problem, how doyou know it will be quick
<Jack_Sparrow> I am downloading a cube like addon for windows atm.. I had never heard of it.. but DeskSpace 1.5.4.4   ? Looks like a cube desktop to me
<Jack_Sparrow> http://softasty.com/desktop-management/wallpapers-themes/download-deskspace/
<Seeker`> looks like 502 bad gateway to me
<Jack_Sparrow> Im there now
<Jack_Sparrow> Just refreshed to be sure
<Seeker`> http://www.otakusoftware.com/
<Jack_Sparrow> YEa thats it, comes up here
<ikonia> ok, he just got busted
<ikonia> :)
<ikonia> no intel Ps3 - no 2GB ps3
<NGL-Jabrroa> hello again
<solid_liq> hey, why am I banned from #ubuntu?
<NGL-Jabrroa> haha you too?
<solid_liq> yep
<solid_liq> I don't know why
<NGL-Jabrroa> me either
<ikonia> NGL-Jabrroa: you know why - please leave
<NGL-Jabrroa> i was talking about ubuntu :)
<ikonia> solid_liq: I'll be with you in 2 minutes if thats ok
<solid_liq> ikonia: sure
<ikonia> NGL-Jabrroa: yes, as was I - you know why your banned
<NGL-Jabrroa> and now you come try to ruin other channels
<ikonia> NGL-Jabrroa: please leave
<ikonia> !idle > NGL-Jabrroa 
<ubottu> NGL-Jabrroa, please see my private message
<NGL-Jabrroa> i saw it
<ikonia> NGL-Jabrroa: great, could you leave please if you have nothing to discuss about your ban
<l0fls> hey is their an op in here than can help me out with op abuse in #ubuntu
<ikonia> solid_liq: just looking at your request
<ikonia> l0fls: sure, what's up
<solid_liq> ikonia: okay
<Jack_Sparrow> solid_liq, Did you use the nick...  "ShanDooo", not only the link he posted (DON'T CLICK) is not appropriate, but it caused both my Konqueror and my Firefox to freeze solid.    
<ikonia> solid_liq: be with you asap
<solid_liq> Jack_Sparrow: nope
<l0fls> ikonia:  should i pm you the transcript?
<Jack_Sparrow> solid_liq, Ok, one sec, looks like the floodbot
<ikonia> l0fls: you can put it in a pastebin if you want
<l0fls> ikonia: okiedokie
<solid_liq> Jack_Sparrow: k
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow: have you found solid_liq's ban
<ikonia> NGL-Jabrroa: Please leave
<Tm_T> ikonia: may I help him a bit?
<Jack_Sparrow> ikonia, floodbot
<ikonia> Tm_T: who ?
<l0fls> ikonia:  http://pastebin.com/m43411703
<Tm_T> ikonia: NGL-Jabrroa
<Jack_Sparrow> ikonia, no comment attached
<l0fls> ikonia: check it out and let me know if i was wrong cause i feel i was not wrong and i was down wrong
<Jack_Sparrow> ikonia, Jan 11 2009 15:14:2
<ikonia> Tm_T: sure but based on what I've just seen in other channels and his total lies/attitude I won't be removing the ban
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow: thanks, I couldn't find it
<Tm_T> ikonia: neither would I
<Jack_Sparrow> ikonia, We can remove that one
<Jack_Sparrow> solid_liq, One more sec
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow: if you see it - please remove
<solid_liq> Jack_Sparrow: k
<ikonia> Tm_T: hahhhhh now I see the help
<ikonia> Tm_T: sorry
<Tm_T> ikonia: np
<ikonia> l0fls: look, to be honest, your talking about a topic thats not acceptable, you where asked to stop, and you wanted to try to work around it rather than just stopping
<ikonia> Tm_T: didn't know you could do that
<ikonia> Tm_T: gratzi 
<Tm_T> ikonia: there's not much I cannot do
<ikonia> Tm_T: obviously not
<Tm_T> ikonia: part of being semigod
<l0fls> ikonia: thats true  i just thought a ban was kinda harsh
<Tm_T> l0fls: is not
<ikonia> l0fls: well, come on, you started a topic thats not great, you where asked to stop, you tried to work around it, come on, just stop
<Tm_T> l0fls: but removing it is free to be discussed, ofcourse
<Jack_Sparrow> solid_liq, Done, thank you for your patience
<ikonia> l0fls: you know it's not a good topic for a linux support channel
<ikonia> l0fls: and look at the dicussion with other uses it started
<solid_liq> Jack_Sparrow: thank you :D
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow: thanks man !
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<l0fls> ikonia: thats tru just a little bit offtopic :)
<ikonia> l0fls: it's more than that, as you know
<Myrtti> little bit?
<l0fls> lol
<ikonia> l0fls: and you could have just stopped
<Myrtti> it's offtopic for *EVERY* *SINGLE* Ubuntu IRC channel
<l0fls> Tm_T:  ban is gone it was temp ban
<ikonia> l0fls: look at all the other people discussing it after you mention it
<ikonia> l0fls: I wouldn't give it a second thought then
<ikonia> l0fls: re-join the channel and get back into participating
<Tm_T> !ot4ot
<ubottu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu-ops. Controversial topics, which often turn into flame wars: war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, questionably legal activities, suicide are not for here. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy)
<ikonia> don't give it a second thought
<l0fls> ikonia:  thats the problem i dont think before i speak but i will now
<l0fls> take care all im reallylllly late for class
<ikonia> l0fls: good man
<Tm_T> rush hour
<Myrtti> indeed
<nickrud_> Tm_T, what's your preferred incense?
<Tm_T> my preferred what?
<Tm_T> I know that's a name of the band
<Myrtti> Tm_T: suitsuke
<nickrud_> as a demi-god, you don't rate burnt entrails, but incense is reasonable
<Tm_T> nickrud_: whatever makes you feel better
<nickrud_> cool. I keep a few varieties around, just in case ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> Myrtti, Did you see the name of that book.  I highly recommend it
<Myrtti> Jack_Sparrow: yeah, I have to look if I can find it
<Jack_Sparrow> Myrtti, I feel strongly about it and if you cant find it let me know.  I have been to his clinic in Del Mar and I cant speak highly enough about what it did for me
<Jack_Sparrow> brb< I just gotta try this cube in windows
<nickrud_> nothing like adding more breakage to windows, although I do use something that provides 4 desktops
<Flannel> nickrud_: The powertools one?
<nickrud_> Flannel, http://www.codeplex.com/vdm
<nickrud_> provides a nice, floating switcher that shows above ubuntu in a full screen vm. 
<Jack_Sparrow> Cube in XP Pro.. Gotta Love it
<Flannel> Ah.  There's a MS one too.  I tried it once, it munges the taskbar stuff
<jussi01> people here still use wndows? o.O 
<Seeker`> jussi01: my room gets a bit dark otherwise
<Seeker`> daylight is nice occasionally
<jussi01> Seeker`: overated...
<jussi01> :P
<Seeker`> :P
<jussi01> anyway, bed time for me
<Seeker`> nn
<Jack_Sparrow> nini
<Jack_Sparrow> Flannel, Seems to wwork fine, but didnt push it much
<Flannel> Jack_Sparrow: What does?
<Jack_Sparrow> The cube in XP ppro
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud, Hold down the fort, I need to start making dinner...  
<nickrud_> Jack_Sparrow, I'm at work on a short break ....
<Flannel> Dinner? its 2!
<Jack_Sparrow> Flannel, Making soup from scratch, smoked turkey legs and fresh veggies etc
<Jack_Sparrow> Flannel, Besides I am old, I am allowed to eat dinner at 4pm
<Jack_Sparrow> CrashBandicoot, How may we help you today
<CrashBandicoot> wrong room
<Jack_Sparrow> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> @btlogin
<ikonia> looks like a forwarder thats just realised he's not in #ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> I dont see a ban.. some are close.. but not on him
<nickrud_> name is very familiar
<Jack_Sparrow> I think it is John Nelson
<Jack_Sparrow> It is... He fessed up
<ikonia> how did you guess ?
<ikonia> @bansearch [c0re]
<ubottu> Match: [c0re]!*@* by ikonia in #ubuntu on Dec 18 2008 16:45:52 (ID: 8083)
<ikonia> @btlogin
<ikonia> [c0ma] = [c0re] ?
<ikonia> or c-0-r-e
<ikonia> c-0-r-e's account has been deleted so I'm wondering if it's [c0ma]
<ikonia> can't see the ip's c-0-r-e was using though due to cloak
<ikonia> Gary: PriceChild freenoders can you look
<ikonia> 22:51 < [c0ma]> put the live cd in your microwave for 30 seconds then try to  boot it...
<ikonia> makes me think it is him
<Seeker`> makes me think its a troll even if it isn't him
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> be nice to know if it was
#ubuntu-ops 2009-01-13
<Seeker`> anyone seen the dell selling nvidia quadros for £12?
<Tm_T> nope
<Seeker`> http://accessories.euro.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=uk&l=en&cs=ukdhs1&sku=A1662660
<Tm_T> Seeker`: like to get me two of those? (:
<Seeker`> heh
<Seeker`> its all over the net
<Flannel> Tm_T: nvidia octo, eh?
<Seeker`> I put in an order for 1 just in case
<Seeker`> no chance it will go through
 * Flannel has AGP only!
<Seeker`> http://www.overclock.net/online-deals/439957-dell-uk-pny-nvidia-quadro-fx-6.html
<Seeker`> http://www.hotukdeals.com/item/316539/nvidia-quatro-fx460-only-12-inc-del/
<Tm_T> Flannel: ?
<Flannel> Tm_T: I have AGP for my graphics card
<Tm_T> Flannel: so do I but what octo?
<Flannel> Tm_T: Oh, 2xquadros = 8
<Seeker`> I dont know why but I feel a bit nervous about having ordered one now
<Flannel> Heh
<Tm_T> Seeker`: how so?
<Tm_T> Seeker`: and did you order it for me?
<Tm_T> because I definately would like to use one of those
<Seeker`> I ordered it for me
<Seeker`> dont have the money to order more than 1 sadly
<Seeker`> and just something doesn
<Seeker`> t feel quite right about it
<nickrud>  Seeker` I hope they don't hit your for 1,295
<nickrud> s/your/you/
<Flannel> Well, if they bump the price you can cancel it
<nickrud> Flannel, by the way storage, if you decide to use it, is confirmed
<Flannel> nickrud: Sounds good.  Looks like we're also getting some good news on the GBJ front too.  One of the organizers has suggested we hold one in a room.
<Flannel> Which is nice, since we were sort of bummed about them overlapping.  But weren't really sure holding a BoF session as a bugjam would be appropriate
<nickrud> excellent. Some serious presentation experience for someone
<Flannel> Well, if you read the logs from the meeting yesterday, we're hoping we can move our presentations there too, maybe three per day or two or something.  That'd be a lot more feasible.
<nickrud> ah, I see what you're talking about. But I think some people would get a lot out of just watching one
<Seeker`> nickrud: part of their terms and conditinos that if things cange, you can cancel
<nickrud> Seeker`, it was a joke more than anything. I'm assuming your credit card company protects you from that anyway.
<nickrud> but here's hoping for you :)
<Flannel> nickrud: Yeah, We'll be holding a bug jam (hopefully) throughout the day.  Both running one, and going over how to run one, etc.
<Flannel> Or, that's the plan anyway... Hopefully we'll have enough manpower.
<nickrud> always the key question when it's voluteer run. personal experience is estimate 60% show up
<Seeker`> nickrud:                                                                                                                                                                   11.4 Customer indemnifies Dell for any claim which arises due to Customer’s own actions of which Dell had no knowledge or could not reasonably be expected to have
<Seeker`>                                                                                                                                                                   had knowledge, or for any claim related to IM or IPR specified or owned by Customer & integrated into Product.
<Seeker`> 3.1 The Price that Customer has to pay will be shown on Dell’s Order Confirmation and invoices. The cost of freight, insurance, import or export, duties or other
<Seeker`> associated costs such as delivery, sales, value add, excise taxes shall be added unless already specified as included in the Price.
<Seeker`> woops, didn't that that would be so big, sorry
<Seeker`> I've got and order confirmation stating £12 or so, so their only option would be to cancel, which I suspect they will based on the number that have been ordered
<nickrud> that protects the company anyway. 
<Flannel> Well, does the invoice say 12?
<nickrud> if someone misplaced a comma/period in a database, I'm sure it'll show everywhere
<Flannel> Right, so: 3.1 The Price that Customer has to pay will be shown on Dell’s Order Confirmation and invoices.
<Seeker`> order confirmation states £12.95
<Flannel> If they (likely) misplaced something, then you're not oblidged to pay it.
<nickrud> Flannel, one last question my boss had: when do expect to arrive with the stuff?
<Flannel> IANAL and all that fun stuff.
 * nickrud knew that
<Flannel> nickrud: Erm... I don't think there'll be anything except for Sat night to Sun morning.
<Seeker`> right, to bed!
<Flannel> and... I don't know what time the expo is, so I can't estimate yet.
<Seeker`> g'night
<nickrud> Flannel, then that's even easier.
<nickrud> Flannel, enough then, just keep me up to date on what I need to know
<Flannel> nickrud: Yeah, since most people will be bringing stuff Sat morning.  Fri is just a setup time for us.
<Flannel> Jack_Sparrow: I too, am eating homemade soup!
<Flannel> but, I just throw everything into a crock pot
<Jack_Sparrow> seeker, I just beat your price on that card by 8 L
<Jack_Sparrow> http://www.e-plenish.com/pgProduct.cfm?cx=7E77839DD37678338BD84FC6D1B8C3520B93E03B5A1DCA080D04FE58BFA3E9B8A89796D8DCE8E351
<Flannel> Jack_Sparrow: That gutsyupgrades link isn't expired
<Jack_Sparrow> Flannel, The other one on feisty
<Flannel> oh, must have missed it.
<Jack_Sparrow> that would still work if feisty was not eol
<Jack_Sparrow> gtsy upgrade link is fine
<Flannel> Well, going from Feisty to Gutsy still works, you just have to move to old-releases for feisty updates
<Jack_Sparrow> @!login
<Jack_Sparrow> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> @btlogin
<Flannel> Hi fdoving, how can we help you?
<Flannel> mmm, nevermind.
<Myrtti> humdidumdidum
<elkbuntu> Flannel, i have to admit, i dont actually understand where he fits in
<elkbuntu> how long have the forums been down now?
<ikonia> didn't know they where
<elkbuntu> about the past 5 hours that i'm aware of
<elkbuntu> one of the dual-booters at work decided to follow a tutorial to install virtualbox that involved messing with his menu.lst
<elkbuntu> "it looked like something important, but i was following the tutorial"
<elkbuntu> turns out he edited it in something that was not a plain text editor
<Myrtti> oops
<elkbuntu> slightly
<elkbuntu> it took 2 hrs, but i finally untangled the mess
<elkbuntu> and banned him from tutorials :P
<ikonia> sonds tedious
<ikonia> sound
<ikonia> some docs out there are so bad
<elkbuntu> ikonia, the fun part is trying to figure which partition is which, when you factor in stuff like extended partitions
<ikonia> yes extneded partition numbering is annoying
<elkbuntu> of course, repeated reboots into a livecd to do the fixing and the fscking at the end
<ikonia> wise to fsck 
<elkbuntu> didnt have a choice
<elkbuntu> he managed to unsettle a few dozen inodes
<ikonia> h
<ikonia> ha
<elkbuntu> although, that could have been me fixing too
<elkbuntu> but me having to do that was entirely his fault :P
<topyli> elkbuntu: what did you have there then? menu.doc perhaps?
<elkbuntu> topyli, it might as well have been. it was binary garble
<theunixgeek> elkbuntu: It's been well over 48 hours and you haven't unbanned me from #ubuntu-offtopic
<elkbuntu> theunixgeek, because we had to talk first, and i have not seen you
<theunixgeek> elkbuntu: well, may I be unbanned now? :)
<elkbuntu> theunixgeek, do you understand yet why what you did was wrong?
<theunixgeek> elkbuntu: yes
<elkbuntu> theunixgeek, then just to make sure you understand correctly, would you like to tell me why it was wrong?
<theunixgeek> elkbuntu: I let somebody troll knowing they had already done that
<elkbuntu> that's what you did, not why it was bad
<elkbuntu> theunixgeek, do you understand *why* it was wrong?
<theunixgeek> elkbuntu: it was bad because it involved people in something futile and useless that took their attention away from whatever chat they were involved in, including aimlessly flooding the channel
<elkbuntu> excellent. topyli as the banner, are you satisfied with this response?
<topyli> very. ten points!
<Myrtti> and a badge
<theunixgeek> :P
<theunixgeek> :)
<elkbuntu> the ban is lifted, you can now re-join on probation.
<theunixgeek> thank you, elkbuntu and topyli 
<theunixgeek> :)
<theunixgeek> may I /part this channel?
<Myrtti> yes please
<Myrtti> thank you
<elkbuntu> immediately joins and asks for a free host...
<topyli> reminds me, whatever became of nbeebo :)
<topyli> on #debian and ##defocus. i guess he's happy
<elkbuntu> seems we are his one-stop-shop for completely irrelevent stuff you could google for in half a second
<topyli> outsourcing search
<elkbuntu> i wonder who that could possibly be
<topyli> my guess is he just wanted to join -ot and feel the love
<elkbuntu> ikonia, is it your bestest friend, or someone else's?
<Myrtti> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Myrtti> @btlogin
<Myrtti> lovely
<ikonia> who sorry
<ikonia> I was just outside
<elkbuntu> ikonia, is the otenet.gr buddy yours?
<ikonia> yes it was him
<ikonia> sken
<ikonia> rats missed him
<ikonia> ughhh to just do chatzill@athedsl.*.gr
<ikonia> it's always him
<Myrtti> moar coffee
<Myrtti> I must have teleported to some alternative universe
 * Myrtti huggles popey 
 * popey huggles Mez 
<popey> eek!
<popey> tabfail
 * popey huggles Myrtti 
<popey> phew
<Gary> huggles!!!
<Myrtti> theme of today: forgetting important stuff.
<Myrtti> I woke up after three hours of sleep three hours earlier than usual to do - something I forgot
<Myrtti> then I was going to ask someone - something important I forgot
<jussi01> Tm_T: sabdfl is active in a meeting in -meeting now if you want him
<Pici> @now
<ubottu> Current time in Etc/UTC: January 13 2009, 15:53:15 - Current meeting: Server Team 
<Jack_Sparrow> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> @btlogin
<ubottu> In #ubuntustudio, K-4U said: ubottu: What is you gender? :')
<jussi01> hehe
<Myrtti> :-|
 * Myrtti slaps K-4U and jussi01 
<Myrtti> hrmmm
<Myrtti> [18:24] ~~~h0tsh1t [n=h0tsh1t@63.245.71.66] has joined #ubuntu
<Myrtti> oh snap
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: ftw = for the win, not f** the world
<Jack_Sparrow> It can mean both
<Jack_Sparrow> Even http://dot.com.do/BTWgloss.html       agrees
<Pici> The past few years its come to mean 'for the win' more often than not.
<jussi01> Pici: +1
<Ursinha> never saw that meaning other thing than for the win
<Jack_Sparrow> Im showing my age again
<Jack_Sparrow> For 10 years it meant the other
<jussi01> stdin: all yours mate. Ive had a long day and Ill probably hose someone...
<stdin> jussi01: I'll probably just end up banning sooner or later
<jussi01> ikonia: ping
<stdin> tritium: mandy666 is also on that IP
<ikonia> jussi01: pong
<jussi01> ikonia: pm -> :)
<ikonia> sure
<tritium> stdin: talked with him/her.  Good attitude, so I'm removing.
<tritium> Thanks for the notice.
<stdin> thank FloodBot1, it notified me ;)
<tritium> Ah ;)
<Tm_T> jussi01: bah, missed
<ubottu> Seveas called the ops in #ubuntu (Neo_The_User spam)
<Pici> Uh
<Pici> oops
<Jack_Sparrow> @mark Neo_The_User #ubuntu  On join spamming users.. then quick part
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: He has a history of doing that
<Jack_Sparrow> Noted..
<Jack_Sparrow> Should I add more to the mark
<Jack_Sparrow> Still catching my breath after my 4 mile hike..
<ubottu> jussi01 called the ops in #ubuntu-server ()
<jussi01> [20:23:37] --> Lezdepeze_ (n=Lezdepez@p4FCBCBD3.dip.t-dialin.net) has joined #ubuntu-server
<jussi01> [20:23:39] <Lezdepeze_> http://www.to-6.net/?uid=263320
<jussi01> !staff | ^^
<ubottu> ^^: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian or PriceChild, I could  use a bit of your time :)
<vorian> jussi01: did you see his quit message?
<jussi01> vorian: heh... yeah, now i did...
<vorian> :)
<pricechild> Wow, just searched google for something and an ubuntuforums result popped up. And it recognises posts and when they were last made etc. and formats them.
<pricechild> skypes one too
<Pici> pricechild: Thats pretty neat.
<pricechild> I'm sure its been around for a while but we just haven't seen it.
<Pici> I wonder if thats something google is doing automagically for all vbulletin installs or something from their webmaster tools
<Amaranth> @help
<Amaranth> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Amaranth> is there a way to look up fdo bugs using ubottu?
<Amaranth> nevermind
<CShadowRun> Hey, i made a edit to ubuntu-uk's ubot5 at 19:08:05, can anyone approve that please?
<CShadowRun> the old pastebin URL has been broken for a while now so it needs to be changed to the new URL
<Daviey> CShadowRun: It doesn;t look like it was forwarded here
<CShadowRun> [19:08:05] [ubot5] Your edit request has been forwarded to #ubuntu-ops. Thank you for your attention to detail
<PriceChild> CShadowRun: please suggest them to ubottu.
<CShadowRun> that's weird
<CShadowRun> PriceChild so i ask for changes to ubot5, to you ubottu?
 * CShadowRun is confused
<PriceChild> ubot5 takes ubottu's database regularly
<CShadowRun> ah i see, ok
<CShadowRun> but isn't ubottu global and not just for ubuntu-uk
<PriceChild> ubot5 isn't just for ubuntu-uk
<CShadowRun> how comes !pastebin goes to pastebin.ubuntu-uk.org?
<PriceChild> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<PriceChild> !pastebin-#ubuntu-uk
<ubottu> Pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://pastebin.ubuntu-uk.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<CShadowRun> ah i see
<CShadowRun> so i ask ubottu to change !pastebin-#ubuntu-uk
<CShadowRun> !pastebin-#ubuntu-uk is <reply> Pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://ubuntu-uk.pastebin.com/ (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<CShadowRun> :(
<topyli> :(
<PriceChild> but we now have your suggestion
<topyli> :)
<CShadowRun> ok, so you guys can fix that? :)
<PriceChild> Hmm is there a reason ubot5 is  muted here
<PriceChild> ubot3 isn't for example :/
<ubot3> PriceChild: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<topyli> har
<jussi01> PriceChild: I dont think jpds change the addressed by character
<jussi01> (in here)
<PriceChild> jussi01: hmm?
<PriceChild> oh, the real one
<CShadowRun> so what am i supposed to do to get it changed? :)
<CShadowRun> http://pastebin.ubuntu-uk.org doesn't exist anymore
<jussi01> CShadowRun: its called wait ;)
<CShadowRun> ok :)
<PriceChild> So it doesn't.
<webpigeon> ubuntu-uk.pastebin.com would be a suitable alternative
<jussi01> CShadowRun: is there a reason you dont have the normal ubuntu pastebin there??
<CShadowRun> jussi01 i don't think so
<PriceChild> !forget pastebin-#ubuntu-uk
<ubottu> I'll forget that, PriceChild
<PriceChild> fixed
<jussi01> :)
<CShadowRun> lol
<webpigeon> thanks :)
<PriceChild> soon
<PriceChild> webpigeon hasn't noticed it hasn't updated?
<PriceChild> by the looks of it neither did cshadowrun
<jussi01> PriceChild: does -uk use ubot5?
<PriceChild> yep
<jussi01> rofl
<jussi01> theyll be back
<PriceChild> 1231875806 0113T194326 < CShadowRun> !pastebin
<PriceChild> 1231875806 0113T194326 < ubot5> Pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://pastebin.ubuntu-uk.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<PriceChild> 1231875843 0113T194403 < ~webpigeon> CShadowRun, \o/ thankyou!
<PriceChild> 1231875848 0113T194408 < CShadowRun> webpigeon :D
<PriceChild> 1231875897 0113T194457 < ~webpigeon> \o/ \o/ \o/ *Dances round the channel now that is most annoying annoyance is gone* \o/ \o/ \o/
<jussi01> hahahahah
<jussi01> *giggle*
 * topyli tickles jussi01
<jussi01> heh
<topyli> ahem. right, back to -ot :)
<jussi01> PriceChild: Ill be in the UK next week \o/ got time to come down and see me?
<PriceChild> jussi01: where abouts?
<jussi01> PriceChild: London, then Bath
<jussi01> gonna go see ikonia
<jussi01> Might have to go to Liverpool at some point, but we will see. (maybe not tho)
<PriceChild> when?
<jussi01> PriceChild: monday 19 - mon 26 
<Seeker`> jussi01: where in london?
<jussi01> Seeker`: airport mostly, then travelling to bath
<Seeker`> ah, so not really london then
<PriceChild> haha
<Seeker`> how are you travelling?
<jussi01> Seeker`: well depends on my host, I think it would be nice too look around a little ;)
<Seeker`> ok
<Seeker`> so where in london? :P
<jussi01> Seeker`: flying to london (dah), then depends on my host
<jussi01> Seeker`: no plans yet!
<Seeker`> heathrow?
<jussi01> yeah
<PriceChild> I probably won't be very available, won't have opportunity to travel far.
<Seeker`> most of the "London" airports aren't really in london
<jussi01> I just realised its actually to gatwick... ( I think)
<Seeker`> heh, thats not london :P
<jussi01> LOL
<jussi01> where is that anyway??
 * jussi01 has no idea
<jpds> jussi01: South of London.
<Seeker`> 30 min drive or so outside the M25
<jussi01> whats the m25
<jpds> jussi01: Orbital motorway of London.
<jpds> jussi01: Don't worry, all the airports have trains to London, so you can go to bath/wherever via there.
<Seeker`> M25 is a large circular car park that people still insist on calling a motorway
<Seeker`> it is generally thought to be the outer boundary of london
<Jack_Sparrow> jrib, Seems he is up to no good on someone elses computer
<Pici> Hm?
<Jack_Sparrow> trying to run script in term as root on boot.. plus the hair on the back of my neck stood up
 * jrib wonders what is private so that it is ok to show a single stranger but not many
<Pici> porn?
<Jack_Sparrow> Seeker`, I found that same card you were looking at for 4 quid
<Seeker`> Jack_Sparrow: I bet they wouldn't honour it
<Jack_Sparrow> http://www.e-plenish.com/pgProduct.cfm?cx=7E77839DD37678338BD84FC6D1B8C3520B93E03B5A1DCA080D04FE58BFA3E9B8A89796D8DCE8E351
<Seeker`> reports are coming through of orders being cancelled
<Seeker`> Jack_Sparrow: The card from Dell was £4.95, the rest was postage
<jussi01> I just got grumpy at snux and mtecknology... Myrtti go be nice to them for me.
<Jack_Sparrow> Had to assume that would happen
<Seeker`> Jack_Sparrow: I cant say that I'm surprised
<Seeker`> was worth a go
<Jack_Sparrow> you bet it was
<Jack_Sparrow> but for two different suppliers having it that cheap.. surprising
<Seeker`> I suspect one of their suppliers screwed up
<Seeker`> and they automatically update their prices to $suppliers_price * 1.x
<Seeker`> where x is percentage markup
<Jack_Sparrow> yep
<Jack_Sparrow> Alright.  I'm off to play with the cube on my windows box... 
<Seeker`> seeya
<Seeker`> have "fun"
<Jack_Sparrow> I expect it to gag on 3d games but still interesting for 2d stuff
<jussi01> Seeker`: only 1.x?
<Seeker`> heh
<Seeker`> well, that allows for a 100% markup
<Seeker`> or close enough
<Mez> popey: why the huggles?
<Mez> popey: oh, tabfail, nvm
<Seeker`> lo Mez 
<Mez> lo Seeker` :D
#ubuntu-ops 2009-01-14
<jrib> find: your brain
<jrib> hmm
<Pici> find test bleh
<Pici> hm
<Pici> find him, hang him :)
<Pici> hrm. That did it @ 15:31 EST in #ubuntuforums
<Jack_Sparrow> Creative
<nickrud> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<nickrud> could someone poke the floodbots? they seem a little too active
<nalioth> poke them with what?
<nickrud> nalioth, a clue stick
<nickrud> by the way nalioth hi, haven't seen you for a while ;)
 * nalioth has been watching 
<nalioth> seeing folks vouching for my authenticity
<Seeker`> pfft, nalioth is a bot
<Jack_Sparrow> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> @btlogin
<Jack_Sparrow> If a user justs floods with profanity we dont need that on bt right.. just a note about it not one of the colorful quotes
<Jack_Sparrow> @mark #ubuntu Oinkness A true potty-mouth... Impatient and Rude..
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<nickrud> hi wobblywu 
<wobblywu> hi nickrud 
<nickrud> domn
<nickrud> don't tell me there's a problem in -offtopic
<wobblywu> there isn't
<nickrud> whew
<wobblywu> there rarely are problems there :)
<nickrud> nah, only when you're around ;)
<wobblywu> you should know the main cause of the problems there by now :P
<wobblywu> you crazy vikings looting and plundering the poor village ;(
<wobblywu> there's a problem with a user currently in both main and -offtopic, though
<nickrud> I'm a weaponless viking there
<nickrud> which one?
<wobblywu> opersts, idling in both main and -offtopic, seems to enjoy bugging users in PM
<wobblywu> i've seen him do it to others a few times now, and I was the lucky one today :)
<wobblywu> nothing too big, but it could cause a disturbance with someone less familiar with these kind of users
<nickrud> ah, thanks. I checked him earlier in main, telling someone that asking about wireless wasn't an ubuntu question and to please leave
<wobblywu> he basically accuses users of acting racist, in PM
<wobblywu> then goes on to rant about being rude for mentioning his nickname in the channel, and stuff like: (03:08) <opersts> or further action may be taken (03:08) <opersts> of my own choosing.
<jrib> wobblywu: he'll be banned if he continues, I warned him now
<wobblywu> nothing major, of course.. but it's a nuisance we might be able to do without, especially if his behaviour is less than useful in main as well :)
<jrib> he's an obvious troll though
<wobblywu> right
<jrib> you can tell as much just from his /whois
<wobblywu> always fun, being in here... what would I have to do to get an "idling allowed" badge?
<wobblywu> <- good at playing dead
<nickrud> wondering if it's the same guy as markpee
<wobblywu> I believe he is
<wobblywu> or they have a very similar sense of humour
<nickrud> *is markpee, that sounds similar to his tactics
<nalioth> wobblywu: we don't know who you are, for one
<wobblywu> nalioth, really? I end up in here more often than I want to admit
<nickrud> probably not as often as needed ;p
<wobblywu> I must say I'm fairly lopsided in my channel of activity preference, though
<nalioth> wobblywu: you are not identified
<wobblywu> nalioth, that's a long story *blames LjL*
<nalioth> wobblywu: you could be _anyone)
<nalioth> wobblywu: ergo: we don't know who you are
<wobblywu> might be time to add one of those ACCESS list entries once I remember that password of mine
<jrib> guys, opersts is friends with the owner of freenode!
<jrib> ...
<wobblywu> ... ?
<jrib> !ettiquette > opersts
<jrib> !coc > opersts
<wobblywu> you sure you want to do that?
<wobblywu> he knows mister Freenode
<wobblywu> Frank Freenode, if my memory serves me well
<nickrud> wobblywu, I think your thinking of Freddy
<nickrud> *you're
<ubottu> jrib called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<wobblywu> mister freenode-friend just became naughty
<nalioth> hi opersts what can we do for you?
<opersts> tonyyarusso, jrib 
<opersts> hi nalioth - i need to talk to tonyyarusso and jrib 
<opersts> i need to get back onto ubuntu and ubuntu-offtopic please 
<opersts> i am a regular in those rooms and so i dont appericated being wiped off for no reason
<nalioth> why is that? you seem to have no respect for anyone there
<opersts> its everyone else who seems to lack respect
<opersts> i was trying to keep them in line
<nalioth> ahhh, i see.
<nalioth> you can come back and try again in a few days
<opersts> thats unaccetable 
<nalioth> well, you put yourself in the position
<opersts> yes well someone has to take control over this place 
<nalioth> i suggest you go clean up efnet or quakenet, then (good practice)
<opersts> now let me back so i can teach jrib and tonyyarusso a lesson
<nalioth> what kind of lesson would that be?
<opersts> Goodbye, nalioth 
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: please mark this gentleman in the bantracker
<tonyyarusso> !bantracker
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bantracker
 * tonyyarusso has to remember how to use
<nickrud> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<nickrud> @btlogin
<tonyyarusso> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<tonyyarusso> @btlogin
<tonyyarusso> oh yeah
<nickrud> and   @mark
<bluesmoke> @login
<ubottu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<Amaranth> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<nickrud> bluesmoke, blowing smoke again?
<Jack_Sparrow> tonyyarusso,          like this                 @mark #ubuntu opersts  Offense..
<Flannel> He was causing trouble the other day too.
<tonyyarusso> aroo?  Nifty Jack_Sparrow 
<Flannel> His ident won't change even if his nicks do.
<tonyyarusso> I just did it in the web interface.
<tonyyarusso> awww, or tried to.  db error
<Jack_Sparrow> You can do it from here too.. thanks to our handy dandy programmers
<Jack_Sparrow> Flannel, I didnt think they had to change repos.. just   sudo do-release upgrade  to upgrade feisty to gutsy
<Flannel> The first thing you have to do on feisty is make sure you're fully up to date (and have update manager installed), so you need to move over to old-releases for that
<Flannel> Also, he's on edgy, so he's going E F G
<Jack_Sparrow> Thats a long haul
<Flannel> Yep.  Pity he upgraded to Edgy and didn't stick with Dapper ;)
<Flannel> erm
<Flannel> Wuju in -ot could use a looking at
<Flannel> Hooray pings
<Flannel> Hmmm, nothing in -monitor?  Or am I not in that channel anymore
<Flannel> what on earth?
<Flannel> Random query from someone whos in *no* channels with me with an Ubuntu question?
<tritium> Flannel: nice
<Flannel> tritium: Now in #u... was just the strangest thing in the world
<tritium> That is strange indeed.
<Jack_Sparrow> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> @btlogin
<ziroday> hey frootcaek in #ubuntu is trolling
<ziroday> and is inviting people from ##linux
<bazhang> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> @btlogin
<ikonia> interesting
<ikonia> ubottu responds to "find -name"
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> I thought it should only respond to !find
<stdin> ikonia: it probably only responds like that to those of us who are logged in
<stdin> I need to work in the filtering some more, as the inbuilt supybot filtering is not sufficient I've had to reimplement a custom filter
<ikonia> stdin: nope, user in #ubuntu was triggerin it
<ikonia> triggering
<stdin> well, that's just code fail for me :p
<ikonia> ha ha, 
<Myrtti> I want to throw up :-(
<Tm_T> why?
<Myrtti> I'm so confused and stressed and everything
 * elkbuntu cuddles Myrtti
<ikonia> |_ocke: what's up ? 
<ikonia> how can we help
<ikonia> |_ocke: hello ?
<Flannel> ikonia: Its likely a forward
<ikonia> just found it
<ikonia> tons of ban/forwards for him
<Tm_T> <3
<ikonia> may as well get rid of him now as his constant sexual requests are not going to change looking at the history
<elkbuntu> who this time?
<Tm_T> me again?
<ikonia> jussi 
<jussi01> hey, ikonia
<ikonia> yo
<Myrtti> do you want him out of here?
<Myrtti> or from where?
<|_ocke> can i please get unbanned from #ubuntu-offtopic
<|_ocke> it's been like 2 weeks now
<ikonia> |_ocke: whats the deal with all the sexual stuff
<ikonia> |_ocke: you do it loads
<ikonia> you know its wrong
<ikonia> why ?
<ikonia> how many times have you been banned for it - I count 4 now
<ikonia> at least
<|_ocke> i hade had too much to drink at the time
<ikonia> so ?
<ikonia> what about the other times
<|_ocke> i only thought i'd been banned twice, but i guess i'm wrong
<ikonia> you are
<ikonia> why do you keep doing it ?
<|_ocke> i apologize, i don't mean to do it
<ikonia> tired of people who are persistantly a problem, and you are
<ikonia> |_ocke: you do it persistantly
<ikonia> so don't say you didn't mean to do it - you've done it at leat 3 other times and been banned for it
<|_ocke> it's not like it's somethin i do on purpose in the chan
<ikonia> yet you keep doing it
<elkbuntu> |_ocke, you are responsible for your own actions. we are responsible for keeping our channels clean. you've proven that we cannot trust you in our channels, so we must do what we can to keep them clean
<|_ocke> i admit i talk more freely in other channels where it is appropriate and results in lively chat when before there was nothing, but i only talk about it in the ubuntu channels unintentionally when i am not in my right mind and don't realize i'm saying such things in the wrong channel
<elkbuntu> |_ocke, we cannot afford the manhours to babysit you.
<|_ocke> and if it's what it takes, i'll promise to leave all ubuntu related channels as soon as i start drinking any day
<elkbuntu> you've promised this before, and you fail to do so
<elkbuntu> why should we believe you this time?
<ikonia> |_ocke: can we move on now
<ikonia> you've been quite for 15 minutes, so lets move on 
<ikonia> !idle | |_ocke 
<ubottu> |_ocke: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<Myrtti> aaaand
<elkbuntu> he'll be off sulking
<ikonia> @btlogin
<ikonia> bt's borked
<ikonia> sqllite database errors
 * Myrtti wants to bash something broken with a hammer
<Myrtti> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGH
 * Tm_T hugggggggles Myrtti tight
<stdin> ikonia: WFM
<ikonia> Hmmm
<ikonia> I just tried to add some comments earlier and sqite was complaining
<stdin> hmm
<ikonia> I still can't comment on a ban
<ikonia> in bT
 * stdin get's annoyed
<stdin> $ ls -l bans.db 
<stdin> -rw-rw-rw- 2 jussi www-data 147790848 2009-01-14 12:35 bans.db
<stdin> (yes I made it 666)
<stdin> yet, still: _sqlite.DatabaseError: unable to open database file
<stdin> though reading from the database works
<ikonia> how odd
<stdin> and the sqlite documentation on that error: "This value is returned if the database file could not be opened for some reason."
<stdin> wow, that's helpful :|
<ikonia> what is the process for people threatening to ban evade with freenode
<Tm_T> ikonia: I think if it happens, contact staff
<ikonia> I thought as much
<ikonia> wanted to check
<Jack_Sparrow> Ignore it unless they do
<Tm_T> threatening means ban won't be lifted
<ikonia> he's tried
<Jack_Sparrow> mark bt with ban evasion date time and I assume staff will handle it
<ikonia> can't mark - BT down for comments
<Pici> ikonia: Make a note of it and mark the BT later
<ikonia> already have
<Pici> or just mention it here for us to see while the bt is down.
<ikonia> user klotho banned on ip and nick, tried to change ident to get in but the ip ban caught it
<Jack_Sparrow> Morning gang
<ikonia> pretty nasty little guy
<ikonia> but I've noted it and will update BT
<Jack_Sparrow> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> @btlogin
<jussi01> ikonia: you can still use @mark
<ikonia> he's not in the channel, I'll just wait for the database to get back up
<ikonia> it's not urgent
<ikonia> just wanted check what the policy was
<jussi01> ikonia: no...
<jussi01> @mark
<ubottu> (mark [<channel>] <nick|hostmask> [<comment>]) -- Creates an entry in the Bantracker as if <nick|hostmask> was kicked from <channel> with the comment <comment>, if <comment> is given it will be uses as the comment on the Bantracker, <channel> is only needed when send in /msg
<ikonia> it's fine, I know what mark does, but there are bans in place, I'd rather stick the comments on them when teh DB is back up so it's clear why
<J-_> someone want to take care of vent313 in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<J-_> thanks
<stdin> ikonia: you can probably comment with @comment
<stdin> @help comment
<ubottu> (comment <id> [<comment>]) -- Reads or adds the <comment> for the ban with <id>, use @bansearch to find the id of a ban
<ikonia> ta
<stdin> you can get the id from @bansearch
<ikonia> still struggling with what's going on with the database then ?
<stdin> yep, I'm guessing it's something to do with permissions, but I don't think I can make the permissions any more lax
<stdin> I'm thinking about creating a program that switches UIDs and executes the SQL, that's how disparate I am
<stdin> ok, I've kinda fixed it, but I don't know *why* I needed to do it
<Pici> What did you do?
<stdin> I changed the group of the directory the database is in to www-data and made it group writeable
<stdin> I think need to research UNIX permissions
<stdin> why would the directory permissions stop a user writing to a file, which it already have write permission to?...
<Tm_T> stdin: IIRC there's some security measurements in apache and stuff that don't allow you to have too permissive folders
<stdin> the database isn't in any apache config, it's set in a python script
<Tm_T> I see
<stdin> and the script can read the database fine
<stdin> so /me is confused
<stdin> (again)
<Tm_T> still I assume it's about too liberate permissions
<Pici> Doesn't bans.cgi make use of modpython? Its been a while since I've looked at that.
<stdin> it just uses pythons cgi module
<stdin> and does some funny things with sys.stdout and sys.stderr
<Tm_T> how about stdin?
<Pici> oho
<stdin> the cgi module handles that ;)
<Myrtti> I love it when you guys talk dirty
<Myrtti> speak more geek to me :-P
<Tm_T> Myrtti: say that to Fujisan?
<Myrtti> :-<
<Myrtti> spoilsport
<Tm_T> sowwy
<Tm_T> just couldn't, well, resist
<Myrtti> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HC9ZGt4djzI
<stdin> catdog
<Jack_Sparrow> What is the channel for people having problems with ubuntu-netbook-remix
<Myrtti> lolwhut?! I is going to fosdem? woooo
<Myrtti> whohoo
<Myrtti> yes? no? maybe?
 * Myrtti can't wait
<Marfi> Hello, I was told to come here and explain a decent-sized bug that I found with Ubuntu.
<Jack_Sparrow> I asked him here to see what he was talking about
<Marfi> It enables you to gain a root account through the repair console on a computer that is locked
<Tm_T> and rbrunhuber?
<Marfi> When the computer boots, just add the boot parameter "single" to the last line. That will boot you in the recovery console. Once you get a root shell, passwd...and you now have a root account with the password
<Marfi> I don't know if it sounds as big as it is, but they have locked the computers down here, and it was quite easy to give my self admin rights to them
<Tm_T> Marfi: hint hint: that's how it works, it's not bug
<Myrtti> it's called recovery console
<Myrtti> if you want it disabled, you can always set a password for it
<Pici> Grub can be given a password to not allow changes if needed.
<Myrtti> or remove the option from the menu
<Tm_T> Marfi: someone should make grub password protected if they like to keep them "locked"
<Pici> rbrunhuber: Can we help you?
<Myrtti> but that's basically the way it's supposed to work in the first place
<Tm_T> indeed it is
<Marfi> Okay, I didn't know you could do that. I will run it by tech services, and let them know about it.
<Myrtti> and then of course - if someone with a mal intent is given physical access to your computer - the situation is bad anyway
<rbrunhuber> Pici: No, I just joined the channel to see what it is about. I never heard of it before. :-). I'm gone.
<Marfi> I knew that you could use it for recovery, but I didn't know if anyone realized that a root account could be made like that.
<Marfi> But compared to many of you, I am still very new to the world of Linux, and have much to learn
<Jack_Sparrow> banlist is full,  we need to make some room.. I just deleted a few...
<ikonia> I'll remove a few of mine
<ikonia> @btlogin
<Jack_Sparrow> Marfi, We appreciate your concern
<ikonia> most of them will be taken up with sken
<Tm_T> Jack_Sparrow: in #ubuntu?
<Marfi> No problem. Have a wonderful day, everyone.
<Tm_T> Marfi: thanks, same to you too
 * Marfi takes the last few cases of Red Stripe, and hands them out to the Ops
<Jack_Sparrow> yep
<Marfi> Enjoy, everyone!  =)
<Myrtti> banlist, full?
<Myrtti> wow
<Pici> Nearly 400 of them.
<Myrtti> hmmm
<Myrtti> do you think it would be ok to remove some of the bans of the Russians from #ubuntu?
<Myrtti> I've got atleast three
<Pici> Myrtti: We can always re-add them if it becomes a problem again.
<Jack_Sparrow> We need to set a ban on * tna (n=iso@p54BD4F8D.dip.t-dialin.net        to   *dip.t-dialin.net        to hold off a troll..  can someone assist
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: jrib just did
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks
<Myrtti> I'm done
<jrib> Jack_Sparrow: I set it on *!n=iso@*.dip.t-dialin.net
<Jack_Sparrow> great..  and thanks to pici for removing the others that I used for the short term
<ikonia> that should be better
<Myrtti> I wonder if I still have that "count who has most bans" oneliner still somewhere
<Pici> fyi: /mode -bbb *!*@* *!*@* 
<Jack_Sparrow> I had not see  the log hit full before
<Pici> Rather, you can remove multiple bans per command,
<ikonia> Pici: thats for multiple removes 
<ikonia> Pici: ahh thank you
<Pici> Yes.
<ikonia> Pici: whoaaa thats sken's currnet ban
<Pici> ikonia: whoaaa, its improperly formatted.
<ikonia> just seen it
<ikonia> well spotteed
<ikonia> spotted
<ikonia> I shall correct, good eyes
<Jack_Sparrow> hes back
<Jack_Sparrow> as          * Jack_Sparrow sets ban on *!*@p54BD6560.dip.t-dialin.net
<Jack_Sparrow> Do we dare set it as tight as.. /mode #ubuntu +b *!*@*.dip.t-dialin.net
<Jack_Sparrow> At least for the short term
<Myrtti> no
<jrib> maybe a temporary ban forward here is ok if he keeps coming in
<jrib> but I don't know if that's a common hostmask or not
<Jack_Sparrow> Any way to see if there are any other connections from that  ip
<Myrtti> isn't t-dialin Deutsche Telekom...
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: lots
<Myrtti> I *really* wouldn't ban that mask
<Pici> from *.dip.t-dialin.net
<Jack_Sparrow> Lets see if this continues
<Jack_Sparrow> hes just joined
<Jack_Sparrow> tuxina
<stdin> Jack_Sparrow: if you want to have fun, type /who *.dip.t-dialin.net
<stdin> that'll give you some scope over that host
<Jack_Sparrow> Can we do that by channel or is it overall
<stdin> /who #ubuntu * *.dip.t-dialin.net
<Pici> That doesn't work for me.
<stdin> nope, it was just a guess
<Jack_Sparrow> stdin, That looked more like a list of all ubu users
<Myrtti> sorry for flood
<Myrtti> [17:55] [freenode] ~~~   #ubuntu tuxina    H   0  n=tuxina@pD9E4F59F.dip.t-dialin.net  [aggri]
<Myrtti> [17:55] [freenode] ~~~   #ubuntu knut      H   0  n=knut@p4FDDED07.dip.t-dialin.net  [knut]
<Myrtti> [17:55] [freenode] ~~~   #ubuntu am4zin    H   0  n=amazin@p5B2FD415.dip.t-dialin.net  [Alex Hauser]
<Myrtti> [17:55] [freenode] ~~~   #ubuntu kienerii_ H   0   n=kienerii@p5B12FE34.dip.t-dialin.net [Micha]
<Myrtti> [17:55] [freenode] ~~~   #ubuntu JostS     H   0  n=jost@p4FC666AF.dip.t-dialin.net  [jost]
<Myrtti> [17:55] [freenode] ~~~   #ubuntu iron      H   0  n=tobias@p4FD2D374.dip.t-dialin.net  [xxxx]
<Myrtti> [17:55] [freenode] ~~~   #ubuntu the[V]oid H   0  n=phate@pD957D4A9.dip.t-dialin.net  [the[V]oid]
<Pici> oy
<Myrtti> [17:55] [freenode] ~~~   #ubuntu apo_      H   0  i=apo@pD9E7BFE9.dip.t-dialin.net  [Valentin]
<Myrtti> [17:55] [freenode] ~~~   #ubuntu synthe_ciser G   0   n=synthi@p579D6328.dip.t-dialin.net [Denis Holthuis]
<Myrtti> [17:55] [freenode] ~~~   #ubuntu hotte-    H   0  n=hotte@p4FE94BA7.dip.t-dialin.net  [howtnted]
<bazhang> wow
<Myrtti> [17:55] [freenode] ~~~   #ubuntu Zeit|awy_ H   0  n=wurscht@p4FD8F2A0.dip.t-dialin.net  [guesswho]
<Myrtti> [17:55] [freenode] ~~~   #ubuntu master_of_master H   0   i=master_o@p549D7D2A.dip.t-dialin.net [Tom Baum]
<Myrtti> [17:55] [freenode] ~~~   #ubuntu CAiRO_    H   0  n=tooar@p4FC22C2D.dip.t-dialin.net  [CAiRO]
<Myrtti> [17:55] [freenode] ~~~   #ubuntu freeman   H   0  n=freeman@p5081D583.dip.t-dialin.net  [freeman]
<Myrtti> [17:55] [freenode] ~~~   #ubuntu puppyuser2007040 G   0   n=root@p5B077F8A.dip.t-dialin.net [gaim]
<Myrtti> it's not that long
<Myrtti> quite many though
<Myrtti> no regulars
<jrib> k, Myrtti makes a good point
<Jack_Sparrow> ore than I expected
<bazhang> hehe
<Jack_Sparrow> more
<Myrtti> Pici: ye of little faith ;-)
<stdin> Pici: Myrtti has +v ;)
<Pici> stdin: So? 
<stdin> so muting won't work
<Pici> Yes it will.
<Myrtti> anyway
<stdin> * Pici sets ban on %Myrtti!*@*
<stdin> <Myrtti> no regulars
<Myrtti> as I said
<Pici> weird.
<Pici> Yes, lots of users.
<Myrtti> almost no regulars - lots of traffic
<Myrtti> really unwise to ban the hostmask
<Jack_Sparrow> We need to fix this persons parting message   chickenzilla (n=chickenz@AStrasbourg-156-1-86-119.w86-204.abo.wanadoo.fr) has left #ubuntu ("Stick the fucking flag up your godamn ass, you sonofabitch")
<Pici> banforward to here then
 * nickrud wonders what was the worst mass ban ever left by a disgruntled op
<Pici> nickrud: I believe that someone once accidentally unbanned everyone
<Jack_Sparrow> Probably mine when I hit a ban button in xchat and tried to ban everyone
<bazhang> I banned canada
<nickrud> neither count, no malice intended
<jrib> Jack_Sparrow: I just ban forward here when I want to say something and the person is no longer in the room.  Leave a comment on the bt
<nickrud> bazhang, I remember
<Jack_Sparrow> Caught it quick, but ruined my day
<bazhang> :/
<Jack_Sparrow> jrib, Np.. will handle in a sec
<bazhang> why is Asus-Tek still able to roam -ot
<Jack_Sparrow> In the xchat script /cs bf chickenz@AStrasbourg-156-1-86-119.w86-204.abo.wanadoo.fr             Is that right?  I hesitate as that is a script function that I messed up once before
<Myrtti> I love lag lovely little lag omnomnom
<jrib> Jack_Sparrow: probably not because there's no room to ban forward to there, just do:  /mode #ubuntu +b *!*@AStrasbourg-156-1-86-119.w86-204.abo.wanadoo.fr!#ubuntu-ops
<Jack_Sparrow> In the xchat script            /cs f chickenz@AStrasbourg-156-1-86-119.w86-204.abo.wanadoo.fr  #Ubuntu              
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<Jack_Sparrow> Done and marked.. thanks
<Amaranth> Am I seeing what I think I'm seeing?
<bazhang> trolling on an epic scale in -ot?
<Amaranth> A group of people with the same native language trying to talk to each other in -offtopic using broken English
<Myrtti> can I put it to +m?
<ASUS-tek> guess who is back 
<ASUS-tek> back again 
<bazhang> <ASUS-tek> majnoon:  are you arab
<ASUS-tek> I am back 
<bazhang> <ASUS-tek> waiting for majnoon to say yes ( so that the can nuke him
<ASUS-tek> ohh as his name suggested ? 
<bazhang> <ASUS-tek> topyli:  does not kicks people much bazhang does so does ompaul and othes
<bazhang> !coc | ASUS-tek 
<ubottu> ASUS-tek: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<bazhang> ASUS-tek, read that carefully
<ASUS-tek> okey 
<ASUS-tek> so I must leave now bazhang sorry for the problem caused 
<Tm_T> ....
<Tm_T> he's not sorry
<bazhang> what the heck
<Tm_T> bazhang: just been thru so many times this so he knows how to save himself from wasting time in non-trolling
<bazhang> Tm_T, hard to understand the special treatment he gets in -ot
<bazhang> he is racial profiling, stalking, making sexist comments on a regular basis, etc
<Tm_T> what special treatment?
<bazhang> ie not banned
<Tm_T> IMO he should be perm-banned
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> |_ocke got six weeks or something like that for much less noxious (though still quite awful) behaviour
 * Myrtti walks out of the discussion
<Jack_Sparrow> Seems the ru gang is moving in on Ubuntu
<bazhang> nah
<bazhang> they are not in -ru
<ubottu> In ubottu, ANTOHA said: mi naim is Anton
<jussi01> Jack_Sparrow: I had enough. forwarded to the russian chan
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<jussi01> Jack_Sparrow: do me a favour and remove that ban in 20 mins or so? I got to go for a bit
<Jack_Sparrow> np  noted
<topyli> whut
<topyli> <ASUS-tek> topyli:  does not kicks people much bazhang does so does ompaul and othes
<topyli> i'm lazy :(
<ikonia> what the hell is ASUS-tek doing with his jew comments
<Pici> I only saw one, and it wasn't misplaced.
<Pici> 11:36:23 <majnoon> it short for yehudi majnoon "the crazy jew"
<Pici> 11:38:07 <?ASUS-tek> yehudi is not exactly jew though what do you feel tavish
<ikonia> read up, talking about arabs and the like
<ikonia> I'm wondering if a big part of his behaviour is language
<ikonia> he's from India as I recall
<ikonia> so when he asked "who mollested who" I think his wording is wrong
<topyli> he does struggle with his english
<elkbuntu> ikonia, he does struggle with his english, yes, but he has no respect for anyone else's personal space. at all. whatsoever
<elkbuntu> i would assume that asking really sensitive or inappropriate questions is a merging of the two limitations
<elkbuntu> if he's been warned about jew and arab comments, he can be removed if he starts up.
<elkbuntu> he is a proverbial cat piss man. he freaks my rtti out, and also snuxoll
<Pici> I agree, no more chances at this point.
<ikonia> more for from the #archlinux-offtopic boys
<ikonia> JanC: what's #ubuntu-beer ?
<JanC> it is/was a channel for ubunteros to talk about beer  ツ
<ikonia> really ? talk about beer ?
<JanC> yeah, we were annoying some other people in other channels when talking about beer, so I started the channel, but it seems like nobody stayed around while I was without a decent internet connection...
<MTecknology> I was wondering if I could get a floodbot in my channel at all
<jussi01> MTecknology: no.
<MTecknology> ok
<MTecknology> is there any way to grab the source for one of my own?
<MTecknology> or is it not public?
<jussi01> MTecknology: as I understand it its not public, but by no means certain of that.
<MTecknology> jussi01: ok, i can handle that. Since you're around, care if I bug you just a little more?
<jussi01> MTecknology: go on, Ill tell you to get out when Im sick of you :D
<MTecknology> :)
<MTecknology> I was trying to setup the ban database and having a heck of a crappy time at it
<jussi01> MTecknology: ahh, if they are bot questions -> #ubuntu-bots
<Cpudan80> suggest update to !install factoid
<Cpudan80> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Cpudan80> See how it points to Dapper ...
<Cpudan80> Shouldnt it point to something more current?
<Cpudan80> unless maybe ubiquity hasnt changed since DD
<Seeker`> Cpudan80: what do you suggest?
#ubuntu-ops 2009-01-15
<Seeker`> Cpudan80: suggest something sensible, I'll add it
<Flannel> Dapper's Ubiquity was the only one with a whole lot of issues.  Well, except the "must create root partition" from a few later ones (I can't recall which)
<Flannel> Of course, we certainly wouldn't lose a whole lot removing that page from the factoid.  It's likely linked to in the Dapper release notes? (hopefully?  I can't check right now).
<Seeker`> Flannel: yarp
<Flannel> I say just s/ and...KnownIssues//
<Seeker`> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Seeker`> !install is  Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, Seeker` said: !install is  Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall
<Seeker`> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> @btlogin
<Seeker`> !install is Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<ubottu> But install already means something else!
<Seeker`> Ubottu: no, install is Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<ubottu> I'll remember that Seeker`
<Seeker`> !install
<ubottu> install is Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<Seeker`> Ubottu: no, install is <reply> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<Seeker`> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<Seeker`> !install is <reply> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<ubottu> But install already means something else!
<Seeker`> Ubottu: no, install is <reply> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<ubottu> I'll remember that Seeker`
<Seeker`> all done
<ubottu> In ubottu, pepperjack said: dpkg is so much more awesome
<ubottu> DaSkreech called the ops in #kubuntu ()
 * genii crawls in and makes his way over to the coffeepot
<genii> Man, days of scroll to catch up on
<tritium> genii: that's what coffee is for ;)
<genii> tritium: True, true. Although I've basically been on broth and fruit juice :/
<tritium> Oh no!  You've been sick, eh?
<genii> Yes, pneumonia
<Flannel> tasty
<tritium> Oh, man.  Sorry to hear that.  I'm glad you're doing better.
<genii> Flannel: That diet is over-rated
<genii> tritium: I had stomach flu at the same time, made for lots of fun ...not!
<tritium> :(
<genii> At least I made it in to one of my workplaces tonight. I'll be back at my regular job tomorrow. 
<genii> Anyhow nice to see you crazies :)
<tritium> You too!
 * genii hands out large mugs of coffee
<genii> Anything exciting since Monday?
<tritium> I don't remember -- I've slept since then.
<genii> Heh
<genii> I'd left my laptop at work
<tritium> That was bizarre.
<genii> tritium: in #u ?
<Flannel> you mean girlbuntu?
<tritium> Yes
<nickrud> anyone here quit smoking recently?
<Amaranth> I'm trying
<nickrud> tough. I just jumped up to grab one, realized there's none in the house ;)
<genii> I smoked 2 cigs over 3 days. But only because I'd light it, then hack up a pint of fluids and have to put it out again. 
<nickrud> heh. One way to start I guess
<genii> nickrud: I was pretty freaking cranky
<nickrud> that was the illness, not the nicotine withdrawal :)
<genii> I think both
 * genii chews a Nicorette
<nickrud> I'm using a patch to avoid the withdrawal, or most of it anyway. I used it once before, actually completed the entire sequence without smoking. Then, when I stopped using the patch a major life change stressed me out and ... well it's a common story
<genii> nickrud: Right now with the gum I'm down from 1 1/2 packs a day to about 6 cigs. But still a ways to go
<genii> Also the gum is pretty horrid
<nickrud> ping me if you need someone to Just Say No :)
<genii> Heh
<nickrud> 34 year habit. I have hopes still
<genii> nickrud: 27 years here
<genii> My doc keeps insisting I quit
<nickrud> Mine just says 'Consider it said.' Next checkup he might brighten up a bit
<genii> At least we'll still have coffee...
<nickrud> oh yes. I'm spending the money I save on an espresso machine
<nickrud> my last one broke years ago. It's a great way to start the morning, a fresh, steaming latte
<genii> Cool :)
<genii> Well, time for sleep.... good night all
<nickrud> genii, you also. 
<NGL-Jabrroa_> ikonia
<NGL-Jabrroa_> would you mind removing my forward ?
<NGL-Jabrroa_> ill respect your rules
<NGL-Jabrroa_> i just need to do !emerald themes
<NGL-Jabrroa_> and ask some questions
<NGL-Jabrroa_> !emerald themes
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald themes
<NGL-Jabrroa_> dang
<NGL-Jabrroa_> any ops in here?
<nickrud> yep, sorta. ikonia appears away
<nickrud> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<nickrud> @btlogin
<NGL-Jabrroa_> could you please remove whatever is forwarding me here?
<nickrud> NGL-Jabrroa_, ikonia didn't leave any clearance for us; you'll have to talk to him
<NGL-Jabrroa_> ikonia banned me for talking about PS3 ubuntu and he asked me to stop and i did not. i am sorry and i will not disrespect your rules
<NGL-Jabrroa_> seriously?
<NGL-Jabrroa_> well could you do somethin for me?
<NGL-Jabrroa_> type !emerald themes
<NGL-Jabrroa_> in #ubuntu?
<nickrud> NGL-Jabrroa_, yeah. I expect him to respect my bans, unless I leave terms for removal. Least I can do is respect his
<NGL-Jabrroa_> ok fair enough
<nickrud> that has no usable factoid. 
<nickrud> NGL-Jabrroa_, I think you can /msg ubottu without being in #ubuntu.
<NGL-Jabrroa_> hmm
<NGL-Jabrroa_> no output
<nickrud> NGL-Jabrroa_, also, please don't idle here, ikonia is usually active early morning west coast time
<NGL-Jabrroa_> ok sorry ill leave :)
<nickrud> I'll tell him you were polite, when I see him
<topyli> i think this was the one who claimed to have i386 ubuntu running on a "modded" ps3 and kept talking about it. sort of offtopic for #ubuntu, and also a bit doubtful :)
<topyli> i may have the wrong nick, can't remember
<nickrud> ah, I remember now. I never actually looked at the log, just for a comment from ikonia
<ikonia> morning
<ikonia> @btlogin
<ikonia> NGL-Jabrroa_: hello
<NGL-Jabrroa_> hey man
<ikonia> I believe your looking to get the ban forward removed (I've just read the logs)
<ikonia> is that correct
<NGL-Jabrroa_> so what do you say to my rewuest?
<NGL-Jabrroa_> yea
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> I won't be removing the forward at this time
<ikonia> your attitude and offensive nature, as well as your digregard for people is unacceptable
<ikonia> and you are still showing those signs
<NGL-Jabrroa_> how so?
<ikonia> i have no confidence what you won't start telling more nonsense about PS3 and intel chips, nor will you respect people, nor will your language be approrpiate
<ikonia> NGL-Jabrroa_: so you don't remember calling us "fucking retards" or anything like that ?
<NGL-Jabrroa_> but you have no buisness in what i say in other channels. 
<ikonia> "or you're fucking gay"
<NGL-Jabrroa_> i appologize for that
<NGL-Jabrroa_> i am reallly sorry
<ikonia> that was in a private message and in this channel
<ikonia> I don't believe you at this time
<NGL-Jabrroa_> i was worked up
<elkbuntu> and what's to say you wont get worked up again?
<ikonia> no - you where telling in my opinion lies, and wanted to make a a "event" 
<NGL-Jabrroa_> trust me i wont
<ikonia> I don't
<elkbuntu> NGL-Jabrroa_, i dont trust you.
<NGL-Jabrroa_> now you cant say its a lie you dont even have a ps3
<NGL-Jabrroa_> its my buisness
<ikonia> I can say in my opinion your telling lies
<ikonia> and your evidence is non-existant
<NGL-Jabrroa_> yes you can
<ikonia> I'm not interested
<ikonia> I don't believe you, 
<NGL-Jabrroa_> haha my "evidence" im not allowed to give fully
<ikonia> you don't give any - you just keep saying you don't know how it's done your friend did it
<NGL-Jabrroa_> this has nothing to do with this channel
<ikonia> then you called is fucking retards for not understanding something you don't know yourself
<ikonia> it does - your attitude is not acceptable towards people
<ikonia> and as I said - this was done in this channel
<NGL-Jabrroa_> yea well you were assuming thats its immposible
<ikonia> so I won't be removing the ban at this time
<ikonia> so if there is nothing else I can help you with at this time, i'd request you leave the channel and go about your day
<NGL-Jabrroa_> well when could you ? i need answers to things and im not going to cause trouble
<ikonia> when I see a bit more maturity from you
<NGL-Jabrroa_> and you see none now?
<ikonia> no
<NGL-Jabrroa_> how so?
<elkbuntu> NGL-Jabrroa_, ubuntuforums.org may be more suited to your temperament
<NGL-Jabrroa_> how so?
<NGL-Jabrroa_> ikonia
<ikonia> NGL-Jabrroa_: how so what ?
<NGL-Jabrroa_> how am i being immature at this moment?
<ikonia> I didn't say at this exact moment
<ikonia> I said I don't believe you at this exact moment
<elkbuntu> NGL-Jabrroa_, you're already showing a tendency to repeat just because an answer did not happen quick enough
<NGL-Jabrroa_> well i am serious when i say i am not going to cause any more trouble and just want to go back to learn.
<ikonia> NGL-Jabrroa_: you told me yesterday "ubuntu is fucking gay, losers use it" or words to those efect
<ikonia> effect
<ikonia> has that opinion changed ?
<NGL-Jabrroa_> ive changed my perspective on that 
<ikonia> in a day - wow
<NGL-Jabrroa_> and other things this week
<NGL-Jabrroa_> no not in a day
<ikonia> well, I don't believe you as I said earlier, so I won't be removing the ban today (last time I'll say this) so I'd request you go about your day 
<NGL-Jabrroa_> ubuntu is deff not my fav and yes i would think its for new users
<NGL-Jabrroa_> but i still learn
<ikonia> well, I think we've discussed this as far as it's going to go today, so your welcome to go about your day 
<NGL-Jabrroa_> yea later man
<ikonia> bye
<ikonia> I'll update BT so it paints a clearer picture of his behaviour
<ikonia> FYI: 17:01 < NGL-Jabrroa> shut the fuck up
<ikonia> 17:01 < NGL-Jabrroa> why dont you go back to your gay ubuntu channel?
<ikonia> from yesterday so it's logged
<elkbuntu> wow, so not even 24hrs?
<ikonia> nope
<ikonia> hence why I don't believe him
<ikonia> he's telling packs of lies in tons of channels about being the PS3 mod guy, when people (not me) question him on it as it sounds not realistic he responds with shut up fucktard, you don't know anything
<ikonia> then later on when questioned he says "I don't know how to do it, I don't know how it works, my friend does it"
<ikonia> being a liar in other channels is not my business however it is when he uses these lies to miss-lead people in #ubuntu
<ikonia> the fact that he still clings to his lies does not make me think he's ready to be back in #ubuntu as I don't think he can be straight with people
<ikonia> (my opinion)
<elkbuntu> heh
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, unop said: ubottu's brain is fading
<elkbuntu> orly?
<Flannel> What on earth?
<ikonia> ?
<Flannel> "I'm not that Fuzzy that was here just minutes ago" in #u
 * Flannel wonders if the world has gone further insane.
<Flannel> So, apparently info works in queries now for everyone, but now its double posting in channels for non-editors
<elkbuntu> checked for a full moon?
<Flannel> jussi01, stdin ^^
<Flannel> elkbuntu: Full moon was two days ago
<elkbuntu> Flannel, lag effect maybe
<Flannel> I suppose.
<elkbuntu> theres *always* a peak of idiocy on a full moon
<Flannel> stdin: Only non-editors
<stdin> Flannel: get someone to try it now
<Flannel> stdin: there you go
<stdin> I really do quite dislike supybot right now...
<elkbuntu> only now?
<stdin> well, only when I have to fix it
<stdin> the rest of the time I try not to think about it
<elkbuntu> hehe
<stdin> btw, don't complain that /msg ubottu !info ... doesn't work for anyone who's logged in, consider it a compromise
<stdin> /msg ubottu info ... still works for us
<elkbuntu> i usually leave of the !/@ when i pm anyway
<jussi01> err, stdin did you do that?
<bazhang> @login
<bazhang> @whoami
<bazhang> @login
<jussi01> bazhang: bots gone
<bazhang> jussi01, oh thanks :)
<bazhang> o/
<ubottu> jussi01 called the ops in #ubuntuforums ()
<jussi01> far out!
<ubottu> jussi01 called the ops in #ubuntuforums ()
 * elkbuntu looks at asus-tek in -ot.
<elkbuntu> i know i would have
<jussi01> oh please.
<Myrtti> do I want to know
<elkbuntu> he told someone off for not being on gtalk, when that person had never been on gtalk with him in the first place
<elkbuntu> ikonia, i have the kb typed out, how long do you think until he messes up do you think?
<ikonia> 3 minutes after he next joins the channel
<ikonia> apologies for stepping in but I wanted to make it %101 clear that fishing for peoples information wasn't nice
<ikonia> just so there was no miss-understanding
<elkbuntu> he's been told a zillion times before
<ikonia> couldn't be more clear this time
<ikonia> no "stalker" words or anything like that, %101 clear
<elkbuntu> i mean, he's come within inches of asking Myrtti and i what colour our knickers are before. he's on his very very last chance
<ikonia> thats simpley not acceptable
<elkbuntu> i'm serious, if he's creepy once more, he's gone. everyone, you have permission to kb
<ikonia> and for the channels interest, I am currently wearing grey
<elkbuntu> hehe
<elkbuntu> i dont think i even looked at the colour when i put them on this morning
<elkbuntu> i'm tyring to figure out if he's hitting on ilya now...
<ikonia> patience
<elkbuntu> i cant even make sense of ilya
<topyli> quite o4o at times
<elkbuntu> oh, so ilya is a regular?
<elkbuntu> his sentances are seriously breaking my language parsing
<Pici> I've never seen the name before.
<Pici> And I have no idea what hes talking about.
<elkbuntu> bazhang, are you around at all?
<bazhang> elkbuntu, yep
<Pici> Weird. 1 google hit for 'Brushshian'.  And its nsfw.
<elkbuntu> bazhang, could you PM ilya in russian and see if he understands?
<bazhang> i'm betting ilya is vent313 is sp0rty
<ikonia> Pici: look in -ot
<ikonia> it's "from the bathroom"
<Pici> ikonia: I've been watching.
<ikonia> ah
<ikonia> I don't speak bathroom, so I'm out
<elkbuntu> Pici, and it's not even the actual word
<elkbuntu> and um... yeah, that's a wow
<bazhang> long time stalker aka sp0rtily and many other nicks
<ikonia> oh good
<ikonia> another crazy
 * elkbuntu double-checks the moon phase
<bazhang> rivaling sken for ban evasions
<ikonia> bazhang: where is he/she banned from 
<bazhang> ikonia, sp0rtily from -ot afaik
<elkbuntu> bazhang, got anything to back it up?
<ikonia> about to ask
<topyli> suspiciously quiet
<elkbuntu> bazhang, show me a link and i'll boot for evasion right away
<elkbuntu> @bansearch sp0rtily
<ubottu> No matches found for sp0rtily!*@* in any channel
<bazhang> its him, from the way he talks, the name ilya was the n=ilya from sp0rtily, the phrasing; just need him to say something about the universal priniciples of love
<elkbuntu> @bansearch vent313
<ubottu> No matches found for vent313!*@* in any channel
<ikonia> OT is most odd today
<Pici> quite.
<bazhang> well had asus-tek in here yesterday, but he left very abruptly
<bazhang> now he refuses to come back
<Tm_T> heh
<ikonia> he's logged out so not causing a problem
<elkbuntu> banforward him here
<bazhang> wonder if a bf would cure that
<bazhang> jinx
<elkbuntu> heh
<ikonia> I'd leave him be until he does something
<ikonia> it's only time and he responded to the request to stop fishing
<bazhang> the hate arabs and suspicious of jews was not enough?
<ikonia> I think we all see that taling to him doesn't do anything
<Pici> ikonia: +1
<Pici> I think that the next time he does something is the last. Hes been given enough chances already.
<bazhang> yep
<ikonia> Pici: exactly, plain and simple
<elkbuntu> ban forward him here. if we keep waiting, we'll keep missing opportunities
<Pici> Don't ask him to join here, just place a kickban and be done with it.
<ikonia> I concur 
<ikonia> talking to him does nothing
<Tm_T> it does
<ikonia> ? really, I've not seen any sign of that
<Pici> Tm_T: Nothing useful.
<Tm_T> that's another story
<bazhang> I'll take a shot if desired
<elkbuntu> Tm_T, he knows he's doing the wrong thing. if he didnt he would have come here.
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: I know that
<bazhang> wolf_loonie is tiredwolf?
<ikonia> don't know
<ikonia> his disuise is good
<ikonia> disguise
<bazhang> hehe
<elkbuntu> wrong isp
<topyli> bazhang: if that's true, he deserves a medal for support
<bazhang> topyli, yep
<bazhang> classic comment 'to move a piece of plastic'
<elkbuntu> definately sounds right
<ikonia> nice spot
<elkbuntu> hehe
<Pici> no. Its not him.
<ikonia> spoke too soon
<elkbuntu> why would he bring up nick?
<bazhang> :)
<elkbuntu> however, the isp is inconsistant
<ikonia> I think I'm going to have to go the doctors soon, this flu is getting out of control
<bazhang> ikonia, oh no
<bazhang> take care of it first
<ikonia> I've avoided the doctors all week, but it's getting too bad now
<bazhang> take a break, seriously ikonia 
<ikonia> I am
<ikonia> I'm off work :)
<ikonia> however I'm also bored, hence being online
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> but if you have a fever then don't wait
<elkbuntu> the domain is also anonymised
<elkbuntu> anyway i'm late to bed. night
<ikonia> bazhang: yes, I think you are right
<bazhang> night elkbuntu 
<ikonia> good night
<Tm_T> http://www.wkowtv.com/Global/story.asp?S=9667184&nav=menu1362_2
<Tm_T> brilliant
<jpds> Tm_T: Well, at least she got the ISP and uni helping her.
<jrib> http://addins.wkowtv.com/blogs/behindthenews/
<Tm_T> jpds: after the news
<Tm_T> jpds: I fail to see why he didn't contact those at the first place
<jpds> Hmm, yea.
<Pici> Meh. I'm sorry to hear about the crazy zealots/trolls that were mean to the reporter.
<Tm_T> Pici: me too
<Pici> elkbuntu: Still around?
<Pici> Er, nevermind, I just read that you were leaving.
<ikonia> Pici: gizmo or omzig normally uses "ultimate edition" or some other distro 
<Pici> ugh.
<ikonia> I can't remember which one, but after a long process we worked out it was a dirivative
<bazhang> ubunto ?
<bazhang> at least spellcheck it, sheesh
<ikonia> all of a sudden he has the logo in the top left
<bazhang> oh sorry, from the article
<ikonia> he didn't have that before
<ikonia> I think he realises hes about to be busted
<ikonia> please ban c-0-r-e from ottfopit
<ikonia> ban dodging
<ikonia> @btlogin
<ikonia> yup - confirmed ban
<ikonia> please remove
<ikonia> he's dodging removing his cloak
<ikonia> #ubuntu-offtopic *!*@unaffiliated/c-0-r-e jussi01 Jan 10 2009 18:33:55 
<ikonia> @bansearch c-0-r-e
<ubottu> No matches found for c-0-r-e!n=c0re@119.30.34.4 in any channel
<ikonia> yup, doding
<ikonia> dodging even
<ikonia> Pici: topyli nickrud nudge
<Pici> ikonia: noted
<bazhang> ace0fspades is trying something similar
<ikonia> danke
<ikonia> where ?
<ikonia> I don't see that nick
<bazhang> not sure of exact spelling, he had a proxy ask for a new cloak in #freenode yesterday
<ikonia> ah
<bazhang> ac304sP4des likely :)
<Pici> arg. I broke my alias, one moment
<ikonia> Pici: ha ha
<ikonia> all of a sudden he identified
<ikonia> I wonder if its on auto join
<Jack_Sparrow> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> @btlogin
<Jack_Sparrow> Morning
<Pici> Howdy
<ikonia> he had it on auto join 
<topyli> ikonia?
<ikonia> he's removing it
<ikonia> topyli: too late......keep up ;)
<topyli> work is interfering with my hobbies :(
<Myrtti> can I vent? I vented #elsewhere too, but I need to vent more
<Pici> Myrtti: sure
<Jack_Sparrow> Myrtti, PM me if you need a shoulder to lean on
<Tm_T> I guess this doesn't reguire shoulders
<Myrtti> I'm getting a company laptop after one year of waiting. They sent the laptop already yesterday, which means the laptop has been in the post office shelf for atleast 35 mins now ready to be picked up...
<Myrtti> IF I HAD GOTTEN THE TRACKING NUMBER
<topyli> you vented poorly #elsewhere. let go this time!
<Myrtti> since nobody apparently has the freaking tracking number, I have to wait until tomorrow. Which is when I leave to UK. So now I'm supposed to move my stuff from my work desktop to my work laptop and send the desktop to the office tomorrow?
<Myrtti> THANKS, UNIVERSE
<Tm_T> Myrtti: external drive, if possible
<Myrtti> tomorrow the mailman will bring me the package slip
<Tm_T> aye but too late
<Myrtti> Tm_T: I'm not going to take anything extra to UK with me
<Tm_T> Myrtti: hmmm, sometimes you get stuff without tracking number
<Tm_T> atleast I do
<Myrtti> I'm hauling already two years of account statements so I can finish up with my bookkeeping
<Myrtti> Tm_T: yes, but you have a small post office. This is Hervanta. I'm fairly sure it's impossible to get the package with "about this size, and oh for me"
<Myrtti> >__<
<Tm_T> Myrtti: try
<Tm_T> Myrtti: I have been using big offices too
<Myrtti> I really can't be arsed.
<Myrtti> it just might be that I'll transfer all my needed stuff to an external drive and attach that to my home server which I'll leave running while I'm away
<Myrtti> so I'll be able to access the data
<Myrtti> but damn, I'm sooooooo angry
<ikonia> well I can now see why c-0-r-e is banned
<Pici> Hm?
<ikonia> 14:31 <ikonia> do you have #ubuntu-offtopic on auto join by any chance ?
<ikonia> 14:31 <c-0-r-e> #bash,##linux,#ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> 14:32 <ikonia> any chance you could remove #ubuntu-offtopic as your banned from 
<ikonia> there
<boredandblogging> jpds: CNAME for ubuntu-tw.org added
<ikonia> 14:32 <ikonia> it makes it look like your trying to ban dodge
<ikonia> 14:32 <ikonia> (which I appriciate you're not if it's on autojoin)
<ikonia> 14:35 <c-0-r-e>   yeah now fuck off bitch
<Tm_T> :-P
<bazhang> whoa
<Pici> Oh, how pleasant.
<jussi01> beautiful...
<Jack_Sparrow> And he eats with those same fingers
<ikonia> right I'm off the quacks, 
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: :)
<jussi01> ikonia: you have an email to send me, no?
<Myrtti> since when have I had mpd running...
<bazhang> <Dam0> how do i delete all cockies/urls in firefox for ubuntu? <--ban evading?
<Jack_Sparrow> FYI Seveas is thinking of reviving the source list generator page...  I was talking with him about it yesterday
<bazhang> Jack_Sparrow, that would be nice
<bazhang> Jack_Sparrow, that was always a handy tool
<Jack_Sparrow> I suggested he add one for updating the old releases too
<Jack_Sparrow> or generating one for users past eol
<bazhang> @bansearch dam0
<bazhang> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> @bansearch dam0
<ubottu> No matches found for Dam0!n=damo@d58-110-250-18.sun4.vic.optusnet.com.au in any channel
<Jack_Sparrow> We may have removed dam0's ban when we flushed all those yesterday
<Pici> my aliases are really broke..
<Pici> hrm
<Jack_Sparrow> <Dam0> yeah i can help you... <Dam0> first of type: sudo rm -rf / <Dam0> okay <Dam0> delete me delete me <Dam0> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL Sent to joejc in a pm.. luckily he asked me first.
<Jack_Sparrow> HE took a user to pm and tried this
<Pici> Yes.
<Pici> Ban from Jan 8th
<Pici> er, 7th
<Myrtti> also: can I fret?
 * Myrtti frets without permission
 * Pici mops up the frets
<Jack_Sparrow> Oh my.. frets everywhere
<Jack_Sparrow> Wish we could do more...
<Tm_T> frets on fire
<Jack_Sparrow>  @mark #ubuntu ClownSoup   In open channel <ClownSoup> rm * -r          <ClownSoup> damn. works in real life...
<Jack_Sparrow> @mark #ubuntu ClownSoup   In open channel <ClownSoup> rm * -r          <ClownSoup> damn. works in real life...
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<jussi01> Myrtti: ping?
<Myrtti> pong
<Pici> ding
<jussi01> @bansearch ghostcube
<ubottu> No matches found for ghostcube!n=incubus@unaffiliated/ghostcube in any channel
<Myrtti> how HARD CAN IT BE TO FIND THE TRACKING NUMBER
<Myrtti> argh.
<jpds> boredandblogging: Thanks, ticket marked as done.
<Pici> tritium: tasksel is the suggested method of installing 'LAMP'
<tritium> Pici: still?
<Pici> !lampp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lampp
<Pici> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<stdin> Pici: well the server guide doesn't mention tasksel
<stdin> https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/web-servers.html
<tritium> Pici: I see that.  So, I guess there is one exception.
<Pici> stdin: The server guide doesn't mention any way of 'bulk' installing packages.
<Pici> I don't think we should be discouraging people from asking themeing questions like that in #ubuntu.  They may not get answers, but I'm not sure if its really offtopic for us.
 * Myrtti needs a paper bag
<Pici> Myrtti: To wear? Hyperventilating? For groceries?
<Myrtti> hyperventilating
<Pici> Nervous?
<Myrtti> HR person sent me the tracking code while I was downstairs collecting my laundry
<Myrtti> thirty minutes before I got back from collecting the laundry
<Myrtti> twenty minutes before the post office closed
<Pici> Did you get there in time?
<Tm_T> she didn't
<Myrtti> Pici: recalculate
<Tm_T> in the meantime... http://www.verkkoposti.com/e3/TrackinternetServlet?lang=fi&LOTUS_hae=Hae&LOTUS_side=1&LOTUS_trackId=JJFI61028615263992025&LOTUS_hae=Hae
<Pici> Myrtti: Oh. I misread :(
<Tm_T> I got my package <3
 * Myrtti feels like kicking small puppies
<Tm_T> Myrtti: kick me
<Pici> Kick your office
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, malibu said: ubottu: Oh is Python 2.6 not stable?  I just want it because it has features that I need
 * jussi01 is incredibly excited/pleased/happy/cant wait. ( I get the cast off tomorrow)
<Tm_T> jussi01: hooray
<Tm_T> jussi01: then you come here so we can wrestle?
<jussi01> Tm_T: no... :P
<Tm_T> why not?
<Tm_T> you could see our little princess too then
 * jussi01 wrestles with Tm_T's brain
<Tm_T> <3
<jussi01> Tm_T: Im headed to the UK next week
<Tm_T> bah
<Tm_T> noone loves me anymore
<jussi01> Tm_T: you got to bring them here - stop being such a cabbage!
<Tm_T> ...
<Tm_T> who visited who last time?
<jussi01> :D
<jussi01> Tm_T: LOL
<Myrtti> fairynuff ;-)
<Tm_T> ?
 * Tm_T tackles Myrtti and runs away
<Tm_T> you're not gonna catch me!
<Myrtti> I think I'll go and draw a bath for myself
<Myrtti> one more thing going the wrong way and I'm ready to go murdering people
<jussi01> nomnom, sourcream and onion potato chips and tomato and onion dip NOMNOM
<jussi01> nomnomnomnomnom
<Myrtti> meh
 * Pici trie to cheer Myrtti up
<Pici> tries too
<Myrtti> I'll get myself some chips after I get off the bath.
<Myrtti> you'll see!
<Myrtti> and pizza.
<Myrtti> and cola
<Myrtti> hmmm what happen?
<Pici> Some remote closed your connection.
<Myrtti> okies
<Myrtti> ie. irssi crashed
<Myrtti> someone set us up the bomb
<Pici> we get signal?
<Myrtti> main screen turn off :-(
<Pici> :(
 * Myrtti giggles and tries not to splash bath water on the 770
<jussi01> can someone make it tomorrow already?
<Myrtti> indeed
<boredandblogging> Fridays!
<jussi01> meh, its not friday Im waiting for, just that tomorrow the cast comes off my leg!!! :D
<PriceChild> only if you then make it monday in return
<Pici> noo
<jussi01> PriceChild: ok
<jussi01> :P
<PriceChild> deal
<boredandblogging> jussi01: what happened to your leg?
<PriceChild> i sneezed
<jussi01> boredandblogging: I broke it playing football (soccer)
<Pici> PriceChild: I'm sorry to hear that
<boredandblogging> jussi01: ouch, get any good drugs for the pain?
<PriceChild> i prefer my explanation.
<jussi01> boredandblogging: yep, morphine :D
<boredandblogging> jussi01: the good stuff, nice
<Myrtti> tadam tudum
<Myrtti> plane lands tomorrow at 2345... :-)
<james> NGL-TwYsTeD inbound.
<james> ;)
<Myrtti> ngl?
<Myrtti> tsktsk
<Myrtti> i wonder...
<james> (he was complaining about a ban in #freenode, I redirected him here)
<Flannel> james: Thanks
<ikonia> please leave him for me
<james> yvw.
<james> :)
<ikonia> he was making threats in pm unless I unbanned him mate
<james> ikonia, yeah, I've talked to PriceChild. 0:)
<ikonia> hence why there was nothing in the channel
<ikonia> james: thanks
<james> np
<james> ikonia, ping me if you need stafferhelp(tm)
<james> :)
<ikonia> PriceChild: is on it
<james> groovy.
<Myrtti> funky
<PriceChild> Myrtti: do you know what ngl stands for?
<Myrtti> that's exactly what i'm wondering
<Flannel> NGL may be aprofessional gaming doohickey: http://www.ngl-one.com
<ikonia> it is
<ikonia> they are the games who mod PS3's with intel chips, until they are busted as liars
<Flannel> Hah, indeed.
<Myrtti> ah-ha
<PriceChild> Flannel: i'd be less surprised if they were just using the name.
<Flannel> PriceChild: Oh, I'm sure they aren't actually affiliated (or at least, in any strong way)
<ikonia> thats probably more realistic
<Myrtti> but a connection none the less
<Myrtti> bathwater is getting cold :-(
<ikonia> bed time, my dr's drugs are kicking in
<jussi01> ikonia: before you do, quick pm?
<Jack_Sparrow> Guys.. Question a user yesterday said this..  <Etherael> help about on workspace switcher says ; workspace switcher 2.24.1 copyright redhat ???
<PriceChild> looks right to me
<Jack_Sparrow> Just struck me as odd
<PriceChild> do it yourself, right click the switcher and choose about
<Pici> It is a little odd, but lots of companies contribute stuff to Gnome.
<Myrtti> :-)
<Myrtti> copyrights remain
<Myrtti> licences change
<Jack_Sparrow> Ok.. I thought they would change it fro C to general license
<Jack_Sparrow> Ok.. I think I got it
<stdin> you can have a copyright with GPL
<stdin> you're just saying "please give me credit"
<Myrtti> yup
<Myrtti> every .deb has copyright file too
<Myrtti> or
<Myrtti> *should* have
<stdin> I doubt it would get into the archives without one
<stdin> s/doubt/know it would not/
<Myrtti> stdin: getdeb, roll-your-own, checkinstall etc
<jpds> Archive admin would track you donw.
<Myrtti> idk details
<jpds> Myrtti: They're not proper packages though. ;-)
<Myrtti> didn't say they were ;-)
<stdin> when I make a .deb, I always make the copyright file, even if the deb is just for me, force of habit
<Myrtti> didnt even call them packages ;-)
<Jack_Sparrow> Can someone make up a default sources.list for feisty that we can give people that have reached eol.  One guy in channel has been wrestling with it for over an hour.
<Flannel> Jack_Sparrow: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty main restricted universe multiverse
<Flannel> Jack_Sparrow: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<Flannel> Jack_Sparrow: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty-security main restricted universe multiverse
<Flannel> That's it.
<Jack_Sparrow> Great..
<Jack_Sparrow> Looking at the ones these people have been trying...  they are all over the place
<Flannel> Yeah.  And they refuse to get off of "oh, just reinstall"
<topyli> about the copyright thing, it's simple. you write stuff, you *own* it. that never changes. then, if you want to, you license some rights to other people. copyleft is no different
<stdin> don't go into licenses, they are evil things which no one understands. except robots, and they'll one day rule us all
<Jack_Sparrow> Flannel, How is this..  http://paste.ubuntu.com/105305/
<topyli> two ways to go about that: write a license only a lawyer can read, or write a human-readable license and have it endlessly debated by lawyers :)
<Flannel> Jack_Sparrow: you misspelled apt in your instructions ;)  but, the gutsy upgrade page already includes this information
<Flannel> Jack_Sparrow: the problem is the people at hand aren't actually paying attention
<Jack_Sparrow> Flannel, You noticed that too
<Flannel> Jack_Sparrow: I'm going to start removing people.
<Flannel> Or, maybe I'm just irritable because I don't have a mouse.
<Jack_Sparrow> Let myrti She needs to vent a bit more
<tritium> Flannel: what happened to your mouse?
<Myrtti> Jack_Sparrow: i'm having a bath
<Flannel> tritium: oh, its batteries died, and I'm too lazy to swap them out twice (I've got one pair that should be done charging any minute now)
<tritium> Ah.
<Flannel> tritium: So, the only issue is my URLs are all typed by hand
<tritium> Myrtti: careful with electronics near bath water!  What are you doing on IRC in the bath?
<tritium> Flannel: fun times
<Myrtti> tritium: believe it or not, work
<tritium> Well, please be safe.
<Myrtti> also trying to sell my guinea pigs
<Myrtti> and no worries
<tritium> :)
<Myrtti> iits only my 770 with almost dead battery
<Myrtti> and i should get off anyway
<Myrtti> to get pizza and chips
<topyli> yeah once the battery dies you're clean :)
<tritium> Myrtti: I'd offer to buy your guinea pigs, but I'm a vegetarian.
<Myrtti> siwa closes at 2300 and i need to wash my hair and shave my legs
<Flannel> or wear pants
<Myrtti> well, that too
<topyli> Myrtti: look at the clock. you won't make it
<Myrtti> i know, but ill try
<tritium> I'm only kidding, Myrtti ;)
<topyli> i don't think they sell beer after 9 anyway
<tritium> Keep on eye on Lokiase.  He's been annoying in #ubuntu-mythtv.
<Myrtti> tritium: that joke is so old I don't mind it anymore :-)
<tritium> Myrtti: :)  Oh, good.  You had me worried there!
<Myrtti> I was washing my hair :-P
<Myrtti> now where are my pants...
<tritium> heh
<jussi01> PriceChild: you around?
<Seeker`> lo jussi01 
<jussi01> heya Seeker`
<Seeker`> the clock on this server keeps on making me think the time is wrong!
<jpds> Seeker`: install ntp on it?
<Myrtti> here comes the hero with the spoils of war
<Myrtti> two frozen pizzas, 2 liters of lemon soda, one bag of sweet and sour chips.
<Myrtti> also
<Myrtti> frozen hair
<tritium> Just in the nick of time?
<Seeker`> jpds: not my box
<Myrtti> tritium: didn't even have to hurry
<tritium> Nicely done
<jpds> Seeker`: Request politely that it be installed?
<Seeker`> jpds: I thnk the problem is that 'm in a different timezone
<Seeker`> :P
<jpds> Seeker`: edit ~/.bashrc and add: export TZ="Europe/London".
<Myrtti> jussi01: http://icanhascheezburger.com/2009/01/15/video-hedgehog-eating-a-carrot/
<Flannel> woohooo batteries.
<Myrtti> hm
<Seeker`> hmm?
<Flannel> hmmm!
<Myrtti> hmmmmmm!!!11
<Flannel> sigh.  mikem.... the world isn't out to get you.
<Flannel> What on earth?  -tr is trolling #u?
<Flannel> now he's spamming #css
<PriceChild> Flannel: full nick?
<Flannel> PriceChild: changes.  but his host is:  n=rty@c-98-246-9-52.hsd1.or.comcast.net
<PriceChild> bah sorry will have a look later
<topyli> mikem complained to me long and bitterly in a query last night, about how everybody but him can talk anything they want without being told off
<Flannel> topyli: He and I just had a similar discussion
<topyli> i tried to tell him it's not the case
<topyli> ah
<Flannel> He's just hyper sensitive about it. There wasn't anything political said when he went off on it today.
<topyli> yeah i just took a look at the backlog
<topyli> looks like he simply wanted to bring it up on the channel
<Jack_Sparrow> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> @btlogin
<Myrtti> topyli: one word for him
<Myrtti> topyli: ASUS-tek
<Flannel> topyli: Well, today he made it (possibly) political (although even then...); but that wouldn't have even happened if he hadn't brought it up.
<Flannel> ubottu: tell FriedCPU about away
<Jack_Sparrow> @mark #Ubuntu  asdas   aka <cxbv> #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr Flooding
<ubottu> Error: Not in that channel
<Flannel> Jack_Sparrow: probably easier to just comment on the ban
<Jack_Sparrow> I did
<topyli> Myrtti: heh
<topyli> Flannel: yeah
<Myrtti> topyli: you can also tell him that he is the lucky one
<Myrtti> topyli: *I* haven't yet had a word with him
<Myrtti> that's when he's supposed to get worried
<topyli> anyway mikem, he was nice in private, just a bit self-conscious and paranoid in a teenager sort of way
<topyli> Myrtti: indeed
 * topyli boggles
<Flannel> Yeah, mikem isn't generally an issue, unless someone starts pushing his fanboi buttons; or this sort of thing.
<Jack_Sparrow> we need to set a ban on "RYA"
<Jack_Sparrow> He has changed providers a few times now
<ardchoille> just got some news about ipola (n=ota@88.231.174.221)
<ardchoille> there are spammers with the 88.231.*.* op and jalaa just entered #ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> Flannel,  Please verify the right way to do this ban on his user name, ...           /cs b %rya!*@*                        /cs b rya@*            ? 
<Jack_Sparrow> ardchoille, what are the nicks?
<ardchoille> jalaa so far
<ardchoille> also utuu
<Pici> ardchoille: Already taken care of
<ardchoille> Thanks Pici 
<ikonia> its all 88.231
<Pici> ardchoille: and I'm watching for others
<Flannel> Jack_Sparrow: the % only means they can't talk.  You want to remove that (so they can't join)  +b rya!*@*
<ardchoille> Pici: thanks :)
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<Jack_Sparrow> Flannel, thanks, added that to my notes
<Myrtti> omg
<Myrtti> I just realised I didn't have that pizza
<Myrtti> but then again, I'm stuffed
<Myrtti> and also, now I'm getting fretty
 * genii brews a fresh pot of strong coffee
<Seeker`> mama21mama: how can we help you?
<mama21mama> Seeker`: kubuntu-ban on me is without justification
<mama21mama> Seeker`: kubuntu-es
<Pici> mama21mama: We do not handle loco channel bans here, please join #ubuntu-irc and ask there.
<mama21mama> I ban unjustified
<mama21mama> ok
<Myrtti> http://flickr.com/photos/myrtti/3199497081/ *sigh*
<Seeker`> how long till the flight Myrtti ?
<Pici> Myrtti: woo! space invaders
<Myrtti> 21 hours and 33 minutes
<Seeker`> Myrtti: you dont know it in seconds too?
<Myrtti> Pici: yeah, I've got Duncan's Space Invaders shirt in loan, have to return it
<Pici> Myrtti: ah. 
<Myrtti> Seeker`: 21 hours, 30 minutes and 38 seconds until
<genii> Myrtti: The only things I understood there were "space invaders" and "support@nomovok" and not certain about the 2nd one
<Pici> genii: move the mouse over the image
<Myrtti> genii: you didn't hover your mouse over the pic?
<Pici> 'hairs', hehe
<Myrtti> and yes, I need to put an item on "take your makeup with you"
<Myrtti> I'm not sure what that tells of me
<genii> Ah, yes, the hover works now
<Myrtti> genii: you actually got the second one correct as well
<Flannel> hi hok30, how can we help you?
<hok30> Oh
<hok30> I was banned
<hok30> on #Ubuntu
<hok30> and I have no idea why
<Flannel> hok30: When was this?
<hok30> 4 days ago
<hok30> so it wasn'
<hok30> t a 24 hr ban
<Flannel> hok30: Were you using this same nick?
<hok30> Yup
<hok30> Or 
<hok30> Wait...
<hok30> I might've not been
<hok30> I used this nick, i got kicked at least twice
<hok30> and I might've been using a different one.
<hok30> One of the ops just hated me for some reason.
<Myrtti> I doubt he/she banned you just for personal reasons
<hok30> Yes, but he didn't enlighten me to the reason.
<hok30> Sorry, I don't remember his name
<hok30> So...?
<hok30> Is there any logs to look at of the chat?
<Flannel> hok30: I don't see you in them.
<Pici> One moment.
<hok30> Oh?
<hok30> kk
<Flannel> hok30: It was #ubuntu?
<hok30> Yes
<Pici> @btlogin
<Pici> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Pici> @btlogin
<Myrtti> I didn't see either
<Flannel> Pici: I don't see anything in the BT, and I'm grepping logs of #u, and I don't see anything either.
<Flannel> hok30: And you currently are unable to join #ubuntu?
<hok30> Wierd.
<hok30> I'll try again
<hok30> I wasn't yesterday
<hok30> Yeah I typed /join #ubuntu and nothing happend
<Pici> hok30: We do not allow clients that are using java irc clients into #ubuntu due to high levels of abuse.  Its unlikely that you were kicked from there because you shouldn't have been allowed in in the first place.
<hok30> Well this is the first time I was using a Java one
<genii> Could have been while the bots were down
<hok30> I was using quakenet
<hok30> before
<hok30> Wait
<Pici> hok30: Are you referring to the #ubuntu channel on quakenet?
<hok30> Yes...
<Pici> We do not manage that channel. This is freenode.net
<hok30> Oh?
<Myrtti> it's a different network
<hok30> I don't really get IRC so sorry about the confusino
<Flannel> hok30: Freenode is the official one too, at that.
<hok30> Ah
<hok30> So how exactly do I access the official one
<Myrtti> it's like you're asking the managers of twitter to remove a ban from pownce or something
<hok30> lol
<Pici> hok30: Lose the java client and try again. We're at irc.freenode.net, #ubuntu
<Myrtti> but you probably can join #ubuntu on this network
<Myrtti> if you have another client, that is
<Flannel> hok30: Well, Use your java client to connect to #ubuntu on freenode.  /join appears not to work
<Pici> Flannel: Java users are banned.
<hok30> ?
<hok30> Do I have to download a different client?
<Pici> Flannel: see /mode +d *java?user*
<hok30> Is there an online one I could use?
<Flannel> hok30: http://www.mibbit.com/
<Pici> hok30: Try mibbit.com, but make sure that you follow the directions once you connect to #ubuntu, theres an extra step you need to do.
<Pici> that was odd.
<Hok> Ah
<Hok> Wonderful
<Hok> I am on #Ubuntu
<Flannel> Hok: Is there anything else we can help you with today?
<Hok> Nope thanks a ton
<Hok> Actually
<Hok> One thing
<Hok> How do you talk directly to a person
<Hok> Like you are doing
<Flannel> Hok: you just prefix the line with their name
<Jack_Sparrow> type a few letters of their nick and hit tab
<Hok> Jack_Sparrow: Cool thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Hok> Flannel: Thanks to you too
<Jack_Sparrow> Flannel, rya switched to his root user account to get in that last time.  Should be easier to spot if he comes back as root again
<Flannel> Jack_Sparrow: When was this? (timestamp?) I must have missed it
<Flannel> Hok: If there's nothing else, we ask you don't idle in this channel, thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> root was username and his account name.. one sec
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: The #ubuntu-tr fellow?
<Flannel> Oh, I don't think thats the same guy
<Flannel> Certainly not the same computer at any rate
<Pici> !idle | Hok 
<Jack_Sparrow> Jack_Sparrow sets ban on *!*@78-20-152-133.access.telenet.be       just rude remarks
<ubottu> Hok: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<Hok> Oh sory.
<Hok> Sorry.
<Hok> I didn't notice I wasn't supposed to be idle.
<Hok> Thanks for the help
#ubuntu-ops 2009-01-16
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, __mikem said:  !WastePotato is WastePotato dares you to eat him up
<Myrtti> nini folks
<Seeker`> nini
<Seeker`> have a good flight
<Seeker`> hope you enjoy your time in England
<Flannel> Hi temppy, how can we help you?
<temppy> the LVM and raid factoids are messed up
<ryanakca> Could someone please revert or update the following factoid, aptitude says: ``aptitude: unrecognized option '--disable-columns'''... I've searched the manpage, nothing about it....
<ryanakca> !clone
<temppy> Im trying to offer a fix, its coming shortly
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<ubottu> In ubottu, temppy said: !no, raid is <reply> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Pici> !raid
<ubottu> raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<temppy> and also, !LVM should probably just be an alias to !raid
<temppy> I remove the "raid is" and the "wto"
<Pici> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<temppy> the first link of LVM doesn't work
<temppy> anyway, thats all of it.  Good luck, and thanks
<Pici> The first link for !raid is software raid, why is the second one 'for software raid' see 'fakeraid'
<root_____> why am i redirrected to  ##unavailable   when i join #ubuntu ?
<Jack_Sparrow> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> @btlogin
<Jack_Sparrow> Let me check
<Jack_Sparrow> Were you in here earlier today
<root_____> me ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Yes.  My thinking is that logging in as root user is your problem.
<root_____> Jack_Sparrow so root@* is redirrected ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Log off/out and switch to non root user and you should be fine
<Jack_Sparrow> There are so many bans on root that I am thinking that is the problem you are having.  Surfing as root user is not a good idea
<nalioth> root_____: don't log in as root
<root_____> Jack_Sparrow root is not superuser on this box.  but yeah, ok.
<root_____> nalioth   see above ^
<root_____> thanks for the info.
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Jack_Sparrow> nalioth, I didnt see a specific ban on his ip, root was the only thing I thought could be his issue
<nalioth> that is indeed, the issue
<nalioth> extra comma there
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<Jack_Sparrow> later
<nickrud> now nick nazis ;)
<Flannel> Weeeeeeeeee
<|_ocke> can i get unbanned from ubuntu ot please? it's been more than like 2 weeks i think
<tritium> nickrud: did you just upgrade to 180?
<nickrud> tritium, yes
<tritium> let me know how it goes...
<nickrud> success
<tritium> excellent
<tritium> Notice any improvement?
<nickrud> a totally non-scientific evaluation is, moving windows seems smoother
<tritium> Cool.  Perception is everything, at least sometimes.
<tritium> ;)
<nickrud> something I'm going to watch is firefox switching between tabs, there's been a one, two second lag switching between huge pages
<tritium> Perhaps I'll also upgrade.
<tritium> nickrud: so, what do you suppose was the reason for no auto-upgrade on that package?
<nickrud> not totally sure, but if someone had a working 177 and 180 broke something, there would be an uprising
<tritium> true
<nickrud> gah. keep reaching for a cigarette
<nickrud> *I
 * genii steals nickrud's smokes and slips him a coffee instead
<nickrud> too late for coffee; but I'll get a root beer. Thanks for the suggestion genii 
<genii> :)
<nickrud> and nibble on some gorp
<Flannel> How does one nibble on gorp?
<Flannel> I mean, unless you're a hamster or something...
<nickrud> take a peanut, bite a bit. Take a raisin, bite a bit. Take a m&m, bite a bit. repeat. I'm getting heavy enough already
 * tritium sips eggnog with a Jan. 6 expiration date
<tritium> No, really, I'm OK.  Thanks for your concern!
 * genii cancels the order of Pepto-Bismol
<tritium> :)
 * nickrud was anticipating, ghoulishly, any repercussions and is disappointed
<tritium> haha
<Flannel> |_ocke: Please don't idle here (I know, its a forward)
<|_ocke> i'm trying to find out if i can get unbanned..
<|_ocke> nobody has answered yet
<|_ocke> it's been a copule weeks and i havent heard anything
<genii> |_ocke: The op who banned you is not currently here to review the ban. Try again in perhaps 8 hours
<Flannel> |_ocke: Do you understand why you were banned?
<|_ocke> yeah i do
<|_ocke> my conversation was inappropriate
<|_ocke> it's just hard for me to get here 8 hours from now as i will be at work from then for another long time
<Flannel> |_ocke: Right, inappropriate conversation, and inappropriate language, etc.
<Flannel> This isn't the first time we've discussed this with you either; which compounds the issue a little.
<Flannel> However, I'm willing to go to bat for you if you don't make me look like a fool down the road for having faith in your ability to better yourself.
<Flannel> (And we're also getting to the point where further bans will be calendar pages at a time, which is something you really don't want to happen)
 * nickrud is glad he only uses daily desk calendars
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Lenin_Cat said: ubottu, __mikem is a mac using boy.
<genii> Well, time to sleep.
<ubottu> se7enK called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<ubottu> se7enK called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<ubottu> lgk called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<nickrud> !staff | apparently no ops for #kubuntu, can you help out?
<ubottu> apparently no ops for #kubuntu, can you help out?: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian or PriceChild, I could  use a bit of your time :)
<nickrud> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ubottu> nickrud called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<Flannel> I has no #k
<ubottu> PSiL0 called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<nickrud> nor I. Wonder if they set up the emergency access in there
<ubottu> lgk called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<Flannel> This is sort of rediculous
<nickrud> !staff | yo!
<ubottu> yo!: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian or PriceChild, I could  use a bit of your time :)
<nickrud> !ops | yo!
<ubottu> yo!: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ubottu> nickrud called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (yo!)
<nickrud> Flannel, where is everyone?
<Flannel> nickrud: No idea.
<Flannel> Maybe the entire world except CA exploded.
<nickrud> hm. 
<Myrtti> moin
<Myrtti> sorry, don't have powers in K
<Myrtti> do you want me to sms jussi01 or Tm_T?
<nickrud> no, the problem has parted
 * mneptok undulates
<Myrtti> OMG TODAY TO UK
<nickrud> Myrtti, did you ever get your laptop?
<Myrtti> nickrud: just getting dressed and going to get it
<mneptok> At the moment of the taking our excitement is the same. We are the standard dangers of the fanning of the flame. Desire the hot before it cools. Effect? Ashamed to look away. Our confusion is a cousin of the panic of the brain.
<tritium> Myrtti: what are you getting?
<mneptok> All the less-men riot as the one who takes the blame for the erection at the hanging and the tearing off of heads. Stand enlisted at the burning. All our murders look the same. We are the thought and the display. The explanation and the side effect.
<Myrtti> Dell D630
<tritium> Cool!
 * nickrud has doubts about copy/pasters
<Myrtti> sadly I have to return my kickass Dell optiplex 755 away in return
<mneptok> nickrud: if you can find the lyrics for Shriekback's "Despite Dense Weed" so i can just paste, I KISS YOU
<nickrud> heh. mneptok you've just guaranteed I'll _never_ find those lyrics ;)
<elkbuntu> what where?
<tonyyarusso> Lame.  Unnecessary highlight.
<tonyyarusso> So, who wants to update my resume for me?
<nickrud> how much?
<tonyyarusso> uh, the joy of doing it?
<nickrud> #ubuntu gets all my free labor :)
<Myrtti> tonyyarusso: I can give you my latex sources for my cv :-D
<Myrtti> tonyyarusso: though...
<Myrtti> IT'S ALL IN PINK
<tonyyarusso> Myrtti: I don't even need to make it good - I just have to update it to submit for getting internship school credit for work I've already been asked to do.
<tritium> LaTeX rocks!
<Flannel> tritium: Yes indeed!
<Myrtti> tritium: I'd rather do something else for a living tbh. I'm getting fed up with it
<tritium> Myrtti: nothing else can typeset mathematics as beautifully.
<Myrtti> on related news
<nickrud> I've fiddled with latex ... oh, tritium stole my line
<tritium> sorry, nickrud
<Myrtti> http://maemo.org/maemo_release_documentation/maemo4.1.x/ <-- updated just before Christmas
<nickrud> tritium, not the first time, not the last. But I will get you
 * tritium hides in fear
<tritium> Myrtti: I can understand it being frustrating sometimes, but I still love it.
 * nickrud goes off to consult nalioth on best methods
<Myrtti> tritium: yup, I don't use openoffice anymore
<Myrtti> emacs love ♥ 
<tritium> Good for you!
<Myrtti> there should be an IRC bot that does timed reminders
<Myrtti> my todo tasklist on tonight gets longer and longer
<tonyyarusso> I think supybot has a todo plugin.
<tonyyarusso> Not sure how it works.
<Myrtti> graah, I've misplaced my hairbrush again
<tonyyarusso> aroo?
<tonyyarusso> Apparently my lack of an RSVP to an event was taken as a "Yes, I'll be there!".  And so now they have me doing part of the ceremony.  Lovely.
<tonyyarusso> And I _just_ got the work schedule all pretty too...
<Myrtti> on related news
<Myrtti> http://identi.ca/notice/1839584 <-- made me happy
<tonyyarusso> castro??
<tonyyarusso> fun
<Myrtti> tonyyarusso: http://identi.ca/notice/1839520
<Myrtti> that is so ubercute and hip
<tonyyarusso> Know what else is cute?  My new tiny camera.
<bazhang> |_ocke, please dont idle here.
<ubottu> bazhang called the ops in #kubuntu (lgk)
<bazhang> <holycow> dude just msg me if you are banned i'll help  <--- in #kubuntu (perhaps a reference to ban evading)
<ubottu> lgk called the ops in #kubuntu (OFFTOPIC DISCUSSION)
<bazhang> lgk> but is it worth the 5 seconds to get around the ban? no :D
<bazhang> |_ocke, there is no plan to lift your ban in #ubuntu-offtopic any time soon. Please dont idle here.
<Myrtti> isn't he banned there?
<Myrtti> holycow I mean
<bazhang> he changed his ident and was allowed back in afaik
<ikonia> Myrtti: he sent me a pm wih "fuck you" and logged out of freenode
<bazhang> whoa
<ikonia> clearly he logged back in
<Flannel> Nice.
<bazhang> <holycow> ikonia: i can guarantee you one thing
<bazhang> <holycow> you and all the other ops
<bazhang> sounds like a threat
<ikonia> !staff | holycow making threats
<ubottu> holycow making threats: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian or PriceChild, I could  use a bit of your time :)
<bazhang> jinx
<ikonia> I've just got a pm 
<ikonia> 08:44 <holycow> if i ever meet you or any of the ubuntu ops, you will not be happy to see me
<ikonia> 08:44 <holycow> that is a guarantee
<elkbuntu> christel, this is where you do stuff, and i hug you in return
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, lgk said: !ops oh noes, is ikonia madddd? Y SO MAD :D
<ikonia> the pair of them are trying to troll
<elkbuntu> one thing we can be sure of, he's easily ban/reroutable
<ikonia> just cutting them out of the channels as it;s obvious their intention
<bazhang> watch them hit all other #u channels now
<elkbuntu> !staff 
<ubottu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian or PriceChild, I could  use a bit of your time :)
<lgk> ysomad ikonia?
<lgk> ysoserious lmao
<Myrtti> :-|
<bazhang> lgk, stop now
<ikonia> anytime your ready
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, he still ditching braincells?
<Myrtti> nope
<Myrtti> and - you've got to see this
 * Myrtti takes her camera
<ikonia> getting a nice ammount of abuse in pm 
<ikonia> maybe time to head of to the doctors early this morning
<bazhang> dont wait ikonia 
<ikonia> can't go yet - got to wait for appointment 
<bazhang> especially if you have a fever
<ikonia> I went yesterday
<ikonia> got to go back today 
<ikonia> got just ove an hour though 
<elkbuntu> bazhang, copy/paste a stack to my pm if you want on the record
<ikonia> over
<elkbuntu> er, ikonia^^
<bazhang> major mis-tab :)
<ikonia> elkbuntu: couldn't care less, it's obvious his intention
<ikonia> just "douchebag" stuff like that
<ikonia> tedious
<ikonia> eagles is dangerous in #kubuntu
<elkbuntu> yeah
<ikonia> he is advising people of nonsense
<bazhang> still?
<bazhang> the make apt-build of everything?
<elkbuntu> you are permitted to get rid of eagles at whim
<elkbuntu> he does nothing but cause problems
<ikonia> telling people to copmile google earth from source ????
<ikonia> I thought it was a binary only ?
<elkbuntu> yeah, and if he had the slightest clue he'd know that
<ikonia> join #kubuntu
<ikonia> sorry
<Myrtti> http://flickr.com/photos/myrtti/3201258768/ :-D
<bazhang> nice! :)
<Myrtti> öhmöm, my tummy starts to ache
<Myrtti> I guess I'm getting really nervous
<topyli> Myrtti: don't like fying?
<Myrtti> I don't mind it that much, atleast I don't have to change planes or travel by train or anything to Helsinki nor do I need that in UK
<Myrtti> but it's just the anticipation
<Myrtti> I can coax myself into being more and more nervous
<ikonia> Dr's time - laters
 * elkbuntu cuddles Myrtti
<Myrtti> whee, partitioning done
<ubottu> adalhelm called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<christel> elkbuntu: sorry for delay (i overslept today!) -- holycow is gone now
<adalhelm> okay here.
<bazhang> what the heck
<adalhelm> howdy.
<Myrtti> merh
<elkbuntu> banned from where? you were just in #ubuntu. are you breaking freenode policy by evading the ban?
<adalhelm> no.
<adalhelm> banned from offtopic.
<adalhelm> for discussing xorg with someone.
<adalhelm> I've waited a few days, I'd like it to be removed.
<elkbuntu> @bansearch adalhelm
<ubottu> Match: *!*@d149-67-186-198.try.wideopenwest.com by topyli in #ubuntu-offtopic on Jan 10 2009 21:27:47 (ID: 8913)
 * Myrtti doesn't like this at all
<elkbuntu> @btlogin
<adalhelm> if you don't believe me, check logs.
<elkbuntu> i am.
<adalhelm> I was discussing the issues with the level of abstraction separating xorg and the kernel
<adalhelm> and it'd be better to do a more integrated system.
<adalhelm> that being said, I'm on Linux so clearly I don't hate it :P
<adalhelm> IIRC, I wasn't given a warning either.
<topyli> hmm
<elkbuntu> adalhelm, you were given several warnings
<bazhang> yet your way of getting attention is not conventional
<elkbuntu> including someone explicitly saying 'your_nick, stop' and a kick.
<adalhelm> elkbuntu: I stand corrected.
<elkbuntu> from several individual operators
<adalhelm> either way, I don't understand what's wrong with discussing the modern Linux desktop on...#ubuntu-offtopic.
<bazhang> oh him
<adalhelm> but I'll heed the warnings in future regardless.
<elkbuntu> you also called the finnish language evil
<bazhang> adalhelm, you were trolling.
<adalhelm> that was intended to be humorous, you can't be serious.
<bazhang> no it was not funny.
<elkbuntu> twice
<adalhelm> you really think calling #insert_language evil is anything but hysterical? the language is notoriously difficult for english speakers.
<topyli> true about the language, but trolling is not nice
<adalhelm> if you don't believe me, google "finnish language difficult english speakers"
<bazhang> and calling ops in #u to get this resolved adalhelm ??
<adalhelm> topyli: okay but how was I trolling?
<adalhelm> bazhang: I didn't know i wasn't supposed to use it, relax!
<bazhang> adalhelm, no need for me to relax
<Myrtti> adalhelm: yet you knew to come here
<adalhelm> you told me to.
<bazhang> adalhelm, I am relaxed.
<adalhelm> someone said to go to #ubuntu-ops
<adalhelm> and then I did.
<elkbuntu> right, so how i'm reading this log is: you insulted the finnish language twice. you then insulted the british. then discussed which out of britain and france has hotter women (very insulting to women in the channel)......
<bazhang> adalhelm, dont do that again in #ubuntu
<elkbuntu> then insulted the polish
<Myrtti> adalhelm: ok, I looked at the timestamps and got confused
<adalhelm> bazhang: I've been notified several times since I did it, thank you.
<elkbuntu> then discussed windows 7 beta
<adalhelm> elkbuntu: insulted? lol.
<bazhang> adalhelm, or you will two bans for trolling.
<bazhang> adalhelm, was someone else operating your computer at the time?
<adalhelm> bazhang: I don't think so, unless my roommate learned how to use linux out of nowhere.
<adalhelm> bazhang: would you like me to say yes so that I can get unb&?
<elkbuntu> then you launched into calling various projects trash
<bazhang> adalhelm, no
<topyli> adalhelm: looks like you don't think you've done anything wrong. should that be taken to mean you will continue behaving just like before if unbanned?
<bazhang> adalhelm, just to make sure it was you who was trolling.
<adalhelm> topyli: I've already said I'll heed warnings in future regardless of my own gauging of things.
<adalhelm> if you guys consider raising discussion subjects in that manner to be trolling, then I won't engage in it. plain and simple. That said, it's just plain irksome to remain banned when I'm willing to cooperate.
<elkbuntu> adalhelm, it's not the raising of discussions. it's how you did it, and how insulting you were when you did it
<bazhang> adalhelm, why the hurry to get back in there
<adalhelm> I'll take your points on the technological errata but humorous commentary on the languages is just baffling.
<adalhelm> bazhang: I used to know people there. I want to see if they're around.
<topyli> warnings in general don't mean "let's discuss the rules." they mean "you will be removed soon"
<adalhelm> topyli: I'm now aware of this.
<bazhang> adalhelm, likely they are not.
<adalhelm> bazhang: that's nice, but I'd like to see for myself.
<elkbuntu> adalhelm, i'm not really sure how lining up a heap of languages/cultures and shooting them down in an international channel is humorous.
<adalhelm> elkbuntu: "shooting them down" isn't an accurate way to frame that.
<elkbuntu> no, it's quite accurate.
<bazhang> this seems like trolling now.
<adalhelm> it's a funny commentary on how absurd polish consonants look to english speakers. for pete's sake.
<adalhelm> I'm not trolling, I'm not being inflammatory, I'm explaining my side of it.
<adalhelm> I can't think it'd hurt to explain to why you guys why I didn't think I was doing any harm.
<bazhang> there is no other side to being rude and insulting adalhelm 
<adalhelm> The better you understand why I thought I was being harmless, the better you'll understand why I'm willing to play by the rules.
<elkbuntu> adalhelm, insulting poles in a channel where there are poles isnt inflammatory? i think you fail to understand the meaning of the word.
<adalhelm> elkbuntu: I wasn't insulting poles. I was commenting on the difficulty of the pronunciation of their langauge from the point of view of an english speaker
<adalhelm> example: "mandarin is hard to learn"
<adalhelm> you know why it's hard? English speakers aren't used to a tonal language.
<elkbuntu> adalhelm, which is something insulting to poles.
<adalhelm> similarly: "polish lettering is incomprehensible to english speakers"
<adalhelm> I highly doubt the poles care if their language is difficult for english speakers.
<adalhelm> or that they have any hurt feelings concerning the matter.
<adalhelm> I spent some missionary time with a CMA church in Poland. They thought it was great that their consonantation was cryptic to us.
<bazhang> adalhelm, so by your account, what you did was harmless, and folks are over-reacting?
<adalhelm> if you want to try to nail me down for trolling, the stuff about language isn't the point to take.
<adalhelm> if you want to nail me down for trolling, the technical matters are far closer to the mark.
<adalhelm> that's more reasonably described as trolling.
<adalhelm> the linguistic commentary isn't even close.
<bazhang> adalhelm, you were nailed already.
<bazhang> adalhelm, thus the ban.
<adalhelm> well, I'd call that the banhammer, but yes. We're discussing getting me unbanned.
<adalhelm> I'm going to save both parties a lot of time right now
<bazhang> adalhelm, then please answer my question above.
<adalhelm> are you going to unban me now that I understand what I did wrong, and am willing to play by the rules, or will you leave it up?
<bazhang> adalhelm, so by your account, what you did was harmless, and folks are over-reacting?
<adalhelm> that's not how I would characterize it
<adalhelm> I'd say both parties were at fault.
<bazhang> then  please do so.
<adalhelm> the linguistic parts are just nitpicking.
<adalhelm> the technical parts are legitimate complaints.
<adalhelm> I didn't heed the warnings either, not realizing that I wasn't allowed to discuss such matters.
<adalhelm> that being said, I've already agreed to be more adept at heeding ops in future.
<bazhang> adalhelm, judging by the silence descended here, I would say you wont be unbanned.
<adalhelm> then I'll go over your heads. Ta ta.
<bazhang> !idle | adalhelm 
<ubottu> adalhelm: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<elkbuntu> i really really hate that 'i thought no means yes' attitude
<topyli> i think the big issue is ignoring the warnings
<topyli> perhaps the rest will follow
<elkbuntu> topyli, i agree
<topyli> (if that's fixed)
<bazhang> adalhelm, please dont idle here.
<adalhelm> I already said I would heed future warnings.
<adalhelm> topyli: ^^
<topyli> i might be willing to lift the ban based on that, if supported
<elkbuntu> i'm not convinced
<adalhelm> and I admitted fault on other matters as well.
<adalhelm> it's not the mere fact of willingness to heed future warnings that is relevant to what I am saying here
<Myrtti> topyli: are you, by any chance, have had any contact with Vinterbound?
<adalhelm> topyli: it's that I genuinely didn't think I was doing wrong.
<Myrtti> or something
<topyli> Myrtti: doesn't right a bell immediately
<elkbuntu> adalhelm, i feel sorry for people you know real life who say 'stop' only to have you continue
<Myrtti> just entered -offtopic
<adalhelm> elkbuntu: I don't need your pity.
<topyli> adalhelm: no, the other problem is you think your past conduct was okay
<adalhelm> elkbuntu: and I'd certainly you rather not be so rude as to suggest that you feel it for me.
<elkbuntu> adalhelm, i'm not pitying you.
<adalhelm> topyli: I didn't say it was okay. I said it was intended innocently
<elkbuntu> adalhelm, you mgiht want to read what i actually wrote
<adalhelm> the fact/consequence of what I did was clearly not okay.
<adalhelm> elkbuntu: I'm the only subject under discussion. That's the only thing taht could be gleaned from that.
<elkbuntu> adalhelm, look between the words 'for' and 'who'
<adalhelm> elkbuntu: You could speak ill in general of the mentally ill or deficient, but in the presence of someone you believe to be mentally ill or deficient, it's clear in that case what your intent is.
<adalhelm> but that is besides the point.
<elkbuntu> adalhelm, no, it's not.
<ikonia> adalhelm: 1.) you where warned ignored it multiple times  - just serve out the ban, 2.) arguing and being petty in here makes you look very bad and not ready to enter the channel, so just walk away, serve out the ban and come back with a a better outlook
<adalhelm> topyli: like I said, my intent was innocent, but I understand where my actions were at fault. That is compounded by my willingness to heed warnings here on out.
<adalhelm> ikonia: how long is the ban?
<ikonia> adalhelm: your digging a hole - your have explained your intentions
<ikonia> adalhelm: ask the guy who set it - I assume it's until you can show you can behave (your attitude in here does not show that)
<elkbuntu> adalhelm, after the threat to 'go above our head', several days now.
<adalhelm> elkbuntu: thank you ;)
<ikonia> adalhelm: just clam down - stop being argumentative, and come back in a few days
<ikonia> adalhelm: I'm sure things can be worked out
<elkbuntu> adalhelm, feel free to try though. it'll be as successful as trying to convince a police officer to force someone let you into their house.
<adalhelm> elkbuntu: I'm not commenting on that.
<adalhelm> ikonia: hokay. wait it out. Gotcha. Thanks for the advice. Cheers! :D
<adalhelm> toodles everyone, you've been sweethearts.
<ikonia> adalhelm: great, thanks
<ikonia> right laters gusy
<ikonia> guys
<elkbuntu> that is... the creepiest farewell from a troll in quite some time
<bazhang> yep
<christel> haha
<Myrtti> anyway
<christel> elkbuntu: hows the elections going? 
<Myrtti> again, I don't know what to do with all my stalkers
<Myrtti> now that the issue of ASUS-tek is done
<bazhang> vinterbound is martiini ?
<christel> Myrtti! <3
<Myrtti> bazhang: nope
<bazhang> wow
<Myrtti> vinterbound is from egypt
<Myrtti> martiini is from estonia
<Myrtti> I just told VB to back off
<bazhang> and he listened?
<Myrtti> "moi. Listen, I don't know why you're so fascinated with me, but I'd rather keep the 'friendship' we have on #ubuntu-offtopic, if even there."
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, in PM?
<Myrtti> "ok" was the response
<Myrtti> elkbuntu: yes. He has a habit of greeting me in pm almost every time he joins -ot
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, ok, i'll explain the 'why'.
<Myrtti> I've usually just ignored it, but I'm getting fed up
<Myrtti> elkbuntu: because I'm finnish female.
<elkbuntu> look down to your lap. see those two bumps in the way.
<Myrtti> he has a thing for Finland.
<bazhang> adalhelm reminds me of the fellow who was going to do an audit on this channel
<topyli> so far his input on -ot consists of a single "for teh win!" today
<bazhang> hehe
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, not necessarily a bad thing in itself
<Myrtti> nope, but I just really dislike the fact he has decided to take me as his ... whatever
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, yep
<Myrtti> [12:24] <Vinterbound> well, why you don't wanna be friends
<Myrtti> [12:24] <Vinterbound> i only like you cause you're cool
<Myrtti> [12:24] <Vinterbound> i will shut up now, sorry
 * Myrtti rolls her eyes
<elkbuntu> that's the stabbystabby bit
 * elkbuntu hugs Myrtti 
<Myrtti> I WONDER WHY...
<Myrtti> I'm the stalker magnet
<bazhang> proxy?
<bazhang> stalking horse?
<bazhang> err wrong word choice
<elkbuntu> maybe if you jiggle them enough, he'll be hypnotised enough to tell him to forget how to IRC.
<Myrtti> vinterbound checks what I've listened to in last.fm every week
<Myrtti> I don't really understand his fascination with me
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, i understand it. i do not approve of it.
<topyli> if it's a finland thing, there are big, ugly finns around which surely define the country better
<Myrtti> topyli: it's llike ASUStek v.2
<elkbuntu> topyli, she's cute, blonde, female and geeky. it's not finland he's obsessed with, it's her, and he tries to impress her by complimenting finland
<topyli> elkbuntu: exactly
<bazhang> it iz tiny
<Myrtti> I'll dye my hair black and start listening to norwegian church burning heavy metal music if that riddens me of these people
<elkbuntu> hehe
<christel> Myrtti: then you'll attract the likes of spb instead!
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, just tell him topyli is your sister, and you're actually siamese twins joined at the little toe.
<elkbuntu> christel, is it can be get rid of the creepy hoomins tiem yet?
<christel> mm shall i frighten them a bit?
<Myrtti> from #elsewhere
<Myrtti> "I managed to make my own boss suspicious when I just collapsed in laughter when the news broadcast was advertised with 'Kursk still on the bottom of the ocean, news anchors Leena and Urpo"
<bazhang> wow
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, hahaha
<bazhang> not even a denial
<bazhang> 'how did you know'
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, when was the last PM from him?
<Myrtti> 28 minutes ago
<Myrtti> I have them all logged
<Myrtti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/105499/
<elkbuntu> and for the record: http://pastebin.ca/1309950
<elkbuntu> christel, see above. yes, please scare.
<christel> thank you! i will glance in a couple of minutes (i just need to convince our ircd devs to completely change the behaviour of stuff, again!)
<bazhang> haha
 * elkbuntu wonders if they can completely change the behaviour of people too
<Flannel> electro-shock therapy can do anything*
<Flannel> (* for some values of anything)
<amuro> hello?  how come i cant join #ubuntu?
<Myrtti> @bansearch amuro
<ubottu> Match: *!*@24.80.188.227 by bazhang in #ubuntu on Jan 02 2009 08:53:40 (ID: 8570)
 * Myrtti pokes bazhang 
<amuro> how to share files between 2 ubuntu computers on the same network?
<Myrtti> hold on please, this is not the support channel
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, it's kelvin911
<Myrtti> was checking whois first
<Myrtti> of the ip
<elkbuntu> he enjoys calling bazhang a bastard in cantonese
<Tm_T> idiots...
 * Tm_T hugggls Myrtti 
<Myrtti> he's also making support questions at -ot
<Tm_T> Myrtti: btw if ANYONE here in Finland makes trouble, you know I can help on that
<Myrtti> Tm_T: and you know I've scared them enough not to even try
<elkbuntu> !codeofconduct
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<elkbuntu> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Tm_T> Myrtti: (:)
<elkbuntu> amuro, see those links. read them.
<Tm_T> Myrtti: btw if in those olgs there is something you like me to look at, if nothing else then atleast in education, please send 'em over
<elkbuntu> amuro, look here. read the links above
<jpds> bazhang: ^
<bazhang> jpds, thanks :)
<topyli> @btlogin
<topyli> fine then :(
<bazhang>  [it_croud] (n=Whatever@athedsl-4395185.home.otenet.gr): itjohn  sken??
<boredandblogging> Pici: have you looked at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDSJaunty/Report/Community
<Pici> boredandblogging: I actually was just reading it.
<boredandblogging> surprised at the lack of IRC notes
<Pici> boredandblogging: As was I.  Do you know if the rest of the videos were ever uploaded to videos.u.c?
 * Pici checks
<jpds> No, there's some missing.
<Pici> jpds: As in we'll never see them?
<stdin> topyli: we need to get you registered with the bot if you want bantracker access
<jpds> Or... I dunno where they are.
<boredandblogging> Pici: asking Ng in #canonical-sysadmin
<topyli> stdin: not sure if i want it. do i? i ban a few people on -ot, i can keep up with them
<topyli> at least in theory
<Pici> topyli: Its useful to see whether someone is a repeat offender.
<stdin> and to see why someone is banned when they say "HELP! I can't get into <channel>, WHY OH WHY?!!1"
<topyli> i guess it's a system carved to perfection for this purpose, perhaps i should want access
<boredandblogging> Pici jpds ok, hope he gets them done one of these days
<stdin> topyli: '/msg ubottu register topyli <password>' the password can be anything, you'll probably never use it
<stdin> ooh, I should make the bot listen first
<stdin> @supybot.defaultIgnore False
<stdin> @config supybot.defaultIgnore False
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<topyli> stdin: okay, now to conquer my fear of new technology!
<tritium> @btlogin
<ubottu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<stdin> all you need to know is @login, @btlogin and @bansearch, those are the core tools
<tritium> hmm...
<topyli> i think chanserv.py even has aliases
<stdin> @config supybot.defaultIgnore True
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> did anyone else get a dcc chat/ping from it_croud
<Pici> No. I didn't.
<ikonia> I think it's sken - hence why he's singled me out
<stdin> topyli: it has some, but not the features the bot has
<topyli> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<topyli> woo!
<stdin> try @btlogin
<tritium> @btlogin
<topyli> @btlogin
<stdin> tritium: have you done @login?
<tritium> stdin: I wasn't aware you had to.  At least, I never did before.
<tritium> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<tritium> @btlogin
<tritium> stdin: thanks!
<topyli> ooh. irc2.0
<stdin> tritium: it lets the bot know who you are
<stdin> seeing as you can't /msg ubottu identify
<tritium> stdin: thanks, I've not kept up with the latest developments
<stdin> we got ubottu to ignore everyone by default several months ago ;)
<tritium> I use "latest" loosely ;)
 * jussi01 waves in greeting
<Pici> Hi!
<Pici> Get the cast off yet?
<jussi01> Pici: yep!! :D
<Pici> jussi01: Yay
<genii> He'll be scaling Everest again in no time
<topyli> jussi01: are you walking?
<jussi01> topyli: kinda...
<topyli> weak of course. does it hurt?
<jussi01> yeah, muscle hurts. also, its possible that Ill still need an operation on the ACL
<bazhang> 312 mb of ram? will ubuntu intrepid even load?
<Pici> Yes.
<Pici> !requirements
<ubottu> Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<genii> Yes
<bazhang> but slowly right?
<Pici> Yes.
<bazhang> arcsighter is saying its slow
<ikonia> probably his video card setup if it's visually slow
<genii> I even have an old p2 400 here with 128Mb running 8.10  KDE        altho needed alt install cd as well it uses swap like mad
<bazhang> ahh proving a negative
<bazhang> and do it now or I will downgrade!
<genii> I wonder what combination of ram he has that adds up to 312, it seems an unusual number. PErhaps he has bad ram
<bazhang> that is an odd number
<bazhang> and he says the thread is at ubuntuforums.org
<bazhang> :/
<genii> Perhaps he has a 256 and a 64 stick
<ikonia> 8 meg on board video = 312
<Jack_Sparrow> Gotta run, just found our best friend has Palsy Need to go provide a shoulder for her..
<genii> Hm. Two separate hostmasks from Italy that just do !list   then leave immediately. I wonder if trying to gather name lists or so
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> you're kidding right
<bazhang> everyone from .it does !list
<tritium> They need to intend ircfs.  I need grep, etc. on IRC.
<tritium> s/intend/invent
<bazhang> haha
<bazhang> I would never leave my computer then
<tritium> :)
<nickrud> bazhang, I thought that was already the case :)
<bazhang> nickrud, you found your 'c'!
<genii> bazhang: Strange with the !list thing. I guess they have some other irc client that maybe uses this syntax then
<bazhang> didnt know who that nikrud character was
<nickrud> bazhang, I do that just for you :) 
<bazhang> @bansearch nikrud
<ubottu> No matches found for nikrud!n=rich@pdpc/supporter/sustaining/nickrud in any channel
<bazhang> :)
<jpds> tritium: There is an IRC client which works in filesystem mode.
 * nickrud needs access to lie in wait for bazhang 
<bazhang> genii, could well be; ljl had a funny riff on that some time back aping the .it users habits
<jpds> tritium: Oh yes, "ii".
<Pici> Generally !list is for irc channels that have xdcc bots that serve files. Not that I would ever know anything about that.
<bazhang> :0
<tritium> jpds: no kidding?
<jpds> !info ii
<ubottu> ii (source: ii): minimalist FIFO and filesystem-based IRC client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3-1 (intrepid), package size 13 kB, installed size 88 kB
<tritium> jpds: thanks, I'll have to check that out!
<bazhang> yikes!
<genii> Cool
<tritium> It consists of <= 500 lines of code.  Nice...
<Pici> jpds: Are you suggesting sudo -s over sudo -i now?
<jpds> Pici: Damn, forgot, I usually use -s cos it uses my neat shell conf.
<ScottK> I was wondering if I could get some help with adding a factoid to the bot for #ubuntu-motu?
<Pici> sure
 * Pici looks
<Pici> ScottK: You can suggest yourself see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots#Using%20Ubotu
<Pici> i.e: !foo is <reply> bar
<ScottK> I'll try.  Thaks.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-motu, ScottK said: !because is <reply> Just because you can't get help in #ubuntu does not make this a help channel.
<genii> I wonder if there's some way to make gtk apps insist on gksu/gksudo and refuse to run under just regular sudo. This would save a lot of grief
<topyli> or make sudo refuse to run x apps
<topyli> is there something common to all x apps? do they request display :0 something?
<genii> topyli: Not sure. Maybe there's somethig in the ELF eader which is unique
<genii> bleh typos
<Pici> !support-#ubuntu-devel
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Please be aware that this channel is for development only.
<genii> Pici: Hehe, OK
<Pici> genii: Actually I'm just showing ScottK 
<topyli> still :)
<Pici> genii: I didn't read your comment
<ScottK> Pici: Way too long to type
 * ScottK has never seen a developer use that one.
<Pici> ScottK: You just need to type !support in #ubuntu-devel
<ScottK> Ah
<ScottK> OK.  Well mine was probably a bit to snarky anyway.
 * ScottK will remember that.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<topyli> genii: we need a factoid like !development-#ubuntu-ops
<Pici> ScottK: Its also setup for -motu 
<ScottK> Thanks
<genii> Hmm
<ScottK> Pici: Is it set for #kubuntu-devel too?
<Pici> !support-#kubuntu-devel is <alias> devsupport
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Pici
<Pici> ScottK: It is now.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<bazhang> sken^^ ?
<bazhang> it_croud, how may we help you
<it_croud> nothing i just was banned out or something from a user at #ubuntu-gr
<it_croud> maybe he did'n like my attidude
<Pici> it_croud: We do not handle bans from loco channels here.  Please join #ubuntu-irc instead.
<bazhang> it_croud, for #ubuntu-gr issues, please /join #ubuntu-irc
<bazhang> jinx
<it_croud> i have already
<it_croud> but there is no problem because is not permanent
<bazhang> it_croud, okay
<bazhang> it_croud, please dont idle here.
<it_croud> bazhang, : can i ask a question here?
<Flannel> it_croud: Not a support question
<bazhang> it_croud, you were banned from #ubuntu as well
<bazhang> it_croud, do you have an alternate nick?
<bazhang> it_croud, such as eleos2?
<Pici> or sken?
<it_croud> bazhang, : i just use this from within the irc client it is not registered
<Pici> bunson: How can we help you today?
<it_croud> bazhang, : i think i can make another one nickname pretty easy
<bazhang> it_croud, so you do have another nick (eleos2 , sken etc)
<bunson> im double checkin to make sure the port change saved before i ask
<Pici> bunson: Can you try running the test in the other channel again please?
<it_croud> bazhang, : no i just can use another nick it does not needs registrations etc...
<it_croud> bazhang, : i don't own any nickname
<bunson> when i do the test me thing it says it cant and i should come ask in here for a manual testing 
<bazhang> it_croud, but you have gone by those nicknames before, correct?
<Pici> bunson: Try it again :)
<it_croud> bazhang, : NO
<Pici> bunson: I changed something
<bunson> oh ok ty
<bazhang> it_croud, well to be unbanned from #ubuntu-gr you should ask in #ubuntu-irc
<it_croud> bazhang, : i just have to know how that guy banned me so easily
<Pici> it_croud: We do not control #ubuntu-gr here
<bazhang> it_croud, if that is all, please part this channel as the operator who banned is not around and wont be back for a good while
<bazhang> it_croud, you are referring to the #ubuntu ban correct?
<it_croud> bazhang, : yes correct
<it_croud> bazhang, : i just hit the button of the client 2-3 times to find how it works but it stacked , damn gtk for a while 
<bazhang> it_croud, I will let the operator know you were here, if you could return later to discuss please
<it_croud> bazhang, : so for a while for some random user i dcc ping anf dcc get user info  at him by mistake
<it_croud> bazhang, : whatever thanks , i will be here later. yes
<bazhang> it_croud, please dont idle here.
<it_croud> bazhang, : please explain me what idle here means exactly does it means to stay connected without doing anythong certain?
<ikonia> 19:56 <it_croud> fuck you mother fucker
<ikonia> 19:56 <it_croud> fuck you mother fucker
<ikonia> 19:56 <it_croud> fuck you mother fucker
<it_croud> bazhang, : english is not my native languange
<ikonia> oops
<Pici> How pleaseant.
<bazhang> whoa
<it_croud> ikonia, :
<ikonia> only meant to paste once
<bazhang> it_croud, that is not okay
<Pici> it_croud: ikonia was the operator that you were waiting for.
<ikonia> it_croud: you where ban forwarded here because you where randomly ctcp pinging me, and dcc chat requesting me and refusing to respond to PM 
<ikonia> I could see you active but you refused to respond in channel or in pm until we spoke earlier
<ikonia> that is why you where forwarded here
<ikonia> I've not removed the ban due to your above PM "fuck you" comments
<it_croud> ikonia, : hmmm what to say now?
<ikonia> nothing really
<ikonia> I caught you telling me lies also
<bazhang> it_croud, nothing to say. just depart.
<it_croud> ikonia, : i only know that you are really overreacting
<ikonia> you said you did it once, then you admited you did it multiple times
<ikonia> oh - am I 
<it_croud> ikonia : are you a lwayer or something
<Pici> !guidelines | it_croud 
<ikonia> I think you telling me lies and your swearing abuse towards me suggests I'm not overreacting
<ubottu> it_croud: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ikonia> the band forward here was just to clarify why you where sending ctcp requests to people and not responding to why 
<ikonia> ban forward sorry
<ikonia> the reason it stayed after you explained yourself was because I caught you telling lies, and your swearing
<it_croud> ubuttu:Thanks because i was speaking with some lawyer or somehow
<it_croud> ubottu, : i will go to read the quidelines
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> just to clarify you are not banned from #ubuntu-gr - you are still active in there
<bazhang> it_croud, you wont be unbanned in #ubuntu . please /part the channel.
<bazhang> <it_croud> nothing i just was banned out or something from a user at #ubuntu-gr
<bazhang> so that was not true.
<ikonia> it_croud:/ channel apologies for the slow reponse to your query
<it_croud> ikonia: One last thing and i am leaving
<ikonia> 19:57 <it_croud> you are a bastard
<ikonia> 19:57 <it_croud> to HELL
<ikonia> just to be clear - it wasn't just one word
<ikonia> 19:58 it_croud [n=Whatever@athedsl-4395185.home.otenet.gr] requested CTCP PING from ikonia: 1232085884836751
<ikonia> then you ping me again after I've asked you not to 
<ikonia> just to %100 clear to the channel
<it_croud> ikonia,: you are the kind of man that tries to find out things with papers,lawyers ,logsetc 
<bazhang> it_croud, no
<it_croud> ikonia, : i hate this way of acting me
<ikonia> it_croud: good bye, I won't discuss this futher at this time
<it_croud> bazhang, : YES
<bazhang> it_croud, you are in the wrong here, 100%
<it_croud> bazhang, : wake up
<it_croud> bazhang, : no i am not
<bazhang> it_croud, please part now
<topyli> it_croud: please just go now
<ikonia> it_croud: please leave the channel and come back in a few days if you wish to re-join #ubuntu
<it_croud> bazhang, : i was just "[playing with my new install of XCchat!!!!!!!!!!!!
<bazhang> it_croud, that is not believable at this point.
<ikonia> yes, you explained that, and I expalined that was not a problem in the end
<ikonia> I explained what got you the ban kept in place
<it_croud> bazhang, maybe not believalble by you here now nut me there yes
<ikonia> it_croud: please leave the channel and come back in a few days if you wish to re-join #ubuntu
<bazhang> bye it_croud 
<it_croud> bazhang, : it is true that i have no experience in IRCes
<ikonia> it_croud: read the guidelines ubottu gave you they will help
<bazhang> !coc | it_croud 
<ubottu> it_croud: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<bazhang> and read that too it_croud 
<it_croud> bazhang, : i just testing my new XChat client
<ikonia> it_croud: ok - we understand that
<ikonia> I explained that at the time - I understand that, it's not in question
<it_croud> bazhang, : very restrictive stuff
<bazhang> it_croud, no its not
<ikonia> ok - this is going no-where, it_croud I'm trying to help you and explain things to you, but if you chose to continue to ignore them we can go no futher
<bazhang> it_croud, there is never a reason to curse at someone like you did
<ikonia> it_croud: please leave the channel and come back in a few days if you wish to re-join #ubuntu
<it_croud> bazhang, :  yes but i thought is just "IRC fun" and i tested my new app
<bazhang> it_croud, 'fun' NEVER involves swearing like you did.
<it_croud> bazhang,: i have not  joined IRC channels since 2003
<bazhang> it_croud, so please part now.
<it_croud> bazhang, : how could i know so well
<it_croud> bazhang, : i only entered second time in my life in ubuntu !!
<stdin> swearing at someone was no more acceptable in 2003 than it is now
<bazhang> read the guidelines and the code of conduct it_croud 
<bazhang> it_croud, understand them, then come back here.
<Pici> I think we've taken this discussion as far as it should go today. it_croud Please review the documentation that you have been provided and then return in a day or two if you still wish to be unbanned.
<bazhang> it_croud, arguing about it will only make the situation worse for you.
<it_croud> bazhang, : why am i in any kind of court without my knowledge?
<it_croud> bazhang, : i WILL read them ok don't worry
<it_croud> bazhang, : just don't ban people so easily because of some pings or some dcc requests
<it_croud> bazhang, : just don't ban people so easily because of some pings or some dcc requests
<it_croud> bazhang, : just don't ban people so easily because of some pings or some dcc requests
<it_croud> bazhang, : just don't ban people so easily because of some pings or some dcc requests
<it_croud> bazhang, : just don't ban people so easily because of some pings or some dcc requests
<it_croud> bazhang, : just don't ban people so easily because of some pings or some dcc requests
<topyli> it_croud: wasting too much operator time here is not good. pointless arguments here can only make it longer. please part the channel
<it_croud> BYE
<bazhang> what the heck
<bazhang> :/
<bazhang> I suspect that he is working together with eleos2/sken/etc
<ikonia> I thought that at first as it turns out he was only hittng me, but I don't think that now
<topyli> successfully grabbed 30min of op time here
<Pici> Yes.
<nalioth> airlock all of them  :p
<ikonia> he's ranting about it in #ubuntu-gr
<bazhang> he said he was banned there
<jussi01> and hes in -irc
<bazhang> so sken does have a cousin after all
<ikonia> bazhang: he's not
<bazhang> err roommate
<ikonia> nah, I don't think this is a "sken" thing just a silly chap
<jussi01> ikonia: got a moment for pm?
<ikonia> already there
<CaptainMorgan> anyone want to take a look at #ubuntu ? Xae8koo isn't very nice and called not just me, but the rest of "lying ****s" when trying to assist him/her
<ikonia> CaptainMorgan: got it - dont worry
<ikonia> thanks though
<CaptainMorgan> thank you
<jussi01> CaptainMorgan: anything else you need?
<CaptainMorgan> jussi01, nope, why? should I leave? 
<jussi01> !idle | CaptainMorgan
<ubottu> CaptainMorgan: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<CaptainMorgan> was just keeping the window open.. with no real reason other than convenience
<CaptainMorgan> ah, Ic
<CaptainMorgan> thanks
<bazhang> * [Xae8koo] (n=debian@unaffiliated/energy): debian User
<Seeker`> bazhang: ?
<ikonia> I remember him actually
<ikonia> he's been in before
<tritium> Oh yeah?
<bazhang> really
<tritium> Is he a repeat troll?
<ikonia> yes, ages ago, he had asked a question in debian but not answered the question so got booted, then he came in here
<bazhang> recividist
<ikonia> ?
<bazhang> repeat offender
<ikonia> ah
<ikonia> don't know him
<tritium> He's probably not even on ubuntu.  I suspect he's running debian.
<ikonia> he's not
<ikonia> as I recall it's debian
<tritium> That's my guess, based on /wii Xae8koo
<ikonia> no dig deal, his hardware is neither ubuntu or debians issue
<jussi01> ikonia: pm for a sec?
<CaptainMorgan> what a fine start to a day... only trying to help and I get attacked... Xae8koo not only had channel issues, but had private issues with me too
<tritium> CaptainMorgan: what did he say?>
<CaptainMorgan> can I post it here? it's about ten lines..
<Flannel> CaptainMorgan: pastebin is easier
<CaptainMorgan> http://pastebin.com/m1c9456e7
<CaptainMorgan> not much, but I don't need it... nickrud you here? I tried /ignore but can you provide me the syntax?
<CaptainMorgan> the channel spit it back but I'm still unclear...
<nickrud> CaptainMorgan, /ignore nick should do the trick
<CaptainMorgan> nickrud, doing simply that... returns "Usage: IGNORE <mask> <types..> <options..> .... etc as if I did it wrong... no?
<tritium> I think I'll remove him.
<Flannel> If you don't, I will
<CaptainMorgan> thank you tritium 
<tritium> Sure, CaptainMorgan
<tritium> I kicked. If he comes back, a ban might be in order.
<CaptainMorgan> nickrud, I'll continue that ignore question privately, thanks tritium Flannel 
 * genii hands bazhang a large coffee
<genii> Hm
<ikonia> it is impossible to buy a USA snes in the UK, my famicon has died
<Seeker`> ebay?
<genii> Tm_T: Heh, you're on a roll in #k !
<Tm_T> bit angry I a
<Tm_T> m
<Seeker`> speak like yoda you do
<ikonia> Seeker`: £250 !!!!
<ikonia> Seeker`: UK = £18 - 25, USA = £250
<ikonia> (there is only one and he's selling it for a stupid price)
<Seeker`> ikonia: welcome to the world of "I want an ancient, imported computer gaming system"
<ikonia> I know I know
<ikonia> I'll get a part tommorow to try to repair the famicon 
<ikonia> I've got a UK one too, but they are crap compared to the USA/Jap version
<ikonia> so I can play in the mean time
<ikonia> I'm going to play COD4 as I'm bored
<Seeker`> because an emulator wont do for a few days? :P
<ikonia> Seeker`: I'll deal with the UK version for a few days
<ikonia> emulators just aren't the same without the snes pad
<ikonia> the sned pad is the best gaming pad ever
<nickrud> gamers. sheesh. 
<Seeker`> nickrud. sheesh.
<nickrud> Seeker`, shush ;)
<Seeker`> you misspelled sheesh
<nickrud> Seeker`, may be a us-ism, sheesh spelt like that is from Stan Lee of Marvel Comics. A powerful childhood memory :)
<Seeker`> nickrud: I meant you typed "shush" instead of "sheesh"
<nickrud> oh. gosh, I am dense today
<nalioth> Seeker`: shush
<Seeker`> nalioth: you too
<nalioth> it's impolite to correct your elders
<nalioth> 'shush' means 'shut yo mouf, chile!'
<nickspoon> What do you have against Chile?
<nickrud> aww, Jack_Sparrow 
<Jack_Sparrow> 5 minute time out for the kiddie
<nickrud> :)
#ubuntu-ops 2009-01-17
<Flannel> ikonia: You should be able to fix it.  (Or at least, it should be fixable)
<Myrtti> Wheeeeeeeeee!
<Myrtti> -->
<Tm_T> Myrtti: whee?
 * genii sips
<genii> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
 * genii hands tritium_ a coffee
<tritium_> Thanks, genii :)
<genii> Anytime :)
<tritium> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<tritium> nickrud: nvidia-glx-180 didn't work for me, with my GeForce 6150.
<nickrud> tritium, I use an 8800gt
<tritium> nickrud: ah, nice.  I intend to order a new mobo soon that as integrated 9400.
<tritium> Perhaps -180 will work with that.
<genii> nickrud: I have that on my desktop
<nickrud> genii, it's nice. tritium integrated? ewww ;)
<genii> nickrud: The thing is massive :)
<tritium> nickrud: I'm building an HTPC.
<nickrud> and runs oblivion very nicely
<tritium> And, I'm not a gamer, so an IGP is perfect for my application.
<nickrud> tritium, ah, makes sense then. I'm not much of a gamer myself, just wanted a card I'd be happy with for a few years
<tritium> That makes sense too.
<nickrud> my voodoo3 was good from 1999 to 2005, I'm shooting for the same with this one 
<Flannel> nickrud: Looking for it to last until 2005?
<nickrud> Flannel, hahahahah /scowl
<Madpilot> hey nickrud 
<nickrud> hi Madpilot 
<Flannel> blargh on -ot
<Madpilot> more than usual?
 * Madpilot has been AFK
<Flannel> So have I... well, away from IRC.  off in vim.  But, just came back to a wall of bashing brainstorm (in rather non-polite terms) and a vulgar link or two.
<Madpilot> heh.
<Madpilot> the only time I go to Ubuntu Brainstorm is when someone says "Lookit stoopid idea #5,325,467! Oh dear", really
<bazhang> panarchy was unbanned?
<bazhang> the btracker says nay
<Madpilot> perhaps I have a distorted idea of the actual function of brainstorm...
<Flannel> He's using mibbit
<Flannel> Madpilot: Unfortunately, there are a lot of those.
<bazhang> still ban evading though as far as I can tell
<Flannel> Madpilot: Quite a disconnect between the people that use brainstorm and reality.  "I think you should make Ubuntu work with my hardware!" type things... just... not really connected.
<Flannel> Panarchy certainly isn't contributing anything except noise.
<bazhang> well he/she seems to be using the enter key less, not sure what to do about this
<Madpilot> I"m a cynic. I figure things like Brainstorm/Ideastorm are 90% crap filter, 10% opinion poll...
<bazhang> haha
<Flannel> He's asking about stripping ubuntu bare, to "make his own" distro, which is all well and good, but... he didn't really listen to my answer earlier, but I haven't pressed.
<Flannel> Madpilot: Yeah, well, as long as the community doesn't start trying to actually cater blindly to brainstorm stuff, nothing bad can come of it.
<Flannel> Oh... Panarchy is a repeat offender.
<bazhang> and has threatened to do what he is currently doing. seems to be trolling at this point
<Flannel> Sounds good.
<Flannel> Let the floodbots ban, I'll comment on the BT about it
<bazhang> oh right
<bazhang> I forgot about that
<Flannel> He'll be here soon.  Mibbit is rejecting him currently.
<Panarchy> Hi! Just wondering, have I been banned from #ubuntu?
<bazhang> Panarchy, yes.
<Panarchy> why?
<bazhang> you were before and you ban evaded
<Panarchy> What?
<Panarchy> ???
<bazhang> Panarchy, you were banned
<Panarchy> When?
<bazhang> Panarchy, you evaded that ban as you said you might do.
<Panarchy> How long ago are you talking about?
<Panarchy> Because if I remember correctly, you said come back in 24 hours, so I did, and got my ban removed by asking nicely (actually came 48 hours later)
<Panarchy> I don't know for sure if you were the moderator that removed the ban from me
<Panarchy> All I know is that it was one of the moderators (or administrators?)
<Panarchy> and that it was about 2 months ago... maybe longer
<bazhang> Panarchy, do you have logs of this event? I certainly do not recall this nor does the ban list reflect what you are saying
<nickrud> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<nickrud> @btlogin
<Panarchy> bazhang: No I don't
<Panarchy> Since last time we talked I was running mibbit within firefox on a liveCD
<bazhang> Panarchy, do you know that you cannot use the enter key like that?
<Panarchy> It's what I usually do
<Panarchy> Sorry
<Panarchy> That was part of my other sentence
<Panarchy> bazhang: What'd you mean?
<bazhang> Panarchy, and you have been warned repeatedly about this, as well as the offtopic chatter, and excessive use of punctuation
<Panarchy> excessive use of punctuation? Do you mean things like capital letters and apostrophized words 
<bazhang> <Panarchy> I'd also like to know if there is a program that will remove everything from your ubuntu operating system except for ''''''''''
<Flannel> Panarchy: As far as ban evasion goes, it appears we've gotten some signals crossed.  We'll be removing it; but this does give us a nice chance to chat with you so that you won't be banned in the near future.
<bazhang> <Panarchy> !!!
<Flannel> Panarchy: As far as your particular issue, your best bet is to modify the seed on an alternate CD; which was mentioned to you.  But you need to just calm down on your typing in general. Not everyone types as fast as you do, so you can't expect a response right away from everyone.
<bazhang> <Panarchy> It's like my first gf, she just keeps wanting more
<Panarchy> hahahaha, sorry, when I didn't get a reply, I tried some humour
<Panarchy> Thanks Flannel though
<bazhang> Panarchy, that is what #ubuntu-offtopic is for, and that brand of humour is not particularly welcome in any #ubuntu channels
<Panarchy> Alright
<Panarchy> I'll make a not of it
<bazhang> !coc | Panarchy read this
<Panarchy> Thanks for helping us clear this whole mess up Flannel
<ubottu> Panarchy read this: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Flannel> Panarchy: No problem.
<bazhang> !guidelines | Panarchy and this
<ubottu> Panarchy and this: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Panarchy> I have also attempted limiting and simplifying what I need to say
<Flannel> Panarchy: Also, that question you just asked isn't really... on topic for #ubuntu.
<Panarchy> hopefully it has been done in a clear enough fashion
<Panarchy> It... wasn't?
<bazhang> err not really no.
<Flannel> Panarchy: Don't expect someone to give you a package list.  You're going to have to manually go through and remove stuff, etc.
<Panarchy> Yes, well I don't want a package list
<Panarchy> I just want a methodology on how to remove everything except certain programs
<Panarchy> Them being: GNOME, Ubuntu icons for GNOME, DPKG, Apt-Get, Network Capabilites, Generic Drivers, manpages (unless this can installed via apt-get) & the GNOME Terminal Emulator.
<Flannel> Panarchy: Right, those aren't packages.  but I'll take this to #u
<Flannel> Panarchy: I think that covers it for this channel thugh, you're welcome to part.
<Flannel> !idle | Panarchy 
<ubottu> Panarchy: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<Panarchy> Okay, well thanks for all the help. See ya
<Flannel> Gaaaah
<Flannel> I'm about to kick him from #u for repeating the same stupid question over again
<bazhang> at this point Panarchy is just asking for *any* distro with Gnome and apt, dpkg, etc having tried all Ubuntu solutions.
<Flannel> He came back?
<bazhang> yep
<Flannel> Mmm... I'd like to take that back and say it another way.  Oh well.
<Flannel> That one's sliding.  Next one...... isn't.
<ubottu> In ubottu, tavish said: !tavish is eat food
<Flannel> Er?
<Flannel> bazhang: eh?  I hate unleashing him on -ot
<bazhang> Flannel, well that or spamming the offtopic questions every ten seconds in #ubuntu ; tough choice
<Flannel> mgmrgghdfhjgmmmmlll
<jussi01> Flannel: ?
<Flannel> just Panarchy.
<Flannel> Fortunately, I don't think there's anything he *hasn't* been warned about.  So his next outburst should be bannable.
<jussi01> breaking news: banhammer saves Flannel's sanity :P
<Flannel> Actually, the best thing for my sanity right now would be python to stop being idiotic.
<jussi01> hehe
<Flannel> I'm comparing "1[" == "1[" and its not taking.
<Flannel> (well, the left side is generated from a function, but I print the identical functions output the previous and subsequent lines, and get "1[", so... yeah)
<jussi01> are you actually making sure the output is correctly fed into the input?
<Flannel> What do you mean?
<jussi01> well if you are generating one side, then pulling it into the equadsion, atre you making sure thats happening correctly
<Flannel> Oh, its responding to keypresses.  1[ is a keycode, and yeah, I have func(ch) == "1[" and the lines prior and subsequent have print func(ch) and they print "1["
<Flannel> well, I'm using curses, but that's effectively what happens.
<Flannel> I'm just trying to get the stupid thing to work with the alt- modifier
<jussi01> ahhh
<Flannel> alt-1 gives the keycode of "1[
<Flannel> er, yeah.  That, but then I can't match on it.  And the documentation... is lacking.
<Flannel> I've been shotgun debugging for a day now or so.
<ikonia> !staff | panarchy user threatening to bring down freenode servers (it's a weak threat) but one none the less
<ubottu> panarchy user threatening to bring down freenode servers (it's a weak threat) but one none the less: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian or PriceChild, I could  use a bit of your time :)
<ikonia> 13:37 <Panarchy> For instanced, I have really checked the setting on the #ubuntu channel, but I could  probably bring it down
<ikonia> 13:37 <Panarchy> But I won't
<ikonia> 13:37 <Panarchy> Because I'm not that kinda guy
<ikonia> he was banned after multiple warnings 
<ikonia> didn't like being banned so threatened to bring channels down (he has no clue so is not a danger)
<Seeker`> what setting did he check
<ikonia> don't know
<ikonia> he talks lies/nonsense
<ikonia> aparantly he's going over my head
<Seeker`> did someone leave the "close the channel if you say 'windows' three times in a row" flag set?
<ikonia> @btlogin
<jrib> Seeker`: ha
<jussi01> ikonia: *giggle* nice timing...
<bazhang> cem, how may we help you
<cem> no one can help me
<cem> bye
<ikonia> jussi01: timing ?
<bazhang> 1337
<bazhang> timestamp
<ikonia> oh yes
<jussi01> ikonia: see the time of panarchy's comments
<ikonia> just notice
<bazhang> :)
<ikonia> went over my head
<ikonia> so fed up with people just telling lies
<Jack_Sparrow> Morning
<ikonia> morining
<bazhang> did not see the CE part; had already answered him
<Seeker`> Moaning
<bazhang> hi!
<Jack_Sparrow> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> @btlogin
<Jack_Sparrow> @mark #ubuntu  activebeta  Repeat...repeat... then <activebeta> fuc* it  and /part
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Tm_T> haha
<Jack_Sparrow> Morning
<FlareDS> Sorry about the time thing you guys
<FlareDS> Can you guys unban me?
<Tm_T> FlareDS: hmm, where and what did you do?
<FlareDS> Yeah I did the CTCP tme command on accident. I was just messeing around on my DS
<Tm_T> DS?
<FlareDS> Nintendo DS
<Tm_T> this was on #ubuntu?
<FlareDS> yes
<Tm_T> @btlogin
<FlareDS> ?
<Tm_T> interesting
<Tm_T> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Tm_T> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<FlareDS> I'll get on my laptop for I can explain better
<Tm_T> hmh, I cannot get to bantracker I see
<FlareDS> Hold on
<Jack_Sparrow> Floodbots got him
<Jack_Sparrow> FlareDS, Can we assume this was a one time thing
<Flare183> Ok I'm on my laptop
<Jack_Sparrow> FlareDS, Can we assume this was a one time thing
 * Flare183 = FlareDS
<Jack_Sparrow> yea figured that
<Flare183> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> FlareDS, Can we assume this was a one time thing
<Flare183> Yes, you can
<jpds> MSN working again?
<Flare183> I even delete the preset command altogether
<Flare183> deleted*
<Jack_Sparrow> Done, thanks for understanding
<Flare183> Jack_Sparrow: Thank You
<Jack_Sparrow> no problem
<Jack_Sparrow> enjoy your day
<Flare183> Jack_Sparrow: You too
<Jack_Sparrow> Tm_T, I assume you would have spoken if you had a reason to not lift the ban
<Tm_T> Jack_Sparrow: yes I would
<Tm_T> Jack_Sparrow: I was about to ask you to deal it anyway
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> I am going on morning walk..  see you in an hour or so..  4 miles sheesh..
<nbeebo> can i finally be unbanned from #ubuntu?
<bazhang> nbeebo, you know why you were banned?
<nbeebo> no
<Seeker`> who banned you?
<nbeebo> do not remember
<bazhang> nbeebo, what message do you get when you try to join? just 'you are banned' ?
<nbeebo> yes
<Seeker`> @btlogin
<Seeker`> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Seeker`> @btlogin
<Seeker`> nbeebo: seems you were banned for being offtopic in #ubuntu, after being banned from -offtopic
<Tm_T> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Seeker`> Jack_Sparrow banned you
<Tm_T> @btlogin
<nbeebo> yes, it wasnt offensive, only off topic chit chat.. lol
<Seeker`> off topic chit chat doesn't belong in #ubuntu
<Seeker`> thats what -offtopic is for
<nbeebo> yes i know
<Seeker`> you will have to speak to Jack_Sparrow about being unbanned, he'll be back in 20 mins or so
<nbeebo> ok can i stay here?
<Seeker`> nbeebo: come back in 20 mins
<nbeebo> ok bye bye
<nbeebo> jack_sparrow, can you unban me?
<Nafallo> that's 14 minutes :-)
<jpds> Nafallo: Harsh.
<Jack_Sparrow> nbeebo, Just got back, but you were on a rant in several channels
<nbeebo> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> I see we have had to deal with you 14 times so far.
<Jack_Sparrow> At some point the ban will just become perm.
<nbeebo> deal? i have copy pasted several lines, aka flood, maybe 2-3 times
<Jack_Sparrow> You have been way out of line more than just a couple of floods
<nbeebo> got warned and kicked while other doesnt, maybe out of question
<nbeebo> but anyway, i have never been offensive, and even if i report them in here they only get verbal warning
<Jack_Sparrow> Hold on. I am confering with another op
<Jack_Sparrow> Five different ops have taken issue with you over the last two months
<nbeebo> ok thank you very much
<nbeebo> but i only need unban for #ubuntu, not offtopic
<Jack_Sparrow> We are still reviewing your bans and behavior
<nbeebo> okok
<Jack_Sparrow> Against my better judgement and to give you the benefit of the doubt. I will lift the ban.  However, no more warnings.  Any more offtopic, flooding or rude behavior and I wont hesitate to pull the plug.  Please tell me you understand what I am saying
<nbeebo> i do, im no longer addicted to #ubuntu channels lol.. only support
<topyli> my two cents is, nbeebo, you have been a long time problem
<Jack_Sparrow> If someone says something you dont like, Do not retaliate, let us know so we can look at the issue
<nbeebo> i love u too
<nbeebo> ok thanks 
<topyli> i personally don't like people deliberately testing "limits" just for fun
<topyli> it's bad behavior to begin with
<Jack_Sparrow> topyli, If you think I should leave it for a bit It would not take much for me to agree
<nbeebo> jack_sparrow, i cant join #ubuntu just offtopi
<nbeebo> c
<Jack_Sparrow> I have not lifted it yet.
<nbeebo> oh ok
<topyli> Jack_Sparrow: you can lift the ban and see how long this lasts
<topyli> i'm not going to be very tolerant in the future though
<nbeebo> read what i wrote, only there for my own support
<Jack_Sparrow> Fair enough.. nbeebo Please behave.. 
<nbeebo> thank you very much and bye..
<nickspoon> Bets on how long it'll be before he gets himself banned from #u-o again?
<Jack_Sparrow> A day perhaps
<topyli> one can hope he's fully recovered. one can doubt as well :)
<Nafallo> please never tell him about -se ;-)
<topyli> heh
 * Nafallo did some googling and... well, yea. no.
<Nafallo> :-)
<ubottu> ActionParsnip called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Jack_Sparrow> Handled
<Jack_Sparrow> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> @btlogin
<Jack_Sparrow> @mark #ubuntu  Blaay  Blaay is now known as bigga-nigga...    * bigga-nigga is now known as Blaay
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<nickrud> k k k k k k k k k Jack_Sparrow it doesn't work for me :(
 * jussi01 wonders what nickrud is on about
<nickrud> jack left #u for lunch, mentioning the only key he can reach is k (line ;)
<jussi01> oh
<Jack_Sparrow> Hey
<Jack_Sparrow> whats up
<Jack_Sparrow> profxvia aka jezus was a bit of a pain earlier and I dint see any of you around..
<Jack_Sparrow> SO waanted to keep myself in channel
<Jack_Sparrow> I really cant type while I am eating
<Jack_Sparrow> Nickrud
<Flannel> nom clack nom clack nom clack
<Flannel> right, it'd go very slowly.
<Jack_Sparrow> He is gone now anyhow
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow, yeah, I dropped in at the end. I'm going to be in the office over the evening, with little to do. 
<Jack_Sparrow> I did all of my office work yesterday
<nickrud> vacaction coverage
<Jack_Sparrow> NEed anything from Vegas, I will be running over there mon night
<nickrud> *vacation
<nickrud> yeah, your winnings
<Jack_Sparrow> Back wed am
<Jack_Sparrow> I dont gamble..  I do have a house over there..
<Flannel> nickrud: Who goes to vegas to gamble?
<nickrud> not me, I just get out of bed each day :)
<Jack_Sparrow> I only gamble enough to keep my room discount at the Trop
<Flannel> Why do you need a room discount if you have a house?
<Jack_Sparrow> It is rented..
<Flannel> Ah
<Jack_Sparrow> I get two deductible trips a year by owning it
<Jack_Sparrow> Have a good weekend guys. I expect to be offline most of the rest of it..  
<elkbuntu> someone want to help out in #u?
<elkbuntu> i'm supposed to be packing for a conf
<Flannel> What's up?
<Flannel> oh
<ubottu> jinja-sheep called the ops in #ubuntu (Jenk)
 * DBO looks at elkbuntu kind of funny
<elkbuntu> auto-rejoin on kic off it seems
<elkbuntu> DBO, it was not going to end well there
<DBO> I agree
<DBO> i was just hoping to find his native language
<DBO> maybe he would have done better without the language barrier
<DBO> clearly he was using some kind of translator
<elkbuntu> i think he's faking
<DBO> thats possible too
<DBO> fair enough =)
<DBO> just wanted to know what you was thinkin =)
<elkbuntu> he wasnt responding to pms
<bazhang> Jenk, how may we help you
<Jenk> bazhang, I'd like to communicate to elkbuntu, could you instruct me ?
<Flannel> Jenk: You're welcome to leave a message here, elkbuntu will get it.
<Jenk> Flannel, Thank You . 
<bazhang> Jenk, is there something else we can help you with? if not, then please do not idle here as per the channel /topic
<elkbuntu> bazhang, i've forwarded him here from ubuntu
<elkbuntu> Jenk, you were not listening to me. I was telling you that you were talking about the wrong things in there. it is for support questions only
<elkbuntu> Jenk, what language can you speak?
<Jenk> elkbuntu, I Apologise.
<Jenk> English
<elkbuntu> Jenk, what other languages?
<Jenk> Yes
<elkbuntu> what language did you know first?
<Jenk> English is the only one that i am proficient in.
<elkbuntu> you seem to be struggling to understand me when i speak it
<elkbuntu> what country are you from?
<Jenk> India
<Jenk> I apologise my misbehaviour.
<Jenk> sorry,correction,I apologise for my misbehaviour.
<elkbuntu> Jenk, i'm trying to find you people who you are near, so they can understand you
<Jenk> Thank you for your concern.
<elkbuntu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IndianTeam
<elkbuntu> Jenk, go to that link
#ubuntu-ops 2009-01-18
<Jenk> Yes.
<elkbuntu> what language of India do you speak?
<DBO> elkbuntu, he speaks hindi
<Jenk> Yes , DBO is correct .Hindi.
<elkbuntu> the people in #ubuntu-in should be able to help
<Jenk> elkbuntu, I understand english perfectly well.
<elkbuntu> Jenk, you appear to struggle to speak it.
<elkbuntu> Panarchy, can we help?
<Panarchy> yes
<elkbuntu> with what?
<Panarchy> I seem to of been banned
<Jenk> elkbuntu, It's much to the contrary.
<Panarchy> Could you please be so kind as to unban me?
<Panarchy> Thanks in advance.
<Flannel> Panarchy: No.
<Flannel> Panarchy: You will not be unbanned.
<Panarchy> join #vmware
<Flannel> At least, not for a while
<Panarchy> oh, sorry, forgot the /
<Panarchy> Why not?
<Flannel> Panarchy: Becuase you are a disruption to the channel, and can't follow direct instructions.
<Panarchy> ...
<Panarchy> How long is a while?
<Jenk> elkbuntu, Would you like to convey any message to me ?
<Flannel> Panarchy: I'm not sure.  At least a week.
<Flannel> Panarchy: It depends on when we feel you'll be able to participate in a healthy manner.
<elkbuntu> Jenk, DBO will be taking over. i have to pack for a plane
<Panarchy> Flannel: A week?
<Panarchy> Can't we limit it down to, oh, I dunno, 3 days?
<Jenk> elkbuntu, Safe Journey, Happy Journey. Bye  !
<Flannel> Panarchy: No.
<bazhang> Panarchy, was there something else?
<Panarchy> yes
<Panarchy> I was wondering if I could make my ban any less then a week
<bazhang> if not , then please don't idle in the channel.
<bazhang> Panarchy, that has been made clear the answer is NO.
<Flannel> Panarchy: That's a week from when you were banned, so its really only like six days from now.  But no.  Read the code of conduct, the IRC guidelines and let them soak in, hopefully when you come back we'll be able to unban you, and won't have trouble with you in the future.
<Panarchy> As I am in the middle of creating a distribution
<Panarchy> and I only have 10 days to finish it
<Panarchy> make that 8 days
<Flannel> Panarchy: You should have thought about that before you ignored it when we told you to stop asking about what you were asking about.
<bazhang> Panarchy, the kinds of questions you were asking were completely offtopic for #ubuntu ; making your own distribution falls squarely into offtopic territory.
<Jenk> Flannel, Thanks for the support received.
<Jenk> bazhang, Thanks for the help received.
<Flannel> Jenk: You're welcome
<Panarchy> bazhang: Yes, but I will probably need ubuntu specific command questions to be answered
<Flannel> Panarchy: Again, you should have thought about that before you abused your privledge to be in #ubuntu.
<Panarchy> as I will now be working from either the alternate or the original distribution of Ubuntu 8.10
<bazhang> Panarchy, #ubuntu is for support of the Ubuntu distribution. not clones nor ubuntu-based systems
<Panarchy> But I can ask ubuntu specific questions?
<Panarchy> Such as
<Panarchy> I'm confused at the difference between the Alternate installation and the Original Installation. They both show as taking 2.5GB, but 151,373 is shown as the number of items on the alternate, whilst the original shows up as having 151,015 items.
<Panarchy> What's the deal with that?
<Flannel> Panarchy: This is not a support channel.
<Daviey> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> Panarchy, please part the channel. See you in a week.
<Jack_Sparrow> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> @btlogin
<Panarchy> @login
<ubottu> Error: You are not identified
<Panarchy> lol
<Flannel> Panarchy: but for the record, yes, that would be an appropriate question for #ubuntu.
<Panarchy> Thanks
<elkbuntu> !forums
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<Panarchy> Because that is the type of question (in fact the exact question) that I wish to ask
<Jack_Sparrow> @btlogin
<Flannel> Panarchy: Yes, but you're banned, so you can't.  You abused your privledge and now you must face the consequences of your actions.
<Panarchy> @login
<ubottu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<Panarchy> Flannel: C'mon
<Panarchy> We all make mistakes
<Panarchy> and that was a mistake I made this morning at 1am
<bazhang> perhaps a week is too short.
<Panarchy> bazhang: I had forgotten which channel I was on when I reposted my question
<Tm_T> Panarchy: no, begging isn't helping you
<bazhang> Panarchy, there is nothing further to discuss now.
<PriceChild> I think Panarchy would rather it was kept at a week. That will give him 4 days of our support to release his new distribution. He should note though that he shouldn't use our support once he is using his distribution.
<bazhang> need to alter the factoids for this new distro
<Tm_T> what new distro?
<bazhang> 'anarchy-support'
<Tm_T> errr
<bazhang> the new one coming from Panarchy Tm_T 
<Tm_T> that sounds scary
<bazhang> haha
<Flannel> Alright.  Week has been noted in BT
<Tm_T> roger roger
<nickrud> Peubuntu? (using a common linguistic vowel shift here)
<Flannel> nickrud: Peu Peubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> WOuld that version be nicknamed Pepe'
<nickrud> Flannel, precicely
<PriceChild> Was Panarchy known before today?
<nickrud> or, P - U - buntu
<Flannel> PriceChild: Yes
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, yes, very.
<Flannel> About a month ago
<PriceChild> Funky.
<PriceChild> ikonia: I suggest you remove the forward.
<Jack_Sparrow> PriceChild, funky has seemed to be on good behavior from what I have seen today
<nickrud> funky hat? he's been around since forever I think. goes in waves
<Flannel> I imagine PriceChild was just saying "Funky", not referring to a person.
<Jack_Sparrow> He and I were discussing funky earlier
<PriceChild> Were we?
<PriceChild> Sorry, I did just mean funky :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Funkyhat omething, the guy I unbanned..
<nickrud> and funky was in channel, and all the above is true :)
<Jack_Sparrow> :0
<Jack_Sparrow> Later guys and gals..
<ubottu> Charitwo called the ops in #ubuntu (Lando-SpacePimp)
<nickrud> handles
<nalioth> lovely.
<nickrud> he's all yours, I'll be happy to remove an #u specific ban
<nalioth> i'll let you know if Elvis leaves the building
<Flannel> hi Charitwo, how can we help you?
<Charitwo> oh don't mind me, was just looking at something
<Seeker`> I wonder what he was looking at, there isnt much of a view from here
<nickrud> user list probably. First time I was here was for that
<elkbuntu> i kinda suspect he's one of "them"
<nickrud> he was useful in #u earlier
<nickrud> Charitwo 
<ardchoille> Can someone do something about Boxxy in #ubuntu please?
<Flannel> I'll look at it
<nalioth> Flannel: hold a mo
<Flannel> sorry, too late.
<Flannel> but, no ban, just remove
<Flannel> so, no ban to remove if kline!
<ubottu> ActionParsnip called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Flannel> Here hes back
<_slax_> hey guys Microsoftsux is PM'ing people harrasing them and spamming youtube links, just thought i'd let you know :)
<Flannel> Why must people be stupid?
<Flannel> Oh, thats Firk
<Flannel> y
<Flannel> What on earth is #ubuntu-meta?
<PriceChild> Flannel: /topic often contains useful info
<Flannel> I don't understand the topic in conjunction with the factoid
<Flannel> !meta
<ubottu> If you would like to help in #*ubuntu* but it just goes too fast to spot interesting questions, try joining #ubuntu-meta and watching for questions there (note that it is NOT a support channel, however, and questions should still be answered in #*ubuntu*)
<nickrud> Flannel, sorry about boxxy; I was about to kick him but work intervened
<Flannel> Oh, no worries
<Flannel> PriceChild: Is there a bot that relays questions there or something?
<nickrud> still. Channel (the few who know me)probably wondered why I ducked out
<Flannel> Alright, so Firky not only was querying other people with random stuff, he then lied to me about it.
<Flannel> (and tried to fabricate evidence to support his lies)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, homecable said: !chilli0 google is ur best friend
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, homecable said: !chilli0 google is ur best friend :P
<legodude> [23:52] <boxy> NIGGERS!
<tritium> legodude: please don't paste that here
<nickrud> legodude, doesn't help us, you not reporting where you are, etc
<tritium> legodude: I asked you what you needed in #ubuntu+1, and you ignored me
<legodude> in #kubuntu
<legodude> trolling a bit too
<nickrud> tritium, boxy (if it's the same one) is a nuisance
<tritium> nickrud: I don't have ops in #kubuntu
<nickrud> didn't think so. ops seem scarce in several places recently.
<tritium> I don't use KDE, and didn't figure it was one of the channels I'd be in.
<nickrud> neither did I. A few times recently there's been some serious trolling (one I saw, others by rumor) and they simply had to endure until the troller tired and left
<Flannel> Yeah
<tritium> It has a long access list.
<nickrud> off for home, cya
<bluesmoke> If that guy still in #kubuntu?
<bluesmoke> The only non-standard place I have ops is #ubuntu-desktop but I can help find someone
 * Flannel boggles at #ubuntu-desktop
<Flannel> Is that desktop team?
<Flannel> Likely.
<Flannel> Right.
<tritium> bluesmoke: I wouldn't consider #kubuntu non-standard
<Amaranth> tritium: I consider anything outside of #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic non-standard, except for the places all members have ops
<tritium> Amaranth: hmm, interesting
<Amaranth> Most of our ops are not #kubuntu ops
<Amaranth> Thus non-standard
<bazhang>  [boxy] (n=yxxob@71-221-166-76.bois.qwest.net): yxxob
<Flannel> He's back? what?
<bazhang> never left afaik
<tritium> Well, box him up, and ship him out.
<bazhang> haha
<Flannel> Oh, he's in #k, he was in #u earlier
<bazhang> right sorry
<Amaranth> -ChanServ- You are not authorized to perform this operation.
<Amaranth> worth a shot
<Flannel> Hes 100%* troll (* from concentrate)
<Amaranth> Regularly trolling multiple channels is a kline offense, isn't it?
<Flannel> I'm not sure if he counts as regular yet.
<elkbuntu> Amaranth, s/channels/namespaces/
<Flannel> Ah thats true.  He's purely an Ubuntu problem at the moment
<elkbuntu> for many its too easy to rack up multiple channels within a namespace. especiallhy if its pure argumentativeness
<Flannel> tonyyarusso: try atroll
<tonyyarusso> !atroll
<ubottu> trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubotu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<tonyyarusso> huh, okay
<tonyyarusso> !trolling is <alias> atroll
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, tonyyarusso said: !trolling is <alias> atroll
<tonyyarusso> :(
<tonyyarusso> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<tonyyarusso> !trolling is <alias> atroll
<ubottu> I'll remember that, tonyyarusso
<tritium> Why not "troll" as well?  At least it's a word...
<tritium> (so is trolling, bot "atroll")
<nickrud> heh
<tonyyarusso> !troll is <alias> atroll
<ubottu> I'll remember that, tonyyarusso
<tonyyarusso> there ya go
<tritium> :)
<nickrud> tritium, you gonna write up some dvb stuff once you've got your home theatre running?
<tritium> nickrud: well, so far I do have a bug report to file
<nickrud> xampp needs a factoid, recommending the native task 
<tritium> I'm not sure -- this is my 2nd htpc, and I didn't write much up after building the first one.
<tritium> nickrud: good suggestion, though.
<nickrud> I'm really bad about that. I usually find what I need on google, I'm such a leech
<tritium> If there's anything pertinent to document that hasn't already been, then I will.
<ubottu> dr_Willis called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<ubottu> boxy called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<Flannel> No one awake with #k?
<Flannel> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ubottu> Flannel called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<Flannel> (I know, I know, sorry)
<Flannel> dr_Willis: We know already ;)
<dr_Willis> :)
<RurouniJones> If anyone happens to be around there is some troll in #kubuntu called boxy racially trolling
<tritium> Again?
<Flannel> tritium: Yep
<dr_Willis> hes cussing at the bot right now.....
<RurouniJones> I think he has shut up from lack of interaction from anyone else in the channel
<tritium> ah
<RurouniJones> Now he just trie dto ge ta newbie to sudo rm -rf *
<tritium> I noticed.
 * tritium has no access in #kubuntu, or he'd help
<dr_Willis> apeal to higher powers? :)
<Flannel> One wonders where everyone is.
<RurouniJones> Nerts, I asked in #freenode and they directed me here
<Flannel> !staff
<ubottu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian or PriceChild, I could  use a bit of your time :)
<Flannel> Hmm, we haven't pinged genii yet, but he's been idle for over a day now.
<dr_Willis> 3 am on the weekend! what are they doing? like they have a life? hmm what am i doing up at 3 am...
<Flannel> dr_Willis: It's not 3am everywhere.
<RurouniJones> 5pm here
<dr_Willis> but its always 3 am somewhere :) thats sort of 'zen' in a way heh
<RurouniJones> I offer my services as a Japan-based agent of retribution ;)
<dr_Willis> shows how tired i am.
 * RurouniJones cackles
<dr_Willis> i work 3rd sift.. this is my lunch time.. 3am in the usa
<Flannel> Oh great.  Now he's in -ot
<RurouniJones> Ach well, the problem is known, no point in me idling and getting kicked *Looks fearfully at the topic*, toodles.
<Flannel> This is quite embarassing.
<tritium> Yes, we need someone to take care of it.
 * tritium pings mneptok
<hyper__ch> any ops for #kubuntu available?
<tritium> hyper__ch: we're working on it
<hyper__ch> tritium: :)
<hyper__ch> what about jdong-bot?
<tritium> hyper__ch: sorry we're under-manned at the moment
<hyper__ch> tritium: it's ok
<hyper__ch> just someone takes pride in throwing racist terms around in the channel
<tritium> hyper__ch: I've seen, and banned him from #ubuntu-offtopic, but can't do anything about #kubuntu for the time being.
<hyper__ch> tritium: :)
<hyper__ch> who was this freenode admin/op again.....
<Panarchy> arghh, default whenever I open mibbit
<Panarchy> sorry guys
<jussi01> tritium: just banned boxy in #k
<Flannel> yay jussi01!
<Flannel> ubottu: tell FriedCPU about away
<Tm_T> jussi01: one of those mornings when I shouldn't slept this well
<jussi01> LOL
<Tm_T> jussi01: you know, usually our daughter won't let me sleep this well =)
<jussi01> hehe
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-motu, HarassmentPanda said: ubottu: that hyperlink is wrong
<jpds> Hmm.
<Tm_T> that nick....
<jpds> Tm_T: My thoughts exactly.
<ubottu> sheep called the ops in #ubuntu (jjgh345)
<jussi01> removed...
<topyli> the quit message is a great place for trolling. right now, somebody's quit message is "Religion kills." would be good to notify the user that it's not acceptable
<topyli> but if i do when i next see him, the message might be "ubuntu rocks"
<ikonia> @btlogin
<ikonia> Flannel: give me a nudge when you're back
<ikonia> "please" sorry
<Tm_T> topyli: well, notify him, and if he does it again, it's banforward to here
<topyli> yeah
<Tm_T> don't remember who it was, but he had eventually quit message "Tm_T said so!"
<Tm_T> or similar
<topyli> hehe
<topyli> hmm i just realized we have epiphany-webkit in intrepid
<bazhang> floodbots are going a bit wacky every other minute in #ubuntu
<Pici> Should be fixed now.
<bazhang> whats with the factoid !bar ?
<bazhang> seems to be a popular form of !fishing of late
<bazhang> !bar
<ubottu> baz
<Pici> !foo
<ubottu> bar
<Pici> !bar
<ubottu> baz
<Pici> Its nothing special.
<Flannel> ping ikonia 
<ikonia> Flannel: ahh no sweat, it was only a quick one to find out if you put a ban on panarchy after you removed my forward, 
<ikonia> Flannel: I didn't see one so put one in place
<Flannel> oh right
<ikonia> not a biggy
<Flannel> ikonia: There is one.  It's on his static IP
<bazhang> 0/
<Flannel> Oh.  Yeah, the static IP ban that you set ;)
<tritium> jussi01_: Thanks so much!
<tritium> Just stopping by to say hi.  I'm off to help my sister and brother-in-law install a security light.
<ikonia> Flannel: yeah, I put a nick one in too as he uses mibbet to get around his ip one
<Flannel> mibbit won't get him around his IP one, but I don't disagree that both are good.
<ikonia> Flannel: ooh really ?
<Flannel> ikonia: right.  floodbot won't give exceptions for banned IPs
<Flannel> (and actually, when you remove a mibbit user, floodbots ban the real IPs as well)
<ikonia> he's not been removed as mibbet yet
<ikonia> but I didn't know that either
<Flannel> no, but you set a ban on his real ip
<ikonia> yup
<Flannel> I *believe* it should work
<ikonia> I see what you're sawying
<ikonia> saying even
<Flannel> I just wanted to remove that forward, since he got forwarded here last night, and that's not really fair
<Flannel> but, re-ban is good enough as well.
<ikonia> I put the forward on so he could talk to us if he wanted to discuss it, but I agree just a straight ban is better now
<ikonia> his threats to take down freenode channels and ban dodge are getting old, especially when I say them in a ban jrib set on him a while ago 
<ikonia> straight ban is probably better
<bazhang> panarchy is making threats?
<ikonia> yeah, see the logs
<bazhang> what the heck
<ikonia> when I banned him he said he could take the channel down and ban dodge if he wanted to 
<ikonia> (total joke)
<Flannel> bazhang: Before yesterday
<bazhang> oh at 1337
<ikonia> correct
<ikonia> ironic timing
<bazhang> :)
<bazhang> have to check distrowatch in 10 days or so
<ikonia> ha ha ha, see his home made one
<ikonia> he talks such rubbish it's un true
<bazhang> peupeulinux
<ikonia> non-exisistan linux
<Tm_T> BAAAAAH
<Tm_T> I want to go to Akademy
<ikonia> whay's that
<bazhang> KDE Akademy
<Tm_T> well, KDE+GNOME this year <3
<jrib> oh
<jrib> Tm_T: where?
<Tm_T> jrib: canary islands
<bazhang> nice
<Tm_T> jrib: in worst tourist season, so expensive++
<bazhang> o/
<bazhang> [ic3fr0g] (n=enea@athedsl-09343.home.otenet.gr): purple  sken?
<jussi01> if its sken youll know...
<bazhang> :)
<guntbert> hello
<Seeker`> how can we help you?
<guntbert> have you seen slasher> http://sg10scanner.com/sg1/1/10187 ? looks a bit suspicious, he repated it
<guntbert> in #ubuntu
<Amaranth> it's a virus thing for windows
<guntbert> yes, I want to report someone who tries evil things in #ubuntu
<Seeker`> I think that warrents a talking to at least
<Seeker`> ah, he quit
<Flannel> Jack_Sparrow: I can't help right now (leaving in two minutes, but you may suggest to gamewolf some of the methods on the Install wiki page
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Jack_Sparrow> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> @btlogin
<ubottu> ompaul called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (Someone get that one in absentia   x64)
<topyli> do we love auto_bleh.pl, or what do we do on irssi when we don't have chanserv.py?
<PriceChild> I use aliases for /csop & /csdeop, though occasionally use auto_bleh.pl
 * jpds uses /opme to the same effect.
<topyli> hmm auto_bleh.pl does seem to do pretty much everything. i like chanserv.py's "one command, with arguments" approach more though
 * Seeker` has /opme
<Seeker`> doesn't work in many places though
<Myrtti> Hello BABES!
<Myrtti> ♥
<nickspoon> o/
<Nafallo> Myrtti!!!
 * Myrtti smooches everyone
<jpds> Hey Myrtti, having fun?
<nickspoon> You're in a good mood today :D
<Myrtti> jpds: very :-D
<bazhang> :)
<Myrtti> I got 20 percent off from already cheap Bodyshop UK prices with showing my Finnish Bodyshop card :-D
<Nafallo> \o/
<Myrtti> they did have a good laugh looking at it though
<Nafallo> :-)
<Nafallo> like me when I was at Ikea and told the staff what the product's names actually meant? ;-)
<Dave2> I should've tried using my UK game card at game in sweden
<Myrtti> Duncan did promise that when we go to Littlehampton he might take me to have the Bodyshop tour
<Myrtti> which would be awesome
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, AtomicSpark said: !pie is link is br0ked
<Seeker`> Myrtti: heya!
<Seeker`> Myrtti: where in the UK are you at the moment?
<Jack_Sparrow> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> @btlogin
<Myrtti> Seeker`: Warboys
<Myrtti> "The Homebase"
<Seeker`> Myrtti: bout 60 miles from here
<Myrtti> I seem to be about 60 miles from anywhere
<Seeker`> hehe
<Seeker`> whatcha up to tomorrow?
<Myrtti> work, should prolly start about as fast as I can get my eyes open so I'd be early in Finnish time
<Myrtti> after that... who knows.
<Myrtti> so I'll be online a lot tomorrow
<Seeker`> fair enough
<Myrtti> I need to install lots of apps for my new laptop
<Seeker`> you running on finnish or UK time now?
<Myrtti> cannot install terminator or gwibber from bzr :-<
<Myrtti> physically UK, but since everyone else from work is in Finland, I have to give in to that a bit
 * jussi01 waves to Martinp23
 * jussi01 waves to Myrtti
<jussi01> oops
<Seeker`> jussi01: dont hilight the staff like that!
<Myrtti> fail :-P
<Seeker`> jussi01: just dont move! They cant see you if you dont move!
<Myrtti> oh, right
<Myrtti> was looking at my timestamps
<Myrtti> "whoa, tis late"
<Myrtti> but the server runs in Finland
<Seeker`> my irssi is running on finnish time
<Myrtti> got mixed up for a moment
<Seeker`> should really sort it out
<jussi01> Seeker`: meh
<Myrtti> Seeker`: env doesn't work for you
<Myrtti> ?
<jpds> This server is in Canada, but all my shells are in UK time.
<Seeker`> Myrtti: haven't tried it
<Myrtti> you should
<jussi01> if he changes it I change it back... mwahahahahah
<jussi01> :P
<jussi01> nah, just kidding
<Myrtti> anyway, time to hit the hay
<Myrtti> talk to you tomorrow
<Myrtti> take care everyone
<Seeker`> night
<jpds> g'night.
<Nafallo> gnight Myrtti 
<jpds> Good idea to /me does likewise.
<jpds> too.*
<bazhang> cdenny was trolling earlier
<bazhang> not that bad (as now) though
<Jack_Sparrow> @mark #ubuntu cdenny Says he is bored and trolling because his Vista install keeps freezing
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> 24 hr time out
<bazhang> was asking earlier about running maya 3d in ubuntu vm via wine
<jussi01> poor Myll
<Jack_Sparrow> Friend of yours
#ubuntu-ops 2010-01-18
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<Flannel> Eh?
<Flannel> Are they responding to mass joins in -unregged or something?
<Flannel> Looks like it
<ubottu> FloodBotK2 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubottu> FloodBotK3 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<MenZa> Any opinions on a +r in -ot?
<Flannel> I don't see a need
<MenZa> I'm just judging by the latest global
<MenZa> Mamarok seems infected
<MenZa> or /something/ to that extent
<Flannel> MenZa: that channel hasn't been targetted, and we can always clamp down if it does
<MenZa> Flannel: Indeed.
<MenZa> Flannel: And with this insomnia, chances are I'm not going to be leaving anytime soon.
<Flannel> MenZa: Go to sleep!
<MenZa> Flannel: I can't.
<Flannel> Not if you're on IRC, no.
<MenZa> Flannel: I've been in bed for five hours now.
<MenZa> I just got out.
 * MenZa has an appointerment with the happydoctors in February
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubottu> FloodBotK2 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBotK3 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<montel> hi
<montel> how do the flood bots work?
<MenZa> montel: This is a better question for #ubuntu-bots -- the FloodBots are currently still closed-source, developed by LjL. Someone else might be able to give you an explanation, but he's the Source of All Truths(tm).
<montel> MenZa: are you serious?
<montel> Closed source?
<MenZa> montel: For now.
<montel> that's interesting..
<MenZa> montel: They are scheduled to be open sourced, once LjL has ironed out the quirks :)
<MenZa> I don't know anymore about them than that, try #ubuntu-bots
<montel> Okay. thanks MenZa
<MenZa> Welcome.
<elky> did someone deal with imran earlier?
 * elky is conferencing and responded but then discovered she'd bumped rf switch
<Flannel> He didn't respond after you did
<Flannel> (just left)
<Flannel> Uh, why did staff +R -ot for us?
<Flannel> Mmm, we did get hit.
<MenZa> is bullgard bandodging in #ubuntu?
<MenZa> There's a ban set for "bullgard" in the bantracker, which still looks active.
<Flannel> I don't see one
<Flannel> MenZa: Where/when/whatever
<Flannel> ah
<MenZa> Flannel: You see it?
<Flannel> MenZa: I see that .. uh, let me check timestamp
<MenZa> He apparently had some issues joining before identifying
<Flannel> MenZa: That's a remove, not a ban, as far as I can tell
<MenZa> I've specifically unticked 'Removed bans'
<MenZa> So I *should* only be looking at active bans
<Flannel> He has a forward a few seconds before that
<MenZa> But I don't see it in /bans in #u, though
<Flannel> MenZa: Do you have kicks ticked still?
<MenZa> Ding.
<MenZa> Thanks.
<MenZa> Nevermind me.
<Flannel> bans will always look like a mask (recheck removed bans and take a look)
<MenZa> Ah
<MenZa> I thought "bullgard" was just implicitly bullgard!*@*
<MenZa> :p
<MenZa> -ot is being hit hard now
<MenZa> Just for the record, it's +r #ubuntu-unregged, aye?
<dholbach> good morning
<MenZa> Morgen
<dholbach> hi MenZa
<dholbach> can somebody please join #ubuntu-motu?
<vish> hi, folks whats up with -motu?
<dholbach> there's some ctcp flooding going on?
<dholbach> ok nevermind
<vish> dholbach: thanks :)
<dholbach> I could become op and kick and ban the two
<jussi01> dholbach: have you read the global notices regarding this recently?
<dholbach> jussi01: no
<Myrtti>  dholbach http://bit.ly/6WDozK
<maco> Received CTCP VERSION request by udvofndck!n=cxqtzstm@dsl-dhcp-205-242.kpunet.net
<maco> Received CTCP VERSION request by lxz!n=qxr@dsl-dhcp-205-242.kpunet.net
<maco> those two ^
<maco> bah im getting a bunch of empty PM buffers coming up right now. like, cracktons. is this part of that?
<jussi01> maco: our favourite client reacting to dcc's wrong...
<jussi01> Im bugging sput..
<jussi01> maco: its just the spam/attacks that have been happening
<maco> ah ok, so its quassel being stupid
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<Myrtti> floodbots have been eating wrong kind of mushrooms
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<Mamarok> good morning
<Mamarok> sorry for that noise, I deactivated the bouncer, it was running wild :(
<Mamarok> and Murphy's law was it to happen when I was asleep
<Myrtti> *hnnnggg* serious lack of logic skill in #ubuntu
<maco> nalioth: you around?
<ikonia> Mamarok: can you forwawrd him somewhere else ?
<Mamarok> ikonia: who?
<ikonia> dharman
<Mamarok> I would, but my script is not working, I have tons of problems myself, sorry
<ikonia> no problem, op me in kubuntu-offtopic ofr a second and I'll move him
<ubottu> Mamarok called the ops in #kubuntu-offtopic ()
<Mamarok> gah, nothing is working right for me these days :(
<Mamarok> jussi01: do we have a newer auto_bleh?
<jussi01> Mamarok: huh? go ask ikonia...
<Mamarok> mine seems not to work
<Mamarok> ikonia: ^^
<jussi01> Ive only the one in topic you know where
<Mamarok> hm...
<ikonia> mines a bit borked at the moment as I'm playing with it, I'm still using the old as stable
<Myrtti> would anyone with more patience want to help hunt3 to register his nickname?
<ikonia> maybe staff in #freenode ?
<Myrtti> ikonia: if #freenode is +R as he says...
<ikonia> is it ???
<Myrtti> I don't know
<Myrtti> might have changed in past 10 minutes
<jussi01> tis atm
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<jussi01> here we go again...
<niko> +R ?
<jussi01> niko: least ways my client says freenode is, and the FB's did +Rr in the recent attack
<dholbach> jussi01: you think I should -rR #ubuntu-motu now and see how it fares?
<jussi01> dholbach: in -motu you can probably leave it on for a while - most people who use it are registered
<dholbach> ok, maybe I'll turn it off later today again
<dholbach> it's "kind of a beginner channel"
<dholbach> so I'd rather have it inviting and without the hurdle of finding out how to register and stuff :)
<jussi01> dholbach: Ive seen a few attacks recently, and this prevents the spread of them, so for a little while at least its better to be safe than sorry
<Myrtti> some staff assistance may be needed to aid hunt3. he's making a mess
<niko> thanks
<Myrtti> he just registered his nickname to email@email.com with password... well, you can read it up in  #ubuntu...
<Myrtti> *kaboom*
<Pici> Er.. -offtopic is +R?
<Pici> And +z
<bazhang> that's his 3rd warning
<Pici> Yeah, just noticed
<Pici> I missed it, sorry.
<Myrtti> np
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<Pici> I set +r, and I'm watching -unregged
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<Pici> sorry, had to run away from my desk
 * genii sips and wonders whats up with all the CTCP crap lately
<jrib> c/b #ubuntu-ops-monitor
<ardchoille> I just saw something that I feel needs your attention
<ardchoille> oreoh joined, asked for help with a url and then left. Shortly after that several otehrs were k-lined.
<ardchoille> I'm wondering what was in the url oreoh pasted and if his ip should be banned
<ardchoille> in #ubuntu
<niko> thanks for the report
<ardchoille> I'm thinking he could be one of the spammers
<ardchoille> you're welcome
<ardchoille> oreoh is back again in #ubuntu
<ardchoille> Not sure if his paste is mailicious or not though
<ardchoille> It just looked suspicious
<LjL> not to mind others' business too much, but is staff aware stdin got k-lined?
<elky> <ardchoille> oreoh joined, asked for help with a url and then left. Shortly after that several otehrs were k-lined.
<elky> related to that?
<LjL> hmm where was that? i see it was close to some 3 other k-lines in #ubuntu
<LjL> 22:07 UTC
<Pici> It wouldn't surprise me, the content of that pastebin link is malicious
<Pici> s/pastebin/pastebin-like site/
<LjL> Pici: oh... i see.
<LjL> i see now that unop was k-lined too
<LjL> maybe worth a little !staff to inform we can vouch for at least those two?
<Pici> nhandler: poke ^
<LjL> strange though, i don't see anything freenode-related in the html code of that link
<LjL> although there's lots of scary-looking stuff, generally speaking
<Pici> Indeed
<nhandler> We are aware of the issue. See http://blog.freenode.net/2010/01/javascript-spam/ for more information about it
<Pici> LjL: actually theres an iframe for irc.php that has freenode specific stuff in it
<niko> don't use any of these link with javascript enabled
<Pici> niko: I always use wget for suspicious links
<Pici> nhandler: we know, just was informing you that we could vouch for some of the people klined... unless tsimpson has turned to the dark side
<tsimpson> well I didn't click a link, but my friend (who I'm having a drink with tonight) did ;)
<jrib> always the drunk friend
<tsimpson> he's not drunk, just silly enough to click on random links
<LjL> tsimpson: well, it looked like a pastebin anyway... before this craziness started, i clicked on virtually all links posted too!
<LjL> tsimpson: also, you have a message on ubottu.com ;(
<tsimpson> LjL: I just noticed the message :)
<LjL> well see you next time one of you gets k-hammered *wave*
<jpds> Just use NoScript.
#ubuntu-ops 2010-01-19
<MenZa> ubottu: tell Alberta about pm
<MenZa> I was just propositioned for 'cam sex' by Alberta in a query.
<MenZa> Apparently, all he speaks is Spanish.
<ubottu> MenZa called the ops in #ubuntu (Alberta making inappropriate offers in query. See -ops.)
<Lars2011> could please someone -R #ubuntu-server ?
<Pici> Lars2011: sure
<Lars2011> thanks Pici :)
<ubottu> Jeruvy called the ops in #ubuntu (ionine_)
<MenZa> Flannel: I'm talking to rww in a query right now.
<Flannel> MenZa: erm, ok?
<MenZa> Merely explaining to him that letting trolls burn out instead of giving them the satisfaction they want is generally a better tactic :p
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<dholbach> good morning
<SpaceGhostC2C> Woo. Umm, hello.
<Flannel> Howdy SpaceGhostC2C
<SpaceGhostC2C> Indeed  :)
<Flannel> SpaceGhostC2C: can you (while still in here) try to get tested again in -read-topic?
<Flannel> I presume that's why you're here anyway
<SpaceGhostC2C> Yessir Mister Flannel Sir.
<Myrtti> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<Myrtti> cat: alteregoa: No such file or directory
<SpaceGhostC2C> Mister sir? What should I do about the problem?
<Flannel> SpaceGhostC2C: in #ubuntu-read-topic, ask to be tested once more.
<SpaceGhostC2C> It's being mean, in a polite way.
<Flannel> What do you mean?
<SpaceGhostC2C> It asks me to wait a couple more minutes and then the usual "spaceghostc2c: Sorry, you'll have to wait a little longer, we are experiencing problems... hold tight! Contact the operators if you can't join in some minutes."
<Flannel> Ah.
<SpaceGhostC2C> It's a hater :p
<Flannel> I wasn't aware there was that sort of protection involved
<SpaceGhostC2C> You've lost me mate. Anything I can do to help alleviate?
<Flannel> Yeah, just sit tight a minute.  Did you read the topic there and already reconnect via 8001 or one of the other workarounds?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Yessir.
<Flannel> SpaceGhostC2C: you should be good to go.
<ubottu> arand called the ops in #ubuntu (irwan spam and flood)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from irwan)
<jussi01> watching
<Myrtti> bigpresh: how can we help you?
<bigpresh> Myrtti: Sorry?
<Myrtti> do you have an outstanding issue?
<bigpresh> No, I'm just still idling here from having popped in to give a heads-up when one of the Ubuntu channels was about to get hit by spam attacks the other day
<bigpresh> Cheers, though :)
<jussi01> !idle | bigpresh
<ubottu> bigpresh: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<jussi01> dholbach: probably a good idea to remove +Rr in -motu now
<dholbach> jussi01: ok
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<Myrtti> I wonder why thelonius1147 needs so many clones
<Myrtti> Pici: did you see patri85
<Pici> Myrtti: now I did
<Myrtti> I'm a bit suspicious
<Pici> Those sorts of commands are used on seedier irc channels where files are shared
 * ikonia raises an eyebrow to pici's knowledge of such commands
<Pici> Pici: I was young and stupid
<ikonia> he
<topyli> Pici never inhaled though!
<bazhang> ha
<Pici> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<genii> Whoa
<genii> What I'm getting in PM for !register
<genii> <ubottu> (register <name> <password>) -- Registers <name> with the given password <password> and the current hostmask of the person registering. You shouldn't register twice; if you're not recognized as a user but you've already registered, use the hostmask add command to add another hostmask to your already-registered user, or use the identify command to identify just for a session. This command (and all other (1 more message)
<genii> Then after @more
<genii> <ubottu> commands that include a password) must be sent to the bot privately, not in a channel.
<Pici> genii: Thats because 'register' is also a supybot command. Make sure you prefix with ! for those ambiguous commands
<Pici> same for !search
<genii> Ah, to un-ambiguate, OK
<ubottu> Seveas called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (Chimpout is spam-inviting)
<ikonia> Flannel: did he invite you ?
<Flannel> No, but with that nick, I trust Seveas and h00k
<ikonia> concur
<ikonia> I was trying to be seen to investigate rather than act quick
<ikonia> it was a bad call
<Flannel> He's in #u too, but seems to at least be pretending to ask questions, have to keep an eye out
<ikonia> the channel in question exists
<ikonia> and it's advertising his domain/forum
<Flannel> Chimpout people have been spamming/trolling on and off for a while now
<ikonia> yes, but he's an op in the channel so it's clear he's involved in it
<ubottu> ikanobori called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<Pici> that word is on my red hilight list
<ikonia> gone from ubuntu too as he was starting there
<ikonia> slick tag team
 * ikonia nods to niko 
<niko> yep
 * ikonia nods thankfully to niko
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Misantropo_ said: ubottu's brain is the size of a planet?
<Pici> yes
<genii> Heh
<mneptok> Mercury
<mneptok> small, dense, and unbearably hot.
<jrib> hg?
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> kinja-sheep called the ops in #ubuntu (micale_)
<niko> perhaps @2001:0:53aa:64c:*
<Seeker`> slow Flannel is slow
<Flannel> Flannel is busy teaching someone in another channel!
<Seeker`> :O
#ubuntu-ops 2010-01-20
<bazhang> wonder if helllifter is chimpout
<gord> got racist spam from that hellifter person
<bazhang> okay
<bazhang> removed from #ubuntu ; he is now in #kubuntu (helllifter)
<bazhang> gord, care to mention it to sivel in #freenode ; he is listening to helllifter who blames me for stalking him
<gord> i closed the window so no log =\
<gord> oh, he  got klined anyway, nevermind
<bazhang> ok. sivel came into #ubuntu and asked 'anyone getting spam PM from hellifter' :/
<gord> i got it from #ubuntu-offtopic and removed him from there
<bazhang> aha
<bazhang> thanks :)
<gord> np
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<tsimpson> dumb bot
<bazhang> ha
<dholbach> good morning
<MenZa> morning, dholbach
<dholbach> hey MenZa
<MenZa> dholbach: I do envy you being able to get up so late. :[
<dholbach> when do you normally get up?
<MenZa> dholbach: Around 7.
<dholbach> I get up around 7 every now and then
<Myrtti> I could get up at 10 and go to bed at 18
<dholbach> today it was 7:45
<Myrtti> chewable travel sickness pills ♥
 * mneptok just chews on the arm of the person seated next to him
<mneptok> "HI I'M KURT" *nom*nom*nom*
<Flannel> mneptok: People are not made of dramamine!
<mneptok> Soylent Green soothes and coats, to help your stomach.
<Myrtti> I wouldn't mind the nausea, that can be thwarted by eating something salty beforehand
<Myrtti> it's the blaring headache that I can't stand
 * mneptok jumps up and down on Myrtti 
<mneptok> *NOM*NOM*NOM*
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<jussi01> la lal lalalall lalala
<MenZa> :D
<Tm_T> hi kids
<jussi01> MenZa: oh MenZa... where are you!
<MenZa> \o jussi01
<MenZa> jussi01: What's up?
 * MenZa grumbles.
<MenZa> I'm running off for a meeting now; could someone watch doopoo (topyli?)
<topyli> right
<ubottu> DJones called the ops in #ubuntu (Crazymethjesus)
<topyli> msging doopoo
<ikonia> netsplit mania
<Myrtti> indeed
<jpds> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<nhandler> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-irc, ukbot said: ubottu: Error: This bug is private
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-irc, ukbot said: ubottu: Error: This bug is private
<ubottu> In ubottu, ukbot said: Error: "Your" is not a valid command.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-irc, ukbot said: ubottu: Error: This bug is private
<ubottu> In ubottu, ukbot said: Error: "Your" is not a valid command.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-irc, ukbot said: ubottu: Error: This bug is private
<ikonia> ???
<ubottu> In ubottu, ukbot said: Error: "Your" is not a valid command.
<ubottu> In ubottu, ukbot said: Error: "Your" is not a valid command.
<ikonia> why is dgjones running a bot in #ubuntu-irc
<ikonia> why is it in #ubuntu-uk-meeting also ?
<ubottu> funkyHat called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<ikonia> nice gord
<gord> was already kicking, was just lagged ;)
<ikonia> gord: have you seen like before ?
<gord> ikonia, nope
<ikonia> odd ball
<ikonia> I'm out now, it' a bit silly in #ubuntu tonight
<jrib> hrmm, I seem to have misplaced the last 3 or 4 characters in my gpg passphrase
<jrib> has anyone seen them?
<gord> i4 and p
<gord> can't be too hard to bruteforce 3/4 characters
<jrib> yeah, I'm trying now
<jrib> I thought it was a mix of numbers and special characters at the end but nothing so far :(
<jrib> might just throw everything in and let it run a few days
<jrib> oh well, at least I learned about gpgme
#ubuntu-ops 2010-01-21
<Seeker`> nalioth: please can you poke mootbot
<elky> is there another offtopic op around?
<ubottu> Circs called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<nhandler> I quieted Nakisha in #ubuntu. I'm PMing them now
<ubottu> alokito called the ops in #ubuntu (nakisha)
<nhandler> Nakisha so far is not responding to PM.
<topyli> after the wiki reorganization, the url in our topic is just a redirect. should update
<topyli> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam
<dholbach> good morning
<Flannel> Howdy dholbach
<dholbach> hey Flannel
* jussi01 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ops to: Welcome to the home of the Ubuntu IRC Team operators | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam | This channel is for operator/abuse questions in the IRC Team domain only | Support in #ubuntu, #kubuntu etc... | LoCo channel discussion/issues etc to #ubuntu-irc | Please exit the channel once your issue is dealt with. | We reserve the right to remove idlers from the channel | Channel is logged at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com |  Be good!
<Tm_T> good morning my dears
<Flannel> Tm_T: I'm a more of a moose than a deer.
<Bacta> Where do the kubuntu ops tend to live?
<jussi01> here o/
<jussi01> Bacta: what can I do for you?
<Bacta> May I PM you about this?
<jussi01> sure
<Tm_T> Bacta: (:
<topyli> thanks jussi01
<Bacta> Hi Tm_T :)
<Bacta> How you going?
<jussi01> Bacta: the reason you are banned in #kubuntu is because of offtopicness. do you think you can manage to keep ontopic there?
<Bacta> Of course
<jussi01> Bacta: ok, Im going to unban you - but just realise that if you are offtopic again, there will be no warnings.
<Bacta> Understand :)
<Tm_T> Bacta: thank you
<Bacta> Than you :)
<Tm_T> jussi01: was that all from him?
<jussi01> Tm_T: he asked me a few items in PM. but just normal stuff
<Tm_T> ah, roger, was just wondering
<Tm_T> someone might like to see #k for some time if I have to go
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu (LOLOLOLOLOOLOOLL)
<ubottu> llutz called the ops in #ubuntu (LOLOLOLOLOOLOOLL)
<ubottu> llutz called the ops in #ubuntu (pownder troll)
<ubottu> Sysi called the ops in #xubuntu ()
<ubottu> Sysi called the ops in #xubuntu ()
<jpds> ...
<ubottu> lolcopter called the ops in #xubuntu ()
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, developer said: ubottu: the problem is that vnc wont work even on local LAN
<Myrtti> developer: ubottu is a bot, incase you didn't already know
<developer> Myrtti: so can u help me in establishing remote desktop support
<Myrtti> developer: this isn't a support channel, #ubuntu is.
<developer> ok...thank you ...let me try
<Myrtti> the way you addressed the bot made it think you were trying to add a factoid
<Myrtti> and gave you the message
<developer> ok
<topyli> "analogies have their drawbacks, for instance when the analogy doesn't hold." what an observation! :\
<topyli> also, wrong channel. carry on :)
<Myrtti> I'm tempted to comment, but perhaps it's better that I don't
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Seveas said: !u =~ s#for more#or http://is.gd/6JtQx for more#
<jussi01> !u
<ubottu> U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<Myrtti> meh
<jussi01> funny, but not really useful
<Tm_T> and why amazon?
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Seveas said: !u =~ s#for more#or http://is.gd/6Juf5 for more#
<Pici> restarting ubottu
<Pici> argh
 * genii sips
<LjL> if you're bored, please join the #ubuntu on the testnet (testnet.freenode.net:9002) and break the floodbots so i can fix them and they won't be *too* broken after the server switch
<Myrtti> [18:36] [testnet] ~~~Irssi: Unable to connect server testnet.freenode.net  port 9002 [No route to host]
<Myrtti> I didn't want to anyway
 * Myrtti goes for food
<panzer> FiremanEd: I wonder if this or the #ubuntu-irc might be for us
<jussi01> panzer: Is there something I can help you with?
<FiremanEd> requesting an op to #ubuntu-us-al about an abandoned channel
<panzer> Hey folks got a question for you.  Me and FiremanEd are pretty much the only ones left in the #ubuntu-us-al chan
<panzer> and well we are asking for someone to give us op to that chan.
<jussi01> seems like someone set teh topic recently?
<FiremanEd> The owner, Michael Ramm has stopped using Ubuntu and hasn't been on the channel for a year
<FiremanEd> negative, it's 2009
<jussi01> FiremanEd: then you need to send an official request, with relevant references to the ircc
<jussi01> oh, whoops :D
<jussi01> !ircc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu IRC Council is the team governance council for the the Ubuntu IRC channels on the freenode network - For serious inquiries please join #ubuntu-irc-council - See also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcCouncil
<panzer> thanks
<jussi01> no probs
<FiremanEd> thank you
<jussi01> also, -irc is the place for this
<jussi01> :)
<FiremanEd> our apologies
<panzer> thanks.
<ubottu> blakkheim called the ops in #ubuntu (xCV)
<Pici> !staff
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubottu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, PriceChild, niko or stew, I could use a bit of your time :)
<Amaranth> whee :/
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<Pici> really? thanks for the info floodbot
<tsimpson> you can probably -R now (but keep +r)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<Amaranth> stupid bot :/
<Pici> I'm going to purge -unregged after this is over too.  Too many stragglers in there
<tsimpson> I knew it'd do that
#ubuntu-ops 2010-01-22
<bazhang> helllifter is back (chimpout PM spam)
<Dominian> hrm..
<Dominian> He's back as Heavenraiser it appears
<bazhang> ban dodging will remove
<bazhang> yep just nick newnicked
<Dominian> Did you see him doing it in more than #ubuntu-*?
<bazhang> Dominian, a day or two ago, he was doing it in multiple channels
<bazhang> HeavenRaiser, thank you for joining
<bazhang> HeavenRaiser, you are banned from #ubuntu ; you are previously using the nickname Helllifter
<HeavenRaiser> ok
<bazhang> HeavenRaiser, you were banned after numerous complaints of you sending PM spam
<bazhang> argh
<bazhang> well at least he parted #ubuntu and briefly came here as I asked him in PM
<bazhang> yikes
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, UbuntuFish said: !ayb is all your base are belong to us
<ubottu> In ubottu, UbuntuFish said: !ayb is all your base are belong to us
<bazhang> :/
<Pici> ...
<Pici> !scope > ubuntufish
<ubottu> tvrotsurbrain called the ops in #ubuntu+1 ()
<Amaranth> HFSPLUS again...
<bazhang> he is trolling in multiple channels (tvrotsyourbrain)
<ubottu> TVrotsurbrain called the ops in #ubuntu-meeting ()
<ubottu> TVrotsurbrain called the ops in #ubuntu-server ()
<bazhang> he was k-lined
<dholbach> good morning
<Myrtti> moin
<dholbach> hi Myrtti
<jussi01> mrgh... morning
<Myrtti> opinions about alteregoa?
<Myrtti> I'm about to kick his arse to kingdom come
<bazhang> he has a long history using different nicks
<Tm_Tr> hmh
<Myrtti> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Myrtti> meh
<Myrtti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/360609/
<Myrtti> here for #kubuntu ops
<Tm_T> Myrtti: danke
<ikonia> oh good indus is back
<genii> Interesting that someone whose mask is like CareLess@somewhere misses a leading / on the identify command
<ikonia> home time
<Myrtti> what on earth?
<Pici> Whats up?
<Myrtti> someone just msgd me with a random "when you come online, X might msg you about a problem with remastering ubuntu"
<Myrtti> MauritianGuy
<Myrtti> randomly assigning people to help others
<Pici> reading lastlog now
<Pici> Myrtti: Are you talking to him, or do you want me to?
<Myrtti> I am
<Pici> Okay :)
<Myrtti> apparently he thinks I'm so good I know everything
<Tm_T> Myrtti: say it's because of your beard
<tritium> Who is the point of contact for ubot3?
<Pici> tritium: nalioth
<Pici> tritium: /msg nickserv info ubot3
<tritium> Pici: ah, that's right.  Thanks.
<tritium> Oh, thanks again.
<nalioth> restarted and should be back up where it should be Pici tritium
<tritium> Thanks, nalioth.
<ubottu> hypa7ia called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<genii> That racist chimpout site sends out quite a few adbots, this is 3 or 4 I've seen now
<Pici> genii: it was klined
<Myrtti> it's the monkey house again
<Myrtti> nite nite
<Tm_T> wuuuaaa
<genii> Pici: The cowards who own the url are also hiding behind WhoisGuard
<Dominian> That wasn't a bot
<Dominian> FYI
<Dominian> if you mean HeavenRaiser or what not
<Dominian> appears he was scripting though..
<ikonia> sad
<genii> Dominian: Ah, Ok. Seen the same thing now a few times concerning that site
<genii> Hm. Their contact info for the main url might be behind WhoisGuard but their nameservers are in Virginia Beach
<Dominian> genii: yeah they have been spamming a lot lately but that was actually a real person this tim eit appears
<ubottu> maco called the ops in #ubuntu (flowr)
<Tm_T> mneptok: ):
<mneptok> ?
<Tm_T> you beat me to it, was writing the command when saw you having a hat on
<mneptok> Tm_T: blame cold and dark Finnish winter slowing your reflexes ;)
 * Tm_T is getting too old and slow it seems
<Tm_T> mneptok: nah, it's not that cold, I picked mail today just wearing t-shirt and jeans
<Tm_T> actually, I did that twice, hmph
<mneptok> 3C here. and rainy, which is unusual.
<Tm_T> oh well, atleast we have proper winter this year, -25 °C been couple days and seems to stay that way
<mneptok> coldest here has been about -7C
<Tm_T> this winter?
<mneptok> yes. and that was one night only.
<mneptok> and people were losing their minds wondering of Armageddon had come
<mneptok> *if
<Tm_T> It's been below -30 couple times already here (:
<gord> i reserve -30 for my freezer, it don't belong outside
<Tm_T> bah
<Tm_T> when I was a kid, we played hockey outside at these temperatures (:
<Tm_T> I would still do if my knees wouldn't be what they are ):
<Pici> niko: Do you have a moment?
<niko> yes
<ubottu> guntbert called the ops in #ubuntu-server ()
<ubottu> guntbert called the ops in #ubuntu-server (ctcp flood - please set +R)
<ubottu> highvoltage called the ops in #ubuntu-motu ()
<ubottu> tsimpson called the ops in #launchpad ()
<popey> 22:28:45 < aun> Your machine has been infected by the recent spam attacks - visit http://www2.freenode.pl/ for a quick and easy solution!
<genii> Bah, those url attacks again?
<popey> looks like it
<genii> <khhgft> Your machine has been infected by the recent spam attacks - visit http://www2.freenode.pl/ for a quick and easy solution!   etc
<jpds> Can we just +R every channel?
<tsimpson> please don't repaste those links
<ubottu> fagan called the ops in #ubuntu-desktop ()
<gnomefreak> why +R instead of putting flood bot in the channels?
<gnomefreak> it will take care of the flooding i think
<jpds> gnomefreak: +r > floodbot.
<gnomefreak> than we should add it to every channel (or at least alot of them)
<jpds> That has been done.
<gnomefreak> k
<ubottu> nigel_nb called the ops in #ubuntu-meeting ()
<jpds> And I'm all for keep it that way.
<jpds> tsimpson: → #ubuntu-locoteams
<tsimpson> I don't have any access there
<jpds> Oh, I thought you were council.
<tsimpson> jpds: I am, but the council have no access there
<jpds> Fail.
<jpds> Can someone please +R launchpad?
<tsimpson> !staff | ^
<ubottu> ^: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, PriceChild, niko or stew, I could use a bit of your time :)
 * jpds pokes mneptok.
<tomaw> jpds: launchpad?
<niko> tsimpson: done
<jpds> #launchpad, but niko's done it.
<tsimpson> niko: thanks
<ubottu> jpds called the ops in #bzr ()
<jpds> niko: PLease ^--
#ubuntu-ops 2010-01-23
<vix> Hi all.  It seems we are again seeing javascript based flood spam.  If you are experiencing this, please do not click the links in the messages as they will cause you to repeat the spam. More information is available at http://peoplesprimary.com.  Thanks!
<vix> Hi all.  It seems we are again seeing javascript based flood spam.  If you are experiencing this, please do not click the links in the messages as they will cause you to repeat the spam. More information is available at http://peoplesprimary.com.  Thanks!
<gord> obvious troll is blatantly obvious
<maco> gord: was that ironic?
<nixternal> any irc staffers here that can do a pm for a minute or two?
<bazhang> sivel and kloeri seem to be active in #freenode
<nalioth> nixternal: what's up?
<ubottu> nigel_nb called the ops in #ubuntu-women ()
<maco> um if someone gets banned from #ubuntu-women and i dont want to have the "why'd you ban me?" discussion in PM but rather in a nicely logged channel...would that be *here* or #ubuntu-irc?
<Myrtti> Latter, Id say
<Flannel> yep
<bazhang> uh Flannel has rights in -irc ?
<Flannel> bazhang: I was surprised to see ubuntu members on the access list
<bazhang> aha
<bazhang> odd that a -loco operator would not ie -ru
<bazhang> this must be part of the new giving rights to multiple channels thing under the new ircc
<elfy> hey - are there any ops about?
<bazhang> elfy, hi
<elfy> hi bazhang - are you an op?
<bazhang> elfy, in #ubuntu yes
<elky> elfy, how can we help you?
<elfy> k - not going to help then I think :)
<elky> huh?
<elfy> oh nvm - we done it now lol
<elfy> elfy: sorry - nick is a close match - didn't see you there - we had a moron in a channel - but he's been dealt with now
<elfy> elky: ^^ was for you - not me ...
<elky> ok cool.
<maco> so confusing
<elfy> such is life maco :)
<bazhang> which channel
<elfy> bazhang: ##cabaret - but they've banned now - I have ops in the ubuntu-beginners channel but not that one ...
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<jussi01> elfy: we have nothing to do with ##cabaret - its not in our namespace and certainly not an official ubuntu channel.
<elfy> jussi01: yea I was aware of that - there was no-on on #freenode and I was just looking where I knew ops sort of hung out - but no worries :)
<jussi01> elfy: right. is there anything else we can help you with?
<mneptok> elfy: don't confuse opers (network) with ops (channels)
 * maco did not know that distinction
<elfy> nope - I'm off now
<jussi01> maco: yes you did...
<jussi01> maco: opers = freenode staffers
<maco> jussi01: no, i thought network people were staffers
<maco> i never saw "opers" used as a distinguisher
<mneptok> maco: you ned to get off Freenode more often ;)
<mneptok> *need
<maco> mneptok: the other servers i'm on have like 1 or 2 channels each
<topyli> why do i keep getting informed of facts such as "dqqthts :No such nick/channel" and similar info about other random nicks? i'm not doing such random /whois queries
<bazhang> bot attacks ctcp pings
<topyli> ok. i do appreciate the attention, don't get me wrong :)
<topyli> thanks
<bazhang> you can ignore them
<topyli> i thought i was :\
<ubottu> In ubottu, Link__ said: The problem is that I don't know if the bug is from xorg, gnome, kernel...
<xorred> ikonia: he sent me an invitation to KKK!
<xorred> on privmsg!
<ikonia> xorred: I know - but did what did you say in the private channel
<xorred> in the private channel or public channel
<xorred> I did not respond to him in the private - he just sent it to me
<ikonia> in the public channel
<ikonia> what did you say in the public channel
<xorred> well... I know
<xorred> fk
<ubottu> mc44 called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (Thermate)
<xorred> you know people can get emotional sometimes
<ikonia> !staff | Thermate making racist pm's to multiple people in multiple channels
<ubottu> Thermate making racist pm's to multiple people in multiple channels: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, PriceChild, niko or stew, I could use a bit of your time :)
<xorred> especially when somebody invitest them to kkk after joining #ubuntu
<ikonia> xorred: I sure do, that's why you where just kicked
<ikonia> xorred: if you can get it back together you're of course welcome to rejoin the channel
<ikonia> ahh, there you go, your bac
<xorred> k
<ikonia> back
<ikonia> bazhang: are you active still ?
<ikonia> karma_police
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion
<ikonia> look at this, PPA's are becomgin such a pain, canconical are letting all updates be done in PPA's as they don't seem to maintain the distros and just push on to the next release
<ikonia> it's getting stupid now
<niko> there is some few spam with the malicious javascript in #kubuntu
<ikonia> I saw him
<ikonia> he's gone
<Tm_T> niko: +r ?
<ikonia> I wonder if it's worth it on #ubuntu too
<niko> or nothing or +R, as you want
<Tm_T> hmm, actually, that +R might not help at all (:
<niko> they hit channels randomly
<ikonia> niko: what's the overall status on the network at the moment ?
<ikonia> are you still getting a lot of problems ?
<niko> yes
<niko> like yesterday
<nalioth> ikonia: flurries of the infected have been going on for hours
<nalioth> $random channels
<ikonia> nalioth: your recommendation on setting registered only on #ubuntu and #kubuntu ?
<niko> (i did that for #ubuntu-fr* channels)
<niko> they are forwarded to #ubuntu-fr-lire-le-topic which bot helps them to register a nick
<ikonia> niko: your opinion also for #ubuntu and #kubuntu based on the state of freenode at the moment ?
<niko> target change each time someone click on such url, so yes
<tsimpson> if you set +R, in #ubuntu, make sure to set +r too
<ikonia> nalioth: opinion ?
<niko> i think +r is preferable
<ikonia> I need to pop out for 10 minutes
<niko> as user in not spam
<niko> only new one can be spammer
<Tm_T> hmm, true
<niko> and +r permit the forward to a channel with explanation
<grex23> hi
<grex23> why did i get here?
<nalioth> ikonia: i think +r would be best, if we have active staff in #ubuntu-unregged
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-motu, sistpoty said: !ops: is it still required to be a registered user for #ubuntu-motu? doesn't make much sense imho for the entry point in ubuntu development *if* the spam attacks have gone down (your call)
<Pricey> Do we know who set that +rR?
<Pricey> ah yesterday
<wgrant> ikonia: It would be difficult and foolish to push Firefox 3.6 out to Karmic itself.
<meowbuntu> hi anyone here i have a question about a pm someone just sent me without asking
<Pici> meowbuntu: Its already taken care of.
<Pici> If you mean Haiti.
<meowbuntu> Pici: you taking care of haiti thanks
<meowbuntu> yes him
<meowbuntu> rude and rasiist
<meowbuntu> do you have teh pm he sent
<Pici> meowbuntu: That person has already been banned from the network.
<meowbuntu> thanks all ops for cracking down
<tsimpson> mneptok: there's no need for +R in -devel, it's already +r
<mneptok> tsimpson: +r will stop CTCP?
<tsimpson> mneptok: yes
<mneptok> tsimpson: so then feel free to remove the +R
<tsimpson> it stops all messages, including CTCP
<Pici> I set +r in -server too, but I'm dealing with a work issue right now so I may not be around to unset when we get back to normal
<jpds> tsimpson: 'lo.
<tsimpson> jpds: hey
<jpds> tsimpson: So, I've implemented Launchpad API support into Bugtracker: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~jpds/ubuntu-bots/bugs-via-launchpad-api
<jpds> Only it's being silly when it's loaded into a bot's plugins.
<jpds> tsimpson: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/361599/
<jpds> Any ideas?
<tsimpson> jpds: do you have a custom launchpadlib install somewhere?
<jpds> No, I've installed the Lucid packages onto my Karmic setups.
<tsimpson> maybe supybot (the python instance) is using some cached version
<jpds> Kicked the bot twice to make sure it wasn't.
<tsimpson> odd
<jpds> ('tis in ##rouge-group)
<tsimpson> I guess you can try making a debug function and reply with repr(Launchpad) to see where it's from
<jpds> <class 'launchpadlib.launchpad.Launchpad'>
<tsimpson> that's not so much help...
<tsimpson> I guess you need to explicitly import launchpadlib.launchpad and repr that
<jpds> It's importing it from the right place.
<tsimpson> I can't tell why it would fail
<tsimpson> I guess you can just try using Launchpad.login('Supybot: Bugtracker plugin', "", "", EDGE_SERVICE_ROOT, cachedir)
<tsimpson> but that's not exactly solving the problem
<jpds> Fixed it.
#ubuntu-ops 2010-01-24
<ubottu> daftykins called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, brophat said: ubottu this is an ubuntu topic because i want to put UNR on my flash drive get it?
<ubottu> Like called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<ubottu> goose_ called the ops in #ubuntu (tim would appear to be a trollercopter)
<ubottu> vish called the ops in #ubuntu-women ()
<ubottu> BlouBlou called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, theodore said: ubottu:yes is called komport...I'll give a look to that
<Myrtti> !compiling
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<ubottu> Seveas called the ops in #ubuntu (CharlesDay)
<ubottu> ardchoille called the ops in #ubuntu (CharlesDay possibly a copy bot)
<ubottu> iceroot called the ops in #ubuntu (CharlesDay)
<Myrtti> looking at it
<Myrtti> !staff | charlesday may prove to be a spammer/troublemaker, threatens to spam channels and requests a g-line in pm
<ubottu> charlesday may prove to be a spammer/troublemaker, threatens to spam channels and requests a g-line in pm: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, PriceChild, niko or stew, I could use a bit of your time :)
<ikonia> wgrant: I'm aware of some of the problems, perhaps not all, firefox is just an example though, I'd love to chat more about it with you and get a better understanding when you are free
<LjL> hi. spam of the day: renewing my invitation to try out the #ubuntu "question monitor" program i'm writing. it's at http://pastebin.ca/1764005 , you'll find updated versions in the #ubuntu-meta topic, you need "php5-cli" to run it
<ikonia> I'll give it a go
<jussi01> dont click that link... its a spammer! :P :P
<ikonia> whcih one ?
<jussi01> but, please, do give it a go.
<jussi01> ikonia: ljl's :P
<ikonia> oh
<Pricey> jussi01: poke
<jussi01> Pricey: Im poked?
<ubottu> In ubottu, mac9416 said: !keryx is Keryx is a portable, cross-platform package manager for APT-based (Ubuntu, Debian) systems. It provides a graphical interface for gathering updates, packages, and dependencies for offline computers.
<ubottu> In ubottu, mac9416 said: !offline is If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD and !Keryx
<ikonia> bad lag
<Myrtti> indeed
#ubuntu-ops 2011-01-17
<IdleOne> Please part and have a nice night.
<TuskRattle> you are moderating by your gut
<tonyyarusso> See, we've been at this long enough to know that this sort of extreme defensiveness rather than simple conversation is a sure sign that you are who you are being claimed to be and have done what you have been claimed to do, so this is rather pointless to continue on at this point.
<elky> No, we're moderating by the fact that you're stalking mackenzie.
<TuskRattle> there is nothing about me that is objectively who you think i am
<TuskRattle> i can only tell so much. the best bet is you have an ip log showing this ip as being banned
<tonyyarusso> Who, of course, is also a member of this channel, so I think you've done quite enough for one day now.  You can move along now.
<TuskRattle> even so why is it i joined offtopic? because no ban was there. the safe assumption is it was lifted. yet we both know i was never abnned
<elky> You take us for fools.
<Tm_T> TuskRattle: the ban stands, no discussion will make it go away now, so please part
<TuskRattle> i have no other choice. you have acted like fools
<Tm_T> beat me to it
<rww> merci
<IdleOne> So when does rww get promoted to full half op?
 * tonyyarusso toddles off
<tonyyarusso> ...full...half?
<IdleOne> yes
<tonyyarusso> brain hurty
<elky> full nonexistant-status?
<rww> You mean, when does my probation end?
<IdleOne> I think 5 stalkers and his own fan club makes him illegible
<tonyyarusso> IdleOne: oh, do you mean non-probationary channel-specific op?
<elky> eligible you mean?
<tonyyarusso> lol
<IdleOne> wow
<IdleOne> yes
<tonyyarusso> awesome typo man
<IdleOne> hahaha
<elky> He /is/ illegible too, yes.
<IdleOne> eligible*
<tonyyarusso> You mean unintelligible.  We can read his typing just fine.
<Tm_T> I'm also unintelligent
<IdleOne> you said it :P
<Tm_T> I did? how odd...
<rww> IdleOne: I started about 8 weeks ago, and probation is 3 months, assuming IRCC doesn't extend mine.
<IdleOne> I see no reason to wait on something that is going to happen anyway.
<IdleOne> like banning trolls
<rww> being on probation has yet to actually affect me negatively (I actually prefer only being able to factoidedit in here), so it isn't a big deal ;P
<Tm_T> FYI the tuskie threats to floodspam our channel
<Tm_T> channels
<Tm_T> I have wakeup in few hours, so I'll try to get some sleep ->
 * rww goes back to work
<ubottu> ilovefairuz called the ops in #ubuntu (Omega11)
<EvilPhoenix> we might need an op in #ubuntu
<EvilPhoenix> there seems to be  a string of things going on
<ubottu> ilovefairuz called the ops in #ubuntu (Omega11)
<EvilPhoenix> yeah we've got several things going on in #ubuntu, perhaps someone could deal with it all?
<elky> wooohoo, PMs from omega11
<elky> Well, only one it seems. Oh well.
<IdleOne> when did IRC become a free country?
<elky> Some time soon after the whole entire internet did?
<IdleOne> reasonable assumption
<elky> sigh, tuskrattle in #u now
<elky> aaaand banned.
<TuskRattle> a have suffered a ban
<TuskRattle> i did
<TuskRattle> can i speak to the man of the OPs? is FLannel around?
<IdleOne> will remove in ten
<elky> why is he asking specifically for flannel?
<IdleOne> elky: don't know but I don't feel like seeing it.
<elky> IdleOne, see uw chans
<IdleOne> looking, want me to remove?
<elky> no, just be there for backup, im at work, attention might need to go elsewhere at important moments
<maco> elky: so's ya know, the ex who has bans around these parts happens to be a compulsive liar...but you may have figured that out
<elky> Oh f'sure. You've seen the past few days of -offtopic happenings I take it?
<elky> I know he also puppets people.
<maco> no i havent
<maco> ive been in the mountains, and there's no 3G there
<maco> and ot would be a LOT of backscroll to hunt down.
<elky> ah. lets just say, someone keeps joining to obsess over a 'mackenzie'. when confronted by me, showed a photo of me and said it was you
<maco> odd
<maco> im scrolling back now
<maco> im apparently a pork chop. but but but you are what you eat, and i dont eat pork!
<elky> maco, he's referring to me with that
<maco> oh ok
<maco> you dont seem to be bent sideways :P
<elky> this started my saturday night
<maco> why is he calling you my name?
<elky> because i confronted him about saying creepy stalkery things about photos of you
<elky> if you didn't read the logs in reverse this might be easier to follow
<IdleOne> heh
<elky> maco, he's previously been brown_boar and silvercrab
<elky> but pretty much just grep for your name in the weekend's -ot logs and start at the top.
<maco> im scrolling back...thats how it downloads the logs
<maco> i dont know how to use sqlite to show me logs :-/
<maco> and i never got that quassel search interface jussi used setup on my server
<rww> other option is going to BT. The relevant stuff should be in there.
<maco> ooh good idea
<rww> 36580 is the start of it, scroll up from there.
<rww> (though BT's rather busy because we've also been dealing with r00t4rd3d and Grexo in the last couple of days)
<maco> i think i reached it
<maco> about where elky asks "what does your mackenzie do?"
<IdleOne> reached it?
<IdleOne> the limit?
<elky> yeah
<elky> IdleOne, she found the start, she means
<IdleOne> oh
<maco> odd nick in uw
<hypatia> maco: "odd" :/
<hypatia> i expect it's one of weev's buddies :/
<elky> yeah. he's not in -ot at the moment though, did he get the boot?
<hypatia> nope, hasn't joined there
<hypatia> oh
<hypatia> weev
<hypatia> yeah he's still in ot
<rww> he ping timedout earlier
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<rww> fun times
<rww> elky: I was gonna go for a +zq, because I'm nice ;(
<elky> remove lets them rejoin, quiet makes them sit there through however long their paste lasts for
<rww> hrm, hadn't thought of that
<elky> if they've accidentally highlighted an entire 14000 line script...
<rww> eep. TuskRattle was in #kubuntu 45 minutes ago and we missed it.
 * rww doesn't understand the "< user:#ubuntu> I know this is offtopic but I'm going to say it anyway, [link to some random video]" mentality
<rww> (also, wow, zero webchat users in #ubuntu right now)
<elky> that seems unlikely
<elky> but. go through and remove all webchat exempts, quickquickquick
<rww> I triple checked. And then opped up and checked whether any of the exempted people were in there. There actually are none.
<rww> (and yes, I cleared out the exempts. that's why I was looking ;)
<elky> er... -proxy-users scrollback seems... icky
<elky> i think the floodbots are a bit borked.
<rww> how so?
<elky> shouldnt it be asking 'are you human' questions there?
<rww> no, that's -unregged
<elky> oh right.
<elky> hmm
<rww> -proxy-users isn't actually used any more because we switched the webchat banforward to a +q, but they still output messages anyway.
<rww> it's useful for diagnostic purposes if a user has issues with it, I guess.
<rww> and -unregged looks odd because the FloodBots apparently think that they set +r after an exploit, and they didn't. dunno what's up with that.
 * elky glares at calico person
<elky> forget moon phase, are there planets colliding somewhere?
<elky> why do i get the feeling we're being dared to ban a disabled guy?
<bazhang> its the new star sign
<Pici> pfft.  I don't believe  in astrology.  Anyway, I'm still a Libra. I'm not changing.
<bazhang> Pici, hehe same
<jrib> Pici: are you refusing to change or your sign just didn't change?
<Pici> jrib: the former
 * Pici watches ogo0p 
<bazhang> he's been trolling ##windows
<Pici> great.
 * jussi has no idea what he is... 
<popey> "a stream of bits"
<jussi> I was born on the same day that MLK was shot.
<jussi> popey: haha
<jussi> does anyone else have it thatsometimes chrome/chromium just wont start?
<jussi> Although, not the same year he was shot - Im not _That_ old
<Tm_T> tsimpson: thanks for the mail in the ML
<popey> lies
<Tm_T> also thanks for the rest of IRCC on taking firm position on this matter
<IdleOne> jussi: every now and then, I then kill the pid, seems sometimes chromium doesn't shut down well
<jussi> Tm_T: you are welcome.
<IdleOne> I second Tm_T's thanks.
<h00k> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<h00k> @btlogin
<popey> oh, I spoke to ikonia btw, he's taking a break, and all is well.
<h00k> jussi: I do have that with Chrome/Chromium, I found it an issue with geolocation, I think
<topyli> you need to move to a better location
<IdleOne> so the problem is not the app
<IdleOne> good to know
<topyli> user error, as always
<Tm_T> ...Chromium thinks I live in the south pole
<IdleOne> common mistake, it is telling you where to move.
<athiest_monk> viva la taipei
<athiest_monk> ahahhahah
<IdleOne> drive by stupid...
<Pici> yep
<bazhang> at least we know what channel to check for his ever-evolving nick changes
<Pici> stalker.pl is handy
<IdleOne> but it's nice he keeps us up to date on his ip's
<IdleOne> someone port stalker.pl to xchat
<IdleOne> please :(
<Pici> It probably wouldn't be too hard.
<h00k> I need stalker.pl
<IdleOne> I know I should probably use it as a learning project
<Pici> I modified it so that it uses mysql instead of sqlite. Now it doesn't block irssi when joining large channels or during netsplits.
<Tm_T> Pici: uh, you might like to share that
<Pici> Tm_T: I probably should clean it up so its not hardcoded.
<bazhang> who is garzooka
 * Pici doesn't know
<Tm_T> -uk issue
<bazhang> ah okay phineas/ferb/bolt/catdog/nerml /etc
<popey> waffle / phineas / fer... yes
<Pici> Its a bit of a hack at the moment.
<h00k> oh, turns out I don't have...sqlite stuffs
<IdleOne> h00k: wait for the picistalk.pl to be released
 * h00k waits
<IdleOne> well you could use it and then switch I guess
<Pici> Then I'd need to write something to export from sqlite into $dbms
<IdleOne> while your at it write a port to xchat also
<IdleOne> :)
<bazhang> or just switch to irssi
<IdleOne> no
<Pici> :(
<IdleOne> I don't like...sorry
<h00k> Callico10 Is an interesting person.
<bazhang>  athiest_monk (~loc0@unaffiliated/athiest-monk/x-1817941   new cloak
 * Pici wonders if a multi-user stalker datbase would be fast enough.
 * mneptok just wonders what an "athiest" is
<popey> mneptok: Someone who doesn't believe in dictionaries?
<rww> tell me about it. took a few tries before I could /whois him because of that :(
 * rww ponders setting up an XDCC bot on #ubuntu that serves Ubuntu ISOs renamed to popular movie titles
<marienz> we've considered doing something similar on moznet #firefox, iirc
<mneptok> we could have porn titles linked to Gentoo .iso images. so people have something to do other than look at porn.
<marienz> heh
 * Pici blames Tm_T for making him spend time fighting with perl
<Pici> Well, new stalker.pl sort of works, except if you forget to unset a setting when you change database drivers, then it dies and makes you change your settings in your ~/.irssi/config manually.
<Pici> If any license guru could help me figure out how to release my changes and conform to the BSD license that would be great too.
<Gulfstream> Can I have my Swagbucks referral link in the leave message?
<IdleOne> Gulfstream: provided it is not offensive and that you don't join/part flood the channel
<IdleOne> I don't see why not
<Gulfstream> Okay.
<rww> Pici: "BSD license" is ambiguous :(
 * rww can't find in source code which one it means, either
<Jordan_U> Pici: As far as I know the only requirement is that you include the (simplified) BSD licence when you distribute the code (in a comment for instance).
<rww> oh, there's a LICENSE file. yay.
<rww> okay, 3-clause BSD
<rww> the license is pretty readable. I'd probably take the upstream LICENSE file, add a section at the top with "Modifications (c) 2011 Some Name" followed by what you changed.
<Pici> Okay, thanks :)
<rww> also, note that a new version came out yesterday, might want to remerge if you haven't already.
<Pici> d'oh
<rww> oh yay, new version has a feature I really wanted :)
<rww> although the way it's implemented modifies log files. meh.
<Pici> Only if you're logging stuff thats in MSGLEVEL_CRAP
<Pici> Oh, I guess not.
<Pici> change line 103 to a different level then.
<rww> I suspect that'd remove join notices from logfiles completely.
<rww> I'm not sure what I want here. Will ponder it.
<rww> although it looks like pisg won't be disturbed by using it the way it's set up, so I might just roll with that.
<Pici> https://github.com/symkat/Stalker/blob/master/LICENSE is weird.
<Pici> The last point seems to contradict the prior two.
<Pici> Or maybe I'm reading it wrong.
<rww> they apply to different things. one applies to LICENSE file and documentation, other applies to website/advertising/etc.
<rww> don't put "endorsed by Symkat!" in a big banner at the top of webpage ;P
 * rww prefers 2-clause BSD :(
 * gord prefers santa-clause bsd
 * Pici watches Curly_Q 
<rww> gord: that license isn't real :(
<gord> it is if you really truly believe
<rww> the only person I truly believe in is Postman Pat
<h00k> habeeb it!
<IdleOne> bencahill: How can we help you?
<bencahill> IdleOne: oh no problem, I just saw this channel's logs from a google search, and decided to check it out :)
<Pici> You may want to check out this channel's topic then.
<bencahill> Pici: Oh, I missed that part, sorry :)
<bencahill> cya :)
<Pici> byeas
<h00k> Peace
<h00k> :( I am slowpoke
 * rww throws a pokeball at h00k 
<Amaranth> is r00t supposed to be back in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<IdleOne> he wasn't banned from there afaik
<h00k> Amaranth: I think he was only banned from #ubuntu
<Amaranth> I thought he abuse got him a wider ban
<Amaranth> s/he/his/
<h00k> o.o
<rww> not as far as I know
<IdleOne> it got his ban approved by the ircc
 * h00k checks email again from ircc
<IdleOne> and won't be removed anytime soon
<rww> or rather, it got his appeal against his #ubuntu ban denied
<IdleOne> yeah that ^^
<rww> although i guess that's the same thing
<rww> either way, he's been fine in -ot as far as I've noticed
<IdleOne> wording is important when people read logs
<IdleOne> I prefer your description
<h00k> Yeah, it appears to be just a denial of the appeal
<elky> rww, he's been borderline, especially in gleefully piling on the creepy stuff from the macotroll
<elky> and stuff like 'send him hatemails'
 * rww pulls up logs, takes a look
<rww> meh. the worst thing I see from him in there is a joke about women, and it was tame by comparison to the rest of the crap in -ot.
<rww> "gleefully piling on the creepy stuff" doesn't accurately describe it, imho.
 * rww shrugs, goes back to work
<elky> the bit yesterday where he was joining in the mackenzie/melissa stuff  was pretty damn close to what i said.
<rww> That's what I'm referring to. Had I been around at the time, I'd have told him not to make jokes like that, but that's about it.
<elky> are you reading it in context, or just grepped him from the logs?
<rww> I'm reading in context
<elky> he was egging the other two on in other ways than that comment.
<rww> I don't read it that way
<elky> lucky you.
<rww> pretty much. assuming the least problematic interpretation of ambiguous situations tends to lower my stress level ;P
<elky> it's probably easier when it's not your name being used, too :P
<rww> indeed
<ubottu> fishscene called the ops in #ubuntu (gjiorkvak)
#ubuntu-ops 2011-01-18
<Pici> !test
<ubottu> Failed!
<elky> Oh yay, more awfulness in -ot
<Pici> meh
<bazhang> so as usual, carry on
<elky> The kid he's talking to doesn't even understand he's being told to not wank.
<IdleOne> must.not.type.
<elky> bazhang, from colombian 3g? doubt it.
<Pici> bazhang: _16BitSubsystem_/Root_Time
<bazhang> _AV_ ?
<elky> bazhang, yah
<bazhang> checking the bt
<Pici> Yes
 * elky figured you thought it was jungli
<elky> but i can't fathom how he'd get a connection through colombian 3g internets
<rww> lol
<bazhang> thought he was saying my name , knowing I was an op and wanting to call attention to the root4d3d's comment
<bazhang> jungli usually is more jocular
<Pici> bazhang: I thought he was one of those trolls that says hi to you.
<rww> hi bazhang
<bazhang> Pici, heh yeah
<bazhang> :0
<Pici> *mind blown*
<rww> viva la tiedye!
<rww> I'm going /away. JAMES_698 appears to have gotten a clue, but best keep an eye on him.
<rww> in #u, that is.
<bazhang> IdleOne, PM
<IdleOne> saw it
<Pici> As much as I'd like to see certain problem users gone, I think we should avoid baiting them.
<IdleOne> if he thinks he is going to intimidate the ops by making veiled threats he has another thing coming
<bazhang> lets just let it drop please
<IdleOne> will do
<elky> Pici, I was going to leave it until he essentially threatened to ban evade.
<elky> Didn't want to tacitly accept such stupid comments in -ot of all places.
<elky> bazhang, callico10
<bazhang> elky, ah
<Pici> Who is that?
<bazhang> someone silly
<elky> some guy who claims to use orca and gets scared by lens artifacts for news reports.
<elky> oh, and uses orca so much he spells it orcha
<bazhang> the Capitol Building is white, so I can see the confusion with the White House
<h00k> I don't know what the hell is going on in #ubuntu-offtopic
<h00k> I'm sober.
<Pici> I think thats the problm
<h00k> hmmm
<h00k> an elaborate troll?
<bazhang> or a teen
<h00k> ah, yes.
<h00k> you can understand my confusion
<bazhang> Jordan_U, hi
 * tonyyarusso pouts
<tonyyarusso> The Launchpad people have made it impossible for LoCos to be open teams
<elky> ?
<h00k> tonyyarusso: I noticed that.
<h00k> Because the parent team is moderated
<h00k> Ubuntu Local Community Teams
<h00k> I had a "request" come in this AM
<h00k> :(
<tonyyarusso> yup
<tonyyarusso> Super annoying.
<h00k> I was all "This used to be open, how in the hell..."
<elky> Is this something that's appeared overnight?
<tonyyarusso> Exactly.  I specifically remember going through all of my teams and making sure they were set to "open" a while back, so was confused.
<tonyyarusso> elky: apparently
<h00k> Well, I noticed it this morning when I had an email requesting for a user to be approved
<h00k> elky: ^
<tonyyarusso> same
<rww> !screenshot =~ s#http://tinyurl.com/imagebin#http://imagebin.org/?page=add#
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<jussi> oh bollocks. I think I mightve just deleted all my PM's... :/
<elky> ouch
<elky> this is incidentally why i like having bip logs as well as xchat logs
<elky> if both those manage to go with one fell swoop, then hell, nothing was going to stop that
<popey> bah r00t4rd3d is in -ot?
<popey> He wins the award for most offensive mail I've received this year.
<bazhang> yep, still reading the logs here to check for reactions
<jussi> he just applied for -irc-members
<popey> lovely
<popey> o_O
<elky> Ohh dear.
<elky> gord, got your flaksuit on?
<elky> popey, yeah, he hadn't done anything there yet other than some vaguely misogynist comments which we noticed after the fact.
<elky> popey, with all due perspective, the year is only 18days old :P
<popey> well, yes. :)
<elky> do you mean "the past year's worth of days" then? Because I'm pretty sure that's both valid and true.
<popey> I would need to invoke the google to check that one
<jussi> any thoughts if I did the right thing there?
<elky> Yeah. He was baiting.
<bazhang> he was asked by two different people to move on, and kept pushing harder
<tonyyarusso> There's been a string of (unidentified) people lately who always respond to warnings with something along the lines of telling the op in question that *they* are somehow breaking the guidelines.  I suspect it may all be one person.
<jussi> be back in a few. feel free to PM him if you like
<elky> Not necessarily. It's the MO of a particular group.
<elky> s/the/one/
<tonyyarusso> eh, I've seen group-like behavior along those lines before, but this week's -ot one's have been a pretty specific subset.
 * tonyyarusso pokes gord
<gord> hm?
<tonyyarusso> gord: the guy you kicked came back
<bazhang> gord, you going to follow up with r00t4r3d?
<Hobbsee> i'm surprised he didn't get a namespace wide ban, tbh
<elky> Hobbsee, if he doesn't smart up very quickly, I'm sure the CC will back me in instituting one.
<Hobbsee> given what was on the irc ML
<Hobbsee> that's true
<elky> to be fair.
<elky> I mean, I'd love to keep him banned from this channel given how distasteful he is, but this is a fresh round of dealings.
<jussi> Ive just got a PM from him
<jussi> I havent time to deal with it now - trying to get stuff done here at work
<jussi> [14:02:03] <r00t4rd3d> come on
<jussi> [14:02:15] <r00t4rd3d> why they trying to bait me like this
<tonyyarusso> That's not even a real question.
<Hobbsee> he's just trying to cause trouble.  make sure you give him no ammunition, and all is fine
<Hobbsee> bonus points for ignoring PM's, and only talking to him in logged channels, for the purpose of the ban tracker, and ircc
<elky> Hobbsee, see, the tricky part is that he interprets "being asked to follow rules" as ammunition.
<Hobbsee> elky: yes, well
<elky> Hobbsee, woo! I win there.
<Hobbsee> elky: of course.  i was going with "the less that's said to him, the less he can use as ammunition"
<Hobbsee> i guess i shoul dhave said "make sure you give him no ammunition beyond wha tyou need to"
<Hobbsee> bah.  i swear i can type
 * tonyyarusso sighs
<jussi> I hear you, Im at the next level also, so have to deal with it there as well ;)
<elky> Hobbsee, He also interprets not talking to him in PM but discussing with other ops as ammunition.
<tonyyarusso> "This drive is 1/2" too long to fit in my case is turning into "spend $60 on Newegg to get parts that work"
<elky> tonyyarusso, heh.
<tonyyarusso> SATA drive, SATA card, SATA cable - argh
<Hobbsee> elky: yay.  We can only deal with unreasonable behaviour.  If he's going to turn reasonable behaviour into ammunition, then that's unfortunate, but also shows more about him, and less about the ops team
<elky> Yep. He can come here and try be reasonable.
<gord> my standard with people is just to ask them to come into #ubuntu-ops to discuss, telling them further pms will be ignored and setting ignores on their pms, works out okay normally
<Hobbsee> and make the ircc's decision easier to make, of course
<elky> gord, yeah well... we'd needed to ban him from here. Thrice.
<elky> I just lifted those to let him try a fresh round of appeals with hopefully 100% less insults.
<gord> thats fine, if we are ignoring pms and he refuses to discuss in here then he just stays banned everywhere else
<elky> That's also fine by me.
<r00t4rd3d> banned again cause of my nick , I thought this was already dealt with.
<gord> r00t4rd3d, i'm going to make this plain, the only way you will be allowed back into #ubuntu-offtopic is if you change your name, that is the only outcome here
<Hobbsee> Well, you haven't changed nick, so...?
<r00t4rd3d> Ok , Ill appeal
<ubottu> sam-_- called the ops in #ubuntu (usuario)
<tonyyarusso> Just in case it somehow wasn't obvious to you, note that uburediculous is ubufind.
<elky> WOuld it really be so wrong to seriously suggest banforwarding "usuario" to -es?
<elky> With consent of the -es ops of course
<jussi> gord: did you forget to remove r00t4rd3d?
<gord> geez, why doesn't this script remove people too on ban
<gord> rassinfrassinmakingmegetupandgototheothermachinegrumblegrumble
 * popey tickles gord 
<Pici> Seems gord is channeling saturday morning cartoons
<Pici> lè sigh
<jussi> topyli: ping?
 * tonyyarusso hates the Canonical Store
<tonyyarusso> $28 for shipping on a $15 item?  I don't think so.
<bazhang> jungli using new cloak to ban evade in -ot; asked him to leave and he did
<bazhang> athiest_monk
<jussi> tonyyarusso: ++
<topyli> jussi: crackle
<Pici> tonyyarusso: theres a US store iirc.
<popey> used to be, dont think there is anymore
<bazhang> jungli has *two* cloaks now, spicemaster (unless that was removed) and now athiest_monk (which he is currently using to ban-evade in -ot)
<jussi> !staff | jungli/athiest_monk etc ban evading in #ubuntu-offtopic
<jussi> stupid bot
<knome> jussi :P
<jussi> !staff | see above
<jussi> oh duh
<jussi> stupid netsplits
<knome> congrats
<jussi> shaddup... been a long day
<knome> jussi, aww... *hugs jussi*
<bazhang> h00k!
<knome> (btw, the bot is back)
<bazhang> nhandler, read your google docs item on opping; just to clarify is there any reason to post the raw log instead of a pastebin of the PM with the person you are discussing while they are +q ?
<bazhang> seems quite common sensible btw
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1567 users, 1 overflows, 1568 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1573 users, 5 overflows, 1578 limit))
<Pici> OzoneScaredyMan == Calico10
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> jungli is banned in #ubuntu as well?
<gord> i'm not a on a computer right now that has stuff to deal with people, if someone else could that would be grand
<popey> gord: on the ac100? :)
<h00k> what is the other nick/ident ban Athiest_Monk has under?
<Pici> jungli
<Pici> john_smith
<bazhang> jungli
<h00k> oooh. that one.
<bazhang> spicemaster as well
<h00k> fantastic. Same ident, or do those change?
<bazhang> change
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> coffee time!
<h00k> yessssss
<bazhang> genii-around, !!!!
<bazhang> :)
<h00k> There's been a flood of interesting people in #ubuntu-offtopic lately
<bazhang> hehe
<popey> define $interesting
<h00k> popey: I'm gonna go ahead and leave that ambiguous
<popey> hehe, that last line made me think of http://www.the-reel-mccoy.com/movies/1999/images/officespace_lumbergh.jpg
 * genii-around slides bazhang a yummy coffee
<bazhang> thanks!
<h00k> popey: I'm gonna go ahead and ask you to come in on Saturday... :D
<popey> :)
<rww> I don't get it. How do you ban-evade with a cloak if IP/hostname bans see through cloaks?
<Pici> rww: they don't.
<h00k> :)
<rww> This disagrees with the last time I tested this. Guess I will go try again.
<h00k> rww wants to ban-evade :(
<Pici> rww: Make sure that you identify before joining the channel.
<Pici> I'm seriously considering asking OzoneScaredyMan to stop disrupting the channel.
<Pici> that works too
<rww> IP bans still work and hostname bans don't. wth.
<IdleOne> dude he is bablling on about who knows what
<bazhang> jasono?
<popey> away message
<h00k> ^ this
<rww> has been given !away more than a handful of times now
<bazhang> aww
<h00k> ahha.
<bazhang> The Cape sounded nice too
<bazhang> unless he meant Cape Fear!
<rww> oh joy, they disconnected between me removing them and me /msging them.
<IdleOne> so which ban evasion were you talking bout?>
<rww> jasono: Hi. Over the last few days, you've been asked repeatedly by ubottu to stop your IRC client from announcing away messages. I've banforwarded you here from #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic because you apparently missed those messages.
<rww> jasono: Having your client announce your away message is not allowed by Ubuntu's IRC Guidelines, as it causes excessive scrolling. People can /whois you if they want your away status, you don't need to output it to channel.
<rww> jasono: Please fix this and then let me know, and I'll remove the banforwards. Thanks.
<rww> or, more correctly, someone else will, because it's work time for me. I nominate h00k!
<OzoneScaredyMan> i have come here to help you with your intelligence information. I am not related to any bad man . I am just waiting for my mom to get home from the store. i apologize if i am different. you have no need to be worried
<OzoneScaredyMan> i feel responsible for telling you that i am not like other people for a diagnosed reason
<OzoneScaredyMan> so it may help for you to not profile me like the others. this is to prevent guilty before proven innocent mentality
<jasono> rww I mam sorry, please calm down because this is my first year using IRrc. Gosh! I won't use it again.
<OzoneScaredyMan> thanks and have a wonderful evening
<popey> jasono: rww is perfectly calm, he's just explaining some rules of the road.
<jasono> Give ,e a break. popey you told be to use /away yesterday
<popey> Actually I didnt. I just said please switch off the announcements when you're away.
<popey> using /away is a great way to tell others that you're away from the computer, announcing it in every channel is less useful :)
<jasono> Me using /away announces it in every channel
<IdleOne> jasono: what client are you using?
<hypatia> and we're asking you to turn that off, jasono
<hypatia> that's all
<jasono> when can I join Ubuntu-off topic?
<jasono> hypatia I know
<jasono> IdleOne I am using XChat
<IdleOne> ok, go to settings > preferences > General and uncheck the "Announce away messages"
<h00k> IdleOne: our resident xchat xpert!
<IdleOne> that will disable the announcing in channels
<IdleOne> then you should be able to use /away away msg here and we will only see it if we /whois you
<jasono> Thank you IdleOne instead of yelling like these people.
<IdleOne> jasono: they weren't yelling, they were just trying to explain the channel policies :) but I am glad we got it sorted. thanks for your understanding
<h00k> Cool.
<IdleOne> can an -ot op remove the ban please
<h00k> sure, let me check it out
<IdleOne> you can rejoin #ubuntu also now
<h00k> jasono: you should be set to join #ubuntu-offtopic now
<IdleOne> Again, thanks for your cooperation
<jasono> IdleOne No problem
<jasono> hook Thank you
<gord> popey, he's in #u-uk now
<rww> h00k, IdleOne: thanks :)
<IdleOne> no problem
<cprofitt> hello folks...
<Tm_T> hi cprofitt
<cprofitt> is aanyone here that is familiar with the r00t4rd3d issue?
<cprofitt> he is talking to me as the lead contact for the loco he is a member of
<Tm_T> cprofitt: I'm not aware him being any kind of contact
<Tm_T> oh, you mean you are?
<cprofitt> he is not -- I am
<cprofitt> he tells me there was a misunderstanding...
<Tm_T> cprofitt: sorry my bad, I'm aware of the issue, how can I help?
<cprofitt> and not sure how to help resolve it or if I am gettng the truth
<cprofitt> np
<Tm_T> cprofitt: shortly said, he flips and goes attacking any ops who dares to say anything he could take as negative
<cprofitt> ok...
<cprofitt> that is not good...
<Tm_T> it all might have started as misunderstanding, but things have been escalated beyond the line by his actions
<cprofitt> would he be able to come in here and apologize... I think I have him down from angry
<Tm_T> cprofitt: I would rather see his apology in ubuntu-irc mailing list, but you might like to consult the IRCC on this
<cprofitt> I could have him do that too...
<cprofitt> thanks Tm_T
<Tm_T> cprofitt: just don't even try to promise his ban would be lifted in any near future (:
<Tm_T> and thank you for all the time on this
<cprofitt> no problem... it happens...
<cprofitt> I just want people to enjoy Ubuntu
<Tm_T> same here (:
<Pici> cprofitt: I worry that you're wasting your time.  Even frustrated people don't threaten to visit your house or suggestively say that your daughter is cute.
<cprofitt> Pici: I understand...
<cprofitt> I did not have any real background
<cprofitt> he made quite a few nasty accusations so to things people said about him too... I dismissed those and told him his only path was to calm down and apologize
<jussi> He needs to start by changing his nick. ;)
<mneptok> why do these types never threaten to visit MY house?
<jussi> mneptok: because you would enjoy it?
<jussi> :P
<mneptok> http://mneptok.com/bang.jpg
<mneptok> maybe it's that.
<jussi> mneptok: it was with a lot of trepidation that I clicked that link...
<mneptok> try the mouse next time. it works better.
<jussi> heh
<cprofitt> jussi: that has apparently been his nick for 6 years
<mneptok> cprofitt: doesn't make it less inflammatory and puerile.
<cprofitt> mneptok: I understand that point of view
<mneptok> cprofitt: he seems to have aged 6 years using that nick, but not matured at the same rate, IMO.
<cprofitt> I can also understand it being difficult for a person to just drop and change
<mneptok> cprofitt: any user is welcome to use any nick they want. we're all adults here. and like adults, users should accept the consequences of their choices.
<cprofitt> I would 100% agree it the base of the name was not r00t
<cprofitt> I certainly see the most people would not see that subtle difference... and did advise him to change his nick
<jussi> cprofitt: the fact is, he has a nick that equates to "retarded" - which isnt something I or the other ops find appropriate.
<cprofitt> I am trying to be respectful
<mneptok> cprofitt: when i joined Canonical, i was able to point to years for IRC history using the nick "mneptok"
<mneptok> cprofitt: so keeping a nick is wholly understandable.
<cprofitt> jussi: his nick would be rootarded... he said he chose it because he had issue with using Linux at first... I do not wish to judge him based on his original purpose was to make fun of himself...
<mneptok> cprofitt: however, if i had asked Mark to look at my IRC contributions under a nick like "r00t4rd3d," i don't think i would have been hired.
<cprofitt> at the same time he needs to be respectful... but calling him immature is likely not the best way to ask for him to see another point of view
<cprofitt> mneptok: I agree... and understand.
<cprofitt> I am just trying, as best I can, to see his side
<cprofitt> even if I do not agree with him
<mneptok> forget the nick issue.
<mneptok> he was asked to /join this channel, and proceeded to argue and complain about every action we requested he take.
<mneptok> that's unacceptable Ubuntu IRC behavior. full stop. the discussion of "sides" ends there.
<cprofitt> I understand and appreciate what you guys do mneptok
<mneptok> he then decided to watch the HTML-ified logs, look for anything he could complain about, and come here to throw it in our faces.
<cprofitt> mneptok: thanks... I am not advocating for him... and I have to run to a meeting
<mneptok> i don't care about the nick as much as i do his apparent beleif that the rules that apply to everyone somehow do not apply to him.
 * cprofitt nods
<cprofitt> I agree completely
<mneptok> cprofitt: i know you're not. just be careful about where you choose to expend your time and effort.
<cprofitt> the information I got from a few others indicates his reaction was more of an issue
<cprofitt> mneptok: I understand... I have given this only a wee bit of time...
<cprofitt> gotta run to that meeting...
<cprofitt> bbl
<jussi> cprofitt: please part from here and come back if you need us again ;)
<cprofitt> thanks
<mneptok> now let's wait for the logs to get pushed to the web, and expect the inevitable.
<mneptok> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bencahill> A question in #u: robbit10> bencahill: About !patience: When you have asked a question and about 10 minutes have passed, is it okay to ask again
<bencahill> I said this: <bencahill> robbit10: not an op, but I would say if it's been 10 minutes, rephrase your question and you can ask again. don't ask more than two or three times in an hour, come back at a later time, or figure it out yourself. again, just my opinion though, don't know what the ops think :)
<bencahill> What do ya'll say?
<Pici> bencahill: I'd say that once every 10 minutes is fine, but it really depends on how busy the channel is.
<bencahill> Pici: Thanks, good to know.
<bencahill> I suppose I shall leave now. :)
<elky> Well, since he gave permission:
<elky> <r00t4rd3d> fat fucking slob , your lucky your a 12 hour flight away from me
<elky> <r00t4rd3d> pastebin that show all your faggot friends moose
<IdleOne> when was this?
<elky> 2.5hrs ago
<IdleOne> just out of the blue?
<elky> I'd imagine it's his way of thanking me for unbanning him from this channel so he could come in and discuss his situation.
 * rww ponders today's Grexo nick in #u-ot
<elky> rww save me reading scrollback?
<rww> elky: JPL2
<rww> He's being sane today. I think I will leave him alone.
<elky> Yeah, that'll only be a limited time offer.
<h00k> act now!
<h00k> for two easy payments of...
<mneptok> NOW how much would you pay!? don't answer yet! because you also get .... REVERSI!
 * h00k kicks mneptok in the shin
<h00k> Paste this car into your document, now with Miami Vice
<h00k> *stupid collar thing*
#ubuntu-ops 2011-01-19
<r00t4rd3d> I just wanted to say thanks to Melissa for unbanning me from this channel so I could come in and discuss my situation.
<h00k> ...
<elky> Would you believe he's hurling abuse in PM?
<h00k> Judging from past experiences, yes.
<IdleOne> absolutely
<IdleOne> ahh, getting ctcp ping's from r00t4rd3d now
<r00t4rd3d> Hey IdleOne , SUCK MY FUCKING DICK FAGGOT.
<bazhang> r00t4rd3d, hi
<bazhang> whoops
<IdleOne> don't worry bout it.
<Pici> We're looking into what freenode can do for us.
<bazhang> I hit enter just as he pasted that
<KB1JWQ> He seems nice.
<IdleOne> Pici: thank you, he is harassing more then one of us in PM now.
<Pici> IdleOne: I'm aware.
<IdleOne> k.
<h00k> fantastic
<tonyyarusso> ah good, at least now I know I don't need to bother cutting r00t4rd3d any slack at all.
<h00k> seems plesant to work with
<hypatia> right so i remember where i knew r00t4rd3d's style from
<hypatia> it's lefty's stalker
<h00k> hmm?
<bazhang> lefty is m a c o ?
<hypatia> they left creepy comments on my blog at some point, and when i banned them i got a a few weeks of creepy emails
<hypatia> no, someone else
<bazhang> aha
<hypatia> i may well be wrong
<elky> bazhang, no.
<IdleOne> so he is an experienced nut case
<hypatia> if it's who i'm thinking of, yeah
<h00k> sweet.
<r00t4rd3d> 	Pici: thank you, he is harassing more then one of us in PM now.
<r00t4rd3d> thats a goddam lie
<IdleOne> He also sits around day and night grepping logs.
<tonyyarusso> I really don't think we need that every half hour.
<rww> what's the policy about bad behavior and unaffiliated cloaks?
<bazhang> don't give two?
<maco> bazhang: lefty is a gnome guy, iirc
<bazhang> maco, yeah, I saw his planet gnome profile thanks
<bazhang> so many stalkers, hard to keep track of who is stalking whom
<bazhang> this ozonescaredman is making some approaching stalkerish commentary imo
<Tm_T> good morning all
<bazhang> hi
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<cdbs> looks like I came on the netsplitted server
<cdbs> And it appears nickserv is on the other side of the netsplit
<Tm_T> (:
<Tm_T> !fi | äö
<ubottu> äö: Tämä kanava on tarkoitettu vain englanninkieliselle keskustelulle. Jos haluat suomenkielistä apua (K)ubuntun ongelmiin, liity kanavalle #ubuntu-fi / #kubuntu-fi :-)
<Tm_T> uh oh
<jussi> oh lol
<jussi> Tm_T: bug please ;)
<Tm_T> will file as soon as I get onto that (:
<athiest_monk> guys forgot me plz
<athiest_monk> i never come at ubuntu
<athiest_monk> this my promise
<athiest_monk> but now i want to leave my troll identity at here
<athiest_monk> plz forgot me
<popey> athiest_monk: I'm pretty sure you've used up all goodwill that existed
<athiest_monk> this time i am not joking ......
<athiest_monk> popey: bye plz send my msg to all the ubuntu-ops
<Tm_T> athiest_monk: if I may do a request, please post your apology to ubuntu-irc mailing list
<athiest_monk> i promis to all i never come to ubuntu but plz forgot me
<athiest_monk> bye
<Tm_T> bye
 * popey starts the clock
 * popey hugs everyone.
<elky> Someone want to try convince me that the first 3 lines in #ubuntu are valid nicks?
<elky> s/lines/nicks/
<elky> And I'm even more curious as to how one of them is a staff...
<jussi> well given one of them is staff..
<jussi> Im guessing freenode did something weird...
<elky> Yeah. From the nicksplit I guess.
<elky> But still, the answer is 'no' :P
<tsimpson> they are invalid nicks (you can't connect as those nick or /nick to it). but it's nothing malicious, just freenode being strange during netsplits
<elky> tsimpson, couldn't agree more.
<elky> thanks.
<Hobbsee> @btlogin
<Hobbsee> my troll radar is goin off
<Hobbsee> for shw in -women
<Hobbsee> i don't buy it that someone who's looking for luks vulnerabilities, knows about chanops, and looks up the banlist, doesn't know how to obtain effective support via google and support channels in irc
<Hobbsee> nor that someone has the expertise to know the above bits, but not know how to use chmod
<Pici> Was I out of line?
<jrib> Pici: for?  yankdownunder?
<Pici> jrib: yeah.
<jrib> nope, he pretty much came into the channel looking for confrontation
 * genii-around makes a pot of coffee
<IdleOne> morning genii-around
<genii-around> IdleOne: Good morning
<IdleOne> markslogbot (~mark@cpc1-nrte9-0-0-cust666.8-4.cable.virginmedia.com)
<IdleOne> in -ot keeps joining and quitting
<popey> in # too
<popey> er #u
<IdleOne> well, thing is I am not sure this is an authorized bot
<tsimpson> has anyone checked if it's a person or not yet?
<IdleOne> I haven't asked. /me msg's
<IdleOne> when it comes back
<tsimpson> if you don't get a response in a reasonable time, feel free to ban
<tsimpson> especially in -ot
<IdleOne> will do. but don't have access in -ot
<tsimpson> then just poke me if no one else is about
<IdleOne> k
<IdleOne> setting ban in #u
<IdleOne> tsimpson: ^^
<tsimpson> I'm just incanting the spellz I need for the powa
<IdleOne> I have them all mixed into a cherry flavoured potion
<bencahill__> hi again :), is this nick (bencahill__) banned on #u and why?
<IdleOne> not that I can tell
<bencahill__> IdleOne: when trying to change from this to bencahill or bencahill_, it says:
<bencahill__> bencahill_ #ubuntu Cannot change nickname while banned on channel
<bencahill__> (e.g.)
<hypatia> bencahill__: it may be another channel you're on then, bazhang
<hypatia> er bencahill__ ^^
<bencahill__> lol :)
 * hypatia is underslept
<bencahill__> it says #ubuntu, and I'm not on any more channels
<tsimpson> bencahill__: you may have to /part #ubuntu, change nicks, then rejoin
<bencahill_> tsimpson: weird
<tsimpson> probably due to the way we handle webchat in #ubuntu
<IdleOne> not sure why you need two clients connected
<tsimpson> all webchat users are quieted until checked against the banlist and an exempt is set
<bencahill__> IdleOne: one at home, in case i miss anything
<bencahill__> tsimpson: good to know
<bencahill__> that was probably it
<bencahill__> ok, I'm off :)
<mneptok> someone needs to learn the wonders of screen
<jpds> byobu.
<rww> tmux!
<topyli> dtach!
<tonyyarusso> irssi-proxy!
<Pici> rww: does stalker.pl properly ignore guest nicks for you?
<Pici> It scares me the number of people that try to talk to the floodbots
<Pici> At least with ubottu it could sort of look like its a real user responding with useful information... for a moment.
<tonyyarusso> Pici: Well, if the bot still sounds smarter than you...
<rww> Pici: dunno, I haven't looked into it
<pleia2> hah, nice :)
<tonyyarusso> hehe
<Pici> how pleasant.
<rww> Martinp23: thanks for keeping us informed :)
<Martinp23> :)
#ubuntu-ops 2011-01-20
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-bots, rtdos said: !What is the best IRC client?
<rww> Do they speak English in !What?
<IdleOne> misuse of the bot, doesn't help that bestbot is not online
<rww> someone needs to buy that LjL a Linode :(
<IdleOne> someone needs to talk to their contact at ubottu's host
<IdleOne> give LjL some love
<rww> I'm not sure that's wise. LjL is a machine that converts love and hate into PHP :(
<IdleOne> heh
<elky> Scary PHP.
<evilvish> hi.. any ops from #ubuntu-x in here?
<evilvish> looks like 'jbs'  is an bot or something.. constant away nick changes. I'v tried to use the !away factoid and also tried to PM jbs to turn that off, but there has been No response. hence I'm wondering if it is weird..
<evilvish> i havent found any other activity other than the nick changes either. or maybe someone connected to the channel and forgot to checkout or is not watching the irc either.
<IdleOne> evilvish: seems only Mithrandir is on the access list
<evilvish> hmm..
<IdleOne> nothing really we can do about it at this point. besides the away nicks no disruptions?
<evilvish> IdleOne: yea.. just the annoying nick change spam.. this has been going on for a very long time...
<Hobbsee> someone in irccouncil should be allowed to deal with that?
<Hobbsee> and change the access list at the same time?
<Hobbsee> mithrandir is mostly inactive in ubuntu now
<IdleOne> evilvish: ok I will bring it up to the IRC Council and see if they can help you.
<evilvish> IdleOne: thanks.. :)  can i stay till then or.. ?
<IdleOne> Hobbsee: if the UbuntuIrcCouncil is not on the list they need to get staff to fix it I think
<IdleOne> evilvish: won't be happening tonight :)
 * Hobbsee waves the JFDI chicken around, for small ubuntu devel channels tha tdon't watch -ops and -irc
<evilvish> IdleOne: ah.. ok.. i'll catch up with this later.. but that nick change has been going on for a long time.. whoever has the logs for those might be able to check it..
<evilvish> thanks..
<Hobbsee> IdleOne: what would be really sensible was if #ubuntu-devel ops list was mirrored to -motu, -x, -installer, and other development channels on the ubuntu side of things
<IdleOne> Hobbsee: probably would be a good idea.
<Hobbsee> because those that fall on the #u-d ops list are the subset of people who know how to use ops, and are developers
<maco> Hobbsee: i think its a subset of those even
<maco> cuz im in that subset you said but not in the #u-d ops
<Hobbsee> maco: close enough, i suspect
<persia> There are also folk not developers in #u-d ops
<Hobbsee> maco: then you should poke to get that fixed
<Hobbsee> er, ircc + staff + union(dev,ops)
<IdleOne> Pici tsimpson jussi topyli nhandler see above re: #ubuntu-x
<persia> + skaet for some reason (did someone make the channel +t? )
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: Hey, I'll bet access list mirroring will be one of the features of the magical GMS!  So, we'll get to enjoy it in the year 3826, give or take 485 years.
<IdleOne> +1 for random amount of years
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: with the heat death of the universe, ye
<Hobbsee> s
<tonyyarusso> also, I think you meant intersection instead of union, did you not?
<Hobbsee> probably
<evilvish> oh and if you guys are going to be looking into channel with no IRCC, #ubuntu-artwork also does not have IRCC in it.
 * Hobbsee has been drowning in tickets all day, didn't get a lunchbreak
<IdleOne> thank you evilvish
<Hobbsee> so brain is fragmented
<evilvish> np..
<Hobbsee> tickets and queues and zomgurgent, and phones that don't stop ringing
<elky> heh
 * Hobbsee needs a cloning device
<persia> Doesn't help much.  You just get jealous, and it's hard to be convincted for murder when the victim is clearly present.
<IdleOne> WHAT!
<elky> Speaking from experience?
<persia> That was a long time ago :)
<Hobbsee> haha
<IdleOne> Just want to remind folks that this channel is logged
<Hobbsee> if i was going to start murdering, some people would have already died
<Hobbsee> so, not much risk of that
<maco> IdleOne: you think someone's going to believe he cloned himself then killed his clone?
<IdleOne> maco: he uses Linux.
<maco> IdleOne:  did he then jump back 200 years in time?
<IdleOne> of course he did
<maco> persia: do you have a delorean at hand?
<persia> maco, Sorry, no.
<elky> Well then, you're no use.
<oCean> hi?
<oCean> Can you help stop HupPuppy in #u (aka Callico, OzoneScaredyMan in #u-ot) from trolling?
<Tm_T> FYI I'm currently monitoring the activities of HupPuppy
<elky> good, because i glanced at the scrollback and couldn't see 'em
<Tm_T> he's basicly playing creep with the bot
<elky> topyli, are you reading the lines between your own?
<topyli> yes i am
<elky> Wait. Morgan. It's the macostalker
<bazhang> that was black_boar
<bazhang> this guy is just repeating stuff
<topyli> no, this one is not it
<elky> bazhang, and being creepy to me about photos
<topyli> ozonescaredyman et al
<bazhang> elky, he's been uber creepy the past couple of days.
<elky> bazhang, isp.
<MorganMuffler> someone kickbanned me i guess
<bazhang> yes
<elky> funny that
<topyli> no ban yet
<MorganMuffler> it appears i have to do some water boy tasks
<bazhang> well just kicked
<MorganMuffler> just to use offtopic
<MorganMuffler> is it a habit of yours to enslave people
<MorganMuffler> don't worry that is loaded in elky's favor
<topyli> MorganMuffler: you only have to accept the channel rules. you also can't go attempting to freak people out
<MorganMuffler> topyli i would prefer it they stay freaked in
<MorganMuffler> so what can we do
<topyli> not much
<MorganMuffler> want some gummi bears
<MorganMuffler> isn't upstream a different OS
<MorganMuffler> the upstream functionality is a main feature not of ubuntu
<topyli> MorganMuffler: this channel is only for resolving issues such as yours, not gummi bear chat
<MorganMuffler> topyli, next time don't be so trigger happy perhaps?
<topyli> if you're not ready to discuss the terms of your #ubuntu-offtopic usage, please part the channel
<MorganMuffler> i sure hope you don't have to do that. but it looks that way in your cas topyli
<MorganMuffler> you are a vital component here
<MorganMuffler> hey. i have a reasonable amount of time to spare
<MorganMuffler> coincidence i guess
<topyli> want to talk about your ban in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<MorganMuffler> sure. as long as there is no more requests.
<topyli> the requests remain the same as before
<MorganMuffler> no one is attempt to distort history topyli
<topyli> get to the point or leave please
<MorganMuffler> i appreciate your manners. but it is mandatory you rule this on your own. of course there are motives for not banning me
<MorganMuffler> but why are we here
<MorganMuffler> well because you don't care about those motives. so let us see you do your judgement
<topyli> since you have no intention to behave, the only help i can offer is to aid you in staying out of #ubuntu-offtopic
<MorganMuffler> that is a kind offer topyli, but you underestimate my prowess
<Pici> ugh
<Pici> Looks like jungi has a new nick.
<Tm_T> huh?
<Pici> ginnypig!~ginnypig@122.161.243.232
<Tm_T> ahha
<Pici> I wouldn't have known, but he pmed me: 11:09:07 <?ginnypig> hii jungli here
<Tm_T> this one reveals it anyway:  athiest_monk [~ginnypig@unaffiliated/athiest-monk/x-1817941]
<Pici> ah
<maco> wow they misspelled their own nick?
<Tm_T> Pici: from yesterday: 1155.24 < athiest_monk> but now i want to leave my troll identity at here
<Pici> 11:09:27 <?ginnypig> i necer come to ubuntu agian
<Pici> 11:09:58 <?ginnypig> now i have good frinds here if they know i troll lot in ubuntu they hurt from me
<FireBeard> I'm in the wrong channel, but there's no response on #ubuntuforums
<FireBeard> the forums broke !
<maco> FireBeard: theyve been broken a few days now (*cough*years really*cough*)... a bunch has been disabled to try to relieve server load, but its still crappy
<FireBeard> actually, it doesnt work at all for me atm
 * maco wishes the forums could just get some newer, better hardware
<maco> i think the message yesterday was "20 minutes to make a post"
<FireBeard> I know it's slow at times, but I'm talking about not being able to post etc
<FireBeard> they really messed up again, how hard can it be...
<FireBeard> :x
<maco> the post goes through, it just doesnt show up til 20 minutes later
<maco> they're doing *very* aggressive caching because otherwise the server just falls over
<FireBeard> and they temporarily disabled the cafe and games, I presume then>
<maco> yes
<FireBeard> and they can't let us know on the forums, because...
<FireBeard> oh well, thanks for the info ! :)
<Amaranth> FireBeard: They did, there should be an announcement
<Amaranth> Unless that failed to post...
<FireBeard> I haven't seen an anouncement
<FireBeard> maybe I didn't look hard enough
<maco> i saw an announcement yesterday but i cant figure out WHERE i saw it
<FireBeard> oh, it's there, wow, that does NOT hit the eye immediately, does it...
<FireBeard> gheh
<FireBeard> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=11
<FireBeard> blue banner, I guess they thought it would get our attention, it really doesnt tho
<FireBeard> they should make a sticky, in bold and in all caps, I think that'll work better
<FireBeard> oh well, thanks for the info, IN THE WRONG CHANNEL, while the actual right channel for this is non responsive
<[geist]> hi all, #freenode suggested i'd ask here about affilition cloak for ubuntu
<[geist]> anyone know how that works?
<Pici> [geist]: are you an Ubuntu member?
<[geist]> Pici, i've contributed, but not a registered member (i think)
<IdleOne> !membership > [geist]
<ubottu> [geist], please see my private message
<[geist]> gay
<Pici> ...
<IdleOne> I see  bright Ubuntu future for him
<IdleOne> Pici: anybody look into the #ubuntu-x issue?
<Pici> IdleOne: Someone did, but it wasn't me.
<IdleOne> ok
<IdleOne> long as someone is on it :)
<mshenrick> hello ops. i was running an irc logger (markslogbot) on #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic and got banned. i have stopped logging since, but the ban was on my ip, not my nick, so i cannot use those channels with this nick. can i be unblocked (i understand if not)
<tsimpson> mshenrick: you should know that if you want to log channels you need to get the consent of whoever runs those channels
<mshenrick> i realised and stopped. can it be reduced to at least a nick ban, not a whole ip?
<tsimpson> as long as you agree to not log any of our channels without authorization, I can remove the bans
<mshenrick> i do then. yes please
<tsimpson> mshenrick: you should now have access to #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic again
<mshenrick> thanktyou
<niko> floodbot1 & 2 seems to be on a course for +-j
<IdleOne> niko: I think ljl is working on getting the bots straightened
<ubottu> In ubottu, Guest87822 said: This is awesome. Who made this bot?
<rww> ubottu: botmaster > Guest87822
#ubuntu-ops 2011-01-21
<rww> note to self: #ubuntu users don't take advice well. don't bother offering it.
<h00k> rww: I don't take your advice, either.
 * h00k plugs ears and hums
 * rww attempts and fails to warn h00k about the piano falling from window above :(
<h00k> Oh, look, rww is dancing. What is this impending, growing shadow?
<rww> and the award for most confusing message of the day goes to xyz in #ubuntu.
<IdleOne> that was disturbing
<rww> 29.34 hours until full moon.
<Pici> The Moon is Waning Gibbous (98% of Full)
<rww> ah. i fail at reading wolfram alpha output
<rww> this makes more sense, it has been an annoying week.
<Pici> I was using pom, from the bsdgames package.
<h00k> lee__ is interesting, I can't decide if it's a troll or not.
<Pici> Maybe I'm just not used to #ubuntu at this time of the night, but it seems like theres a lot of offtopicness in there
<h00k> yes
<tonyyarusso> Pici: where are you pulling that data from?
 * tonyyarusso is curious how close his script is
<tonyyarusso> Moon face is 95% illuminated. || Moon phase: Waning gibbous || Next full moon is on Thursday 17 February
<Pici> tonyyarusso: 21:51:55 <Pici> I was using pom, from the bsdgames package.
<tonyyarusso> I wonder what your source means by "98% of full".
<tonyyarusso> Pici: ah
<elky> January has never been relevant to the Moon Theory.
<tonyyarusso> yeah, pom has a way more complex algorithm tha mine.
<rww> there's always a full moon in #ubuntu-offtopic. but sometimes it's more full than others.
 * tonyyarusso is feeling rather inclined to try an experiment in -ot
<rww> is it +r? please say it's +r
<tonyyarusso> No, but close.
<tonyyarusso> Block webchat.
<tonyyarusso> although that would work too
<rww> we lose aubade either way :(
 * rww scrolls through log to see if anyone else he likes uses webchat
<tonyyarusso> aubade has a nickserv account
<rww> nope
<rww> (to both the scrolling and aubade having a nickserv account, that is)
<tonyyarusso> rww: account 'aubade' Registered : Dec 21 03:42:48 2010 (4 weeks, 3 days, 00:56:10 ago)
<rww> an imposter :(
<tonyyarusso> really?  sad
<tonyyarusso> Well, serves him right for not registering I guess.
<rww> but yeah, I like registration requirement better than banning webchat. some people can't use a real client (at work or behind proxy or something), but everyone can register, afaik.
<rww> although either way is not ideal because it hinders redirecting offtopic people to -ot from #ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> You know though, most of those redirected people are the problem anyway :S
<rww> good point
<tonyyarusso> You know what, I think I'll try a mute unregistered approach and see what happens.  What say thee?
<rww> +q $~a works for me.
<tonyyarusso> We've had WAY too many extra-annoying people this week - something's gotta change :S
<rww> might want to run it by more people, though. I'm not exactly great at judgement when it comes to -ot ;P
<tonyyarusso> forgiveness, permission, and all that :P
<elky> You might want to email the -irc list too
<tonyyarusso> oh, perhaps.  Might as well at least give it a few minutes first to see if anything explodes before I bother writing an e-mail :P
 * tonyyarusso stabs eightyeight
<tonyyarusso> Now I'm getting reply-all spam because he sent a Facebook message to 300 people, and reply-all is the idiotic facebook default :(
<rww> didn't he quit facebook
<tonyyarusso> yes, hence the message
<tonyyarusso> well, s/did/will/
<rww> does facebook have a bcc: option, or is it completely useless :(?
<tonyyarusso> useless
<elky> facebook is useless? say it isn't so.
<IdleOne> Say it ain't so Joe please, say it ain't soooooooooooooo
<elky> http://whatever.scalzi.com/2011/01/19/and-now-for-no-particular-reason-a-rant-about-facebook/
<rww> I quit Facebook before it was cool!
<elky> "The answer is simple enough: Facebook is what happens to the Web when you hit it with the stupid stick. It’s a dumbed-down version of the functionality the Web already had, just not all in one place at one time."
<rww> and then I rejoined it. and then I quit again, also before it was cool!
<elky> did people mistake you for read write web there too?
<rww> no
<rww> gpc: what you do
<gpc> what I do?
<gpc> I do lots of nothing and I am really good at it
<gpc> I want a raise!
<rww> i forget, are those your initials
<gpc> they could be
<gpc> yes they are
<rww> welcome to the awesome club
<gpc> I checked to see if the nick was registered, it wasn't.
<gpc> now it's mine
<elky> heh
<gpc> been considering a nick change for a while.
<rww> i like this one better
<gpc> going to try this on for a bit and see how it feels
<elky> You should probably have done it quietly and in the middle of a netsplit when the logbot was dead. It'd throw the trolls off for at least a day.
<rww> make sure to put gqc and other random silliness on highlight. people can't read :(
<gpc> yeah, I don't make my nick changes according to how it effects trolls. Last thing on my mind is trolls but if it makes them happy to harass me that is great.
<rww> affects
<gpc> affects thank you
<rww> someone did that like five times in an email i read today and it made me twitch :<
<rww> I think gpc's volunteering to be a troll lightning rod.
<gpc> I don't think they really need volunteers
<elky> I think I heard that too.
<gpc> hey my full name was plastered all over freenode for a week. Great job finding that on the web btw, not like it wasn't already public.
<elky> Heh
<gpc> Just watched a documentary on Rush (the band) they truly are the best band ever.
<topyli> Yes they are
<mneptok> no need to ask what he's got in that briefcase.
<rww> !bcm43xx =~ s/  / /
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<elky> * gnome is now known as LDXE
<elky> hahaha
<elky> ze wishes.
<Tm_T> LXDE?
<Tm_T> (as in, is the typo in the nick intentional)
 * elky shrugs
<Tm_T> did I spoil your fun? (;)
<elky> no.
<Tm_T> while we're at it, apparently there's already some folks panicing of the Ubuntu Qt inclusion
<jussi> come on, we knew the Qt thing was coming for ages...
<Tm_T> jussi: already had one in -ot trying to get some fud-panic up
<jussi> Tm_T: fudmeisters and panic feeders are always about...
<Tm_T> I already see some "leave our gnome alone!" type of reactions coming
<Tm_T> work ->
<elky> already? i thought those started while he was still typing up the blog post.
<elky> heck, im pretty sure it started before he even had a name for unity
<persia> The secret to keeping a classic environment is to invest in a low-feature graphics card :)
<bazhang> * [BlockcolD] (~ginnypig@unaffiliated/blockcold): Unknown  how is it that he has so many cloaks (spicemaster/athiest_monk /etc)
<Tm_T> staff should know
<elky> becuase there's too much staff turnover
<elky> in a hundred years time when GMS finally gets finished, it'll be easier to stop that stuff
<bazhang> more rhetorical then anything; this is the 2nd time he's had double cloaks (the previous two having been removed due to similar hijinks)
<Hobbsee> elky: assuming the heat death of the universe doesn't happen first. Global warming, and all
<elky> indian (and surrounding areas) internets just sucks for moderating
<jpds> Have you been to India lately?
<elky> jpds, no, i just deal with the first world impact.
<elky> i have a vague idea at how... unstructured things can be
 * Tm_T huggles Myrtti
<Myrtti> !pm ~= /askedfor/asked for/
<ubottu> Nothing changed there
<Myrtti> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Myrtti> right.
<Myrtti> nevermind ;-)
<Tm_T> Jungli was yet again requesting a cloak
<h00k> fantastic.
<popey> jungli is in india?
<Tm_T> I suppose so
<jpds> popey: We've moved onto Cuckcoo's Egg style operations.
<Pici> uh
<Pici> -offtopic is +q $~a ?
<h00k> hmm.
<h00k> Pici: that +q
<h00k> does... what with $~a ?
<Pici> h00k: quiets unregistered users.
<Pici> Looks like tonyyarusso discussed setting it last night, but there was no email sent about it.  I'm removing it until there is further discussion about its ramifications.
<Pici> h00k: and you don't need to be opped to check it ;)
<h00k> Gotcha.
<h00k> Pici: yeah, I did /modes on accident. Opped me, said there's no mode to set, and deopped me.
<Pici> Ah
<h00k> oh, $~a unregistered, makes sense.
<h00k> One day, I'll figure out how to make chanserv set the topic, too.
<Pici>  //msg chanserv help topic
<Pici> oops
<h00k> yes, was just doing this
<tonyyarusso> Pici: okie doke
<ubottu> DJones called the ops in #ubuntu (dr-v)
<ubottu> dr-v called the ops in #ubuntu (i need help masturbating)
<rww> !stats-#ubuntu-offtopic =~ s#$# http://status.nullcortex.com/other/other/irccountall/_ubuntu_offtopic.html#
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<rww> oops
<rww> !stats-#ubuntu-offtopic =~ s#http://status#or http://status#
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<rww> !stats-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> Some fun statistics for this channel can be found on http://ircstats.tonyyarusso.com/ubuntu-offtopic.html or http://rww.name/pisg/ or http://status.nullcortex.com/other/other/irccountall/_ubuntu_offtopic.html
<Tm_T> was about to PM rufas but he's gone already
<ikonia> why has my access from  #ubuntu-irc-helpers been removed ?
<ikonia> #ubuntu-uds is still open also
<tsimpson> ikonia: -irc-helpers has been closed
<ikonia> ooh, excellent, I'll remove it from my auto join, thank you
<topyli> Oh wb Nikon
<topyli> Ikonia even
<topyli> Stupid phone
<ikonia> nikon is better
<ikonia> I'm only popping in, off shortly
 * Tm_T huggles ikonia
<ikonia> why thank you
<Pici> !stats-#ubuntu-offtopic =~ s#http://status/#http://status.nullcortex.com/irc/offtopic/#
<ubottu> Nothing changed there
<Pici> !stats-#ubuntu-offtopic =~ s#http://status.*$/#http://status.nullcortex.com/irc/offtopic/#
<Pici> !stats-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> Some fun statistics for this channel can be found on http://ircstats.tonyyarusso.com/ubuntu-offtopic.html or http://rww.name/pisg/ or http://status.nullcortex.com/irc/offtopic/
<Pici> better.
<Pici> (was setting off my ircc hilight)
<h00k> ahha/
<rww> ikonia: "Not" in #ubuntu is on the same host as kibot, fyi
<ikonia> rww: who ?
<rww> kibot is the person you just kicked out of #ubuntu. There's another user called Not on the same host in there.
<ikonia> he can speak to kibot then,
<rww> I suspect that they're the same person. Was just letting you know ;P
<ikonia> it's a home PC
<bazhang> * kibot_boos_ikoni
<bazhang> new nick ^
<ikonia> host is +q
<ikonia> who cares
<ikonia> he can change his nick all he wants
 * popey tickles ikonia 
<ikonia> hello
<Amaranth> Pici: Your IRC client is fail :/
<Pici> Amaranth: eh?
<Amaranth> Pici: irccount triggers a highlight for ircc?
<Amaranth> Does picifoo do it too? :)
<Pici> Amaranth: Probably because I'm too lazy to reconfigure the irssi hilight for it.
<Pici> No.
<Pici> Anyway, it needed to be a shorter url anyway.
#ubuntu-ops 2011-01-22
<_Synergy_> Ubuntu ops "natalie" just spent 30 min trolling ##windows asking fake questions. fyi - he just started on your channel now.
<Pici> _Synergy_: Oddly enough I was just thinking about how it was weird for someone with a 7 week old nickserv account to be asking thos sort of questions
<Pici> muted for now
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, tutysra said: ubottu: It is not a serious bug it is just a typo and even I can fix them if someone can give me little direction
<bazhang> and ongoing trolling while he chats in -irc
<bazhang> ##windows
<bazhang> <circlecrossdev> help1 how to make ubuntu make me a sandwhich
<bazhang> thats callico10/ozonescaredycat/etc
<bazhang> have him +q and in PM, no response so far
<circlecrossdev> USN-966-1: Make Vulnerability. CVE-2010-2480.  // hehe what are you vulnerable to my lady? love u.
<ubottu> Mako before 0.3.4 relies on the cgi.escape function in the Python standard library for cross-site scripting (XSS) protection, which makes it easier for remote attackers to conduct XSS attacks via vectors involving single-quote characters and a JavaScript onLoad event handler for a BODY element. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2010-2480)
<circlecrossdev> wtf. Mako enables hackers
<circlecrossdev> i suggest you re write that
<circlecrossdev> mako to me means flowers and love and joy and interests
<bazhang> circlecrossdev, this is not the place for that
<bazhang> circlecrossdev, if you'd like to discuss your +q in #ubuntu thats fine
<circlecrossdev> can u -q me so i can discuss
<bazhang> circlecrossdev, you are not +q here, and I PM'ed you
<circlecrossdev> that does not translate to me being able to discuss the +q in #ubuntu
<circlecrossdev> would it be ok if i discussed +q here
<bazhang> circlecrossdev, thats not the place to discuss it, nor is it a place to debate Norton antivirus, nor how to get ubuntu to make you a sandwich
<circlecrossdev> you do know that norton can help ubuntu right
<bazhang> circlecrossdev, please come back in 24 hours to discuss this, as you don't seem pre-disposed to sensibly discuss it now.
<circlecrossdev> you can't dispose of your senses before even getting the the issue
<circlecrossdev> why would i do that pre
<bazhang> circlecrossdev, no idea what that means; come back in 24 hours please.
<circlecrossdev> will you be waiting for me
<circlecrossdev> tell macky mac that i will miss her
<bazhang> circlecrossdev, someone will certainly be here to discuss it with you
<bazhang> ugh
<bazhang> I thought Mako was someone else
<elky> bazhang, that individual has just been banned from u-w for suggesting that to raise money we should dress in light clothing and splash each other with ice water.
<bazhang> elky ok
<ubottu> Peace- called the ops in #kubuntu-offtopic ()
<ubottu> Peace- called the ops in #kubuntu ()
 * Mamarok is handling that
<bazhang> we need to program the floodbots to kb on lmgtfy links
<gpc> that probably wouldn't go off to well. bots don't ban on swearing...
<John-Smith> viva la taipei hahahhaha
<gpc> there is a factoid for creating a personal repo, can't remember it though
<gpc> anybody remember it off hand?
<gpc> not PPA
<tsimpson> !search apt
<ubottu> Found: aptfix, qtparted, aptproxy, brokenmsn, adeptcrash, fixapt, kde, laptop, adeptcrashfix, adept fix and 69 more, see http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?search=apt
<tsimpson> hmm
<bazhang> apt-mirror?
<gpc> he wants to create a mirror with some packages not all of the packages in the section
<bazhang> aptoncd (only 100mb he says)
<gpc> ok. I gave him that info
<gpc> didn't Seveas create a tool that did that?
<gpc> long time ago it was
<bazhang> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<bazhang> apt-url or something like that?
<bazhang> you seem to be thinking of the seveas sources.list generator
<gpc> hmm, don't remember what it was called
<gpc> no no
<gpc> it was an application and it allowed you to select what sections/packages you wanted to keep synced on your server
<bazhang> no idea
<gpc> this was at least 4 years ago
<gpc> !guidelines > schnuffle
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1520 users, 9 overflows, 1529 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1520 users, 10 overflows, 1530 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1520 users, 8 overflows, 1528 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from chrislustic)
<th0r> ops....are you aware that the channel announcement appears to have been hacked?
<tonyyarusso> th0r: for which channel?  #ubuntu?
<th0r> right....all the links refer to http://goo.gl/<something weird>
<tonyyarusso> th0r: also, "hacked" how?
<tonyyarusso> th0r: um, that's not hacked - click them and you'll see they're legit.
<tonyyarusso> th0r: goo.gl is Google URL shortening service, similar to tinyurl or bit.ly
<th0r> ok.....there have been some news items about a bogus goo.gl link going around....figured that might be it
<tonyyarusso> nope, they're all safe
<th0r> so....never mind <smile>
<tonyyarusso> Hey, at least someone *read* the /topic :)
<gpc> there is still hope
 * Pici rolls his eyes
#ubuntu-ops 2011-01-23
<rww> http://rww.name/pisg/ubuntu.html
<rww> can I nominate ubottu for Ubuntu membership through IRC contributions ;)?
<rww> !oneko-#ubuntu-offtopic is <reply> oneko is the cat of cats, the loler with minions, the sudo apt-get installable one, the cat of our times, but not the cat of the command line!
<ubottu> I'll remember that, rww
<rww> !forget oneko
<ubottu> I'll forget that, rww
<rww> Pici: looks like ignoring Guest nicks isn't working for me either with the default /set stalker_guest_nick_regex value. Using ^Guest.* instead seems to work.
<ubottu> evilvish called the ops in #ubuntu-devel ()
<cromblight> did the owls take you
<cromblight> did the owls take you
<cromblight> 6 white owls
<cromblight> did they!
<cromblight> after 6 white owls showed a solar beam should of came across your street
<bazhang> cromblight, did you wish to discuss something here today?
<cromblight> r u a girl
<bazhang> cromblight, the purpose of this channel is to resolve bans etc in the ubuntu channels
<cromblight> we must start by determining if you are a mate.
<bazhang> cromblight, if you do not wish to discuss such matters then please exit the channel
<cromblight> don't worry bazhang, no such thing as backsies. so are you willing to tell me if you are a  girl
<cromblight> my heart won't be broken. i have others to talk to
<bazhang> cromblight, no idea what that means. did you wish to discuss your various bans here, or not.
<cromblight> yeah
<cromblight> how do we fix them all
<bazhang> cromblight, do you know why you were banned and/or muted in the various channels ?
<cromblight> because i have no friends
<bazhang> cromblight, that's not correct.
<cromblight> actually it is. i have no friends at all
<cromblight> i have more than 5 years
<cromblight> no friends
<bazhang> cromblight, the problem is that you were unwilling to follow the code of conduct and guidelines for the ubuntu channels
<bazhang> !coc > cromblight
<ubottu> cromblight, please see my private message
<cromblight> maybe i am a leader. i informed you about the owls
<bazhang> !guidelines | cromblight
<ubottu> cromblight: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<cromblight> this is good stuff bazhang. please allow me to get a oatmeal cream pie and read it
<cromblight> after reviewing these two documents our nation has agreed to abide by its terms for teh good of our people
<cromblight> what now? should we hold a festival
<cromblight> we can have sandwhiches to raise money or hot dogs
<bazhang> cromblight, I'm sorry but I won't be removing your mute / ban at this time.
<cromblight> bazhang but will there be a water event at a later date
<cromblight> remind our community to wear light clothing so that we don't overheat at our location
<bazhang> cromblight, no idea what that means. Please part the channel.
<cromblight> bazhang, i am a country not Poseidon. respectfully yours, hoober
<cromblight> there are water channels btw
<rww> hoober. huh. another connection to draw, I see.
<evilvish> hi, anyone watching #ubuntu-devel ?
<bazhang> rww, that was odd. lots of comments in bt about hoober
<rww> bazhang: hoober is a known troll, yes.
<evilvish>  <cromblight> is acting up there..
<rww> bazhang: on review of hostnames, it appears cromblight is him.
<evilvish> ah.. he quit..
<tonyyarusso> evilvish: probably not, since most of us can't do anything there anyway
<bazhang> evilvish, seems to be gone
<rww> #ubuntu, -ot, and -women ops, please note BT #36814. I'd strongly recommend banning on sight, based on the characteristics I note there.
<tonyyarusso> Are you seriously going to make me look it up? :(
<tonyyarusso> @btlogin
<rww> Yes. Trolls can't read BT, they do read here ;P
<bazhang> rww, nice catch
<tonyyarusso> rww: Do we have good ways of identifying them, since there are multiple nicks/IPs?  Or just behavioral stuff?
<bazhang> the second one
<tonyyarusso> k
<rww> tonyyarusso: behavior, and the things I used to match them in the first place. I'll go through and compile a list if I get time.
<bazhang> back in -devel now
<rww> heh, sabdfl noticed him. he's now more famous than me ;(
<tonyyarusso> sabdfl is up?
<rww> apparently. irclogs.ubuntu.com ticked over, I was reading cromblight's first foray into there.
<bazhang> that was insane
<rww> IRC trolls have the notable ability to be at the same time both insane and inane.
<bazhang> weird. the bot msg'd me about an alleged ban I set on athiest_monk in here
<rww> it thinks that @marks are bans.
<bazhang> ah right
<ikonia> bazhang: athiest_monk is jungli
<ikonia> incase you didn't know
<ikonia> rww: we can't ban on site, that's against the policy, I've been asking for a long term problem user process for months now, and nothing has happened with it. It's very frustrating for me
<rww> ikonia: Yes we can. He's banned from all three of those channels, and would thus be ban-evading.
<ikonia> rww: ah, so it's evading,
<ikonia> that makes it not a problem
<rww> (incidentally, it appears he's banned from all three at least three times over, once for each of the personas :\ )
<bazhang> ikonia, right
<peronni> please wait a moment while I state the emergency
<peronni> fail. i am doing us a favor by leaving the server. i will not return again.
<peronni> i am ashamed as a ubuntu member
<ikonia> !ops | hoober again, please ban
<ubottu> hoober again, please ban: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> ikonia called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (hoober again, please ban)
<peronni> Human nature. The function of men is to provide the environment and the means by which women can nurture the race. In order to do this efficiently women need to be kept out of the way because they have a tendency to fuck shit up. That's all there is to it. The irony is that everything men do is meant to benefit women. Civilization itself is product of the masculine instinct to provide for...
<peronni> ...females. Thus, keeping females out of the activities of males was actually to the benefit of women more then it was to men, who carried all the responsibilities, and did all of the work. Feminism just twisted the whole thing around and actually convinced women they were being "oppressed" and kept out of "fulfilling" corporate careers and dangerous military ventures just out of spite,...
<peronni> ...because men are just evil like that. Riiiiiight...
<peronni> thank you good bye
<ikonia> whois peronni
<ikonia> good, he's gone
<ikonia> jungli trying to train the bot in ##english to say stuff about bazhang
<Tm_T> ikonia: his promise to stop trolling had a great value, it seems
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, manas said: ubottu: it is UEC issue
<jussi> hey ikonia, did you see my PM earlier?
<ikonia> no
<jussi> Just gave it again...
<ikonia> got it
<ikonia> tuxampol: can we help you ? you've joined a few times
<tuxampol> no thanks
<ikonia> tuxampol: ok, why do you keep joining here ?
<tuxampol> do i have to leave ?
<ikonia> is there a reason you're joining ?
<ikonia> the channel has a no idle policy, unless you have something to discuss with the Ubuntu IRC operator team
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1589 users, 7 overflows, 1596 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1590 users, 5 overflows, 1595 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1590 users, 5 overflows, 1595 limit))
<topyli> !shells is [REPLY] Is your shell provider banned in Ubuntu channels? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ShellPolicy for shell provider requirements and how to resolve the situation with your provider.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, topyli
<topyli> need aliases with that?
<tsimpson> !shells
<ubottu> shells is [REPLY] Is your shell provider banned in Ubuntu channels? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ShellPolicy for shell provider requirements and how to resolve the situation with your provider.
<tsimpson> topyli: <reply> != [REPLY]
<tsimpson> it's not mootbot ;)
<topyli> :(
<tsimpson> !no shells is <reply> Is your shell provider banned in Ubuntu channels? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ShellPolicy for shell provider requirements and how to resolve the situation with your provider.
<ubottu> I'll remember that tsimpson
<topyli> still, my first time and i enjoyed it!
 * Tm_T huggles topyli
<topyli> <3
<tsimpson> !encyclopedia | topyli ;)
<ubottu> topyli ;): See http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins#Encyclopedia for usage information on the Encyclopedia plugin
<tsimpson> !shell-policy is <alias> shells
<ubottu> I'll remember that, tsimpson
<rww> ubottu: tell ryaxnb7 about enter
<tonyyarusso> rww: I've told him about enter like four times already this year.
<rww> I think my opinion of his presence in -ot is rather clear at this point.
 * tonyyarusso sees if a human explanation will help more than the bot
<topyli> good job:)
<Pici> ubottu: forget greet
<ubottu> I'll forget that, Pici
#ubuntu-ops 2012-01-16
<dies_irae> hei
<dies_irae> LjL: u around?
<dies_irae> I am here about my #ubuntu-offtopci ban.
<dies_irae> it's supposed to have experied already.
<dies_irae> hello??
<dies_irae> this is turning into a comedy...
<dies_irae> :/
<Flannel> dies_irae: bans don't expire automatically.  Let me look into your ban.
<dies_irae> Flannel: thanks a lot I appreciate it.
<Flannel> dies_irae: Do you know why you were banned from #ubuntu-offtopic?
<dies_irae> again?? LjL first say one day, then some other op another day.
<dies_irae> Flannel: to be honest
<dies_irae> 'snarky remarks' and the word 'fu'
<Flannel> dies_irae: Sorry, I think you misunderstood the question.  You're still banned (the original ban), I'm merely asking you if you know why that original ban was put into place.
<Flannel> right.
<Flannel> dies_irae: So, during a discussion you asked about how you'd know what is or isn't appropriate, luckily, I have an answer for you!
<dies_irae> however... I just want to mention that another guy said /j #KGB but only was single out.
<Flannel> dies_irae: I understand.
<Flannel> dies_irae: In the Ubuntu community, we have the Code of Conduct and IRC guidelines, please take a moment to read over and understand each of them:
<Flannel> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<dies_irae> Flannel: done
<dies_irae> LjL: hei, what about your promise :/
<Flannel> dies_irae: Sorry about that.  Glad you're done
<Flannel> dies_irae: Do you understand both items and think you'll be able to follow them in #ubuntu channels?
<dies_irae> most of it is plain common sense.
<Flannel> We hope to make sense :)
<Flannel> dies_irae: So, think you'll be able to follow them?
<dies_irae> listen...
<dies_irae> do I look like a 3 year kid?
<Flannel> dies_irae: No, I'm just trying to make sure there's no misunderstandings so you won't wind up in this position again in the future.
<Flannel> dies_irae: We get some people who read them, and then say "I read them, but don't intend to follow them", so yeah, the question is almost rhetorical, I agree, but I need to make sure you're willing to follow them.
<pangolin> dies_irae: Could you please answer the question so that this issue can be resolved?
<dies_irae> so far I haven't resorted to ban evasion tactics and have no interest.
<dies_irae> so the answer would be a firm and solid yes.
<pangolin> you are now unbanned from #ubuntu-offtopic. have a great evening.
<Flannel> dies_irae: Alright, I've removed your ban in #ubuntu-offtopic.  I look forward to your participation and hope we never have to meet in these circumstances again!
<dies_irae> yay!!
<dies_irae> :) thanks
<Flannel> dies_irae: No problem.  Have a nice day.
<dies_irae> now let's discuss the #ubuntu-women ban.
<pangolin> that ban will not be removed. let us see how things go and we can revisit at a later date, say 30 days from now.
<Flannel> I'm not an operator in #ubuntu-women, and the channel for that may be #ubuntu-irc and not here.  So you'll... pangolin already beat me.
<pangolin> the ban will not expire automatically just so you know.
<pangolin> dies_irae: if there is nothing else, please part the channel.
<dies_irae> pangolin: see you in 30 days.
<pangolin> okie dokie :)
<h00k> pangolin: thanks
<pangolin> no problem.
<ubottu> Starminn called the ops in #ubuntu (VoteMitt is sending this PM to people who join this channel http://pastie.org/3193603)
<ubottu> Starminn called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<pangolin> handled
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1507 users, 3 overflows, 1510 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1507 users, 5 overflows, 1512 limit))
<Myrtti> well, that was fun
<bazhang> <dies_irae> someone port eix to ubutttutbutbutbubututu!! ASAP
<bazhang> any clue what that means?
<Myrtti> http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Eix ?
<bazhang> thought empathy was the default installed irc client
<ikonia> bazhang: this guy is a problem
<bazhang> linocisco? ikonia
<bazhang> or dies_irae
<ikonia> dies_irae
<bazhang> saw him earlier in here
<bazhang> and mazda01/ubuntuaddicted is back
<Myrtti> aaaaaaannnd GOOD MORNING TO YOU ALL ;-)
<bazhang> hi!
<ikonia> mazda01.....great
 * Tm_T huggles all
<LjL> my... promise? i said we'd talk about it, and i tried talking to him but he wasn't around, he tried talking to me but i wasn't around. am i expected to be around the whole time?
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> you have failed in your promise
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Unkn0wn1337 appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<bazhang> juniour has a history in bt apparently
<LjL> wonderful
<LjL> @btlogin
<pangolin> desee is headed for a world of problems.
<pangolin> Pricey: did you get rehired?
<Pricey> pangolin: for my sins
<Myrtti> someone managed to draw enough blood from him to make him weak in the head to approve a position
<Myrtti> I think it's christel's fault.
<pangolin> Pricey: that'll learn ya
<Myrtti> same methodology works for IRCC and CC appointments
<Myrtti> although in those cases there's a possibility of a parasitic brain worm, since the poor sods seem to volunteer
<Myrtti> madness.
<Myrtti> I blame toxoplasmosis especially in pleia2's case. She's volunteering left and right.
<Myrtti> :-P
<pangolin> She is most definitely crazy
<pangolin> but you gotta love her for it.
<Pricey> :-)  goodnight for now
<AlanBell> they told me it was a Goa'uld
<pangolin> night
<pangolin> AlanBell: You thought that was good?
<Myrtti> see, the trick is not to eat the yellow snow
<pangolin> sage advice
<pleia2> admittedly channeling my workaholicness to full time job + contract work certainly paid better ;)
<AlanBell> pangolin: I thought the glowing eyes would look cool
<pangolin> yeah that would be cool
 * pangolin applies for IRCC
<pangolin> I want glowy eyes
#ubuntu-ops 2012-01-17
<Myrtti> ooerrr
<Myrtti> opinions about asmbot?
<Myrtti> I believe Mr-Linux to be a troll
<bazhang> no response from asmbot afaict
<bazhang> +1 on Mr-Linux
<pangolin> How e feeling about the nick Ass_KoB ?
<pangolin> we*
<ubottu> Ben64 called the ops in #ubuntu (underline_)
<elky> charming individual
<EvilResistance> who here's an op in #ubuntu-offtopic
<EvilResistance> i want to ask you guys to slap someone before i have freenode staff do it for me
<Tm_T> EvilResistance: there's this magical ops call that can be used in case of emergency, but what do you need?
<EvilResistance> Tm_T:  this asshat's been privmsging me since i told him off about random privmsging... https://pastebin.com/QqRALEtC
<EvilResistance> note i already poked freenode staffers, they're acting on it
<EvilResistance> but he was in #ubuntu-offtopic, shortly after i mentioned he shouldnt randomly privmsg users links to stuff, he started going in the intermittent cycle, and most recently, every minute or so
<Tm_T> EvilResistance: language, please
<pangolin> first off you should know better than to name call
 * pangolin backs away.
 * EvilResistance grumbles
<EvilResistance> indeed, he's now trying to call be very...
<EvilResistance> ... obscene... names
 * EvilResistance puts the user on his most harsh of ignore lists
<EvilResistance> there, he shouldnt be able to bug me anymore >:)
<Tm_T> EvilResistance: we cannot help much with PMs anyway...
<Tm_T> hmh, atruno stopped the activity on -ot an hour ago? "... and most recently, every minute or so"
 * Tm_T leaves it
<bazhang> * [CheapSexAndBooze] (~aaron@74-61-19-221.war.clearwire-wmx.net): nun ya bitch
<bazhang> how charming
<elky> Our users are such sophisticated and well adjusted members of society.
 * mneptok thunders past
<ubottu> pangolin called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (thequakenbush)
<AlanBell> yall OK pangolin?
<AlanBell> ooh, I have gone all southern
<Myrtti> AlanBell: we've got some trollish tendency people in -ot at the moment, keeping an eye on it
<AlanBell> ok
<pangolin> AlanBell: yup, Myrtti just gave me a lesson in patience :)
<Myrtti> I'm trying to control them without actually kicking them, I've got a budding headache again so I'd rather deal with them without needing to drag them here to be lectured ad nauseatum why they're wrong
 * AlanBell notes Myrtti's zen like calm
<Myrtti> yeah, I can look calm on the outside while I'm panicking in real life about a misplaced piece of paper I can't find
<Myrtti> funny that.
<h00k> !away > arif-ali|afk
<h00k> OH, come on, irssi lag
<LjL> meh as much as i like konversation, i will have to switch to something else
<LjL> this just locks up all the time
<h00k> I want to test this for a few
<h00k> I'll remove it in a few minutes, see if it continues
<h00k> maybe it was just a confused user, maybe it was spam/garbage, etc
<LjL> i think confusion doesn't justify spamming
<h00k> I concur
<svensk_a1> question in the spirit of humanity may i post a pettition to abolish the forced sterilisation laws in sweden?
<Myrtti> in #ubuntu? no
<svensk_a1> http://www.allout.org/en/actions/stop_forced_sterilization this
<svensk_a1> no in #ubuntu-offtopic
<svensk_a1> Myrtti:
<Myrtti> does anyone else have an opinion?
<knome> i don't think it is the right place, really
<svensk_a1> it ***IS**** in the spirit of humanity
<svensk_a1> ie promotion of human rights
<knome> the #ubuntu* channels are not designed for that cause.
<knome> there are other more relaxed channels, like ##defocus
<svensk_a1> http://www.tgeu.org/joint_letter_by_TGEU_and_ILGA-Europe_to_Swedish_Premier - thats what i was meaning (even hrw agree its an abuse of human rights)
<svensk_a1> but ok
<AlanBell> it is a perfectly valid topic of conversation between ubuntu contributors, but if your objective is to get eyeballs on a link you are better off in ##defocus
<svensk_a1> ok
<svensk_a1> i can raise it in a conversation though?
<Myrtti> you already did
<h00k> 2
<h00k> apologies.
<h00k> my slash key is funky.
<h00k> Also, I concur with ##defocus probably being the better place
<svensk_a1> "look at www.example.com" would not be ok but "has anyone got an opinion on xzy" nd later in the discussion may be ok?
<funkyHat> I don't see a particular problem with posting that link in #ubuntu-offtopic
<AlanBell> if people want to discuss it
<Myrtti> funkyHat: there is a risk that it'll slide to trollfest tho
<svensk_a1> i am a trans activist
<funkyHat> Myrtti: yes, but that's true of a lot of things, I don't think we should ban all mention because it might be used as troll ammunition
<Myrtti> funkyHat: yes, I know, I just mentioned that the risk excists
<svensk_a1> notice how i am consulting you instead of just talking in channel - i recognise the same issues
<Myrtti> thanks ♥
<h00k> it is quite appreciated!
<funkyHat> Indeed
<svensk_a1> Myrtti: i understand the potental to harm, i dont wish to harm...
<svensk_a1> so what is the consensus?
<svensk_a1> Myrtti: ? h00k? funkyHat?
<h00k> I'm okay with it, it has the potential for creating issues, and ##defocus is better if you're looking for more eyes, but I'm not going to say you can't
 * Myrtti agrees with h00k
 * funkyHat too
<svensk_a1> thanks
<h00k> svensk_a1:)
<svensk_a1> hpes what i said was ok
<svensk_a1> please tell me if i overstep the line ect
<svensk_a1> thats why i am still here
<Myrtti> still going fine
<svensk_a1> on a fun note, the other day a person stopped me on the tube here in stockholm and thanked me for my hard work :)))) i was so chuffed
 * AlanBell thought only English people said chuffed
<Myrtti> AlanBell: I'm not English...
 * svensk_a1 holds a Brittish passport is aged 23 and thus works abroad (youth unemployment is between around 15%
<svensk_a1> in the uk*
<h00k> What does that mean?
<h00k> It sounds like an insult :( "Stop being so chuffed."
<AlanBell> h00k: it means jolly pleased
<AlanBell> so I might say I am chuffed to bits with the boot time of my laptop
<h00k> BITS no pun intended \o/
<mneptok> svensk_a1: at some point someone will point out that we do not allow idling. i guess that point is now and that someone is me.
#ubuntu-ops 2012-01-18
<tjf> Hi! Can someone tel me if the floodbots are open source, and where their sources are if they are?
<tjf> *tell
<Myrtti> they're not yet
<Myrtti> work is being done to open source some part of them though.
<tjf> Okay, thanks.
<Myrtti> some, if not all.
<tjf> Is there an ETA?
<Myrtti> not that I'm aware of.
<tjf> Alright. Thanks :-)
<marienz> what a111 just sent was an attempt to crash xchats (may only affect the windows build, but I'm not 100% sure yet). See ##linux a while back, if you're on it.
<bazhang> ok thanks marienz < and yes I am>
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<h00k> I removed < qqqq > DICKS IN MY AS
<h00k> FYI.
<h00k> frm #ubuntu
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Guest80983 appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<n2diy> hello, something happened, and now I need to be "tested manually"?
<ikonia> is the !trash factoid still valid in current ubuntu releases ?
<pangolin> yes
<ikonia> interesting, so that location hasn't changed or the way trash is used hasn't changed either ?
<pangolin> the location is the same
<justin______> gday iknonia
<justin______> im sorry
<ikonia> justin______: next time you're asked to stop by people - stop,
<justin______> im sorry i was just making conversation. im sorry that i have offended ur political system too.
<ikonia> it's not a conversation channel
<ikonia> you where told that
<ikonia> you where asked to stop discussing wikipedia
<justin______> i have no ego, so, my apologies.
<ikonia> you where given the correct support channel for wikipedia
<ikonia> - get the hint, stop
<ikonia> justin______: no problem, the topic for #ubuntu is ubuntu support discussion, you can rejoin if you need that topic
<justin______> are you a chatbot?
<ikonia> clearly not as I'm talking to you
<Myrtti> !backtrack > inkernod
<ikonia> what's the factoid for how to find channels
<ikonia> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ikonia> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<ikonia> Hmmmm maybe that
<popey> yo
<popey> er, oops
<bazhang> hey yo
<ikonia> cool popey daddyo
<bazhang> luca__, hi
<h00k> bazhang: scared away by you:(
<bazhang> hehe beat me to the !ot
<bazhang> just program the floodbots to respond to SOPA the next 24hrs
<mneptok> and PIPA. and ACTA.
<h00k> and NDAA
<bazhang> nah, no one cares about that one
<mneptok> brb. police coming through the windows.
<bazhang> heh
<mneptok> there's an apocryphal story that Keith Richards actually had to say that to someone on the phone
<LjL> jrib: still updating your list? [18:00:28] <sovereignentity> If OsX is based on unix and Linux is based on Unix why cant windows see the file system of both
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (NeverHere appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<h00k> LjL: thanks
 * h00k adds it
<bazhang> <hydrogenous> <r00t4rd3d> everyone join #ubuntu and say "Howard Sterns Penis" and then leave
<bazhang> sounds like he's creating a troll raid
<LjL> told him to report in -ops next time
<Pici> thanks
<bazhang> staff may want to see that
<bazhang> <downbeam> i need to talk to some one smart
<pangolin> I guess LjL wasn't that person :/
<pangolin> Good morning,.
<bazhang> I think it's how ati card but that was all I could figure out
<bazhang> err his
<LjL> maybe they need to sound smart on their turn
<LjL> i'm not talking to someone i have to painfully extract information from :(
<pangolin> LjL: I was being sarcastic.
<LjL> re: what throwing non-existant factoids at people does
<Pici> yep.
<h00k> 2/
<Myrtti> fail/
<h00k> yes
<h00k> :(
<h00k> Myrtti: that's enough spaces for ##club-ubuntu
<Myrtti> oh man
<h00k> yeah...I counted.
<h00k> Myrtti: Hah!
<Myrtti> h00k: you sick little...
<Myrtti> I won't even...
<Myrtti> MEN.
<h00k> :(
<Myrtti> oh right
<Myrtti> that was *my* imagination and internal discussion, not public or yours
<Myrtti> sorry
<LjL> "mr_evil" has joined #ubuntu from a tor server, just ftr
#ubuntu-ops 2012-01-19
<ubottu> In ubottu, theadmin said: !unicode is <reply> Please configure your client to use Unicode (UTF-8) on Freenode to avoid seeing strange symbols instead of letters. Thank you.
<theadmin> ^ That sometimes gets annoying, just now someone in #ubuntu wrote a bunch of nonsense-symbols... looks like KOI-8 or something :/
<Myrtti> that didn't look like any language tho
<Tm_T> theadmin: the language on #ubuntu is english (:
<theadmin> Tm_T: Yeah, I know... Not sure if that factoid would be of any help often
<theadmin> Myrtti: It looks like Cyrillic in wrong encoding to me (at least that does look... this way, usually)
<Myrtti> even Cyrillic has spaces between words
<Myrtti> that doesn't change :-P
<Tm_T> considering we will just ask to use english anyway, the whole unicode is moot (:
<Tm_T> in this case, that is
<theadmin> Myrtti: Ah, good point :D Though glyphic languages don't, but yeah, point taken.
<theadmin> Tm_T: Good point too. Okay, never mind then lol
 * theadmin wonders what it takes to be an op here
<theadmin> I mean, in Ubuntu channels (any of them really)
<Tm_T> !canibeanop > theadmin
<ubottu> theadmin, please see my private message
<Myrtti> being dropped on your head as a kid helps
<Tm_T> ^
<Myrtti> or falling in stairs head first
<theadmin> Myrtti: Happened to me :D
<theadmin> Yeah, well, you do need crazy patience for that
<theadmin> "Please head onto Launchpad..."
 * theadmin tries to remember her LP login data
<theadmin> Haven't been there in ages
<Tm_T> I think we can continue this on #ubuntu-irc (:
<theadmin> Tm_T: Oh. Sure.
<h00k> !away > os2mac
<Tm_T> uh, still?
 * h00k lastlogs it
<h00k> Tm_T: apparently
<Tm_T> I thought he's been reminded of that like 50 times already?
<h00k> Probably
<h00k> I see AtomicSpark reminded in #ubuntu-offtopic, and a bunch of times it has happened
<LjL> he's not in #ubuntu, i wouldn't take any action, except maybe give him a PM from the bot every time ;)
<h00k> LjL: tee.
<LjL> h00k: cat
<Pici> tac
<jussi> cold
<h00k> yes. cold/
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1617 users, 3 overflows, 1620 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1596 users, 2 overflows, 1598 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1616 users, 2 overflows, 1618 limit))
<ikonia> LjL: ping
<LjL> ikonia: pong
<ikonia> see the secret channel please.
<LjL> oh lord.
<LjL> i don't even know what to say
<Pici> to which?
<LjL> Pici: aloshe
<LjL> whew
<h00k> crisis averted
<pangolin> he seems to have completed his task for the day
<LjL> RESTART
<LjL> now for a serious apt question... if only i had a clue :(
<Myrtti> JoseeAntonioR: hi
<JoseeAntonioR> Myrtti Hello!
<JoseeAntonioR> Please, warn the users in #ubuntu to not enter the ##fearnode channel, someone pushed me into it and i was insulted in a very bad way, and in spanish. I have already told the freenode staff about it.
<LjL> for now we haven't had anyone tried to advertize it
<LjL> was wodim going to do that?
<JoseeAntonioR> yep
<LjL> i've banned him
<JoseeAntonioR> ljl thanks for that
<JoseeAntonioR> But, just fyi, he had like 30 other friends connected to that channel, so please take care of it
<h00k> We haven't seen any spam for it yet
<LjL> JoseeAntonioR: we aren't going to warn people in advance not to join it, because that would just advertize it, which we don't want. we'll deal with it as we get reports of people being invited into it
<pangolin> There is nothing we can do about the channel, that would be up to freenode staff. All we can do is tell people not to advertise it in our namespace
<h00k> "Don't touch, wet paint," etc
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, thanks for the help
<pangolin> thank you for the repor.........
<pangolin> algo mas?
<JoseeAntonioR> no, nada por el momento, gracias :)
<pangolin> ok, then please read the channel topic and not idle in here JoseeAntonioR :)
<h00k> 2
<h00k> bah.
<pangolin> saxophone is cooler
<h00k> okay, I actually lol'd
<pangolin> :)
<BarkingFish> evening ops, just a quick note, can you watch padmee in #ubuntu please? They're pm'ing me with requests to join other channels.
<BarkingFish> Don't know whether they're doing it to anyone else though
<ubottu> urlin2u called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<BarkingFish> yep, they are doing it to other people.  urlin2u is complaining too :)
<pangolin> thanks
<BarkingFish> right, I'll leave you in peace. Cheers
<Myrtti> quite
#ubuntu-ops 2012-01-20
<bazhang> ubuntu has been around for 7-8 years?
<Myrtti> 2004 october
<bazhang> yikes
<Myrtti> I know
<pangolin> hello TiMiDo
<pangolin> How can we help you?
<TiMiDo> i just got accept it, as a new Ubuntu Member, and maybe like to see, and meet people from the Ubuntu Community,
<bazhang> congrats TiMiDo
<TiMiDo> thank you bazhang
<pangolin> I see, congrats! but this channel is for ubuntu channel ops and people who need to resolve bans/report issues
<pangolin> TiMiDo: if you want an @ubuntu/member cloak you need to ask in #ubuntu-irc
<TiMiDo> Right, thank you pangolin
<pangolin> no problem and again Congrats :)
<TiMiDo> thank you pangolin question can i park here,
<pangolin> We prefer you did not.
<TiMiDo> oh okey,
<ubottu> In ubottu, Swarnava said: test is ok
<LjL> jrib: maybe you could shed some light on TheRandom's problem... his "sudo" locks up without asking for a password, except it works under "strace". hostnames appear to be matching so that's probably not it. "lsof | grep sudo" gives a bunch of permission denied's.
<jrib> weird...
<LjL> jrib: i don't think "lsof" ever gives me permission denied errors even if i don't run it as root, is it unreasonable to suspect something nasty?
<jrib> LjL: don't know (about to walk out the door)
<LjL> ok
<LjL> lots of ciao !list lately
<LjL>  /mode #ubuntu +b *!*@*.it
<ikonia> yes
<Myrtti> gets rid of all those pesky macaronis
<Myrtti> like LjL
<Myrtti> it doesn't?
<Myrtti> d'awww
<Myrtti> I need more tea, my brain is missing
<LjL> i'd jump off that sinking ship immediately
<ikonia> naughty
<Myrtti> LjL: DOH!
<Dave2> .win 69
 * Myrtti walks away slowly from Dave2 
<Dave2> I was hoping nobody would notice my failure if I kept quiet :(
<Tm_T> Dave2: in here? really?
<Dave2> '/win 21
<Dave2> ...oh come on
<Tm_T> to the party!
 * Myrtti wraps http://niklas.laxstrom.name/page/eng/irssi in nice paper and gives it to Dave2 
<Myrtti> a PRESENT!
<Dave2> ooh, that could actually be useful
<Tm_T> Dave2: but then we wouldn't be able to enjoy your mistyping that much /:
<Dave2> aww :(
<Myrtti> so instead of mistyping /win 21 you could just mistype wq
<Tm_T> it's not as funny
<Dave2> I'm sure I could find some other command to miss. But I can't think of many commands I use anywhere near as much as /win.
<Tm_T> !away > Solsun__
<Tm_T> LjL: ^
<Myrtti> that was the second time
<mneptok> LjL: VADA A BORDO, COZZA!
<LulzCat> D: it's that bad D:
 * LulzCat gets sad. 󠁟
<ikonia> LulzCat: I asked a user to stop calling me names, and you chose to then call me a racist for no reason and out of the blue
<ikonia> do you really think that helped the channel ?
<LulzCat> Ewww rager.
<Tm_T> huh?
<Myrtti> U HATERZ
<h00k> huh.
<Tm_T> funny day today
<funkyHat> y u hatin'
<Tm_T> oh right, it's not thursday
<h00k> No. It's FRIDAY, FRIDAY
<Myrtti> \o/ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ey-VNes5YQs \o/
<h00k> oh.
<h00k> my.
<h00k> god.
<Myrtti> :D-<
<Tm_T> that video crashes chromium tab /:
<Myrtti> :D|-<
<Myrtti> :D/-<
<Myrtti> could we ban all the italians now?
<Tm_T> and stupid youtube for autoplaying videos /:
<Myrtti> I've got Flash plugin disabled by default
<Tm_T> I see any flash so rarely I keep forgetting it exists
<LjL> mneptok: ma è buio e voglio andare a casa :(
<mneptok> vuoi andare a casa, Schettino?
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Mark__ appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu grip Making commentary on the swift scrolling of "noob" questions, missing my hint to stop, ignoring this time
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<grip> ljl nominated me for ops?
<LjL> not quite.
<grip> jk
<grip> so lets discuss my misbehavior
<grip> "help help my programs arent working"
<grip> effortless trolling
<grip> I should be ashamed
<LjL> well i think you know you were trolling, no need to point it out to you
<grip> such tomfoolery is unappreciated in such a serious channel!
<LjL> correct
<grip> in all seriousness
<grip> I get a kickout of watching noobs
<LjL> the channel has ~1500 people in it, and it sometimes scrolls too fast for people to follow, so there's almost zero tolerance
<grip> if silence is what it takes to lurk in there
<grip> then that's what you'll get
<grip> is that cool?
<LjL> i'm not particularly fond of the idea of letting you back in just so you can "watch noobs"
<LjL> that's not what the channel is for, and you've missed your chance by not staying put in the first place
<LjL> come back in a week and someone will probably unban you, but not now
<grip> cmon now
<grip> dont do me like that soul brotha
<grip> you hurt me~
<grip> you hurt me so so bad~
<grip> no keys for music notes~
<grip> tildes are cool~
<LjL> there are Unicode characters for music notes though... but, i'm sorry, decision is made.
<grip> there's an ubuntu question
<grip> how to music notes
<grip> help help I have to use tildes for music notes
<LjL> !info gucharmap > grip
<LjL> grip: now if there is nothing else, i need to ask you to leave here
<grip> really
<grip> I cant even lurk the punishment room
<grip> thats cold yo
<grip> real cold
<grip> you have legitimately hurt my feelings
<LjL> well warm yourself up with reading !etiqutte
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu-ops grip Well, obvious troll... whatever
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Myrtti> I thought he was banned
<Myrtti> no hold on, brain malfunction
<Myrtti> I'm not having a good day
#ubuntu-ops 2012-01-21
<ubottu> bazhang called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (boylove)
<ubottu> In ubottu, Unit193 said: !forget vistalover
<pangolin> !vistalover
<ubottu> Error: unresolvable <alias> to nixternal
<pangolin> !nixternal
<bazhang> augh
<bazhang> another "this is the biggest channel so I'll ask here" type
<AlanBell> I think there should be a !udev factoid, not quite sure what it should say
<AlanBell> maybe link to that https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbDriveDoSomethingHowto
<Myrtti> AlanBell: you're a saint
<LjL> !benchmark is <reply> Packages for bechmarking your system include bonnie++ (for drives), glmark2 (for 3D graphics), netperf (for networking), mbw (for memory) - For more, issue the !terminal command « apt-cache search benchmark »
<ubottu> I'll remember that, LjL
<LjL> !testing is <reply> To test your hardware, you can use the packages memtest86+ (for memory, can be started from the !GRUB boot menu), smartmontools (for hard drives), cpuburn (which MIGHT damage your processor if cooling is not adequate!). Additionally, lm-sensors can be useful to monitor temperatures and fan speeds.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, LjL
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu kldfnd Randomly tells me to use a pastebin to reply to a user, might have been in jest
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> is it Troll o'clock?
<Myrtti> you all should have push rights now to the quotes files
<Myrtti> so if you see anything worth noting down, feel free :-P
<bazhang> whoopsie
<bazhang> that was Alina from earlier as well.
<oCean> francisco_ is Guest63972 from earlier
<bazhang> discriminator!
<pangolin> he's in -es now
<pangolin> so far being good
<oCean> still talking in #u (it's +z) I'm not sure but don't think it's on topic
<pangolin> probably not
<pangolin> he's being helped now in -es
<Myrtti> mugen contacted me in pm, told him to join here to discuss it in English
<LjL> [20:48:15] <maujhsn> I have an mplayer install issue...."Help" http://pastebin.com/E5y7yQ63   [20:48:57] <LjL> maujhsn: output of "apt-cache policy mplayer"?   [20:51:05] <maujhsn> LJL I will give it a try and let you know how things work out!
<LjL> ... wut
<bazhang> <DragonSlay> wildc4rd, try installing traffic control application in windowsXP .
<bazhang> he seems to not make sense
 * LjL wonders if it's just him, or Myr hasn't actually said anything requiring a !who
<LjL> not to mention the irony of using !who without a recipient
<pangolin> !wat
<bazhang> LjL, yeah, that was pretty funny; a !who without piping it to anyone
<pangolin> Myrtti: !!!!!!!!
<bazhang> she can now KLINE US
<bazhang> RUN
<Tm_T> s/can/will/
<bazhang> :0
<Myrtti> RUN FOR YOUR LIVES
<pangolin> rww and now Myrtti. I question how sane the process of choosing new staff is.
<mrmist> how long have you been here that you figure the staff body to be sane?
<Tm_T> mrmist: too long, clearly
<pangolin> Tm_T: is right, way too long
<Tm_T> I just came here, did I?
#ubuntu-ops 2012-01-22
<ubottu> In ubottu, jeremiah_ said: it is a greeting that humans use when they meet each other.
<ubottu> ActionPa1snip called the ops in #ubuntu (Emery)
<bazhang> TiMiDo, hi
<bazhang> may want to key an eye on Emanon ; going off on why Ubuntu is not securing against sopa etc. time for me to go to Chinese New Year dinner. back later.
<Myrtti> can we just translate the !list into italian?
<vibhav> Do I need to say anything about ATomicSpark?
<vibhav> AtomicSpark*
<vibhav> Please ask him to stop
<Myrtti> which particular part?
<Myrtti> and why didn't you tell him to stop yourself?
<Myrtti> you can do it you know, if you find it offensive - I just misread India as Indonesia and by that mistake didn't see anything wrong, but of course India doesn't have as harsh sharia laws as some countries - like Iran
<vibhav> Myrtti: 1st I thought that reporting this thing to ops might be better
<vibhav> And 2nd , I am not offenced
<Myrtti> I personally would prefer if you'd tell him off yourself, some people actually do take it seriously. In theory it shouldn't matter who tells them off
<vibhav> Well , I have done this many times but he takes no heed
<LjL> vibhav: well, he made a "humorous" statement which i found unfortunate, but, i don't think it really crosses the line
<LjL> although atomicspark often does... not cross the line, while still being... uh :|
<vibhav> Its non family friendly, and he often insults my country
<vibhav> So , may I quit?
<Myrtti> you were free to do so after reporting your issue
<Myrtti> :-|
<LjL> if i had a penny for every time someone on IRC "insulted italy"...
 * Myrtti hangs her head in shame
<Myrtti> LjL: will you ever forgive me?
<LjL> Myrtti: what for
<Myrtti> for insulting your country?
<LjL> Myrtti: sure, i'll actually give you cement shoes as peace-making present
<LjL> Myrtti: or do you prefer a ticket for a cruise on an italian ship?
<Myrtti> thanks, I'll send you a parcel of tasteless, brown, gloopy, insulting dessert instead.
<Myrtti> s/instead/as a peace offering/
<LjL> talking muffins?
<Myrtti> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/M%C3%A4mmi
<LjL> Its laxative properties were associated with purification and purging.
<Myrtti> LjL: http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/4122596.stm
<LjL> :(
<oCean> Carmivore (~carmivmor@unaffiliated/hardfu/bot/carmivore) bot?
<Myrtti> possibly, but if it's quiet there's nothing really to be done
<Myrtti> LjL: you do know why he is asking in -ot, right?
<Myrtti> - just checking
<LjL> Myrtti: because he got no reply in #ubuntu?
<Myrtti> afaik because he's banned there.
<oCean> wat if it's logging? I'm not sure but somehow I thought karmivore has something todo with karma (points?)
<LjL> oh, that's different.
<LjL> oCean: if not publicly logging, then i don't see the problem
<LjL> Myrtti: i'd still tell him something more along the line of "if you're banned in #ubuntu you can't ask your support questions here instead"
<LjL> AlanBell: can you give me your home address so i can knock at your door when i have an Ubuntu problem
<AlanBell> sounds like a great plan
<Myrtti> wb
<LjL> what would Alt+Z do
<bazhang> nothing here
<bazhang> iamfast appears to have been klined though
<LjL> yes
<LjL> must have had something to do with niko cycling the channel ;)
<bazhang> so if we get some more complaints about support in -ot then ask them to stop?
<LjL> i'm just not comfortable with people banned from #ubuntu getting support there
<LjL> (or crossposts)
<bazhang> bkerensa just made a comment. perhaps one or two more?
<oCean> I agree, support in -ot is just weird
<LjL> the thing is, the most trivial of things appears to have to be decided in IRCC meetings rather than just done, because process
<LjL> except one day someone out of the blue puts "no support" in the -ot topic, and it starts being law
<LjL> i didn't like that
<LjL> people were redirected to -ot often when they had non-Ubuntu, but still somewhat "support", questions, where do we draw the line?
<bazhang> which is why I mentioned it here first
<LjL> still, it *has* been longstanding tradition to deny support there to people who were banned in #ubuntu
<LjL> i just can't be bothered to take action, but feel free
<bazhang> since several people are willingly helping now, I thought I would mention it here first
 * AlanBell has a look
<bazhang> it seems to be a case by case thing imo
<LjL> yes, i agree
<LjL> mainly about banned people and crossposting, in my opinion
<oCean> then what if banned in u, then asking in -server?
<LjL> oCean: if it's a server-related question, i'd let it go. but if they're just being offtopic due to the ban, not.
<oCean> Ok. So they're currently offtopic in -ot, and well on purpose since he states "don't want argue with them / really have not time to discuss with them"
<LjL> as i said i agree in the case of a banned person, -ot shouldn't offer them support. i just disagree that talking support in -ot is strictly speaking "offtopic" for the channel.
<oCean> If ubuntu support is not ot in -ot, then the channel would soon act as an overflow for #u, wouldn't it?
<LjL> oCean: has this happened in the many years there hasn't been an explicit ban on support-talk?
<LjL> i don't think it has
<LjL> didn't notice it
<LjL> sometimes someone asks support questions every once in a while
<LjL> sometimes they get answered easily and swiftly
<LjL> other times they'll get ignored
<LjL> sometimes the person asking will insist a lot, and then you point out to them that they shouldn't do that, or *expect* support, and that #ubuntu is the proper place to ask anyway
<LjL> but that hasn't happened often in the first place
<oCean> true
<LjL> i've sometimes asked the one-off "help" question (i won't even call it "support") in -ot that didn't fit in #ubuntu
<LjL> i don't see what's wrong with that
<bazhang> nothing
<bazhang> a straight out ban of it seems overkill.
<bazhang> but if it is over several hours, dominating the channel, is complained about by many, then it might be looked into. so far this does not reach that threshold imo
<bazhang> then again  it *is* alabd, so whatever intervention there will be deemed by him as "unfair", etc.
<oCean> Again, I agree, but they were in -ot to avoid having a discussion about the actual ban, that bothers me. They now know they don't have to evade in #u, because -ot can be as helpful
<oCean> bazhang: you're being unfair!
<oCean> :p
<bazhang> oCean, true!
<Myrtti> I humble think you are all unfair.
<oCean> Myrtti: certainly not me!
<LjL> this discussion *does* appear to be quite open-ended, with alabd just wanting a walkthrough for everything. and once again, if you want to tell him to stop on the grounds that he's banned in #ubuntu, i have no issue with that. i already mentioned that to him, though took no action.
 * AlanBell would suggest talking about something else
<AlanBell> generally chickens
<LjL> yes i was indeed thinking filling the channel with other talk would help
<LjL> i'm just not in the mood to come up with something myself atm :P
<Myrtti> chickens in one channel and cake in other
<Myrtti> works for me
<bazhang> wunderbar
<bazhang> "all the guides suck"
<bazhang> and now complaining about asking for info to help him.
<Myrtti> in pm?
<bazhang> ryannathans in the channel. and the guide I linked was prominent linked in the earlier wifidocs ie !wifi I sent earlier
<bazhang> err prominently
<bazhang> <Cameron> No, I'm in the covert console   <--- any clue what that means?
<bazhang> <Cameron> The ifconfig outputs nothing...   <-- that makes no sense
<bazhang> there should be loopback at the very least
<bazhang> finally
<Myrtti> mcbaine1 is a bit of a mystery
<bazhang> hack ubuntu's website? is that a joke?
<Myrtti> well he just pasted even weirder stuff on #ubuntu-news
<Myrtti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/813243/
<LjL> AlanBell: do i LART Quantum_Ion now or wait for him to say some more nonsense?
<AlanBell> lart away
<bazhang> he's got a bit of a history LjL
<LjL> wonderful
<mneptok> @mark #ubuntu FreeNET profane /quit
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu Quantum_Ion Smart mouth after I tell him that giving someone a link three times is not going to be useful
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> oh wait, he was the one I gave the link to
<bazhang> :|
<bazhang> <theadmin> firerat: Get the latest daily build of Arch. http://releng.archlinux.org/isos/
<bazhang> that hardly counts as Ubuntu support
<LjL> meh let it go, theadmin is one of the better helpers we have, and he was asking for a distro with 3.2 and he just provided it
<bazhang> he has a hard time with some simple commands as well.
<bazhang> a tiny bit of research for wifi docs, for example ie dhclient
<LjL> maybe, i haven't noticed that. but considering the general level of knowledgeability in #ubuntu, i'd still say theadmin is in the better half
<topyli> LjL: linux 3.2? panics on debian when gdm launches gnome-session :(
<bazhang> he's done it tons of times. not just that one
<bazhang> Raymond_, hi
<Raymond_> hi
<Raymond_> bazhang, are you able to unban
<bazhang> Raymond_, from where
<Raymond_> bazhang, ubuntu
<bazhang> Raymond_, why were you banned there, do you recall
<Raymond_> bazhang,  i typed n00b and then nuub
<LjL> and also gave me back !noob when i gave it to you
<LjL> didn't seem constructive
<LjL> why did you do that?
<Raymond_> iwas messin around
<Raymond_> srry
<Raymond_> i wont do that again
<LjL> Raymond_: ok. although the fact that you'd "mess around" in a 1500-people support channel doesn't make me very happy.
<LjL> but i want you to read this first
<LjL> !guidelines > Raymond_
<ubottu> Raymond_, please see my private message
<LjL> !coc > Raymond_
<Raymond_> ljl, did you want me to sign code of conduct
<pangolin> you don't need to sign it if you don't want to but you do need to be aware of it and follow it while in ubuntu channels
<LjL> Raymond_: no, that's not necessary, i just want you to follow it
<bazhang> <aeon-ltd> stahlie: how did you use wubi? if you installed inside windows i don't think it's possible
<bazhang> does that even make sense?
<bazhang> wubi is inside windows.
<Raymond_> LjL, i will follow the guidelines
<LjL> Raymond_: you can join #ubuntu again
<Raymond_> LJL, thankyou
<pangolin> Remember to /part this channel and have an awesome day.
<ubottu> Zungo called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<bazhang> * [randomuser] (~pete@67.42.175.166): Pete Travis
<bazhang> trouble at the mill
<LjL> bazhang: ah, is that trouble? i thought html was trouble tbh, his "support" is being terrible :(
<bazhang> yes html is not wonderful at support. but randomuser came in with a chip on his shoulder from the get go
<AlanBell> html is *dreadful* at support
<ikonia> he's been spoken to many times about it
<ikonia> eg: if you don't know - don't speak
<ikonia> I'm trying to think how to best deal with him in terms of useful in the channel
<pangolin> maybe hand a sign and he can spin that all day long
<bazhang> spycology? ranger1234 is PM me about it
<bazhang> err PMing
<bazhang> http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20110408201638AAVUk80
<bazhang> oh fgf was around yesterday using a different nick meowmeow?
<LjL> oh
<LjL> maybe
<LjL> but he's also, Artox_
<LjL> which i kicked but neglected to ban earlier
<ikonia> Artox again huh
#ubuntu-ops 2013-01-14
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, jazzkutya said: ubottu's entry for !filesystem is pretty much misleading here
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1641 users, 18 overflows, 1659 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1638 users, 18 overflows, 1656 limit))
<bazhang> daftykins "support" advice seems rather sketchy
<bazhang> eol: dont upgrade   ;  sound issues : check settings
<k1l_> yes. i got that opionon some days ago too. was just another issue, yet
<Perf> Hiii friends
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from tion)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, hypopedata said: ubottu: I do not think this is the problem. The colours and the resolution of the grub menu and this warning box are correct. I need to get into command line because the computer freezes when I click OK.
<bazhang> <_joey>  chmod 755 /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
<bazhang> that seems odd
<ikonia> xwhy would you need to do that ?
<bazhang> _joey did that
<ikonia> seems pointless
<bazhang> especially as it's not even there
<ikonia> unless he's messed up the permissions
<bazhang> he has, yet claims not to have done nothing
<Myrtti> meet just crossposted his question to #u, -uk and -fi. I don't even want to know which other channels he posted it in
<bazhang> @mark #ubuntu _joey repeated warnings on language, all ignored [_joey] (~joey@49.176.5.3): Alex M
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Myrtti> !away > dniMretsaM_away
<ccc> i am hear to discuss my removal
<ikonia> good, do you think the #ubuntu-offtopic channel is for use to find channels to talk about penile implants ?
<ccc> yes
<ikonia> and as you've just sent me a priate mesage telling me "fuck you" - we are done here, please leave the channel
<ccc> thanks
<elky> "oh noes, he swore at me in PM, my mind has been changeded!"
<elky> honestly, do they really think that's what's going to happen?
#ubuntu-ops 2013-01-15
<elky> anyone else think that the !anyone response could be edited with prompts like "what are you trying to achieve?"
<elky> "your real question" is a bit silly. it's still a real question
<gnomefreak> !anyne
<gnomefreak> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<bazhang> elky, yes, good point. the factoid could use some freshening up
<gnomefreak> i agree
<elky> "You'll get much better answers if you state your problem or goal from the start, instead of asking who uses certain things. What are you trying to achieve, and what is the problem or error stopping you?"
<bazhang> quite good, one slight modification might be "by stating" instead of "if you state"
<elky> actually s/stating/saying/ for people who don't grasp "state"
<elky> So, it'd be: You'll get much better answers by saying your problem or goal from the start, instead of asking who uses certain things. What are you trying to achieve, and what is the problem or error stopping you?
<elky> I'll leave it there for more eyes to look it over
<Tm_T> looks good to me
<bazhang> yep
 * gnomefreak too
<Pricey> Hmm just got a bit of spam that I suspect is from #ubuntu
<k1l> that sounds like we would spam for ubuntu :)
<Pricey> Aha and it isn't just me... I see a report in #ubuntu. I'll look into it.
<Psi-Jack> Is there a !op trigger or something in use in #ubuntu? I was trying to report YoltA whom seems to be, highly likely, whom seems to be PM spamming, most likely en-mass.
<Pici> Psi-Jack: just got one myself too
<Psi-Jack> Cool. :)
<Psi-Jack> I figured it was en-mass, based on the content. Probably timed to be slow enough, too.
<Pici> Psi-Jack: The ¡op factoid does work, but it works like any other factoid, so you'd need to use | with it.  Most ops here have the word itself on highlight though
<Psi-Jack> Heh, yeah. Cool. I couldn't remember, because your factoid bot is... Strange.. With the whole | seperator. :)
<Psi-Jack> Anyway, thanks. Wanted to help make sure the problem was made aware. :)
<k1l> ich got the nick Yolta in my bash history for grepping my logs i think there were some issues before that
<Pici> Pricey: If you're talking about Yolta, I ended up banning them.
<Pricey> k1l: Doesn't surprise me, I'm sure I recognise it from yonks ago.
<Pricey> Pici: ack.
<cprofitt> I am lost with the Yolta and yonks stuff... grepping I got though :-)
<Pici> spam
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from tion)
<beatsonline> Hi there.. can someone 'un-ban  me ' from #lubuntu channel, as I'm over my problems now.
<beatsonline> cprofitt: BTW.. Are you the Cnet guy ??
<ikonia> hi beatsonline
<beatsonline> Aloha
<ikonia> whats the issue with the lubuntu channel ?
<beatsonline> Dunno, I'm just banned from over a month ago ...
<ikonia> why ?
<beatsonline> I told a guy where to go ... sorry for that.
<ikonia> that's fair enough, you know it was wrong your sorry
<beatsonline> true.
<ikonia> let me see if I can see one of the lubuntu ops active
<Unit193> beatsonline: Why did you deem it necessary to tell the person trying to help you to "Fuck off" and quit?
<Unit193> beatsonline: Are you still on?
<ikonia> Perfie: could you please hold on
<Perfie> You know, being an op for ubuntu would look great on my resume.
<Perfie> ikonia, hold onto wut
<ikonia> Perfie: someone else is in a discussion at the moment.
<beatsonline> Unit193, I was trying something new and I got fustrated with the world at large, as computers sometimes do that to people, but TBH it was wrong and nothing personal. I'm sorry and apologise.
<beatsonline> but I basically got tired of the Unit nick thing and thought I was talking to a machine .. which isn't too far stretched as Unit 193 is pretty impersonal when you are stressed, but I was wrong.
<ikonia> beatsonline: there isn't a lubuntu op around at the moment as Unit193 had to leave,
<ikonia> beatsonline: however if you leave it with me I'll attempt to get it sorted
<ikonia> I'm assuming it won't happen again
<ikonia> you seem to grasp fine that it was wrong, and why
<beatsonline> Please allow me to be frank, I'm a moderator on several social networks for lubuntu OS ..and frankly it is embarrassing not being able to ask the #channel, once in a while.
<univyrse> I was removed from ubuntu by some prick while I was talking about the recently unveiled ubuntu phone
<ikonia> beatsonline: I understand, as there is no-one around, I can only say I'll try to get it sorted ASAP
<ikonia> beatsonline: can you give it a few hours please ?
<ikonia> univyrse: I'll get to you in a moment, I've muted you to give you chance to calm down and think about how you speak to people when we talk
<beatsonline> i hav to go to bed,but there is no rush, honestly.
<ikonia> beatsonline: no problem, thank you
<beatsonline> how did you know who i was even thou. I have changed my nick BTW ??
<ikonia> the lubuntu ops have a tracking system
<beatsonline> figures.
<ikonia> beatsonline: drop back tomorrow and hopefully I'll have got it sorted
<ikonia> (by then)
<ikonia> acceptable ?
<beatsonline> yep.
<beatsonline> thanx.
<ikonia> great, I'll leave a note for the other ops if I can't find one before the morning
<ikonia> but I will address it
<ikonia> beatsonline: if you /part so we can deal with others, that would be appreciated
<ikonia> Perfie: what's the problem ?
<ikonia> univyrse: you're after Perfie
<Perfie> does that really work?
<Perfie> the whole wait in line thing
<ikonia> as best possible,
<ikonia> now what's up
<Perfie> I'm just idling
<ikonia> Perfie: please don't, you know that's not something the channel appreciates
#ubuntu-ops 2013-01-16
<univyrse> ok I pretty much already described my problem
<univyrse> I can reiterate though if you want
<ikonia> univyrse: you're unmuted, so if you could stop sending me threats in pm about getting me butt hurt etc, and just calm down, I'm happy to explain the problem
<univyrse> that was a long time ago
<univyrse> before you adopted this weird ass waiting room policy
<univyrse> dont you have timestamps
<univyrse> wait nvm, ANYWAYS
<univyrse> i was discussing the incredibly relevant ubuntu phone
<ikonia> univyrse: the #ubuntu channel is for ubuntu support discussion,
<univyrse> i need support for the phone
<ikonia> it also has rules about how people behave in there such as language, topic, etc
<univyrse> i cant get my apps to work
<ikonia> univyrse: ubuntu phone hasn't been released
<univyrse> screen wont rotate either
<ikonia> so there is no support,
<ikonia> as I suspect you know
<univyrse> it says insert windows 7 disc
<univyrse> and read mein kampf back to front
<univyrse> idk what it means
<univyrse> how do I reset it to factory default
<ubottu> xangua called the ops in #ubuntu (DudeFace)
<bazhang> yeah that'll pass
<Ben65> one guy talking to himself with two sort of "clones", tom- tom` and tam-
<Ben65> don't know the goal here, but it sure is annoying
<ubottu> Ben65 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Flannel> Ben65: I think they're separate people.  If they aren't, they know how to hide it so we can't tell.
<Ben65> they're not separate, they have similar names and joined at the same time, and are talking to each other, not to mention they're almost all offtopic
<Flannel> Ben65: Everything except the last bit isn't important.
<Ben65> well i didn't think there is a rule against clones, but their main goal seems to be filling the channel with unnecessary banter
<elky> btrfs can't possibly still be "new". unstable sure, but not new.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, averangeall said: ubottu: bug 1 is cool lol
<Pici> Anyone know what mnice is on about?
<io> trolling clearly
<Pici> io: I didn't realize that was you until just now.
<io> :)
<Pici> fwiw, I don't see him in the access list in #ubuntu-cz
<io> he said forums.
<io> might be something to look into?
<Tm_T> hi mr realname
<Mez> Oh great elders of IRC, I beseech the - do you know of a channel for the Ubuntu Community Team ?
<Mez> Or do I harass^Wpoke^Wcontact members individually
<Mez> oh, and hey txwikinger
<Mez> long time no speak
<Pici> Mez: #ubuntu-community-team
<Mez> Pici, cheers
#ubuntu-ops 2013-01-17
<elky> oh hey, so ubottu just disappeared
<elky> AlanBell, ping
<elky> jussi, ping
<gnomefreak> ikonia: is there an issue with "borked"? in -ot
<io> nah
<io> ikonia is handling it
<gnomefreak> k thanks
<io> plus Flannel is also awake
<Flannel> What?
<io> gnomefreak: no more coffee after 7PM for you
<io> Flannel: you are awake, or maybe sleep typing?
<Flannel> io: Flannel's not here right now, but if you'd like to leave a message, please do so at the beep.
<gnomefreak> i had coffee at ~3am yesterday today no coffee at all
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1855 users, 1 overflows, 1856 limit))
<ubottu> Catbuntu called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
#ubuntu-ops 2013-01-18
<Pici> o.O
<Myrtti> hm?
<Pici> ChristopherNg
<Fuchs> seems to like me a bit, sorry for that, but I have no clue who he is
<Myrtti> ah, noted
<Fuchs> actually the only query I can find with him is 7 months old, and I was helping him ... odd. Sorry for the noise.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1664 users, 8 overflows, 1672 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1672 users, 11 overflows, 1683 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from cub)
<bazhang> #xubuntu  norbert79
<topyli> talking to christopherng from -ot. he's an "old member" and "its weekend ffs" and so on. let's see how it goes when the mute is over
<em> Hi there.
<em> Ive noticed a few things -- I am banned in #ubuntu for one thing. When is that going to be lifted and could I get an explanation on that?
<em> Also I was in #ubuntu-offtopic about a week ago, for several days and suddenly was banned there. Can I get an explanation on that?
<em> I would like to get a statement about how long I have been banned in #ubuntu
<em> As well as a detailed justification for it. Thank you :)
<AlanBell> hi em, thanks for coming back again, I will look up the details
<AlanBell> em: so the recent ban in -offtopic was because there was already a ban there from some time ago and the ban mask was adjusted to make it work correctly, so this wasn't a new ban and we need to go back and discuss the original reasons for that one
<AlanBell> I think you have been banned since Feb 04 2012 17:31:28 in #ubuntu
<AlanBell> it appears your ban in #ubuntu-offtopic dates back to some point prior to Jan 30 2010
<AlanBell> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/08/24/%23ubuntu-ops.html#t16:38 is the logs from the last time we discussed your ban in #ubuntu, please re-read that because I wouldn't want to waste any of your time by having a repetition of that conversation with the same outcome.
<AlanBell> all the way to 18:19 would be good
#ubuntu-ops 2013-01-19
<em> AlanBell: We should now also add #ubuntu-women to the list of places I would like explanations for :)
<em> You know when Ubuntu claims to be an open community that embraces diversity and freedom of information is there any actual truth to that?
<IdleOne> Don't bother, #ubuntu-women doesn't have the same rules as the core ubuntu channels.
<em> Or is a person only safe so long as they, for example, agree with IdleOne?
<IdleOne> You were making the channel an unsafe and unwelcome environment. I banned you.
<em> Im sure we do have different philosophical views but do you actually claim to be more civilised, rational or worthy than me?
<IdleOne> I'm done explaining.
<em> That's pretty rich, "Unsafe"
<em> That is a remarkable comment to make about a person who was typing fully articulated and defensible sentences into a channel that claims to be interested in making sure everyone is included.
<em> It is a regrettable thing that free-thinking makes #ubuntu-women unsafe, and yet here it is immortalised in the #ubuntu-ops log for all to see.
<em> Let's for the time being forget about #ubuntu-women. That will be easy.
<em> AlanBell: Is there any chance that the bans in either of the other two could be lifted since there is no apparent reason for them and they are ancient?
<IdleOne> Not today.
<em> IdleOne: And what is the reson for that?
<IdleOne> Your past history.
<em> IdleOne: Past history of what?
<IdleOne> You know where the logs are located.
<em> IdleOne: Bring it forth. Past history of what?
<em> IdleOne: Are my relevant questions making you feel "unsafe"?
<IdleOne> I think it is best if you email the IRCC (/msg ubottu !appeals) and let them answer any questions you may have.
<em> Someone should perhaps message them and encourage them to look at this entire operation. What are you doing here?
<em> That is not just a philosophical question.
<em> You are a volunteer, and good for you, thanks for that. What did you volunteer to do?
<em> Did you volunteer only to ban people? Does this channel we are in right now exist for any reason?
<IdleOne> I volunteered to help maintain a safe and welcoming irc experience for all users. Sometimes those users don't understand the ubuntu community guidelines and we are forced to ban them.
<em> I suppose these questions are becoming too rhetorical. I'll tone it down.
<em> Then articulate how I have violated the "Ubuntu community values" in #ubuntu
<em> Anything you have to contribute to that would be a wonderful surprise.
<Flannel> em: I don't think any operator, given the history and discussions today and on the day AlanBell linked to a few hours ago, is going to unban you today, or probably any day.  I think your best recourse is to have a conversation with the IRCC.  They'll be able to look at all of the aspects involved and get an answer to you.
<Flannel> Not to say that you're not unbannable, merely that it would require a good deal of homework, and discussions with various parties, and these things don't happen over the course of an hour.
<em> Flannel: Could you invite them to come on to IRC, that would be a lot easier.
<Flannel> em: I think some of them are here, but your best bet is to follow the official channels and not try to invent your own process.  I believe that is still an email to their mailing list as an initiation, and I believe they can/may invite you to discuss things on IRC if anything needs to be worked out interactively.
<em> Flannel: I claim there is absolutely no reason for me to be banned in #ubuntu [full stop]. The non-reasons I was banned in #ubuntu-offtopic are ancient and irrelevant. So irrelevant that I was not even banned and no one seemed to mind I was there until two days ago when it was placed again in closed-source fashion.
<Flannel> I just checked, and yes, it does appear that an email to their mailing list (let me know if you need the address) is the first step.
<em> Flannel: Finally I claim that the single reason I was banned in #ubuntu-women is because I have an independent mind and IdleOne finds that dangerous.
<IdleOne> even if that were true, team channels are free to govern their channel as they see fit.
<Flannel> First, the easy stuff: #ubuntu-women isn't covered by this channel, if you have an issue there, take it up with #ubuntu-irc.
<em> Flannel: Then what you are saying is that any person who was mistakenly given the privilege of being an op can ban me in #ubuntu for no reason and the only way that can be resolved is to force me to go through time consuming lengths and a lengthy process to have it possibly resolved.
<em> Flannel: Then I think it is clear for all to see that your processes are broken.
<Flannel> Now, if you feel you're not happy with the resolution there, I believe you should still appeal to the IRCC.  Because they still have purview.
<Flannel> em: Slow down there slugger.  I haven't even responded regarding #ubuntu.
<em> Flannel: I will only contact the IRCC if there is the possibility that not only will I have the ban lifted but I will also receive a direct apology from the Ubuntu Community for insulting me and wasting my time.o
<em> Flannel: When is the next meeting of the IRCC here on IRC. I will attend it if possible.
<Flannel> Alright, do you want me to respond to everything you say? or just the most recent thing? since you're typing so much that I find it difficult to think you're interested in having a conversation.
<em> Flannel: Sorry for that, go ahead. I'm listening.
<Flannel> I think I'm like eight statements back/
<Flannel> Alright, about you being banned in #ubuntu, I acknowledge that you believe you shouldn't be banned there.  I'm not sure that simply stating that is going to further your cause for becoming unbanned, however.
<em> Correct.
<Flannel> em: I'm saying that any person who was given the responsibility of being an operator has the power to behave like an operator in any channel they are an operator of (that's only a shred above a tautology).  When people become operators, they are observed closely for a period of time, and beyond that there's still course corrections that take place.  The person banning you need not be the one who unbans you either.
<Flannel> This, along with other things, prevents a single person's opinion from blacklisting someone.
<em> Sounds good. For some reason it is failing in practice.
<Flannel> In your particular case, there are a number of people who have been involved, so I don't think focusing on a single person "mistakenly" being made an operator is relevant, nor constructive.
<Flannel> em: Well, that's the operator level, your next step is to appeal to the IRCC when you feel the operators are in error, which is entirely possible, as we're all human.
<Flannel> From what I understand, you haven't yet attempted to do so, so I can only conjecture wildly at this point.
<Flannel> em: I think the IRCC has the ability, if they see fit, of issuing you an apology.  It won't be from the "Ubuntu community", as the IRCC is not the entire community.
<em> Flannel: Well I give you credit for being lucid and rational. If you could be cloned to replace a few of the trolls who are allowed to idle here in #ubuntu-ops everything would be right with the world.
<Flannel> But again, I am not the IRCC, so I can't speak for them.
<em> IRCC stands for the IRC Community Council? Or something else?
<Flannel> IRC Council. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcCouncil
<em> Okay thanks.
<em> This is a pretty slick system you guys have. It is a lot like Best Buy giving me a rebate that they know I'm unlikely to bother with.
<Flannel> em: It's not quite a system.  It's "discuss it with operators in -ops" then "email the IRCC".
<em> Alright.
<Flannel> em: I do see that apparently you can go talk to them in #ubuntu-irc-council instead of emailing.
<em> Ahh. That would be a lot better.
<Flannel> I'm not sure which would be more expedient.
<em> Okay thanks.
<Flannel> em: Even with IRC, I imagine they will have to discuss it with the entire body (as that's the point of a council).  So either way, don't expect a turnaround of a couple of hours.  This is things-via-the-internet, people don't always check email, etc.  You know the drill.
<em> I'll be parting as soon as you indicate that you had a chance to say everything you wanted to tell me.
<Flannel> I'm good.
<Flannel> If there's nothing else on your end, I bid you good day and wish you a speedy resolution.
<em> Sure, thanks for your feedback and information. Take care.
<IdleOne> That is not spam is it?
<IdleOne> because it sure looks like a troll spamming
<Flannel> where?
<IdleOne> I guess you don't see part messages
<IdleOne> I should probably look before jumping in the pool
<Flannel> I did.  I have no idea how that would be spam.  That's her standard part message, at that.
<IdleOne> I wasn't aware she had been interviewed. I honestly thought it was just some fake ubuntu interview.
<elky> it's been in her part message since it happened i think
<IdleOne> I never noticed it before
<elky> i especially like q3
<elky> anyway, considering the whole interview was a contrived publicity stunt to advertise a channel which shuns the primary tenet of the community... it is somewhat spammerific.
<Tm_T> how amusing
 * gnomefreak wants to laugh :) its beocme a crappy month already
<gnomefreak> its :18 and im decindin gif i want coffee. (2:18am
<gnomefreak> )
<gnomefreak> ok that copmment sucks
<Flannel> gnomefreak: Irish Coffee?
<gnomefreak> Flannel: nope
<gnomefreak> didnt even knew there was an irish coffee
<gnomefreak> yu would think i would have learned that in the 36 years ive been here
<Tm_T> hmmm, so em was or was not going to contact IRCC?
<Tm_T> I didn't really get what was the outcome
<elky> gnomefreak, try having coffee before trying to work the keyboard again :P
<Flannel> Tm_T: I'm not sure.  She knows that's the next step.
<gnomefreak> :) should really do that
<Tm_T> Flannel: I know she knows
<IdleOne> There's no audience on the mailing list
<usr13> elfer
<Myrtti> oh man
<Myrtti> I was trying to press backspace
<Myrtti> not enter
<elky> ?
<elky> i looked at the logs, i still don't know
<AlanBell> oh dear that didn't go so well with em did it
<Tm_T> good rule would be with her "direct to ircc and be done with it" at this point?
<ubottu> Abhijit called the ops in #ubuntu (jacklk)
#ubuntu-ops 2013-01-20
<bazhang> * [mIKEjONES] (~rob@198.61.195.105): Rob
<bazhang> works for canonical?
<Unit193> GeoIP ASNum Edition: AS33070 Rackspace Hosting, heh.
<DJones> cub> i dont want to wait 1 second for the thing to pop up ...... 1 second? Sheesh
<bazhang> haha I was about to paste that Exact line
<bazhang> this MikeJones character is really giving me an earful in PM
<bazhang> <mIKEjONES> oh man, mark shuttleworth is not going to be happy when he finds out about you
<bazhang> !behelpful
<ubottu> As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<bazhang> mIKEjONES, ^
<mIKEjONES> !eatadick
<mIKEjONES> :(
<bazhang> ...
<mIKEjONES> well that settles that
<elky> Not in the way he expected, I imagine.
#ubuntu-ops 2014-01-13
<Go|dfish_> hi
<Go|dfish_> !Ops
<Go|dfish_> !Ops
<Go|dfish_> !ops
<Go|dfish_> hi
<IdleOne> Hello Go|dfish_, how are you today?
<LjL> sssshhhhhh
<Go|dfish_> whats up
<LjL> i'm watching a movie
<LjL> please
<Go|dfish_> i see that i am still being ignored
<IdleOne> I'm not ignoring you
<IdleOne> also, we should keep it down. LjL is watching a movie
<Go|dfish_> what movie?
<LjL> a thriller with aliens and chavs
<LjL> it's very exciting
<LjL> we're rooting for the aliens
<LjL> the aliens lost
<IdleOne> @mark #ubuntu-ops Go|dfish aka Go|dfish_ aka hfs+ aka any number of nicks
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Pricey> LjL: With blue teeth?
<ikonia> hello SmallR2002
<LjL> Pricey: yes!
<LjL> wait, you mean the aliens or the chavs?
<LjL> because i think both had those
<Pricey> LjL: That was a good monster. I was impressed.
<IdleOne> Going to unmute Mrquist, keep an eye on them
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu Dinosaurio randomly abusive in pm to me, threatened to spam the channel. Probably someone else dodging a ban no idea who
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<LjL> kinda sorta
<LjL> he's the "does anyone here know someone in mafia" guy
<ikonia> I don't know that guy
<ikonia> as in I'm not aware of him
<LjL> well long story short, he's a troll
<ikonia> noted
<Myrtti> OH OH! the stripgenerator comic I made of you guise didn't vanish in bitrot! http://stripgenerator.com/strip/794894/tales-of-ubuntu-ops/
<LjL> topyli: sue herrrrr
<ikonia> Myrtti: I actually like of that
<ikonia> superb
<Myrtti> it was too funny to be forgotten
<IdleOne> that is a good one
<Tubby> !ops
<Tubby> hi
<Tubby> ljl what up my boy
<jbroome> yes?
<LjL> Tubby, waiting eagerly for the hitech gadgets i've ordered to be shipped
<LjL> and hopefully reach me in time
<Tubby> whats up!
<LjL> what about you, have you been saved by Jesus?
<Tubby> no
<Tubby> not yet
<LjL> well there is still time
<hggdh> Tubby: remember that the blood of the saints also has power!
<LjL> (likely)
<Tubby> saints?
<Tubby> i need sex
<genii> Hm.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<genii> Hm.
#ubuntu-ops 2014-01-14
<ubottu> daftykins called the ops in #ubuntu (tony13)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Guest2244 said: Ubottu -  I got this output after trying your suggestion "There is only one alternative in link group default.plymouth (providing /lib/plymouth/themes/default.plymouth): /lib/plymouth/themes/ubuntu-logo/ubuntu-logo.plymouth
<ikonia> k1l_: he's a known problem
<ikonia> he gives terrible advice, a bad attitude and is just a rubbish contribution to #ubuntu
<k1l_> well, the nick rings my bells
<Pici> He has been banned from -ot a few times.
<ikonia> he's just rubbish contributions to any ubuntu channel
<ikonia> that's the bottom line
<bazhang> calinou spreading FUD in #u
<ikonia> he's hassling them in pm/notice now
<ikonia> enough of this guy
<Calinou> I have problem
<bazhang> yes
<Calinou> I got banned unfairly
<bazhang> 12.04 is fully supported
<Calinou> yes it is
<bazhang> <Calinou> you end up not being able to use some software at all
<bazhang> false
<bazhang> you then continued to /msg and /notice the user you advised as such
<Calinou> why ban for that?
<Calinou> it's outside of channel
<Calinou> that user also should NOT reveal PMs
<Calinou> they are supposed to be private
<Calinou> I talked there to have freedom of speech again
<ikonia> Calinou: lets make it clear
<bazhang> it's a support channel, to give accurate support
<ikonia> Calinou: your persistnat poor advice in ubuntu channels, your attitude in ubuntu channels and the ammount of kicks/warnings/short bans you've had make it clear your current way of using IRC is not compatible with the ubuntu channels
<ikonia> you have a choice a.) go away - think about it and change 2.) use other projects channels
<Calinou> except that I use ubuntu
<Calinou> what if I have a support question?
<ikonia> that's your problem
<Myrtti> use askubuntu.com
<Myrtti> or forums
<Calinou> that's not a real solution
<ikonia> you have the 2 choices
<Myrtti> or whatever
<Calinou> Myrtti, you're not really wanted to talk here
<ikonia> go away and have a think about it for a while, and make your choice
<Myrtti> oh?
<ikonia> Calinou: she's offering you advice
<ikonia> Calinou: this is the "bad" attitude you show
<ikonia> so thank you for hilighting it
<ikonia> now please leave the channel and think about your choice
<Calinou> ikonia, your opinion is biased too
<ikonia> there will be no more disucssion at this time
<Myrtti> cue in pm from him in 3... 2...
<ikonia> who cares
<ikonia> he's just a waste of space
<ikonia> really....
<Myrtti> I'm not worried about him pm'ing you
<ikonia> sure sure
<LjL> Pici: oh right, rebecca ;(
<Pici> "holy catfish"
<LjL> [18:37:43] --> graped2 has joined this channel (~chatzilla@artemis.asta.uni-mainz.de).
<LjL> same host as guy who was asking about (very) illegal things, including chatzilla
<IdleOne> hadn't you banned him?
<LjL> IdleOne: yeah but by nickname only, since that host is an educational institution
<IdleOne> have we seen anyone else from that school join our channels?
<IdleOne> I suppose you could just see what happens
<LjL> IdleOne: no one else from that host in my logs
<IdleOne> doesn't seem interested in trolling so far
<LjL> IdleOne: i wish he was trying to troll :\
<LjL> he's actually in ##law which i pointed to him
<knome> hmm, interesting channel
<k1l> same ip just stating some minutes ago: <indefinatelybann> hey im working on a java drive by, is there any way to do it without the run java prompt
<Jordan_U> k1l: I'm a little busy at the moment. Would you mind adding comments about that to the ban I made in the BT? I wgot the page and viewed it with less and it asked users to run an exe, so clearly mallicious.
<k1l> kk
<Jordan_U> Thank you.
#ubuntu-ops 2014-01-15
<ubottu> Tubby called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> Tubby called the ops in #ubuntu (sup ljl)
<ubottu> Tubby called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (sup ljl)
<Tubby> whats up
<elky> hfsplus i presume
<Tubby> yes me and ljl are homies
<elky> ah yes, bye
<Tubby> LJL NOOOOOOOOOo
<Tubby> save me ljl
<Tubby> idleone you there?
<Tubby> we are homies!
<Tubby> !ops
<Tubby> !staff
<Corey> Tubby: Give it a rest please.
<Tubby> is ljl here?
<Corey> There we go.
<Corey> I PM'd him, he /quit.
<ubottu> somsip called the ops in #ubuntu (oli_the_obliviou (continued offtopic))
<Pici> phoot
<ikonia> this guy is tedious
<ikonia> he's a pain in a few channels
<Pici> ikonia: which one?
<Tm_T> all?
<Tm_T> also, I love you all, in my own way
<Pici> ;)
<ikonia> oli_the_obliviou
<bazhang> that's mernilio
<bazhang> the romulan quote guy usual real name of fnordistus
<ikonia> ahhhh
<bazhang> <Calinou> consider using non-LTS whenever possible...
<bazhang> again?
<k1l> he really must hate lts
<Myrtti> I'm sure LTS hates him
<Pici> We unbanned him?
<Pici> oh, that was elsewhere
#ubuntu-ops 2014-01-16
<DJones> @mark #ubuntu Muslim Spamming a survey/petition link twice, asked not to post it after the first time, but continued a second time before quiting (Muslim@85.99.109.7)
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Tubby> whats up whats up
<IdleOne> Good morning Tubby
<Tubby> !ops
<Tubby> noooooooooo
<Tubby> still ignored =(
<Tubby> !staff
<Tubby> =(
<Tubby> whyyyyyy
<LjL> Tubby
<LjL> be aware
<LjL> i've got a TABLET now
<LjL> this might not be an even fight
<Tubby> ljl what tablet?
<LjL> it's not even a tablet
<LjL> it's a HYBRID
<LjL> be in awe of my Asus T100
<Tubby> I got nexus 7 2
<LjL> pah, Android
<Tubby> quad core cpu, 2GB ram
<LjL> same here, but quad core *Intel*
<Tubby> congratulations "intel"
<LjL> i'm, like, going to be able to ban you with mIRC touch gestures
<LjL> you don't stand a chance
<Tubby> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<LjL> :>
<Tubby> a puny intel atom cpu
<LjL> no dissing atoms, the universe is made up of them
<Tubby> yeah, but Jesus created everything
<LjL> well, you should ask forgiveness for dissing Jesus' atoms
<Tubby> you should
<LjL> but i did not diss them
<Tubby> ban me?
<LjL> i do however apologize for all the sins i can't even seem to admit i've committed
<LjL> nah
<ikonia> I've already repented
<Tubby> pooooo
<ikonia> I thought we'd covered this
<LjL> i like this guy ;(
<ikonia> he's saved my soul, so doing a great job
<IdleOne> ikonia: you must repent every day
<ikonia> I do repent each day, sometimes hourly
<ikonia> I do a lot of wrong
<IdleOne> I bet some of that wrong feels right
<Pici> ikonia?
<Pici> Whats wrong with wanting to replace windows?
<ikonia> sending dcc spam to window #19 but forgot the /
<ikonia> ooh you mean the guy wanting to replace windows the OS
<ikonia> nothing wrong with wanting to replace windows at all, however doing a sloppy non-thought out job to get his son "up and running" is foolish
<ikonia> more so as he's describing the laptop it may not be ubuntu friendly out of the box, and he's making his choice base on having only a 700mb dvd
<ikonia> cd
<Pici> I our place to judge whether someone wants to replace windows or not.
<Pici> er
<ikonia> not at all
<ikonia> I'm not saying don't do it
<Pici> I'm not sure if its really our place to... ^
<jbroome> words
<ikonia> I'm saying "I've only got a 700mb media" should not be the deciding factor of what/how you install linux
<jbroome> well it certainly means you're not installing from a dvdr
<Pici> It could be a deciding factor for a distro if they want linux but don't have any other install methods available.
<ikonia> it needs to be thought out a bit more than "I want to install something that fits on a 700mb cd to fix my sons laptop)"
<ikonia> if the windows install is "ok" then using that/fixing that will buy him time to do this properly
<ikonia> rather than lose everything from his sons laptop or have compatability problems because he wants to do something that fits on a 700mb cd NOW !
<Pici> IMHO, his motives are completely reasonable.
<ikonia> I disagree, but I've told him that now and he can carry on rushing with no thought, backup or compatability checks and ruin his sons laptop
<Pici> He hasn't said that he isn't doing that though.
<ikonia> pretty much has
<Pici> I disagree, but whatever.
<ikonia> basing your distribution on what fits on a 700mb cd is not basing your distirbution on what is compatible with the kit, and as it's dying and has to be done "now" there is no backup plan, compatability checks etc etc etc
<Pici> popey: If you have a sec, could you update (or at least suggest an update) to !screencast
<popey> !screencast
<ubottu> Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<popey> golly thats old
<Pici> last edited on 2009-06-24 14:29:47
<popey> hah
<popey> before kazam or vokoscreen existed, and before xvidcap and recordmydesktop were dropped
<popey> !screencast is <reply> Some programs to capture your screen are Kazam, Vokoscreen & Simple Screen Recorder. Also ffmpeg/libav with x11grab option on the command line.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, popey said: !screencast is <reply> Some programs to capture your screen are Kazam, Vokoscreen & Simple Screen Recorder. Also ffmpeg/libav with x11grab option on the command line.
<popey> that look sane?
<ikonia> given me some new things to try
<ikonia> so I appreciate it
<popey> \o/
<Pricey> !screencast
<ubottu> Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
 * popey clearly can't drive the bot
<Pricey> !screencast is <reply> Some programs to capture your screen are Kazam, Vokoscreen & Simple Screen Recorder. Also ffmpeg/libav with x11grab option on the command line. Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<ubottu> But screencast already means something else!
<Pricey> !-screencast
<ubottu> screencast aliases: record desktop, screencasts - added by jrib on 2007-06-02 14:03:35 - last edited by Pici on 2009-06-24 14:29:47
<Pricey> !no screencast is <reply> Some programs to capture your screen are Kazam, Vokoscreen & Simple Screen Recorder. Also ffmpeg/libav with x11grab option on the command line. Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pricey
<Pricey> popey: Are you logged in? @login
<popey> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<popey> i wasn't, I guess ☻
<popey> thanks Pricey
<Pricey> But do you have edit rights now is the question?
<Pricey> Ah yes you are in the editor list.
<Tubby> ljl my tablet is better than yours
<ikonia> super
<Tubby> Mine is a 64 Core CPU, with 32GB Ram and Android 4.4
<ikonia> sounds amazing
<Tubby> each core runs at 9.6Ghz
<ikonia> mind blowing
<Tubby> My brain is quad core on 200Mg Caffiene and runs at 3.2Ghz
<ikonia> I'll repent for that
<Tubby> on 400MG Caffeine it is 9.6Ghz and 32 cores
<ikonia> the bible says John 32:12 do not drink so much caffine
<LjL> oh i didn't even tell him i just got a new smartphone, too
<ikonia> bank that one for later
<LjL> and by new i mean ridiculously old and used
<ikonia> standard issue LjL new
 * genii feeds the old quad core more caffeine
<genii> Myrtti was swearing? What??
<Myrtti> do you want me to continue? "BILATERAL TAX TREATY"
 * genii covers his ears in horror!
<knome> Myrtti, good luck...
<genii> I'm just surprised because you are so well behaved normally.
<Myrtti> "NONRESIDENT TAX CARD" "PROGRESSIVE TAX ASSESSMENT"
<Myrtti> I've been cursing like a sailor for the whole day
<Myrtti> not on Ubuntu IRC channels, mind
<elky> with real swearwords or those adorable finnish ones? :P
<knome> aborable?
<knome> oh my...
<Myrtti> do you want me to call you on skype and show you some adorable cursewords?
<knome> show?
<knome> hmm..
<Myrtti> yes, show.
<knome> i'll disqaulify myself from answering that question
<Myrtti> because at this point of annoyance I've got a muscle twitch on my eyelid and the veins on neck are throbbing.
<knome> maybe you should sleep the night
<Myrtti> and I've been considering banging the wall with various implements for hours
<Myrtti> maybe I should
<knome> i hear you, i've done that few times and no good came out of it
<Myrtti> but I've not had lunch yet.
<knome> >__<
 * elky cuddles Myrtti
<Myrtti> I realise 2246 is late for lunch
<Myrtti> but there we are
<hggdh> well, it is lunch time somewhere else in the world, so you are covered
<knome> it's not rare that i eat dinner after midnight
<knome> so go for it :P
<knome> eating helps for the frustration as well
<LjL> ubuntu balkan, what could go wrong ;(
<IdleOne>  do you speak balkanese?
<glundgren> god, please, i've sinned... i spoke dirty language in the #ubuntu channel, forgive me
<glundgren> :P
<ikonia> please can you not forget the bit where you've been sending me abuse in pm too
<glundgren> abuse?
<glundgren> ikonia, you have my approval, you can paste what you considered abuse
<glundgren> here
<glundgren> in my point of view, i didnt abused you at all... i mean, youre a guy?
<ikonia> 23:10 <glundgren> hey
<ikonia> 23:10 <glundgren> whats your problem?
<ikonia> 23:11 <glundgren> do you think that bash is a language from the gods that a few enlightened ones can talk?
<ikonia> 23:33 <glundgren> whats wrong with you?
<glundgren> if you are a girl im sorry
<glundgren> for my language
<ikonia> what does my sex have to do with anything
<glundgren> everything?
<ikonia> then you fail again
<glundgren> no ikonia, im just trying to say, i was not abusive at all
<glundgren> in private
<ikonia> I've just pasted what I found unacceptable at your request
<ikonia> along with your abuse in channel
<glundgren> may i have opinion from other people? what you guys think?
<ikonia> your attitude of "I'll talk to males how I want, but females I'm sorry" is also unacceptable
<Jordan_U> glundgren: I agree that "what's your problem?" and "what's wrong with you?" are personal insults.
<glundgren> jordan, i think i was saying whats your problem with me
<glundgren> its because english is not my native language, as you guys can notice
<ikonia> you seem to be able to communicate abuse like "fuck" quite clearly, and "males are ok to be rude to - females not"
<ikonia> so your language excuse doesn't really wash with me
<glundgren> im not excusing anything...
<ikonia> well you just did
<glundgren> im trying to show you that is not abuse
<ikonia> you made an excuse that english is not your native language
<ikonia> 23:35 <glundgren> dont be a dick, "dont swear" what kind of rule is this?
<ikonia> 23:35 <glundgren> really man...
<ikonia> 23:36 <glundgren> i dont have time to this
<ikonia> your English seems fine
<ikonia> so lets not pretend that's a problem
<glundgren> ikonia: thanks :)
<glundgren> ikonia: learn by myself
<glundgren> better i've leanrt by myself
<glundgren> but lets talk... ikonia, one thing i was talking to jordan
<glundgren> is that in an international space, cultural differences must be understanded
<ikonia> I'm not really interested in your technical problem
<ikonia> that's not what this channel is for
<glundgren> ikonia: you are being abusive
<ikonia> as I'm quite sure Jordan_U explained to you before suggesting you join
<glundgren> since you first started talking
<ikonia> how am I being abusive to you ?
<glundgren> ikonia: the last things you talked, right now
<glundgren> for me its abusive
<Jordan_U> glundgren: I understand (from your PMs with me) that you didn't know that the channel had guidelines at first. I thought that now that you do you could simply follow them, but it really does seem that you have a problem understanding what is and isn't appropriate.
<glundgren> then...
<ikonia> glundgren: I asked you not to use language like "fucked up" and you stated I should get a girlfriend
<ikonia> lets be honest - you know what you are doing, you just don't want to behave
#ubuntu-ops 2014-01-17
<ikonia> Jordan_U: had already warned you about insults
<ikonia> so lets not waste more time pretending you didn't know
<Jordan_U> glundgren: Maybe it would be best for you to read through the guidelines carefully: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines and come back when you have a cooler head.
<glundgren> Jordan_U: im cool, really hehe
<ikonia> or alternativly come back when you have actually grown up to the point where you can speak to both male and females without being rude and abusive
<ikonia> I find your atittude towards "males" just offensive
<ikonia> and totally incopatible with the ubuntu channel
<glundgren> its hte way ikonia talks, its very... arrogant you know
<ikonia> sorry - I'm just being clear as you have a language problem
<ikonia> remember English isn't your first language, so I'm just being %100 clear
<glundgren> ikonia: ok, lets put a stone over it
<ikonia> I don't know what that means, sorry
<glundgren> ikonia: hehehe here we say it when we want to ... how can is ay, burry a topic
<glundgren> and forget the fight
<ikonia> I have no interest in burying the topic, as I've said, I find your whole attitude towards people offensive
<ikonia> I'll leave this discussion there
<glundgren> Jordan_U: you see...
<glundgren> ikonia: ok, please, dont cry... im sorry, you just ask for this
<glundgren> im leaving guys
<glundgren> hehe
<glundgren> bye
<glundgren> i apologise, try to fix things up
<glundgren> and the guy keeps doing the same thing, at least he is very consistent
<IdleOne> glundgren: have you read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines ?
<glundgren> IdleOne: not yet
<IdleOne> Please do so.
<glundgren>  keep all the Ubuntu IRC channels friendly places for everyone.
<glundgren> i was not talking dirty language
<glundgren> nothing, i didnt even talked to ikonia
<glundgren> and he started saying that i was dumb, that i didnt know what i was doing, etc
<glundgren> IT, for me is abusive
<glundgren> he didnt said dumb, for sure, but he knows what he was doing in a way
<glundgren> that will be interpreted as it
<knome> glundgren, you are turning this discussion to ikonia; if you want to resolve *your* ban, let's focus what you can do to affect your behavior
<glundgren> well i've read the guidelines
<glundgren> my bad was swearing
<glundgren> apologise for that, and understand why it is an issue
<glundgren> there are people that can be offended by it
<glundgren> understood
<glundgren> but how can i fill a complaint about an op behaviour?
<glundgren> i think ubuntu is an official channel of canonical, right?
<glundgren> and as a user, i didnt get it at first, but now
<glundgren> i want to make a complaint about ikonia
<glundgren> where can i do it?
<IdleOne> I didn't see ikonia do anything that could be considered abusive
<glundgren> you saw what he told me in the channel?
<IdleOne> yes
<glundgren> what he told me?
<IdleOne> yes
<glundgren> what he said?
<IdleOne> Please don't talk to me like I am stupid. I said yes.
<glundgren> i want you to please, copy and paste, if possible
<glundgren> what he told me, because i dont have access
<IdleOne> I don't need to. I am in the channel.
<IdleOne> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<IdleOne> but I think we are going to end this here for today. You can come back in 24 hours and we can discuss removing the ban then.
<IdleOne> @mark glundgren discuss ban removal in 24 hours.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<IdleOne> glundgren: Please part the channel now.
<glundgren> idle: this channel?
<glundgren> [22:59] <ikonia> glundgren: it seems unlikely you can restore data if you don't know how to remove a directory
<glundgren> [23:01] <ikonia> glundgren: as you don't know the command to delete a directory it seems unlikley that you should be managing this system, let alone trying to restore data
<glundgren> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/d84a0c4a5d7eeb51b70b
<glundgren> here, it for me was abusive
<glundgren> where can i make a complaint?
<IdleOne> that was perhaps brutally honest, not abusive
<glundgren> well
<glundgren> for me what i said was not abusive either...
<glundgren> since he told me this things
<IdleOne> !appeals | you can send an email to the Ubuntu IRC Council if you wish to complain about an op
<ubottu> you can send an email to the Ubuntu IRC Council if you wish to complain about an op: If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<IdleOne> even to send compliments!
<glundgren> for sure im doing this
<glundgren> and its better for ikonia watch his mouth from now on
<IdleOne> ok, so threats are not acceptable
<glundgren> threat?
<IdleOne> yes.
<glundgren> im saying this as he have to respect customers
<glundgren> not as im doing anything
<elky> Customer?
<IdleOne> and you need to respect all the users and ops in #ubuntu*
<glundgren> yeah, althought its a free product, a user is considered a customer
<knome> we're not progressing; this is again turning towards ik onia, so let's end the discussion
<glundgren> IdleOne: now i read the guidelines, im aware
<IdleOne> anyway, you have the email address. Please part this channel.
<elky> glundgren: we are not the dispensaries of ubunut. We volunteer time to help people. We get to choose when we stop helping.
<elky> ubuntu*
<glundgren> elky: i understand that, but you guys are under the ubuntu ubrella
<glundgren> elky: i was talking friendly, manly, i am used to, it was not a deal for me, really
<IdleOne> glundgren: and when you enter our channels, we hold the umbrella.
<IdleOne> if you don't want to get wet, you need to be nice and follow the rules
<glundgren> IdleOne: yeah, i was banned, i understand that i was not being true to the guidelines
<IdleOne> great, so I'll see you in 24 hours and we can talk about you being unbanned
<glundgren> IdleOne: really, it was my first time asking for help in the channel
<IdleOne> yes really
<glundgren> is unfair what you guyr are doing, just saying
<glundgren> im not a flooder, or entered the channel menacing anyone, i was just looking for help
<IdleOne> we can talk about that in 24 hours. Please leave the channel now or I'll be forced to remove you which will only make it harder for you to get unbanned
<elky> glundgren: if you walked in to a store where you actually pay money and swore at the people serving you. What would happen?
<glundgren> elky: the logs shows, i didnt started being abusive
<elky> <glundgren> god, please, i've sinned... i spoke dirty language in the #ubuntu channel, forgive me
<glundgren> elky: i was joking around...
<glundgren> IdleOne: can i talk with elky?
<elky> i'm not going to pass verdict either way
<elky> so your discussion would be for naught. we'll need the channel clear for other people soon
<glundgren> elky: i know, but please read the logs, you will see that i didnt started anything
<glundgren> i just want to show this
<elky> My silence does not mean you should start petitioning me in PM.
<glundgren> oh guys, im talking with robots, im not petitioning anything
<glundgren> im just talking...
<glundgren> ok, i will leave
<IdleOne> beep bop bloop
<elky> So synopsis: Ikonia stepped out of helping him, so he kept poking at ikonia and called him a freak. He was told to stop using personal insults, then started swearing and trying to insult ikona more ("get a girlfriend"). Then insists he didn't start anything.
<elky> did i miss anything significant?
<IdleOne> not really
<Corey> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jordan_U> elky: Well, in addition to stepping out of helping them, ikonia did tell them that they were not qualified for their job (administering the server in question) which they took as a personal insult. You can decide if that's significant or not.
<Calinou> banned from #xubuntu?
<Calinou> I did nothing wrong
<Calinou> <Calinou> banned from #xubuntu?
<Calinou> <Calinou> I did nothing wrong
<bazhang> <Calinou> consider using non-LTS whenever possible...
<Calinou> ???
<Calinou> I didn't insult them or anything
<bazhang> you were asked not to give that sort of advice
<Calinou> do you have something personal against me?
<bazhang> I am merely answering
<LjL> considering how many times i've seen your nick mentioned, a few people here probably do by now ;(
<Calinou> can you stop having personal things, and unban me?
<Calinou> I won't do it again if you're so much against people
<bazhang> not personal
<Calinou> also, why deny that LTS works better in some cases?
<Calinou> especially desktop?
<bazhang> and saying that it's personal fails to see how that sort of advice is not welcome
<bazhang> you were banned from #ubuntu , and asked not to give that sort of advice
<bazhang> and then took it to #xubuntu and continued
<Calinou> so we can't suggest people to use another version?
<Calinou> what is this
<bazhang> ?
<Calinou> if someone wants a package only in a non-LTS, and suggest use of non-LTS, do they get permanently banned?
<Calinou> why are you acting like Mortvert?
<IdleOne> What is a Mortvert?
<Calinou> some idiotic op from #minecraft
<Calinou> permbanned me
<Calinou> (real permban)
<IdleOne> ah. always the op
<Calinou> not all of them are idiotic
<Calinou> but some are
<IdleOne> I think it would be best if you found some other forum/channels to "help" in.
<Calinou> I do
<Calinou> but, what if I have support question?
<Calinou> permbanning people in support channels is STUPID
<Myrtti> who said it was a permban? we do review the bans every now and then
<Myrtti> some are even autoremoved
<IdleOne> there is also askubunt.com
<IdleOne> askubuntu.com *
<Calinou> it IS permban
<Calinou> it was confirmed a few days ago by some other op
<Myrtti> and the ops aren't a hive mind, it can be revoked by another op
<Calinou> never happened, noone bothered doing it
<Myrtti> the question is will it, by whom, and when
<Calinou> so, it doesn't exist
<IdleOne> technically all bans are permanent, until they are no longer permanent.
<Calinou> yes
<jbroome> that was deep
<LjL> we've always been at war with eurasia
<Myrtti> ceterum censeo Carthago esse delendam
<Myrtti> (no don't spank me!)
<Myrtti> I know my Latin sucks.
<IdleOne> Calinou: At this time the bans will remain in place. Was there anything else we can help you with?
<Calinou> no...
<Calinou> let's hope my buntu installs work
<IdleOne> Oakfeather: How can we help you?
<Oakfeather> IdleOne, oh, I was just observing the Calinou dispute
<Oakfeather> so, nothing.
<IdleOne> Well, that is over for now. Have a nice day.
<Oakfeather> You too
<elky> Oakfeather: no.
<jbroome> i didn't see them join or i would have nudged
<Oakfeather> elky: What is it?
<elky> Oakfeather: don't be like calinou.
<Oakfeather> In what way?
<LjL> banned?
<Oakfeather> lol
<elky> you're here. don't do that for a start. don't be a troll. don't spectate trolls.
<LjL> (was a guess!)
<Oakfeather> I wasn't intending to say anything, I was just wondering what was being argued.
<elky> Oakfeather: don't spectate trolls.
<elky> I'd hate to add another person to my wolfgame "who to target on n1" list.
<Oakfeather> lol
<Oakfeather> Calinou is my friend so I just wanted to look so I knew what he was talking about
<Oakfeather> But anyway I won't come on again
<jbroome> mosey along
<Oakfeather> See ya
<elky> they are so on that list.
<Myrtti> the one elky sends lumps of coal to?
<elky> <elky> I'd hate to add another person to my wolfgame "who to target on n1" list.
<IdleOne> I bet I'm on that list
<elky> you don't play wolfgame, so no
<IdleOne> I should be on that list.
<IdleOne> I have played wolfgame but I had to stop because rww hated being my first target all the time
<elky> yeah games stop being fun when you can't play them.
<elky> typing "!join" over and over is unfun
<Tubby> Hi
<Tubby> !ops | ^_^
<ubottu> ^_^: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> Tubby called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (^_^)
<Tubby> whats up homies
<hggdh> hey Tubby, how is Jesus doing?
<Tubby> hes in heaven
<Tubby> not sure
<Tubby> he is coming back to destroy the wicked(people outside the catholic church)
<hggdh> Tubby: I would be afraid if I were to be Christian
<Tubby> fear of god = wisdom
<hggdh> since I am not, I do not care
<elky> living without being made to be scared of everything is kinda nice
<Tubby> if that dosent change you will Burn forever
<Myrtti> so, how's knitting going, Tubby?
<Myrtti> Minecraft?
<Myrtti> watching tv?
<Tubby> LOL
<Tubby> bible
<Tubby> catholic church
<Myrtti> nah.
<Tubby> you have a god of your own imagination you will perish if you dont repent
<Myrtti> wat?
<Myrtti> that didn't make any sense
<Tubby> athiest?
<Myrtti> are you getting enough attention btw?
<Myrtti> good.
<elky> Myrtti: false idols etc i think. like if someone wrote a book and people worshipped the protagonist.
 * Myrtti strokes Tubby's head
<Myrtti> run along now, dear
<Myrtti> you've had your fun.
<Tubby> !ops | REPENT
<Tubby> !staff | Repent
<Tubby> !ops
<Tubby> !staff
<Tubby> ban me
<elky> oh dear, it looks like the bot ignores you
<Tubby> elky: duh
<Myrtti> awwww, someone took the toy away
<Myrtti> :-(
<Tubby> elky:  now ban me like you always do
<Myrtti> it was me ^______^
<Myrtti> seriously though
<Myrtti> knock it off
<Tubby> http://www.dreamwidth.org/userpic/398424/466265
<Tubby> kind of hot elky
<elky> many creepy, wow, much stalker
<Myrtti> so skillful
<Tubby> simple
<Tubby> in google
<Tubby> "elky" "ubuntu"
<Myrtti> in google "doge" "meme"
<elky> you're the first to figure that out, congratulations.
 * Myrtti sticks a golden star sticker on Tubby's shirt
 * Tubby tubby shoves that golden star sticker up his ass
<Myrtti> charming.
<elky> the bible allows that kind of thing now?
<Tubby> ?
<Tubby> !ops | ^_^
<hggdh> it does!
<Tubby> why
<hggdh> how would I know?
<LjL> nej
<LjL> i Bibeln står det skrivet, det är bögarnas fel
<Myrtti> nini sweeties
<ikonia> repent
<Myrtti> hark!
<hggdh> can I re-paint, instead?
<topyli> feel free. but mind. you can only put dark on light. you can't turn black into pink!
<hggdh> hum. A goal, after all.
 * hggdh goes trying to transform black in pink overtones
#ubuntu-ops 2014-01-18
<cprofitt> by the way hggdh - congrats on the IRC council
<hggdh> cprofitt: thank you, sir
<ubottu> StevenK called the ops in #ubuntu-devel ()
<paddy> so, elky & rww: is that what you guys wanted to achieve, by opping rww on the offtopic channel so he can kick me without any reason?
<paddy> i would call this a break of the code of conduct
<rww> @btlogin
 * paddy sets the timer to 5 more minutes
<IdleOne> paddy: he also kicked another user and elky
<paddy> to cover what he was aiming for, yes
<IdleOne> I'm fairly certain it was all meant to be funny
<paddy> no
<IdleOne> but I see where you are coming from
<paddy> not according to what he said on #ubuntu-devel
<paddy> no.
<rww> out of interest, which bit of what I said?
<rww> sorry for appearing, btw. my ears were burning. left-over superpower from when i staffed :(
<paddy> your self fullfilling prophecy has become real
<paddy> you figured out how you can trigger me so i escalate situations
<paddy> and you are all proud of it
<paddy> i am sure to elky this kind of male attitude is super sexy
<paddy> but this is not about having fun on my costs
<paddy> this fun ends here
<rww> !o4o =~ s/war,/war, fun,/
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<rww> There, all sorted. Anything else we can help you with today?
<paddy> rww: yes
<paddy> rww: pack your bag. grab your elkynatious bride and your few friends and make a new channel so you can leave #ubuntu-offtopic
<paddy> #ubuntu-offtopic is a community channel
<paddy> rww: otherwise, i will find people who stress you the way you stress me
<rww> I strongly recommend that you petition the IRC Council to permaban me, elky, and my few friends from #ubuntu-offtopic. It is the fastest way to achieve this goal :)
<IdleOne> alrighty then. we done here?
<rww> Unfortunately, though, I am unable to do it myself without elky giving me ops again, which she can't do because we banned fun from #ubuntu-offtopic at your request.
<rww> Sorry about that.
<paddy> IdleOne: we are not done
<paddy> i repeat:
<paddy> rww: pack your bag. grab your elkynatious bride and your few friends and make a new channel so you can leave #ubuntu-offtopic
<IdleOne> So. Here is how I see it. paddy is upset because elky gave rww ops and rww kicked paddy.
<paddy> i cant re-join #ubuntu-offtopic until rww and his folks leave
<IdleOne> Am I right so far?
<paddy> no
<paddy> i am 2 steps ahead
<IdleOne> right, well I'm trying to catch up. please humor me
<paddy> the conclusion is that the channel is not run as community channel at the moment. this is not acceptable
<IdleOne> according to?
<paddy> as per example of today. other examples are that new users are labeled as trolls and then treated bad, etc.
<IdleOne> you will agree that your personal track record in #ubuntu* is not the most stellar?
<paddy> says who?
<IdleOne> says me
<paddy> how would you know for sure?
<IdleOne> after looking at our ban tracker
<paddy> digging up shit that is how many years old now?
<IdleOne> problem with shit is that it never really goes away
<paddy> there was 1 ban situation in the near past
<paddy> thats it
<paddy> it never goes away because people want it to be remembered
<paddy> and i know who these people are
<IdleOne> you make it so they can't forget
<phunyguy> (this is a good example.)
<paddy> there is no way of doing that, because of people like elky
<paddy> people who are not worth the piece of paper where they signed the code of conduct
<IdleOne> people like elky is why this community is as functional as it is (dysfunctional as it may still be)
<paddy> i never saw any work of elky only bloggings
<paddy> hot air
<paddy> but thats side tracking the problem now
<IdleOne> what she writes about in her personal time does not concern me.
<IdleOne> what concerns me right now is what exactly your complaint is?
<paddy> the point is that a small group of individuals controls #ubuntu-offtopic aside from situations where somebody is offending
<IdleOne> how do you propose we fix this?
<paddy> they actively provoke people to behave in an emotions driven way
<IdleOne> So, you are saying it is their fault you bahve badly?
<paddy> remove channel access from certain people
<paddy> i am not saying its their fault but they provoked it willingly
<IdleOne> ok, who do you think we should remove access for?
<paddy> e.g. if somebody gives operator priviledges to another user who is not in the access list
<paddy> rww is not even an ubuntu member
<paddy> how would he be a representative for the community?
<rww> I should probably stick to representing Ubuntu offline, where I'm a leader of a LoCo, huh.
<IdleOne> Do you think that our ops lack the ability to judge who can be trusted to not harm the channel or its users to badly? I mean it was just a kick, not the end of the world really.
<paddy> rww: that means you signed the code of conduct?
<rww> paddy: yep
<IdleOne> rww's status in the ubuntu community is not at question.
<paddy> rww: and then you are trolling me so i turn into a troll so you can call me as that?
<IdleOne> lets focus on the issue
<paddy> read that fucking piece of paper again
<IdleOne> paddy: Please don't curse
<paddy> ok
<paddy> here is the deal
<paddy> somebody from the channel management comes to me and says something like "paddy, we dont like you there. have a nice day" then i take this to my logs and we are done
<IdleOne> by channel management you mean someone from the IRCC?
<paddy> somebody who is not just a mode pussy like elky
<IdleOne> alright
<IdleOne> paddy: I am on the Ubuntu IRC council. You are not welcome in #ubuntu-offtopic any longer. You are also now being advised to not disrupt any other Ubuntu IRC channels or you won't be welcome there either.
<paddy> alright
<IdleOne> Thank you for bringing your concerns to us about our channel ops.
<paddy> thank you and have a nice time
<IdleOne> Same to you.
<IdleOne> !o4o =~ s/war, fun,/war,/
<ubottu> Nothing changed there
<rww> IdleOne: I'm not /that/ obnoxious.
<IdleOne> changed it back?
<rww> yep
<IdleOne> yes you are
<IdleOne> but that is part of your charm
<rww> and that's why you're chomping at the bit to give me back #ubuntu-offtopic ops
<elky> at least then i can evade the flack
<rww> elky: except not, because everything one of us does is the other one's fault from now on
<IdleOne> I don't know about that. just recently (look up ^) received a complaint about you abusing ops
<rww> that is the burden I must bear
<elky> lol
<rww> IdleOne: I only abuse ops that want to be abused, thanks.
<IdleOne> sounds legit
<IdleOne> why can't you be a good op and pick on phunyguy or something
<phunyguy> :(
<IdleOne> shaddap! you love it.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, phunyguy said: !unforget etiquette
<phunyguy> tattle.
<Myrtti> anyone up for a winter cleaning?
<Tubby> Good Morning homies
<Tubby> you betrayed me ikonia
<Tubby> i thought we were family
<Tubby> nooooooooooooooo waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<IdleOne> :/
<IdleOne> Good morning
#ubuntu-ops 2014-01-19
<lotuspsychje> reporting a query from #ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> <__afrodita__> show gratis (solo hooy) --> http://s422803032.mialojamiento.es
<rww> onfirmed
<rww> confirmed **
<rww> elky ^
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1652 users, 4 overflows, 1656 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1657 users, 5 overflows, 1661 limit))
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (root*)
<elky> langemann: do you have an issue?
<langemann> No, I was just curious about the channel really after the incident in #ubuntu. I'll take my leave now. :)
<rww> elky: harse
<rww> elky: harsh ** should have gone with "how can i provide you with excellent customer service"
<rww> maybe throw some emoticons in there
<elky> lol
<Myrtti> !hcr > Myrtti
<Myrtti> !hcl > Myrtti
<ubottu> Myrtti, please see my private message
<elky> is this hfsplus?
<elky> he greeted #defocus as "african-americans"
<Myrtti> don't think so
<Myrtti> Just Some other nutter
<elky> yeah, it was a long shot
<elky> he's going to be one of the regular pests though
<elky> his first lines in #defocus after the greeting included actually telling people to be gay.
<elky> and telling people to use a trigger warning before saying the word "dick"
<elky> ah, it appears he has actually played in ot before
<elky> 2014-01-04T07:50:46 *** JESUS_WAS_A_JEW (~alex@206.116.40.38) has joined #ubuntu-offtopic
<elky> he was banned, the ban was removed
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (sultan)
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (sultan,)
<rww> !virus =~ s/windows/Windows/
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<ubottu> lawr called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<rww> IdleOne: they're being odd in #freenode too, btw
<IdleOne> gonna let Pricey deal with it
<lawr> hi
<Pricey> lawr: /ignore'd them?
<lawr> no
<lawr> Emporer is a pedo, Emporer is a pedo
<lawr> he asked me to add him on Facebook
<lawr> and he is 25
<lawr> and he is obsessed with horseporn
<Pricey> lawr: Ok thanks. Just "/ignore emporer" now.
<lawr> Can you PM him?
<lawr> Pricey:
<elky> lawr: we'll deal with it from here, you can ignore him and carry on as you were
<lawr> k
<elky> is there anything else that you need from this channel?
<lawr> no.
<elky> why are you advertising channels in #ubutnu?
<elky> *#ubuntu
<lawr> to get more members in my channel, silly:)
<elky> yeah your complaint here is now rated as unfounded and you can leave and never return. Bye
<lawr> wait
<lawr> I can post you a screenshot
<lawr> Did you PM him?
<IdleOne> leave now.
<elky> uh.
<elky> yeshi in #u is probably them too
<rww> so, umm, not that it's my business, but there are quite a lot of bans and quiets in here for an ops channel...
<elky> with a few exceptions, the ones owned by the ircd can probably go
<ikonia> I know those can go
<elky> all the comcast ones that aren't owned by a human now can go
<elky> they almost certainly won't be on that lease anymore
<rww> i wish i knew how to change my comcast ip, i can never get it to work :(
<ikonia> ask hfsplus
<rww> anyways. perfm seems to have disappeared into the past, so hers could go too
<ikonia> then repent
<ikonia> thats nice that shes gone away totally
<elky> are all her nick accounts gone?
<rww> as far as I can see
<elky> nice
<ikonia> then it was a good christmas :)
<Unit193> rww: Really?
<elky> there is no reason c-50 or c-66 at comcast should be banned long term
<elky> those are far too wide for that
<rww> Unit193: hrm?
<elky> Unit193: have you seen her elsewhere?
<Unit193> elky: Response to another comment.
<rww> ikonia: i think it's different for different parts of the country. i tried resetting pretty much everything and it didn't work, i think it's tied to MAC here
<rww> whereas elsewhere i've heard people changing it by turning modem off and on
<elky> possible depends on the service type too?
<rww> Comcast only behaves differently for business vs. residential. Comcast business lines have different rDNS.
<rww> (and are actually static)
<elky> fix the list :D
<elky> LjL: is that ban from you in the list necessary?
<rww> 22:27:50 -!- #ubuntu-ops q *ncog!*.*@* pratchett.freenode.net 1388953319
<rww> quiets are not windows files guys
<elky> thanks :D
<rww> elky: now let's do the same thing in #u and -ot :P
<rww> (except more conservatively obv)
<elky> appropriate to the contexts yes
<elky> also, you guys will note "emporer" spoke just before. plz to keep eyes on them
<rww> 23:19:20 -!- AmLearning [~StopAbuse@gay.tail.sx] has joined #ubuntu
<rww> [problem probability intensifies]
<k1l> he joines with another client, too
<elky> he was saying stuff in #u that looked like amsg intended for #bitcoin-* channels too
#ubuntu-ops 2015-01-12
<daftykins> i'm getting abuse in a PM from 'pustyi'
<daftykins> err now it's turning racial 0o
<rww> sigh, he's back /again/?
<rww> sec
<daftykins> which one is this?
<rww> aaaapie, BadApe, badape, batsazz, copsblk, helltest, letsgets, liberalPIGS, ralphsme, ratlerkaa, ratsbag, scatsear, snakebreath, ubagtu
<daftykins> hmm interesting, i don't recognise any of those. must be a friend/alternate nick for that one that was just in whining at me
<rww> he PMs random people
<daftykins> the 'qietjam' fellow
<daftykins> phunyguy: i figure you may've had an issue with how i addressed a user earlier, i would imagine you've never taught teenagers :)
<daftykins> when a user refuses to even scrollback a page or two to find a command already suggested, if you keep holding their hand they can take advantage of that.
<daftykins> i'd appreciate you taking problems up with me directly instead of just making faces though
<phunyguy> It just came off as rude.
<phunyguy> so does what you are doing now.
<phunyguy> rude and confrontational.
<daftykins> so i shouldn't bring it up in future?
<phunyguy> I apologize for doing that in public....
<phunyguy> that's as far as I will go.
<phunyguy> (besides, you turned around and did the same thing)
<daftykins> hmm, which turnaround thing?
<daftykins> i do agree with you about that incident, but i think i've done a lot to improve the friendliness over the past few months :)
<daftykins> considering how many idiots and trolls come in on a regular basis it's a tough place to keep a cool head in
<daftykins> anyway i'm going to step away now, thanks for the quick response rww
<ubottu> theadmin called the ops in #ubuntu (william1978)
<rww> two factoid-related things I wish our users would read:
<rww> 1) "(ONLY use this trigger in emergencies)" ~ from ops factoid
<rww> 2) "Please ask the user to speak in the correct language /before/ firing one of these triggers at them." ~ IRC Guidelines
<rww> @mark #ubuntu cfhowlett asked *again* to cut down on shotgunning factoids when he doesn't know answers
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<AlanBell> hggdh: hiya
<ikonia> hello AlanBell, nice to see you acctive.
<AlanBell> I check in from time to time :)
<ikonia> still nice to see you active
<popey> Is it possible to reclaim #ubuntu-podcast ? (which is currently owned by freenode-staff) ?
<hggdh> AlanBell: Unit193 would like to have Drone` dealing with floods, lowfloods, and others on #ubuntu. Can you please coordinate with him?
<hggdh> popey: yes, it is possible, it is part of our namespace
<AlanBell> hggdh: Unit193 sure
<hggdh> AlanBell: thank you
<popey> hggdh: what's the process?
<hggdh> popey: I (or someone in the IRCC) have to ask staff to give ubuntuirccouncil +F; we then get to own the channel, and can work on it
<popey> ok. Great.
<hggdh> popey: already asking staff for it
<popey> \o/
 * popey hugs hggdh 
 * hggdh hugs popey back
<retroispresto> [07:15] <choker> Muffin asked me to ask you. If you love enough to lick asshole   [07:15] <retroispresto> Pardon? [07:16] <choker> I heard you picked johnjohn101 ass
<retroispresto> choker is messaging random peeps in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pici> retroispresto: thanks, removed.
<retroispresto> okay.
<xangua> can I please be unbanned? my internet connection has been dropping a lot lately, I mean I live in mexico for god's sake :P
<ikonia> hello xangua
<ikonia> ahh you've had some stability problems
<ikonia> is it ok now ?
<xangua> And I was eating a huge burger so I wasn't even on the screen
<ikonia> yes, but is the connection stable now
<xangua> well I'm using irccloud right now
<Unit193> To be precise, you were having maxsendQ issues.
<ikonia> I've removed the ban forwad for you
<xangua> well I'm basically using a irc bouncer, so it should be ok for now
<xangua> this is already the second time in a lifetime
 * xangua You’ve been banned from #ubuntu-offtopic :P
<ikonia> there you go
<phunyguy> thanks ikonia
<ikonia> no problem
<phunyguy> xangua: did you get my PM?
<xangua> I don't get PM's :P
<phunyguy> just curious if it made it through
<phunyguy> oh
<phunyguy> haha
<phunyguy> carry on then.
#ubuntu-ops 2015-01-13
<AlanBell> Unit193: what is the plan for Drone?
<Unit193> AlanBell: To use it in #kubuntu, #ubuntu, and likely #ubuntu+1 if needed.  It's been in debug mode past few months, which means it reports to -monitor when it'd take action, and it generally has better coverage of the different types of attacks than unopaste/AttackProtector does.  I sent a message to the list that outlines the features and plan, though a couple things have changed since.
<AlanBell> OK, so what action do you want me to take? retire unopaste?
<Unit193> Just for #ubuntu right now.
<AlanBell> Unit193: sorry, broadband went down, not sure if I missed something there
<Unit193> <+Unit193> Just for #ubuntu right now.
<Unit193> Not sure if you'd want to add someone as an admin in case the test doesn't go well, but I see you're the only one.
<AlanBell> 00:36 -!- unopaste [meetingolo@ubuntu/bot/unopaste] has left #ubuntu ["AlanBell"]
<Unit193> OK, and I've enabled Drone` now.  Thanks.
<AlanBell> cool
<AlanBell> unopaste was in #kubuntu, #ubuntu, #ubuntu-irc, #ubuntu-release-party, #ubuntu-sandbox, and #unopaste
<Pici> ..
<ikonia> ...
<rww> I set cmode -j on #ubuntu while everything's bouncing around, so we don't get as much -unregged forwarding
<rww> will reset +j 5:10 when it calms down
<h00k> weee
<rww> reset +j
 * rww wanders off
#ubuntu-ops 2015-01-14
<ubottu> johnjohn101 called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<retroispresto> part
<retroispresto> whoops!
<ubottu> bubbasaures called the ops in #ubuntu (strangle translate please)
<bubbasaures> For the record I have been a little of in my respect of others on the main channel, I do reflect and will work on it, just feeling a little focused on, I'm not new here and I know my work on the channel means nothing in the overall picture. ;)
#ubuntu-ops 2015-01-15
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, g4vr0che said: !away GF is here
<g4vr0che> Excuse me. I believe I inadvertenly sent something here via ubottu. It can be safely disregarded. Thanks
<ikonia> ok
<ikonia> no problem
<phunyguy> Need to keep an eye on that nicholas fella.
<genii> Apologies
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, javi404 said: ubottu: wtf are you talking about? is systemd not relavent?
<valorie> ooo, can't spell relevant either, tsk tsk
 * genii hears about coffee
<rww> hrm, I haven't been called a nazi in a while
<valorie> :(
<rww> fun fact: said user then moved to the Ubuntu subreddit to complain about me
<rww> he managed to pick the *only other* Ubuntu thing I moderate to complain on
<Tm_T> aww
<rww> which, amusingly, lets me see what other posts he's made on reddit. including the large number of them to /r/mensrights, wherein he discusses his dislike of women
<rww> real winner there
<rww> oh look, racism and problematic nsfw ones too
<valorie> an all around fun troll?
<rww> it's actually fairly fascinating
<rww> he seems to have parental issues
<Flannel> rww: and how does that make you feel?
<rww> i haven't had a decent insight into the mind of a troll in a while
<Flannel> rww: tell me more about decent insight into the mind of a troll
<rww> this isn't the 90s flannel, nobody knows what Eliza is any more
<Flannel> :(
<rww> ironically, he also posts anti-Jewish stuff to /r/conspiracy
<rww> so
<rww> that's a bit hilarious
<elky> maybe he was complimenting you in his own way?
<rww> maybe he's frustrated because he's one of the minority in that subreddit that actually think the holocaust happened
<rww> aanndd just found his alt account
<rww> which he uses to upvote and agree with himself
<rww> because lol
<valorie> at least he's not out on the streets creating havok
<rww> indeed
<ubottu> nhaines called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<phunyguy> rww: which user was it?
<rww> phunyguy: IRC handle javi404, reddit handles javi404 and 355pm
<phunyguy> ahh ok
<phunyguy> I had a similar experience with someone else, only they know me just here.... but I found them on facebook and it was basically what I expected.
<phunyguy> tough guy only on the Internet... minimum wage job because he can't keep one for more than a month, family issues, problems with authority, etc
<phunyguy> after telling me how bad he would beat me up, and how I would fold like paper on the streets, etc, I found a picture he posted where he said he was scared while driving through the ghetto.
<phunyguy> made my afternoon.
<rww> then there's the guy who used to be in #ubuntu-offtopic until I banned him enough and then migrated to ##chat, who's a rabid republican who hates obama and liberals and welfare... but is dirt poor and on welfare
 * phunyguy grumbles
 * IdleOne takes phunyguy's welfare stamps and gubmant cheez
<phunyguy> I am one of the weird ones that actually likes government cheese, IdleOne.
<phunyguy> And I have been on food stamps before.  Not something I would wish on anyone.
<Pici> I'd fold you like an origami swan.
<phunyguy> Pici: promise?
<phunyguy> pinky swear....
<genii> ouchies
<daftykins> best watch this kingtat fellow, utter lies and poor advice are being spewed
#ubuntu-ops 2015-01-16
<rww> whoo, it's that dude from last time
<ikonia> ok
<ikonia> ahh you know him
<rww> yeppppp
<rww> current nick list: badape, BadApe, batsazz, chinkese, choke, copsblk, helltest, liberalPIGS, macadoo, macataxs, nontot, ratlerkaa, ratsbag, ratsbe, scatsear, snakebreath, strangle, ubagtu
<elky> i wonder what racial slur "kingtat" plays to
<elky> or i guess, which anti-liberal bent
<rww> in PM with him, will paste it to BT when I'm done
<rww> it's... not polite on his part
<elky> if this is the guy who was strangle/choke yesterday then no he won't be
<rww> it is
<rww> odd, this sort of person always seems to have very good queerdar
<rww> not sure why they always seem to find my orientation relevant though ;)
<rww> @btlogin
<rww> PM log added to BT#65812
<rww> @duration 65812 180d
<ubottu> 65812 will be removed after 6 months.
<Tm_T> hai
<ubottu> cecja called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> squinty called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> squinty called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> ActionParsnip called the ops in #ubuntu (egregius)
#ubuntu-ops 2015-01-17
<ubottu> HFSPLUS called the ops in #ubuntu+1 (noooo waaaa)
<HFSPLUS> nooooooooooo waaaaaaaaaaaaa
<HFSPLUS> nooooooooooo waaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ubottu> HFSPLUS called the ops in #ubuntu+1 (noooo waaaa)
<HFSPLUS> nooooooooooo waaaaaaaaaaaaa
<valorie> geez, the stamina of the true troll
<ubottu> bubbasaures called the ops in #ubuntu (rapeclown nick)
<valorie> lovely
<IdleOne> handled
<ubottu> bubbasaures called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<c0mrade> WriteLn.Console("Hello");
<bazhang> <eaxxae> noobs in terminal, always leads to trouble...
<bazhang> :|
<OmegaOne> WAAA
<OmegaOne> !ops
<ubottu> lawr called the ops in #ubuntu (AfterTheRain)
<ubottu> valorie called the ops in #ubuntu-women ()
<valorie> please someone quiet the troll
<valorie> linus_x
<Unit193> You don't have access there?
<valorie> nope
<valorie> I asked once, but I think it was forgotten
<bubbasaures> gotta spam on the channel
#ubuntu-ops 2015-01-18
<daftykins> <sponges> show gratis (solo hooy) --> http://s422803032.mialojamiento.es/
<daftykins> friendly spammer returns
<elky> is daftykins aware he's kindly putting that url in to our irc logs for the spammer?
<lotuspsychje> some spam from #ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> <sponges> show gratis (solo hooy) --> http://s422803032.mialojamiento.es/
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (sponges query spam (see #ubuntu-ops))
 * elky looks up
 * elky facepalms
<rww> wat is channel emergency
<valorie> what happened to ubottu in #kubuntu?
<valorie> oh good lord, forget I said that
<ubottu> Ben64 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ikonia> all fine
<Unit193> -ot too
<ikonia> yup
<ikonia> and gone
<ubottu> [Arab] called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<k1l> !hacking
<ubottu> A hacker is a person who delights in having an intimate understanding of the internal workings of a system, computers and computer networks in particular, as defined by Request for Comments (RFC) 1392 - i.e. a good programmer  -- crackers on the other hand break systems, see also !piracy
<k1l> !illegal
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<bazhang> !spam
<ubottu> Please don't spam
<bazhang> haha
<k1l> :(
<bazhang> the least spammy is the spam one
<bazhang> classic
<Unit193> And still one of the best,
<Unit193> !anything
<ubottu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<bazhang> !anything`
<bazhang> awww
<k1l> <hoenir> best irc for ethical/black cracking?      is this waht i think it is?
<bazhang> !oxymoron
<bazhang> @random ban mute lart
<ubottu> lart
<bazhang> jacksparrow would've larted him by now
<Cromag1> noooo waaaaaaa
<ubottu> Cromag1 called the ops in #ubuntu+1 (nooo waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa)
<rww> yawn.
<elky> you know, it's more a waste of your time than ours
<rww> i'm assuming he's unemployed or 15 or something, has plenty of time to waste
<elky> there being dozens of us, and one of you
<rww> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lKie-vgUGdI
<valorie> not amusing enough to get out the popcorn popper, even
<Cromag1> actually i work the night shift so up yours
<rww> doing what?
<Cromag1> retail
<rww> lol
<Cromag1> who cares im only 21
<phunyguy> (gas station)
<rww> another reason to pity you i guess
<Cromag1> and i am saved by the blood of christ so it does not matter if i die or not i know i am going to heaven when i die
<phunyguy> not sure what other overnight retail there is
<elky> Cromag1: i prefer warmer climes.
<Cromag1> patriots are on!patriots are on!patriots are on!patriots are on!patriots are on!patriots are on!patriots are on!patriots are on!patriots are on!patriots are on!patriots are on!patriots are on!
<elky> phunyguy: 7-11s don't always have gas
<phunyguy> oh
<rww> speaking of going to hell in a handbasket, i wonder how many bans we have now
<phunyguy> good question
<rww> oh, we have to go out, nvm
 * rww wanders off
#ubuntu-ops 2016-01-18
<k1l_> bob2017: hi
<bob2017> hi k1
<k1l_> how can we help you?
<bob2017> i came to watch EnderCreeper argue about his mute
<k1l_> no need to come here. this channel is logged, you can read the log.
<bob2017> these sorts of things are a lot better in realtime.  is my additional presence in here offensive in some way?
<k1l_> yes.
<k1l_> we have had bad experience with some gang sitting in here and eating popcorn and making jokes while we try to settle issues with users.
<k1l_> so we have a "no ideling for non team members" rule
<Jordan_U> I'm leaving now, will unmute EndCreeper after discussion in PM.
<Jordan_U> (Sorry, realized that I'm about to be flooded in and need to leave in a hurry)
<bob2017> oh boo :(
<Unit193> holdr: Howdy.  Anything we can do for you today?
<bazhang> jinbaba is just posting this in multiple channels, ##windows , #ubuntu , not really an ubuntu issue afaict
<ikonia> ughh, really
<ikonia> so he's not trying to secure ubuntu
<ikonia> he's just doing general security
<bazhang> thus my suggestion of the security channel
<bazhang> he's been at this for near half day
<ikonia> how dissapointing
<k1l_> and there is another one on the /boot is full list
<phunyguy> I didn't see the actual /boot is full issue in the channel, but out of curiosity, is it the issue where old kernels aren't removed?  IIRC the fix for that was released a month or so back.
<k1l_> phunyguy: afaik there is no fix on 14.04 but on the ones after 14.04
<phunyguy> k1l_: no, I am only on 14.04... the fix was released.  My old kernels are removed just fine.
<phunyguy> was a bug in the unattended-upgrades package
<phunyguy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unattended-upgrades/+bug/1267059
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1267059 in unattended-upgrades (Ubuntu Trusty) ""Unattended-Upgrade::Remove-Unused-Dependencies" does not work " [High,Fix released]
<nicomachus> got a nice, friendly PM from a new troll: https://i.imgur.com/RKuVF0b.jpg
<nicomachus> direct response to something said in #ubuntu-offtopic
<IdleOne> nicomachus: handled.
<nicomachus> thanks.
<lotuspsychje> can someone unban Blueskaj from #ubuntu he's one of our regulars that volunteered for years here...
<genii> IdleOne: One of yours....
<IdleOne> lotuspsychje: No.
<lotuspsychje> why exactly?
<IdleOne> You should also know better than to come here for them. If they want to be unbanned they need to resolve it themselves
<lotuspsychje> if this is how you guys treat regulars that come to help users for years...what a shame
<IdleOne> Similar attitude Blueskaj has. Years of service does not grant you free passes to ignore the guidelines.
<Pici> What? it doesn't?  Oh man, thats what I've been working towards.
<ikonia> certailny does warrent discussing it with them though
<ikonia> certainly
<ikonia> people can get lost when not nudged that they are slipping
<genii> !random shrimp coffee
<ubottu> genii: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<genii> More shrimp it is
 * Myrtti sneaks Taylors decaffinated into genii's mug
<genii> Myrtti: Is Taylors supposed to be good?
<Myrtti> genii: I drink it and can't really tell the difference, if talking of the UK version
<Myrtti> instant coffee on the other hand *brrrrrr*
<genii> Yep!
<genii> I've never seen it here but may look now
<valorie> decafinated!
<valorie> ++++
 * valorie sips coldbrew
<valorie> the carafe is on the table along with milk and sugar for anybody who wants GOOD coffee
<valorie> :-)
 * genii sidles over and pours a mug
<valorie> gosh, mine's gone, which means it's time to get up and do the shopping
<k1l> !guidelines > matthewp2
<bazhang> <matthewp2> can u upload a windows 10 iso on mediafire or google druve or etc
<k1l> really really bad user constellation right now
<bazhang> ##piracy fir pirates
<bazhang> cannot read links
<bazhang> so he has a history of this
<k1l> yesterday, yes
<k1l> and just some hours ago. is thought i would have made that clean in pm then
<k1l> *i thought
<bazhang> he didnt read the PM!
#ubuntu-ops 2016-01-19
<bazhang> wht cms plz
<k1l> *clear (man, i think i should not multitask right now :) )
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> k1l, he seems to just help with running an OS on the pi, and not really ubuntu at all
<bazhang> java is a virus
<k1l> everything is spyware
<k1l> cant wait for gnu hurd to rescue us all
<bazhang> you put spyware in that message!
<bazhang> not going to read it!
<k1l> http://www.xkcd.com/1508/   ;p
<bazhang> @random emacsvirus HURD
<ubottu> HURD
<bazhang> yeah!
<valorie> lol
#ubuntu-ops 2016-01-20
<k1l_> ballmer> lubuntu is the bear grylls of ubuntu distros
<k1l_> thought he would use the other famous quote/meme :/
<rww> stuck using a desktop environment that's actually just a group of random programs on top of openbox, better drink my own piss?
<k1l_> :)
<elky> keep an eye on the client that joined with him
<elky> he promptly went and told #freenode the same thing after getting banned. i guess he's already banned from #ubuntu?
<DrunkMethAddict> it doesn't work
<DrunkMethAddict> why?
<DrunkMethAddict> it says I am banned
<DrunkMethAddict> bazhang CarlFK chu DalekSec Dave DJones elky Flannel funkyHat h00k
<DrunkMethAddict> hggdh IdleOne ikonia
<DrunkMethAddict> jayne Jordan_U jpds jrib k1l_ kloeri knome Mamarok marienz mist mneptok Myrtti
<rww> you're doing that why?
<DrunkMethAddict> nhandler niko Pici popey Pricey
<DrunkMethAddict> rww, cuz I got banned for no reason
<DrunkMethAddict> so I am trying to get an ops attention
<DrunkMethAddict> are you an op?
<rww> well no, you got banned for talking about drugs and then nickspamming
<DrunkMethAddict> oh sorry
<NoDrugsHere> there, now I cac come back?
<NoDrugsHere> I won't spam
<rww> 08:57 < DrunkMethAddict> I got too drunk and now I forgot how to consume methamphetamine
<rww> go ahead and come back tomorrow when you're not too drunk :P
<NoDrugsHere> yeah that was a joke
<NoDrugsHere> LOL
<NoDrugsHere> I'll come back now if you please
<NoDrugsHere> and I'll come back in 30 seconds if you don't
<NoDrugsHere> which will it be?
<rww> i'll go with option c) tomorrow
<NoDrugsHere> 30 seconds it is, fucker, starting now
<DrunkMethAddict> LOL at your mom, sucker
<DrunkMethAddict> you're mean
<rww> and you're coming back tomorrow, thanks :)
<DrunkMethAddict> see ya later, I guess you have no room for trolls
<DrunkMethAddict> even though I'm 1337
<rww> @mark #ubuntu-ops DrunkMethAddict
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<rww> anyone know which one that was?
<rww> banforwarded the ident here, and opped chu in #ubuntu. feel free to steal his powers away once eurochanops wake up
<rww> 'night all
<Unit193> G'night.
<|TheWolf|> Hi! I just noticed I have been banned from #ubuntu, and I have no idea why. I've been told this is the place where I can find out why and/or get unbanned ;-)
<|TheWolf|away> sorry, got disconnected
<k1l_> well, the |thewolf| could stop using opne proxies that are banned.
<bazhang> did a double take on the nick 'hobbes'
<ikonia> not seen Sarah for a long time
<ikonia> sadly
<bazhang> 11y acct!
<Pici> I was wondering what she was doing the other day.
<bazhang> the question cleared up it wasnt the real hobbes
<Pici> well, her nick was hobbsee
<bazhang> oh right
<bazhang> thats weird I forgot that
<k1l_> #ubuntu-mate seems not be logged on irclogs.ubuntu.com. should it?
<OerHeks> Hi, i see a ban from ubottu on 87.67.157.249$##fix_your_connection , but 249.157-67-87.adsl-dyn.isp.belgacom.be is joining/parting , i guess there is something wrong?
<k1l> someone told freenode works with ip bans. but i saw it often not working.
<Unit193> k1l: That ban worked just fine, not once did the user cycle after it was set.  IP bans are nice as they work through cloaks or on hostnames.
<rww> I talked to OerHeks about it and cleared up the confusion earlier.
<rww> And IP bans work fine.
<Unit193> Yep, work great.
<Pici> good
<Unit193> Until they change IPs. ;)
<rww> indeed
<Pici> I was confused by it too
<rww> if they're not working, it's either PEBKAC or an IP change
<Pici> er, the comment here, not the thing
<Myrtti> pro tip: whois and host are great tools, which is why I always have my terminator split into half vertically, with commandline waiting on the other side
<Myrtti> (also have them aliased on irssi)
<Pici> It might be good to pull those into whois though... I should look at doing that.
<Pici> I already have geoip hooked in there.
<Unit193> Nice.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, TJ- said: ubottu: it sounds like the screen is just going into DPMS controlled backlight-off mode
#ubuntu-ops 2016-01-21
<retrojeff> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14588859/    Error on Line #27
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, olivier__ said: !mint is the right channel?
<k1l> !partitioning
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<k1l> diegoholiveira: hi
<diegoholiveira> Hi
<k1l> how can we help you?
<diegoholiveira> for now, I'm good. thanks
<k1l> ok, then please part this channel. this is a team channel and we cant allow users to idle in here. you are free to come back if there is an issue.
<peaceful> hello
<peaceful> whats up?
<peaceful> Can i join #ubuntu?
<rww> hi peaceful
<rww> looks like you got banned from there for suggesting do-release-upgrade -d (-d meaning "upgrade to non-released development version") repeatedly?
<peaceful> rww, yep
<peaceful> i thought it does release upgrade
<peaceful> honestly
<peaceful> But ok
<peaceful> im okay
<rww> < peaceful> | k1l, i know what it does
<rww> apparently not :|
<ikonia> he wasn't like that in pm when I messaged him after the mute
<rww> unsurprised
<ikonia> sorry to dissapoint
<ikonia> I like to surprise
#ubuntu-ops 2016-01-22
<bazhang> <sssilver> What's the point of Ubuntu in a world that already has OSX?
<bazhang> !snappy
<ubottu> Ubuntu Core is a rendition of Ubuntu with transactional updates using "snappy". For discussion and support, please visit #snappy and see http://www.ubuntu.com/snappy/
<svetlana> becasso100 is allegedly sending islam spam to people in #ubuntu
<svetlana> in pm
<ubottu> xangua called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (help https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/TZsfSNpg/Screenshot_20160121-234230.png)
<aeonchild> Hi
<aeonchild> When can I be unbanned from #ubuntu-offtopic?
<Flannel> aeonchild: Hi.  For almost every ban, there is no "time" that it'll be removed.  It's just about you coming in here and getting it resolved.
<aeonchild> Flannel: well I've come here a couple of times before and no one ever responde
<aeonchild> d
<Flannel> aeonchild: I can't speak for those times.  So I'm not sure.
<aeonchild> I was banned without warning after making a couple of jokes about memes
<Flannel> Not without warning.
<Flannel> But, as long as you agree to not purposefully cause a ruckus in -ot, I have no problem removing the ban.  I'm frankly surprised that it hasn't been removed already.
<aeonchild> I never saw a warning
<aeonchild> And of course I agree
<aeonchild> I wasn't even causing a ruckus then, intentionally or not, as far as I'm aware
<Flannel> aeonchild: Well, I'm not interested in arguing.  But kicks are generally considered warnings.  But regardless, I've removed the ban.
<aeonchild> Thanks
<aeonchild> I don't remember being kicked prior to being kickbanned and I don't have autorejoin so I'm not sure how I could have missed it, but maybe I've just forgotten
<Flannel> aeonchild: No worries.
<aeonchild> :)
<svetlana> sorry, I over-idled, and the issue is gone
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, nonaTure said: ubottu: this is also a http link without security
<k1l> <nonaTure> I want to write about it
<k1l> expect a new "omg omg omg ubuntu is spyware" article soon
<ikonia> hello nonaTure
<nonaTure> hi
<ikonia> what's up ?
<nonaTure> I find it horrific that there is no secure way to download ubuntu
<nonaTure> and verify it's image
<ikonia> ok ?
<ikonia> you're telling the #ubuntu-ops channel - which runs the irc channels ?
<ikonia> you've been told to log a bug on the launchpad too
<ikonia> tool
<nonaTure> you think that is ok?
<nonaTure> you told me this
<ikonia> so why are you joining here after already expressing your concern i n#ubuntu
<nonaTure> why not?
<ikonia> I suggest you stop joining IRC channels that will have no impaact
<ikonia> and actually log a bug,
<nonaTure> launchpad is not the only way to reach people
<Pici> nonaTure: we're not ubuntu developers nor do we have any control on the ubuntu/canonical server infrastructure.
<ikonia> it is the way to get change
<nonaTure> it is an important topic. everybody should know about it
<ikonia> right, so log a bug
<ikonia> if it's important you want it fixed
<ikonia> and the way to get it fixed is to log a bug
<Pici> Its like telling a police officer that you don't like where they put a traffic light.
<k1l> nonaTure: tl;dr: if you are annoying every one because you think its "totally important" it wont have an impact. file a bug so the people running the servers can think of a fix
<nonaTure> wait guys, I even got asked 'whats up?'
<nonaTure> so I told you
<k1l> !topic | nonaTure
<ubottu> nonaTure: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<nonaTure> is there no dev channel?
<ikonia> telling a dev channel doesn't do anything
<ikonia> you need to log a bug
<nonaTure> why so formal?
<k1l> the answer in the dev channel would be: file a bug
<Myrtti> nonaTure: because if if bugs are not formally filed in, they'll be all over the place and difficult for the devs to track down
<k1l> nonaTure: i think yu want som chatting channel: better try #ubuntu-offtopic . since you dont follow the advice given you 10 times now how to solve that issue
<Pici> k
<genii> Hm
<rww> lol, that issue's fun
<rww> they *used* to just be on an https wiki page, but apparently that page was "redundant with the gpg-signed SUMS files" on the mirrors
<rww> 'cause, you know, https and gpg are about the same in terms of ease of verification *sigh*
<SpikeSpiegel> I got a ban on my old cloak, #ubuntu-women *!*@unaffiliated/gitgud .... can you just use $a:GitGud or just *!*@*/gitgud so I don't accidentally join it, I can't remember all the places im banned.
<SpikeSpiegel> that would be great love you. bye
 * rww facepalms
<rww> is pisg the new freenude
<rww> sqlite> select distinct host from records where host like 'pisg%';
<rww> pisg/bruh/gitgud
<rww> pisg/stats/bot
<rww> pisg/user/nolsen
<rww> pisg/user/windows98sqlite> select distinct host from records where host like 'pisg%';
<rww> pisg/bruh/gitgud
<rww> pisg/stats/bot
<rww> pisg/user/nolsen
<rww> pisg/user/windows98
<rww> oops, did it twice. oh well, you get the idea
<rww> i'ma go with "yes"
<Unit193> Missed 'pisg/user/eclipse'
<rww> apparently i don't share channels with them then :P
<valorie> lucky you!
<valorie> how does one "accidently join" a channel?
<rww> well see, he has no trouble ignoring the channel guidelines and trolling, but ignoring the channel guidelines and ban-evading would be terrible
<rww> and he's banned from so many places that he can't keep track
<rww> alternatively: he's being attention-seeking
<valorie> bingo
<rww> side-note: this is his third cloak in as many weeks, and i've let staff know how thrilled i am by this
<valorie> yet we still do not have the technology to just directly shock spammers and trolls every time they spam and troll
<valorie> sigh
<valorie> oh well, it keeps mods occupied....
<rww> Xenthys: hello. something we can help with?
<Xenthys> rww: I'd like to say Windows98 isn't affiliated with us anymore
<Xenthys> and hello yes o/
<rww> elaborate on "us"?
<Xenthys> pisg
<rww> dropped windows98 and picked up gitgud, fun
<Xenthys> GitGud seems fair, he came here :p
 * rww facepalms
<elky> he's not.
<k1l_> why doesnt freenode staff give /known/troll cloaks so people do not have to keep track of that various cloaks
<Xenthys> well, we gave him that cloak and he didn't abuse it (yet?), time will tell
<elky> you're giving cloaks to people who are using them to terrorise channels. you should probably stop giving out cloaks
<rww> Two things:
<rww> actually, three
<rww> 0) who cares, it'll be some other group giving out stupid cloaks next month
<rww> 1) behavior of people you cloak reflects on your group
<k1l_> Xenthys: fyi: gitgud was just banned again from ubuntu channels because he used your cloak to troll again
<rww> not just ubuntu channels, btw
<rww> 2) hopefully at some point the ratio of "pisg mentions because of trolling" vs. "pisg mentions because of actual development on pisg" will change, because i would like to be able to use it
<Xenthys> can I reply to those 3 points?
<rww> I don't think it'd be too relevant to #ubuntu-ops, really.
<rww> I mean, you can, but I'm not interested in having a protracted conversation about this.
<Xenthys> I'll be quick then: 0 -> you seemed to care enough to list people with a pisg cloak from your DB; 1 -> if someone with a pisg cloak is distorbing the channels, feel free to tell us; 2 -> we're working on it, even if I have a lot of exams atm so I'm not completely into it yet
<Xenthys> (please ignore the typos ó_ò)
<rww> 0) takes about 10 seconds, sqlite's open in another screen, 1) GitGud's disturbing a bunch of channels and is a flagrant troll, 2) okay. I look forward to seeing commits that aren't Sebastian messing with pisg.cfg soon
<elky> nolsen also joined gitgud in activities elsewhere earlier.
<rww> s/tian/tien/
<Xenthys> We perfectly know GitGud's abilities and nolsen's past, that's why if you have a log snippet from http://irclogs.ubuntu.com don't hesitate
<valorie> why give cloaks to known trolls?
<elky> Xenthys: you're in the freenude channel. you can go look yourself.
<rww> ah. that explains a lot.
<elky> yeah if a channel called "freenude" takes a cloak from a person for misusing the cloak, it's probably a bad idea to give them a cloak.
<elky> i expected that to be common sense, but apparently it's not that common.
<Xenthys> how to say/explain my thoughts, I miss some words :/…
<Xenthys> whatever, if you have proofs about a disturbing activity from him or anyone with a cloak like that you know where to report it, and about GitGud we know him as someone else than that common troll and we somewhere expected him not to "betray" (didn't find a more appropriate word) us
<Xenthys> well, I guess I'm off-topic and not really welcome here, you know where to find me
<elky> see now i'm pretty sure i just reported it to him.
<genii> I knew these freenude cloaks were going to be trouble eventually
<rww> flippant staff ideas usually are. i mean, look what happened when they made me staff :D
<elky> they were from the first second they were made
<k1l_> genii: that is why they changed to pisg cloaks :/
<rww> most of them didn't
<elky> they were originally freenude/staff/ and instantly were used by some for trying to impersonate staff
<elky> so...
<rww> maybe it's a form of catalzying
<genii> Hm
<rww> if you give them what they want, they might feel bad and stop trolling!
<rww> it's not any more naive than the usual catalyst ideas
#ubuntu-ops 2016-01-23
<peaceful> Hi can you unban me, please ? I need to ask some questions about ubuntu
<ikonia> peaceful: when I tried to talk to you about it after the mute you said "bye" and parted
<peaceful> ikonia, so?
<peaceful> i had no time
<ikonia> when I've tried to contact you since, you've ignored it
<ikonia> you did have time
<ikonia> lets be honest
<ikonia> thats why you started talking in ##linux
<peaceful> ikonia, well ok
<peaceful> If you want to argue with me ill be ok without #ubuntu
<ikonia> I've tried to contact you since, and you've ignored it (which is fine)
<ikonia> ok
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-offtopic asked polite to tone down language said he knew the rules after calling the team 7 year old and me a moron, kicked off in pm because I didn't warn him in private, makes wild claims that I asked him in public to feed my ego, attitude stinks rather than just say "no problem, acidents happen"
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Vivaldi> Hello, is anyone active this morning?
<Vivaldi> tis fine
<Vivaldi> Later folks
<ikonia> Vivaldi: do you need/want something ?
<ikonia> Vivaldi: please stop sending me pm's
<ikonia> if you wish to discuss anything please do in this public channel
<Vivaldi> Who are you?
<ikonia> ?
<Vivaldi> ikonia: I've never PMd you.
<Vivaldi> it's a query :)
<ikonia> bye then
<ikonia> I'm not playing silly games with you
<Vivaldi> Wow
<ikonia> win 14
<Vivaldi> did you just ban me for talking to you in query?
<Vivaldi> What the hell?
<k1l_> Vivaldi: please come back when you can talk to us like an adult.
<Vivaldi> ikonia: ?!
<ikonia> play games wiht someone else - we are done here
<Vivaldi> k1l_: I am talking to you like an adult.
<k1l_> we dont need to play "funny games"
<k1l_> please leave now, your are making it only worse
<Vivaldi> k1l_: I'm not playing a funny game...
<Vivaldi> Why the ban?
<Vivaldi> k1l_: You realise ikonia called me "pathetic"?
<Vivaldi> Or did he forget to tell you that?
<Vivaldi> And he just BANNED me for talking to him in a query?
<Vivaldi> Why k1l_?
<k1l_> Vivaldi: i did read the backlog in -offtopic. then i see your attitude here. that is enough
<Vivaldi> k1l_: Excuse me?
<k1l_> now please part this channel and come back when your ego is healed again and you can talk about the issue like an adult.
<Vivaldi> k1l_: Have you seen ikonia's ego?
<Vivaldi> That's the very thing I was messaging him about.
<Vivaldi> before he called me PATHETIC
<Vivaldi> Seriously.
<k1l_> <Vivaldi> Who are you?
<ikonia> I asked you not to make "pathetic jokes"
<k1l_> while you were pming him all the time.
<Vivaldi> k1l_: I prefer to do private chats
<ikonia> clearly
<ikonia> so you can miss-quote
<Vivaldi> k1l_: I don't see why I should involve other OPs
<k1l_> stop that games. come back when you can act like an adult
<Vivaldi> ikonia: YOU CALLED ME PATHETIC?!
<ikonia> which is why I have refused to engage with you in private
<Vivaldi> and you talk about misquoting>?!"
<Vivaldi> ikonia: No.
<Vivaldi> ikonia: Why ban me for PMing you?
<Vivaldi> That's NOTHING to do with ubuntu-offtopic
<Vivaldi> that's mod abuse
<Vivaldi> you banning me because you don't like me, nothing more.
<k1l_> Vivaldi: last time now: come back when you can talk about the ban in a proper manner
<ikonia> you can discuss any problems you have with the ubuntu operators team, and I'll back away from it
<Vivaldi> k1l_: I was talking in a proper manner
<Vivaldi> I don't see what you want me to do
<k1l_> Vivaldi: no. you are playing games, lying, using caps etc.
<Vivaldi> I apolgised for what I did, and even got unmuted
<Vivaldi> he even apoglised to me in query about it
<Vivaldi> k1l_: I have NOT lied
<ikonia> no I did not
<k1l_> go and waste some time on other communities
<Vivaldi> you have lied
<Vivaldi> clearly
<Vivaldi> k1l_: I have not lied
<Vivaldi> you are misquoting
<Vivaldi> What is your problem?
<Vivaldi> You shine a very bad light on Ubuntu
<Vivaldi> I'll sit in here, and talk in 6 hours.
<Vivaldi> Maybe then some of the OPs here will have calmed down, too.
<Vivaldi> Why come back in 6 hours?  I just want to sit AFK and wait for 6 hours?
<ikonia> this channel has a non-idle policy
<Vivaldi> You know what, just for you, I will.
<Vivaldi> since I wouldn't want to set off your humongous ego
<ikonia> thanks
<Vivaldi> Au reviour.
<ikonia> @makr #ubuntu-ops Vivaldi still trying to be a problem
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-ops Vivaldi still trying to be a problem
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Vivaldi> actually
<Vivaldi> [14:11:02] <k1l_> go and waste some time on other communities
<Vivaldi> I think overall
<Vivaldi> that's good advice
<Vivaldi> the other communties arent as childish as this one
<ikonia> ok
<Vivaldi> I think I'll take you up on that
<ikonia> take care,
<ikonia> ok
<ikonia> bye then
<Vivaldi> maybe
<Vivaldi> the mods won't be a bunch of egotistical arseholes
<Vivaldi> just maybe
<ikonia> well /part the channel and think about what you want to do
<Vivaldi> ikonia: Learn from this, my friend.
<k1l_> we dont have to let him insult us over and over again. he already proved his attitude and had been given enough chances to clear this issue in a proper manner.
<ikonia> just keeping an eye on ubuntu
<ikonia> as he's just joined after stating he wanted to leave the community
<ikonia> which to be honest, i've never seen him before today
<k1l_> just left there
<ikonia> ahhh pm'ing me more abuse now
<k1l> [Botchlab] (~Bremsfag@191.101.55.41): Bremsfag
<k1l> this seems like a known user?
<rww> problem solved
<rww> and yes, i assume it's (one of) the person (people) who ran Metaleer off the network
<k1l> yeah that somehow rings a bell.
#ubuntu-ops 2016-01-24
<stevendale> Hey, what'd I get banned for?
<stevendale> Or is it my father's VPN
<stevendale> Ah, it's my dad's VPN
<stevendale> Brb
<ubottu> In ubottu, matin said: alis is bot?
#ubuntu-ops 2017-01-16
<ubottu> Southern_Gentlem called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<genii> false alarm
<DJones> Looks like it was at P3R whas asking to be banned
<DJones> Was +q'd by drone originally then quit, rejoined and started swearing
<FrNcS_Fr> Well, my name is luca
<FrNcS_Fr> No, just joking :P
<FrNcS_Fr> My name is francois
<FrNcS_Fr> I'm from france
<FrNcS_Fr> I have a pc with parrotsec and arch
<FrNcS_Fr> My favourite food is chicken
<FrNcS_Fr> But i like milk with biscuits, too
<FrNcS_Fr> Today
<FrNcS_Fr> I'm here for requesting unquiete
<FrNcS_Fr> I know it's hard for you to write  /mode #ubuntu-ops -q my_host
<FrNcS_Fr> I know that it can damage your keyboard
<FrNcS_Fr> But it can make freenode a better place for uculu
<FrNcS_Fr> THANK YOU!!!
 * FrNcS_Fr APPLAUSES
<FrNcS_Fr> Prova
#ubuntu-ops 2017-01-17
<bazhang> random sudo chmod
<bazhang> that'll fix it
<wyoung> hey
#ubuntu-ops 2017-01-18
<wyoung> Any one in?
<elky> do you have intentions of being constructive if there is?
<elky> wyoung?
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (HP7653 language)
<wyoung> elky: of course, assuming I don't get kicked out again
<bazhang> wyoung, was there some assistance you needed here
<ubottu> ppf called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<DJones> Dealt with by freenode's sygn bot
<elky> wyoung: we're not playing that game again, this channel isn't for lurking in. if you're not around, you'll get removed until you rejoin which shows us that you're around and thus responsive. if you can't stay responsive for a reasonable while after joining, don't join.
<elky> thus if you don't respond in the next 10 minutes i will be removing you again.
#ubuntu-ops 2017-01-19
<wyoung> elky: I agree, Everytime I come in here I get ignored
<wyoung> then 5 hours later I get kicked when you bother to answer me
<wyoung> and except an answer within a mnute
<wyoung> minute*
<wyoung> expect*
<wyoung> elky: and now you are ignoring me again, FFS
<wyoung> see what I did there? I had the expectation that you would reply straight away
<wyoung> I was you then
<wyoung> When you wake up and read this the reason I am in here is to request my ban to be dropped from #ubuntu, that is all
<wyoung> elky: and speaking of lurking you are doing that now, why are you still in here/.
<wyoung> ?
<wyoung> why are there different rules for ops? what makes you special elky?
<wyoung> Respect people and they will respect you.  When you start doing power plays it isn't conducive to anything other than an argument.
<wyoung> also, how does #ubuntu decide who gets ops? is there a voting process? some sort of commity?  how are complaints handled?
<ikonia> hello wyoung
<ikonia> it looks like there wasn't a huge ammount of people active at their desk when you where free
<ikonia> hopefully as you spoke 90 seconds ago, you're still active, what's up ?
<ikonia> reading up, I assume it's your ban in #ubuntu ?
<ikonia> wyoung: give me a nudge when you're active again
<ikonia> wyoung: around ?
<ikonia> wyoung: free now ?
<ikonia> wyoung: now ?
<k1l_> FrNcS_Rf: is there something the ops team can help you with? else please dont idle in here.thanks
<elky> wyoung: we don't ignore you, we aren't around. however when you join or talk and and within a minute or two don't respond to us, as you have done so to ikonia now and many of us in the past, it becomes ridiculous. What's even more ridiculous is how we don't have this problem with anyone but you. What is beyond ridiculous is the vindictive attitude you're continuing to display here.
<elky> You have a history of being disruptive, you have a history of being insulting and wasting time here. Come back when you intend to be constructive, and not hold that constructiveness hostage for petty nonsense such as us clearing idlers from the channel as we indicate we will in the topic.
<elky> FrNcS_Rf: hello.
<elky> FrNcS_Rf: i know you're there, you just joined. with irccloud, so i know it was manual.
<dax> boop (wasn't me this time)
<wyoung> elky: Are you awake?
<Menzador> Hello wyoung
<elky> wyoung: i am awake
<elky> wyoung: once again it appears you joined, spoke and then immediately walked off.
<wyoung> I am here
<wyoung> elky: just checking my emails, apparantly there's a pill for everything.
<wyoung> time to adjust my spam settings again.
<wyoung> elky: I originally came on here to request being unbanned from #ubuntu however it lead into me being pissed off by the ops again :\
<elky> you do seem to have a problem with attitude yes. i don't particularly want the attitude in channels that rely on constructive and non-hostile responses from participants.
<wyoung> and because the ops are accountable to no one I am not liking my chances on being unbanned, but i have hope.
<wyoung> I don't have an issue with users, mostly ops
<elky> the ops are accountable to the irc council as has been explained to you numerous times in the past
<wyoung> so there is a voting process to become an op? or is it arbitrary?
<elky> you would also know this from reading the guidelines that are liberally posted in channel topics and entrymessages
<wyoung> right
<elky> people can nominate themselves and the irc council chooses ones who they believe have a good temperament in channel history
<wyoung> so your answer is RTFM?
<wyoung> Man, if I tried to pull that one in the channel
<elky> and here's that non-constructive and accusatory attitude where you try score points for no discernable purpose other than to be vindictive
<elky> my answer is that you told us you already read the guideliens and thus know better.
<wyoung> yes
<wyoung> and no
<Menzador> wyoung: If you're looking for a concise answer, the guidelines (and the CoC, by inclusion) value considerateness, respect, and responsibility, and from my own review, I would see no reason not to concur with elky's assessment of your behaviour, as audited independently through not only a backlog search but my own interactions with you in #u.
<wyoung> right
<wyoung> Menzador: yes, what I have an issue with is the ops seem to have a different set of guidelines
<elky> your ban won't be lifted at this time as your vindictiveness in this channel the past few days indicates that your attitude and thus behaviour have not changed appreciably.
<wyoung> elky: I have no issue with the channel, it is the ops I have a problem with
<elky> wyoung: people with different job titles, throughout life, not just on irc, have different privileges and responsibilities. being an irc op is one of those job titles.
<dax> i spilled my soda on the floor for lols. i have no issue with the building, it's the janitor who's unhappy i make mess for no reason I have a problem with
<wyoung> elky: yes and the history of abuse of power in higher positions also exists there
<elky> thus unless you are an irc op for the ubuntu namespace you don't have the privilege AND responsibility of sitting in here to address and be addressed by misbehaving users.
<wyoung> elky: :\
<wyoung> "misbehaving" because I don't like ops?
<dax> misbehaving because you misbehave
<valorie> being here is a privilege?
<valorie> huh
<wyoung> valorie: apparantly
<wyoung> valorie: do you have a ring I should kiss or something?
<wyoung> to show my respect
<valorie> ...
<elky> we don't actually enjoy sitting in here, volunteering our time (often to the detriment of other responsibilities) to keep the channels _usable_ by well meaning people only to have the responsibility to listen to you be vindictive at us for being 'allowed' to stay here
<wyoung> valorie: sorry, that was more directed at elky
<wyoung> elky: I see
<elky> we keep this channel vacant of non-ops so that when people like yourself are here you don't have to compete against other people who are here to inflame the situation
<valorie> this channel is a tool we use to better serve our channel folks
<wyoung> I also voluneteer my time to assist people in Ubuntu (I also ask questions too)
<elky> wyoung: you did help people yes, but you also were very rude to people and being mean to people is something that outweighs the good you do.
<wyoung> To be told by an op that my advice is useless or I am being opionionated leads me to being "vindicitive" against said op
<elky> helping does not give any of our channel users the right to be rude
<wyoung> elky: except for ops of course
<elky> the ops also get scolded for being rude
<wyoung> There is definitly a double standard, a seperate set of guidelines that apply to ops only
<Pici> Yes. Ops are held at a higher standard than users are.
<wyoung> Pici: then why is elky still an op ?
<wyoung> or ikonia ?
<elky> telling you why you are banned isn't rudeness
<elky> banning you is also not rudeness
<wyoung> elky: banning me for a non-reason or a petty one at that is, I feel offended by that
<elky> that is your prerogative just as it is ours to keep you away from the channel.
<elky> there is nothing left to discuss today wyoung. your ban is not going to be lifted. your presence here is no longer necessary.
#ubuntu-ops 2017-01-20
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (kremlon)
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (CRAIGSOLENIS)
<DJones> Heh, I'd love to answer this in #ubuntu, but would be a bit too offtopic
<DJones> 12:51 < erik_> ppf: what is a mobile fridge? ;)
<DJones> My answer would be an ice cream van
<FrNcSs_fR> hey
<elky> FrNcSs_fR: hmm? can we help?
<FrNcSs_fR> hey
<elky> this isn't a channel for hanging out in, do you need anything specific from us?
<FrNcSs_fR> hey
<elky> see i'm well aware that you know more than one word.
<FrNcSs_fR> hey
<elky> and you did this stupid game in another channel yesterday
<Pici> huzzah
<peppE_> orvua
<elky> peppE_: can we help?
<peppE_> orvua
<elky> hello francois
<peppE_> orvua
<elky> can you please go before i inform the staff you're around?
<peppE_> orvua
<elky> ok then off to tell them i go
<peppE_> orvua
<Nissuno_best_bt> hee haw
<elky> can we help Nissuno_best_bt?
<Nissuno_best_bt> hee haw
<elky> or is your name francois
<Nissuno_best_bt> hee haw
<elky> k
<Nissuno_best_bt> hee haw
#ubuntu-ops 2017-01-22
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (backbox language)
<deadbit> What is the !appeal process?
<chu> !appeal
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<deadbit> Ok. So i'd like to discuss the !ban I received.
<chu> I'm listening, but I come into this only reading the logs from #ubuntu just prior to you being banned. And I don't disagree with the ban.
<deadbit> I was trying to help a user by giving him direct examples of things to NOT run. I didn't not tell him how to run them, meaning where and how to place the commands. I stated since he's neophyte, he should be leery of other users telling him to run commands blindly.
<deadbit> I was trying to help a user by giving him direct examples of things to NOT run. I didn't not tell him how to run them, meaning where and how to place the commands. I stated since he's neophyte, he should be leery of other users telling him to run commands blindly.
<chu> You could have just left it at that - don't blindly run commands.
<deadbit> well we all learn differently and think differently.
<deadbit> I need the support from ubuntu. I have to support the product and there are somethings that are not covered in linux.
<deadbit> it's silo knowledge only a ubuntu user would have access too. since the website itself states that this is the official support channel - i have no other way of getting access to the information.
<deadbit> applicable knowledge is more precious than theoretical or book knowledge.
<deadbit> chu I didn't state; hey run this command or here's a way to run this command you shouldn't run. i gave an example; so he could identify what i was talking about. i have never trolled or been banned in the channel before. it was under good faith - just trying to help. you could have just as equally said - please don't place dangerous commands in the thread even if you are trying to help or we will have to ban you.
<deadbit> This is an isolate incident - I don't know what other people have done in this channel. Please don't group me with other people, I'm just trying to be helpful and also learn and ask questions. Now I know that you prefer those items to be left out of the thread and won't place them in the thread. All channels are different - #Linux didn't ban me for the same post. That's to say - each channel chooses to do things differently - I wasn't trolling
<deadbit> or trying to cause a disruption.
<deadbit> Will you please remove the ban.
<chu> But that's my problem, in a sense. In a one-on-one conversation, your explanation was fine - "Look, there's a few commands which are pretty dangerous to run, inquisitive users might be inclined to run them: they are <fork bomb> and <rm>" but in a public channel, with potentially 1000+ inquisitive users.
<deadbit> Understood. I understand where you are coming from - your point has been made.
<deadbit> I am giving my word - I am a professional that needs access to the support.
<deadbit> I'm not a child and these type of action although necessary on a case-by-case process is not warranted at such an extreme.
<deadbit> Your point has been made, please allow me access to the channel. I feel belittled, and I feel like i'm groveling - is that what you want? It feels like this is a powertrip for you guys.
<deadbit> So?
<deadbit> That's it... no comment?
<deadbit> chu, hello?
<chu> To be honest, I am not convinced. I am not the operator who set the ban, and ultimately, if I'm not convinced I can't remove it. It just feels to me like you're saying you're only willing to play by the rules when convenient to you in a sense. As a professional, surely you saw problems with what you said? After all, as you alluded to, there have been plenty of others who have maliciously pasted the
<chu> commands. I'm not grouping you in there necessarily; actually, when you first joined I checked the logs for you and was reading your case. Initially, I was on your side, because typically there's a policy of kick on first infraction, ban on second, etc. But as you jumped in so defensively, without admitting fault! it just raises my curiosity too much.
<deadbit> Whatever man.
<deadbit> It just feels like you guys enjoy this too much. Maybe your mad that I said it's powertrip. Maybe other users have stated it - I can definitely see where someone would say it because of how you respond.
<chu> I feel you should know you can still access http://askubuntu.com/ https://ubuntuforums.org/ etc
<deadbit> Since you can see the logs - you can see that I've never been banned. And I even gave info about going to ##Freenode for finding an appropriate channel.
<deadbit> Of course I became infuriated. I was banned right off from a service i required.
<deadbit> I never received a notice - like you said "...typically there's a policy of kick on first infraction, ban on second"
<chu> That's the reason I initially supported you - it was your first infraction, from what I could see. But as I also said, just the way you have handled it has raised my curiosity enough to not want to make a judgement call.
<deadbit> You guys didn't even follow your own policy.... there's never been a first infraction. And what curiosity? I will say - if you see everything as evil. Evil is the only thing you see.
<deadbit> Of course I handled it that way - bazhang isn't the most popular op in freenode. And now I can see why!
<deadbit> I was BANNED for being helpful!
<deadbit> Chu - what if you were at a store and were trying to help someone by getting an item from the top shelf because the person can't reach it. Then you are arrested because you didn't contact a store employee for following company guidelines.
<deadbit> Wouldn't you feel that is extreme?
<chu> Well, you were banned for pasting a fork bomb and rm command. That's not being helpful.
<chu> The fact that you justify it as you being helpful - you claimed you are a professional, and see no problem here? - just makes me question it even more.
<deadbit> I'm asking you too look beyond, to see past the fork bomb. The motivation behind that was to be helpful. I'm sorry I don't think like you - I'm not an operator. I'm not seeing little script kiddies everyday that are trying to be disruptive. I'm just an individual that saw someone that could possibly run dangerous commands without knowing it.
<deadbit> A forkbomb is dangerous of course! But a new user would want to know what it is.... i can show you the log of a user in #linux that asked that specifically. Why and what a fork bomb was and gave examples of another fork.
<deadbit> People can't simply understand constructs and abstract from simply "reading" about them. THat's why in books and educational courses and even ubuntu site, examples are given.
<deadbit> Also - you are looking at this situation as me being a dubious individual that tried to disrupt the channel by placing command in the thread and now I'm trying to subvert the issue.
<chu> But you didn't explain what it was - you didn't even mention it as a fork bomb - you literally just said <deadbit> jyamihud: be careful of the commands they tell you to run like ":(){ :|: & };:", again. You could have phrased it differently if you had the intention you claim, because the way you did is not trying to explain anything, from what I can tell.
<deadbit> I was banned immediately after that!
<deadbit> How the hell do you want me to explain anything?
<deadbit> Again, goes back to my analogy, helping the customer and being arrested and waiting to see the judge to explain what happened.
<deadbit> the cop doesn't care - he's just doing his job, just like hte employee is just doing their job.
<deadbit> everyone is "JUST" doing their jobs! it's like hte blind leading the blind.
<deadbit> chu - seriously. people think DIFFERENTLY.
<deadbit> maybe i'm going about this the wrong way - cause i do need access.
<deadbit> chu - i think differently from you and bazhang. you think like operators - you have to be careful of people trying to be disruptive. i'm sorry that i don't think like you.
<chu> I know this. In fact, you don't seem to be appreciating what I am trying to say, so I guess this is a perfect example of that. It goes back to what I previously said, that's a fine explanation in a one-on-one situation. But you're in a public forum with thousands of people. They may not be so inclined to wait for your next message where you explain the commands.
<deadbit> i don't have your brain.
<deadbit> chu - yes i understand that! and i said.... i won't place commands in the thread.
<deadbit> i won't jeopardize my access to support because i'm trying to be helpful.
<chu> Alright, you're breaking me. Now, I need to know that I can trust giving you my support won't come back and bite me.
<deadbit> i'm an adult chu.
<chu> Now, I'm assuming you've read the guidelines (as they are linked in the topic of #ubuntu ) but if not, here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines now they don't explicitly mention fork bombs, rm commands, whatever. But they shouldn't have to.
<deadbit> which probably doesn't go far - i'm sure there are disruptive adults that need to prove "something" i'm not here to prove anything. i just need support.
<deadbit> I appreciate where you are coming from chu. I see what you are saying to me. And you're right they don't explicitly describe forkbombs. had they - i wouldn't have placed it on the thread. I won't place any dangerous and disruptive things in the thread, even if my understanding of it - is to help.
<deadbit> I wo'nt do anything to bring shame to your name. you won't lose face for antyhing i do.
<deadbit> That is a promise.
<chu> Try joining #ubuntu please
<deadbit> Thank you.
<deadbit> Just try seeing it my way chu. Not everyone thinks alike.
<chu> Please don't make me regret the decision. And if you have finished in here, please part.
<deadbit> And not all things are motivated by malicious intent.
<deadbit> Thank you
#ubuntu-ops 2018-01-15
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, zomaar said: ubottu, why is libpng12-0 not in yakkety?
#ubuntu-ops 2018-01-16
<ubottu> arktvrvs called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<alkisg> Hi. I believe Flannel abused his ops privileges in #ubuntu, and I'd like to report him, and ask that he apologizes. Until then, (if that happens), I won't go in #ubuntu and I won't help people there anymore. See the chat log  to see if he was right to kick me or not. Thank you.
<Flannel> alkisg: Hi.
<alkisg> Hello
<alkisg> Flannel: I'm https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlkisGeorgopoulos, not that it matters,it's just nice to know the other person when resolving such things
<alkisg> In my view, you silenced two helping people, and kicked one of them, in order to help someone on an offtopic subject (supporting PPAs etc)
<alkisg> Someone who was not only offtopic, but also violating channel rules with his language
<alkisg> I don't want to continue helping in such a channel, if this is the way things work there
<Flannel> alkisg: If you'll give me a few minutes to finish up in #u, I'll be happy to chat with you in here.  I just feel like you deserve my full attention, so I don't want to be giving you only 50%.
<alkisg> Flannel: no worries, I don't mind waiting. It's your final verdict that matters to me.
<alkisg> In other words, if it was a mistake on your part, no big deal, we're only humans, we do mistakes. If, after our chat here, this continues to be your policy, I won't participate in any channel where you are an operator... hopefully that won't include #ubuntu-kernel or #ubuntu-devel etc, as this will also block more of my ubuntu contributions
<Flannel> alkisg: Hi.  Sorry for the wait.
<alkisg> I'm here :)
<alkisg> FYI, this is my first ban after 25 years of helping others
<Flannel> alkisg: you're not banned.  I simply removed you to diffuse the situation.
<Flannel> alkisg: You were never banned, at that.  For the record.
<alkisg> Kicked, not ban, sorry. It's the first time I've been kicked.
<Flannel> But, lets talk more about it.  That's a very brief statement that ignores a lot of nuance.
<Flannel> alkisg: First off, I want to thank you for trying to help him for a long while initially.  I know it's difficult to work with people that are being antagonistic.
<alkisg> I support 1000+ schools that use Ubuntu with various forms, IRC, forums, VNC, telephone etc. I do know that frustrated users can be a pain, I'm used to that part.
<Flannel> By the time I showed up, it was already pretty bad (which just happens, unfortunately I can't be everywhere all the time).  Which is not your fault in any way.
<alkisg> I also understand trying to diffuse a situation. But, kicking a helpful user, is of grave importance. It shouldn't be done without first carefully examining the situation
<Flannel> So, it became a pretty grumpy situation, one that wasn't ever going to go back to technical support unless people stopped worrying about whether he was being honest or not.
<alkisg> On the other hand, kicking a troll or someone that swears etc, isn't of grave importance
<alkisg> So I believe at that point you made a bad call
<Flannel> I don't believe he was a troll.  He had a real technical issue, which actually has a bug about it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+bug/1451728
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1451728 in kaccounts-integration (Ubuntu) "[master] kde-config-telepathy-accounts package install error" [Critical,In progress]
<alkisg> A real technical issue, I agree. If it's ubuntu-related or not (e.g. PPA), I didn't find out because I was kicked. But, his ranting and swearing made him a troll anyway.
<Flannel> I would've prefered he stop with the language, but at that point that ship had sailed and he was being actively antagonized by the channel as a whole.
<Flannel> alkisg: That bug report is for the PPA, but the bug is in the real packages as well.  See: https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/amd64/kde-config-telepathy-accounts/filelist and https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/all/account-plugin-google/filelist
<Flannel> /usr/share/accounts/services/google-im.service
<Flannel> alkisg: No, ranting and swearing makes him upset, not a troll.
<alkisg> The rant was about apt, he wasn't able to understand that apt was not to blame, but the packages themselves
<Flannel> And people being quick to label him a troll doesn't make him a troll, it just makes him more upset.
<alkisg> In any case, isn't ranting and swearing against the channel rules?
<Flannel> alkisg: His apt problem actually has merit too.  When trying to install a conflicting package, apt should stop installing, not keep installing up until packages are broken.
<Flannel> (and if it does the latter, it should provide an easy way back to happy package land)
<alkisg> apt doesn't have file information; that's in dpkg
<Flannel> His apt was in a state, through no fault of his own, of not being able to do anything.
<alkisg> Packages are normally not accepted to debian if they ship overlapping files, without a Conflicts: directive
<Flannel> alkisg: To a user that is new to apt, there's no difference.  "It didn't work, and now it refuses to work anymore"
<alkisg> Right. To me, there's a difference, and I was trying to explaing it to him, while he was ranting.
<alkisg> But let's go on
<Flannel> Thank you.
<alkisg> That was the situation
<alkisg> What gave you the "right to kick me" at that point?
<alkisg> I mean of course not the technical right, the moral right
<Flannel> So, like I was saying, I'd prefer it if he didn't swear, but at that point, there were a number of people in the channel who were doing nothing but calling him a troll and a troublemaker, which is NOT catalyzing.
<Flannel> So, I stepped in, and asked people to stop and just leave it be.  If he's being antagonistic, but not towards you, it won't hurt you.  You have every right to stop helping and let someone do it.  But grabbing the pitchforks and torches.... that's going too far.
<alkisg> So you think that I actually offended him more than he offended me?
<alkisg> Because, he started with "this person has been helping me for 30 minutes and he wasted my time and we're back at the same point where I was before"...
<alkisg> ...while, I was trying to solve his apt state, which should be obviously the correct thing to do at that point
<Flannel> So, the reason you were kicked was because after I asked you and someone else to stop and take your "but he's just a troll" elsewhere, instead of helping de-escilate, you told me to "stop supporting trolls"
<alkisg> (09:35:41 πμ) jerichowasahoax: Flannel: I'm sorry, but I've yet to be convinced that his intentions are entirely altruistic.
<alkisg> (09:35:51 πμ) alkisg: +1
<alkisg> (09:35:59 πμ) Flannel: jerichowasahoax, alkisg: Then go somewhere else and complain.  Thanks.
<Flannel> And, while it didn't factor in at the time, I had also a few minutes earier asked you specifically to stop berating him.
<alkisg> I believe that sentense of yours was misplaced
<alkisg> And, if you really wanted to tell 2 helpful users to stop in this particular case, you should prefix it with:
<alkisg> "guys, I'm an operator in this channel. Please allow me to diffuse this situation, don't talk any more about this subject"
<alkisg> I didn't realize you were a channel operator, which would mean you're somewhat responsible to diffuse the situation
<alkisg> To me, you were a random user, with the same responsibility as me to diffuse and even soccially educate the users
<alkisg> And having a "random user" tell me to "go elsewhere to complain", isn't something that I can tolerate when I go somewhere to freely help others
<Flannel> Sigh.  Ok, if you want to start getting technical...
<alkisg> I'm telling you my feelings
<Flannel> alkisg: Complaining about users of #ubuntu is offtopic in #ubuntu.  So you shouldn't have been doing it there in the first place.
<alkisg> I wasn't
<alkisg> Give me the sentence where I did.
<Flannel> Sure you were.  Where does "I think this guy is a troll" fit under "ubuntu technical support"?
<alkisg> Flannel: can you copy /paste that because I don't see it in my log?
<Flannel> I really don't want to get into the weeds of he-said she-said.
<alkisg> OK
<alkisg> It's a big difference if you _think_ I said something because someone else said it, and you kicked the wrong person. But as you wish.
<Flannel> Can we please just get back to the fact that I kicked you because I needed to de-escilate?  It wasn't anything about you personally.  You just happened to be the person who spoke up "next" after I asked /again/ for people to stop?
<alkisg> Right
<alkisg> That's exactly where my objection is
<Flannel> alkisg: I didn't kick the wrong person.  I kicked someone involved in the squabble.
<alkisg> If you want to keep doing that, I don't want to participate in channels where you are operator
<alkisg> If this is acceptable in #ubuntu-ops policy, I don't want to participate in such channels
<alkisg> Kicking is very offending for me
<Flannel> alkisg: And that makes me sad, because I don't think you should take this personally at all.
<alkisg> It means that I was not able to solve an issue using discussion
<alkisg> That's why I'm here asking for a ...policy change or something
<Flannel> That said, if you'd like to discuss this with someone who isn't me (e.g. want a second opinion), I am more than happy to have a third party come in and talk this through.
<Flannel> There's always a possibility that I was out of line.  I don't see it.  But that's what third parties are for.
<alkisg> I think discussing the issue here, is the most I can offer for the privilege of HELPING others
<alkisg> I'm not looking to do something that benefits myself
<alkisg> So I'll leave and stop participating in channels where the "kick the last person that has spoken to diffuse a situation" policy is in effect
<alkisg> Thank you for this discussion though, I'm feeling better after it
<Flannel> alkisg: I never accused you of wanting to benefit yourself.
<Flannel> alkisg: I also, for the record, never said that was the policy.  I just said that's what I did.
<alkisg> No, I'm trying to explain that "if you kick a ranting user, he'll come back because he'll want help again. If you kick someone that tries to help, he may never come back"
<Flannel> alkisg: I made a judgement call in a tense situation.  Do I regret it? yes.  I always regret it, because it means I was unsuccessful in catalyzing an effective change.
<alkisg> Thank you for that. I was about to leave saying I won't join #ubuntu again. Now I'll think about it.
<alkisg> Have a nice day Flannel, it was good talking to you here.
<Flannel> alkisg: Again, I implore you to not take it personally.  I meant no ill-will towards you.
<alkisg> I never though that part
<Flannel> I must have misunderstood earlier.  I thought you felt it was a personal affront.
<Flannel> but I'm glad you didn't.
<alkisg> No, I'm a "rules" guy... I wouldn't want to participate in channels, where it would be acceptable for me to get kicked, while I'm actively trying to solve things via discussion...
<alkisg> This is about feelings and rules, not about specific persons
#ubuntu-ops 2018-01-17
<TJ-> in #ubuntu: anis mimo (garbage spam, same IP)
#ubuntu-ops 2018-01-18
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> we find it very sad what happened to alkisg recently, they guy supported #ubuntu for years as trusted volunteer and is admin of like 1000 ubuntu computers. isnt it possible in the future to discuss differences in #ubuntu-ops instead of kick/bans right away for known volunteers?
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<ubottu> oerheks called the ops in #ubuntu (misty5)
<oerheks> hi there
<oerheks> can someone take a look @ misty5 in #u ??
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, nacc said: !zesty is Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) was the 26th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 13th, 2018. See !eol and !eolupgrade.
<dax> !zesty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) was the 26th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 13th, 2017. See !eol and !eolupgrade
<dax> !-zesty
<ubottu> zesty aliases: 17.04, zapus - added by Pici on 2016-10-17 19:53:49 - last edited by dax on 2018-01-14 06:45:42
<dax> oh, good job me
<dax> (fixed)
#ubuntu-ops 2018-01-19
<ikonia> hey TJ- what's up
<ikonia> (sorry didn't see you join)
<TJ-> ha! didn't realise  was here again :D ... darned autoreconnect !
 * TJ- waves bye bye
<ikonia> ahh, don't worry
<ikonia> I do it all the time
#ubuntu-ops 2018-01-21
<ubottu> In ubottu, lotuspsychje said: !Netplan is Netplan is a utility for easily configuring networking on a system visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Netplan for more info
#ubuntu-ops 2019-01-14
<OerHeks> gooooood morning
<OerHeks> pls can an op take voice of nexvilla and matsaman in #u ?
#ubuntu-ops 2019-01-15
<ubottu> In ubottu, tomreyn said: 18.10 Cosmic Cuttlefish is <reply> Ubuntu 18.10 (Cosmic Cuttlefish) is the 29th release of Ubuntu, supported until July 2019. Release annoucement at https://markshuttleworth.com/archives/1521
#ubuntu-ops 2019-01-16
<pragmaticenigma> Hey, could someone help with stoned and Bacteria in #ubuntu?
#ubuntu-ops 2019-01-17
<hggdh> JackFrost: I am +1 for -r on #u
#ubuntu-ops 2019-01-18
<tomreyn> please consider to /msg Sigyn unkline mjasnik
<tomreyn> within 10 minutes
<tomreyn> the user was banned in #ubuntu some minutes ago due to failing to pastebin
<tomreyn> s/banned/klined/
<ikonia> done
<ikonia> saw the accidental spam
<tomreyn> ty
#ubuntu-ops 2019-01-19
<ubottu> OerHeks called the ops in #ubuntu (it was so calm last weeks)
#ubuntu-ops 2020-01-14
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (vadre offtopic)
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (vadre offtopic since this morning)
<pragmaticenigma> Good morning ops... I know it's been addressed a few times already, but can someone please remind vadre what is and isn't on topic please?
 * dax raises an eyebrow at #ubuntu scrollback
<dax> one wonders how he managed to get a bee in his bonnet about el while she's fast asleep
<dax> pragmaticenigma: just woke up, i'll keep an eye on things and apply the reminder hammer if he starts up again. ty for poking about it
<pragmaticenigma> thanks dax
<pragmaticenigma> take care
<dax> @comment 79733 constant offtopic nonsense for days and days and days in multiple channels, even after lots of warnings from a bunch of different people
<ubottu> Comment added.
<hggdh> and he went to -kernel with more nonsense
<dax> @comment 79736 spam, 7d
<ubottu> Comment added. 79736 will be removed after 1 week.
<el> dax: vadre reads like JMC
<el> which would explain the obsession with me, though i didn't get pm's
<dax> oh
<dax> right
<dax> yeah, that's extremely plausible and i had been pondering it, i just forgot to consider it this morning
<dax> jmc's been in #ubuntustudio too so
<dax> (and so has vadre)
<Eickmeyer[m]> vadre has been relatively calm in #ubuntustudio, but they do have a tendency to go off topic in other channels. The #lad channel in particular has seen bot-like behavior.
<dax> (el reminded me that sometimes people have cats who fall asleep on their keyboards, so i unbanned $a:beaver 'cause that's very plausible)
<dax> (in #ubuntu)
#ubuntu-ops 2020-01-15
<sarnold> this guy can probably be banned from all ubuntu channels, maybe klined if anyone here has that power anon [~bigboy360@S01069050ca4e3573.cg.shawcable.net]
<sarnold> he pasted a link in #ubuntu that sure smells like something sketchy
<el> that account has acted entirely human-like if mildly obnoxious before, did he spam us another time or is this the first?
<sarnold> el: this is the only instance I see in my #ubuntu scrollback
<el> yeah i've PM'd him a warning and he got yelled at. he's not a bot so we'll leave it at that until he does another stupid
<sarnold> excellent, thanks ei :)
#ubuntu-ops 2020-01-16
<el> i wonder if keyrcbot's nick is indicative
<dax> it's a keybase relay bot
<dax> the owner is connected to freenode as rudi9719
<dax> (note the identical IPs)
 * el facepalms
<dax> i considered caring but then i remembered that 3 people on the planet actually use keybase chat and it's thus gonna be less annoying than matrix, so then i stopped caring
<el> lol
<dax> present company excepted, of course
<dax> oh, the source code is https://github.com/Rudi9719/kbpybot
<dax> i think that's everything i found out
#ubuntu-ops 2020-01-17
<dax> 19.04 goes EOL in a week, on Jan 23rd
<dax> just a vague heads up for anyone that needs to care and didn't already remember :)
<JackFrost> Heh, distro-info says tomorrow. :D
#ubuntu-ops 2020-01-18
<ubottu> In #ubuntustudio, Eickmeyer[m] said: !ffado is reply FFADO is a firewire driver for certain Firewire audio interfaces. It is incompabible with the Linux kernel included in Ubuntu at this time.
<Eickmeyer[m]> ^ I forgot the syntax. It's been a while.
#ubuntu-ops 2020-01-19
<tomreyn> is this keyrcbot irc bridge to i-dont-know-where in #ubuntu meant to be there?
